# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u VINOGRADSKOJ

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim      vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim      vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati  jer     ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO      SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Otvorile smo i novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## Tibi

bok curke, nadam se da ste mi sve dobro i da ste napunile baterije za nove pobjede  :Love: 
Je li zna koja da li doktor T. počinje raditi idući tjedan?
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## venera21

> bok curke, nadam se da ste mi sve dobro i da ste napunile baterije za nove pobjede 
> Je li zna koja da li doktor T. počinje raditi idući tjedan?
> svima


Hej Tibi, koliko ja znam sestre se vraćaju s GO 20.08. a za dr. T ne znam.

----------


## Tibi

*venera21* hvala ti, i ja sam bila tako čula, ali buni me što je 20.8. u petak.
A ništa, budem počela od petka na dalje zvati pa ću se valjda uspjeti brzo naručiti. 
U kojem vremenu je najbolje zvati?

----------


## nina1

najbolje je zvati u 8
sad još nema gužve ali kad se zalaufaju, sestre skaču gore dolje od ambulante do sale pa ih je malo teže "uloviti"  :Grin: 
Tibi puno ~~~~~~~~ za novi početak !

----------


## andream

Tibi, javi nam što ste dogovorili. Ja ću malo kasniti u zvanju i naručivanju jer moram ponoviti cevikalne briseve nakon kure antibiotika (idem ih ponovno raditi baš u petak). Drugo sve imamo.

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj curke jesmo se odmorile za nove pobjede....i ja zovem onda 20.8 jer su me sestre u 6 otpilile nista do 9 mjeseca.Nabavila Klomifene spremila se samo mi sad treba da dr kaze ponovit papu i briseve onda cu opet psihicki poludit.

----------


## narnija

Hej drage moje i ja se spremam na naručivanje...otići ću slijdeći tjedan napraviti papu i briseve da ih preduhitrim ako me budu tražili....joj jedva čekam ponovno u nove pohode ...poz svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hej drage moje i ja se spremam na naručivanje...otići ću slijdeći tjedan napraviti papu i briseve da ih preduhitrim ako me budu tražili....joj jedva čekam ponovno u nove pohode ...poz svima


sretno   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Haj curke jesmo se odmorile za nove pobjede....i ja zovem onda 20.8 jer su me sestre u 6 otpilile nista do 9 mjeseca.Nabavila Klomifene spremila se samo mi sad treba da dr kaze ponovit papu i briseve onda cu opet psihicki poludit.



*sretno   
*

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala draga nadam se da ce urodit plodom koji put su Klomici prosli hi,hi

----------


## andream

Cure, danas je petak, 20. Da li je netko zvao i naručio se?
Nekak mi neugodnjak odmah zvati prvi dan, mislim da ću ipak u ponedjeljak jer bi krajem idućeg tj. trebala imati sve nalaze.

----------


## narnija

ja isto cijeli dan razmišljam da li da nazovem odmah danas , a baš mi isto glupo, očito da svi isto razmišljamo pa se nitko niti nije naručio danas :Smile:  ..
.ja obavila jučer papu i briseve kod soc. ginića tako da u ponedjeljak zovem ...  poz svima i samo hrabro dalje ....

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj ja zaboravila danas zvati jer sam ujutro dosla iz nocne tako da cu isto u ponedjeljak. Ne znam kad dr dolaze s godisnjeg ja cekam mengu ovih dana tako da bi voljela mozda me ubaci u ovaj ciklus hm

----------


## Tibi

> Ne znam kad dr dolaze s godisnjeg ja cekam mengu ovih dana tako da bi voljela mozda me ubaci u ovaj ciklus hm


tome sam se i ja nadala, ali nisam danas stigla zvati, budem u ponedjeljak
sretno lastavice i svim curama koje se spremaju sada u skorašnji jesenski postupak  :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja ne kuzim amlo surfam po drugim klinnikama svi vec rade punom parom samo nasa ko da mi se cini stoji.Sad 9.10,11 kaj ulovis ulovis a onda opet godisnji nemam pojima pms me hvata a solo sam doma pa se moram tu izjadat nema mm da me trpi hi,hi

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

evo ja nazvala i naručena u četvrtak u 9 .....vidimo se ...

----------


## andream

I ja sam već zvala i naručena sam 3.9. u 9 ujutro, sama sam predložila sestri termin jer mi tako odgovara.
Super, krenulo je...

----------


## ema

ja drage moje pocinjem sa klomifenima sad ovaj ciklus koji dolazi to je po mojoj racunici 01.09.
sretno svima i vidimo se.....

----------


## lastavica1979

ja nisam zvala jos zato jer mi menga kasni 2 dana daj Boze da ne dojde, radila test,al mislim da je jos prerano za neke rezultate. Iovako ovaj ciklus ako dojde a nadam se da nece preskacem pa cu u 9,a do tad se stignem narucit.Sretno svima u postupku

----------


## narnija

da li je to bila kakva crtica na testu ...pozitivna ...ha draga ...) :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Nije bilo jos nikakve crtice jer sam prerano radila i to s onim gravid test,ja ako regaram to je onda clear blue,a njega cu kupit u petak ako menga ne dojde do tad.

----------


## narnija

sretno ..držim fige da bude pogodak ....ja idem sutra na dogovor , vjerojatno ću opet završiti na klomifenima i petoj inseminaciji..iako mislim da nema svrhe ali eto ako treba otkvitat ću tih šest pa onda idemo po bebače ......je...

----------


## rikikiki

bok društvo!
vidim da se polako skupljamo  :Klap: 
ja sam naručena na konzultacije u četvrtak u 9.
narnija, vidimo se tamo (lako ćeš me prepoznati - dolazim sa bebom, moram je pokazati ekipi, ipak su je oni zamučkali, super nam je ispala pa bi još jednu takvu  :Grin: )
andream, šteta što ćemo se mimoić za jedan dan!
svima sretno i nek nova sezona bude plooodnaaa :Very Happy: !!

----------


## NikolinicaB

drage moje..vidim i narnija se vratila...
sretno svima od srca...
mi sitno brojimo do našeg anđela josš 14 dana  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, još samo 14 dana?! A kao da je jučer bilo...

*Rikikiki*,  :Very Happy:  lijepa je vijest da ideš po još! Nadam se da ćemo se sresti. Ja krećem u akciju oko 15.9.

Svim curama, sretno!

----------


## narnija

evo me ....totalno me doktor iznenadio...dobila sam 15 injekcija i protokol i napokon krećemo u devetom mjesecu ..ja i aurora ...supić... kupila sam odmah i superfakt ..pa se moram malo educirati kako se to sve rabi.....baš me malo hvata fjaka ali sam i sretna jer ne moram više na inseminaciju......Nikolinica moja pa ti češ još malo vidjeti svog anđela....pusa velika.
..rikikiki vidjela sam te mali ti je presladak a ti si čitala knjigu cijelo vrijeme zar ne ?......pusa velika svima

----------


## lastavica1979

Ajme nemogu vjerovat,test je pozitivan,sad me samo strah da opet ne bude biokemijska kao sto je to bilo tocno prije godinu dana.U ponedjeljak cu ic vadit betu....Ne znam dal da na svoju ruku pocnem utrice stavljat,jer prosli put mi je moj gin dao Duphaston i nisam slavno zavrsila bila biokemijska.Ni sama ne znam. Sutra ne mogu dr jer ujutro radim,a i on isto.Ne znam ni sama u soku sam,a mm je na terenu pa me nema tko tjesit

----------


## andream

lastavica, predivnooooo, čestitam!!!!!
Pa ovdje se stvarno što ima za čitati - super za protokol, narnija. To je bio dr T?
Rikiki, i meni je žao što se nećemo vidjeti u čet, ali vjerujem da ćemo se i dalje družiti.

----------


## matahari

lastavice, ČESTITAM!

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala,al moram jos potvrdit od dr,nadam se da je to to ovaj put da me nece biokemijska opet zadesit.

----------


## narnija

ma super lastavice.....ma kakva biokemijska to je to ne razmišljaj tako ...

----------


## narnija

i zaboravih odgovoriti Andream da bio je doktor T....

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!!
Evo,ja se sinoć vratila sa mora-nadam se da sam se i odmorila... :Grin: 
Naručena sam za dogovor u ponedjeljak..jedva čekam sta će mi doc reći..
Voljela bih kad bi me pustio u postupak već ovaj ciklus,a to je za koji dan..nadam se..
Lastavice,pa ti si trudna!!! :Very Happy: 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lastavice*, čestitam, to je to!  :Very Happy:  Opusti se i misli pozitivno, i u ponedjeljak izvadi betu (a možeš i sutra privatno)

*Narnija*, mi ćemo se sretati u 9.mj  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Pozdrav cure, nismo se dugo čule....

Lastavice čestitam, baš mi je drago zbog tebe! Mislim da je bolje da uzimaš utriće, ne mogu škoditi; evo ja sam u 13-tom tjednu i radi spottinga ih još uvijek stavljam. Ustvari, najbolje će ti dr. reći...

----------


## Zeena

pozz zenske! 
eto i ja se narucila za pon nakon duge pauze...  :Cool: 

lastavice, cestitke!  :Klap:  bas kako ti zenske kazu, opusti se i misli pozitivno!

sretno svima!  :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala vam curke.Venera koliko uzimas Utrica.Tek sutra popodne idem doktora svog. Meni je problem pijem Eutirox nemam pojima sta cu sad al valjda ginekolog zna koliko cu sad Eutiroxa koristit.

----------


## ninochka28

evo i mene da se malo javim...vidim punom parom se kreće u akciju, ja se mislim naručiti za 10 mj. još malo odmaram živčeke i spremam se za nove akcije.

vidim ovjde svako malo neka trudnica, to je stvarno ohrabrujuće, čestitam svim curkama!!!

nego mogli bi organizirati kavicu....

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj cure moje ja sam u šoku,beta mi je 4449 nemogu vjerovat. Nikakvih simptoma nemam

----------


## AuroraBlu

He he, i najbolje ti je kad nema simptoma. Dakle, možemo zaključiti da se definitivno ne radi o biokemijskoj  :Wink: 

*Ninochka,* kad je ta kava?

----------


## lastavica1979

nije ovaj put biokemijska hvala Bog.Mislim na sve vas i drzim vam palceve da sve koje ste u postukpu ostanete trudne debele hi,hi

----------


## mia74

Prekrasno Lastavice!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Još jednom čestitke i veliki  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Lastavice, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart: !!!

----------


## ninochka28

lastavica čestitam!!!

kava...pa bilo bi dobro da se dogovorimo još dok možemo sjediti vani....ja predlažem srijedu u 20 sati ali ovaj put bi bilo dobro da promijenimo birtiju :Mad: 
ne znam kako se zove onaj birc na samom cvjetnom trgu, mislim da je vip?

tko je zainteresiran za kavu, uvažavamo prijedloge i primjedbe...ja postavljam početni dogovor, a to je

*08.09.2010 na cvjetnom trgu, birc VIP*

----------


## ninochka28

btw...ja danas dogovorila za 30.9 da dođem gore i oko 15.10. sam u postupku, još 9. mj. odmaram :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bravo *Ninochka* za start! Meni je ok 8.9.

*Rikikiki*, kako je bilo gore? Kad krećeš u akciju, i šta su rekli kad su vidjeli malu Vivi?  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> hvala vam curke.Venera koliko uzimas Utrica.Tek sutra popodne idem doktora svog. Meni je problem pijem Eutirox nemam pojima sta cu sad al valjda ginekolog zna koliko cu sad Eutiroxa koristit.


Sorry Lastavice kaj kasnim s odgovorom. Poslije inseminacije sam uzimala 3x1 i to vaginalno jer sam imala vrtoglavice i bila pospana. U 5-om tjednu sam bila kod dr.K na UZV i rekla mu da imam spotting skoro svaki dan pa je rekao da uzmem 3x2. Inače se s njima staje kad se ulazi u 4-ti mjesec, no moja ginićka je rekla da ću ih koristiti i duže. Evo sad već mjesec dana nisam imala ni jedan dan spotting.
Koliko sam vidla po sebi, ne bi trebala osjećati ništa. Mene je samo pikalo u (.)(.)!!! Uživaj draga, beta je odlična  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala vam curke i ja vama zelim isto jos i vecu betu od srca

----------


## crvenkapica77

> nije ovaj put biokemijska hvala Bog.Mislim na sve vas i drzim vam palceve da sve koje ste u postukpu ostanete trudne debele hi,hi


a sta ja to vidim .....pa  ti si trudna....wooww   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
CESTITAM OD SRCA....pa to prirodno?  nisi radila AIH?
bas mi je drago...pusaaa :Heart: ....beta ti je prelijepa !

----------


## lastavica1979

Eto crvenkapice spremala se na AIH i osigurala,a kad ono morska vila mi dolazi.Veli mm to su morske bebe. I ja tebi od srca zelim uspijesan postupak.

----------


## špelkica

Bravo lastavice  :Very Happy:   !!!! Sjećam se da smo paralelno išle na AIH. Čestitam ti i želim ti školsku trudnoću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ema

evo drage ja krenula sa klomifenima jucer, i u ponedjeljak idem kod njih...na uzv!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Ema*,imaš pp...

----------


## lastavica1979

ja bum poludila sad dr opet hoce betu vadit pa kaj ni dovoljno 4500,nemogu vjerovat.U utorak veli da dojdem na uzv,pa ja sad ne znam

----------


## narnija

Lastavice 1979 bravo čestitam ..to se zove beta jeeee :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Pa on opet hoce ponavljat betu.Koliko ste vi puta ponavljali betu?

----------


## Tibi

*lastavice*, doktor vjerojatno želi biti siguran da se pravilno dupla, mada mi uopće ne sumnjamo da je sve super  :Heart: 
kad sam ostala trudna dva puta sam vadila betu upravo iz tog razloga

----------


## lastavica1979

onda cu ic izvadit u ponedjeljak u sunce sta da radim,samo se bojim razocaranja da ne pocne padat

----------


## kiara79

> Bravo lastavice  !!!! Sjećam se da smo paralelno išle na AIH. Čestitam ti i želim ti školsku trudnoću


moram potpisati špelkicu...
baš mi je drago zbog tebe i želim ti ugodnu i mirnu trudnoću.. :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Lastavice, uglavnom se beta vadi dva puta da se provjeri da li pravilno raste. Ništa se ti ne brini, sve je u redu, to je samo redovna pretraga.

Bila sam jučer na konzultacijama kod dr.T, dobila sam ponoviti papu, briseve, hormone i muž spermiogram, i s nalazima se trebam javiti za dogovor. Mislim da bi on najradije meni radio HSG jer nikad nismo kontrolirali prohodnost jajovoda, a meni se to tak neeeedaaaa :Rolling Eyes: .
Al šta se mora, mora se. Nije ništa komentirao da bi bilo rano za novu trudnoću (pošto sam rodila prije 7 mjeseci), veli čim prođe 6 mjeseci može se ponovo, i naravno, ako je maternica ok, tj. da se stisnula i vratila na svoje mjesto a kod mene to je.

Cure, svima sretno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lastavica1979

Hvala vam cure od srca bas ste prekrasne na svemu i na rijecima utjehe.Svima od srca zelim jesenski uspijeh ja sam svaki dan s vama i s svakom cu se jednako jako veselit uspijehu.

----------


## andream

Ja sramežljivo prijavljujem naš postupak idući mjesec. Dr je zadovoljan svim nalazima, imamo preporuku IVF/ICSI i mi sretni.

----------


## sretna35

andream sretno

----------


## FionaM

Lastavice, čestitam od srca, a nama svima želim sretnu jesen.

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala vam cure od srca .Sad dosla iz Zagreba vadila drugu betu i cekam ishod.Danas me tak nesto trbuh zabolio ujutro misla sam da bu menga poplavila isla na wc nije je bilo

----------


## kinki

Alo cure, long time no see :Grin: 
Cestitam novim trudnicama i drzim fige svima u postupku, posebno Emi :Klap: 
Ja jos uvik pijem terapiju protiv alergije na spermu,  jos 15 ak dana...Ako sve bude u redu na kontroli, u 10. misec idem opet u postupak. Narucena san 28. 09. na dogovor kod mog dragooog Tomica :Heart: 
Dolazim u Zg 24-na koncert GNR :Very Happy:  pa ce valjda past i koja kavica, ostajem najmanje 5 dana????????

----------


## lastavica1979

cure jupiiiiiiiiii moja druga beta 22ooo .Zelim svima puno srece u postupcima molit cu se za vas jos vise kao sto sam za sebe svaku vecer prije spavanja

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lastavice*, pa to je rekordna beta koja se vadila ovdje na forumu  :Very Happy: 

*Kinki*, terapija na alergiju na spermu?!?! Piši malo o tome. Kako su ti to ustanovili i što piješ protiv toga?

----------


## Tibi

> cure jupiiiiiiiiii moja druga beta 22ooo .Zelim svima puno srece u postupcima molit cu se za vas jos vise kao sto sam za sebe svaku vecer prije spavanja


eto vidiš draga da je sve super  :Zaljubljen: . Čestitam ti od srca i uživaj u trudnoći. 
Nadam se da ćemo sve koje smo u postupcima ili planiramo postupke uskočiti u jesenski trudnički vlakić koji je lastavica povela  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Naravno da hocete ja sam s vama svaki dan citam vas saljem pozitivne vibrice i uspijet cete sve ostvarit svoj san

----------


## AuroraBlu

moj postupak odgođen. nema smisla riskirati ako je polip u pitanju. uglavnom, idem na uzv 5.dc (to bi trebalo bit za 10 dana) i ako je polip idem odmah na histeroskopiju.

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke Lastavici na preogromnoj beti! Daj je Bože svima...

----------


## Marnie

čestitam lastavice, prekrasna beta  :Smile: !!
AB, baš mi je žao što si morala odgoditi postupak, ali je bolje pripremiti sve kako treba neko potprošiti jedan postupak za ništa.

----------


## Marnie

čestitam lastavice, prekrasna beta  :Smile: !!
AB, baš mi je žao što si morala odgoditi postupak, ali je bolje pripremiti sve kako treba neko potrošiti jedan postupak za ništa.

----------


## Marnie

srry za dupli post, nešto je zaštekalo  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marnie, baš te spominjemo. Dođeš na veliku forumsku kavu u četvrtak?

----------


## narnija

Aurora,

kako odgođen ,pa zar si išla na pregled...baš mi je žao ...pa skim ču ja u postupak ovaj mjesec  ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

ma nisam išla nego sam dobila dr.Kunu na telefon i pročitala mu nalaz. i onda je on rekao da najbolje da odgodim, da dođem na uzv.čim mi m.završi pa da provjerimo jel taj polip stvarno tu.

----------


## lastavica1979

AuroraBlu  steta znam koliko si cekala za postupak,al bolje ako i je polip da se odstrani nego da nastaju neke komplikacije. Rijesis polip i brzo si u novom postupku

----------


## ninochka28

Aurorablue ajd nadam se da bu sve ok i da buš samnom u 10 mj. u akciji da nebum sama  :Smile: 
kava četvrtak stoji, dogovorimo se u srijedu

Kinki kakva ti je to terapija i kak ste otkrili da si alergična na spermu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

joj, baš bi rado da smo opet skupa, i kinki bi bila s nama. samo nisam sigurna da ću stići. ako mi ga sad u 9.mj.dijagnosticiraju, u 10.mj. bi ga rješvali (histeroskopija se radi 4.-6.dc.), onda valjda 11.mj. ali dobro, step by step... već idući tjedan ću bit pametnija, nadam se.

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, baš te spominjemo. Dođeš na veliku forumsku kavu u četvrtak?


Ako bude kavica u Kaptol centru ili negdje u centru onda ću doći. Ako bude u N. Zagrebu onda neću moći. Malo mi je to van ruke, jer je na drugom kraju grada od posla i moje kuće.

----------


## ninochka28

Aurorablu ja mislim da nebu tog polipa i da se vidimo u 10 mj

nego baš si razmišljam kako je blesavo biti idiopata :Rolling Eyes:  svakih 5 minuta kad pročitam nešto na ovom forumu nađem novi potencijalni razlog svoje neplodnosti :Laughing: 

hmmm...možda i ja imam polip ili čak nekakvu alergiju na spermu :Cool:  baš sam si blesava s tim svojim mozgom :Evil or Very Mad: 

i ja se nadam da bu kava u Kaptol centru jer sam tak lijena do N.Zagreba ići :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> hmmm...možda i ja imam polip ili čak nekakvu alergiju na spermu baš sam si blesava s tim svojim mozgom


 :Smile:  ma i ja se odmah prilijepim kad čujem ovako neku dijagnozu.

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje  :Smile:  :Smile:  vidim da ste mi sve u 5 brzini BRAVO a vidim da ima i trudnica jedna nova sličan primjer kao i kod nas ako sam dobro pratuila. Mi smo danas bila na pregledu i termin nam je 09.09-znači četvrtak i dr se zeza kako prvo nije htjle unutra sada izgleda da neće niti van..Nisam vidjela dali vam se jaja javila ali ako nije evo ona je krajem 08.mj rodila dečkića velikog mislim da je oko 4800g..tako da se nove trudnice ne uplaše sa statistikama da me djeca sa MPO rađaju manja moja je prije 3 tjedna imala 3500 g a još je cura koje su manje i rađaju se kao prije termina a ja zacementirana ko...Ovo Vam pišem da malo više se ohrabrite i znate da mislim na Vas a ja ću na kavicu doći sa našom Paulicom uskoro...do tada čitam Vas i mislim na Vas puse...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, sretno preksutra!!! Veselimo se upoznavanju Paulice na nekoj kavi  :Very Happy:

----------


## ninochka28

Nikolinica mislimo na tebe i jedva čekamo dobre vijesti :Klap:

----------


## narnija

Draga moja Nikolinica ...želim ti lak porod i da što prije vidiš svoju Paulinu ...pusa velika .....ja sam na čeki

----------


## kinki

> Aurorablue ajd nadam se da bu sve ok i da buš samnom u 10 mj. u akciji da nebum sama 
> kava četvrtak stoji, dogovorimo se u srijedu
> 
> Kinki kakva ti je to terapija i kak ste otkrili da si alergična na spermu?



Ma bila sam u 7. mjesecu kod onog dr-homeopate-travara Sadikovića, kažu ako ti on ne pomogne ni bog neće :Smile: )
Uglavnom,  muž je tamo radio spermiogram a onda su mene testirali tj kako reagiram na njegovu spermu.  Ispalo je da mi tijelo odmah odbacuje spermu(ili embrij kod iVF-a) kao strano tijelo.    Onda su me testirali na razne homeopatske lijekove dok nisu našli koji neutraliozira tu alergiju.   Dobila sam terrapiju za 3 mjeseca, za to vrijeme se nisam smila seksat bez kondoma loooool.  Idem na kontrolu 08.10. i ako sve bude ok, po Sadikoviću bi mogla i prirodno zatrudnit jer mi nijedan drugi problem nije našao.   Ja ću ipak na IVF jer mi to prirodno zatrudnjivanje izgleda ko teški SCI-FI :Smile: )....Eto,  još da odradim ovaj kariogram i biljege na trombofiliju i stvarno više neće biti ništa šta nisam napravila.  Dok dođe vrijeme za IVF u 10. mj svi će mi nalazi bit gotovi i znat ću na čemu sam.


Nego, imam problemčić.  Kontala sam sad dok sam u Zg uzet terapiju za 10mj da ne moram dolazit odma prvi dan ciklusa kad budem u postupku.  Međutim, zaboravila sam da hormone moram vadit 3-5 dan ciklusa(bonk)...  Tad ću bit u Zg,  čak i ako obavim tamo nalazi neće bit gotovi odma,  hoće li mi dr Tomić htjet uopće dat unaprijed terapiju bez novih nalaza hormona??? Ono, ak mu kažem da ću mu tel javit nalaze, pa ako ne budu u redu vratim menopure???Šta mislite????  I jel ko od vas radio privatno hormonski profil, koliko bi me to došlo???

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, ne moraš ponovo vadit hormone - ako ti doktor nije rekao. Ja ih nisam vadila godinu dana, i nije mi rekao da ih trebam ponoviti.

Privatno ti je to skupo jer je svaki hormon oko 15o kn. Mislim da ćeš dobit bez problema menopure sad kad dođeš u Zg. Ja sam ih dobila u 7.mj. za 9.mj.

Baš me zanima kakvi će ti bit ti nalazi. nadam se da si postala imuna na spermu  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*, ne moraš ponovo vadit hormone - ako ti doktor nije rekao. Ja ih nisam vadila godinu dana, i nije mi rekao da ih trebam ponoviti.
> 
> Privatno ti je to skupo jer je svaki hormon oko 15o kn. Mislim da ćeš dobit bez problema menopure sad kad dođeš u Zg. Ja sam ih dobila u 7.mj. za 9.mj.
> 
> Baš me zanima kakvi će ti bit ti nalazi. nadam se da si postala imuna na spermu


Ma znam draga, dosad sam vec 7 puta radila hormonski profil i uvik je bio u redu, a Tomic mi zapravo nikad nije ni trazio da ponavljam.  Medjutim, imam feeling da ce ovaj put trazit jer sam u 5. mjesecu bila u hiperstimulaciji i cak sam u bolnici lezala kod njih par dana :Sad: 
Volila bi to napravit i radi sebe,  ako ne napravim iduci ciklus necu ni moc kad vec u 10-om planiram na IVF...Provat cu obavit to u Zg, samo da budem mirna.  Jedva cekam da te vidim :Klap:

----------


## narnija

curke , 
jedno pitanje , iščekujem mengu svaki čas...kao prvo što ako dobijem popodne ili navečer ....kada počinjem sa superfactom ako recimo dobijem večeras  .....?

----------


## FionaM

Narnija, i ja sam prošli put dobila predvečer i onda sam suprefact ušpricala tu večer jednom u svaku nosnicu i sljedeći dan normalno 3 x dnevno (7, 15, 23 h).

----------


## narnija

Hvala Fiona ..

..onda i drugi dan počinjem sa menopurima jel tako .?..daj mi reci ako si prošla taj protokol da li si imala kakvih nuspojava od superfacta i menopura...kao depresija..napuhnutost.znojenje ili sl.

----------


## FionaM

Ja nisam počela odmah drugi dan nego onaj sljedeći jer mi je rečeno da ako dobiješ navečer da se tek sljedeći dan računa kao 1dc. Ja sam uzimala gonale, jedino sam za posljednji dan dobila menopur, jer gonala više nije bilo. Nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, nikakvo znojenje ni nadutost...ama baš ništa....jedino sam imala jake bolove nakon negativne bete i nakon menge, ali nadam se da se tebi to neće dogoditi....Sretno u postupku!!

----------


## narnija

hvala na savjetima....i sada već ne mogu dočekati mengu evo osjećam se kao žaba....kasni mi već četiri dana ali tako je stalno u zadnja tri ciklusa i ovulacija mi je bila tek 20 dc tako da mi je ciklus malo produljen.....pusa svima

----------


## lastavica1979

Djevojke sta ima novog? Jel koja krenula s postupkom?

----------


## narnija

ja sam pikalica drugi dan ...u subotu idem na uzv .....

----------


## lastavica1979

oo krasno vibramo za tebe da bude pun pogodak,cim je koliko vidim jedan AIH bila biokemijska sad bi trebla bit dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## ema

ja jucer punkcija.....
jedna js,... NEZRELA :Sad: ...

----------


## andream

ema, kakav je postupak bio? Prirodnjak ili stimulirani?
Uh, žao mi je...

----------


## Sela

> ja jucer punkcija.....
> jedna js,... NEZRELA...


Draga *Ema* poznato mi je ovo sto prozivljavas...Drz se,proci ce...znas i sama da su prirodnjaci takvi (ako je bio prirodnjak),lutrija..
Vec sljedeci moze biti super.Samo glavu gore i u nove pobjede!!!pusa

----------


## Tibi

> ja jucer punkcija.....
> jedna js,... NEZRELA...


 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ema

> ema, kakav je postupak bio? Prirodnjak ili stimulirani?
> Uh, žao mi je...


klomifeni i 5 ampula menopura....
sljedeci ciklus idemo prirodno...skroz...pa ako taj nebudo dobitni, onda smo u stimuliranom....

----------


## andream

ema, to su dobre vijesti, eto nećeš imati vremena ni tugovati previše.
sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

ema draga žao mi je :Love: 
ali glavu gore i idemo dalje

----------


## lastavica1979

bas mi je zao Ema al nema odustajanja,slijedeci ciklus sigurno je dobitni

----------


## ema

drage, hvala vam...naravno da idemo dalje....
bile bi lude da odustajemo bilo koja od nas....
pusa svima....

----------


## kinki

Emaaaa jooooj uz klomimen i menopur tako los rezultat,  valjda tebi prirodnjak ipak najbolje pase :Sad: 
DRaga idemo mi skupa iduci misec, i bit cemo skupa trudne :Love: 
Mene jedino muci ona astrologinja sta mi je rekla da cu zatrudnit 2011. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ema*, žao mi je,  :Love:  jedna prava stimulacija će sigurno biti dobitna za tebe!

*Kinki*, pa 2011 je za 3 mjeseca već  :Smile:  ali moraš redom odraditi sve što je dio plana, nemoj sad pauzirati do 2011  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

*Ema,* baš mi je žao :Love: . Ma te polustimulacije znaju biti neuspješne, zato ne brini se previše.

Cure, kakvo je stanje gore u Vinogradskoj? Ima li gužve. Mislila sam otići početkom listopada na prirodni postupak, a ne znam trebam li se nešto puno ranije najaviti ili kao i do sada kad dobijem men. u tom ciklusu?

----------


## mia74

Hello curke!
Imam pitanjce pa tko ima iskustva...
Umjesto Ovitrelle,dobila sam Brevactid -kao štopericu..Sestra mi je rekla da sa jednom ampulom vode smješam dvije bočice praha i da se pika u guzu..E sad,nemam iskustva sa time-sve drugo sam se sama pikala,a ovo mi je problem-iz tehničkih razloga :Cool: 
Možda nagovorim svog dragog da pikne,al gdje točno u guzu?Jel,možda glupo pitanje??
Ili ako se odlučim otići negdje da me piknu,mogu li doći na ginekologiju u Vinogradsku ili možda na hitnu u Heinzlovu??

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, pa miješa se isto kao što si i menopure miješala (2 ili 3 praška s 1 otopinom). Može ti TM dati, daje u gornji vanjski kvadrant guze, evo filmići: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spoz3T5D_SU

http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244

a možeš se dogovoriti sa sestrama na gin.u prizemlju da tamo dođeš.

Brevactid je novost u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Tibi

Cure ja sam išla na hitnu ginekologiju u Vinogradskoj i sestra mi je dala taj Brevactid u špekec. Još sam je pitala kaj to ne ide u guzu, a ona meni objasnila da se slobodno može dati i u trbuh.... A miješa se kako je AuroraBlu rekla 2 praška sa 1 otopinom.
U svakom slučaju sretno  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Sretno Tibi vibramo za uspijeh

----------


## mia74

Thanx cure na odgovoru.
Znam kako se mješaju ampule-to nije problem..
Problem je što ne znam gdje se trebam piknuti i malo mi je nezgodno,ali ako se može u trbuh-to mogu i sama-a sestre su mi rekle u guzu-izričito u guzu!!
E sad ti znaj...
Ali već sam se snašla-bit će pikica u guzu,sve sam okolo angažirala..
Pusa,svima!!!

----------


## kiara79

> Thanx cure na odgovoru.
> Znam kako se mješaju ampule-to nije problem..
> Problem je što ne znam gdje se trebam piknuti i malo mi je nezgodno,ali ako se može u trbuh-to mogu i sama-a sestre su mi rekle u guzu-izričito u guzu!!
> E sad ti znaj...
> Ali već sam se snašla-bit će pikica u guzu,sve sam okolo angažirala..
> 
> Pusa,svima!!!


ja si davala Brevactid u trbuh...i kao štopericu i nakon AIH-a kao potporu žutom tijelu..
zašto ti je rekla izričito u "guzu" ne znam,ali i ja radim u zdravstvu i znam da nije nužno da se daje u mišić,može i pod kožu..nećeš pogriješiti..

----------


## mravak

ja sam dobila Brevactid  u guzu  :Smile:

----------


## ema

zenske....pomagajte......
u pon je bila punkcije...15 d.c., danas 18.d.c krvarim, ne jako ali brine me ....ko prvi dan m.
nikad mi se do sad nije to dogodilo...pa ako je koja imala slicno iskustvo.??????

----------


## Tibi

*lastavice* hvala na vibricama  :Kiss: 
*ema* moram priznati da nisam čula za takav slučaj, najbolje da nazoveš sestre gore i pitaš (ako već nisi)
a recite mi je li koja od vas dobila choragon nakon transfera ili to nije praksa u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## ema

ja sam dobila choragon nakon prirodnjaka.......nakon transfera...

----------


## AuroraBlu

ja nisam nikad dobila choragon nakon transfera. ali možda je to novo od ove godine. vidim da su uveli brevactid umjesto ovitrella, i to je promjena. odnosno, mi smo do sada uvijek sami kupovali štopericu (i suprefact). možda se sad taj brevactid ne plaća nego se dobije.

----------


## Tibi

*AuroraBlu* brevactid se dobije jer sam ga ja prije par dana dobila, suprefact se i dalje kupuje, a znači choragon se ne dobije nakon transfera ili netko dobije, a netko ne? Tko bi znao o čemu to ovisi. Ma pitam jer sam na bivšoj klinici dobila 2xchoragon i 1xdecapeptyl nakon transfera + utrići i normabel po potrebi, a ovdje samo utrići pa ne znam je li to ok.... A što je tu je....

----------


## rikikiki

Najbolje je pogledati na kutijici kaj piše ... najčešće oznake su IM ili SC. IM znači intramuskularno tj. pika se u mišić (guza), a SC znači subcutano tj. pika se pod kožu (trbuh, ruka i sl.). Ako netko zna njemački, evo linka o tom Brevactidu http://www.wunschkinder.net/theorie/...sen/brevactid/... koliko sam ja shvatila (a nemam pojma o njemačkom, pa me nemojte uzeti za ozbiljno) može i IM i SC  :Confused:

----------


## frka

sto se choragona tice - njegova upotreba ovisi od klinike do klinike. na VV se davao poslije transfera, ali ne uvijek. mislim da to sluzi (ako se ne varam) kao neki boost da se tijelo vec pocne ponasati kao da je doslo do trudnoce, ali ne koriste ga sve klinike jer zapravo i nije dokazana neka ucinkovitost... i mislim da se ne daje poslije transfera ako postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije...

ako vas sto tjesi, ja sam u prvom postupku dobila choragon poslije transfera i nije upalilo, a u drugom nisam i evo me trudne.

----------


## Tibi

draga *frka* jako si me utješila  :Love: 
iako sam u prethodnom postupku dobila choragon i ostala trudna.....

----------


## Marnie

Brevactid je u upotrebi u Vinogradskoj od ovog proljeća i dobije se, ne treba se kupovati. A choragon ja nisam dobila niti u jednom prirodnom postupku u Vinogradskoj. U drugoj klinici sam dobivala. Uglavnom dobivala ne dobivala - trudna ostala nisam, tako da to ništa ne znači  :Smile: 

No, drage cure, niste mi odgovorile na moje pitanje od prije par dana: "Cure, kakvo je stanje gore u Vinogradskoj? Ima li gužve. Mislila sam otići početkom listopada na prirodni postupak, a ne znam trebam li se nešto puno ranije najaviti ili kao i do sada kad dobijem men. u tom ciklusu? "

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne znam iz prve ruke, ali čula sam da je gužva veća nego do sada. Ali vjerujem da se praksa s prirodnjacima nastavlja. Najbolje ti je da njih nazoveš i pitaš moraš li im se najaviti za. Znaš da će sestre znati o kom se radi čim se predstaviš  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Evo bila sam ja prije 2 tjedna, bio je petak i bila sam jedini pacijent to jutro, zajedno s još jednom ženicom. Nije bilo nikog drugog, dr T se samo zbog nas navratio nakon dežurstva.
Ja sam opet idući petak kod njih na pregledu, to će mi biti desetak dana prije prvog stimuliranog postupka kod njih.

----------


## Marnie

Hvala cure! Ipak ću ih nazvati da se najavim kako ne bi poljubla vrata na 8. dc  :Smile: .

----------


## Tibi

*marnie* najbolje se ti najavi jer prošli petak je bila dosta velika gužva. Držim fige da odmah kreneš i da bude bingo  :Heart: 
nego ovaj tvoj pas u avataru je predivan

----------


## Marnie

To je moja goldenka Irma  :Smile:  Slikala sam je sa svojom šiltericom i prava je pozerica haha

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!!
Ja sam danas imala punkciju,bilo nas je samo četiri cure..
Inače,nisam baš dobro prošla..Mislim da su mi dva ili tri folikula pukla i to jučer navečer,pa sam danas imala samo jedan..Istina,imam 1 js,ali sam bila u šoku jer mi se to nikada nije desilo..Naime meni folikuli jako sporo rastu,toliko sporo da me svaki puta frka da će mi punkcija biti odgođena..A sada sam u ponedjeljak imala 12/12/10/9,a u srijedu mi je vodeći bio na 19,a drugi malo manji..i najvjerojatnije sam prekasno dobila štopericu.. :Sad: 
A dobro,tko zna je li u tim puknutim folikulima uopće bilo js!!!
Sutra moram zvati da vidim u kakvom je stanju mala "jadnica"..i iskreno,ne očekujem apsolutno ništa...
Što se tiče gužvi,još od prošlog tjedna,ponedjeljka,pa sve dane kad sam dolazila na uzv,bila je poveča gužva..

----------


## Marnie

mia74, baš mi je žao što ti je tako ispalo, ali i jedna js je dovoljna za bebača  :Smile: . Tko te je pratio dr. T ili K?

----------


## mia74

Da..jedna je dovoljna,al ja imam tako loša iskustva sa nezrelim stanicama da bih najrađe ...neću biti prosta...
Inače,jako sam ljuta na dr T. jer mi apsolutno ništa nije rekao na punkciji i to me jako naljutilo..Ma ne moramo mi pričat ne znam koliko,ali mogao mi je reći barem nešto..zato se ja volim dogovarati sa dr K. i volim da me on prati jer ga ja svašta ispitujem i on mi sve kaže..Očito dr T. i ja nismo kliknuli...

----------


## mia74

*Ema*,ispazni pp!!

----------


## andream

cure, oprostite što upadam kao padobranac, ali tko inače točno nakon punkcije kaže koliko ima jajnih stanica?
Na VV-u smo to odmah doznali od laborantice, par minuta nakon punkcije.

----------


## mia74

Nakon punkcije ti,maltene odmah,dođe biolog i kaže ti koliko imaš js,dade ti svoj broj mob i kaže ti kad da ga nazoveš da ti kaže kakvo je stanje u labosu!

----------


## ema

> Nakon punkcije ti,maltene odmah,dođe biolog i kaže ti koliko imaš js,dade ti svoj broj mob i kaže ti kad da ga nazoveš da ti kaže kakvo je stanje u labosu!


prazan...... :Smile:

----------


## nina9

Bok društvo, ja sam nova! Spremam se na punkciju a u nedjelju imam prvi ultrazvuk......hvata me panika! 
Još uvijek me pikaju Menopurom (još jedna doza).....nema nekog pravila što se tiće mješanja tekućine s prahom....3/3 ili 2/2....sve ovisi koja me sestra pika.....jel to ok ili...?? E, i još se pikam u trbuh! Šte me još čeka?

----------


## delfin

nina9 sigurna sam da će ti ubrzo odgovoriti jedna od cura. I ja se spremam na prvi postupak i totalno me strah! Htjela sam pitati da li moji i nalazi mm ostaju kod dr. T. ili ih on pregleda i vrati, ili da ih kopiram? Jer, ako mi postupak u Vinogradskoj ne uspije pa se odlučim probati negdje drugdje - zar moram opet sve pretrage ponavljati ili vrijede ove? Uh, milijon pitanja mi se vrzma po glavi...

----------


## andream

Delfin, svi nalazi ostaju kod tebe (i meni je to bilo čudno i pitala sam sestre jer u prošloj klinici nisam imala nijedan papir). Kad skupiš sve nalaze, doktor ti na poseban papir napiše Povijest bolesti gdje upiše sažetak svih nalaza i to također ostaje kod tebe. Ja sam sve spremila u jedan fascikl kojeg uvijek nosim sa sobom. Svaki put moraš kad dođeš imati jedino uputnicu, ali to se ionako podrazumijeva.

----------


## nina9

Bok Delfin! Meni dr.T piše sve na stari povijest bolesti. Jutros bila na prvom ultrazvuku..........opet pikanja do utorka! Pomalo zamorno! Ja se nadam da neće bit drugog puta. Šta bude neka bude, neću se zamarat previše! Jedino me strah punkcije!!!!!!!!!! Jel to boli? Dobijem šta protiv bolova?

----------


## Marnie

> Bok društvo, ja sam nova! Spremam se na punkciju a u nedjelju imam prvi ultrazvuk......hvata me panika! 
> Još uvijek me pikaju Menopurom (još jedna doza).....nema nekog pravila što se tiće mješanja tekućine s prahom....3/3 ili 2/2....sve ovisi koja me sestra pika.....jel to ok ili...?? E, i još se pikam u trbuh! Šte me još čeka?


Što se tiče mućkanja menopura na 2 praha se može staviti 1 otopina. I on se uvijek pika u trbuh tako da je to ok. U nedjelju će ti na prvom UZV-u reći koliko imaš folikula i odrediti daljnju stimulaciju - mogu ti povećati ili smanjiti broj ampula menopura koje primaš s obzirom na broj i veličinu folikula. Nakon toga ćeš imati još nekoliko UZV-a i onda punkcija. Ako ne podnosiš bol i ako budeš imala veći broj folikula preporučam da zatražiš anesteziju. Nakon punkcije će ti biolog odmah reći koliko js si dobila i dati ti broj mobitela da ga nazoveš kako bi ti rekao da li su se js oplodile i kada bi bio transfer. Transfer uopće nije bolan i nakon transfera miruješ oko 2 sata. Možeš uzeti bolovanje ili ako nemaš fizički zahtjevan posao ići raditi.
Želim ti sreću na punkciji!

----------


## mia74

Ja zvala biologa,jučer..naravno nezrela js...već treći puta...

*Nina9*,dobro došla!!
Ne moraš se ništa brinuti..ali to je normalno da te strah...i mene je bilo strah,ali samo kad sam došla na punkciju jer nisam znala kako to sve izgleda....
Inače,gore su ti svi divni,od sestara,biologa do doktora...
Što se tiče mješanja otopina,može se mješati 1 ampula vode sa 3 Menopura-ili sa 2, jer se tada samo jednom pikneš,pa ti je "lakše",ali i ovo tvoje je ok,da ne brineš...
Ako imaš kakvih drugih pitanja,samo pitaj!!
Samo,nije mi jasno--nova si,a već si na Menopurima???

----------


## mia74

*Marnie*,bila si brža od mene :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*andream,*tnx!

----------


## ema

mia74 :Love: 
Nina9 dobro nam dosla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina9

Nova sam na forumu!  :Very Happy: 
Menopur sam dobila čim sam zapoćela sa postupkom prije tjedan dana. Na ultrazvuku mi dr.T. nije niš rekao, samo da je u redu! Dobila još pikica pa onda ult. u utorak!
Čula sam da neke curke poslije punkcije prokrvare??????????? Dobro,loše????????????????????

----------


## nina9

> mia74
> Nina9 dobro nam dosla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala ema! :Klap: 
Još bolje vas našla! :Wink:

----------


## mia74

*Ema...*
Thanx draga....znaš sve...znamo obje...

----------


## ema

> *Ema...*
> Thanx draga....znaš sve...znamo obje...


Nažalost daaa!!!!!!!!!! 
od sutra smo pametnije....  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Za cure koje ste preskočile AIH, da li se u Vg obično kreće s prirodnim ili stimuliranim postupkom( tu mislim baš na ful stimulaciju s menopurima ili gonalima?)

----------


## mia74

*Andream*,ja sam preskočila aih,a u prvom postupku sam bila samo na klomifenu..
Ne znam jel ima kakvog pravila ili kod svakoga drugačije..

----------


## Gabi25

andream ja sam išla na dva postupka s klomifenom prije ful stimulacije, mislim da je tako više manje praksa

----------


## andream

meni je napisao u povijesti bolesti da se u listopadu planira postupak, te da prije postupka idu pregled i UZV, kao i protokol i lijekovi.
e sad koji lijekovi - ja sam nekako odmah pretpostavila da je to stimulirani postupak, nadam se da će i biti.

----------


## Gabi25

a čim je napisao lijekovi onda pretpostavljam da se radi o stimuliranom 
U ono vrijeme kad sam ja krenula (krajem prošle godine) znam da je dosta cura ciklus ili dva išla sa klomifenima plus eventualno dodatak kojeg menopura/gonala pa tek onda u ful stimulaciju

držim fige da ipak bude stimulirani i da uspije od prve!!!

----------


## andream

možda gleda godine, e tu sam ipak već "gospođa u godinama", pa zato?  :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

andream, ja sam prvi put odmah isla u stimulirani... tako da mislim da bas nema nekih pravila...  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, i ja sam išla odmah u stimulirani u 11.mj.prošle godine.

----------


## andream

da, sad vidim da je napisao "planira se IVF/ICSI", doduše ne piše stimulirani ali se nadam da je to -to.

----------


## mia74

Andream,ja mislim da ćeš ići u stimulirani-zbog svega-tvojih jel godina-bez ljutne,pliz-i ja sam tu negdje...iskustva itd...
A i napisao ti je da ćeš dobiti protokol i lijekove-možeš kod njih dobiti samo ampule-Gonala ili Menopura ne i klomifen ili femaru,pa mislim da je to stimulirani.

----------


## andream

mia i curke, hvala na odgovoru, i ja bih htjela preskočiti prirodnjake i odmah krenuti s ful stimuliranim.
ja sam na klomifene ionako jako loše reagirala, stanjivali su mi endometrij.

----------


## rikikiki

Ja sam kod njih bila samo u jednom postupku (bio pridodnjak) koji je bio dobitan, pa i tebi želim isti scenarij ... bez obzira s kojim protokolom išla! Cmok!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, kad ti startaš?

----------


## rikikiki

> *Rikikiki*, kad ti startaš?


Ne znam točno, dogovorit ćemo se kad dođem s nalazima!

----------


## pirica

idući pon sam narućena kod dr.T, e sad me zanima da li on taj prvi put radi ili ne radi pregled jer mi je sestra na tel rekla da na uputnici piše gin. pregled (naime tad bi mogla curit zato me to zanima)

----------


## Tibi

*pirica* mene nije gledao prvi put, nego je samo pregledao svu dokumentaciju i dao preporuku za dalje. Možda ćeš dodatno trebati vaditi još neke nalaze.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* mene nije gledao prvi put, nego je samo pregledao svu dokumentaciju i dao preporuku za dalje. Možda ćeš dodatno trebati vaditi još neke nalaze.
> Sretno


znam da ću trebat, taman dok to obavim dođe nova godina, a postupak itako nisam ni planirala prije nove godine. imam taman vremena da ne trćim okolo po nalaze

----------


## nataša

hej ..
  ja ću vam se isto, nadam se, skromno pridružit!

sutra se namjeravama naručit na prvi pregled. 

imam sve svježe briseve i papu. spermiogram nam je star godinu dana. ono HIV , krvnu grupu i to imamo. drugo mišljenje, pravnika - i to imamo. 

znate kako je na vv pa sam se odlučila za vinogradsku. sad vas sve molim, može i na pp, da mi kažete malo kakva je situacija u vinogradskoj, koji dr rade, koji je kakav, šta će mi trebat i sl. kontakitrala sam već neke cure koje su zajedno sa mnom ostavljene od strane VV, ali nove su u tome, pa me zanima iskustvo!

čista praksa, i smrzavaju li se stanice ?

eto ukratko, nadam se da ćete me primit :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

I sama se mislim pridružiti vama jer od VV izgleda nema ništa. Trebala sada poćetkom 10 mj. ići na 2 stimulativni, a sada ništa tek iza nove godine. Pa me zanima da li hoće priznati sve papire s VV ili imaju drugi protokol. I još nešto da li ljekove dobivate tamo ili same nabavljate kod svog gin. opće prakse. Molila bi sve koji bilo šta znaju. Sutra zovem sestre.

----------


## Tibi

*Nataša i nana1976*  Ja sam isto došla sa VV-a u 6. mj. Doktori priznaju sve papire sa VV, jedino ćete trebati dodatno vaditi hormone (i možda još neke nalaze ako vam fale) jer to na VV-u ne traže. Lijekove dobivate u bolnici, više se ne preuzimaju kod ginekologa. Ja sam oduševljena Vinogradskom i doktorima i sestrama i biolozima. Svi su super i tamo se baš osjećam ugodno. Mislim da ne možete birati doktora nego kome vas dodijele, a uostalom i oba doktora se pokrivaju pa vam se može dogoditi da vam jedan radi folikulometriju, a drugi punkciju, tako da je u principu svejedno kome vas dodijele. Želim vam puno uspjeha  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> *Nataša i nana1976*  Ja sam isto došla sa VV-a u 6. mj. Doktori priznaju sve papire sa VV, jedino ćete trebati dodatno vaditi hormone (i možda još neke nalaze ako vam fale) jer to na VV-u ne traže. Lijekove dobivate u bolnici, više se ne preuzimaju kod ginekologa. Ja sam oduševljena Vinogradskom i doktorima i sestrama i biolozima. Svi su super i tamo se baš osjećam ugodno. Mislim da ne možete birati doktora nego kome vas dodijele, a uostalom i oba doktora se pokrivaju pa vam se može dogoditi da vam jedan radi folikulometriju, a drugi punkciju, tako da je u principu svejedno kome vas dodijele. Želim vam puno uspjeha


hvala, draga

----------


## nataša

> I sama se mislim pridružiti vama jer od VV izgleda nema ništa. Trebala sada poćetkom 10 mj. ići na 2 stimulativni, a sada ništa tek iza nove godine. Pa me zanima da li hoće priznati sve papire s VV ili imaju drugi protokol. I još nešto da li ljekove dobivate tamo ili same nabavljate kod svog gin. opće prakse. Molila bi sve koji bilo šta znaju. Sutra zovem sestre.


nana1976, moj nadimak je Nana :Wink:

----------


## anddu

Pozdrav cure, evo i ja sam prognanik s VV-a pa sad tražim alternativu. Može li netko napisati kakva je situacija u Vinogradskoj vezano za gužve, odnosno koliko se u prosjeku čeka kako na prvi pregled tako i na postupak? Mi smo ovu jesen trebali krenuti u 3. postupak ali sad sve nažalost moramo ispočetka.
Hvala

----------


## Marnie

Do sada nije bilo nikakvih čekanja, odnosno kada bi se skupili svi nalazi koje dr. traži išlo bi se u postupak. Međutim u Vinogradskoj do sada nisu bile gužve, pa pretpostavljam da će sa odljevom pacijenata s VV u Vinogradsku doći do većih gužva i da će se sitacija sa čekanjem promijeniti. Ono na što se morate pripremiti je dugo čekanje u čekaonici za svaku folikulometriju, jer tu dr.-i ne dolaze u 6 kao dr. L na VV i bave se i drugim stvarima osim MPO-om što na VV nije bio slučaj. 
U Vinogradskoj rade zamrzavanje js i ET od odmrznutih js, jedino nisam sigurna da li Vinogradska ima ostvarenu trudnoću iz zamrznute js.
Inače, atmosfera je uvijek odlična, sestre su prekrasne kao i dr.-i i biolog. Dr. K i biolog se često znaju šaliti kako bi opustili nas pacijentice na punkciji  :Smile: .

----------


## nana1976

Hvala svi curama da ne nabrajam sad imena. Nataša trbi sam poslala pp.

----------


## nataša

imam jedno dost hitno pitanje: kako mora glasiti uputnica za dogovor , dakle za prvu konzultaciju? i na koga?'

moja dr nije sigurna jel to bolnica sestre milosrdnice ili vinogradska?! :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

milsim, helou?!

----------


## Tibi

To je Klinička bolnica Sestre milosrdnice (KBSM), mislim da je meni moja gin pisala na uputnicu kontrolni pregled.
Sretno

----------


## jadro

pirica, i ti si tu?  :Smile: 

evo vam mog iskustva

na prvom pregledu me nije pregledao (dr.T), dao mi je napraviti sve nalaze (hormone, briseve, HIV...pravno i psho savjetovanje) iako sam sa VV pacijent. Doduše tamošnji nalazi su mi bili (neki) stari i nekoliko godina.
1. postupak je bio stimulirani, dio folikulometrije je bio dr. T, a sve ostalo dr.K.
Na punkciji i transferu su SVI bili ODLIČNI..ALI ODLIČNI. A za uvjete je MM rekao da je ovo naspram VV Hilton.

ja ne bih stimulirani, izrazila sam želju za prirodnim (i sa Klomifenom), i dr. se složio.

Uglavnom, usprkos negativnom rezultatu dojmovi su mi pozitivni

----------


## nina9

Hej curke sa VV,dobro došle!!!Da se pohvalim,odoh u postupak za dva dana! :Klap:

----------


## pirica

da, da *jadro* i ja sam tu  :Grin: 
točnije od idućeg pon. sam tu

----------


## laky

cure sretno

----------


## nataša

> To je Klinička bolnica Sestre milosrdnice (KBSM), mislim da je meni moja gin pisala na uputnicu kontrolni pregled.
> Sretno


nakon mog detaljnog objašnjenja med. sestri, ona i doktorica su u kompi napravile mi uputnicu za "PETROVU U VINOGRADSKOJ"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pa ja nemam riječi! nazvala ja i tako mi reče, sutra moram po uputnicu i mora ju mjenjat! ja ne mogu vjerovat! jel se ne uživljavaju il šta?!

----------


## ksena28

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ajme kakva ginekologica  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

> ajme kakva ginekologica


ma šta da ti pričam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KATASTROFA!

----------


## narnija

hej drage moje...vidim da vas ima novih u vinogradskoj...baš mi je drago..ja sam tamo već godinu dana i oduševljena sam sa svime....idem u četvrtak  na punkciju ...primila sam 19 ampula menopura i večeras štopericu 
...pusa svima i nadam se da se vidimo u čekaoni ovih dana ako tko ide.....

----------


## Tibi

*narnija* sretno, držim fige da bude bingo  :Heart: 
*nataša* ne mogu vjerovati, njih dvije kao da su pale s marsa  :Laughing: 
je li ima još koja čekalica bete ovdje? Ja ću do 27.09 ispaliti  :Razz:

----------


## nataša

ja sam sutra u pol 11 gore. ajd mi recite koliko stari markeri za HIV i ostalo se ptriznaju u Vinogardskoj? a krvna grupa?

----------


## mia74

*Nataša*,pa jako brzo si dobila termin!!
I ja sam sutra gore oko 11 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nana1976

> Hej curke sa VV,dobro došle!!!Da se pohvalim,odoh u postupak za dva dana!


Hvala na dobrodošlici i SRETNO :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

Zaboravih reći da san ja dobila da dođem 28.09. Tako da sam oko 9 tamo, ako je koja od vas gore da se upoznamo.
I sama sam se iznenadila kada mi je nataša rekla termin ja sam mislila da ja ko zna kad; kad ono utorak. Svaka čast.

----------


## kinki

Ja moram priznat da nisam presretna s toliko pribjeglica sa VV.  Ono, neman ništa protiv cura i znam da nisu krive za ništa, al drage moje najebale smo sad.  Nastat će gužva, bit će redova i čekanja, plus neće bit dovoljno lijekova za svih.  Užas!!!
Sve zbog onog idiota Debilinovića.

----------


## mia74

*Kinki*,to sam i ja pomislila..nagrabusile smo sada..
Cure sa VV,naravno da niste krive i nitko nema ništa protiv vas,al sad će tek biti sve usporeno...i to u bilo kojoj bolnici..
Al šta je tu je...

----------


## kinki

Ja uvik prvo bubnem pa razmislim.  Neću brisat gornji post al brišem taj strah i negativne misli iz svoje glave, jednostavno ovaj put krećem puna pozitive i ništa mi neće stati na put.  Drage suborke sa VV, suosijećam s vama,  ovde ste dorodošle i znam da će vam naš dragi dr Tomić ispuniti ono što dr L nije!!!! A lijekova će valjda biti, umisto na VV slat će više na Vinogradsku i bog.  Jedino šta će morat proširit onaj odjel, triba nam više stolica i VIŠE KREVETAAAAAAAAA!!!!!   Ako će dovodit nove sestre nek budu klonovi sadašnjih sesara :Smile: ))

----------


## nana1976

Žao je i meni samoj na ovoj cjeloj zbrki i sama bi voljela da sam na VV i ako sam tamo nova, ali godine više ne pitaju. Nemoj te se na nas ljutiti i mi same tražimo alternativu da bi što prije upoznale svoje anđele kao što i vama naravno želim.

----------


## capka

> Žao je i meni samoj na ovoj cjeloj zbrki i sama bi voljela da sam na VV. Nemoj te se na nas ljutiti i mi same tražimo alternativu da bi što prije upoznale svoje anđele kao što i vama naravno želim.


potpisuje još jedna što silom prilika seli s VV-a

----------


## mia74

Drage cure..ma nitko se ne ljuti na vas...i uopće krivo upotrebljena riječ u ovoj situaciji..
Sve ste dobro došle i još brže otišle... :Smile:

----------


## nina9

Ma komadi ,ne bu bilo gužve! Nemremo ionak svi u isti ćas! Curke, ajmo svi po naše bebice!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nataša

> Zaboravih reći da san ja dobila da dođem 28.09. Tako da sam oko 9 tamo, ako je koja od vas gore da se upoznamo.
> I sama sam se iznenadila kada mi je nataša rekla termin ja sam mislila da ja ko zna kad; kad ono utorak. Svaka čast.


je, dosta brzo! sad ću vidit šta nas čeka!

znam šta si mislila,* kinki,* i ja bih to mislila na tvom mjestu! ništa zlonamjerno, znam, ali da će bit veća gužva, hoće! ja sam pomislila idem se brzo naručit jer sad kad svi nagrnu neću dobit termin godinu dana jer kad se sjetim da sam na vv bila danima, mesecima, godinama, od 2003.  i sve te dane su bile druge cure, toliko novih lica...gdje će one sada sve?! užas!

dakle, mia74, vidimo se sutra :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

Bok...

došlo vrijeme i da se ja odlučim pisati a ne samo čitati  :Wink: ))  Spremam se za Vinogradsku j. već sam krenula sitnim koracima negdje u 5 mj. ali se sve zakompliciralo   dr. Kuna ordinirao HSG  ali prije toga brisevi   koji naravno nisu bili  uredni , zatim atibiotici prva kura , pa opet kontrlni brisevi koji također nisi bili uredni ... pa opet antibiotici i to Sumamed i poslije njega još jedan... sad sam zaboravila...  od toga je prošlo već više od mjesec i pol pa se spremam na kontrole briseve za koje se nadam da će biti uredni da se napokon javim dr.Kuni za taj nesretni HSG ...  Upravo čekam vješticu poslije popijenih Dulfasola pa bris na briseve   :Wink: 

Trudim se već 2 godine ali nejde kažu debljina grrrrr   161 cm , 85 kg  .

nadam se da vas niam ubila pričom ...

sretno svima

----------


## mia74

Cure jedno pitanje...
Ako se ide u prirodnjak-koji dan ciklusa se dolazi na prvi uzv?
Možda je glupo pitanje,ali nemam iskustva,pa pitam...

----------


## Marnie

*linaxx*, dobrodošla na naš topic kao i svim curama s VV-a.
Eh, moram reagirati na kinkin strah o gužvama u Vg. Drage moje cure vaš strah i/ili ljutnju treba usmjeriti na pravo mjesto - našem ministru. Predlažem da mu svaka napiše mail i zatrpa njegov inbox sa izjavama vašeg nezadovoljstva. Zar ćete dozvoliti da nam političari određuju da li ćemo ostvariti roditeljstvo ili ne?!?
*mia74*, obično folikulometrija za prirodnjak počne 8 dc. Ali svakako se naruči telefonski kod sestara čim dobiješ mengu.

----------


## kinki

Žene jel mogu vadit hormone 2. dan ciklusa ili mora bit od 3. do 5.?????   Brisevi i papa su uredni, a za kariogram ću morat čekat misec ipo dana red loooooooool.   Znači idem u postupak bez kariograma jbga... Oćemo organizirat neku kavu za nedilju, ili utorak-srijedu??? Ja u četvrtak ujutro putujem za Split....

----------


## Reni76

Cure, na koji broj se zove za naručivanje i kojeg doktora mi preporučujete?

----------


## Tibi

> Žene jel mogu vadit hormone 2. dan ciklusa ili mora bit od 3. do 5.?????   Brisevi i papa su uredni, a za kariogram ću morat čekat misec ipo dana red loooooooool.   Znači idem u postupak bez kariograma jbga... Oćemo organizirat neku kavu za nedilju, ili utorak-srijedu??? Ja u četvrtak ujutro putujem za Split....


*kinki* mora biti 3-5 dan 
*reni76* broj za naručivanje je 3787689, doktora ne biraš nego kome te sestre dodijele ovisno o opterećenosti doktora, ali bez brige oba su genijalna i znaju se poklapati, ako jednog nema drugi pregledava i obrnuto

----------


## rikikiki

Meni je Tomić u uputi napisao da izvadim hormone 2.-5. dc!

----------


## mare41

Znam da i Mb traži 2. dan, znači da može.

----------


## Marnie

sasvim je ok i 2 dc, ja sam tako vadila u Mariboru.

----------


## Marnie

mare, u isto vrijeme smo pisale hehe

----------


## capka

Cure da li ste danas zvale i naručile se za razgovor? Ja nisam uspjela,sestra mi je rekla da zovem na kraju mjeseca jer još nemaju raspored dežurstava doktora???????

----------


## Marnie

To je baš čudno, jer kako su se naručila ove cure koje su zvale početkom tjedna...?

----------


## Tibi

oprostite onda na dezinformaciji, meni pak rekli isključivo 3-5 dan, najbolje 4 dan  :Love:

----------


## narnija

evo samo obavijest, bila sam na pukciji i dobila 6 js ...sada me sve rastura ..sutra zovem biologa da vidimo kako napreduje tulum u labu....pusa svima posebno curkama koje su došle sa VV jer mislim da će se oduševiti sa svime ovdje....meni je danas bilo kao u hotelu ..svi te maze paze..sve novo .čisto i uredno...dobiješ koktlečić za ošamučivanje ( koliko znam toga nema na  vv) ...tako da za sve ima mjesta i samo hrabro dalje...pusa svima .....

----------


## mia74

*Capka* i ostale,u vezi naručivanja..
Izgleda da su ful popunjeni do kraja mjeseca,pa ne žele naručivati dok ne dođe raspored dežurstava za 10.mj.
One cure koje su zvale možda i samo dan ranije su uspijele dobiti termin još u ovom mjesecu,al koliko sam danas bila tamo,telefon im stalno zvoni..
Prema tome,strpljivo..dobit ćete termin i jako brzo u postupak!!!
Sretno svima,a i meni..ja idem u svoj prvi prirodnjak :Cool: ..da vidim kakva je situacija bez ičega!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro došle, nove cure!
Ja danas riješila histeroskopiju (polip) za 10 dana ću dobit phd i ako je sve ok, idući ciklus sam u postupku.  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Ja kad sam zvala za naručiti se odmah nakon godišnjih rekla mi je isto da nemaju još nikakav raspored ali me ipak bez problema upisala.
Mislim da je riječ o popunjenosti ipak, da to nema veze s dežurstvima.

----------


## capka

Hvala cure na odgovorima i za dobrodošlicu! Pričekat ću koji dan pa ponovo nazvati.

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da ovaj forum već ima dobri duh VV-a, dosta nas ima ovdje, pa vjerujem da uspjeh neće izostati.

----------


## nataša

> Moram priznati da ovaj forum već ima dobri duh VV-a, dosta nas ima ovdje, pa vjerujem da uspjeh neće izostati.


 :Love:

----------


## nana1976

> Moram priznati da ovaj forum već ima dobri duh VV-a, dosta nas ima ovdje, pa vjerujem da uspjeh neće izostati.


 :Smile: ))))))))))))))

----------


## snow.ml

evo i mene, nadam se da me primate u svoje drušvo...još jedna izbjeglica sa VV... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nataša jesi ti bila gore, što ti je dr. rekao, dali moraš kopirati dokumente sa VV...ja sam naručena za ponedjeljak...pa da znam što me očekuje... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## mia74

Dobro jutro svima!!
*Nataša*,jesi bila gore u četvrtak?
Ja sam došla par minuta prije 11,ne znam jesi li već završila ili si i ti čekala,bilo je cca 6 žena prije mene..
Šta si dogovorila?

----------


## mia74

*Snow.ml*,dobro došla!! :Bye:

----------


## Tibi

*snow.ml* ne trebaš kopirati nalaze sa VV, doktor će si sve napisati u povijest bolesti što ga zanima. Možda ćeš morati napraviti dodatne pretrage, ali to će ti sve doktor objasniti. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## MAJONI974

Nakon 21 menopura, ni ovaj put nisam dogurala do transfera, imala sam jednu stanicu, a i ta jedna nije se oplodila  :Crying or Very sad: . Pozdrav Narniji i curama s kojima sam prekjučer bila na punkciji.

----------


## andream

Evo ja sam bila u petak, bilo je gore dva para i najbitnije - mi idemo u postupak za cca tjedan dana!
Dobit ću početkom tjedna menopure i decapt.

----------


## Tibi

o draga *majoni* baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*andream* pa ti si za čas pikalica. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mia74

*MAJONI974*,baš mi je žao :Love: 
Ako te išta tješi,a u ovim trenucima teško..,i ja sam imala istu reakciju na menopure,imala sam samo 1 js i ta je bila nezrela i bila sam poluluda jer nisam mogla vjerovati da sam tako loše reagirala..
Sad kad sam bila na dogovoru,odbila sam menopure...
I nije mi jasno..svi imaju iste protokole,gdje je individualni pristup??

----------


## andream

pa nemaju baš iste protokole, ja sam se iznenadila jer za supresiju sam očekivala suprefact a dobila sam decapeptyl.
menopure sam očekivala da ću dobiti jer sam ih imala i u stimuliranom prije i dobro sam na njih reagirala.

----------


## mia74

Decapeptyl je novina u Vinogradskoj,a shema za menopure je uglavnom kod svih ista.I uglavnom svima daju menopure-za ful stimulaciju..

----------


## sretna35

Cure sve: izbjeglice s VV-a i ostale sretno

poseban pozdrav staroj suborki s VV-a andream i sretno do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## narnija

Majoni974 jako mi je žao ..ne gubi nadu....baš sam se pitala što je sa tvojoj js......a samo ne odustaj .nikada...
ja sam sad zvala gore i rekla mi je biologica da su danas četverostanični svi troje i da u utorak dođem na transfer kada bi trebale biti u stadiju blastica.....ali eto teško mi je ovo i pisati kada znam da Majoni nije uspijelo ovaj puta ....pusa i nema posustajanja

----------


## ema

> Decapeptyl je novina u Vinogradskoj,a shema za menopure je uglavnom kod svih ista.I uglavnom svima daju menopure-za ful stimulaciju..


mia74 istina...svi dobovaju isti protokol... Decapeptyl ne novina gore i svi ga dobivaju koji krecu....i mogu nabrojati najmanje 10 cura koje su u postupku i imaju istu terapiju.....

pozdrav novim curama....i sretno svima....

----------


## Tibi

Meni nije dao decapeptyl nego suprefact pa sad ne znam? Ali mislim da su kod mene išli sa istim protokolom koji sam imala na VV, a koji je bio dobitan, a nadam se da će i ovaj put biti dobitan. U ponedjeljak je dan D  :Grin: 
*ema* draga baš sam danas mislila na tebe. Kako si? Imaš kakav plan/dogovor za dalje?

----------


## MAJONI974

> Majoni974 jako mi je žao ..ne gubi nadu....baš sam se pitala što je sa tvojoj js......a samo ne odustaj .nikada...
> ja sam sad zvala gore i rekla mi je biologica da su danas četverostanični svi troje i da u utorak dođem na transfer kada bi trebale biti u stadiju blastica.....ali eto teško mi je ovo i pisati kada znam da Majoni nije uspijelo ovaj puta ....pusa i nema posustajanja


Hvala ti puno, a drago mi je da tebi tako dobro ide i sretno u daljnjem postupku. Nakon dva dana konačno sam prestala plakati,  bila sam užasno razočarana. na momente mi je i smiješno kako sam se tamo već u sobi rasplakala, ali nisam si mogla pomoći. Vi sve 4 i 6 stanica, a ja jednu. Nije da to gledam kao neko natjecanje, niti sam mislila da ovaj put moram uspjeti, ali bar da doguram do transfera... Rekao mi je biolog da je stanica bila baš loše kvalitete, i da se trebalo puno više stanica napraviti ( k'o da ja to ne znam). Ne znam, ispada da proizvodim samo ćorke ili pak ne proizvedem ništa... Mislim na tebe i ostale cure i držim fige za sutra, pozdravi mi ih. 
Mia i Tibi , hvala na podršci.

----------


## MAJONI974

> *MAJONI974*,baš mi je žao
> Ako te išta tješi,a u ovim trenucima teško..,i ja sam imala istu reakciju na menopure,imala sam samo 1 js i ta je bila nezrela i bila sam poluluda jer nisam mogla vjerovati da sam tako loše reagirala..
> Sad kad sam bila na dogovoru,odbila sam menopure...
> I nije mi jasno..svi imaju iste protokole,gdje je individualni pristup??


Tješi me, naravno, jer nisam sama sa takvom reakcijom. Otići ću do doktora Tomića i pitati ću ga da li da napravim novu pretragu hormona i što sad dalje. Ne krivim nikoga jer nisu mogli znati kako ću reagirati na menopure, tj. da će reakcija izostati. Negdje sam čitala da se to događa kod žena sa malom zalihom stanica, što mi je zastrašujuće. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## nina9

Bok komadi! Ja jučer bila na punkciji............9js!!!!!!!!!! 3 za sad nastupaju! Odoh u ponedjeljak na transfer!!!!! Pozdravljam curku kaj je bila samnom! Dijana drži se! :Wink:

----------


## Gabi25

Znate šta me zanima- kako sada odlučuju da li idu na blastice ili ne? Vidim da nina9 ti imaš transfer 3.dan, negdje sam pročitala da neka od cura ide na blastice pa ima transfer 5. dan... Ako imate kakvu informaciju- voljela bi znati razloge obzirom da svima oplođuju 3 stanice.

I svima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAJONI974

Bravo Nina, sretno!

----------


## ema

> Meni nije dao decapeptyl nego suprefact pa sad ne znam? Ali mislim da su kod mene išli sa istim protokolom koji sam imala na VV, a koji je bio dobitan, a nadam se da će i ovaj put biti dobitan. U ponedjeljak je dan D 
> *ema* draga baš sam danas mislila na tebe. Kako si? Imaš kakav plan/dogovor za dalje?


ej draga....plam za dalje ???????
ovaj ciklus idemo prirodno...za dalje cemo vidjeti.....
tebi drzim fige...i vjerujem da ce u pon.beta biti velika....

----------


## ema

> Bok komadi! Ja jučer bila na punkciji............9js!!!!!!!!!! 3 za sad nastupaju! Odoh u ponedjeljak na transfer!!!!! Pozdravljam curku kaj je bila samnom! Dijana drži se!


tako je Dijanica...drz se...znam da nas citas i nema predaje....pusa velika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, negdje sam pročitala kad se sva 3 zametka odlično razvijaju do 3.dana, da ih se pusti do 5. da se vidi hoće li koji otpasti, između ostalog i da se ne transferiraju 3, nego 2. Ali u tom slučaju biolog ne bi trebao reći na dan punkcije, odnosno sutradan kad će biti transfer, nego nakon 2 dana kad se vidi kako se razvijaju.

----------


## narnija

da Aurora tako je i meni rekao biolog.
..jučer sam zvala i rekao je da su oplođene i da danas nazovem i reći će mi kada  je transfer...treći ili peti dan ..danas sam saznala da se dobro dijele i da su četverostanični i odlučili su za transfer 5 dan ...i mene zanima zašto ali ja mislim da je još bolje tako ..bar mislim....

----------


## AuroraBlu

U svakom slučaju je bolje 5.dan jer to imitira prirodni postupak. Kad nije ivf u pitanju, predembrij u stadiju blastociste iz jajovoda dolazi do maternice i počinje implantacija. A u tih 5 dana se i endometrij razvije, podeblja, da spreman dočeka blastocistu na ugnježđivanje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hoću reći, s transferom 5.dan se prati prirodni stadij i endometrija i predembrija, optimalan za implantaciju.

----------


## lastavica1979

AuroraBlu jel bi mogla s menom na ispit iz ginekologije vidim ti sve imas u malom prstu

----------


## AuroraBlu

već sam preko godina dana u problematici, informirala sam se  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

Pozdrav cure vidim da je vrlo burno gore ja sam u utorak gore oko 9h. Pošto prelazim sa VV mislila sam da mi trebaju svi dokumenti  odnosno nalazi. A sada vidim da dr. ne traži ništa. Dali sam upravu?

----------


## snow.ml

> Pozdrav cure vidim da je vrlo burno gore ja sam u utorak gore oko 9h. Pošto prelazim sa VV mislila sam da mi trebaju svi dokumenti  odnosno nalazi. A sada vidim da dr. ne traži ništa. Dali sam upravu?


ja sve čekam da se Nataša javi da kaže što joj je točno dr. rekao...ja sam gore u ponedjeljak... a pretpostavljam da je sve skoro iz početka...

----------


## lastavica1979

Svaka cas AuroraBlu

----------


## Tibi

> Pozdrav cure vidim da je vrlo burno gore ja sam u utorak gore oko 9h. Pošto prelazim sa VV mislila sam da mi trebaju svi dokumenti  odnosno nalazi. A sada vidim da dr. ne traži ništa. Dali sam upravu?


Nisi u pravu, trebaš donijeti sve dokumente. Ne znam koliko su ti stari nalazi, papa i bris bi trebali biti noviji, a oni na HIV, hepatitis i slično ne stariji od godinu dana čini mi se. Naši spermiogrami su dosta stari, ali donijela sam doktoru jedno 4-5 komada i svi su pokazivali istu dg. tako da nije tražio da se ponove. Jedino sam trebala raditi hormone, jer me to na VV-u nikad nisu tražili, pa nisam imala. Inače ja sam se sa VV u Vinogradsku prebacila u 6. mj

----------


## snow.ml

> Nisi u pravu, trebaš donijeti sve dokumente. Ne znam koliko su ti stari nalazi, papa i bris bi trebali biti noviji, a oni na HIV, hepatitis i slično ne stariji od godinu dana čini mi se. Naši spermiogrami su dosta stari, ali donijela sam doktoru jedno 4-5 komada i svi su pokazivali istu dg. tako da nije tražio da se ponove. Jedino sam trebala raditi hormone, jer me to na VV-u nikad nisu tražili, pa nisam imala. Inače ja sam se sa VV u Vinogradsku prebacila u 6. mj


po ovome bi ja trebala napraviti komplet pretrage , jer ja nisam radila ništa otkako sam došla na VV a to je nekih tri godine...sve staro...sve mi je bilo u redu osim hormona...oni su pobrkani
sad mi se i ne ide nikuda :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurorablu tako sam nekako i mislila ali opet mi je čudno da nekima kažu odmah na punkciji transfer 3.dan a neke zovu da vide kako se razvijaju embriji
Sjećam se da si ti u prvom postupku imala blastice a ja u svom stimuliranom išla na transfer 3.dan iako su 2 embrija bila 8-stanična i jedan 4-stanični. Dosta dugo me to kopkalo- da li bi uspjeli da smo išli na blastice... 
Oprostite na OT, malo se prisjećam svojih dana u Vinogradskoj  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> po ovome bi ja trebala napraviti komplet pretrage , jer ja nisam radila ništa otkako sam došla na VV a to je nekih tri godine...sve staro...sve mi je bilo u redu osim hormona...oni su pobrkani
> sad mi se i ne ide nikuda


Ali obzirom, koliko vidim po potpisu, da si bila u postupku u 4.2010, možda ćeš samo neke pretrage trebati ponoviti. Hoću reći da te ni doktor na VV ne bi slao u postupak da postoji neki rizik. Bris i papa bi svakako trebali biti ovogodišnji... Najbolje da pričekaš razgovor sa doktorom pa vidiš što će ti reći. U svakom slučaju sretno  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj iz mog iskustva dr T je jako temeljit kaj se nalaza tice pregledava ko u banci jedan po jedan i gleda datume,bar je tak meni bilo nisam mu mogla podvalit papu i briseve starije od 6 mjeseci

----------


## pirica

> ja sve čekam da se Nataša javi da kaže što joj je točno dr. rekao...ja sam gore u ponedjeljak... a pretpostavljam da je sve skoro iz početka...


kad u pon, ja sam u 10

----------


## Šiškica

Pomalo čitam.. i proučavam svoj novi podforum.. 

vrlo vjerojatno za koj dan stiže još jedna izbijeglica s VV-a

----------


## andream

Šiškice, wellcome to club.
Dr T je meni priznao papu staru 10 mjeseci, tako da nema pravila.
Ali mislim da kad se jednom sve napravi odnosno prizna, kasnije više i ne pitaju kako je netko napisao prije.

----------


## laky

koliko novih cura  :Smile:  ja ipak ostajem na VV do 1.1.2001 a ako do tad neproradi onda selim.tad ćete već imati iskustva pa ću žicati savjete

----------


## snow.ml

> kad u pon, ja sam u 10


i meni je rekao da dođem u 10 h...onda se vidimo :Klap:  :Klap: 

vjerovatno ćemo pe prepoznati , sigurno smo se sretali na VV

----------


## pirica

> i meni je rekao da dođem u 10 h...onda se vidimo
> 
> vjerovatno ćemo pe prepoznati , sigurno smo se sretali na VV


da onda se vidimo, mene ne možeš fulat vejrovatno najkraće ošišana ženska osoba koja će bit tamo :Grin:

----------


## snow.ml

> da onda se vidimo, mene ne možeš fulat vejrovatno najkraće ošišana ženska osoba koja će bit tamo


i ja sam neko vrijeme bila najkraće ošišana...sad sam u fazi puštanja...ja ću imati Hypo plavi fascikl u rukama...i vjerovatno sva zbunjena..to se najprije skuži :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## kinki

Pitanje, jel decapeptyl kupujemo ko i suprefact ili ga dobijamo?   Di se moze najpovoljnije kupit i koliko kosta? Jel treba narucivat ili imaju na lageru?  Ja sam dobila mengu tek jucer,  a narucena san na dogovor za utorak,  to ce mi bit 4. dan ciklusa i moguce da jos bude malo krvi.   Sta mislite oce li bit problem?   JEL KO ZA KAVUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??? U zg sam do cetvrtka, a kava bi mi pasala sutra bilo kad, ili u utorak izmedju 13 i 17h??????

----------


## ninochka28

Ja sam za kavu sutra oko 17, 17:30, ima li još tko?

----------


## MAJONI974

> Pitanje, jel decapeptyl kupujemo ko i suprefact ili ga dobijamo? Di se moze najpovoljnije kupit i koliko kosta? Jel treba narucivat ili imaju na lageru? Ja sam dobila mengu tek jucer, a narucena san na dogovor za utorak, to ce mi bit 4. dan ciklusa i moguce da jos bude malo krvi. Sta mislite oce li bit problem? JEL KO ZA KAVUUUUUUUUUUUUUU??? U zg sam do cetvrtka, a kava bi mi pasala sutra bilo kad, ili u utorak izmedju 13 i 17h??????



Ja sam dobila decapeptyle, a vjerujem da je to pravilo. Što se tiče pregleda i toga da ćeš još krvariti, nema problema, ja sam došla 8. dan i krvarenje mi je još trajalo, valjda pod utjecajem Decapeptyla, jer inače traje puno kraće. Ako si naručena tek za dogovor, možda te ne bude ni pregledavao.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, može li srijeda oko 17h?

----------


## nina9

Hvala cure! Jučer i danas sam zvala, dijele se normalno. Meni su rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak. Koji je postotak da se prime sva tri? Za sad su ok!!

----------


## nina9

Dođe tko na transfer u ponedjeljak? :Grin:

----------


## andream

Cure, jel dobijete i igle za decapt. i menopure ili ih morate kupiti?

----------


## MAJONI974

Decapeptyl ti je gotovi proizvod, u šprici i sa iglicom. A za menopure, ako ćeš si ih sama davati, trebaš sama kupiti šprice, igle za miješanje i tanje igle koje ćeš koristiti za davanje injekcija.

----------


## nina9

Andream, ništa ne kupuješ! Dođeš na hitnu i sve ti smućkaju!

----------


## andream

Glupo pitanje - na hitnu se može ići i radnim danom i vikendom? Jel se treba najaviti prije toga ili se samo dođe?

----------


## andream

Mislim na njihovu hitnu ginekološku u prizemlju...

----------


## nana1976

Kinki i ja sam u utorak oko 9 gore pa se nada da se čujemo ja ti imam naranđasti facikl. A što se tiće nalaza pisala sam Nataši ali mi ne odgovara na pp tako da smo mm i ja odlučili prvo pokupiti papire s VV pa onda doći gore. I još samo da li mi možete objasniti gdje se moram javiti. Skužila sam gdje je zgrada, ali dalje neznam

----------


## andream

Uđeš na glavni ulaz, prođeš kapelicu i lagano lijevo, prođeš i kiosk Tiska koji ti je s desne strane pa još malo gore, zgrada je na lijevoj strani, piše ti odjel na zgradi (humana reprodukcija). Odjel je na 5. katu.

----------


## nana1976

_andream_ hvala valjda ću se snaći, ako ne nekoga budem pitala.

----------


## MAJONI974

Hitna ti radi i vikendom i radnim danom i odlično funkcionira. Ja sam išla primati menopur, jer me bilo strah tog mućkanja ( iako ubuduće bih bez problema sama sebi davala injekcije) i svaki put bi me odmah primili, samo pozvoniš u prizemlju i odmah se netko javi, maksimalno 5 minuta pričekaš u čekaoni.

----------


## nataša

joj, evo me..komp mi ne valja pa ne mogu ništa! sad sam malo uhvatila DA NEŠTO hoće pa da vam se javim:

došla sam kod dr, pitao me je odakle dolazim i zašto. šta sam radila dosad, koji postupak. rekla sam da sam sa vv, da imam jednu trudnoću ostvarenu tamo, da sam trebala bit u postupku 30.09. al je sve propalo. rekoh mu, također, da imam nove briseve i papu, pito je od kojeg datuma, rekoh od 26.08. sve je to zapisao. rekla sam da mi je mužu dijagnoza normospermia.

sve je to zapisao, pogledao na kalendar, pitao kad trebam dobti, ja rekla i on reko da nazovem u prvoj polovici 10. mjeseca da vidim oće li biti lijekova da uđem u sptupak. rekao je da ih ima već puno za 10. mjesec pa ne zna oće li dobit dovoljno lijekova. dao mi protokol. ja ću zvat tamo negdje sredinom idućeg tjedna 6.ili 7.10. pa ću vidjet šta će mi sestre reći! 
 dakle ni jedan nalaz nije tražio na uvid, imala sam samo povijest bolesti zadnji sa vv na  kojem je bukvalno jedna rečenica di piše: " javiti se 21. dan ciklusa u 9. mjesecu!"

rekla sam da sam hormone radila davno.
 eto, ne znam šta da vam kažem, oće li tražit te papire ako uletim u postupak, ne znam, sve ć
u vidjeti. jel ubrzalo to što sam naručena u postupak na vv za 30.09. ili to da imam trudnoću sa vv?!

  e sad da ja nešto pitam, a sad ne znam koga, neko je rekao da je dobio protokol isto kao na VV, valda zato jer je na isti dobro reagirala. 
 ja bi ovdje u vinogradskoj imala potpuno drugi  protokok, menopure i dekapetpil( ne da mi se gledat kak se piše?. na VV sam išla sa suprefaktom i gonalima... jesam to trebala reći?!

----------


## andream

ja sam napisala da sam dobila isti (odnosno slični) protokol kao na VV (menopuri), ali doktor za protokol s VV-a ionako nije znao niti me pitao za to.
cure su pisale (možda kao kritiku ili sam ja tako shvatila) da svima daje taj protokol, dakle decapeptyl i menopure.
možda da se netko javi tko je išao s gonalima u postupak?
decapeptyl se daje tek odnedavno kao supresija umjesto suprefacta (što je možda i bolje jer suprefact nije baš jeftin a decapt. dobiješ od njih), a navodno je i precizniji.
I jako dobra je vijest što ćeš možda već za koji dan u postupak.

----------


## andream

Inače doktor će ti odmah unaprijed, prije menstruacije, odrediti koliko ćeš menopura primiti do osmog dana kada dolaziš prvi put kod njega (meni je stavio od 2dc po tri komada menopura kroz tri dana, kasnije isto tri dana do osmog dana po dva menopura), što se na VV-u određivala postepeno na folikulometrijama, počevši od trećeg dana ciklusa.

----------


## nataša

> Inače doktor će ti odmah unaprijed, prije menstruacije, odrediti koliko ćeš menopura primiti do osmog dana kada dolaziš prvi put kod njega (meni je stavio od 2dc po tri komada menopura kroz tri dana, kasnije isto tri dana do osmog dana po dva menopura), što se na VV-u određivala postepeno na folikulometrijama, počevši od trećeg dana ciklusa.


da, skontala sam da je tako, da dođem prvi dan po inekcije i zatim slijedeći puit tek 8. dan, što i nije tako loše, s obzirom da putujem 4 sata do Zg! 
 moj protokol je identičan tvom, u dan! valda tako kreće sa svima, a onda 8. dan kad te pogleda konta kako dalje!

 andream, jedva čekam da krene i uspiješ!!!!  a ja ću ubrzo za tobom :Very Happy: 

 i svim curama :Love:  zbog lijepe dobrodošlice !

----------


## capka

Mene zanima da li doktori u Vinogradskoj prakticiraju polustimulirane postupke? Ja sam na VV najbolje reagirala u polustimuliranom klomifen+menopuri, pa priželjkujem opet jedan takav postupak.

----------


## nataša

mislim da bi im trebali sugerirat  na šta smo nabolje reagirale,, ali opet , misliće da se pravimo pametne pa bi im mogle  ić na živce..ne znam... :Rolling Eyes: 

kao šta sad ove mudruju sa vv...

----------


## nana1976

I ja sam bila na menopurima od 3 dc. Primala sam sve vrijeme 3 komada, a superfact sam krenula od 23 dc da štoperice.

----------


## nataša

ja sam suprefakt na vv primala od 1. dc, mislim da nema potrebe od 21. tako 2 puta nisam mogla krenit u posptupak jer sam 21. dan imala cistu koja je uvijek otišla sa mengom! da nisam kretala od 21. dana ne bih ni znala da ju imam

----------


## nana1976

Nataša mislila sam na ljekove, ali sam poslije peoćitala da se dobiva od dr. ako se bolje reagira na decapeptyl još bolje ostade mi 500 stoji u đepu.

----------


## nana1976

Ja sam bila na pregledu 23 dc i sve ok tada mi je rekao da od tada krenem sa superfactom, a znam cure koje su isto krenula sa 1 dc

----------


## nataša

> Nataša mislila sam na ljekove, ali sam poslije peoćitala da se dobiva od dr. ako se bolje reagira na decapeptyl još bolje ostade mi 500 stoji u đepu.



 ja imala plan naručit u Mađi, tamo košta  220 kn!

----------


## andream

Nataša, uvjerena sam da ideš tako brzo jer je doktor vidio da si trebala ući u postupak (nema to veze s trudnoćom prije) - i ja sam bila trudna pa sam redom sve morala vaditi, pogotovo hormone.
Napisao je on u povijest bolesti partus (porod) 2009. (ž), čak i stavio mjere bebe i to je bilo sve.
Ajde dobra je vijest što cure s VVa neće onda čekati dugo na postupak ovdje, pogotovo ako imaju sve papire. Baš mi je drago zbog toga (eh opet nostalgija za VV-om, što ću, bar u mislima...).

----------


## nana1976

Sve ću čuti u utorak pa onda dalje kako bi.

----------


## andream

A inače supresija se nekima daje od tog 21 dc, drugima s prvim danom ciklusa menstruacije, tako da opet ne treba uspoređivati... 
Ja oba puta imam supresiju od prvog dana ciklusa.

----------


## pirica

uh ja sam na menopur grozno reagirala :Unsure:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Capka*, prakticiraju se i ovdje polustimulirani klomifen + par menopura, ili samo klomifen, kao i čisti prirodnjaci.

----------


## capka

Meni je polustimulirani baš zato bio super jer nije bilo supresije

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali ti je sa supresijom sigurno da ti folikuli neće popucati prije punkcije.

----------


## Tibi

Samo jedna ispravka, ne daju svima decapeptyl u Vinogradskoj. Ja sam sada išla sa suprefactom + menopurom, i takav sam protokol imala i na VV-u...

----------


## andream

Tibi,a jel te pitao doc kakav si protokol imala na VV-u?

----------


## Tibi

da, raspravili smo i o protokolu i broju menopura koje sam primila... A pročitao je i u povijest bolesti gdje je sve točno napisano...

----------


## capka

Imaš pravo AuroraBlu, vidjet ću šta i kako na dogovoru s doktorom,neću ništa pametovati,nek on odluči

----------


## andream

Ja sam mu u lipnju isto davala povijest bolesti gdje je pisao protokol, ali to ga nije zanimalo (tada sam primila i više menopura nego što je sada napisano).

----------


## ema

Tibi draga....CESTITAM.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tibi,* juhuuuu!!! Za veličanstvenu *betu 1008*!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## narnija

Bravo Tibi.........

----------


## nicole24

Pozz svima, zanima me da li ima određeno vrijeme kada se sestre javljaju na telefon za naručivanje, jer bezuspješno zovem ? Hvala !

----------


## Tibi

hvala drage moje  :Kiss: 
i ja sam u šoku od četverocifrene bete. Još jutros MM-u govorim neka samo bude trocifrena, kad ono  :Shock: 
Samo neka sada sve bude u redu do kraja.

Da čujem koja je slijedeća? *Narnija* kad si rekla da ideš na transfer? Puno za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: , i ostale cure koje su u postupcima i koje se tek spremaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ema*  :Kiss:

----------


## narnija

idem sutra ..koji dan je tebi bio transfer Tibi ?.....ja mislim da ću poslije transfera samo čitati tvoje simptome..ako si gdje koji napisala....ah tako mi je drago što ti je tako lijepa velika beta ...mislim da ti blizančeki ne ginu ...ma super

----------


## nana1976

Bravo Tibi, svaka čast na tolikoj beti kao što je rekla  :Smile:  blizančeki su sigurno. Neka sada samo nastavi tako.

----------


## Marnie

Tibi čestitam od srca!!!!!!!! Koja luda beta  :Very Happy: !!!!
Ja ću biti gore idući ponedjeljak u jutro na folikulometriji za prirodnjak, pa ćemo vidjeti da li će biti što od postupka. Ako će koja cura biti tada gore vidimo se  :Smile: !

----------


## Tibi

*Narnija* transfer mi je bio 3. dan, a što se simptoma tiče ma niti ih nisam imala, hrana mi malo teže pada na želudac i budim se prije 6, te me tu i tamo zna malo pikati dole, ali ništa pretjerano. Već sam se bila zabrinula zašto nemam simptoma.....
Sretno sutra i da se mrvice čvrsto prime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. A koliko ti vraćaju?

----------


## pirica

*Tibi* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
(nego jesi li ti zvala sestru danas oko 10 da joj kažeš rezultat bete)

----------


## venera21

Tibi bravo...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..........čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## narnija

Hej,

mislim da će mi vratiti dvije jer kada sam danas zvala mislim da je biolog rekao je da je jedna već fregmentirana što znači da mi nju vjerojatno neće vratiti...ali sutra ću znati više sad me brinu da li će i ove dvije izdržati do sutra...ipak je to rizik držati ih pet dana ..sada ih razumijem što ih vračaju već treći ......pusa svima

----------


## Tibi

> *Tibi* čestitam
> (nego jesi li ti zvala sestru danas oko 10 da joj kažeš rezultat bete)


aha  :Cool: 
kaj su me tračale  :Grin: ? Šalim se naravno, sestre su stvarno prekrasne i imam samo riječi hvale za cijelo osoblje u Vinogradskoj.  U glasu od sestre sam osjetila da se baš iskreno obradovala zbog mene. Stvarno su drage  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> aha 
> kaj su me tračale ? Šalim se naravno, sestre su stvarno prekrasne i imam samo riječi hvale za cijelo osoblje u Vinogradskoj.  U glasu od sestre sam osjetila da se baš iskreno obradovala zbog mene. Stvarno su drage


ne nisu, bila sam ja unutra kad si nazvala i odmah si mi ti pala na pamet :Wink:

----------


## matahari

drage moje...čestitam vam svima na prekrasnim betama. puno sreće svima koje ju čekaju! imam pitanjce-moram na folikulometriju, pa me zanima koliko se cca čeka (pitam zbog posla-da tražim izlaz ili slobodan dan???) naručila sam se! hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne treba ti slobodan dan. Ja s najvećom gužvom prošle godine nisam nikad čekala duže od sata, čini mi se.

----------


## lastavica1979

Super Tibi cestitam na prekrasnoj beti

----------


## MAJONI974

> Hej,
> 
> mislim da će mi vratiti dvije jer kada sam danas zvala mislim da je biolog rekao je da je jedna već fregmentirana što znači da mi nju vjerojatno neće vratiti...ali sutra ću znati više sad me brinu da li će i ove dvije izdržati do sutra...ipak je to rizik držati ih pet dana ..sada ih razumijem što ih vračaju već treći ......pusa svima


Držim fige!

----------


## narnija

Hvala Majoni974 .....ti skupi snage za novi pokušaj jer nema odustajanja.....pusa

----------


## MAJONI974

> Hvala Majoni974 .....ti skupi snage za novi pokušaj jer nema odustajanja.....pusa


Ma taman posla, već imam plan aktivnosti, ne brini!

----------


## jadro

Tibi, čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

hvala!




> Ne treba ti slobodan dan. Ja s najvećom gužvom prošle godine nisam nikad čekala duže od sata, čini mi se.

----------


## narnija

Matahari,

ja ti preporučujem da dođeš oko pola osam pa kada doktor počne oko devet bit ćeš prva na redu, ja sam svaki puta tamo barem od pola osam pa do pola deset minimalno , a nekada doktor ima i posla dolje na odjelu pa zna kasniti ...jednom sam čekala tri sata...tako da stvarno nema pravila....

----------


## kinki

> Kinki i ja sam u utorak oko 9 gore pa se nada da se čujemo ja ti imam naranđasti facikl. A što se tiće nalaza pisala sam Nataši ali mi ne odgovara na pp tako da smo mm i ja odlučili prvo pokupiti papire s VV pa onda doći gore. I još samo da li mi možete objasniti gdje se moram javiti. Skužila sam gdje je zgrada, ali dalje neznam



Super, ja imam zeleni fascikl :Klap:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*, može li srijeda oko 17h?



U srijedu oko 5 imam dogovor sa forumasicama sa forum hr-a, ali i ti si dobrodosla naravno :Smile: ))   Sutra cu te nazvat nakon sto izadem iz Vilija, oko 13h pa se dogovorimo.

----------


## kinki

> Ja sam za kavu sutra oko 17, 17:30, ima li još tko?


 ajmeeeee ja tek sad ovo vidim smrccccccc

----------


## ninochka28

> ajmeeeee ja tek sad ovo vidim smrccccccc


ma nije bed, ionako sam se čula sa Aurorom pa je ona rekla da joj više paše srijeda pa ako se uspijemo dogovoriti ja sam slobodna


btw...ima li tko gore u četvrtak, ja sam naručena u 10 i nadam se da krećem u akciju u 10. mj.


Tibi čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linaxx

čestitke cure  na beti..... to je pravo nadahnuće !!!!  :Heart:

----------


## nina9

I ja se pridružujem ćestitkama! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja bila jućer na transferu. Može li mi netko reć dali je normalno da malo boli taj dan, dan poslije??????????? :Sad:

----------


## andream

Evo opet loše vijesti tko čeka lijekove u Vinogradskoj - trenutno nema lijekova (menopuri) i meni su danas rekli da nazovem za mjesec dana (a trebala sam sve dobiti danas ili sutra, kako su mi rekli prošli tjedan).
Prioritet da imaju cure koje su već u postupcima?!
Malo sam razočarana ali eto, što je mjesec dana naspram dosadašnjeg čekanja...

----------


## nataša

ma znam , i ja sam sad zvala...ja stvrano možda poptuno odustanem ovaj mjesec od svega..baš sam ljuta...

----------


## narnija

hej drage moje,

meni su vraćene tri js , jedna morula i dvije lošije koje u više podrška ....tako da eto nisam uspjela doći do blastice niti peti dan....pusa

----------


## Marnie

narnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tu morulicu  :Smile:

----------


## AnaMarija34

TIBI.....čestitam....imat ćeš blizance.....!!!!!!  :Smile:  Ja sam imala prvu betu 1600, kada mi je dr.A, rekao čestitam trudni ste sada ćemo samo vidjeti koliko ih je....!!!! Bili su blizanci!!!!

Pozdrav, uživaj i čuvaj se!!!!

----------


## sretna35

> Tibi bravo................čestitam od srca!!!


 

x

----------


## mia74

*Andream*,kad su ti rekli da imaju prioritet cure koje su u postupku mislili su na one koje su već možda imale uzv,a trebaju dodatno menopure,pa da imaju za njih.Jer sam ja odmah dobila neki broj-na početku,ali sam išla na uzv čak 4 puta i svaki puta su mi dodavali menopure..to je zbog njih..to je jedino logično...hm,nadam se...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> *Andream*,kad su ti rekli da imaju prioritet cure koje su u postupku mislili su na one koje su već možda imale uzv,a trebaju dodatno menopure,pa da imaju za njih.Jer sam ja odmah dobila neki broj-na početku,ali sam išla na uzv čak 4 puta i svaki puta su mi dodavali menopure..to je zbog njih..to je jedino logično...hm,nadam se...


Da. Jer dobiju se lijekovi unaprijed, ali na korištenje do 7.dc, budući da se 8.dc ide na folikulometriju. Tada se dobije za dalje. Zbog toga uvijek moraju imati neku zalihu za ove koji su krenuli i imaju dio lijekova.

Ja sam npr.dobila 16 menopura još u 7.mj.jer sam odmah nakon godišnjih u 9.mj. trebala ići u postupak, ali mi se zakompliciralo s polipom, pa ću ići tek u 10.ili 11.mj.

----------


## matahari

nije baš utješna informacija, ali hvala. znači do 11, pola 12 me nema na poslu. isto vrijedi za petak i ponedjeljak...već vidim šeficinu facu!!!!





> Matahari,
> 
> ja ti preporučujem da dođeš oko pola osam pa kada doktor počne oko devet bit ćeš prva na redu, ja sam svaki puta tamo barem od pola osam pa do pola deset minimalno , a nekada doktor ima i posla dolje na odjelu pa zna kasniti ...jednom sam čekala tri sata...tako da stvarno nema pravila....

----------


## ema

btw...ima li tko gore u četvrtak, ja sam naručena u 10 i nadam se da krećem u akciju u 10. ja sam ti gore u cetvrtak ali jako rano sam gore jer moram juriti na posao   ...

----------


## ema

> btw...ima li tko gore u četvrtak, ja sam naručena u 10 i nadam se da krećem u akciju u 10. ja sam ti gore u cetvrtak ali jako rano sam gore jer moram juriti na posao   ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ispravak...ne gledam sta pisem.... moja poruka bi trebala glasiti....
JA SAM TI Ninochka28 ja sam ti gore u cetvrtak...ali jako rano..zurim na posao...

----------


## Tibi

*ema* za skorašnji postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*narnija* držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Nadam se da budu brzo stigli lijekovi, pa da sve koje planirate i krenete u postupke.
...i hvala vam curke na čestitkama, samo da ovaj put bude sve ok do kraja....

----------


## MAJONI974

Tibi čestitke, Narnija sretno, sad lijepo odmaraj i nek ti brzo prođu dani do bete  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

a ne mogu vjerovati da nema lijekova :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## NINA30

Imam pitanje,budući da nisam iz ZG a na VV je strka nekakva(mislila sam njih zvati ali sad se dvoumim)druga mi je solucija Vinogradska pa me zanima kako je u Vinogradskoj.?Budući da bih se naručila zanima me kakva je procedura za prvi put?!Dali se naručujem s obzirom na dane ciklusa ili ne?Trebam li prirediti neke nalaze?!I kakvo je stanje s liječnicima neki poseban ili su svi ok?Imam hrpu pitanja sorry

----------


## nataša

> Imam pitanje,budući da nisam iz ZG a na VV je strka nekakva(mislila sam njih zvati ali sad se dvoumim)druga mi je solucija Vinogradska pa me zanima kako je u Vinogradskoj.?Budući da bih se naručila zanima me kakva je procedura za prvi put?!Dali se naručujem s obzirom na dane ciklusa ili ne?Trebam li prirediti neke nalaze?!I kakvo je stanje s liječnicima neki poseban ili su svi ok?Imam hrpu pitanja sorry


pročitaj malo višlje, ja sam komentirala kako je jer sam bila prvi put, pa da se ne ponavljam :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jel dr. Tomic daje Cetrotide + Gonal? Jel koja bila na takvom protokolu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cetrotide nitko još nije spominjao ovdje

----------


## kinki

Drage moje, ja sam se jučer vratila u Split.  Aurora,  u srijedu ujutro sam išla u maribor i vratila se tek iza 10 navečer...Žao mi je šta se nismo uspile vidit, ali već krajem mjeseca sam opet u Zg pa se svakako vidimo.  Kod Tomića sam bila u utorak, nije me ni pitao da mu pokažem bilo kakav novi nalaz, samo mi je dao menopure i decapeptyl i reko idemo u postupak u idućem ciklusu.  Dali su mi odma terapiju pošto sam i Splita i pošto mi treba samo 6 menopura(do 8. dana ciklusa)....Eto...Bila sam i kod Radončića, on mi je dao cijelu listu pretraga koju još moram obavit(a ja mislila da mi  je samo kariogram ostao uffffffff)...Od ponediljka startam s tim pretragama, valjda će sve bit obavljeno ovaj mjesec.   Kaže Radončić da ne postoji idiopatska neplodnost.  Ahhhhh.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, sretno s pretragama!!! Vidimo se krajem mjeseca svakako.

----------


## matahari

danas bila na 2. folikulometriji: folikuli 13/14/15, endometrij 6,2 mm-11. dc. u pon opet na folikulometriju, AIH planiran u četvrtak, petak...eto!

----------


## matahari

pitanjce-treba mi uputnica za AIH na moje ime koju podižem kod svoje ginekologice-pretpostavljam. što je s mužem, treba li njemu kakva uputnica?

----------


## kiara79

> pitanjce-treba mi uputnica za AIH na moje ime koju podižem kod svoje ginekologice-pretpostavljam. što je s mužem, treba li njemu kakva uputnica?


da tebi treba uputnica točno tako kako si rekla,a TM isto treba,podiže on kod dr.opće prakse,uputnica za spermiogram..
sretno..

----------


## AuroraBlu

MM nikad do sad nije trebao nikakvu uputnicu. Ne razumijem zašto... dođe tamo, dobije čašicu i to je to. Ili, kao mi, donese od doma napunjenu čašicu.

----------


## m arta

u KBO se mora na sve postupke bilo AIH ili IVF donijeti uputnica za spermiogram na taj dan.

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Vinogradskoj ne. Kiara, vidim da si ti na Sv.Duhu. Očito nema svaka bolnica iste običaje  :Smile:

----------


## narnija

Matahari ,
ne treba ti nikakva uputnica za dragoga samo za tebe ....samo pazi da ti napiše ambulantno ili bolničko nisam sigurna  liječenje jer se "kao" upisuješ u bolnicu iako ideš doma odmah poslije

----------


## matahari

hvala na informacijama. moželi mi samo netko tko je friško bio na AIH-u reći što treba pisati na uputnici, tj. ambulantno ili bolničko liječenje. hvala!

----------


## narnija

Matahari,

evo sada sam pročitala na svojim uputama od doktora prije aih-a napisao je ambulantno liječenje -dnevna bolnica ....

----------


## kiara79

> U Vinogradskoj ne. Kiara, vidim da si ti na Sv.Duhu. Očito nema svaka bolnica iste običaje


sorry..

----------


## matahari

hvala narnija! držim fige za ogromnu betu!

----------


## Mona 20

Jel zna netko da li se na Vinogradskoj daju neke injekcije nakon transfera kao što su to radili na VV-u?

----------


## Tibi

> Jel zna netko da li se na Vinogradskoj daju neke injekcije nakon transfera kao što su to radili na VV-u?


ne znam kakvo je inače pravilo, ali ja nisam ništa dobila nakon transfera....

----------


## Marnie

U pravilu se ne dobiva.

----------


## TrudyC

> ne znam kakvo je inače pravilo, ali ja nisam ništa dobila nakon transfera....


I kao što se vidi iz potpisa - nije ti ni trebalo :Grin: 
Nisam iz VG, ali samo hoču naglasiti da se ne treba opterečivati s tim inekcijama - ima hrpetina trudnoća bez toga. Od Maribora nadalje....
Dapače meni su te inekcije nakon transfera čak jako naškodile, ali to je već off

----------


## Mona 20

> I kao što se vidi iz potpisa - nije ti ni trebalo
> Nisam iz VG, ali samo hoču naglasiti da se ne treba opterečivati s tim inekcijama - ima hrpetina trudnoća bez toga.
> 
>  Od Maribora nadalje.... (cure koje ja osobno znam su dobile u Mariboru te 3 injekcije);
> Dapače meni su te inekcije nakon transfera čak jako naškodile, ali to je već off


 (Kako su ti naškodile? Otišla si u HS?)

----------


## TrudyC

(Da i to jako, Choragon me dotukao)

----------


## sandraks

curke, odmah se ispričavam kaj ulećem s ovim pitanjem, ali kinki me zaintrigirala kad je napisala sa "nema idiopatske neplodnosti" za doktora radončića. budući da mi neće nikak otvorit opciju pp za kinki, pitam ovak, javno, di se može doć do tog doktora? malo sam gledala, samo u poliklinici vili? jer i mi imamo tu famoznu dijagnozu pa bih rado i ja čula kaj bi  mi taj divan doktor savjetovao.hvala

svima puno sreće!

----------


## sandraks

cure bok, odmah se ispričavam kaj ulećem s pitanjem, al kinki me zaintrigirala s "nema idiopatske neplodnosti" za doktora radončića i sad, ne znam zakaj, al neće mi otvorit opciju pp za kinki, pa piatm ovak javno: di se može doći do tog  doktora? malo sam gledala, samo u poliklinici vili? jer i mi imamo tu famoznu dijagnozu, pa bih rado čula kaj bi meni taj divan doktor savjetovao. hvala

puno sreće svima!

----------


## sandraks

cure bok, odmah se ispričavam kaj ulećem s pitanjem, al kinki me zaintrigirala s "nema idiopatske neplodnosti" za doktora radončića i sad, ne znam zakaj, al neće mi otvorit opciju pp za kinki, pa piatm ovak javno: di se može doći do tog doktora? malo sam gledala, samo u poliklinici vili? jer i mi imamo tu famoznu dijagnozu, pa bih rado čula kaj bi meni taj divan doktor savjetovao. hvala

puno sreće svima!

----------


## Tibi

*sandraks* šaljem ti pp

----------


## AuroraBlu

sandraks, i ja sam ti poslala pp  :Smile:

----------


## andy

Pozdrav svima,obzirom na silnu strku na vv,željela bi se prebacit kod vas. Interesira me na koji broj se mogu naručit i dali nekog možete preporučit. hvala,može i na pp.

----------


## andream

andy, sve ti piše ovdje:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=81

----------


## andream

A za preporučiti - ta ti opcija puno ovdje ne pomaže jer su na odjelu dva ginekologa koja se često mijenjaju, tako da se ti samo naruči i sve pet!

----------


## TrudyC

KBSM::Klinika za ženske bolesti i porodništvo::IVF Vinogradska 

Ima i tu par informacija

----------


## andy

andream,hvala.

----------


## mia74

Jutro!!!
Pa zar je ovaj podforum malo zaspao :Shock: ??
Zar nema nikoga u postupcima??
Znam da je Andream danas na uzv-ako se ne varam-javi se šta ima :Smile:

----------


## matahari

evo, ja javljam da je AIH jutros odrađen!!! nadamo se najboljem!

----------


## narnija

a ja javljam da sam dobila mengu 9 dan poslije transfera ...a eto idemo dalje bez osvrtanja ...pusa svima

----------


## matahari

nadala sam se zajedno s tobom...negdje sam izgubila smajliće, pa ti ne mogu poslati niti jednog!!!




> a ja javljam da sam dobila mengu 9 dan poslije transfera ...a eto idemo dalje bez osvrtanja ...pusa svima

----------


## kinki

> curke, odmah se ispričavam kaj ulećem s ovim pitanjem, ali kinki me zaintrigirala kad je napisala sa "nema idiopatske neplodnosti" za doktora radončića. budući da mi neće nikak otvorit opciju pp za kinki, pitam ovak, javno, di se može doć do tog doktora? malo sam gledala, samo u poliklinici vili? jer i mi imamo tu famoznu dijagnozu pa bih rado i ja čula kaj bi  mi taj divan doktor savjetovao.hvala
> 
> svima puno sreće!


Da, poliklinika Vili.  Ali možeš ga kontaktirati i na Zdravlje i život prek interneta,  tamo mu postaviš pitanje i odgovori ti za dan, dva. Obzirom da si iz ZG, odi k njemu na Vili,  odnesi mu nalaze, on će ti dati preporuke za pretrage koje trebaš napraviti,  i te kratke konzultacije će ti naplatit 50kn.  S tim papirom odeš svom ginekologu koji će ti morat napisat uputnice.  Ne znam zašto ne mogu primit pp, poslat ću ja tebi br mob ako te još šta zanima.

----------


## ninochka28

> evo, ja javljam da je AIH jutros odrađen!!! nadamo se najboljem!



jesi bila ti u 7 ujutro gore? ja sam bila po ljekove, hvala bogu :Very Happy: 

sretno i neka bude pozitivno :Klap: 

ja danas dobila lijekove i sada čekamo 14. da se krene :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

> Jutro!!!
> Pa zar je ovaj podforum malo zaspao??
> Zar nema nikoga u postupcima??
> Znam da je Andream danas na uzv-ako se ne varam-javi se šta ima


a evo moji su folikulići sporovozni, ima ih, ima ali svi manji od desetke  :Smile: 
Inače danas sam došla na red odmah, a došla sat vremena prije. Jel tko gore u petak?

----------


## andream

Cure koje ste prošli stimulirani postupak, da li vam je dr dao da vadite krv za razinu estradiola pred kraj folikulometrija?

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure koje ste prošli stimulirani postupak, da li vam je dr dao da vadite krv za razinu estradiola pred kraj folikulometrija?


Ne...

----------


## andream

Pitam jer je danas jedna pacijentica spomenula da je vadila E a nisam stigla pitati zašto i na koji dc...

----------


## ivica_k

> Cure koje ste prošli stimulirani postupak, da li vam je dr dao da vadite krv za razinu estradiola pred kraj folikulometrija?


da, uz veličinu folikula, razina E2 ukazuje kada su js spremne za aspiraciju...e sad, ne sjećam se kako je išla formula, koliki E2 mora biti po folikulu da bi rezultat bio zrela js

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*,  :Sad:  baš mi je žao... Neka ti idući put uspije!!!

*Tikica*  :Bye: 

*Andream*, novost je da doktor u Vinogradskoj traži estradiol. Veselilo bi me kad bi to postala praksa prije punkcije.

*Ninochka*, go, go go for it!!!

Ja sam se predbilježila za 11.mjesec. Ko će sa mnom?

----------


## andream

a gdje se vadi estradiol? ako je na endokrini, bojim se da nalaz nije isti dan gotov...

----------


## laky

> Pitam jer je danas jedna pacijentica spomenula da je vadila E a nisam stigla pitati zašto i na koji dc...


dan stoperice se vadi estradiol tako je bar bilo na VV
a u stimuliranom vrijednost 800-900 je jedna zrela JS dok u prirodnom 250-300

----------


## AuroraBlu

Endokrino.lab u Vinogradskoj nije povezan s MPO odjelom, i nažalost, ne možeš samo tako, bez naručivanja par mjeseci prije, banuti izvaditi estradiol. Osim ako to nije nova mogućnost od jeseni.

----------


## mia74

*Narnija* :Love:  :Love: 

*Matahari*,sretno :Smile: 

*Andream,*ja sam vadila E2 kad sam bila u stimuliranom i to valjda zato što su mi folikuli bili mali.tj.slabo su napredovali,a s obzirom da nisam imala vremena hodati po bolnicama,ja sam to vadila privatno jer mi je trebalo hitno.

*Ninochka*,super,znači dobili su lijekove

*AuroraBlue*,za 11.mjesec :Very Happy: 
Ja idem danas gore,na uzv,prirodnjak-po sluzi sam skužila da mi se sprema ovulacija,a sad kakva je prava situacija,vidjet ćemo uskoro :Cool:

----------


## Tibi

da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom, mene nitko nije slao na vađenje estradiola u ovom stimuliranom postupku, tako da to sigurno nije praksa. Vjerojatno ovisi od slučaja do slučaja...

----------


## ksena28

meni je endo lab u vinogradskoj jeziv s tim naručivanjem mjesecima unaprijed... katastrofa!!!

----------


## tikica_69

> da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom, mene nitko nije slao na vađenje estradiola u ovom stimuliranom postupku, tako da to sigurno nije praksa. Vjerojatno ovisi od slučaja do slučaja...


...ili su, nadam se, to poceli sada unazad tjedan - dva prakticirati...

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj endo lab je nezgodan,ali ako se setre lijepo zamoli da vam to treba i da je dr iz vin ordinirao u Mpo svrhe hoce izaci u susret.Meni su rekli nema problema takvim zenama izlazimo u susret.Ja uvijek pocnem s mojom famoznom recenicom mogu vas nesto lijepo zamolit i smijesak mm vec dobi fraze na to,al kaj pali sve obavim bez narucivanja

----------


## andream

lastavica, a kad je onda nalaz gotov?

----------


## lastavica1979

HM bilo je to davno prije god dana,al mislim za 7 dana da mi je rekla da se podigne nalaz. Ja mislim da sam vadila prolaktin 5 dan ciklusa koliko se sijecam,al ljubaznosti sestara se jako dobro sijecam

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ako se vadi estradiol, on mora biti gotov - ODMAH, odnosno taj isti dan! Inače nema smisla ni vaditi... na osnovu njega doktor procjenjuje kad je punkcija.

----------


## lastavica1979

Pa mislim da je najbolje zamolit sestru,da vam je hitno,mislim da se ne moze nista izgubit,ako ne pitate nitko ne zna sta vi trebate.Ja bi zvala i pitala.

----------


## MAJONI974

Narnija, žao mi je, baš sam mislila na tebe da uskoro trebaš vaditi betu i sad vidim da nije uspjelo  :Love: . Kako si i ti rekla, idemo dalje-bez osvrtanja unatrag...

Aurorablu, ja planiram u 11. mjesecu u prirodnjak, ovaj put sa puno manjim očekivanjima nego u stimuliranom, ali i sa manjim opterećenjem.

----------


## ninochka28

Cure koje ste bile sada u postupku sa decapeptilom molim savjet....rekla mi je sestra kao ako dođe m do 16 sati onda pocinjete sa stimulacijom taj isti dan , ako iza onda drugi dan....e sada jasno mi je bilo sa suprafactom da možeš si ga predvečer ušmrkati ali decapeptil se pika samo ujutro....ajd molim vas vaša iskustva :Cool:

----------


## mia74

Cure jedno pitanje!-tko ima iskustva sa prirodnjacima!
Čisto me zanima,da li je pod OBAVEZNO primiti štopericu u prirodnjaku?

----------


## mia74

*Andream,*pliz,isprazni inbox!!

----------


## Marnie

> Cure jedno pitanje!-tko ima iskustva sa prirodnjacima!
> Čisto me zanima,da li je pod OBAVEZNO primiti štopericu u prirodnjaku?


Ja imam puno iskustva s prirodnjacima i nije obvezno primiti štopericu. Mada ju većinom daju ja sam imala postupke i bez štoperice i aspirirana js je bila zrela i oplodila se.

----------


## mia74

*Marnie*,srce si :Heart: 
Koliko se sjećam,ti si išla u dosta prirodnjaka,pa sam se nadala da ćeš mi ti odgovoriti...
Pitam zato jer sam bila jučer,9.dc. i zapisali su mi jedan vodeći-i par sitnih ne znam mjere.Taj vodeći je bio 13mm.
Došla sam danas,10.dc.i danas je bio 15mm.E sad,naručena sam za nedjelju,pa po nekoj kvazi logici,u nedjelju bi bio cca 19mm.Bojim se da će mi puknut-ne do nedjelje,ali ako dobijem štopericu u nedjelju,bojim se da neće dočekat punkciju do utorka...

----------


## andream

Mia, i ja sam danas deseti dan ciklusa, imam veličine od 9 do 13, 5 komada... I ja sam u nedjelju gore.
Uh, nadam se da će nam objema biti dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## Marnie

mia74, dr. T uvijek daje štopericu tako da ćeš ju vjerojatno primiti, ali ne brini se jer je dr. stručnjak za prirodnjake i mislim da ti neće biti kasno za punkciju u utorak. Budući da nisi stimulirana folikul ti ne bi trebao toliko narasti do nedjelje. Držim fige za uspjeh  :Smile: !

----------


## mia74

A da..prvo nije T. gore nego K.
A drugo,pod stimulacijom mi folikuli nikada nisu tako rasli,dapače,uglavnom stajali kao zacementirani..pa mi sad nije jasno...u jedan dan 2mm :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maca2

Ja nažalost nemam dobra iskustva s prirodnjacima i dr.T - išla 4 puta i svaki put mi prekasno radili punkciju,uvijek je folikul pukao prije...iako sam ja uporno objašnjavala da mi u prirodnom ciklusu folikul puca 12.dan!Uvijek to osjetim jer je pucanje popraćeno oštrom boli u predjelu jajnika i znam da je to uvijek 12.dan.
Meni su uporno 11. dan davali štopericu a 13.dan radili punkciju - naravno uvijek ništa!
Jedan put kad je folikul ostao do 13.dana odmah sam slutila da je prazan jer inače bi pukao ranije, i nažalost bila u pravu...
Inače smatram dr.T velikim stručnjakom ali neke stvari radi ko' po traci i kao da samo sve iste pa tako pristupa i punkciji u prirodnjacima koji su po meni puno kompliciraniji za izvesti jer iziskuju pomnije praćenje rasta folikula i endometrija jer nema utjecaja dodatnih hormona.

Na kraju nakon silnog živciranja odustala od borbe i prirodnjaka i objašnjavanja s dr.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ne želim vas obeshrabriti jer znam da je dosta cura uspjelo baš iz prirodnjaka samo iznosim svoje iskustvo...

----------


## Gabi25

> Cure koje ste bile sada u postupku sa decapeptilom molim savjet....rekla mi je sestra kao ako dođe m do 16 sati onda pocinjete sa stimulacijom taj isti dan , ako iza onda drugi dan....e sada jasno mi je bilo sa suprafactom da možeš si ga predvečer ušmrkati ali decapeptil se pika samo ujutro....ajd molim vas vaša iskustva


draga vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio, ne znam kakva je praksa u Vinogradskoj sa decapeptylom ali ne pika se on samo ujutro, možeš se pikati u bilo koje vrijeme ali ako kreneš npr. ujutro onda to mora biti svaki dan ujutro, tj. on se pika svaki dan u isto vrijeme i manja je tolerancija nego kod npr. menopura.

----------


## mare41

mia, u prirodnim ciklusima rast folikula od 2 mm je normalan.

----------


## ninochka28

> draga vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio, ne znam kakva je praksa u Vinogradskoj sa decapeptylom ali ne pika se on samo ujutro, možeš se pikati u bilo koje vrijeme ali ako kreneš npr. ujutro onda to mora biti svaki dan ujutro, tj. on se pika svaki dan u isto vrijeme i manja je tolerancija nego kod npr. menopura.


heheh barem me ti doživljavaš :Cool:  kakva je situacija kod tebe, imaš kakve dobre vijesti o terminu?

vidiš opet me buni taj decapeptil jer ona mi je rekla da se bodem između 7 i 9 ujutro a nakon toga je rekla ako dobijete do 16 sati krečete taj dan, što bi značilo da se moram onda recimo u 16 sati piknuti i ujutro drugi dan ujutro između 7 i 9 opet pa mi je to nekako premala razlika?

čudi me da nitko ne želi podijeliti svoja iskustva :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Kad malo razmislim vjerojatno pikanje decapeptylom ima veze sa vremenom kad su folikulometrije- znam da su se neke Mariborčanke pikale popodne (danas mi je potvrdila jedna koja je trenutno u postupku u Mb  :Smile: ) a tamo su popodne folikulometrije a u Vinogradskoj su ujutro- ovo nagađam ali moglo bi imati veze. Nek me ispravi netko tko bolje zna. Valjda će ti se javiti još netko od cura pa da ti pomogne
Moja predviđena punkcija 4.12.- trenutno sam na kontracepciji :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, pa ti si za Božić trudna  :Very Happy: 

Ninochka, nažalost, ne znam ništa o decapeptilima. Ma najbolje ti je da taj dan kad dobiješ nazoveš sestre. To će biti ovih dana, jel tako?

----------


## Dodirko

Ninochka, trebaš se držati stalno istog vremena +/- 30 min kod pikanja Decapeptylima.

Nema veze u koje vrijeme ćeš si ih davati.

U Maribou su ulatrazvuci popodne pa je dobro tome prilagoditi vrijeme davanja (popodne) menopura ili gonala jer doktor taj dan može promijeniti terapiju.

Ukratko... nema veze kada se pikaš sa Dedapeptylima već je važno da se pikaš uvijek u isto vrijeme.

----------


## Marnie

ninochka28 niti ja ti na žalost ne mogu pomoći, jer taj jedan stimulirani u Vinogradskoj koji sam imala bio je sa suprefact sprejom. Po meni je najbolje da nazoveš sestre i s njima provjeriš, jer svaka klinika ima svoj način na koji radi.

----------


## tajna30

Hej,cure!
Prvi put pišem i molim vas za pomoć!
2 godine odlazili na VV,sve nalaze sakupili,sve ok,dogovorili za AIH u 9.mj.,i sad...spajane bolnica,oni postupke ne rade do 1.mj.!I pitanje dal budu onda!?
Razmišljamo o novoj klinici.Ali,kamo?Opet sve ispočetka,čekanje i samo čekanje.

----------


## kinki

> Cure koje ste prošli stimulirani postupak, da li vam je dr dao da vadite krv za razinu estradiola pred kraj folikulometrija?


Meni je dao, išla na brayer vadit,  mislim da mi je to dao jer se pribojavao hiperstimulacije

----------


## kinki

Ja sam završila sa homeopatskom terapijom, tijelo mi više ne odbacuje muževu spermu(ili plod)!!!
Dobila sam nekakvo zdravo vino koje kuham sa nekim travama i to pijuckam cijeli dan.  Navodno pomaže da se plod bolje uhvati....Sutra idem vadit biljege na trombofiliju i ostalo, pa ćemo vidit......

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ja sam završila sa homeopatskom terapijom, tijelo mi više ne odbacuje muževu spermu(ili plod)!!!


To ste nekako provjerili?!??

----------


## andream

Aurora, isprazni pls inbox.

----------


## AuroraBlu

jesam

----------


## AuroraBlu

sorry, evo sad mi je uspjelo  :Embarassed:

----------


## nana1976

Kinki baš mi je drago da si uspjela.

----------


## mia74

> Ja nažalost nemam dobra iskustva s prirodnjacima i dr.T - išla 4 puta i svaki put mi prekasno radili punkciju,uvijek je folikul pukao prije...iako sam ja uporno objašnjavala da mi u prirodnom ciklusu folikul puca 12.dan!Uvijek to osjetim jer je pucanje popraćeno oštrom boli u predjelu jajnika i znam da je to uvijek 12.dan.
> Meni su uporno 11. dan davali štopericu a 13.dan radili punkciju - naravno uvijek ništa!
> Jedan put kad je folikul ostao do 13.dana odmah sam slutila da je prazan jer inače bi pukao ranije, i nažalost bila u pravu...
> Inače smatram dr.T velikim stručnjakom ali neke stvari radi ko' po traci i kao da samo sve iste pa tako pristupa i punkciji u prirodnjacima koji su po meni puno kompliciraniji za izvesti jer iziskuju pomnije praćenje rasta folikula i endometrija jer nema utjecaja dodatnih hormona.
> 
> Na kraju nakon silnog živciranja odustala od borbe i prirodnjaka i objašnjavanja s dr.  
> 
> Ne želim vas obeshrabriti jer znam da je dosta cura uspjelo baš iz prirodnjaka samo iznosim svoje iskustvo...


Maca2,drago mi je da si iznjela svoje iskustvo,dapače, i htjela sam više drugih iskustava,s obzirom da nemam niti jedno sa prirodnjaka..
Ja sam,naravno,danas zaboravila pogledati koliki je taj folikul i da li je doc još koji popisao-hm,ako ih ima!
Samo sam vidjela koliki mi je endo-8,3mm.
Večeras štoperica,a u utorak punkcija,ako folikul izdrži..pod uvjetom da nije prazan i da ako ima išta da nije opet nezrela js!
Ah koliko imam želja... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, nek ti se ovaj put ispune sve želje!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu*,iz tvojih usta u Božje uši :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Mia, super za punkciju, evo vibram i ovako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

Thanx *Andream* :Heart: 
A ja želim da se sutra ugodno iznenadiš sa veličinama!!!!!
Obavezno javi kakvo je stanje!!!

----------


## kinki

> To ste nekako provjerili?!??


 Ma da, bili smo kod homeopate na kontrolu.  Pregled mi nije ni naplatio :Smile: )Uglavnom, kaže da sad možemo i prirodno....Jučer bila ovulacija pa ćemo vidit :Smile: ))     Ipak,  nastavljam sa pretragama koje mi je Radončić preporučio i kontam ić u idućem ciklusu Tomiću na IVF.   Napadam sa svih strana!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ma da, bili smo kod homeopate na kontrolu.  Pregled mi nije ni naplatio)Uglavnom, kaže da sad možemo i prirodno....Jučer bila ovulacija pa ćemo vidit))     Ipak,  nastavljam sa pretragama koje mi je Radončić preporučio i kontam ić u idućem ciklusu Tomiću na IVF.   Napadam sa svih strana!!!!


Dobra strategija!

----------


## Marnie

kinki, možeš li malo detaljnije objasniti kako su homeopati ustanovili da ti je tijelo odbacuje suprugovu spermu i plod (pretpostavljam da su mislili na embrij). Naime, ja imam sličnih problema, jer moja sluznica u rodnici "ubija" muževe mališane i mrtvi su za svega par sati. Ali koliko sam čitala to se lako izbjegne inseminacijom, odn. IVF-om. A odbacivanje ploda u maternici je nešto sasvim drugačije, jer rodnica i maternica sigurno nisu istog "sastava", kao niti spermij i embrij. Baš me zanima taj dio odbacivanja ploda.

----------


## matahari

i mene zanima...kinki, sretno!





> kinki, možeš li malo detaljnije objasniti kako su homeopati ustanovili da ti je tijelo odbacuje suprugovu spermu i plod (pretpostavljam da su mislili na embrij). Naime, ja imam sličnih problema, jer moja sluznica u rodnici "ubija" muževe mališane i mrtvi su za svega par sati. Ali koliko sam čitala to se lako izbjegne inseminacijom, odn. IVF-om. A odbacivanje ploda u maternici je nešto sasvim drugačije, jer rodnica i maternica sigurno nisu istog "sastava", kao niti spermij i embrij. Baš me zanima taj dio odbacivanja ploda.

----------


## Delfiny

Danas otvorila forum i vidim da se raspravlja o decapeptilu. Ja ga isto koristim i prvu injekciju sam primila drugi dan ciklusa iza 7 sati. Sutra ujutro idem na kontrolu pa ću vidjeti da li sam dobro učinila. javim se!

----------


## andream

jedno pitanjce za cure koje su imale više folikulometrija pred sam postupak - da li ste trebale naknadno nositi još uputnica za folikulometrije, s obzirom da jedna pokriva tri folikulometrije?
Ja sam do sada već bila četiri puta a još ću ići, pa da znam. sestre za sada ništa nisu rekle a ja ih neću podsjećati.

----------


## mia74

Andream,meni nitko nije spominjao da trebam nove uputnice,bez obzira na ono 3x..mislim da ti ne treba.

----------


## andream

hvala, mia. ovaj moj ciklus očito je jako dug a nešto se ipak događa, tako da će biti minimalno 5 folikulometrija.

----------


## mia74

Ništa ne brini!
Rasti će oni,samo puno strpljenja :Cool: 
Kad ideš opet?U srijedu?

----------


## andream

Da, u srijedu, nadam se da je i zadnji UZV (15.dc).

----------


## NINA30

> Ja sam završila sa homeopatskom terapijom, tijelo mi više ne odbacuje muževu spermu(ili plod)!!!
> Dobila sam nekakvo zdravo vino koje kuham sa nekim travama i to pijuckam cijeli dan.  Navodno pomaže da se plod bolje uhvati....Sutra idem vadit biljege na trombofiliju i ostalo, pa ćemo vidit......


I mene ovo zanima!Kako su ti to ustanovili?!!alergiju????

----------


## kinki

> I mene ovo zanima!Kako su ti to ustanovili?!!alergiju????


 Drage moje,  radi se o homeopatiji, dakle alternativna medicina,  njihovi načini nisu konvencionalni.  Postoji nekakva aparatura kojom oni pregledavaju cijelo tijelo, sve organe-putem meridijana i akupunkturnih točaka. Ranije sam već bila kod jednog poznatog splitskog homeopate i sve što mi je našao potvrdila je i zapadna medicina.  Sadiković mi je pregledao sve reproduktivne organe i sve je bilo ok.  Nakon toga je uzeo uzorak sperme i ponovno me pregledao dok sam u ruci držala smotuljak sa spermom.  Obično se kazaljka na aparatu diže dopola kad nema problema,  meni se uz spermu nije uopće pomaknula.   Znam da ovo zvuči ko trla baba lan, al Sadiković je na glasu da zaista pomaže svima, njegova obitelj se bavi time već desetljećima...Kod mene placebo efekt ne pali,  ne vjerujem u ništa dok se ne dokaže,  dok ne ostanem trudna ne želim vas uvjeravat u ništa!!!   Pregled je mene i muža zajedno sa čajevima i homeopatski lijekovima izašao 700kn,   drugi pregled nam nije ni naplatio.  Znači to je cijena jednog suprefacta i štoperice pa vi vidite!     Sad sam dobila neko zdravo vino i čaj za bolju plodnost i da se plod bolje uhvati ako dođe do trudnoće.   Čak i ako sve to skupa jest trla baba lan,  ulilo mi je novu nadu i potaklo me da idem u postupak sa pozitivnim stavom.  Nakon svega šta sam prošla, virujte mi da samo to vrijedi više od tih 700kn :Smile: )))

----------


## laky

> Drage moje, radi se o homeopatiji, dakle alternativna medicina, njihovi načini nisu konvencionalni. Postoji nekakva aparatura kojom oni pregledavaju cijelo tijelo, sve organe-putem meridijana i akupunkturnih točaka. Ranije sam već bila kod jednog poznatog splitskog homeopate i sve što mi je našao potvrdila je i zapadna medicina. Sadiković mi je pregledao sve reproduktivne organe i sve je bilo ok. Nakon toga je uzeo uzorak sperme i ponovno me pregledao dok sam u ruci držala smotuljak sa spermom. Obično se kazaljka na aparatu diže dopola kad nema problema, meni se uz spermu nije uopće pomaknula. Znam da ovo zvuči ko trla baba lan, al Sadiković je na glasu da zaista pomaže svima, njegova obitelj se bavi time već desetljećima...Kod mene placebo efekt ne pali, ne vjerujem u ništa dok se ne dokaže, dok ne ostanem trudna ne želim vas uvjeravat u ništa!!! Pregled je mene i muža zajedno sa čajevima i homeopatski lijekovima izašao 700kn, drugi pregled nam nije ni naplatio. Znači to je cijena jednog suprefacta i štoperice pa vi vidite! Sad sam dobila neko zdravo vino i čaj za bolju plodnost i da se plod bolje uhvati ako dođe do trudnoće. Čak i ako sve to skupa jest trla baba lan, ulilo mi je novu nadu i potaklo me da idem u postupak sa pozitivnim stavom. Nakon svega šta sam prošla, virujte mi da samo to vrijedi više od tih 700kn)))


potpisujem extra je travar odnosno generacijama su u istom "poslu"

----------


## Marnie

kinki, draga, držim fige da uspije i bravo za pozitivnu energiju  :Smile: !!

----------


## kinki

> potpisujem extra je travar odnosno generacijama su u istom "poslu"





> kinki, draga, držim fige da uspije i bravo za pozitivnu energiju !!


  :Smile: )))

----------


## mia74

Evo cure mene sa punkcije!
Nema js-sad nisu nezrele već ih nema!
No dobro,ipak je to bio prirodnjak!
Idemo dalje...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mia,  :Sad:  Kad ideš opet u stimulirani? U prirodnom ciklusu obično i bude samo 1 stanica. Dakle, folikul nije puknuo, bila je punkcija, ali jajna stanica nije nađena, jel tako bilo?

----------


## mia74

Da,folikul nije puknuo,bila je punkcija.
E sad ne znam jel to bila cista ili je folikul bio prazan-a bilo ih je više jer me doc piknuo i na lijevoj strani..
A sad ne idem u stimulirani..naprosto sam umorna i malo ću se odmoriti i izgleda promijeniti kliniku-već sam se naručila!! :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

mia74, u prirodnjaku se zna dogoditi prazni folikuli. I ja sam imala jedan prazan početkom godine. Dobro je da ideš i kod nekog drugog dr.-a kako bi vidjela što će ti reći i kakvu stimulaciju ponuditi. Ja sam uvijek za drugo (ili čak više) mišljenje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

----------


## NINA30

Nakon silnog premišljanja i razmišljanja u izboru ZG bolnice odlučila sam se za Vinogradsku naručena sam za  26.10....dolazim sada prvi put imam neke nalaze kaže sestra samo uputnicu trebam dalje će sve reći doktor...čak nisam pitala ni kod kojeg to doktora trebam doći...
Nadam se da nekoj pozitivnoj promijeni bilo čemu samo da se nešto počne događati

----------


## ninochka28

curke evo ja danas dobila i krećem sa pikanjem....za informaciju koga zanima, znaći ako dobijete m do 16 sati decapeptil se uzima taj dan (neovisno o vremenu) i onda normalno drugi dan ujutro i nastavlja se ujutro svaki dan do kraja...zvala ja sestru da razjasnim situaciju :Cool: 
i onda kao da sam znala dobim m  u 15 i 30 :Laughing: 

kinki ajd pošalji neki kontakt za tog homeopata, jako zanimljivo, vrijedi otići malo do njega...nadam se da ti je pomogao i da će uskoro neki plusić kod tebe :Cool:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Andream nam je jutros na punkciji.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Pozdarv cure,

evo ja se spremam u srijedu na prve konzultacije k vama ali mi ta Vinogradska u odnosu na VV gdje je sve na jednom mjestu djeluje pomalo zbunjujuća. Gdje se moram javiti za prvi put, 5. kat na Odjelu za humanu reprodukciju ili negdje drugo?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anddu*, nije ništa komplicirano. Uvijek dolaziš na isto mjesto, a to je 5.kat zgrade u kojoj je i rodilište. Na ulazu u Vinogradsku imaš putokaze, uglavnom, ideš lijevo i s lijeve strane 2.po redu je velika svijetla zgrada (fasada renovirana). U prizemlju je ginekologija i urologija, a ti ideš na 5.kat na kojem su MPO odjel i pedijatrija.

----------


## anddu

> *Anddu*, nije ništa komplicirano. Uvijek dolaziš na isto mjesto, a to je 5.kat zgrade u kojoj je i rodilište. Na ulazu u Vinogradsku imaš putokaze, uglavnom, ideš lijevo i s lijeve strane 2.po redu je velika svijetla zgrada (fasada renovirana). U prizemlju je ginekologija i urologija, a ti ideš na 5.kat na kojem su MPO odjel i pedijatrija.


Hvala AuroraBlu, čitajući razne postove učinilo mi se da je čak i UZV na nekom drugom mjestu pa nisam znala što me čeka. Promjena bolnice mi nije još baš sjela pa sam sva nekako nikakva

----------


## mia74

Jedno pitanjce!
Dakle,da li se za spolne hormone treba naručivati u Vinogradskoj kao sada u Petrovoj ili se samo može doći sa uputnicom?
I da,koliko se čeka nalaz?
Thanx :Smile:

----------


## linaxx

Ja sam vadila hormone u 5 mj ove godine u Vinogradskoj  , moraš se naručiti i čeka se više od mjesec dana.Nalazi se čekaju 10 tak dana. Koma

Osim ako se do sada nije nešto promjenilo....

----------


## andream

Sutra imam transfer, pa me zanima samo ukratko koliko se ostaje ležati nakon toga na odjelu i kakve vam je preporuke dao doc vezano za aktivnosti?

----------


## AuroraBlu

leži se sat i pol - dva. a dalje je sve proizvoljno (posao). terapija je 1 andol 100 dnevno, normabeli po potrebi i utrogestani 3x2 vaginalno.

----------


## brigitta

Bok svima, ja sam nova u Vinogradskoj, bila sam na VV, isto sam se šokirala kada su me narucili za hormone za više od mjesec dana.
Planiram postupk u 12. mjesecu i nalazi mi ne bi bili gotovi na vrijeme. Ali su me zato na VV u labaratoriju primili odmah, iako i oni narucuju, valjda sam imala sreće.
Zanima me kakav je protokol za punkciju u Vinogradskoj, dobije li se nešto za bolove, i da li doktori preporučaju bolovanje iza transfera.

----------


## tikica_69

andream, sretno sutra  :Very Happy: 
Ja idem u 10 gore na dogovor...

----------


## draga

andream ...sretno..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana-

*andream* draga  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :Kiss:  
*Tibi   za 

*sretno svima

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Brigitta,* dobrodošla! Za punkciju se dobije ili potpuna anestezija (kratkotrajna, 10 minuta) ili samo nešto za omamljivanje. Ovisi o broju folikula, i tome da li izričito tražiš anesteziju. A na zadnjoj folikulometriji možeš napomenuti da hoćeš putpunu anesteziju.
Nakon transfera ti doktori neće ništa sugerirati za bolovanje. To ovisi o tebi. Možeš ga dobiti od svog primarnog ginekologa i imaš pravo na to, a isto tako, možeš normalno ići raditi, ne dizati teške stvari, malo pripaziti itd...

----------


## brigitta

Hvala Aurori na odgovoru, nisam stigla napisati svoje podatke, inače sam od 2007. na VV, 
već sada mi se čini da su neke stvari bolje a neke gore, kada uspoređujem VV i Vin, nadam se da će mi promjena donijeti sreću.

----------


## kinki

Drage moje,  jel ima ijedna od vas iskustvo da je netom pred postupak  imala cistu na jajniku???  Ja bila danas na uzv(za 4 dana trebam dobit mengu i krenit sa menopurima) a kad ono na lijevom jajniku nešto za što dr nije siguran jel cista ili žuto tijelo...Pišr endometrij sekrecijski 11mm.  lijevo ovalna anehogena tvorba pp 31 mm  
Navodno to može biti i rana trudnoća(oMG)
E sad,  ako to jest cista,  šta mislite imam li šanse ić u postupak uopće?  Sutra ću zvat dr Tomića a preksutra sam naručena na CITO da oni koji se bave IVF-om vide o čemu se tu radi.  Do srijede ću znati na čemu sam al do tada ću prošvikat!!!
Bojim se da će me Tomić otkantati čim mu kažem C, da me neće ni saslušat dalje...

----------


## zedra

kinki, kakvu si terapiju uzimala za tu alergiju i kakve si pretrage radila i tko te slao??

----------


## kinki

> kinki, kakvu si terapiju uzimala za tu alergiju i kakve si pretrage radila i tko te slao??


 Pisala sam o tome više puta ovih dana,  nađi među mojim postovima :Smile: )

----------


## andream

Cure, da li je tko vadio betu u Vinogradskoj? Gdje se točno vadi, da li se naručuje i koliko se čeka rezultat? (iako mislim da ću na kraju vadit privatno)

----------


## ivka13

Mia74, bila sam u ponedjeljak u labu naručit se za hormone i budući da mi je m već ovaj mjesec prošla, naručili su me u slijedećem ciklusu, odmah početkom 11.mj. Rekla mi je žena da je navodno netko otkazao termin pa me uspjela ubacit. Iako mi se datum kad sam naručena ne poklapa s danima ciklusa koji moraju bit za vadit hormone, rekla je žena da je bitno da sam u sustavu pa da dođem ovisno o tome kad dobim m.

----------


## venera21

> Drage moje,  jel ima ijedna od vas iskustvo da je netom pred postupak  imala cistu na jajniku???  Ja bila danas na uzv(za 4 dana trebam dobit mengu i krenit sa menopurima) a kad ono na lijevom jajniku nešto za što dr nije siguran jel cista ili žuto tijelo...Pišr endometrij sekrecijski 11mm.  lijevo ovalna anehogena tvorba pp 31 mm  
> Navodno to može biti i rana trudnoća(oMG)
> E sad,  ako to jest cista,  šta mislite imam li šanse ić u postupak uopće?  Sutra ću zvat dr Tomića a preksutra sam naručena na CITO da oni koji se bave IVF-om vide o čemu se tu radi.  Do srijede ću znati na čemu sam al do tada ću prošvikat!!!
> Bojim se da će me Tomić otkantati čim mu kažem C, da me neće ni saslušat dalje...


Najvjerojatnije kasnim s odgovorom! I ja sam imala cistu u jednom ciklusu s klomifenima, ali dr. T je rekao da se ne zabrinjavam, da će ona otići s mengom. Cure, koje su upućenije, molim da me isprave ak nije tak

----------


## sandraks

andream, krv vadiš na endokrini a to je zgrada odmah preko puta ove u kojoj je MPO.kad izađeš van iz zgrade, desno od tebe je zgrada u kojoj trebaš ući,imaš mali lift i mislim da ideš na 2.kat i onda lijevo.trebaš doći do 10. ja sam bila prošli prošli mjesec u pol 10 i uopće nije bilo gužve.sretno!sretno!sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

> Cure, da li je tko vadio betu u Vinogradskoj? Gdje se točno vadi, da li se naručuje i koliko se čeka rezultat? (iako mislim da ću na kraju vadit privatno)


ja sam ju vadila davno.. vadi se u onoj zgradi desno tj.  preko puta ginekologije (siva i ružna) i to mislim onaj drugi ulaz(točno nasuprot ginekologije) , pa se popneš mislim na 1. kat.. tad se beta mogla vaditi do 10 sati i trudnice su imale prednost.. bez naručivanja..

naravno ja sam bila nekada davno tako da se možda nešto promjenilo..

----------


## Šiškica

evo krivo sam upamtila ipak je 2. kat,  a nalazi se dižu na 1 katu ..

----------


## kinki

Bila sam na CITO kod dr POljaka da mi pogleda onu cistu.  Naručio me 2. dan ciklusa da vidi jel otišla, pa ako je da krenem sa menopurima.  Ako nije stavit će me na yasmin misec dana da se jajnici primire prije idućeg postupka.  Rekla sam mu da meni piše u uputama da trebam krenit sa stimulacijom od prvog dana, on kaže da je bolje od drugog u  kratkom protokolu.  Kaže da bi u mom slučaju čak moglo ić od trećeg dana!!!! Nekako sam mirnija sad,  definitvno neću ić u postupak ako cista ne ode i bog.  Šta je tu je. Sad ću zvat Tomića da vidim šta on misli o svemu.

----------


## andream

hvala, cure. znači ne treba se naručivati? a kad su gotovi točno nalazi?
zaboravila sam pitati i jel se može vaditi neradnim danima? (sub, ned)

----------


## Marnie

*kinki*, dr. Poljak ti je dobro rekao - u kratkim protokolima se i ide 2. ili čak 3. dan sa stimulacijom (tako rade i u Mb.).  A ako ti se i odgodi postupak, mjesec dana nije strašno, bolje nego da ti propadne postupak zbog ciste. Sretno draga!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, ne trebaš se naručivati, samo dođeš. Kad vide da vadiš betu, dobit ćeš hitni broj. Nalazi su gotovi isti dan oko 13h, možda i prije. Neradnim danima se ne vadi krv (ne samo u Vinogradskoj, nego ni nigdje drugdje - Breyer mislim da radi 1 subotu mjesečno).

----------


## mare41

Aurora, ima dosta privatnih labova koji rade subotom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, vidiš da je sve pod kontrolom. Znat ćeš na vrijeme hoćeš li početi sa stimulacijom ili ne. Jedino što se sa supresijom kreće od prvog dana. Ali, koliko mi je poznato, neće biti nikakve štete ako kreneš 1.dan sa supresijom, pa prestaneš (u slučaju da je cista još tu).

----------


## andream

hvala, Aurora. ja bih trebala vaditi sljedeću subotu, tako da će to izgleda trebati biti prolongirano do - utorka! slučajnost ili ne... vidjet ćemo!

----------


## AuroraBlu

A možeš i informativni testić nabacit tu subotu  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*, vidiš da je sve pod kontrolom. Znat ćeš na vrijeme hoćeš li početi sa stimulacijom ili ne. Jedino što se sa supresijom kreće od prvog dana. Ali, koliko mi je poznato, neće biti nikakve štete ako kreneš 1.dan sa supresijom, pa prestaneš (u slučaju da je cista još tu).


 Ne, Poljak kaže drugi dan i sa supresijom.  S tim da ako dobijem mengu iza 15h, taj dan se ne računa kao prvi.  Mislim da takav pristup ima više logike kod mene, obzirom da inače normalno ovuliram, uvik budem u hipersttimulaciji a jajne stanice gotovo sve budu nezrele zbog prerane punkcije.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Još jednostavnije! Držim fige da ciste ne bude i da kreneš 2.dan!

----------


## matahari

s obzirom na negativnu betu moram se javiti na dogovor. šta treba pisati na uputnici, treba li mi uputnica i za dogovor?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matahari*, žao mi je  :Sad:  . Na tvom mjestu bi dogovor riješila telefonski. Nazovi i javi im betu i traži doktora da se s njim dogovoriš za dalje. A kad dođeš prvi put na pregled doneseš uputnicu za kontr.pregled

----------


## matahari

hvala draga. zvala sam danas, javila betu, pa mi je sestra rekla da dođem u sub ujutro na dogovor za dalje!





> *Matahari*, žao mi je  . Na tvom mjestu bi dogovor riješila telefonski. Nazovi i javi im betu i traži doktora da se s njim dogovoriš za dalje. A kad dođeš prvi put na pregled doneseš uputnicu za kontr.pregled

----------


## mimimuc

curke , pitanjce... koju suspresiju imate  , sprejić ili pikice ( i koje), hvala unaprijed  ( zanima moju frendicu koja nije na forumu)

----------


## kinki

> curke , pitanjce... koju suspresiju imate  , sprejić ili pikice ( i koje), hvala unaprijed  ( zanima moju frendicu koja nije na forumu)


 Ranije smo imali sprej, a sad izgleda svi dobijamo inekcije.  Sprej smo kupovale same a decapeptil dobijemo u bolnici :Smile: )

----------


## mimimuc

*kinki*- hvala .
ona nema naše zdrastveno pa mora sve kupovati zato je zanima koje i koliko pikica treba , dr joj je spominjao ali nije zapamtila koje, dvoumi se između klinika , kad tak mora sve platiti

----------


## ninochka28

> curke , pitanjce... koju suspresiju imate  , sprejić ili pikice ( i koje), hvala unaprijed  ( zanima moju frendicu koja nije na forumu)




može koju želi ali HZZO daje decapeptil...treba ti otprilike u prosjeku od 10 do 14 inekcija ovisno kada ima ovulaciju, jer ide odmah s prvim danom ciklusa pa sve do štoperice po jedna dnevno

----------


## ninochka28

curke jel ima sutra koja da ide na punkciju?
ja sam sutra u 8 gore pa me baš zanima da li ću imati društvo :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka sraga sretno!!!! držim fige do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
koliko ima folikula??

----------


## ninochka28

po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni ih je nekih 10 ali različitih veličina...ma samo nek budu tri dobra i ja zadovoljna :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sretno *Ninochka*!!!

----------


## ninochka28

> Sretno *Ninochka*!!!



hvala :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni ih je nekih 10 ali različitih veličina...ma samo nek budu tri dobra i ja zadovoljna



Ninochka SRETNO sutra.......... vidim u potpisu da već imaš nekoliko postupaka raznih iza sebe. Jesi pitala gore u Vinogradskoj kako se tebi to broji od onih famoznih 6?

----------


## ninochka28

> Ninochka SRETNO sutra.......... vidim u potpisu da već imaš nekoliko postupaka raznih iza sebe. Jesi pitala gore u Vinogradskoj kako se tebi to broji od onih famoznih 6?


nisam ih ništa pitala, ja brojim kao drugi postupak jer sam dva puta dobila lijekove...mislim da mi inseminacije i prirodnjak nisu ušli u tih 6 :Rolling Eyes: 

barem se nadam... :Yes: 


e da...mislim da mi je dr.T. jednom rekao da se ne broje postupci bez lijekova jer da se broje da on ih onda prvi nebi radio jer je bezveze da se na to troše i ako bude ulazilo da on nebu radio prirodnjake

----------


## Kadauna

kužim, ma da su se u ovoj cijeloj gužvi oko  zakona stvari mijenjali iz tjedna u tjedan, drugačije su se handlali od  klinike do klinike, pa pitam............. je, po onome što stoji u  pravilnicima je postupak besplatan onaj za koji se dobivaju lijekovi (za  stimulaciju GONAL ili MENOPUR ne i klomifeni, to kao ne ulazi)  ..............

----------


## ninochka28

> kužim, ma da su se u ovoj cijeloj gužvi oko  zakona stvari mijenjali iz tjedna u tjedan, drugačije su se handlali od  klinike do klinike, pa pitam............. je, po onome što stoji u  pravilnicima je postupak besplatan onaj za koji se dobivaju lijekovi (za  stimulaciju GONAL ili MENOPUR ne i klomifeni, to kao ne ulazi)  ..............



ja se isto nadam da je tako, ali evo uzet ću si na zadatak da to sutra i provjerim, barem kako je sa strane vinogradske pa javim...

----------


## ninochka28

ako sve ulazi onda sam u banani jer mi je ovo 6 pokušaj :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja mislim da se tek sad počelo brojati. Tomić je rekao (prošle sezone) da nikakav registar još ne postoji i da oni ništa ne bilježe ni ne broje, zato smo sami i kupovali suprefact i štopericu - da se ne bi ubrajalo.

Ninochka, pitaj sutra.

----------


## ninochka28

eto vratila se...imam 6 j.s. i bilo je prestrašno bolno...užas

uglavnom što se tiće broja postupaka, računaju se samo oni u kojima su dati lijekovi sa njihove strane, znači u mom slučaju drugi postupak...i ne računaju se klomifenski

----------


## delfin

*ninochka28,* žao mi je zbog bolne punkcije. Moram pitati jer i mene čeka punkcija - nisi dobila anesteziju? Moj strah od punkcije je toliki da se noću budim,čak mi se povraća od straha. Ovo mi je prvi postupak.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, dakle ne računaju se ni postupci koji su bili prošle godine 10, 11 i 12. mjesec kad su se lijekovi dobivali od ginekologa opće prakse? Npr. moj prvi stimulirani postupak je bio u 11.mj.2009 i tada sam podigla 30 menopura kod svog gin. U 2.mj. ove godine su mi lijekove dali u Vinogradskoj.

*Delfin*, inače daju anesteziju, ali problem je kad punkcija pada u subotu ili nedjelju. Tada nema anesteziologa, osim na dežurstvu. Ali vjerojatnije je da ćeš punkciju imati radni dan nego vikend  :Smile:  a osim toga, ne boli svakoga jednako...

----------


## ninochka28

*delfin* nemoj se bojati jer kako aurorablu kaže nismo svi jednaki i ne boli nas sve jednako, ja imam jako nizak prag boli pa je meni to bilo jako traumatično ali cura koja je bila danas samnom na punkciji je to izvela jako hrabro i nju nije toliko bolilo....neboj se, a uostalom anesezija se samo ne dobiva vikendom


*Aurorablu* mislim da smo dobro zaključile :Smile: 


a sada čekanje sutra ujutro da vidimo što dalje :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

eto jutarnjih vijesti s moje strane....rađen običan ivf jer je spermiogram bio dobar, tri se kako kaže lijepo dijele a tri nisu bile adekvatne za zamrzavanje :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

ninochka28 držim fige za daljnje lijepo dijeljenje  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*ninichka*,neka se i dalje lijepo dijele. Ja sam na Femari,za sada tri folikula,vidjet ćemo hoće li biti još koji. Mogu li inzistirati na anesteziji s tako malo folikula? Sestra je rekla da ćemo još vidjeti...

----------


## kinki

> *ninichka*,neka se i dalje lijepo dijele. Ja sam na Femari,za sada tri folikula,vidjet ćemo hoće li biti još koji. Mogu li inzistirati na anesteziji s tako malo folikula? Sestra je rekla da ćemo još vidjeti...



Nećeš dobiti anesteziju,  al dat će ti nekakav koktelčić. Mene osobno ta punkcija ništa ne boli, dr Tomić ima nježnu ruku :Smile: ))
Nikad dosad nisam ni tražila anesteziju,  a jednom sam imala preko 20 folikula. 
Ja ipak ovaj ciklus ne idem u postupak, cista nije otišla ni s mengom.  Sad pijem Yasmin tablete da se jajnici smire, 2. dan idućeg ciklusa kontrola, ako je cista pukla idem u postupak.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*,  :Very Happy:  i običan ivf je novost. Ovaj put su ti stvarno 3 najbolja oplodila jajne stanice  :Smile: 

*Kinki*, probaj ovaj mjesec prirodno, moglo bi upaliti ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu*,ne znam kako će kinki probat prirodno-Yasmin su inače kontracepcijske tablete :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

:Embarassed:  smetnula s uma kontracepciju

----------


## kinki

> *AuroraBlu*,ne znam kako će kinki probat prirodno-Yasmin su inače kontracepcijske tablete


 hahaha,  bar sam se nasmijala :Smile: )
Evo čula se s Tomićem, složio se sa svim što je Poljak reko.  Pijem yasmin i odmaram ovaj misec, šta je tu je!

----------


## ninochka28

kinki mjesec dana tako brzo prođe...samo se ti lijepo još malo strpi i onda u napad...sve bu ok


ja imam sutra u 8 transfer, kaže gospon Lj. da su se lijepo podijelile i da je sve u najboljem redu... :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

Evo ja malo upadam. Mislila sam biti s vama, ali sam se vratila na VV i u postupku sam s gonalima koje mi oni daju pa me zanima, ako si ja sama kupim ljekove da li se to broji u FAMOZNIH 6 postupaka preko HZZO.

----------


## laky

neubraja

----------


## Kadauna

> *Ninochka*, dakle ne računaju se ni postupci koji su bili prošle godine 10, 11 i 12. mjesec kad su se lijekovi dobivali od ginekologa opće prakse? Npr. moj prvi stimulirani postupak je bio u 11.mj.2009 i tada sam podigla 30 menopura kod svog gin. U 2.mj. ove godine su mi lijekove dali u Vinogradskoj.
> .


ma iskreno ne bih rekla da je ova konstatacija točna.... jer se itekako vodi evidencija o dobivenim lijekovima od soc. ginića........... tako da ti to bojim se ipak ulazi u onih famoznih 6 a ne tek od početka godine kad je distribucija pala na bolnice.......

Ali i ovo što je Ninochka napisala je već mnogo jer je bilo govora o tome da će se i prirodnjaci od sada brojati, posebno zato što bolnice (mislim na Vinogradsku in particular..... o tome je negdje bilo već riječi) drugačije ne može obračunavati i pravdati postupak............ Iako zakon govori samo o besplatnim kad se dobivaju lijekovi................. 

Ninochka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na transferu sutra............... i moram priznati da je ovaj tvoj slučaj .......... tri j.s. odabrali, tri oplodili klasičnim IVF-om, čak se sve tri i lijepo dijele...........  a preostale tri su bile loše pa su se na Vinogradskoj odlučili kontra zamrzavanja ...................... vrlo rekla bih neobičan - ovo je već matematika vjerojatnosti....  :Wink:  SRETNO sutra i ako ti sve tri budu ok i osmostanični embriji, kako ćeš se odlučiti? Za transfer sva tri embrija?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kadauna*, nema ništa neobičnog u Ninochkinom slučaju  :Smile:  to je uobičajena procedura. Novost je ivf umjesto icsi-ja po defaultu. Koliko će ih transferirati kaže biolog taj dan, ovisno o izgledu stanica - pa se njegova sugestija može prihvatiti ili ne...

----------


## andream

ali nije li netko pisao da je dr T rekao da onda neće raditi prirodnjake ako se i to broji u 6 postupaka....? a u njemu cure kupuju štopericu baš zato da se i ne računa.
a propo o tome što sugeriraju koliko da vrate, meni na pamet pada bizarna činjenica da mi jednostavno moramo vjerovati onome što nam govore koliko će vratiti, čak i onda kad vraćaju. to ionako ne možemo znati ni provjeriti.

----------


## ninochka28

mislim da ne mogu ja sama odabrati koliko će ih vratiti nego kako odluči biolog...u vinogradskoj se pod normalno radi icsi kod svakog ivf-a ali kod nas nije muški faktor u pitanju pa je biolog prema slobodnoj procjeni napravio običan ivf (dobar spermiogram) i hvala bogu sada je sve u redu....obzirom na prethodni ivf kada su mi vratili dva embrija (jedan osmostanični i jedan valjda šestostanični pa nije bilo ništa ovaj put se usudim ići i na sva tri pa kaj bu bu :Laughing: 


što se tiče zamrzavanja j.s. mišljenje našeg biologa je da je to bezveze i da nema smisla, pa onda čemu sve to ako stručnjak ne vjeruje u to, ali dobro... :Cool: 

sjećam se da je bilo govora neko vrijeme da će se i prirodnjaci ubrajati ali mislim da ništa od toga, jer koliko sam uspjela shvatiti stav dr.T. on nikako nebi radio prirodnjake ženama da im uskrati tih famoznih 6 puta

sve u svemu još uvijek previše pitanja bez konkretnih odgovora :Rolling Eyes: 


ali ja sutra idem po svoje bebice pa kaj bu bu :Klap:

----------


## ninochka28

Kadauna e sada sam se baš malo zamislila....stvarno dobra matematika...ma to je sigurno sretna ruka našeg biologa :Grin:

----------


## andream

eto onda mogućeg scenarija ako će HZZO nalagati da se i prirodnjaci ubrajaju u tih 6 puta - onda ih naša klinika jednostavno više neće raditi. a smanjio bi se i broj pacijenata, i to dobar broj...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> a propo o tome što sugeriraju koliko da vrate, meni na pamet pada bizarna činjenica da mi jednostavno moramo vjerovati onome što nam govore koliko će vratiti, čak i onda kad vraćaju. to ionako ne možemo znati ni provjeriti.


Upravo to. Biolog jedini točno zna kakvo je stanje, i mislim da, unatoč svemu, treba imati povjerenja u njegovu odluku. Osim toga, gore bi mi bilo da ja moram odlučivati. Ali vjerujem da, kad bi netko inzistirao na drugačijem transferu od predloženog, da bi to i dobio.

----------


## NINA30

Sutra po prvi put stižem u Vinogradsku,toliko sam zbunjena da čak ne znam ni kod kojeg sam liječnika naručena...pojma nemam ništa....donosim nalaze koje imam nisu baš najsvježiji ali mislim da će pomoći...neznam što da uopće očekujem i smijem li išta očekivati....nadam se da ću ćuti nešto korisno

----------


## delfin

NINA30, samo se opust i pitaj dr. sve što te zanima. I ja sam prvi puta ( u postupku). Dr. Kuna mi se čini više pričljiv od dr. Tomića, ali oboje su ok.

*Cure-pomoć.* Dobila sam dvije ampule za štopericu. Sutra ću na hitnu da me piknu. Ne razumijem zašto su dvije ampule- u jednoj tekućina a u drugoj nešto kruto. To će mi oni tam na hitnoj izmiješati?

----------


## kiara79

> NINA30, samo se opust i pitaj dr. sve što te zanima. I ja sam prvi puta ( u postupku). Dr. Kuna mi se čini više pričljiv od dr. Tomića, ali oboje su ok.
> 
> *Cure-pomoć.* Dobila sam dvije ampule za štopericu. Sutra ću na hitnu da me piknu. Ne razumijem zašto su dvije ampule- u jednoj tekućina a u drugoj nešto kruto. To će mi oni tam na hitnoj izmiješati?


DELFIN, ono kruto je lijek,a tekuće otapalo u kojem se lijek razrijedi..bez brige sve tako odnesi na hitnu i oni će znati što sa time.. :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> Sutra po prvi put stižem u Vinogradsku,toliko sam zbunjena da čak ne znam ni kod kojeg sam liječnika naručena...pojma nemam ništa....donosim nalaze koje imam nisu baš najsvježiji ali mislim da će pomoći...neznam što da uopće očekujem i smijem li išta očekivati....nadam se da ću ćuti nešto korisno


ja ti samo želim reći da ćeš definitivno biti zadovoljna, jer prije svega sestre na odjelu su predobre i jako drage i njih možeš sve pitati....što se tiče dr. oba su ok i nema pravila kod kojeg ćeš doći ali eto prema nekom mojem iskustvu uglavnom prima dr.T. a dr.K. više uskače kad zatreba. Ti samo ponesi sve nalaze i opusti se :Klap: 

dobro nam došla i još brže ostala trudna :Very Happy:

----------


## delfin

kiara79, tnx.

----------


## zvijezdica11

pozdrav svim curama, zanima me koliko se čeka tj. koliko moraš čekati da bi te doktori naručili na pregled

----------


## zvijezdica11

pozdrav svim curama, zanima me koliko se sada čeka da te doktori naruče za pregled

----------


## tikica_69

Ja moram cekati sredinu 12 mjeseca zbog lijekova....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam idući četvrtak na kontroli prije postupka. Dr.Tomića neće biti, na službenom putu je.

*Rikikiki,* kad krećeš?

*Nina30*, sretno, i javi nam kako je prošao prvi pregled/razgovor danas

----------


## delfin

*Pitanjce* - moram li za transfer ( ako ga uopće bude) imati novu uputnicu ili i za transfer vrijedi ona na kojoj piše ivf?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, vrijedi ti 1 uputnica. Na uputnici treba pisati bolničko liječenje, i to ti je onda i za punkciju i za transfer.

----------


## delfin

> *Delfin*, vrijedi ti 1 uputnica. Na uputnici treba pisati bolničko liječenje, i to ti je onda i za punkciju i za transfer.


AuroraBlu,ambulantno liječenje-tako mi je rekla sestra kasd sam pitala za uputnicu za postupak. Večeras primam štopericu, u četvrtak punkcija. Ali,ali,uvijek neki ali... ja od jutra imam sluz kao kod ovulacije i sve se mislim da su moja dvo folikulića požurila...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, ne brini se, sigurno neće sva 3 puknuti! Doktor ti je preporučio femaru? To si sama morala kupiti, jel tako?

----------


## delfin

> *Delfin*, ne brini se, sigurno neće sva 3 puknuti! Doktor ti je preporučio femaru? To si sama morala kupiti, jel tako?


AuroraBlu,nisu tri nega dva. Dr. preporučio Klomifen,ali kako ga nema ja sam pitala mogu li Femaru ( naravno,na svoj trošak). Nisam baš dobro reagirala-rekao Tomić. A šta je,tu je.

----------


## ninochka28

pozdrav curke, 

evo ja danas zbavila transfer tri mrvice, jedna 8-stanična i dvije 6-stanične, a sada čekanje....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*  :Klap:

----------


## delfin

Ninochka28, super!

----------


## Tibi

*ninochka* i *delfin* sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~
znači dr. T radi? Ja ga nisam vidjela zadnja 4 puta koliko sam bila gore (punkcija, transfer i 2 uzv pregleda), a njegova sam pacijentica.
Je li nekim određenim danima gore ili? Mislim tako mi je svejedno tko će me gledati, ali mi bilo čudno što ga nikad nema kad sam tamo...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tibi*, znači Kuna ti je radio punkciju i transfer? Inače ti u vinogradskoj nema podjele na to tko je čiji pacijent. Uglavnom je do sada Tomić odrađivao 90% pacijenata. Uvijek je 1 od njih dvojice gore. Ali čujem da sada imaju i specijalizanta  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka :Klap:  držim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Aurora, specijalizant kažeš?? I kud baš sad više nisam gore?? :Grin: 

sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

danas je meni specijalizant radio transfer... dva su mlada naučnika ali nadam se da je ovja moj ako niš drugo sretne ruke  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja moram cekati sredinu 12 mjeseca zbog lijekova....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


..tiki, brzo ce  proletit  mjesec i pol.... :Love:

----------


## venera21

> pozdrav curke, 
> 
> evo ja danas zbavila transfer tri mrvice, jedna 8-stanična i dvije 6-stanične, a sada čekanje....


Ninocka držim fige za sve tri!!!

----------


## andream

Pa zar se sada lijekovi čekaju tako dugo? to je skoro 2 mjeseca...

----------


## tikica_69

andream, da na zalost  :Evil or Very Mad: 
crvenkapice, ma znam da ce brzo doci, no sjetila sam se da sam sad u 41. a na postupak cu ici u 42. pa me to zbediralo  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i  meni  u nedelju bio  rockas.....i ja sam sad  starija godinu  dana  i u postupak ulazim   starija    :Sad: 
ali  u dusi sam mlada  :Yes:

----------


## kinki

Ja ne želim da me dira ni Kuna ni specijalizant!!!  Tražila sam od Tomića da mi garantira da ću bit isključivo njegov pacijent :Smile: )

----------


## kinki

> i  meni  u nedelju bio  rockas.....i ja sam sad  starija godinu  dana  i u postupak ulazim   starija   
> ali  u dusi sam mlada


 Znaš šta ti želim za rođendan :Smile: ))))))))))))!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ja ne želim da me dira ni Kuna ni specijalizant!!!  Tražila sam od Tomića da mi garantira da ću bit isključivo njegov pacijent)


Genijalno  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Ja ću reći da mi vjera ne dopušta da me vide više od 2 različita ginekologa - a budući da su me Tomić i Kuna vidjeli, nikakvi specijalizanti ne dolaze u obzir!  :Embarassed:

----------


## tlukaci5

Ma kakvi sad specijalizanti, i ja bih najradije dogovorila da mi tomić sve radi, jer mi je punkcija bila znatno bezbolnija kad mi ju je on radio, ali kako to izvest ne znam :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kinki

> Ma kakvi sad specijalizanti, i ja bih najradije dogovorila da mi tomić sve radi, jer mi je punkcija bila znatno bezbolnija kad mi ju je on radio, ali kako to izvest ne znam


Ko ja-digneš dreku hahahaha!!!  Jadan moj dr Tomić i sve one sestre tamo sa mnom, koliko sam ih izgnjavila do sada :Smile: ))

----------


## kinki

> Genijalno   Ja ću reći da mi vjera ne dopušta da me vide više od 2 različita ginekologa - a budući da su me Tomić i Kuna vidjeli, nikakvi specijalizanti ne dolaze u obzir!


   Čekaj, čekaj.  Triba to razmotrit prvo.  Koliko godina ima taj specijalizant?  Jel zgodan?  Mislim, ne smimo čovika otpisat iz prve hahahahaha!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Ja imam neobicnih iskustava u Vinogradskoj sa specijalizantima al nevezano za MPO, pa preporucam njihovo prisustvo jedino ako imate nespecifican smisao za humor  :Grin: 
Otisle smo OT...ubit ce nas moderatorice  :Ups: 
BTW, jel ide jos tko u prosincu na postupak gore da nisam usamljeni jahac?

----------


## kinki

> Ja imam neobicnih iskustava u Vinogradskoj sa specijalizantima al nevezano za MPO, pa preporucam njihovo prisustvo jedino ako imate nespecifican smisao za humor 
> Otisle smo OT...ubit ce nas moderatorice 
> BTW, jel ide jos tko u prosincu na postupak gore da nisam usamljeni jahac?


Ja krečem krajem 11. ako mi ode cista(a otić će uz Yasmine) :Smile: )

----------


## anddu

> BTW, jel ide jos tko u prosincu na postupak gore da nisam usamljeni jahac?


Kako sada stvari stoje ja bi trebala u prosincu biti u postupku, nije mi jedino jasno kako zbog blagdana?!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Prošle godine nisu radili od par dana prije Božića sve do 11.1. Ako tako bude i ove godine, mislim da će primati one kojima m.počne do 6.12. ili tu negdje... 
Ali najbolje je pitat (iako je možda još prerano).

----------


## tikica_69

TRebala sam ici u 11. mjesecu ali im ponestalo lijekova pa zbog toga idem u 12. 
Sad racunam, mengu trebam dobiti sredinom 12. znaci punkcija i transfer idu krajem 12. pocetkom 1. - ukratko, zvisila sam i taj mjesec.
E sad sam stvarno bijesna  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ema

ej drage moje....jeno pitanje...koja ima iskustva sa KLOMIFENIMA!!!!!!!!
IMA LI KOJA OD VAS KOJA JE BILA SAMO NA KLOMIFENIMA, bez dodatka menopura...i stigla do transfera??????
Naime...bila sam na uzv.imam 6 folikula..... i za dva dana opet uzv..do sad sam jako loše reagirala na klomifene...i uvijek dobivala menopure ili gonale uz klomifene...

----------


## tikica_69

ema, ja....dva put...samo cisti klomifen, oba puta 2 JS, zameci vraceni 3 dan, oba puta sestostanicni...

----------


## ema

> ema, ja....dva put...samo cisti klomifen, oba puta 2 JS, zameci vraceni 3 dan, oba puta sestostanicni...


hvala ti draga!!!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

ja isto zadnji put bila samo na klomifenima: dobila 2 jajne stanice, vraćena  8-stanični i  4-stanični  treći dan, ali ništa nažalost. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ema

> ja isto zadnji put bila samo na klomifenima: dobila 2 jajne stanice, vraćena  8-stanični i  4-stanični  treći dan, ali ništa nažalost.


tlukaci5 hvala ti... :Love:

----------


## brigitta

> ej drage moje....jeno pitanje...koja ima iskustva sa KLOMIFENIMA!!!!!!!!
> IMA LI KOJA OD VAS KOJA JE BILA SAMO NA KLOMIFENIMA, bez dodatka menopura...i stigla do transfera??????
> Naime...bila sam na uzv.imam 6 folikula..... i za dva dana opet uzv..do sad sam jako loše reagirala na klomifene...i uvijek dobivala menopure ili gonale uz klomifene...


Ja sam bila 3 puta na klomifenima, imala sam po nekoliko folikula ali na punkciji se nije dobila ni jedna jajna stanica... moja iskustva nisu dobra... ali koliko vidim ima i dobrih iskustava, držim fige da i tvoja budu dobra

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam bila na čistom klomifenu. Imala 4 folikula, 2 jajne stanice, i na kraju 1 8-stanični zametak. I ništa.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  kinki     , i ja tebi za Bozic   malu mrvicu u busi  :Zaljubljen: 
i ostalima   na ovom forumu koji su u postupku ili  krecu  :Heart:

----------


## delfin

> ej drage moje....jeno pitanje...koja ima iskustva sa KLOMIFENIMA!!!!!!!!
> IMA LI KOJA OD VAS KOJA JE BILA SAMO NA KLOMIFENIMA, bez dodatka menopura...i stigla do transfera??????
> Naime...bila sam na uzv.imam 6 folikula..... i za dva dana opet uzv..do sad sam jako loše reagirala na klomifene...i uvijek dobivala menopure ili gonale uz klomifene...


*Ema*, ja sam ovaj mjesec bila na Femari. Na prvoj folikulometriji tri folikula,na drugoj dva,na trećoj jedan i na punkciji se pokazalo da je prazan. Moj prvi postupak,nisam očekivala puno ali jednu jajnu stanicu-to sam očekivala.

----------


## andy

Cure,dali mi netko može reć koliko košta pretraga AMH i INHIBIN,dali moram to striktno odradit u labosu u vinogradskoj ili mogu i negdje drugdje,dr.Tomić nije znao koliko je točna cijena. Pa da baš ne dolazim gore,a mogu recimo privatno kad već plačam.

----------


## andream

AMH je nešto više od 200 kn, za inhibin ti ne znam, mislim isto.
ne možeš privatno jer to nisu uobičajene pretrage, mislim da je netko pisao da Brayer to radi ali puno skuplje.

----------


## andream

evo točno ti je 264,24 kn AHM, pogledala u papire.

----------


## kinki

> Cure,dali mi netko može reć koliko košta pretraga AMH i INHIBIN,dali moram to striktno odradit u labosu u vinogradskoj ili mogu i negdje drugdje,dr.Tomić nije znao koliko je točna cijena. Pa da baš ne dolazim gore,a mogu recimo privatno kad već plačam.



A šta je to uopće?   Ko ti je reko da to vadiš-Tomić???zašto????

----------


## AuroraBlu

AMH je hormon koji ukazuje na rezervu jajnih stanica, iliti koliko još ima do menopauze  :Smile:  To vade samo cure koje su već u nekim godinama, hm.

----------


## tikica_69

khm, khm.....mislis ove u najboljim godinama  :Grin: 
Cijena za inhibin je ista kao i za AMH u Vin. i to bas ova koju je andream stavila. I za to sto se placa se ne morate narucivati, samo dodjite gore i javite se na salter.

----------


## anddu

> A šta je to uopće? Ko ti je reko da to vadiš-Tomić???zašto????


I ja bi ga trebala izvaditi zbog povišenog FSH i slabe reakcije na stimulaciju. Samo što nisam iz Zagreba pa ga nemam gdje izvaditi :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Uffff....Znači i to me čeka ako ne zatrudnim uskoro ..... Ajme.

----------


## andy

Juhu,hvala andream.Nebi Tomić to meni ni predlagao da ja nisam rekla kako loše reagiram na stimulaciju. Što se tiće godina hm,tek 31,ali želi da zna s koliko još stanica otprilike možemo računati. Iskreno ovo s menopauzom mi se baš i ne sviđa,al nadam se da nije baš takva negativa. Jedino mi nije rekao kad tj.u kojem periodu mc to moram odraditi,pa andream help...

----------


## andream

ja sam AMH radila na treći dan ciklusa zajedno s drugim hormonima. Inhibin nisam radila jer tada nije bilo reagensa (sedmi mjesec).

----------


## AuroraBlu

AMH možeš bilo kad, ne oscilira tijekom mjeseca. Ali inhibin mora biti između 2.i 4.dana (tako su meni objasnili) pa ako planiraš oba, najbolje je na početku ciklusa.

----------


## anddu

Meni je dr. Tomić rekao da se oboje vadi od 3. do 5. dc, jer bi u protivnom AMH bila izvadila prošli tjedan kad sam bila na dogovoru. Ovako mi je rekao ako se ne vadi u Dbk (a ne vadi) da me neće gnjaviti da dolazim u Zagreb samo radi toga.

----------


## andy

andream i AuroraBlu zahvaljujem.. Ok,ja ču to sve zajedno obavit,jedino neznam dali se moram osobno najavit ili mogu nazvat labos pa se naručit? I molim vas broj od labosa,eto gnjavim al šta mogu!!!! Hvala još jednom u napred...

----------


## jasna09

Ja sam AMH i Inhibin vadila 4 d.c. ovaj mjesec. Platila sam 563 kn( u Vinogradskoj). Nalaz se par dana duže čeka od ostalih hormona.

----------


## andream

http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/odsjeci.htm

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andy*, ako vadiš AMH i inhibin, NE naručuješ se nego samo dođeš i na šalteru kažeš da to vadiš.

----------


## andy

Shvatila sam ja tebe AuroraBlu za AMH i inhibin,nego ja uz njih imam i ostale hormončiće za pretragu pa sam zbog tog pitala dali se moram naručivat! Tnx,svima na žurnim odgovorima.

----------


## andream

Ako i samo jedan hormon plačaš, sve druge hormone možeš obaviti na uputnice, bez prethodnog naručivanja (čak i progesteron 21. dan ciklusa). Tako je bar bilo u 7. mjesecu, ali imaš gore broj endokrinološkog labosa pa nazovi i provjeri.

----------


## kinki

Ja ne kužim zašto vi to plačate kad imamo famoznu šifru 97 (sterilitet) po kojoj nam je sve besplatno...Ja nikad ništa ne plačam,  ni hormone ni ništa.

----------


## brigitta

> Ja ne kužim zašto vi to plačate kad imamo famoznu šifru 97 (sterilitet) po kojoj nam je sve besplatno...Ja nikad ništa ne plačam,  ni hormone ni ništa.


Ove pretrage ( inhibin i AMH ) koliko sam ja shvatila mogu se napraviti jedino u Vinogradskoj, i isključivo na plaćanje, HZZO ih ne pokriva, a u privatnim labovima su još skuplje, evo i ja sam ih radila neki dan, 2-3 tjedna se čekaju nalazi, šalju mailom ili te čekaju kod dr Tomića kad dođeš na kontrolu....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, ovo se plaća - u cijeloj Hrvatskoj se to radi isključivo u Vinogradskoj ili u Breyer lab. Kod nas je to relativno nova pretraga i nije ni na kakvom popisu hzzo-a.Dakle, ne postoji uputnica za to.

----------


## matahari

po preporuci dr. Tomića i ja sam vadila i AMH I Inhibin B-zajedno košta oko 580 kn. ja sam vadila u Vinogradskoj, MISLIM da osim Vinogradske i Breyera nitko tu pretragu ne radi. 





> Cure,dali mi netko može reć koliko košta pretraga AMH i INHIBIN,dali moram to striktno odradit u labosu u vinogradskoj ili mogu i negdje drugdje,dr.Tomić nije znao koliko je točna cijena. Pa da baš ne dolazim gore,a mogu recimo privatno kad već plačam.

----------


## andy

Koliko ja znam ja sam i za hormonalni profil morala platit nekih cca 89 kn,bez obzira na šifru,prije 4 god. Što se tiče amh i inhibina dr.Tomić mi je naglasio da se plaća i da ne idu na uputnicu,samo čovjek nije znao točnu cijenu! Bitno je da ste vi meni pomogle i olakšale muke.

----------


## matahari

ni slova od nikoga??? gdje ste sve nestale???

----------


## andream

evo čitamo, čitamo...
ja sam idući četvrtak gore, upravo sam se prijavila za prirodni IVF/ICSI.
Odmah da pitam, mogu li već tada tražiti da se upišem na listu za novi stimulirani, kak to obično ide? Nadam mu se negdje u ožujku ili travnju iduće godine, naravno ako ovo ne uspije.

----------


## matahari

nemam iskustva andream, pa ti ne znam ništa reći. mi zasad nismo dospjeli dalje od inseminacije (a nadam se da ni nećemo). danas je na odjelu bila blaga ludnica-uglavnom punkcije i inseminacije, folikulometrije. curama koje idu u nove stimulirane postupke sestre su rekle da nazovu sredinom 12 mj. kad budu znali od kad do kad su na kolektivnom godišnjem i da ih predbilježe za lijekove!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo, ja bila danas gore na kontr.uzv. Početkom idućeg tjedna očekujem m. i krećem s bockanjem.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*matahari,* bila si danas na inseminaciji? koliko sam vidjela, bila je nova biologica i dr.Kuna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

dupli post

----------


## andream

nisam znala da zbog godišnjih odgađaju upise za lijekove? tako je bilo i prošle godine?

----------


## tikica_69

ne sjecam se, znam da su mene upisali na listu za prosinac.....
sto ces sada andream, u prirodnjak ili? kaj ste se dogovorili?

----------


## andream

prirodnjak, gore sam opet u četvrtak na 8.dc.

----------


## matahari

jesam draga. meni je na inseminaciji bila Romina, a tu novu biologicu sam vidjela-visoka, plava, mlada žena. nisam uspjela doznati gdje je dr. Tomić danas bio, pa mi je inseminaciju radio dr. Kuna.





> *matahari,* bila si danas na inseminaciji? koliko sam vidjela, bila je nova biologica i dr.Kuna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

pa Romina je ta nova biologica, plava, ona je došla u 5.mj.

----------


## matahari

ja drugu osim nje niti ne znam. ja sam u vinogradskoj od 4 mj.! danas je gore bila još jedna plava žena, mislila sam da o njoj govorimo. my mistake!





> pa Romina je ta nova biologica, plava, ona je došla u 5.mj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dejan Ljiljak (visoki plavi) je glavni (prvi) biolog u Vinoradskoj  :Smile:  Rominu si upoznala. A druga plava teta koju si danas vidjela je sestra s nekog drugog odjela koja je došla s nekim vodoinstalaterima da pogledaju cijevi, he he. (ja sam u čekaonici pratila situaciju s majstorima)

----------


## lastavica1979

hahahah AuroraBlue kak si me nasmijala

----------


## matahari

sad je sve puno jasnije!!! btw, dejana također znam!




> Dejan Ljiljak (visoki plavi) je glavni (prvi) biolog u Vinoradskoj  Rominu si upoznala. A druga plava teta koju si danas vidjela je sestra s nekog drugog odjela koja je došla s nekim vodoinstalaterima da pogledaju cijevi, he he. (ja sam u čekaonici pratila situaciju s majstorima)

----------


## NikolinicaB

Pozdrav svima. Ja samo da se javim svojim starim curkama i da ih obavjestim da sam 21.09 donjela na svijet našega najvećeg Anđela duga je 51 teška 3400 g. Prenjela sam 2 tjedan i porod mi je trajao 10 h ukratko....
Svima šaljem veliku pusu a malo veću mojim suborkama..gabi, Ninocka, Aurora....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, čestitam na malom anđelu!!!  :Heart:   :Klap:  Kako je to brzo prošlo... nadam se da ćemo i mi tvojim stopama uskoro.

----------


## ninochka28

e pa ne vjerujem koja telepatija, jučer čitam stare postove i sjetim se naše Nikolinice i reko pa šta je, nema vijesti kad ono danas iznenađenje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitam na bebici i jako mi je drago da je sve uredu prošlo, 10 sati za malu štrucu, pa kaj je to za nas :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

NinaB, zbilja je proletjelo to vrijeme. Čestitam na divnom anđelčiću i uživajte u njemu  :Heart: !!!

----------


## jadro

Nikolinica čestitke, od srca  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Meni došli svi nalazi onih pretraga što mi je Radončić preporučio.   Za biljege na trombofiliju sam sigurna da nisu uredni, a ovo ostalo ništa ne razumin...Ne znan bili se veselila jer nešto nije u redu pa možda konačno to riješim ili da lupam glavom o zid...uffffffffffffff

----------


## ninochka28

curke moje evo ne mogu vjerovati da ovo pišem, jučer imala smeđi trag na papiru i pomirila se s ponovnim neuspjehom, međutim danas tek tak napravila test i ono pozitivan :Very Happy: 
danas 10dnt3d i moja beta iznosi 76 i ja jako sretna, sada preživjeti vikend i ponedjeljak da bude sve ok :Smile: 

izgleda da mi je naučnik donio sreču ovaj put :Cool:

----------


## lastavica1979

aaaaaaaaaa kak je to slatko od srca ti zelim svu srecu. Sad samo horizontala i wc muzek nek ti donosi sve u krevet da bude sve ok. Super super bas sam vesela

----------


## reny123

Čestitam od srca, ninochka! Čestitke tvom mužu i obitelji. Bravo za osoblje našeg odjela! 
Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na punkciji. Izvađeno 8 js, oplođeno i vraćena 3 embrija. Ostatak stanica je bačen jer je neki senzor za smrzavanje pokvaren. Prema tadašnjoj informaciji, trebali bi ga popravit kroz kojih 7 dana. 
Susrela sam se s ljepotama našeg zakona, nakon dugo vremena dobila sam više jajnih stanica i nisu ih smjeli  ostavit sve u stakalcu da se napravi prirodna selekcija najboljih embrija. 
AuroraB, da nisu oni tvoji vodoinstalateri bili majstori za senzor!!??

----------


## Marnie

> Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na punkciji. Izvađeno 8 js, oplođeno i vraćena 3 embrija. Ostatak stanica je bačen jer je neki senzor za smrzavanje pokvaren. Prema tadašnjoj informaciji, trebali bi ga popravit kroz kojih 7 dana. Susrela sam se s ljepotama našeg zakona, nakon dugo vremena dobila sam više jajnih stanica i nisu ih smjeli  ostavit sve u stakalcu da se napravi prirodna selekcija najboljih embrija.


Samo da zahvalim našem vrlom ministru na svemu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

reni123 znam kako ti je jer je meni u prošlom postupku bilo isto tako,tj.9 ih je bačeno....znam da nema prevelike utjehe jer nam je zakon u banani ali uglavnom to kaj i zamrznu nije od koristi....neka ti ovih tri donese sreću i samo se opusti i sve bu ok :Heart:

----------


## andream

ninochka, što si dobivala od lijekova u prvom, a što u drugom stimuliranom? 
čestitam ti i ovdje na beti i T.

----------


## ninochka28

> ninochka, što si dobivala od lijekova u prvom, a što u drugom stimuliranom? 
> čestitam ti i ovdje na beti i T.


poslala sam ti pp

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka,* ovo mi je danas uljepšalo dan! Mislim da su nam svima potrebne ovakve divne vijesti što češće!
Sad mirovanje do sljedeće bete u ponedjeljak. Bravo za tebe i za cijelu ekipu, bit će nešto od tog naučnika  :Smile: 

A vodoinstalateru bi bila najzahvalnija na svijetu kad bi povukao vodu i odnio milinovića u Savu zajedno s ostatkom fekalija, smrad najobičniji!

----------


## ninochka28

hvala ti draga :Zaljubljen: 

izgleda da me ljiljak dobro poslušao kada sam mu rekla da se uozbilji jer mi je ovo zadnja prilika da rodim prije 30-te :Laughing: 

ajmo curke moje,nek mi sve ostale trudne u šio kraćem roku :Very Happy: 

aururablu tebi sam već rekla što očekujem od tebe :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, ja mislim da si na dobrom putu da riješiš svoj problem. Kao što je i dr.Radončić rekao, ne postoje idiopati. A ti si svoj uzrok neuspjeha našla. Samo mu se javi sa svim nalazima i dobit ćeš terapiju. I dobro da nisi sad išla u postupak, vidiš kako se ta cista pojavila s razlogom  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka bas mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melitas

ninochka također iskrene čestitke i sve bude uredu, jer mora biti! Ja nažalost opet krecem u nove pobjede!

----------


## tikica_69

NinaB, iskrene cestitke!!!  :Very Happy: 
A sto se tice pokvarenog krioprezevartora....sto da su u pitanju bili odmrznuti embriji??? I njih bi bacili?
Da se meni to dogodilo, u mojim godinama kad je umjeinost dobiti dovbar embrij, sigurna sam da bi ih tuzila... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tikica_69

NinaB, iskrene cestitke!!!  :Very Happy: 
A sto se tice pokvarenog krioprezevartora....sto da su u pitanju bili odmrznuti embriji??? I njih bi bacili?
Da se meni to dogodilo, u mojim godinama kad je umjetnost dobiti dobar embrio, sigurna sam da bi ih tuzila... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninochka28

> ninochka također iskrene čestitke i sve bude uredu, jer mora biti! Ja nažalost opet krecem u nove pobjede!


baš mi je žao što nije uspjelo ovaj put, ali jesi sugurna? baš sam imala i za tebe dobar osječaj :Mad:  ipak ti je danas tek 11dnt? meni ti je prekjučer počela neka sukrvica, ja digla ruke od svega i frendica me nagovorila da napravim test i eto ti vraga :Smile: 
drago mi jer da si se javila na forum i dobro nam došla i što prije ošla trudna :Very Happy: 

meni jučer navečer toliko bilo muka da sam naprosto uživala u tome koliko mi je muka :Laughing:

----------


## zedra

> Čestitam od srca, ninochka! Čestitke tvom mužu i obitelji. Bravo za osoblje našeg odjela! 
> Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na punkciji. Izvađeno 8 js, oplođeno i vraćena 3 embrija. Ostatak stanica je bačen jer je neki senzor za smrzavanje pokvaren. Prema tadašnjoj informaciji, trebali bi ga popravit kroz kojih 7 dana. 
> Susrela sam se s ljepotama našeg zakona, nakon dugo vremena dobila sam više jajnih stanica i nisu ih smjeli ostavit sve u stakalcu da se napravi prirodna selekcija najboljih embrija. 
> AuroraB, da nisu oni tvoji vodoinstalateri bili majstori za senzor!!??


e zbog ovoga ja više ne idem u postupak u Hrv. dok je god debilnog zakona i još debilnijeg ministra...doživjela sam (a i preživjela) punkciju sa samo 1 js, ali da ih dobijem 5,6, 10 i da mi ih bace( to je isto kao da imamo, recimo, 400 prstiju nakon rođenja,pa ako odrežu 5-6 -nema veze,bacaju nešto što je nenadoknadivo, neproizvodivo više. Žensko dijete se rađa s ukupnim brojem js za cijeli život, ne mogu se kasnije proizvoditi po potrebi.)  mislim da bih bila opasna po okolinu...

cestitke trudnicama, a svima drugima puno sreće...

----------


## Gabi25

> e zbog ovoga ja više ne idem u postupak u Hrv. dok je god debilnog zakona i još debilnijeg ministra...doživjela sam (a i preživjela) punkciju sa samo 1 js, ali da ih dobijem 5,6, 10 i da mi ih bace( to je isto kao da imamo, recimo, 400 prstiju nakon rođenja,pa ako odrežu 5-6 -nema veze,bacaju nešto što je nenadoknadivo, neproizvodivo više. Žensko dijete se rađa s ukupnim brojem js za cijeli život, ne mogu se kasnije proizvoditi po potrebi.) mislim da bih bila opasna po okolinu...
> 
> cestitke trudnicama, a svima drugima puno sreće...


zedra potpisujem te u potpunosti, zbog toga sam i ja odustala od postupaka u RH...

----------


## reny123

> A sto se tice pokvarenog krioprezevartora....sto da su u pitanju bili odmrznuti embriji??? I njih bi bacili?
> Da se meni to dogodilo, u mojim godinama kad je umjeinost dobiti dovbar embrij, sigurna sam da bi ih tuzila...


Ne njih, gutaju ista g.... ko i mi. ZNA SE koga treba tužiti!

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje hvala :Smile:  :Smile:  od srca na čestitkma. Ali kako ja nisam često na forumu jer moja paulica ima ritam i pol pa...ali danas sam evo šmugnula i kao da sam imala predosječaj da je netko trudan....
Ninochka čestitam ti od srca  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .....želim ti đačku trudnoću kakvu sam i ja imala :....
a ostalim curama svaki dan mislim i vibram za sve vas moje suputnice.......

----------


## tikica_69

ninochka, moje iskrene cestitke  :Very Happy: 
Malo je kao krenulo i u toj Vinograskoj....  :Klap:

----------


## jadro

ninochka čestitam

----------


## ninochka28

hvala vam cure od  :Heart: 

danas beta bila 358 i dr.zadovoljan i kaže netreba ponavljati više :Klap: 

sada mirujemo do 19.11 kada smo naručeni na prvi uzv :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeena

ooodlicno ninocka! :Very Happy: 
ma ide vinogradskoj, samo nas ocito nema puno na forumu... zadnji put kad sam bila na transferu bila je jedna curka koja je ostala trudna sa zamrznutim js, ali nazalost je bio spontani...

----------


## Tibi

*ninochka* super jeeeee  :Very Happy:  , sretno do kraja
svim curama u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
aurorablu za skori start ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala *Tibi*. U ponedjeljak sam na prvoj folikulometriji.

*Zeena*, kad si ti gore, vidimo se?

*Ninochka*, :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

joj, aurora, ja sam vec pri kraju s folikulometrijama... tako da se nadam da cu do ponedjeljka biti doma na mirovanju...  :Smile: 
ti si sad pikalica? zelim ti puno lijepih folikula i krasan endo...  :Cool:

----------


## FionaM

Ninochka, Nikolinica čestitam...svim pikalicama želim da im se dogodi isto što i Ninochki :Smile: 
Ja sam još ljetos ipak odlučila napustiti Vinogradsku i sreću potražiti u drugoj klinici, ali i dalje pratim šta se događa kod vas :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Danas oko podne sam poslala dr Radončiću mail  sa svim svojim nalazima.  Već oko 13 mi je odgovorio :Smile: ))
Uglavnom, nalazi su mi ok,  ima nekih sitnih odstupanja koja ne mogu biti uzrok neplodnosti.  Dogovorili smo se  da povadim još sve hormone, baš gledam, to što on traži nikad prije nisam ni vadila.  Sa svim nalazima ću otić k njemu kad dođem u Zg.  Kontam otić k njemu na uzv usporedno sa Vinogradskom,  baš me zanima dal će on predložit štopericu tj punkciju na isti dan ko i Tomić...Nije da ne vjerujem Tomiću al eto, od silnih folikula svaki put dobijem malo zrelih jajnih stanica.   Uvik mi punkcija bude 10. dan, a inače ovuliram na 14. dan...Ovaj put ću ić vadit i estradiol,da se točno vidi kad su jajne stanice zrele, ne želim ništa prepuštat slučaju.  Eto,  još 5 dana Yasmine tableta,  pa menga,  kontrola na CITO da se uvjerim da je cista pukla i drugi dan ciklusa krečem sa decapeptylom.  Ovo mora bit dobitni!!!

----------


## zedra

kinki, imaš pp

----------


## kinki

Hej, gledam sad šta sam pisala i ne bih da steknete dojam da ne vjerujem dr Tomiću.  Meni je on legao na prvu, onakav kakav je, šutljiv i tih.  Možda on ima razlog zašto mi ne daja da radim dodatne pretrage,  ipak on ima puno iskustva,  al meni vrag neda mira i moram poduzet sve šta mogu, ne mogu sjedit doma i čekat-kužite?  Da Tomić vidi da idem travaru vjerovatno bi umro od smjeha(ajme kako bi me sprdao), kao i svi liječnici.  A meni je taj isti travar pomogao u masu drugih stvari.  Možda bi zavrnuo očima da zna da sam išla Radončiću po preporuke za daljnje pretrage i eto okazalo se da mi zaista nisu trebale,  ali bar sam mirnija.   Istini za volju,  Tomić nije mogao znati kako ću ja reagirati na terapiju od 4 menopura dnevno.  Bila je hiper.  Onda mi je dao po va gonala.  Opet hiper.   Sad zna da je za mene samo jedan menopur i bog.  Lako je pametovat nekom drugom doktoru koji vidi sve moje nalaze,  vidi kako sam na šta reagirala ranije.   Naravno da će mu bit lakše radit sa nom kad zna koliko mi čega treba.  Uvjerena sam da žene imaju najviše uspjeha u mariboru samo iz razloga šta idu tamo nakon više neuspješnih pokušaja ovde.  Mene niko nigdi nije tako lijepo tretirao ko sestre, doktor i biolog u Vinogradskoj.  I svaka im čast, svima!!!

----------


## rikikiki

Nikolinica i Ninochka, čestitam vam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

U četvrtak idem na konzultacije s nalazima ... nadam se da će biti netko od vas tamo ... čini mi se Andream (veselim se što ću te vidjeti) ... još netko?

----------


## ivka13

Cure, lijepi pozdrav svima. Duže vas pratim, pa evo da se malo i uključim. Nova sam u svemu ovome, još sam uvijek u fazi prikupljanja nalaza, priča se razvlači oko 1,5 godine. MM je bespotrebno išao na operaciju varikokele, naravno to smo saznali nakon operacije. Barem je tako rekao dr.L na VV (da ta operacija nema smisla kod muškaraca s dijagnozom OAT i da smo čisti ivf/icsi slučaj). Poslije događaja na VV, evo nas u Vinogradskoj. 
Budući da mi je dr.L na VV odmah napravio pregled, a dr.T na Vinogradskoj nije, već mi samo dao još popis pretraga koje moram napraviti (nalaz hormona jer sve ostalo imamo), zanima me da li dr.T onda radi pregled barem prilikom mog 2.dolaska sa svim nalazima. Ovo mi je jako bitno jer je dr.L našao nešto na desnom jajniku za što kaže da bi moglo biti proširenje jajovoda, a kad sam to spomenula dr.T, rekao je da ćemo sve vidjeti kasnije. U biti se dvoumim da idem još privatno provjerit taj desni jajnik dok čekam nalaze hormona jer ne želim još gubiti vrijeme na čekanje (dok dočekam hormone za mjesec dana, pa ćemo onda vidit taj jajnik, pa nek se ispostavi da i to dalje treba "istraživat",...) Hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ivka*, dobrodošla! Dr.T. će te pregledati prije ulaska u postupak i određivanja protokola za stimulaciju. Ako te jako brine što je s tim proširenjem jajovoda, odi privatno na pregled da ne gubiš vrijeme. Ali ionako ti jajovodi nisu bitni u ivf-u  :Smile:  odnosno, njihova funkcija je preskočena

----------


## sretna35

> *Ivka*, dobrodošla! Dr.T. će te pregledati prije ulaska u postupak i određivanja protokola za stimulaciju. Ako te jako brine što je s tim proširenjem jajovoda, odi privatno na pregled da ne gubiš vrijeme. Ali ionako ti jajovodi nisu bitni u ivf-u  odnosno, njihova funkcija je preskočena


jajovodi su nebitni za oplodnju, i za implantaciju embrija, ali mogu naštetiti trudnoći uzrokovati spontani ukoliko su loši (slučaj moje prijateljice s VV-a)

----------


## ivka13

Da, znam da se jajovodi "preskaču" u ivf postupku i baš mi je čudno što je dr.L odmah spomenuo daljnje pretrage po tom pitanju pa čak i eventualnu operaciju uz riječi da bez obzira što nam ne trebaju jajovodi u ivf priči, proširenje jajovoda može znantno utjecati na uspješnost transfera i eventualnu trudnoću. I onda sam ja malo istraživala kako bi to moglo smetati kad se u cijeloj toj priči jajovodi zaobilaze, pa sam došla do informacije (medicinski članci na netu) da proširenje u biti podrazumijeva neku izraslinu na spoju jajnika i jajovoda, tj. vrećicu gnojnog sadržaja (nastala učestalim upalnim procesima) koja lagano otpušta svoj sadržaj, ili ti gnoj, toksine kroz jajovod u maternicu. I upravo zbog toga kasnije može doći do spontanog pobačaja ili spriječiti razvijanje embrija nakon transfera. 
Ako je koja od vas imala sličnu situaciju, pls neka se javi.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, i ja sam čula za to, i zabrinula se, jer i ja imam jedan neprohodan jajovod. Nedavno je dr.R.dao odgovor da to čak i nije problem u prirodnom postupku, kad hormoni manje rade, jer je samo 1 folikul, nego baš kad su jajnici hormonski stimulirani, onda se stvara puno više te tekućine u jajovodima - a ona može postati toksična ako se napravi upala. To samo po sebi i ne bi bio problem, ali budući da se u stimulaciji stvori puno te tekućine, ona može kroz jajovod doći do maternice - što i nije baš dobro za implantaciju. E sad, ne znam mogu li pomoći antibiotici preventivno, odnosno paralelno sa stimulacijom...

Koliko sam shvatila, samo postojanje nekakvog proširenja, ili neprohodnost jajovoda samo po sebi ne znači da mora doći do upale... Na krvnoj slici bi se vidjelo da postoji neko žarište u organizmu (jednom godišnje napravim kks).

U svakom slučaju, nije ni dr.Tomić, ni Kuna, a ni Radončić kad sam bila kod njega - nisu kod mene reagirali na to.

*Ivka*, odi privatno dok čekaš pregled.

----------


## ivka13

Hvala na odgovoru, Sretna35, znači njoj se dogodilo upravo ovo što sam uspjela saznati na netu. 
Nadam se da je kod mene ipak riječ o cisti, al mi je malo čudno što je ta cista "prisutna" već 1,5 mjesec. Naime, radila sam 3 ultrazvuka u tih mjesec i pol, imala sam i ovulaciju i M i cista je na sva 3 ultrazvuka bila prisutna (2 sam radila kod svog ginića, a 1 u VV kod dr.L dok je još bio tamo) . Pretpostavljam da bi pukla da je u pitanju cista i sad naravno i sama sumnjam na proširenje kad mi je već dr.L ubacio tu bubicu u uho.

----------


## ivka13

Da, i sama mislim da ću otić privatno.
I još jedna stvarčica (za sad  :Smile:  ), budući da ću nalaze od hormona dobiti tek oko 07.12., šta mislite, da li ima smisla da se naručujem odmah taj tjedan kod dr.T za dogovor za dalje (s obzirom na blagdane) ili da sve to prolongiram za 1.mj. kad prođu blagdani?

----------


## kinki

A majke ti mile, ovo mi je novost u vezi jajovoda.  Još mi samo fali briga više.  Najbolje da oden kod Dr House-a na oplodnju čini mi se AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  Bilo bi najbolje ne čitat ni forume ni ništa, blaženo neznanje!  Pola mojih prija šta su rodile ne znaju ni da ovuliraju samo jedan dan mjesečno.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> A majke ti mile, ovo mi je novost u vezi jajovoda.  Još mi samo fali briga više.  Najbolje da oden kod Dr House-a na oplodnju čini mi se AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  Bilo bi najbolje ne čitat ni forume ni ništa, blaženo neznanje!  Pola mojih prija šta su rodile ne znaju ni da ovuliraju samo jedan dan mjesečno.


 A *Kinki*  :Laughing: 

*Ivka*, ima raznih vrsta cisti. Folikularne ciste obično odu s m. Nekima se treba pomoć tabletama. A neke ciste se laparoskopski rješavaju (ja sam imala cistu preko godine dana, pa sam je riješila laparoskopski). Oni ti još nemaju raspored, odnosno, ne znaju kako će raditi u 12.i 1.mjesecu. Ali nazovi ti njih čim dobiješ nalaze!

----------


## frka

> Koliko sam shvatila, samo postojanje nekakvog proširenja, ili neprohodnost jajovoda samo po sebi ne znači da mora doći do upale... Na krvnoj slici bi se vidjelo da postoji neko žarište u organizmu (jednom godišnje napravim kks).


uf, moram se osvrnuti na ovo.... ne zelim nikoga plasiti, ali iz vlastitog iskustva znam da ne mora biti tako. prije 4 i pol godine sam ostala bez jednog jajnika i oba jajovoda - skoro 2 mjeseca sam hodala s hitne na hitnu (Petrova-Rebro) i doslovno puzala od bolova i preklinjala ljude da mi pomognu. UZV-i, rentgen i svi dr. nalazi koje su radili su bili odlicni. nakon 2 mjeseca su me napokon otvorili na Merkuru - trbuh je bio pun gnoja! imala sam gnojni apsces koji je zapoceo u lijevom jajovodu i jajniku, a nakon toliko vremena vec se prosirio po trbusnoj supljini - zato sam ostala i bez desnog jajovoda. napominjem da je KKS BILA SAVRSENA, CRP MANJI OD 1 cijelo to vrijeme!!! jedino sto je pokazalo problem bio je CA125 koji su mi izvadili neposredno prije operacije. dakle, tek 2 mjeseca nakon pocetka tegoba! iznosio je preko 500 ili 600, a dozvoljeno je do 30!! 

sad sam u trudnoci zavrsila u bolnici zbog bolova (vjerovatno posljedica operacije i priraslica) i jedna mi je dr. rekla da se u mom slucaju moze ponoviti infekcija, tj. moguce je da postoji i aktivira se neko zariste u trbuhu sto se ne mora (i vjerovatno nece) vidjeti na krvnoj slici jer je u pitanju lokalizirana upala (kao sto je bilo i prvi puta).

----------


## brigitta

Bok , evo da i ja dodam neke informacije, moja prijateljica izvadila jajovod, koji je bio "vrećasto" proširen na prijedlog dr V iz Maribora, navodno si poboljšava šanse za oplodnju još dodatnih 10%, a i moji jajovodi su prošireni i izvijugani , tako je pisalo na otpusnom pismu piza LPSC, ali mi nitko poslije nije gledao jajovode, niti sam čula mišljenj nekog dr da bi oni mogli biti problem...možda bi sama trebala pitati, ili nešto poduzeti....

----------


## ivka13

Frka, upravo sam o tome i čitala da može doći do takvih razmjera. Naime, naišla sam na podatak da se pod proširenjem jajovoda podrazumijeva ta vrećica koja je u biti nakupina gnoja. Ta vrećica pak nastaje kao posljedica mnogih upala tijekom ženinog života, koje se pak ne moraju okarakterizirat kao prave upale i najčešće se ni ne mogu ustanovit na pregledu. To su u biti one sitne upalice na koje ili mi same ne reagiramo ili pak doktori ne uzimaju za važnost. A manifestiraju se neodređeninm bolovima na donjem predjelu trbuha, lagano povišenom tjelesnom temperaturom i čak povišenom sedimentacijom krvi. A s obzirom da sam ja od 15 do 20 godine naveliko pohodila doktore koji se nikako nisu mogli dogovorit da li je u pitanju upala desnog jajnika ili slijepog crijeva, stalno sam imala povišenu temperaturu ( do 37,5), ali su to onda pripisivali pubertetu jer nisu mogli dokazat od čega, i čak povišenu sedimentaciju (ali ne uvijek), uopće se ne bih čudila da stvarno imam proširenje jajovoda, a ne cistu. 
Hvala na ovom postu, sad sam definitivno sigurna da ovo neću prepustit slučaju i otići ću privatno doktoru dok čekam ove nalaze na Vinogradskoj.

----------


## delfin

> Ako je koja od vas imala sličnu situaciju, pls neka se javi.


*Ivka13,* imamo sličnu situaciju. Imala sam laparoskopiju u veljači 2010. upravo zbog hydrosalpinxa na lijevom jajovodu. Odstranjen mi je hydrosalpinx, ali ne i cijeli jajovod. Na kontrolnom color dopleru bila sam u rujnu i to kod doktora koji  i postavio dijagnozu hydrosalpinx i on je tada rekao da se jajovodi ne vide - što je dobar znak. Samo mjesec dana nakon toga, na folikulometriji tijekom mog prvog postupka, dr. Tomić je rekao da je hydrosalpinx opet tu. Pitala sam ga moram li opet na laparoskopiju, on je rekao - za sada ne. Imam stimulirani postupak u siječnu, ako to ne uspije ići ću na laparo i zahtijevat da mi taj jajovod izvade.
*Sretna35*, možeš li, molm te,detaljnije objasniti situaciju svoje prijatejice?

----------


## andream

> Nikolinica i Ninochka, čestitam vam 
> 
> U četvrtak idem na konzultacije s nalazima ... nadam se da će biti netko od vas tamo ... čini mi se Andream (veselim se što ću te vidjeti) ... još netko?


Ja sam tamo oko pola 10, i meni je drago, riki.

----------


## Gabi25

Vidim da vas dosta ima problema sa jajovodima, meni su jedan izvadili kad sam imala vanmateričnu i ostao mi je samo desni. Pitala sam dr. Tomića na jednoj folikulometriji da li vidi nešto ''loše'' na tom jajovodu i da li misli da bi ga trebala izvaditi rekao je da ne, da ne vidi nikakvu tekućinu i da je, kako mu se čini, začepljen pri samom vrhu i da zbog toga ne bi trebao utjecati na implantaciju. U tom stimuliranom smo imali biokemijsku pa sam mu nekako i povjerovala. Iako me to i dalje jako kopka i baš me zanima što će reći dr. V u Mariboru.

Eh da, ninochka čestitam od srca i ovdje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

*Gabi25,* ako ti je jajovod samo začepljen a nije ispunjen tekućinom,onda nemaš brige. To ti ne smeta. Ti nam ipak reci što će reći dr. V.

----------


## brigitta

Nisam znala da se jajovodi vide n aobičnom UZ, baš ću pitati dr T kada dođem na kontrolu

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mislim da kad su jajovodi ok da se ništa posebno ne vidi, a vidi se kad ima tekućine.

----------


## ivka13

Brigitta, napisala si da ti je dr u Mariboru rekao da operacija proširenog jajovoda poboljšava uspješnost oplodnje za 10%. Evo, malo sam prokopala ponovo po netu i našla onaj članak koji sam spomenula pa ću staviti dio njega _"Neuklanjanje hydrosalpinxa može dovesti do: 
-nemogućnosti implantacije embrija (važno je znati da uklanjanje hydrosalpinxa podiže uspešnost neke od metoda asistirane oplodnje za 50%) 
-vanmaterične trudnoće (ovo važi i za metode asistirane oplodnje)."_
Nemojte zamjerit ako previše pažnje dodajem ovoj temi, ali i sama sam došla do zaključka da je bolje sve provjerit i više puta na više strana, nego živjet u neznanju. A posebno pušem na hladno nakon što je jedna dr bila uvjerena kako će operacije varikokele MM definitivno pomoći u našem problemu, mi nismo išli po drugo mišljenje i onda nakon operacije dođemo drugom dr koji kaže da je operacija bila totalno nepotrebna. Bili smo novi u svemu tome i nismo tražili druga mišljenja, vidim da vi već sve imate poprilično iskustva u svemu ovome, ali opet skrećem pažnju da se ne vjeruje svima bezrezervno; uvijek tražiti barem drugo mišljenje!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ivka*, da li dijagnoza hydrosalpinx znači da je tekućina uvijek tu??? Meni se u jajovodu nakuplja tekućina oko ovulacije.

Može li se to npr.punktirati kad se i folikuli punktiraju?

Da li je ta tekućina ista kao npr.tekućina koja se stvara kod hiperstimulacije? Znam da HS ne smeta za implantaciju (osim što je opasna za ženu i mora se sanirati).

----------


## ivka13

> *Ivka*, da li dijagnoza hydrosalpinx znači da je tekućina uvijek tu??? Meni se u jajovodu nakuplja tekućina oko ovulacije.
> 
> Može li se to npr.punktirati kad se i folikuli punktiraju?
> 
> Da li je ta tekućina ista kao npr.tekućina koja se stvara kod hiperstimulacije? Znam da HS ne smeta za implantaciju (osim što je opasna za ženu i mora se sanirati).


Aurora, nažalost, ne znam ti odgovorit. Možda neka od cura s foruma zna. Spremam se slijedeći tjedan kod svog gin na ultrazvuk da vidim jel ovo nešto još kod jajnika ili je nestalo, pa ako je prisutno, idem privatno dr.L koji mi je i skrenuo pažnju na to pa ću ga pitati malo detaljnije o svemu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajde, pa nam javi!

----------


## tlukaci5

oprostite što upadam s ovim pitanjem, ali zanima me kako bih ja mogla do dr. Luč. na pregled privatno i koliko to košta jer nisam iz ZG.?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> oprostite što upadam s ovim pitanjem, ali zanima me kako bih ja mogla do dr. Luč. na pregled privatno i koliko to košta jer nisam iz ZG.?


Malo si zalutala. Sve ti tu piše: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...linikama/page7

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, ajde ako koja ovih dana ide gore da pita sestre kako rade preko Bozicnih blagdana. Naime, trebala bi u drugoj polovici prosinca krenuti sa stimuliranim,pa da me ne otpile....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, a ne bi ih zvala i ugurala se za ovaj mjesec?!!? znaš da do sad nisu radili od Božića do 10.1.

----------


## brigitta

Dugo sam bila kod dr L, ja predpostavljam da bi mi on rekao da mi s jajovodima nešto nije u redu

----------


## brigitta

> Cure, ajde ako koja ovih dana ide gore da pita sestre kako rade preko Bozicnih blagdana. Naime, trebala bi u drugoj polovici prosinca krenuti sa stimuliranim,pa da me ne otpile....


I ja bih trebala krenuti u drugoj polovici 12, zvala jučer, sestra mi je rekla  ako ne budu radili da ce me prebaciti za 1. ili 2 mj..... za 1. to bih još mogla podnijeti . ali zašto za 2. to mi je predugo za čekati, i nije fer, aku su me već naručili za 12...

----------


## tikica_69

> I ja bih trebala krenuti u drugoj polovici 12, zvala jučer, sestra mi je rekla  ako ne budu radili da ce me prebaciti za 1. ili 2 mj..... za 1. to bih još mogla podnijeti . ali zašto za 2. to mi je predugo za čekati, i nije fer, aku su me već naručili za 12...


 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
Sutra cu ih ja nazvati...

----------


## delfin

Ja imam stimulirani u siječnju - što sad po ovome znači da neću ući u postupak prije veljače ili čak ožujka? Pa ovo je za pop...

----------


## kinki

Uffff pa dobro jel iko od vas vidio dr Tomića gore u zadnje vrime?  Ako ga nema ja ne bih išla sad u postupak,   mogu ustupit misto i lijekove nekom od vas.  Jednostavno ne želim ić kod nikog drugog nego kod njega :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Eto zvala sam, i mene su prebacili iza Nove a kako se vracaju 17.01. i ja mogu tek u veljaci na postupak, ocito, s obzirom da datum kada cu dobiti M.
Znam da bi sestre bile bedaste da ne iskoriste svoj GO, kao i doktori, no smatram da se moglo to organizirati da jedna sestra, jedan lijecnik i jedan biolog budu gore preko Bozicnih, a drugi preko novogodisnjih blagdana, kao sto to svugdje drugdje rade, pa i u mojoj firmi. Ne moze se zbog godisnjih zatvoriti cijeli odjel u bolnici.
Ocito je da se tom minimalnom kolicinom lijekova i tim otezanjem ipak na neki nacin od strane Min. zdr. koci medicinska oplodnja u Hrvata.
Stvarno je zalosno da zena u 42. godini jedan jedini postupak ceka od lipnja ove godine i nece ga docekati jos bar 3 mjeseca.
Nisam uopce tuzna zbog toga sto mozda necu imati priliku postati jos jednom majka, nevjerojatno sam bijesna!!!!! :smajlickojigutimilinovica:

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni je to isto bez veze da se oni ne mogu organizirat ko sto je Tikica rekla.Ja isto radim u bolnici i petke i svetke i ne zakljucavamo bravu zato kaj su blagdani.

----------


## Zeena

> Uffff pa dobro jel iko od vas vidio dr Tomića gore u zadnje vrime? Ako ga nema ja ne bih išla sad u postupak, mogu ustupit misto i lijekove nekom od vas. Jednostavno ne želim ić kod nikog drugog nego kod njega


je, gore je dr.T bez brige  :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Nisam danas išla jer moj dragi muž nije podigao nalaz spermiograma pa sam odgodila za ponedjeljak! Onda ... vidimo se u ponedjeljak!!
Andream ... kako je danas prošlo?

----------


## Tibi

evo ja sam danas bila gore i opet sam vidjela samo dr. K koji me je i pregledao. To je već 5-ti put zaredom što ja idem, a da nisam vidjela dr. T-a. Meni skroz odgovara i dr. K, samo mi je čudno što više ne vidim dr. T. E sad ja sam u brizi do kad će me htjeti pratiti naši dr-i jer meni se tako ne ide dole u one uzv i trudničke ambulante u prizemlju  :Rolling Eyes: . 
Inače, ja sam došla kasnije, kad više nije bilo nikoga, ali rekla mi je teta spremačica da je danas gore bila užasna gužva, jako puno punkcija, transfera i folikulometrija. 
*Andream* jesi se načekala?

----------


## kinki

> je, gore je dr.T bez brige


 Joj hvala ti draga :Smile: ) 
Malo me grize savjest što ja još i biram doktora dok druge žene nikako da dočekaju svoje postupke :Sad: 
Možda ja imam sreće pa nikad do sada nisam čekala ni dana ništa,  a možda se radi o tome što sam dva puta išla sa svojim lijekovima, još jednom od svog ginekologa, jednom prirodnjak, tako da je ovo prvi put da idem s njihovim menopurima,  i treba mi samo 8 komada pa su toliko imali...Uff,  mogu mislit kako je frustrirajuće da možete i želite u postupak-a lijekova nema.  A što se tiče godišnjih, ne znam šta bih vam rekla.  Jedna sestra ne može sve sama,  jedan biolog nije dovoljno stručan da sam sve obavlja, a doktor je za mene ionako samo jedan i jedini.  Možda kad se još malo ušeme neće biti tako. Nisu oni krivi, jbga.

----------


## Gabi25

> Joj hvala ti draga) 
> Malo me grize savjest što ja još i biram doktora dok druge žene nikako da dočekaju svoje postupke
> Možda ja imam sreće pa nikad do sada nisam čekala ni dana ništa, a možda se radi o tome što sam dva puta išla sa svojim lijekovima, još jednom od svog ginekologa, jednom prirodnjak, tako da je ovo prvi put da idem s njihovim menopurima, i treba mi samo 8 komada pa su toliko imali...Uff, mogu mislit kako je frustrirajuće da možete i želite u postupak-a lijekova nema. A što se tiče godišnjih, ne znam šta bih vam rekla. Jedna sestra ne može sve sama, jedan biolog nije dovoljno stručan da sam sve obavlja, a doktor je za mene ionako samo jedan i jedini. Možda kad se još malo ušeme neće biti tako. Nisu oni krivi, jbga.


Jedan biolog je radio gore više od godinu i pol pa je mogao sam, jednom je čak dok sam ja imala punkciju bila i samo jedna sestra jer je druga bila bolesna a jedan doktor to itekako može, pa to smo vidjeli sto puta. Tako da ipak mislim da bi se to dalo organizirati. 
tikica i ostale cure žao mi je što vas odgađaju, želim vam puno sreće u postupcima u 2.mjesecu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, a znaš li do kojeg datuma rade u 12.mjesecu?

I zna li se tko je novi doktor kojeg nam pripremaju???

----------


## tikica_69

Nemam pojma Aurora...
Znam samo da su bolje radili kad je bila samo jedna sestra, jedan biolog i jedan doktor....

----------


## kinki

> Jedan biolog je radio gore više od godinu i pol pa je mogao sam, jednom je čak dok sam ja imala punkciju bila i samo jedna sestra jer je druga bila bolesna a jedan doktor to itekako može, pa to smo vidjeli sto puta. Tako da ipak mislim da bi se to dalo organizirati. 
> tikica i ostale cure žao mi je što vas odgađaju, želim vam puno sreće u postupcima u 2.mjesecu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 Ma e, al novi biolog nema dovoljno iskustva.  A bez biologa nema ničega.  A jedan doktor ne može pokriti sve postupke potpuno sam, nema šanse. Pa ne rade oni samo to-šta je vama? Koliko puta Tomić radi noćnu alooo.  Sestra može bit sama dan-dva ali 10 dana-pa prošvikala bi.

----------


## andream

> Nisam danas išla jer moj dragi muž nije podigao nalaz spermiograma pa sam odgodila za ponedjeljak! Onda ... vidimo se u ponedjeljak!!
> Andream ... kako je danas prošlo?


 A ja sve gledala jel ću te negdje vidjeti... nije bilo strašne gužve. Danas folikul već 12 na 8dc, bolje nego pod menopurima. U sub sam opet na UZV.

----------


## kinki

> Nemam pojma Aurora...
> Znam samo da su bolje radili kad je bila samo jedna sestra, jedan biolog i jedan doktor....


 Ja sam tamo otkad su počeli radit i uvik su bile dvi sestre i dva doktora.  Ako su neki bili odsutni to je drugo, al imajte na umu da nas je prije bilo puuuuuno manje!  Pa ja bih došla na punkciju sama, na transfer-opet sama, u čekaoni dvi žene....

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ma e, al novi biolog nema dovoljno iskustva.  A bez biologa nema ničega.  A jedan doktor ne može pokriti sve postupke potpuno sam, nema šanse. Pa ne rade oni samo to-šta je vama? Koliko puta Tomić radi noćnu alooo.  Sestra može bit sama dan-dva ali 10 dana-pa prošvikala bi.


Nisi u pravu. Nova biologica itekako ima iskustva, možda i više od našeg biologa, radila je na VV prije. A Tomić je radio tako reći sve sam godinu dana. Kao što je i biolog bio sam. Ne kažem da to tako treba bit, to je svakako bio veliki stres za sve. Ali ako su tako funkcionirali toliko dugo, ne razumijem ni ja kako je sad, kad je čak i 3.doktor u igri, teško pokrit tih 10 dana oko Božića i nove godine.

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, nisi u pravu...ja sam prvi postupak imala u Vinogradskoj u veljaci 2009. i tada je tamo bio samo dr. Tomic, sestra Ana i biolog Ljeljak. Pacijenata je naravno bilo manje, ali klapalo je to i subotama i nedjeljama kad je trebalo... Dr. Kuna nije u pocetku uopce radio tamo, bez obzira sto je voditelj odjela. Tek nakon koji mjesec je i on poceo raditi postupke (mislim negdje u svibnju, provjeriti cu doma na povijestima bolesti).

----------


## ninochka28

> *Tikice*, a znaš li do kojeg datuma rade u 12.mjesecu?
> 
> I zna li se tko je novi doktor kojeg nam pripremaju???


možda ovaj doktor koji je mene oplodio :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

> *Tikice*, a znaš li do kojeg datuma rade u 12.mjesecu?
> 
> I zna li se tko je novi doktor kojeg nam pripremaju???


možda ovaj doktor koji je mene oplodio :Laughing:  :Laughing:  moj dragi specijalizant :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, na njega sam i mislila  :Smile:  Dobro je počeo...ali rado bi i znali nešto o njemu... npr. kako se zove  :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

i ja bi voljela znati kako se zove?morat ću pitati ipak je on moj heroj :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

> kinki, nisi u pravu...ja sam prvi postupak imala u Vinogradskoj u veljaci 2009. i tada je tamo bio samo dr. Tomic, sestra Ana i biolog Ljeljak. Pacijenata je naravno bilo manje, ali klapalo je to i subotama i nedjeljama kad je trebalo... Dr. Kuna nije u pocetku uopce radio tamo, bez obzira sto je voditelj odjela. Tek nakon koji mjesec je i on poceo raditi postupke (mislim negdje u svibnju, provjeriti cu doma na povijestima bolesti).


Aha, ja sam došla krajem 2, mjeseca 2009. Tad su bili svi tamo već. Kuna je tek kasnije postao voditelj odjela koliko ja znam. Doduše, tek u 10. mjesecu te godine sam imala priliku pasti u ruke Kuni jer je Tomić bio odsutan.  Neću komentirat šta se desilo s mojim postupkom tada.

----------


## delfin

> Eto zvala sam, i mene su prebacili iza Nove a kako se vracaju 17.01.:


17.01. ????? Kakvi su to blagdani do 17.01.?

----------


## brigitta

Naručila sam se za kontrolu 19. 11. svi nalazi su mi ok, za divno čudo, sretna sam zbog toga, pa cu vidjeti kada ću na postupak..... dan po dan, mjesec po mjesec, prođoše 3 godine kako hodočastim po našim ustanovama, već sam jednom izvisila na VV krajem godine, nakon tri dana suprefacta i antibiotika dr L je rekao da prekinem jer klinika nije imala love i dobili zabranu od ravnatelja, tako se oni igraju s nama, sva sreća da smo mi tako jake i pametne i odlučne, i znamo što hoćemo, jer ovo društvo i nema baš previše razumijevanja za nas...... radim u zdravstvu i znam na što sve odlaze novci..... i za što se sve visi po doktorima, za svakakve gluposti

----------


## kinki

> *Ninochka*, na njega sam i mislila  Dobro je počeo...ali rado bi i znali nešto o njemu... npr. kako se zove


Koliko je visok, koju boju očiju ima hahahaha!!!

----------


## reny123

Ljudi imaju pravo iskoristiti svoje slobodne dane jer, pretpostavljam, imaju ogromne viškove sati. Na žalost, to se lomi na nama. Ponovo greška sustava koji nije osigurao dovoljan broj ljudi. Još nemaju ekipirana dva tima i, kako god okreneš, ne mogu cijelo vrijeme osigurat uslugu. Doduše, pitanje je po kojim sve odjelima njih rotiraju u dane blagdana, vjerojatno nemaju suglasnosti za zapošljavanje novih ljudi kad netko ode (pogotovo u mirovinu) i po svim odjelima nedostaje ljudi, a upravi dobro dođe malo i zatvorit butigu, čisto da prišparaju. Ja sam isto kmet iz milinovićeva resora, pa si preslikavam kak bi to i kod njih moglo biti.
Zato, svekoliko pučanstvo, birajte ponovo iste. A dotični se vidim sprema i na Pantovčak: "Unazadimo Hrvatsku"!

----------


## mare41

reny, baš zato što znaš kako se radi znaš da se stalno radi, ovo nisu hitni (bitni) pacijenti i njih se može staviti mjesec, dva na čekanje, hvala im.

----------


## brigitta

Kada imaš 40 nije ti baš svejedno jer za mjesec dva imaš 41.....

----------


## reny123

Mare 41, slažem se. Problem je što NITKO nije bitan. Ista priča je s onkološkim bolesnicima, djecom koja čekaju ortodonta, ljudi koji čekaju magnetsku rezonancu, bake koje čekaju kukove jer se kretat ne mogu... Pokrali državu, i sada za nikog nema. A elita se liječi gdje i kad hoće, kolko košta da košta. Eeee, da je pokoja torba s novcem završila u državnom proračunu, a ne na privatnim računima, moglo bi se platit kojeg doktora i sestru više na svakom odjelu. Eeee, da se nije rasprodavala država, samo da bi se mogla pokupit provizija, možda bi nešto od zarade ostalo kod nas u proračunu, i eto nam kojeg dječjeg vrtića više....
Znam da sam off topic, no ne mogu si pomoći. 
No da baš ne naljutim administratore, vraćam se temi. Moj 2. stimulirani nije uspio, dobila M. Idemo  dalje...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Kada imaš 40 nije ti baš svejedno jer za mjesec dva imaš 41.....


Naravno, ali ide se logikom: nitko tu nije bolestan i neće umrijeti... u tom smislu nismo hitni.

Naravno, u privatnim klinikama toga nema... hitni su svi koji plate, tako je to, nažalost...

----------


## mare41

> nitko tu nije bolestan i neće umrijeti... u tom smislu nismo hitni.


 Ne slažem se da neplodnost nije bolest, kužim šta si htjela reći, al niko u zdravstvu nema kolektivne godišnje osim MPO-a (a neću više OT).
reny, žao mi je, idemo dalje (bez predaje).

----------


## andream

Reny, žao mi je.
Ideš sad u prirodnjak?

----------


## reny123

> Reny, žao mi je.
> Ideš sad u prirodnjak?


Ne znam. Idem u utorak na razgovor. Ili to, ili se odmoriti do slijedeće stimulacije, obzirom da dosad u 3 prirodnjaka nikad nisam došla do js. Pitat ću dr. T što nam je za činiti.

----------


## andream

Sretno onda na dogovoru i javi nam što ste dogovorili. I mene već unaprijed kopka strategija što ako prirodnjak ne uspije.

----------


## andream

Zanima me, da li se u prirodnjaku uvijek dobije štoperica? Pretpostavljam da je kupujete da ne ulazi u onih 6 postupaka?
S obzirom da je meni jednom i pod štopericom puknuo folikul (kad sam bila na AIH-ovima), što se radi u tim slučajevima - inseminacija?

----------


## mia74

Kad sam bila u prirodnjaku,ponudili su mi štopericu Brevactide,no ja sam je odbila i sebi kupila Ovitrelle-čisto jer mi je bilo lakše se samoj s njom piknuti+ne znam kako se to tretira-ako mi daju štopericu,bojala sam se da mi se računa postupak-bez obzira na to što to nisu ni Gonali ni Menopuri-a iskreno,nisam ih ni pitala.
Pitaj ih pa ćeš vidjeti.
Koliko sam skužila,dobiva se štoperica,mada je bilo slučajeva i bez nje!

----------


## reny123

Ja sam svaki put u prirodnjaku dobivala štopericu. Nisam kupila samo zadnji put, kada sam dobila Brevactide. Tada mi je rečeno da ne ulazi u "famoznih 6" jer se to odnosi na Gonale i Menopure, tj stimulaciju. Dobiva se intramuskularno pa sam išla na hitnu da me piknu. Nadam se da otada nije došao potiho neki pravilnik ili okružnica ljubljenog nam ministra i HZZO-a, a sve u svezi sa štednjom, jelte. To je bilo prije 3 mjeseca.

----------


## kinki

> Zanima me, da li se u prirodnjaku uvijek dobije štoperica? Pretpostavljam da je kupujete da ne ulazi u onih 6 postupaka?
> S obzirom da je meni jednom i pod štopericom puknuo folikul (kad sam bila na AIH-ovima), što se radi u tim slučajevima - inseminacija?


Draga,  štoperica ti služi samo da osigura da će folikul sazrijeti i puknuti,  ona ga ne može zaustaviti da ne pukne-za to služi supresija.  Obzirom da u prirodnjakune dobijamo supresiju, dešava se ponekad da nam folikuli puknu ranije.  Onda se ide na inseminaciju-jbga.

----------


## kinki

reny, žao mi je zbog ishoda :Sad: 
volila bi da ne znam, ali dobro znam kako ti je...jadne smo ti sve mi skupa...

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam uvijek do sada primila štopericu u prirodnjaku osim u jednoj privatnoj klinici. Meni je dr. T prije 3 mj. rekao da u "famoznih 6" ulazi i prirodnjak ako dobiješ štopericu od njih, pa da je bolje da ju kupujem. Očito svakom govore drugačije :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

> Draga,  štoperica ti služi samo da osigura da će folikul sazrijeti i puknuti,  ona ga ne može zaustaviti da ne pukne-za to služi supresija.  Obzirom da u prirodnjakune dobijamo supresiju, dešava se ponekad da nam folikuli puknu ranije.  Onda se ide na inseminaciju-jbga.


Kinki, hvala na prosvijetljenju. Evo dokaza da sam i nakon par godina u MPO vodama još uvijek - laik.

----------


## reny123

> Ja sam uvijek do sada primila štopericu u prirodnjaku osim u jednoj privatnoj klinici. Meni je dr. T prije 3 mj. rekao da u "famoznih 6" ulazi i prirodnjak ako dobiješ štopericu od njih, pa da je bolje da ju kupujem. Očito svakom govore drugačije


Da li ima još koja cura informaciju vezanu uz Brevactid. Ne mogu vjerovati da su me krivo informirali i zbog te jedne injekcije mi ubrojili stimulirani postupak.

----------


## reny123

Provjerila sam na listu lijekova HZZO-a. Samo su Menopur i Gonal F ograničeni na 6 postupaka. Štoperice nisu, one idu na preporuku ginekologa ili endokrinologa i nemaju upisano ograničenje.

----------


## andream

Pa to onda znači da štopericu treba osigurati klinika, na preporuku ginekologa, ako sam dobro shvatila? Ne znam zašto su ga neke cure trebale kupovati, tim više jer nema veze s tih 6 postupaka?

----------


## tlukaci5

> Pa to onda znači da štopericu treba osigurati klinika, na preporuku ginekologa, ako sam dobro shvatila? Ne znam zašto su ga neke cure trebale kupovati, tim više jer nema veze s tih 6 postupaka?


 e tako je, i ja se to pitam koja sam prošla kak sam prošla: štopericu sam morala kupiti taj dan u zg(jer sam inače iz slavonije a kod nas je nema  :Nope: ),jer mi je tu večer trebala pa sam obišla cijeli zagreb uzduž i poprijeko da bi ju konačno našla i zakasnila na vlak, pa fino čekala idući koji je išao nakon 4h i još se drndala doma dobra 4h, dan za pamćenje! :Mad:  a bila sam naručena samo na folikulometriju.. no dobro bilo pa prošlo :Rolling Eyes: 
uglavnom meni su izričito rekli da si ju moram sama kupiti i to kad sam pitala gdje, u kojoj ljekarni, su rekli nek se sama snađem, da ja to jednostavno moram nabaviti!

----------


## reny123

> Pa to onda znači da štopericu treba osigurati klinika, na preporuku ginekologa, ako sam dobro shvatila? Ne znam zašto su ga neke cure trebale kupovati, tim više jer nema veze s tih 6 postupaka?


Pretpostavljam da nam daju kad imaju. Kad nemaju, kupujemo same. Za Gonale i Menopure isto moraju kalkulirati i natezati. Meni se čini da sve tak oskudno dobivaju, da je pravo čudo što opće i obrade toliko žena.
O stanju u proračunu i državi sam jučer govorila, pa više ne smijem.

----------


## Marnie

> Provjerila sam na listu lijekova HZZO-a. Samo su Menopur i Gonal F ograničeni na 6 postupaka. Štoperice nisu, one idu na preporuku ginekologa ili endokrinologa i nemaju upisano ograničenje.


Točno je da su samo Menopur i Gonal na HZZO listi, što sam ja i napomenula dr. T kada mi je spomenuo da mi dana štoperica može potrošiti jedan besplatan postupak. Rekao je da ako nam se štoperica da u postupku da znači da ga HZZO financira...Ide mi pomalo na živce što se ništa ne zna konkretno i nema nekog pravila da znamo na čemu smo. Nije mi jasno zašto se u svakoj klinici drugačije tumače besplatni postupci?!?

----------


## kiara79

Na SD isto tako,dobiješ li samo štopericu ili još i npr.30 gonala isto ti se računa postupak...nažalost... :Mad: 
za AIH-ove uvijek sam kupovala štopericu da mi ne broje postupak..

----------


## reny123

To nema nikakvog smisla. Ako imamo pravo od HZZO-a dobiti 6x Menopur ili Gonal, kako dobivanje štoperice poništava to pravo? Gdje to piše?

----------


## Kadauna

> To nema nikakvog smisla. Ako imamo pravo od HZZO-a dobiti 6x Menopur ili Gonal, kako dobivanje štoperice poništava to pravo? Gdje to piše?


 nigjde to tako ne piše, to se po meni proizvoljnost klinike i to nikako  ne biste trebale prihvatiti. Zovite HZZO  i nek vam protumače taj zakon  ili tu praksu S. Duha i Vinogradske.

----------


## kiara79

Pa ista stvar je sa Cetrotidom,u Vinogradskoj i SD "nije na listi",a na VV je...baš se pitam kako,a listu određuje HZZO...
hmmmm.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## reny123

Evo kopiram post Kadaune od 01.04.1010.

* * 

 				   						 						 				 					 						 							službeni odgovor od HZZO-a, odnosno maili koji je naša forumašica Dani82 (HVALA!) dobila od HZZO-a glasi ovako, kopiram: _

Vezano  uz upit o pravu na broj postupaka  potpomognute oplodnje iznosimo da  se  "ograničenje" broja postupaka  potpomognute oplodnje na teret sredstava   obveznog zdravstvenog  osiguranja odnosi se isključivo na broj pokušaja u  kojima  su  korišteni lijekovi za stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova  Zavoda, a  ne i  na sam postupak medicinske oplodnje.
Dakle, ograničenje se veže samo uz  smjernicu iz Liste lijekova Zavoda  pod brojem 42, a koja se odnosi na primjenu  lijekova menotropin  (FSH+LH) i folitropin alfa, te koja glasi: do šest pokušaja,  a nakon  svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja.
Slijedom  rečenog, ukoliko u postupku potpomognute oplodnje ne koristite   lijekove za  stimulaciju ovulacije s Liste lijekova Zavoda na koje se   ograničenje odnosi,  broj postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na teret   sredstava obveznog zdravstvenog  osiguranja nije ograničen.  
_

Ograničenje se odnosi SAMO na one postupke u kojima se koristi gore  podcrtano, dakle ako koristiš gonale ili menopure (bez obzira koliko ih  koristiš) na račun HZZO-a, ako ne koristiš (a ne koristiš u postupku s  odmrznutim j.s.) ni menopur ni gonal, onda to ne ulazi kao jedan od  šest besplatnih postupaka.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da se malo vratim na temu s prošle stranice o jajovodima. Rekao mi danas dr.T. da se ta toksična tekućina koja se nakuplja kod nas koje imamo neprohodne jajovode - ispunktira na punkciji.

----------


## ivka13

> Da se malo vratim na temu s prošle stranice o jajovodima. Rekao mi danas dr.T. da se ta toksična tekućina koja se nakuplja kod nas koje imamo neprohodne jajovode - ispunktira na punkciji.


Hvala, Aurora, na info jer ja još uvijek nisam stigla ni do svog ginića, a kamoli negdje drugdje. A ionako od svog gin nikad ni ne dobijem konkretne odgovore. Ne znam kako je kod vas, ali otkad se kod mene počela razvijati ova priča s mpo, kad god pitam svog gin nešto, on mi samo odgovori da on nije stručnjak za mpo i da se onda ni ne bi upuštao u odgovore, da će on postupiti onako kako mi doktori u Zagrebu napišu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ivka*, to uopće nije neuobičajeno. Mislim da većina tzv.ginekologa opće prakse uopće ne zna ništa o ivf postupcima, kao ni o lijekovima koji se koriste. Tako da te to ne treba previše čuditi  :Smile: 

Cure, s kim se vidim u srijedu ujutro gore?

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure, s kim se vidim u srijedu ujutro gore?


Sa mnom  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Sa mnom


Odlično! Znači, prirodnjak je u tijeku...  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Da u tijeku ...  :Cool:  ... pri kraju!
U srijedu je punkcija .. imam folikul 16 mm i endo 10 mm. Jutros mi je LH trakica bila skoro pozitivna (ponovit ću za jedno 2 sata), tako da postoji velika mogućnost da folikula u srijedu neće više biti! Vidjet ćemo!

----------


## brigitta

Rikikiki, molim te, gdje si kupila LH trakice i koliko koštaju?
Nadam se da će tvoj folikul izdržati.....

----------


## rikikiki

Sad sam ih kupila u ljekarni i koštaju 99 kn (ima ih 5). Inače ih kupujem preko neta (www.saveontests.com) i tamo su puno jeftinije, ali sam zaboravila napraviti zalihu pa sam, eto, kupila kod nas.

----------


## brigitta

> Sad sam ih kupila u ljekarni i koštaju 99 kn (ima ih 5). Inače ih kupujem preko neta (www.saveontests.com) i tamo su puno jeftinije, ali sam zaboravila napraviti zalihu pa sam, eto, kupila kod nas.


Hvala...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, znači, večeras štoperica??? Ma valjda neće puknut, danas si pričala, na koliko ono ti je bila štoperica kod ovog zadnjeg uspješnog postupka?

----------


## rikikiki

Na 19  :Smile:  ... ali to je bio lijeni desni jajnik, a ovo sad je vrijedan lijevi koji uvijek negdje žuri!!
Idem sad opet popiškiti jednu trakicu pa da vidimo!

----------


## rikikiki

Trakica je debelo pozitivna. Štoperica će biti prekasno.

----------


## delfin

> Da se malo vratim na temu s prošle stranice o jajovodima. Rekao mi danas dr.T. da se ta toksična tekućina koja se nakuplja kod nas koje imamo neprohodne jajovode - ispunktira na punkciji.


*AuroraBlu*,to je meni spomenula moja gin opće prakse,ali meni se to ne čini kao neko dugotrajno rješenje. I ja ću u slijedećem postupku pitati dr. Tomića za to.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, a da ne uzmeš štopericu i odeš sutra na punkciju?  :Cool: 

*Delfin*, to i nije dugotrajno rješenje, nego samo za aktualni postupak. Tada jedino i može smetati. Budući da ja ionako nemam mogućnosti začeti, osim ako sam u postupku - ta voda mi samo u postupku i može  smetati. Tako da je to kao privremeno rješenje sasvim ok.

----------


## rikikiki

Pa ne znam da bi T. bio baš oduševljen s tim. Bit će domaća zadaća ... a ako folikulić izdrži nek se Ljiljak potrudi pronaći jednog spermića .. pa nećemo ih sve potrošit! :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* sretno, ma bez obzira koja opcija na kraju prevlada

----------


## andream

Riki, ja te slijedim istim scenarijem - danas dobivam štopericu (folikul je 18). Naravno da me strah da će punkcija u čet biti prekasno, pa ćemo sutra ujutro "podebljati" domaćom zadaćom ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki i Andream*, sretno! I nek se folikulići pokažu strpljivima, i nek nigdje ne žure!

----------


## kinki

Cista je pukla,  u ponediljak sam gore na UZV, sutra startam sa decapeptylom.  On se isto aje u trbuh jelda?  Nisan ni pogledala kako izgleda...

----------


## rikikiki

Zaboravila sam ... kakva je ono procedura kod punkcije .. što trebam ponijeti od stvari??

----------


## kinki

> Zaboravila sam ... kakva je ono procedura kod punkcije .. što trebam ponijeti od stvari??


Spavaćicu i papuče :Smile: )
Ja uvik imam i ketonal sa sobom, i bocu vode!

----------


## rikikiki

Thx ... ja bi otišla bez ičega kak sam smotana. Aaaa ... pa ja ne spavam u spavačicama, moram pod hitno neku iščupat od negdje!

----------


## rikikiki

Stanica je zarobljena  :Cool: 
Sutra u 10 zovem!
Bilo nas je četiri na punkciji, 2 stimulirane i 2 prirodnjaka ... svi dobili stanice  :Very Happy: , samo se nadam da budu dobre!!

Andream ... sutra javi dobru vijest  :Heart: 
Kinki ... vibr vibr za postupak  :Very Happy: 
AuroraBlu ... kako je bilo?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jupiiii!!! Baš me to veseli... folikulići ipak nisu žurili...

Mene čeka punkcija u subotu, šmrc, bez anestezije...

*Kinki*, jesi ti danas u vinogradskoj?

----------


## ksena28

*Rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  jupi za stanicu! i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

*Andream* i *AuroraBlu* za isti scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

rikikiki super ulov  :Very Happy: !!
Nadam se da će i ostale cure dobro proći na punkciji  :Smile: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Na SD isto tako,dobiješ li samo štopericu ili još i npr.30 gonala isto ti se računa postupak...nažalost...
> za AIH-ove uvijek sam kupovala štopericu da mi ne broje postupak..


pa  aih se ne broji u  6 besplatnih postupaka

----------


## andream

Riki, super za "zarobljenika", nadam se da ću i ja tvojim stopama sutra. Još me malo bolucka pa vjerujem da je još tu, samo da i ostane...

----------


## kinki

Aurora, već sam ti sve rekla na fejsu :Smile: )
U ponediljak sam gore na prvom uzv!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ulov kapitalne prirodne stanice  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo rikić  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

rikikiki Bravo!!!!!  Stanica mora biti zaljubljiva.  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*rikikiki*  :Very Happy: Bravo za JS! ~~~ za tulum u labu!
*andream* drzim fige da sutrasnji lov bude uspjesan!  :Heart:

----------


## Ogla

.. evo samo kratko javljanje, stvarno me dugo nije bilo - jednostavno nisam imala potrebe pisati, a i nekako sam se sama sebi ponavljaja.. za sve one koji me znaju: trudna sam 8 tjedana, imamo malog bebača  :Smile: 
U 10. sam bila na stimuliranom postupku i dobila samo jednu j.s., nakon početnog razočaranja zbog očitog ne reagiranja na hormone, za svoj rođendan sam dobila ogromnu betu za poklon  :Smile: ... sada me naravno strah da nešto ne bude i strepim od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka!

svima vama želim dobre živce i puno dobre volje, a ekipi u Vinogradskoj želim i dalje puno uspjeha i zavidnu statistiku  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Ogla!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitam!!! Prekrasno!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Ogla predivno  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!! Čestitam od srca!
Čestitke i Vinogradskom timu  :Smile: !

----------


## brigitta

Čestitam.... blago vama trudnicama.... sretna sam kad čujem da ste uspjele.... a to znaci  da cu i ja....i ostale cure koje se trude da zatrudne

----------


## ksena28

Ogla čestitam!!!!!!!!!

Andream sretno sutra  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ogla, predivna vijest, čestitam... nakon toliko muke i truda uistinu ste zaslužili svoju srećicu  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ogla*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!! Ovakve vijesti nam daju vjetar u leđa

----------


## Zeena

Ogla, cestitam! 
kako mi je lijepo cuti ovakve vijesti... imamo u zadnje vrijeme dosta vinogradskih forumasica trudnica... 
samo neka se taj krasan niz i nastavi...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa sad sam se sjetila da smo u 5.mj. sjedile na kavi u Maraschinu Ogla, venera21, Ninochka i ja. I sve ste od onda zatrudnile: Venera je prije ljeta išla na svoj zadnji AIH, a Ogla i Ninochka su u 10.mj.  :Very Happy:  izabrala sam odlično društvo za kavu, vidim! Sad ću vam se i ja pridružiti, jupiiii!!!!

----------


## Ogla

> Pa sad sam se sjetila da smo u 5.mj. sjedile na kavi u Maraschinu Ogla, venera21, Ninochka i ja. I sve ste od onda zatrudnile: Venera je prije ljeta išla na svoj zadnji AIH, a Ogla i Ninochka su u 10.mj.  izabrala sam odlično društvo za kavu, vidim! Sad ću vam se i ja pridružiti, jupiiii!!!!


  :Zaljubljen:   AuroraBlu tako treba!!

zbilja vjerujem da se u Vinogradskoj trude podjednako za svaku od nas...

nemojte biti utučene radi neuspjeha već ponosne što ipak nešto poduzimate i sve to u jednom trenutku dođe na svoje i mali zametak se ne prestaje množiti!

ja sam  još uvijek zbunjena što je od jednom gotovo s IVF-om, strepim što će biti dalje, ali nema druge već u Božje ruke pa šta bude  :Heart: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

ogla jupiiiii!!!!!!!čestitam i znam kako ti je, ja čekam petak svoj prvi uzv i samo se nadam da ću vidjeti svoju mrvicu da je samnom(mislim može i dvije, nije bed :Smile:  ) i svaki dan mi traje tako dugoooo da ću izluditi

nego aurorablue što sam ti ja rekla...ti si ziher trudna ovaj mjesec :Heart: 

bilo bi red da vinogradska malo se riješi starih genercija pacijentica (naravno tu ne mislim na životnu dob :Laughing: )

----------


## venera21

> Pa sad sam se sjetila da smo u 5.mj. sjedile na kavi u Maraschinu Ogla, venera21, Ninochka i ja. I sve ste od onda zatrudnile: Venera je prije ljeta išla na svoj zadnji AIH, a Ogla i Ninochka su u 10.mj.  izabrala sam odlično društvo za kavu, vidim! Sad ću vam se i ja pridružiti, jupiiii!!!!


Tako je Aurora, sad je red došao na tebe.... :Yes:

----------


## venera21

> .. evo samo kratko javljanje, stvarno me dugo nije bilo - jednostavno nisam imala potrebe pisati, a i nekako sam se sama sebi ponavljaja.. za sve one koji me znaju: trudna sam 8 tjedana, imamo malog bebača 
> U 10. sam bila na stimuliranom postupku i dobila samo jednu j.s., nakon početnog razočaranja zbog očitog ne reagiranja na hormone, za svoj rođendan sam dobila ogromnu betu za poklon ... sada me naravno strah da nešto ne bude i strepim od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka!
> 
> svima vama želim dobre živce i puno dobre volje, a ekipi u Vinogradskoj želim i dalje puno uspjeha i zavidnu statistiku


Bravo Ogla, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

He he, znala sam da će sve sada javiti  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## kinki

Ogla čestitam!!!!!   Stvarno i nama ostalima sad daješ malo nade :Smile: ))  
Evo meni drugi dan stimulacije,  a menga i dalje 0 bodova.  Danas mi je treći dan ciklusa i još uvik nisam baš prokrvarila.  Tampon bude tamno crven, skoro crn-ko pred sam kraj menge,  ali na ulošku mala uta flekica, čak ni na wc papiru ne bude crvene krvi.  Sad me strah jesam li ja nešto zajebala,  jel to uopće menga, da nisam počela sa stimulacijom prerano?
Zadnji yasmine sam popila u petak,  u utorak ujutro sam vidila tu neku čudnu krv na wc papiru.  Otada-na tamponu ima al ako stavim uložak nema ništa.  Nikad mi nije tako bilo,  da treći dan ciklusa nema na ulošku krvi.  Šta vi mislite?

----------


## ninochka28

> He he, znala sam da će sve sada javiti



pa kad te volimo heheh  :Zaljubljen:  buduća trudnice :Very Happy: 

jedino moram priznati žao mi je da te spopao taj vikend za punkciju ali hrabra si ti, i reci onom mladom doktoru da ti vrati bebice, čarobna ruka nema šta :Laughing:

----------


## brigitta

> Ogla čestitam!!!!!   Stvarno i nama ostalima sad daješ malo nade))  
> Evo meni drugi dan stimulacije,  a menga i dalje 0 bodova.  Danas mi je treći dan ciklusa i još uvik nisam baš prokrvarila.  Tampon bude tamno crven, skoro crn-ko pred sam kraj menge,  ali na ulošku mala uta flekica, čak ni na wc papiru ne bude crvene krvi.  Sad me strah jesam li ja nešto zajebala,  jel to uopće menga, da nisam počela sa stimulacijom prerano?
> Zadnji yasmine sam popila u petak,  u utorak ujutro sam vidila tu neku čudnu krv na wc papiru.  Otada-na tamponu ima al ako stavim uložak nema ništa.  Nikad mi nije tako bilo,  da treći dan ciklusa nema na ulošku krvi.  Šta vi mislite?


Mislim da bi to moglo biti ok, obzirom da si uzimala yasmine, da ti je menga slabija, ja nisam nikada prije stimulacije koristila kontracepciju, pa nemam iskustva s tim

----------


## brigitta

Sutra oko 10 sam na kontroli, hoće li još netko s foruma biti u V, voljela bih se upoznati.....

----------


## kinki

> Sutra oko 10 sam na kontroli, hoće li još netko s foruma biti u V, voljela bih se upoznati.....


 Ja sam u pon na uzv pa se možemo vidit idući tjedan kad ti bude pasalo :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Sutra oko 10 sam na kontroli, hoće li još netko s foruma biti u V, voljela bih se upoznati.....


To ti je kontrola prije početka postupka ili si već u postupku?

*Kinki*, može bit da ti je slabije krvarenje nakon kontracepcije, to i nije prava m, nego umjetno izazvano krvarenje.

----------


## brigitta

Aurora to je kontrola s nalazima, na spisku sam za postupak u 12.om ali kako stvari stoje prebacit će me iz Nove G.  već unaprijed se pripremam na to.....

----------


## brigitta

Kinki, budemo se dogovorile...

----------


## rikikiki

*Ogla*, čestitam od srca ... baš se veselim zbog tebe i TM :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Andream*, nadam se da je bilo uspješno ... nestrpljivo čekam izvještaj  :Smile: 

Naša staničica se oplodila, sutra zovem da vidim kako napreduje, a transfer bi trebao biti u subotu  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> [B]Naša staničica se oplodila, sutra zovem da vidim kako napreduje, a transfer bi trebao biti u subotu


Bravo!!! Vidimo se onda i u subotu, ja na punkciji  :Smile:  Kuna će nam radit.

----------


## rikikiki

> Bravo!!! Vidimo se onda i u subotu, ja na punkciji  Kuna će nam radit.


Jeee ... tako je bilo i prvi puta ... Imala sam jednu folikulometriju, Tomić je radio punkciju, Dejan ICSI, a Kuna transfer ... iiiii ... to je bio dobitna kombinacija. :Very Happy:  Bilo bi lijepo da se povijest ponovi! :Cool: 
Baš mi je drago da ćemo se vidjeti i sretno ležati u onim krevetićima, ja s malim kružićima u buši a ti s nekoliko staničica na sigurnom! :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

*Ogla* pa ovo su vijesti.......................... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam i samo hrabro, znam da te je strah ali nestat će. Jeste već bili na uzv? Srčeko kuca............. a sad do 13. tjedna i sve će biti ok........... držim fige i jako se veselim. Ajde na odbrojavanje da ti svi možemo čestitati a ne samo ovi koji slučajno vide ili pogledaju Vinogradsku.

----------


## andream

Da li zna tko, kada se mogu (u koliko sati) podići nalazi bete taj dan kad se vadi u endokrinološkom labosu u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Oko 13h (u svakom slučaju, iza 12h).

----------


## andream

Pa to je ranije nego što je bilo sad kad sam vadila privatno. Sad ću sljedeći put u Vg pa odmah kod dr-a.

----------


## Zeena

kad ste vec kod vadenja bete u vinogradskoj... jel se i za to treba naruciti ili se samo dode taj dan? i kad ujutro vade krv?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne treba se naručiti. Vađenje je od 8 do 10.

----------


## rikikiki

I ne čeka se na red jer te tretiraju kao trudnicu, a one imaju prednost  :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

cure hvala na odgovorima  :Shy kiss:  
nista onda budem definitvno isla tamo... cak nebum ni zvati morala nego im odmah odem gore reci...  :Grin:  
sad jos samo treba pricekati tjedan dana  :Cekam:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ogla   cestitam !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kinki

> To ti je kontrola prije početka postupka ili si već u postupku?
> 
> *Kinki*, može bit da ti je slabije krvarenje nakon kontracepcije, to i nije prava m, nego umjetno izazvano krvarenje.


 Ahaaaa, odma mi je lakše :Smile: ))  Čak nešto jada i na ulošku se pokazalo danas.   Ajmeeeeeeeee šta li me čeka ovaj put majko mila.  Valjda neće opet hiperstimulacija od jednog menopura dnevno....Držim vam svima fige i nadam se da se vidimo u Zg :Smile: )

----------


## Ogla

kadauna.. hvala ti  :Heart: , ali nekako nema potrebe za 'odbrojavanjem' već tako dugo nisam aktivna na forumu, pa mi je to malo bezvez.... imala sam samo potrebu u ovoj temi javiti za još jedan uspjeh u Vinogradskoj i poželiti ostalima isto! (uvz - već imamo malo stvorenje veličine smokija s pupoljcima umjesto udova  :Heart:  )

----------


## Kadauna

Ogla, ... kako hoćeš i baš bih voljela da se javiš jer je svaka trudnoća s hrvatskih klinika, bez obzira što si uglavnom čitala a manje pisala, apsolutno dragocjena i kao uvijek DOBRODOŠLA...............

----------


## mare41

Ogla, svi volimo na odbrojavanju poskakivat za nove trudnoće, ovdje će nas špotati  :Smile: , i ja čestitam!

----------


## rikikiki

Ljenčina je stala u razvoju pa ništa od transfera, moram zvati iza 12 za novi termin za dogovor!

----------


## ksena28

*rikikiki*  :Love:  baš mi je žao!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajoj, *Rikikiki*, a baš je sve bilo nekako znakovito...  :Sad:  žao mi je. Ali dobro je da stigneš opet pokušati za mjesec dana.

----------


## Dodirko

rikikiki    :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

rikikiki baš mi je žao  :Sad: .

----------


## rikikiki

Uz jednog malog anđela sve je lakše, a i imam toliko iskustva od prije tako da sam realna i dobro pripremljena za negativne ishode! 
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

U ponedjeljak ili utorak između 11 i 11.30 trebam doći po otpusno pismo i na novi dogovor! Idemo dalje!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, glavno da si ti u formi i pripremljena, a ovo je samo jedno iskustvo više... glavno da si krenula i da ćeš biti svaki mjesec u akciji.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Riki, žao mi je za "ljenčarastu" stanicu... što si dogovorila s docom za dalje?

----------


## andream

Ups, sad tek vidim da si pisala o tome... onda ~~~~~~~~~~ za dogovor.
Ja sam pokušala isto odmah dogovorit za dalje, još prije inseminacije  :Grin:  naravno da ćemo prvo vidjeti rezultat pa ćemo tek onda dogovarat. Baš me ponijela brzina, kao da imam 40 godina  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

cure moje drage, upravo s prvog uzv-a i ponosno javljam da imamo dva srčeka koja kucaju :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

ninoch, čestitke, predivna vijest!!!!!   :Very Happy: 
i naravno čestitke ekipici iz Vinogradske!

----------


## rikikiki

Ninochka ... čestitam od srca na dva srca  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## tlukaci5

ninocka čestitke od srca baš je lijepo čuti takve vijesti, uvijek mi uliju nadu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## brigitta

ninochka čestitam, sretno.... živjela mala srčeka

----------


## Zeena

Rikikiki, bas mi je zao... ali svida mi se optimizam.  :Wink: 
ninochka ja sam odusevljena! nalaz bete uopce nije ukazivao (barem ja nisam skuzila) da ce biti blizici! sad si mi cijeli dan uljepsala!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ninochka28

hvala vam curke od  :Heart: , toliko sam sretna i uplašena u jednom

želim i vama što prije takvu sreću :Zaljubljen: 

mi sada moramo strogo mirovati ali ništa nije teško za bebolinaće :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gabi25

ma moram i tu poskočiti za ninochku :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ja sam oduševljena, prekrasno draga!!!!

----------


## Marnie

čestitam i ovdje ninochka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!
Predivno!!!!

----------


## kiara79

ninochka ...prekrasno...za mirnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću.. :Heart:  :Heart: 
ogla čestitam.. :Klap: 

rikice,žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

ninochka, prekrasno, bas prekrasno  :Very Happy: 
Toliko si uzbudjena da si fulala ime bolnice u potpisu  :Grin: 
rikikiki, a kaj da ti velim....sve znas....idemo dalje  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

*Ninochka* bravo za 2 srčeka  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  i sretno do kraja.
vidim da pišeš da moraš strogo mirovati. Tako su ti rekli ili to ti zbog straha? Meni su isto preporučili mirovanje, ali ne moram stalno ležati i mogu se malo prošetati, pa me baš zanima.
*Rikikiki* žao mi je što nije uspjelo, ali vidim da si ti hrabra i optimistična i ideš dalje tako da sam sigurna da će brzo biti bingo.
Svim curama puno uspjeha želim i da ubrzo osjetite radost trudnoće  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

tibi pa u principu strogo mirovanje ali naravno da lagane šetnje nisu zabranjene, ali što više ležati i odmarati. kod mene je situacija malo komplicirana jer ja imam problema sa bubrezima pa odmah čim je trudnoća, a kamoli dupla puno je veći oprez...ali ja sam pozitiva :Cool:

----------


## mia74

*Ninochka28*,predivno..za dva :Heart:  :Heart:   :Very Happy: 
*AuroraBlu,*sretno danas na punkciji!!!!

Svima ostalima koji kreću u postupke  :Kiss:

----------


## kinki

Riki :Sad: ((   
Ninochka čestitam!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, javljam da sam dobila 9 jajnih stanica čak!

----------


## zedra

AB, super!! :Klap: 
Šteta što smiju oploditi samo 3! 
kakav si imala protokol?

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora 9 js iz 3 folikula? :Grin: 
Zezam te malo, super rezultat, vidiš da broje samo najveće folikule...
I baš kao što kaže zedra- šteta, užasna šteta...
Jel im proradio stroj za zamrzavanje? :Rolling Eyes: 

I da, ima da sad ideš za ninochkom, jasno?? :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

aurorablue jupiiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a sutra nek budu još bolje vijesti i slušaj gabi i kreni mojim stopama :Cool:

----------


## Zeena

ooodlicno aurorablu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

aurora  :Shock:  pa ti si zena zmaj  :Grin:   :Klap:

----------


## matahari

x





> aurora  pa ti si zena zmaj

----------


## Pinky

> kadauna.. hvala ti , ali nekako nema potrebe za 'odbrojavanjem' već tako dugo nisam aktivna na forumu, pa mi je to malo bezvez.... imala sam samo potrebu u ovoj temi javiti za još jedan uspjeh u Vinogradskoj i poželiti ostalima isto! (uvz - već imamo malo stvorenje veličine smokija s pupoljcima umjesto udova  )


oprosti draga moja oglice, ali jednostavno sam te MORALA staviti na odbrojavanje kao trudnicu iz prostog razloga jer si ti naša ogla  :Heart: 
uljepšala si mi mjesec!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Cure, javljam da sam dobila 9 jajnih stanica čak!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulumčinu!

----------


## mia74

Super AuroraBlu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Za big party!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Baš sam se iznenadila jer sam imala svega 5 folikula na popisu. Mislila sam da su to jedini, ali dr.T. očito bilježi samo najveće.
Protokol je bio: suprefact od 1.dc. (imala sam ga od ranije pa nisam uzela njihov decapeptyl) po tri menopura od 2.do 5.dc, 6.i 7.dc po dva, i onda opet po tri, 8,9 i 10.dc. Štoperica je bila 11.dc.
Nešto će mi sigurno zamrznut, rekao biolog (proradio krio  :Smile:  ). A zovem danas oko podne da vidim što se u međuvremenu dogodilo.

----------


## Kadauna

AuroraBlu, odlično za j.s. ma bravo, bravissimo.................. ajde, samo da te ne ulovi virus koji cure spominju, virus od samo tri dobre j.s. 

Čekamo skupa s tobom.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

AuroraBlu   odlicno, super    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rikikiki

Wow, Aurora ... oduševila si me ženo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vibr .. vibr ... nestrpljivo čekam današnji izvještaj  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me, kaže biolog da su 3 j.s. bile odlične tako da imamo 3 zametka, 2 stanice je zamrznuo, a 4 nisu bile nešto... što mi je i logično s obzirom da sam cijelo vrijeme imala 5 folikula. Ova 4 su očito bila manja, pojavila se kasnije i stanice nisu bile zrele za berbu.  :Smile:  uglavnom, ja zadovoljna. Sutra opet zovem, a transfer je u utorak.

----------


## zedra

AB~~~za dobitne 3!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninochka28

auroralue ovo miriši na jako dobro :Cool: 

joj jednom jupiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Aurora, ovaj postupak mora biti dobitni.
I još jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to.
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## kinki

Aurora auuuuuuuu blago ti seeeeee!!!!!   Kad si u bolnici, ja idem sutra ujutro?

----------


## brigitta

čestitam Aurora, i držim fige da beta bude pozitivna.....a onda idalje

----------


## ema

ej currke evo i mene napokon......
ja sam u utorak gore na uzv. 8.d.c. pa da vidimo sta ce sad biti...
svim trudnicama cestitam i sretno do kraja....
a buducim trudnicama drzim palceve....
pusa....

----------


## mia74

Aurora,za 3 mališana!!! :Very Happy: 

Ema,za utorak :Wink: !!

----------


## Andro-gen

> Evo me, kaže biolog da su 3 j.s. bile odlične tako da imamo 3 zametka, 2 stanice je zamrznuo, a 4 nisu bile nešto... što mi je i logično s obzirom da sam cijelo vrijeme imala 5 folikula. Ova 4 su očito bila manja, pojavila se kasnije i stanice nisu bile zrele za berbu.  uglavnom, ja zadovoljna. Sutra opet zovem, a transfer je u utorak.


uf, taman sam spremio bocu vina da se napijem, kad ono žena me sjeti da sam na dijeti  :Sad: 
nema veze, kad ne bude vidjela  :Smile: 
držim palčeve. sva 4!

----------


## Kadauna

AuroraBlu, ovo je više nego odličan rezultat pa čak su me i iznenadili sa samrzavanjem........... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i za uspješan transfer u utorak. 

*Andro-gen*, welcome back, dugo te ni bilo na forumu ali sam vam vidjela malenu, prekrasna........................

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, nije AG back, to je interni pozdrav za AB :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala svima na podršci i dobrim željama... ja se ipak neću prepuštati euforiji da za 2 tjedna ne bi pala na glavu i razbila nos  :Smile: 

*Mare*, zašto Andro-Gen ne bi bio back?!  :Smile:  Pa opet je u akciji! Sad moram objasniti svekolikom čitateljstvu da je Andro-gen M.od naše Rikikiki, a znamo se i privatno.
Dakle Andro-gen i Rikikliki  :Bye:   :Heart: 

I svim curama  :Heart: 

*Kinki*, ja sutra na transferu, javi kakvo je stanje bilo danas kod tebe na uzv.

----------


## ina33

Ogla, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!

Rikikiki, žao mi je!

----------


## Ogla

> oprosti draga moja oglice, ali jednostavno sam te MORALA staviti na odbrojavanje kao trudnicu iz prostog razloga jer si ti naša ogla 
> uljepšala si mi mjesec!!!


aaa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kinki

Jel ima ko da sutra ide u Vinogradsku,  ja sam ujutro na UZV???
Prvi uzv je prosao dobro, 7. dan ciklusa imala sam dosta folikula od 11 do 15mm...ima i dosta manjih,  imam i simptome hiperstimulacije opet al nisam tila nista govorit Tomicu iz straha da me ne ostavi u bilnici opet.  Ako mi do sutra bude gore, reci cu mu.   Pregledavao me onaj novi mladi dr a Tomic je samo zapisivao.  Nisam bila presretna s tim iako je dr jako ljubazan i njezan-a bogami i zgodan:-0
Vidim da je gore ogromna guzva,  bilo je toliko zena da se nije moglo disat.  nema mjesta ni za sjest ko zna kakva je situacija s krevetima.  Fakat je nemoguce da sve radi samo jedna sestra-Ana se bavila papirologijom a Marina je bila na punkcijama...Cak im i ona cistacica pomaze vidila sam.  Nije im lako.  Ne znam kako ce moj muz u toj guvi jadan dat uzorak,  vidim da je muskima full neugodno ispred nas uc u onu sobu i onda izac sa uzorkom ajmeeee svi se crvene...
Pretpostavljam da ce mi punkcija bit u petak ili u subotu...

----------


## Tibi

*kinki* muški mogu uzorak donijeti i od doma. Čašica se kupi u apoteci.
Sretno u postupku i nadam se da nećeš dobiti hiperstimulaciju.
*AuroraBlu* navijam za tebe iz petnih žila, također i za *Emu*

----------


## AuroraBlu

kinki, mi svaki put donesemo sjeme od doma. a čašicu čak ne moraš ni kupovat, nego ti je sestra da na zadnjoj folikulometriji zajedno s 2 papira koja mora tvoj muž potpisati (da je sjeme njegovo, koliko dana je bila apstinencija i u koliko sati je čašicu napunio)  :Smile: . u roku od sat vremena mora biti dostavljena. ja je uvijek zamotam i u aluminijsku foliju  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

ahaaa znaci moze i od doma...a ne znam kolko je to nama pametno,  sa kajzerice se vozimo ujutro i vise od pola sata,  sta ja znam...vidit cu sutra sa sestrom...Aurora sretno,   nek ti se cvrsto uhvate malci :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Mozes od doma kinki,ak sam ja iz Bregane donijela u tocno vrijeme  nemoj se brinut da ti neces ipak si blize od mene

----------


## jadro

Kinki, milsim da je i Rikikiki nosila sa Kajzerice.....i ja sam na Kajzerici iako nismo nosili, ali i to je bila opcija.
Ne znam gdje parkirate (ako idete autom), evo moj prijedlog je parking na trgu dr.F.Tuđmana (milism da se tako zove), uvijek ima mjesta, parking je 3,00 kn, a jednako je daleko od bolnice kao da parkiram negdje gore visoko u Vinogradskoj i još razmišljam hoće li mi pauk odnijeti auto. Ovo sve naravno, ako se ide u vrijeme gužvi..ako dolazite rano, rano ujutro, vjerojatno ima mjesta i malo bliže.

----------


## sretna35

*ogla* vau čestitam na malenoj bebici s pupoljcima umjestio ruku i nogu

*AB* za sustrašnji transfer

*rikikiki* uff žao mi za ljenjivicu, baš svratila na Vg da vidim što je s tobom kad ono ima svašta za vidjeti

----------


## rikikiki

Ha ... ima nas s kajzerice dosta ... morat ćemo organizirati "kajzeričku kavicu"  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, transfer je bio fenomenalan! Radio mi ga je novi doktor, toliko pažljiv da nisam vjerovala. Par puta me pitao boli li me, a ja prvi put nisam apsolutno osjetila onaj kateter. Inače uvijek osjetim kratki ubod.
Sve pohvale doktoru, i Ninochki je on radio transfer, kao što smo se uvjerili - uspješno. Nadam se da će i moj biti takav  :Smile: 

Inače, vratilo mi 1 odličan i 2 vrlo dobra zametka...

----------


## tlukaci5

> Cure, transfer je bio fenomenalan! Radio mi ga je novi doktor, toliko pažljiv da nisam vjerovala. Par puta me pitao boli li me, a ja prvi put nisam apsolutno osjetila onaj kateter. Inače uvijek osjetim kratki ubod.
> Sve pohvale doktoru, i Ninochki je on radio transfer, kao što smo se uvjerili - uspješno. Nadam se da će i moj biti takav 
> 
> Inače, vratilo mi 1 odličan i 2 vrlo dobra zametka...


 bravo aurora, imam osjećaj da ti je ovo dobitna kombinacija, :Wink:  
ja nikako da se riješim ove e colli pa da konačno krenem i dalje..

----------


## rikikiki

Super, Aurora ... sad čekamo i navijamo skupa s tobom  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

čestitam AB na prekrasnim mališanima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh  :Smile: .

----------


## rikikiki

Eh ... da, skoro sam zaboravila ... ja sam u sljedećem ciklusu na klomifenima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka28

aurorablue neka ti sv.Nikola stavi u čizmicu jednu lijepu beticu ove godine :Grin:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

rikikiki nadam se da će i tebi slijedeći postupak biti sretan i dobitan :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> Cure, transfer je bio fenomenalan! Radio mi ga je novi doktor, toliko pažljiv da nisam vjerovala. Par puta me pitao boli li me, a ja prvi put nisam apsolutno osjetila onaj kateter. Inače uvijek osjetim kratki ubod.
> Sve pohvale doktoru, i Ninochki je on radio transfer, kao što smo se uvjerili - uspješno. Nadam se da će i moj biti takav 
> 
> Inače, vratilo mi 1 odličan i 2 vrlo dobra zametka...


 Cuj nje,  pazljiv je.   Napalila si se na mladog doktora hahaha!!!Meni je to sve sumnjivo hihihi.

----------


## kinki

> Ha ... ima nas s kajzerice dosta ... morat ćemo organizirati "kajzeričku kavicu"


 Pa ajde, ja sam za!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora nakon tvog opisa transfera stvarno požalim što sam otišla iz Vinogradske  :Laughing: 
Šalu na stranu, jedva čekam sv. Nikolu i jednu veliku lijepu betu u čizmici :Very Happy:  Držim najveće fige na svijetu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja se istovremeno veselim i bojim tog Sv.Nikole. I tebi želim trocifrenu betu pod bor  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## kinki

Eto mene sa 2. uzv.  Tomić me gledao, kaže da nema hiperstimulacije :Very Happy: 
Folikuli su sad na oko 20, večeras štoperica.  Pitala sam jel mogu sama spičit štopericu u trbuh,  rekli su NE-jasno i glasno.  Čitam po forumu da puno žena same sebi daju štopericu,  kaže Tomić da ne čitan više forume :Grin: .  
Eto, u petak je punkcija,  valjda će bit koja jajna stanica. Bože mili, da mi je imat jednom 2 embrija,  i da se razvijaju kako treba :Gumi-gumi: ,  da se bar mogu nečem nadat....E-rekli su mi ovaj put dat anesteziju,možda tako i bolje, da se ne trzam i da ne idem šetat po shoping centru iza punkcije :Embarassed: ...Svejedno se nadam da će mi punkciju radit Tomić jer nekako u njega imam najviše povjerenja...Ako je neka od vas u petak gore nek se javi.

----------


## Gabi25

kinki a tko di je davao menopure? Mislim tko te je pikao?
Jer štoperica koja ide u trbuh (ovitrelle) se daje na potpuno isti način i ja sam si ju sama dala svaki put do sada pa ne vidim zašto ne bi i dalje.
Jedino ako se kod tebe radi o štoperici koja ide intramuskularno tj. u guzu onda je to druga stvar. Iako si neke cure i takvu daju same...

----------


## zedra

Kinki, zašto si ne možeš sama dati štopericu? I šta imaš, Ovitrelle ili?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma zato jer sad u vinogradskoj za štopericu daju brevactid koji ide u guzu - zato ga ne možeš sama dat, *kinki*. Brevactid se NE daje u trbuh, nego isključivo u debelo meso.
Uživaj u anesteziji, vidjet ćeš koliko je to cool  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

da, ova stoperica koju daju gore ide u debelo meso.... 
kinki, super za punkciju s anestezijom... ja bi najradje svaki put tako... (a bilo me strah  :Smile:  )
aurora, neka se bebice lijepo ugnjezde... (i ocisti si inbox  :Wink:  )

----------


## narnija

drage moje,

vidim da ste mi uporne i tako i treba ..Aurora vibram do neba da ovo bude dobitni...trebam vaš savjet...bila sam na stimuliranom  ivf u devetom mjesecu i nisam poslije došla na kontrolu jer sam imala nekih drugih zdravstvenih problema....ja bi svakako u drugom mejsecu ponovno u stimulirani ...e sada s obzirom da ove godine više ne stignem a i nemam baš vremena za prirodnjake ...da li bi bilo dobro da već sada odem na dogovor za 2mje. ili u 1 mjesecu neće biti kasno za to ....bojim se da ako tada dođem da neće biti mjesta prije proljeća...savjet molim ,.pusa svima

----------


## Zeena

narnija, naruci se sad na dogovor. tako sam ja prosle godine u 12 mj bila na dogovoru, a krajem 1 sam krenula sa stimulacijom.  :Cool:

----------


## narnija

Hvala Zeena otići ću slijedeći tjedan ......

----------


## kinki

> Ma zato jer sad u vinogradskoj za štopericu daju brevactid koji ide u guzu - zato ga ne možeš sama dat, *kinki*. Brevactid se NE daje u trbuh, nego isključivo u debelo meso.
> Uživaj u anesteziji, vidjet ćeš koliko je to cool


 Pa debelo meso i jest trbuh.  Ovo sta ide u dupe je ka ono mišić,  ide u dupe ili u ruku.  U svakom slučaju, to di ga je meni spičilo nije debelo meso jerbo na bedru neman mesa :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

> drage moje,
> 
> vidim da ste mi uporne i tako i treba ..Aurora vibram do neba da ovo bude dobitni...trebam vaš savjet...bila sam na stimuliranom  ivf u devetom mjesecu i nisam poslije došla na kontrolu jer sam imala nekih drugih zdravstvenih problema....ja bi svakako u drugom mejsecu ponovno u stimulirani ...e sada s obzirom da ove godine više ne stignem a i nemam baš vremena za prirodnjake ...da li bi bilo dobro da već sada odem na dogovor za 2mje. ili u 1 mjesecu neće biti kasno za to ....bojim se da ako tada dođem da neće biti mjesta prije proljeća...savjet molim ,.pusa svima


Odma ajde na dogovor,  možda odma dobiješ i lijekove.  Samo ajde na uzv kod svog gin-a da se uvjeriš da nemaš nikakvu cistu.  Ja sam je imala pa sam jedan mjesec bila na yasmine tabletama.

----------


## deja

dobar dan....... ja sam nova i samo se još raspitujem jer još moram obaviti neke pretrage...... uglavnom suprug mi ima dijagnozu teratooligozoospermija sa dvije napomene viđeno dosta bakterija i okrugle stanice su mlade stanice spermatogeneze..... to je rađeno i 1mj.2009 i sada poslije nove ide ponovo......zanima me dali je moguče kako popraviti taj spermijogram i jel moguče da je to zbog tih bakterija kako jedan dr mi reče?!  ja sam ostala poslije trudna ali sam u 12tj imala spontani... hvala vam na informacijama i nadam se da će vam postupci uspijeti i da će te uskoro sve držeti svoje anđele u rukama...

----------


## deja

dobar dan....jam nova i još samo istražujem pa sam nabasala vamo.....pa imam par pitanja. suprug je početkom 2009 radio spermiogram i dijagnoza mu je bila teratooligozoospermija s dvija napomene,jedna da je viđeno dosta bakterija a druga da su okrugle stanice mlade stanice spermatogeneze.... jedan dr nam je rekao da je nalaz takav zbog bakterija i da njih moramo izliječit... mene zanima dali je to moguče popraviti........... ja sam u međuvremenu ostala trudna ali sam u 12tj omala kirotažu jer je bebi prestalo srce kucat.... sada poslije nove opet idemo vaditi spermijogram pa da vidimo kakav je.... ja sam radila papu,briseve,uvz i sve je ok i opet več neko vrijeme pokušavamo bebu napravit...... i ako nije moguče popravit jel moguče s mpo ostat trudan ali da bebu i rodim,da bude sve ok...
hvala na pomoči i nadam se da će te sve uskoro držati svoje anđele u rukama i s njima se smijati i maziti

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Pa debelo meso i jest trbuh.  Ovo sta ide u dupe je ka ono mišić,  ide u dupe ili u ruku.  U svakom slučaju, to di ga je meni spičilo nije debelo meso jerbo na bedru neman mesa


*Kinki,* sad si na punkciji pa nema veze, ali debelo meso nikako nije trbuh (kako god to tebi izgledalo)  :Smile:  decapeptyl, ovitrelle, menopur i gonali idu u trbuh i to su potkožne injekcije, dakle, kratka iglica, idu u salo ispod kože  :Smile:  Choragon i brevactid idu u mišić - to može biti stražnjica (debelo meso) bedro ili nadlaktica.

Deja, dobrodošla. Pa taj spermiogram je star, pričekaj da vidiš novo stanje. Javit će ti se već cure s preporukom...

----------


## kinki

Živila anestezija :Very Happy: 
Iman 10 jajnih stanica,  bojim se previše radovat jer sam jednom imala 11, oplodile su se samo 4 , i ostala mi dva embrija koja su kasnila u razvoju.   Vidit ćemo sutra šta će dalje bit.

----------


## Marnie

deja dobro došla na na naš topic  :Smile: .
Kinki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za to da biolog izabere najbolje 3! Koja šteta da neće moći oploditi svih 10  :Sad: .

----------


## deja

kinki sretno da bude najbolji mogući ishod....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure hvala vam na dobrodošlici....jel istina da tera može izazvat spontani?!

----------


## venera21

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1750826]Cure, transfer je bio fenomenalan! Radio mi ga je novi doktor, toliko pažljiv da nisam vjerovala. Par puta me pitao boli li me, a ja prvi put nisam apsolutno osjetila onaj kateter. Inače uvijek osjetim kratki ubod.
Sve pohvale doktoru, i Ninochki je on radio transfer, kao što smo se uvjerili - uspješno. Nadam se da će i moj biti takav  :Smile: 


Nego, da li je taj novi dr. visok, crne kose, sa strane s pokojim sijedima, nosi naočale? Voli se šaliti? Pretpostavljam da bi to mogao biti dr. Grbavac, on mi inače vodi trudnoću dole u trudničkoj! Prema nekoj novoj klasifikaciji doktora on je prešao na humanu reprodukciju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, imamo 2 nova doktora u pripravnosti. Tvoj doktor mi je radio jednu folikulometriju (pod budnim okom dr.T.), a ovaj na transferu je bio dr. Bolanča  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> *Venera*, imamo 2 nova doktora u pripravnosti. Tvoj doktor mi je radio jednu folikulometriju (pod budnim okom dr.T.), a ovaj na transferu je bio dr. Bolanča


E vidiš kako napreduju ti mladi doktori, znam da su obadva u trudničkim ambulantama, u rađaoni...Mlade snage... :Smile: 
Inače za dr. Grbavca imam samo riječi hvale!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> E vidiš kako napreduju ti mladi doktori, znam da su obadva u trudničkim ambulantama, u rađaoni...Mlade snage...
> Inače za dr. Grbavca imam samo riječi hvale!


 :Smile:  Čestitam na curki, sad ti vidim potpis  :Heart:

----------


## venera21

Aurora, hvala!

Tebi, a i svim curama trudilicama, pikalicama i čekalicama - sretno.. :Yes:

----------


## Tibi

cure sretno i da sve ostanete trudne u ovo nadolazeće blagdansko doba  :Heart: 
*venera21* imaš pp

----------


## venera21

> cure sretno i da sve ostanete trudne u ovo nadolazeće blagdansko doba 
> *venera21* imaš pp


Tibi   :Heart:

----------


## petra30

čestitam Ogli i Ninochki na tako lijepim vijestima  :Smile:  bravo, curke! neka vam je lijepa trudnoća :Smile: 
kinki, sad kad se sve oplode i sve uhvate  :Smile: 
svim ostalim curkama veliki pozdrav, držim fige Aurori  :Smile: 
mi brojimo 24+5, veliki smo i aktivni  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

eh, da, zaboravih reći i da držim fige za veliki plus za Gabi25, nek bude baš za Božić ogromna beta  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

petra30 hvala ti draga :Heart: 

dr. Grbavac je i meni ostao u lijepom sjećanju, skidao mi je šavove poslije laparoskopije kad sam imala vanmateričnu, bio je divan
baš mi je drago da su doktori dobili mlado pojačanje

sretno svima cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

I ja se pridružujem držanju figa (na rukama i nogama) za našu Gabi  :Smile: . Od sveg srca želim da dobiješ malu slovenku/slovenca  :Smile: !

----------


## ninochka28

ajme kako je dobro otvoriti ovaj forum i pročitati toliko lijepih postova ovako rano ujutro, javile se naše trudnice sve redom :Heart: 

gabi i ja se nadam da buš se vratila u hrvatsku sa pokojim slovenčekom u trbuhu...obavještavaj nas redovito, ipak si ti naša :Zaljubljen: 

ma dr. Bolanča je zakon, moram ga izgrlit u utorak kada odem na uzv, a bogme i naš dragi biolog bi mogao dobiti ppokoju pusicu od mene :Grin:

----------


## kinki

Imam 3 embrija :Very Happy: ,  5 jajnih stanica su mi zamrzli, a dvi su bile nezrele!!!
to je najbolji ishod do sada!
Nadam se da ce se embriji dobro razvijat i da ce ih sve vratit mami :Zaljubljen: 
U pon transfer :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

kinki bravo!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak  :Smile: !

----------


## mia74

Kinki   :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Za ponedjeljak :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

X




> *Kinki*

----------


## kinki

Žene jel vi imate običaj nazvat i drugi dan nakon punkcije da vidite jel se embiji dobro razvijaju?  Jučer mi je bioogica rekla da imam 3 embrija i da dođem u pon na transfer, nije rekla da opet zovem. Biolog mi je dosad svaki put reko da zovem opet sutra da vidim jel se razvijaju.  U slučaju da propadnu svi,  valjda bi oni mene danas nazvali,  da mogu ić kući???  Možda su ovaj put izgledali bolje nego inače, a možda biologica konta da neće sva tri propast, ne znam šta je u pitanju ali mene je strah danas zvat.Možda je i to šta ih dosad nikad nisam ni imala 3.  A možda oni danas ni ne rade pa zato mi nije rekla da zovem ufff....Šta vi mislite?

----------


## Tibi

*Kinki* mislim da ne treba zvati, tako je i meni bilo, zvala sam u subotu i biologica je rekla da dođem u ponedjeljak na transfer. Da su ti se loše dijelili, sigurno bi ti rekla da ponovno zoveš sutradan, a ako ti je rekla da se lijepo razvijaju onda nemaš brigu  :Love:

----------


## reny123

Kinki, ajd se ti lijepo smiri i ne brini. Ako ti nisu rekli zvat, nemoj zvat. Bit će sve u redu.

----------


## rikikiki

> Žene jel vi imate običaj nazvat i drugi dan nakon punkcije da vidite jel se embiji dobro razvijaju? Jučer mi je bioogica rekla da imam 3 embrija i da dođem u pon na transfer, nije rekla da opet zovem. Biolog mi je dosad svaki put reko da zovem opet sutra da vidim jel se razvijaju. U slučaju da propadnu svi, valjda bi oni mene danas nazvali, da mogu ić kući??? Možda su ovaj put izgledali bolje nego inače, a možda biologica konta da neće sva tri propast, ne znam šta je u pitanju ali mene je strah danas zvat.Možda je i to šta ih dosad nikad nisam ni imala 3. A možda oni danas ni ne rade pa zato mi nije rekla da zovem ufff....Šta vi mislite?


Bravo Kinki ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Nemaš potrebe zvati više prije transfera, ali ako si zabrinuta ili osjećaš da ćeš biti mirnija ako provjeriš kako se razvijaju, nitko ti neće zamjeriti što zoveš. Slobodno nazovi ako imaš potrebu. 
Po meni, cijela ekipa u Vinogradskoj je vrlo ljubazna ... izuzev one dugokose sestre koja više liči na sestre po domovima zdravlja nego na uglavnom ljubazne sestre iz humane reprodukcije :Grin: !!!

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam drage moje.  Nisam ipak zvala, imam osjecaj da ih ionako previse gnjavim, nikad ne mogu upamtit sta mi kazu jer sam  sva u oblacima kad dodem gore.  Cini mi se da mi se uvik smiju svi :Grin: ,  ne znam jel imaju bleaviju pacijenticu od mene majke mi.
Sutra je et pa cu znati na cemu sam.

----------


## petra30

kinki, to će sve biti super, držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

kinki milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljemo za sutra.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sign

pozdrav!

krećem uskoro u 1x postupak, pa imam par pitanja.

bila sam u 10.mj. kod dr. T., zapisao me za 1. mj i dao mi je popis pretraga koje sam sada obavila.

danas zvala za naručit se na dogovor, kaže sestra da lijekovi neće doći prije 10.1., pa da mogu i ne doć sada, nego tek u prvom mjesecu po lijekove i na dogovor.

s obzirom da mi je 1x, rekla sam da bih došla sada, pa da se dogovorim s dr. i da znam što me čeka.
e, sad mene zanima, jel ja moram osobno doć po lijekove kad stignu, ili mi to netko od mojih u ZG može preuzeti?

----------


## reny123

Sign, dobrodošla!
Može ti netko drugi podići lijekove, dogovoriš to sa sestrama. Tako sam ja radila.

----------


## sign

> Sign, dobrodošla!
> Može ti netko drugi podići lijekove, dogovoriš to sa sestrama. Tako sam ja radila.


Hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile: 

Idem sad kod njega s nalazima, pa ću se dogovorit za dalje.

----------


## kinki

Transfer je prošao odlično, vračena mi 3 savršena embrija i baš sam happy!!!  Nikad bolji rezultat!!!   Još su mi 5 js zamrzli :Smile: )
Transfer mi je radio novi mladi doktor,  stvarno je super al ja i dalje naj volim svog Tomića :Smile: )
Već sam u Splitu,  laganini al neću strogo mirovat.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

Super kinki  :Smile: ! Kad ti je beta?

----------


## narnija

curke,

ja se naručila za dogovor 6.12. i kaže mi sestra da su liste čekanja već popunjene do 4 tog mjeseca 2011, tako da se bojim da prije ljeta nagodinu neću stići u novi postupak ..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, vidjet ćeš šta će ti doktor reć u ponedjeljak. Ja se nadam da ipak nećeš morati toliko čekati! Stari pacijenti imaju prednost, tako je do sad bilo.

----------


## andream

> curke,
> 
> ja se naručila za dogovor 6.12. i kaže mi sestra da su liste čekanja već popunjene do 4 tog mjeseca 2011, tako da se bojim da prije ljeta nagodinu neću stići u novi postupak ..


ovo me stvarno iznenadilo. a na kakve se to liste čekanja odnosi? na lijekove?

----------


## andream

Koliko vidim, u drugim bolnicama (SD, Petrova) pacijenti se stavljaju odmah nakon neuspjelih stimuliranih postupaka na listu za iduću godinu. Nadam se da će stari pacijenti ovdje uistinu imati prednost i da neće trebati čekati i po godinu dana za novi stimulirani, ako se već ne upisuju odmah nakon neuspjelog postupka.

----------


## kinki

> Super kinki ! Kad ti je beta?


 Piše da vadim za 14 dana. Ja ću vadit 12. dan, a testove ću počet pišat već 10 an poznavajući sebe haha, imam 20 komada doma :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> curke,
> 
> ja se naručila za dogovor 6.12. i kaže mi sestra da su liste čekanja već popunjene do 4 tog mjeseca 2011, tako da se bojim da prije ljeta nagodinu neću stići u novi postupak ..


 Idi lipo doktoru pa ćeš vidit šta će ti on reć. Možda sestra nije povezala o kome se radi,  pa u prirodnjak možeš ići kad hoćeš kapo prvo,  a obzirom na sve šta si dosad prošla ne vjerujem da ćeš morati čekati.  U najgorem slučaju možeš ići sa svojim lijekovima ako je u tome problem.

----------


## delfin

> curke,
> 
> ja se naručila za dogovor 6.12. i kaže mi sestra da su liste čekanja već popunjene do 4 tog mjeseca 2011, tako da se bojim da prije ljeta nagodinu neću stići u novi postupak ..


Hm,liste čekanja? Što to znači? Meni je dr. T. na otpusnom pismu nakon neuspijelog prirodnjaka napisao da se planira stimulirani za siječanj. No,sestre to nisu nigdje zapisale. Da li to znači da nisam na listi za siječanj?

----------


## matahari

žene, pitanjce-nedoumica! danas folikul (prirodni ciklus) 15 mm, suta u 22 h štoperica, 11. dc. je li to ok, nije prerano?

----------


## andream

meni je bio 15 i doktor me naručio idući dan na folikulometriju, tada je bio 18. Tu večer primila sam štopericu, ali folikul je na kraju pobjegao. Ne znam zašto te nije naručio i sutradan ujutro na folikulometriju ako je već planirana štoperica?

----------


## matahari

ne znam ni ja! šta je tu je. rekao mi je da ga napomenem da mi napravi uzv u petak prije inseminacije da baci oko na cistu i kompletnu situaciju!




> meni je bio 15 i doktor me naručio idući dan na folikulometriju, tada je bio 18. Tu večer primila sam štopericu, ali folikul je na kraju pobjegao. Ne znam zašto te nije naručio i sutradan ujutro na folikulometriju ako je već planirana štoperica?

----------


## ema

curke koja mi je sutra gore ja sam na punkciji ????

----------


## kinki

> žene, pitanjce-nedoumica! danas folikul (prirodni ciklus) 15 mm, suta u 22 h štoperica, 11. dc. je li to ok, nije prerano?


 Nije svakome isto, nekom puca ranije, nekom kasnije. Obzirom da ti rade inseminaciju, nije ni bitno-ako zakasne ovulacija će bit u tijeku,ako urane još bolje-spermići će dočekat jajnu stanicu :Smile: )  Ne brini, briga i stres su ti najveći neprijatelji!

----------


## kinki

Ema sretno danas na punkciji :Love: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

> Ema sretno danas na punkciji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*ema* javi kako je prošlo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ema

dvije jajne stanice....zovem sutra da vidim  kakvo je stanje u labu!!
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mia74

*Ema,*draga,puno~~~~~~~~~~za tulum :Dancing Fever: 
 :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> dvije jajne stanice....zovem sutra da vidim  kakvo je stanje u labu!!


 Znam da si indisponirana totalno sa svime šta ti se dešavalo,  ali uvik ima nade! 2 su bolje od nijedne, daj bože da se obe oplode!!!  Ne moraš se čak ni nadat ali provaj bit mrvicu pozitivnija.  Nismo se stigle puno vidit u Zg, ali primjetila sam da nisi dobro :Sad:      Drži se stara, jednom će nam uspit!!!

----------


## Gabi25

ema draga mislim na tebe i držim velike velike fige da je ovaj put to to :Love:

----------


## narnija

Gabi 25,

kada ti krećeš ?....

----------


## Gabi25

narnija ja sam krenula ali u Maribor  :Smile: 
punkcija ovu subotu ili nedjelju

tebi sretno i da ne čekaš predugo na sljedeći postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ema

> ema draga mislim na tebe i držim velike velike fige da je ovaj put to to



hvala ti draga, i ja se tebe cesto sjetim i drzim ti ogromne fige ovaj vikend !!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*kinki* sjajni rezultati za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ema* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ema

> Znam da si indisponirana totalno sa svime šta ti se dešavalo,  ali uvik ima nade! 2 su bolje od nijedne, daj bože da se obe oplode!!!  Ne moraš se čak ni nadat ali provaj bit mrvicu pozitivnija.  Nismo se stigle puno vidit u Zg, ali primjetila sam da nisi dobro     Drži se stara, jednom će nam uspit!!!



e u to kratko vrijeme draga  si krivo skuzila, ne da nisam dobro nego sam bila metvo umorna, svaki drugi dan u vinogradsku pa brzo na posao, doma dolazila u pola 6 pa opet iz ponova..., sta se pozitive tiice da nisam pozitivna nebi na sve ovo isla, samo sad mrvicu lakse podnosim i neuspijeh....
ti mi cuvaj te mrvice, imam osjecaj da je ovaj put to to.... :Yes:

----------


## rikikiki

Ema, držim fige  :Yes: 

Ja sam jutros krenula s klomifenima ... 2 dnevno i u ponedjeljak sam na ginekološkom stolu  :Grin:

----------


## venera21

Cure, pitanje: otprilike oko koliko sati se gore završava s punkcijama i transferima? Do koliko im je radno vrijeme?
Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## andream

Riki, bravo, to se zove speedy gonzales. A ja sam sutra gore, lovim doktora nakon nalaza bete (najvjerojatnije negativna - svi simptomi M su tu), pa ti se vjerojatno priključujem za par dana u novom prirodnom postupku.
Venera, mislim da nema tipičnog radnog vremena, kad "glavni" doktori odrade UZV-e i vide što dalje, odlaze s odjela (a onda primjerice inseminacije i transfere rade i ovi mlađi doktori, nakon UZV-a). Sestre budu i dalje na odjelu, do koliko točno ne znam.

----------


## ema

:Heart:

----------


## ema

[QUOTE=rikikiki;1757348]Ema, držim fige  :Yes: 

Ja sam jutros krenula s klomifenima ... 2 dnevno i u ponedjeljak sam na ginekološkom stolu  :Grin: [/QUOT

zanemarite post ispred...ruka mi brža nego sta bi trebala biti....
rikikiki hvala ti i sretno u pon..tako je poruka trebala glasiti.. :Embarassed:

----------


## kinki

Ema :Smile: )
Javi šta jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee????
Riki držim figeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

----------


## kinki

Ema???

----------


## ninochka28

bok curke evo mene da se malo javim sa novostima, danas bili gore na uzv i u 8 tj.smo i klinci su narasli :Very Happy: 
jedan je na 13,5 mm a drugi na 15 mm i sve je supač, za dva tjedna opet gore

danas je bila gužva, ali curke moje moram vam baciti jedan hormonski komentar, najte zamjeriti, ali ovi naši muški....mislim žena s punkcije stoji a muški sjede i niti jednom nebi palo na pamet da dignu svoju guzicu i prepuste ženi da sjedne, stvarno...morala sam ovo prokomentirati :Cool:  di su nestali ti kavaliri :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kinki

> bok curke evo mene da se malo javim sa novostima, danas bili gore na uzv i u 8 tj.smo i klinci su narasli
> jedan je na 13,5 mm a drugi na 15 mm i sve je supač, za dva tjedna opet gore
> 
> danas je bila gužva, ali curke moje moram vam baciti jedan hormonski komentar, najte zamjeriti, ali ovi naši muški....mislim žena s punkcije stoji a muški sjede i niti jednom nebi palo na pamet da dignu svoju guzicu i prepuste ženi da sjedne, stvarno...morala sam ovo prokomentirati di su nestali ti kavaliri


 I ja sam to promislila zadnji put,dvojica su sjedila čitavih sat vremena što sam čekala tamo,  a žene su stajale.  Još su mi čudnije njihove žene, kako im one nisu rekle da se ustanu???Svašta. 
Čestitam ti na urednoj trudnoći,  i želim ti isto takav i porod :Smile: )
Meni je danas 4. dan nakon transfera i već imam neku udnu mrlju na gaćicama, al pošto budala nisam obukla bijele mudante ne mogu bit sigurna da je to krv...Nikakvih simptoma, osim bolnih i vručih sisa...

----------


## Tibi

*ninochka* bravo za mališane  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: . Kako to da te je naručio tako brzo - mislim za 2 tjedna. Mene su naručivali svaka 4 tj. , a sad bi se trebala preseliti u trudničku ambulantu, a to mi se ne da pa ću krenuti privatno na preglede. Mi smo danas 13+6 

cure od srca vam želim ovu radost trudnoće da čim prije to osjetite i da to maleno, toliko željeno biće raste pod vašim srcem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: . Ja vjerujem da ćete sve brzo uskočiti u trudnički vlakić  :Love:  i navijam za svaku od vas iz sveg srca

----------


## ninochka28

eh ti muški, treba ih malo u red dovesti :Laughing: 

kinki ja ću ti iz svog iskustva reći da sam ja prokrvarila 9dnt i beta je bila pozitivna, sada sam 8 tj.trudna i imam dupliće a od simptoma osim kaj mi je trbuh malo narasao i imam prišteve po licu ništa drugo od početka...opusti se i ne gledaj previše tijelo jer te lako može zavarati

želim ti plus do neba :Yes: 

gabi tebi želim da sve prođe kak smo se dogovorili :Heart:  :Heart: 

aurorablue i tebi jedno  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka28

tibi ja sam ti išla prvo privatno sa 5+3 i onda sam zvala gore i dogovorila se za danas i mislila sam to je to, ali kaže dr.t. kontrola za 2 tj sa nalazima(kks,urinokultura itd.)...ja sam se isto malo začudila ali ne bunim se  :Grin: 

još sam se morala odmah danas naručiti u 12 tj za kombinirani probir test u ambulanti dolje...nego jesi ti to radila i ako jesi možeš mi reći koliko si to platila i koji je princip te pretrage?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

vidiš vidiš, tebe tražili kks, urinokulturu, a mene ništa, ali ne dam se ja smesti i budem to na svoju inicijativu odradila - što je sigurno - je sigurno. E sad što se tiče kombiniranog probira ja to nisam radila (sastoji se od uzv + vađenje krvi u endokrinološkom), odnosno samo smo napravili uzv kojim smo mjerili nuhalni nabor, a krv nisam htjela vaditi jer mi ništa u životu ne znači neki omjer tipa 1:150 koji će mi reći da je moguće 1 bolesno dijete na 150. Doktori su podijeljeni oko mišljenja da li kombinirani raditi za blizance, pogotovo ako je nuhalni dobar. Obzirom da je nama nuhalni bio super, odlučila sam ne uzbuđivati se postotcima koje bih saznala još i tom krvnom pretragom. 
Tu imaš više o kombiniranom http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/probir.htm, uzv se ne plaća, a vađenje krvi je nešto oko 350 kn ili više, ne sjećam se koliko su mi rekli.... U svakom slučaju sretno što god odlučiš.

----------


## lastavica1979

317 kn je kombinirani,ja ga nisam radila ja sam dubble test. Da i odmah se dogovori kak bus podigla nalaz jer ja sam imala takvu zezanciju s tim jer moj gin je rekao da to nije potrebno,a onda dr Butorac je rekao da je to potrebno i oni su mi dali uputnicu s tim da ja donesem naknadno s tim da sam u 9 imala uzv a do 9.30 vade krv na endokrini sve mi je bilo zbrkano i od te guzve sam zaboravila pitat kad podizem nalaz.Ja cekam tjedan dana nista mi kuma ne javlja jer ona bi ga podigla tamo radi,kad ono sad u ponedjeljak oni meni rekli da su poslali nalaz moj ginekologu jer se nismo nista dogovorili.Mogu ti poslat postom ili na mail

----------


## ninochka28

pročitala sam dosta o tom testu i ne sviđa mi se taj dio s vađenjem krvi i najrađe ga nebi radila ali rekli su mi i dr.t. i dr.r. da ga napravim pa mi je bed ne otići :Sad:  nemam pojma kaj da napravim

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja bi otisla na tvom mjestu,bit ces mirnija bez obzira kakv ishod rezultata bio,ovak ak nisi otisla odna bu te stalno to izjedalo bar je mene tak,a imas jos do faze kad se beba bas razvija.Evo ja tek sad u 18 tjednu osjecam da me skaklja beba

----------


## brigitta

Cure, a ja sam mislila da se u određenom tjednu trudnoće pod normalno rade brisevi, urinokultura... i ne znam što još, da je to protokol za svaku trudnicu... ne znam zašto bi to netko plaćao , kada na to ima pravo....

----------


## ema

moje dvije j.s. se oplodile i sutra transfer  :Smile: )

----------


## ninochka28

> Cure, a ja sam mislila da se u određenom tjednu trudnoće pod normalno rade brisevi, urinokultura... i ne znam što još, da je to protokol za svaku trudnicu... ne znam zašto bi to netko plaćao , kada na to ima pravo....


a što reći, u hrvatskoj nažalost niš nije kako bi trebalo biti :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninochka28

> moje dvije j.s. se oplodile i sutra transfer )


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bravo

----------


## Tibi

> Cure, a ja sam mislila da se u određenom tjednu trudnoće pod normalno rade brisevi, urinokultura... i ne znam što još, da je to protokol za svaku trudnicu... ne znam zašto bi to netko plaćao , kada na to ima pravo....


a i meni nije jasno zašto mi to nisu preporučili, u prošloj trudnoći znam da su tražili tamo negdje oko 10 tt, ali to je bilo na VV-u, a sada ništa  :Mad: 
ali moguće da je problem u tome što me svaki put gledao dr. K, a on to sve nabrzinu, svaki put smo išli u prizemlje, a tamo ga još 5 trudnica čeka za pregled i svi ga nešto natežu, uvijek se nešto žuri, pa zaboravi reći kaj još treba odraditi, jedva sam i bebe svaki put vidjela na par sekundi  :Rolling Eyes: ...  Znam da je opterećen svim i svačim, ali....
Budem ja zamolila moju ginekologicu da mi napiše uputnice za to, ionako sam mislila to pokrenuti na svoju ruku kad već MPOvci nisu ništa reagirali... Mislila sam i briseve povaditi, neka se nađe....

*ema* tako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Love:  da se mrve čvrsto prime i ovo ti bude najljepši Božić kao i svim našim curama u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mia74

Ema :Kiss: 
Za najbolji rođendan i Božić do sada!!!

----------


## brigitta

Svim trudncama zelim da ostanu trudne i rode zdrave bebice, curkama u postupku za pocetak da beta bude pozitivna a onda cemo dalje, a nama koje cekamo svoj red, da nam vrijeme brže prolazi.... nikako dočekati postupak.....

----------


## ema

> Ema
> Za najbolji rođendan i Božić do sada!!!


 :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> moje dvije j.s. se oplodile i sutra transfer )


 ajme ema ludiloooooooooo!!!!!

----------


## Bebel

*Tibi,
*
ja sam kod L. već u 8 tj trebala odrediti i KKS i urinokulturu. Svakao napravi pretrage  :Heart: 

*ema* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ET  :Heart:

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, jedno pitanje,
u pon.idem na prvi razgovor kod dr.T., s papirima, i eventualno dogovor za ivf, ne znam što očekivati, koliko dugo se bude kod dr.na takvom razgovoru, hoće li mi on što predložiti ili da ja tražim, i na koncu, koliko se čeka ivf? 
da li još nešto trebam znati? ponijeti?
uputnica mi glasi na Sestre milosrdnice, nadam se da je to u redu? 
ima li kakvih prioriteta, imam 41 godinu
sorry, puno pitanja..ali totalna sam neznalica   :Embarassed:

----------


## zlatta

ema, sretno...

----------


## tikica_69

> pozdrav svima, jedno pitanje,
> u pon.idem na prvi razgovor kod dr.T., s papirima, i eventualno dogovor za ivf, ne znam što očekivati, koliko dugo se bude kod dr.na takvom razgovoru, hoće li mi on što predložiti ili da ja tražim, i na koncu, koliko se čeka ivf? 
> da li još nešto trebam znati? ponijeti?
> uputnica mi glasi na Sestre milosrdnice, nadam se da je to u redu? 
> ima li kakvih prioriteta, imam 41 godinu
> sorry, puno pitanja..ali totalna sam neznalica


Uputnica ti je ok. Tomica moras pitati, pitati, pitati...on sam rijetko govori...samo puno misli  :Grin: 
Sam razgovor ti je oko 15 minuta (ako ides prvi puta), ponesi sve sto imas od nalaza, ako ce trebati jos stogod, on ce ti reci.
Za prirodni ne cekas nista, mozes u sljedecem ciklusu odmah, stimulirani cekas lijekove, dva-tri mjeseca. 
Spomeni mu godine, pa ce ti vjerojatno predloziti prirodnjake dok cekas stimulirani, da ne gubis vrijeme.
Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

tikica, puno hvala na odgovoru, puno mi to znači jer nalazim se na potupno nepoznatom terenu  :Rolling Eyes: 
oko KBO imala sam puno informacija od prijateljica s posla, iz grada...., ali za vinogr.nemam baš ništa. 
naročito mi puno znači što si rekla da dr.T.treba puno sam pitati, pa da se pripremim, samo se uvijek bojim da dr.ne smatra da sam dosadna pa da me ne bi otepao, a i ovako se osjećam "pokislo"   :Sad: 
ako se još što sjetiš, pliz, napiši...

----------


## andream

mislim da će te odmah staviti na listu za stimulirani, a to je sada travanj 2011. (i ja sam od prošlog tjedna već upisana za travanj). To su nedavno uveli i mislim da se to odnosi na sve bez obzira na godine. Vjerujem da ćeš do tada ako obaviš sve nalaze koje od tebe traži moći raditi svaki mjesec prirodne postupke (klomifenske, femarske ili bez ičega), za sada bolnica tu nema limit.
Treba računati da uskoro prekidaju sve postupke jer im započinju blagdani, skoro pa mjesec dana.

----------


## zlatta

andream, hvala, po godinama smo u istoj skupini, pa ako je tebe za travanj i mene će.

----------


## sretna35

> *Tibi,
> *
> ja sam kod L. već u 8 tj trebala odrediti i KKS i urinokulturu. Svakao napravi pretrage 
> 
> *ema* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ET


kod dr. D. već u 6 tjednu i s početka dolazila svaka 2 tjedna na kontrolu, a kasnije svaka 3 tjedna

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka joj predivno :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
i hvala što misliš na mene, naravno da idem tvojim stopama :Grin: 

svima u postupcima želim najljepši Božić u životu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

6. dan nakon transfera, ja sam u PMS-u.  Jednostavno znam, kad se pogledam u ogledalo.  Doli osječaj ko da ću svaki čas procurit,  i neka tuga koja me spopadne uvik uoči menge.  Mislim da ću već sutra, najkasnije preksutra prokrvarit.  A šta ćeš, bar znam da mogu dobit dobre embrije...

----------


## venera21

Aurora, nadam se da ćeš nas sutra obradovat veeeeeelikom betom!  :Yes: 

Kinki, nemoj bi tak pesimistična, držim fige da ne procuriš... :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moram vas razočarat... test jučer i danas negativan (12.dnt)  :Sad: 

*Kinki*, ne pretjeruj s pms-om 6.dnt - to ne postoji!

Ovih dana ću nazvat gore pa ću se dogovori za 1.ili 2.mjesec za odmrzavanje 2 stanica koje još imam.

----------


## Gabi25

Ma Aurora  :Sad:  Budeš radila betu sutra?? Baš sam sad jadna i tužna i ne mogu vjerovati  :Sad:

----------


## delfin

*Pitanje za sve Vinogradašice*- vidim da se sada pacijenti stavljaju na listu za travanj... Je li to vrijedi i za mene iako sam u listopadu imala neuspijeli prirodnjak i dr. T. na otpusnom pismu napisao da se planira stimulirani za siječenj ( ali ne siječam se da su sestre to negdje uvele)?

----------


## Tibi

*AuroraBlu* uffff,  baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Držim fige za dalje  :Love:

----------


## delfin

*AuroraBlu*, žao mi je. Nadam se da će ti se posrećiti sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama.

----------


## ksena28

*AuroraBlu* baš mi je žao!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Aurora* draga bilo je puno situacija s negativnim testovima i pozitvnim betama, možda i ti spadaš među njih

----------


## ema

Aurora  nije jos nista gotovo...sutra vadis betu...!!!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kinki

Ajme auroraaaa,  jako mi je žao. Nije valjda stao onaj val trudnoća :Sad:

----------


## andream

Delfin, a jesi li imala do sada kod njih koji stimulirani?
Ako ti je doc napisao za siječanj a nisi imala do sada, mislim da bi mogla u postupak kada je napisao (tako je bilo i u mojem slučaju u listopadu, sestre nisu ništa upisivale).

----------


## delfin

*andream*, nisam imala stimulirani - ovo će mi biti prvi. Nadam se da je tako. Ako stignem sutra, nazvat ću gore.

----------


## andream

Delfin, svakako nazovi pa nam javi da i mi znamo situaciju. Sretno u dogovaranju i s postupkom!

----------


## FionaM

AuroraBlu, jako mi je zao....a da ipak izvadis betu...

----------


## delfin

> Delfin, svakako nazovi pa nam javi da i mi znamo situaciju. Sretno u dogovaranju i s postupkom!


  Naravno da vam javim! Tnx andream!

----------


## mia74

AuroraBlu,baš mi je žao :Love: .
Al ipak sutra napravi betu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, ako ti je doktor napisao siječanj, onda je to tada, bez brige, računaju oni na tebe. Ali javi im se sada u 12.mj. zbog lijekova i kontrolnog pregleda.

Ma cure, stvarno mi se ne da sutra čekat sat vremena za negativnu betu. Sva sam splasnula, nije mi ni trbuh više napet, nema ničega..

----------


## Bebel

> *Pitanje za sve Vinogradašice*- vidim da se sada pacijenti stavljaju na listu za travanj... Je li to vrijedi i za mene iako sam u listopadu imala neuspijeli prirodnjak i dr. T. na otpusnom pismu napisao da se planira stimulirani za siječenj ( ali ne siječam se da su sestre to negdje uvele)?


Ja  bih na tvojem mjestu svakako nazvala sestre i provjerila.
Mislim da je na Vg pravilo da se nakon pregleda treba javiti sestrama pa inzistiraj na provjeri da li su te upisale.
Sretno

----------


## Bebel

> *Aurora* draga bilo je puno situacija s negativnim testovima i pozitvnim betama, možda i ti spadaš među njih


 Ja sam jedna od onih koje su imale negativan test (prestala koristiti utriće) i ß bila pozitivna.
*Aurora*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za takav scenarij  :Heart:

----------


## delfin

> Delfin, svakako nazovi pa nam javi da i mi znamo situaciju. Sretno u dogovaranju i s postupkom!


  Evo curke,zvala sam Vinogradsku i u planu sam za siječanj. Sestra me pitala za prezime i provjerila, a sigurna sam da me kad sam odlazila zadnji put nigdje nije upisala. To im doktori valjda kasnije proslijede. M će vjerojatno doći prije 10.-og, a tada se može doći po lijekove pa mi se u tom slučaju postupak pomiće za veljaču. Ok je i to.
*AuroraBlu,* jesi vadila betu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Izvadila sam ipak i betu jutros i ona je negativna.

U siječnju ćemo odmrznut 2 preostale stanice. to je čisto da se riješim, nemam nikakvih očekivanja prema tome.

----------


## matahari

žao mi je, drži se draga!




> Izvadila sam ipak i betu jutros i ona je negativna.
> 
> U siječnju ćemo odmrznut 2 preostale stanice. to je čisto da se riješim, nemam nikakvih očekivanja prema tome.

----------


## kinki

> Izvadila sam ipak i betu jutros i ona je negativna.
> 
> U siječnju ćemo odmrznut 2 preostale stanice. to je čisto da se riješim, nemam nikakvih očekivanja prema tome.


 Žao mi je stara,  baš sam se nadala za tebe :Sad: 
I ja tako mislim za svoje smrznute...A jbga...

----------


## sretna35

*Aurora*

----------


## narnija

Aurora ...žao mi je draga ..samo ne odustaj ...ja sam stavljena na listu za 4-ti mjesec a u 1 i 2mj mogu probati prirodnjake...nisam samo skužila sestra je rekla da lijekovi stižu u četvrtom pa ako ne stignu odmah na početku neću uspijeti na stimulirani....da li znate kada stižu i kakva je praksa ...

----------


## delfin

*AuroraBlu*, slažem se s narnijom. Ne odustaj!

----------


## ema

Aurora   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

Aurora  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Love:  baš sam se nadala da je to to  :Sad:

----------


## ninochka28

ksena28 izbriši si poruke pa mi javi da ti pošaljem pp

----------


## ksena28

jesam  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

da se javim, još jedna koja polaže nade u dr.T.
jučer sam bila prvi puta, doista je dr.T.vrlo pedantan i temeljit, sve papire koje sam mu priredila je pažljivo čitao, ispitivao mene, i iako sam mu donijela nalaze s 3D UZV i sam me je gledao na uzv, što je stvarno pohvalno.
onako kako ste mi i rekle, stavio me je u IVF klomifenski za siječanj  :Klap:  ("da ne gubimo vrijeme, vrijeme mi ide") , dok stimulirani čekam do travnja...
uglavnom, doista ulijeva povjerenje i nadam se da bude ok...   
e sad, ovdje sam čitala da klomifena više nema??? i što sad?? to sam tamo "smetnula s uma"   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bebel

> da se javim, još jedna koja polaže nade u dr.T.
> jučer sam bila prvi puta, doista je dr.T.vrlo pedantan i temeljit, sve papire koje sam mu priredila je pažljivo čitao, ispitivao mene, i iako sam mu donijela nalaze s 3D UZV i sam me je gledao na uzv, što je stvarno pohvalno.
> onako kako ste mi i rekle, stavio me je u IVF klomifenski za siječanj  ("da ne gubimo vrijeme, vrijeme mi ide") , dok stimulirani čekam do travnja...
> uglavnom, doista ulijeva povjerenje i nadam se da bude ok...   
> e sad, ovdje sam čitala da klomifena više nema??? i što sad?? to sam tamo "smetnula s uma"


Provjeri u ljekarni u sklopu VV-a.
Sretno

----------


## nataša

slučajno sam navratila ovamo i sad pročitah da se ovdje naručuje na postupak, i to mjesecima unaprijed: kako to? na Vv se ide u postupak odmah, nema naručivanja, bar ne toliko! ljekova ima uvijek, zašto je to tako?
koja je razlika?

----------


## tikica_69

Prvo, zato jer je jako puno zena preslo sa VV u Vin. iz razloga sto dr. Alebic ne moze obraditi sve pacijentice dr. Lucingera (ja sam recimo jedna od takvih koju su na VV uredno otkantali), a drugo, svaka bolnica ima svoj fond kojim raspolaze i koji ide za lijekove za MPO. Ocito Vin. nije racunala na takav priliv pacijentica pa dok se to ne ustabili, lijekovi se moraju cekati. Inace, prirodnjaci se mogu raditi bez ikakvog cekanja.

----------


## kinki

Ja imam sramežljivi plus, 8. dan nakon transfera.  Prvi plus koji sam u svom životu vidila.  Znam da to ne mora ništa značiti, ali i ovo je za mene velika stvar.

----------


## Tibi

ja bih imala svašta reći na temu VV-a i odlazak u postupak odmah, o transparentnim redoslijedima ulazaka u postupak i slično, ali suzdržat ću se od komentara, jer ovdje nije mjesto za to!
Vinogradska je za nekoliko klasa profesionalnija u cjelokupnom odnosu prema pacijentu, uvjetima i slično i svaka čast doktorima i sestrama na tome  :Klap: 

Svim curama u postupcima i onima koje trebaju tek krenuti puno uspjeha želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> Ja imam sramežljivi plus, 8. dan nakon transfera.  Prvi plus koji sam u svom životu vidila.  Znam da to ne mora ništa značiti, ali i ovo je za mene velika stvar.


ma to je to draga moje, jeeeeee  :Very Happy: 
uvjerit ćeš se i sama kad nam za koji dan prijaviš betu  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, bravo....strpljivo cekamo betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajme *Kinki*, sad bi hopsnula, ali neću još, čekat ćemo još 2 dana... ali, u principu, to je to!  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

Kinki to je to, sad mirno čekaj betu!!!!!

----------


## kinki

Ma danas mi je 9. dan nakon transfera,  zabucala sam sve,  pa transfer mi  je bio u ponediljak

----------


## Marnie

kinki ako nisi primila neku od štoperica u zadnjih 5-6 dana to bi moglo biti to!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## brigitta

Kinki navijamo da beta bude pozitivna....
Tibi, i ja sam bila na VV, zanima me što si htjela reći o transparentnosti rada na VV, i ja sam nešto slutila, ali nisam se htjela zamarati s tim, možeš mi poslati poruku, ako ne želiš javno

----------


## laky

Kinki nije primala stopericu poslije ET

----------


## anddu

Cure mala pomoć, u siječnju idem u stimulirani postupak, pa me zanima što mi treba sve od uputnica budući da nisam iz ZG pa da znam unaprijed tražiti? Zna da mi treba za folikulometriju i da 1 vrijedi za tri puta, a ostalo?

----------


## tikica_69

Meni ti doktorica na jednu uputnicu pise folikulimetrija x 3 i na drugu IVF dnevna bolnica i uvijek mi to prime.

----------


## AuroraBlu

treba pisati: "bolničko liječenje" odnosno, čak ni ne treba pisati, nego se na uputnici označi ta rubrika (piše na samoj uputnici). jer mi se vodimo kao da smo u bolnici od punkcije do transfera, dakle 3-5 dana.

----------


## delfin

*Kinki*, drago mi je za plusić.  A sada za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Anddu*, treba niti označena rubrika ambulantno liječenje.

----------


## linaxx

Kinki .....  super , predobar znak .....  strpljivo i ja čekam tvoju betu, sve to daje tako ljepu nadu za nas ostale.... :Klap:

----------


## zlatta

kinki, to je to...vjerujem u dobru betu   :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

> kinki, to je to...vjerujem u dobru betu


potpisujem

----------


## kinki

Moj plus se podebljao jutros :Smile: 
Sinoć sam išla na onkologiju di mi radi kuma, izvadila betu-beta 71 :Smile:  
Ja sam jedina osoba koja betu vadi u kasne sate i to 9. dan od transfera hahaha!!!   Bojim se iti javit Tomiću,  vikat će me šta tako rano vadim???Šta vi mislite???  Ajme cila san izgubljena, još uvik se ne veselim, i nisam oka sklopila...

----------


## ksena28

pa mislim da sad nema dileme  :Grin:  mislim da skakanje može početi  :Very Happy: 

*KINKI TI SI TRUDNA!!!!!!*

----------


## tikica_69

Kinki, moje iskrene cestitke!  :Klap:  Samo ti zovi....  :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, e kad sam vidjela vrijeme kad si slala post (5.48)  :Laughing: 

E da, sad možemo: jupiiii!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I možeš javiti, ta beta ti je praktički 10.dan (minus par sati  :Smile:  )

----------


## kinki

Evo javila sam, a oni su već znali JER SU PROČITALI NA FORUMU!!! Ja ću se iskidat!!!  Ujmeeeeeee nadam se da ne čitaju i doktori forum hahaha,  a mi svašta tu trkeljamo! 
Ovim putem pozdravljam najbolje sestre u državi, Anu i Marinu :Smile: )) našeg čarobnjaka od biologa  Ljiljaka i najboljeg doktora na svijetu Dr Tomića :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo, pozdravljam i ja cijelu ekipu ovim putem  :Bye:  i javljam da ću idući tjedan navratit radi dogovora... htjela bi hormone vadit (nisam bar 2 godine) pa da mi doktor to napiše u pov.bolesti...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, vjerujem da je ekipa presretna da te se napokon riješila  :Laughing: 

(a i mi)

----------


## ninochka28

kinki čestitam  :Very Happy: 

aurorablue vidimo se onda idući tjedan ne? :Cool:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*, vjerujem da je ekipa presretna da te se napokon riješila 
> 
> (a i mi)


 I ja mislim :Smile: ))   Blentaviju pacijenticu od mene garant nisu imali  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Ali ne znan baš koliko su me se riješili,  a ko će mi vodit trudnoću :Laughing: 
Jel obavlja Tomić i porode :Zaljubljen:  :Yes:

----------


## tikica_69

Draga ekipo iz Vinogradske, izvolite se i mene pod hitno rijesiti  :Laughing:

----------


## narnija

ma bravo Kinki ..čestitke ......uživaj u ovim blagdanima , vjerojatno češ za pod bor dobiti male otkucaje u svojoj buši ili više njih.....

----------


## linaxx

Kinki  : čestitke, čestitke,čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tibi

cure koje idete gore ovih dana je li možete pitati do kada rade u 12. mjesecu i kad se vraćaju sa godišnjeg?
*kinki* znali smo da si trudna, welcome to the club  :Heart:  I ja bih voljela da me naši doktori prate do kraja trudnoće i na kraju porode, ali bojim se da to neće ići....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rade *do 23.12*. Sestra će biti tamo 10.1. pa se može zvati, a nisam sigurna jesu li i ostali tada već gore ili tek 17.1.

----------


## Marnie

Kinki čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baš si me nasmijala sa ovim vađenjem bete u kasne sate i pisanjem posta u praskozorje  :Laughing: . Genijalka  :Smile: ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje bete i školsku trudnoću  :Smile: !

----------


## tikica_69

> Rade *do 23.12*. Sestra će biti tamo 10.1. pa se može zvati, a nisam sigurna jesu li i ostali tada već gore ili tek 17.1.


Meni je sestra Ana rekla da rade od 17.01.

----------


## anddu

Meni su rekli da rade od 10. 1., i da ako dobijem m 5. ili 6. 01. da počnem s lijekovima

----------


## kinki

Zaboravila sam poslat BIG KISS Dr Grbavcu koji me nasmijavao tokom transfera(a ja se bojala da će mio dica ispast)!!!!

----------


## FionaM

Bravo Kinki...čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

kinki prekrasne vijesti kod tebe iskrene čestitke ti šaljem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jadro

Kinki, odlično, uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Kinki, pozdrav i čestitke.
Pa red je onda i pozdravit sestre: pozdrav! Predlažem da pitamo šefa da vam odgovaranje na forumu ubace u satnicu, pod administrativne poslove. To je u skladu s e-zdravstvom, možda dobije nagradu za inovaciju. :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

*kinki*  čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## delfin

Kinki, suuuuupeeeeeeeeeer!

----------


## delfin

> Meni su rekli da rade od 10. 1., i da ako dobijem m 5. ili 6. 01. da počnem s lijekovima


*anddu,* ti si u postupku u siječnju i već si dobila lijekove? Ja se trebam javiti 10.01. za lijekove, a ako m dođe prije tog dana onda pretpostavljam počinjem u veljači?

----------


## zlatta

kinki, čestitam, prekrasno....

----------


## petra30

Kinki, da ti i ovdje čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Konačno su te se ovi iz Vinogradske riješili, nećeš im više donositi zgužvane uputnice i zvat ih petsto puta dnevno jer nisi zapamtila što su ti rekli dok si bila tamo  :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, da ti i ovdje čestitam 
> Konačno su te se ovi iz Vinogradske riješili, nećeš im više donositi zgužvane uputnice i zvat ih petsto puta dnevno jer nisi zapamtila što su ti rekli dok si bila tamo



Ma e, pa tek ću ih sad počet zvat 500 puta dnevno hahaha!!

----------


## kinki

Jutro sam išla u bolnicu vadit betu.  Nalazi su mi u 13h,  umirem od straha.  Razmatram opciju da čvaknem jedan normabel od 2mg ufffffffffff...Majko mila,  a ja mislila da će cili svit bit moj kad vidin tu drugu crtu na testu.  Sad se tresem od bete do bete i naomraženije dvije riječi na svijetu su mi OPUSTI SE!!!!

----------


## coolerica

pročitala sam tvoj post i stresla se od glave do pete..'bemti kako je to grozan osjećaj..a osjetit ćeš ga opet par sati prije prvog uzv-a, pa drugog, pa trećeg..al vjeruj mi ono olakšanje koje ti, sigurna sam, slijedi u 13.05 je, da prostite, još 'benije..
drž se..  i čestitam

----------


## kinki

BETA 149 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


izgleda da ipak nisu blizanci, ali nema veze, nek je jedno, živo i zdravo!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Kinki*,opaka ti beta!!!
Čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*,opaka ti beta!!!
> Čestitam


 Presretna sam!  Malo mi žao ona dva embrija šta su očito otišla,  al to mi samo govori koliko je čudo što se i ovaj jedan uhvatio!!!!  PA JA SAM TRUDNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto vidiš, brzo ažuriraj potpis  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> Eto vidiš, brzo ažuriraj potpis


 Ajme meni, tek sam sad odahnila.  Znam da tu još svašta može bit al ja sam presretna JA SAM TRUDNAAAAAAA!!!  
Zvala sam Vinogradsku, javio se Tomić-malo me to zbunilo sva sam bila smantana, Isuse taj čovik garant misli da sam ja totalni idiot. Uglavnom,reko mi je u svom cool stilu (bez ikakvih emocija hahaha) da ponovim betu tek u srijedu i onda već u petak da idem na uzv.  Srića pa sam se sitila da ga pitam za andol, reko da pijem i dalje.  U petak će mi bit tek 29 dan ciklusa, možda sam mu trebala i to napomenit? Jel se može za 4 tjedna vidit  gestacijska? Ma zvat ću ga ionako opet u srijedu kad izvadim betu.  joooooj žene želim vam svima što i meni

----------


## delfin

*Kinki*, čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## brigitta

Kinki, sretno.... sve mi je nešto neobično drago kada čujem ovakve vijesti, sjetim se kako je meni bilo kada je moja beta bila pozitivna, samo hrabro..... samo razmišljaj pozitivno

----------


## venera21

> BETA 149 JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> izgleda da ipak nisu blizanci, ali nema veze, nek je jedno, živo i zdravo!!!!


Toooooo kinki, jako mi je drago zbog tebe!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Kinki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnoću a smotanost dolazi sama po sebi pa neka i nje.
I naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cool ekipicu iz Vg.

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, kad se vadi beta u Vinogradskoj, od koliko do koliko i kad je gotov nalaz? Jel ga salju mailom ili se u neko doba mora doci podici? Jel se vadi tamo u prizemlju ili gore na endokrini? TNX!

----------


## rikikiki

kinki ... čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   trudnice naša!!!

tikice, beta se vadi na endokrini na 2. katu, za slanje mailom ne znam ... možda ... ja sam dobila mailom rezultate hormona i onda još original poštom. kad sam tamo vadila betu, nalaz mi je bio gotov oko 13 sati!!!

----------


## andream

ja sam prošli put rekla da mi je hitno i da bi htjela imati nalaz do 11 da ga pokažem doktoru, nije bilo problema, na upisu su mi napisali hitno i bilo je gotovo čak i nešto prije 11. za vađenje bete imaš inače prioritet, odnosno odmah si na redu (valjda se misli po defaultu da smo odmah i trudnice što je OK pristup).

----------


## kinki

Evo jutros konačno na testu dvi iste crte ajmeeeee da i to doživim :Smile: 
Malo sam gledala kalendar,  opet sam zabucala datume hehe.  Danas mi je 28. dan od menge,  što znači da sutra već ulazim u peti tjedan :Smile:   Ja sam mislila da mi je tek četvrti, znači tjedan dana manje ću strahovat uffff....

----------


## tikica_69

Endokrinoloski vadi krv od pola 9? Tako mi je nekako u memoriji....
Kinki, bas mi je drago zbog tebe  :Yes: 
Ja jucer radila test i nema nista....e sad jel rano ili ne, ne znam.... (11 dpt). Radila sam ga i 10 dpt u petak i to popodne i crtica je nakon 10ak min bila blijeda, biljeda....valjda od Brevactida koji sam uzela 5 dpt  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sutra cu ponoviti, a u utorak izvaditi krv reda radi  :Wink:

----------


## andream

Od 8 rade endokrinci.

----------


## kinki

tikice nadam se da ti je taj drugi test bio pokvaren!!!
kod mene je turbulentno,  emocije me ponesu do neba i onda me tresnu o pod svom silinom..uvik sam mislila da žene preteruju kad se vada na hormone haha!  jučer sam pola dana proplakala jer mi je mater rekla da ne viruje u moju trudnoću dok mi ne izostanu bar dvi menge...mislim ono WTF???  znam da se još svašta može desit al brate mili mogla je i mučat...baš sam bila ljuta, zamislite da dođete na forum objavit plus nakon 6 godina pokušavanja, a ja vam kažem ma to ništa ne znači,  ko zna oće li se održat???Pa mislim stvaaaarno!Rođena mater!  
Osim toga,  ne osječam se baš najbolje,  želudac me muči, slabost, nemam uopće energije...Spava mi se po cili dan, jedva čekam prekinit sa utrićima.  Danas mi se čak čini da ću se razbolit.  Ufff...Čini mi se da niko ne viruje u moju trudnoću,  jedino muž i svekrva.  Baš me napizdila mater,  sad stalno mislim na oca koji je bio presretan kad sam počela radit na bebi.  Jako je želio unuke, a nije doživio ni moj prvi IVF. Umro je taman kad smo se spremali na Vinogradsku,50. godište...Jedan dan je došo kući osječajući se loše,  drugi dan je već bio na Rebru sa akutnom leukemijom, umro u roku misec dana...Umisto da se sad veselim ja stalno na njega mislim.  Inače rijetko plačem al ovo brate nije normalno,  ne stajem već danima. Ko će me sastavit ako ovo loše završi mila majko. Ajme žao mi je šta vas pilam sad, mnoge od vas nisu još trudne i baš sam glupaaaaaaaaaaa što kukam.

----------


## Tibi

*kinki* razumijemo te potpuno  :Love:  i mi vjerujemo u tvoju trudnoću i da ćeš za 8 mjeseci držati svoju bebicu u naručju  :Heart: 
*tikice* javi nam obavezno kakvi su danas rezultati testa, ja se nadam da je ovaj prvi testić koji je pokazao blijedu crticu bio u pravu, a ovaj drugi da je bio neki bezveze. Držim fige najveće  :Heart: 
svim curama u postupcima da čim prije ostanete trudne, a nama trudnicama školski do kraja  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, potpisujem Tibi...nedaj se ti obeshrabriti pa makar i rodjena mater bila u pitanju  :Love: 
Moj test negativan...idemo dalje, nakon blagdana  :Yes:

----------


## mare41

kinki, jako mi je žao kad čujem takve ružne reakcije od rodbine, al pobić ne možeš, možeš se samo oboružat strpljenjem (i šta oni znaju-ti znaš da si trudna :Smile: , i da, nema skidanja s utrića do 12. tjedna :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Evo sad mi je malo bolje i baš mi je krivo šta sam vam se išta žalila a šta bi vi dale da ste sad na mom mjestu.  Sve su to slatki problemi sada i ne bi ih minjala za ništa...Samo da sve bude dobro!  Al ako i ne bude preživit ću ko što su mnoge druge preživile prije mene. Bar znam da je moguće!

----------


## kinki

> kinki, potpisujem Tibi...nedaj se ti obeshrabriti pa makar i rodjena mater bila u pitanju 
> Moj test negativan...idemo dalje, nakon blagdana


 Tikice jako mi je žao!!!

----------


## ivka13

Uf, Kinki, ne daj se obeshrabrit! Prvo ti želim čestitati, a drugo, vjeruj onima koji imaju vjere u pozitivan ishod. Ne brini što ti je mama tako reagirala. Moja čak ni ne zna da sve ovo proživljavam, da ne možemo imat bebicu i da nas čeka ivf i tko zna što još. Duga je to priča i nije za ovaj topic, al ti hoću reći MORAŠ VJEROVATI U ONE KOJI VJERUJU U TEBE I KOJI VJERUJU U USPJEŠNOST svega ovoga što prolaziš/imo.

----------


## ninochka28

Kinki ne daj se i budi sretna, možda je to samo obrambeni mehanizam majke koja se boji veseliti prerano, nije niti njima lako...kada se sjetim svakog svog postupka i tuge u očima svojih roditelja kada nismo uspjeli....užas...nekad mislim da je njima bilo gore nego nama...svako doživljava ovo na svoj način, daj mami priliku da to prihvati na svoj način, sigurna sam da je grozno zvučalo s njene strane ali da je zapravo jako sretna zbog vas

opusti se uživaj, imat ćeš bebicu i to je najbitnije, nemoj se sekirati da si ne naštetiš

----------


## matahari

potpisujem *ninochku*. znaš što stoji u potpisu* Šumskovoće*: sve će doći na svoje mjesto...




> Kinki ne daj se i budi sretna, možda je to samo obrambeni mehanizam majke koja se boji veseliti prerano, nije niti njima lako...kada se sjetim svakog svog postupka i tuge u očima svojih roditelja kada nismo uspjeli....užas...nekad mislim da je njima bilo gore nego nama...svako doživljava ovo na svoj način, daj mami priliku da to prihvati na svoj način, sigurna sam da je grozno zvučalo s njene strane ali da je zapravo jako sretna zbog vas
> 
> opusti se uživaj, imat ćeš bebicu i to je najbitnije, nemoj se sekirati da si ne naštetiš

----------


## arnea76

Drage cure !
 Koliko se dugo čeka na konzultacije i na terapiju u Vinogradskoj ?
Naime, bila sam u 3mj/2010. te su taman krenuli s naručivanjem lijekova za stimulacije !
 Hvala !

----------


## ivka13

Arnea, ja sam ti prvi put u Vinogradskoj bila početkom 10.mj. i to sam jako brzo dobila termin. Kad sam nazvala gore da se naručim, mislim da je prošlo nekih tjedan dana. Ali nisam imala još sve nalaze (hormone) pa se ta priča otegnula do sad. Potvrde od psihologa i pravnika smo isto jako brzo riješili, doslovce se možeš naručiti sutradan. Sad kad sam prikupila sve papire i nalaze, naručena sam ovaj petak na dogovor za dalje. Prvi put kad sam bila gore, nisam imala i pregled. Valjda će me sad u petak pregledati i nadam se da je sve ok i da ćemo se dogovorit za postupak i stimulaciju. 
Javim ti u petak jel bilo što od dogovora da znaš koliko dugo se čeka i taj dio. I sama si, pretpostavljam, vidjela da cure pišu da su liste čekanja za lijekove (znači i postupke) već za 4.mj.

----------


## arnea76

ivka13, hvala !

Zvala upravo dr. Tomić, nema šanse do 4 mj. doći u stimulirani postupak, jedino prirodni ili uz klomifen ili femaru !

Javi kako si prošla  u petak !
Pozdrav !

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam drage moje, evo mama me zove na tel svaki čas da se uvjer da se ne ljutim :Smile:  
Ma ne ljutim se ja više, ona je moje strahove izrekla na glas..Jutros sam išla opet vadit betu, po treći put.  Nalaz će bit oko podne,  umirem od straha.   Baš danas mi se čini ko da ću procurit, svaki čas idem vidit ima li krvi uffffffff.  Ako mi je prva beta bila 71,  druga 149(u petak),  kontam da bi mi ova danas trebala biti oko 600.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, vidiš da uvijek sve sjedne na svoje mjesto  :Smile:  Beta će ti biti kako si napisala, oko 600. Javi nam, a do tada mi vibramooooo *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## andream

Da, dugo se sad čeka na stimulirani ali eto bar se može u polustimulirane s klomifenima ili femarom. Ja osobno bolje reagiram u prirodnjacima i femarskim ciklusima, ali mi je očito teško uloviti folikul, oba dva puta je pobjegao. Treba biti strpljiv u svakom slučaju u oba dva slučaja. Ali ako imate OK cikluse i ne tako loš spermiogram, nije loše prije stimuliranog probati i prirodne/polustimulirane cikluse.
Ivka, javi nam što ste se dogovorili za dalje.

----------


## ninochka28

> Hvala vam drage moje, evo mama me zove na tel svaki čas da se uvjer da se ne ljutim 
> Ma ne ljutim se ja više, ona je moje strahove izrekla na glas..Jutros sam išla opet vadit betu, po treći put.  Nalaz će bit oko podne,  umirem od straha.   Baš danas mi se čini ko da ću procurit, svaki čas idem vidit ima li krvi uffffffff.  Ako mi je prva beta bila 71,  druga 149(u petak),  kontam da bi mi ova danas trebala biti oko 600.


ja mislim da to sa strahom od krvarenja ne prestaje, evo ja danas 9 tj. i još svaki put kad idem na wc strahujem od krvi i mislim da bu tako do kraja :Mad:

----------


## kinki

BETA 1460!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ajme možda su blizančeki  :Smile:    Kaže sestra da ne mora značit, al ja navijam da jesu!!!  U ponediljak idem na prvi uzv,  neće se još  ništa vidit osim gestacijske al nema veze.  Sretna sam, al strah nije nestao...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajme Kinki  :Very Happy:  a mi bi i sa 600 bili zadovoljni  :Smile:  Gdje ćeš na 1.uzv, St ili Zg?

----------


## Tibi

*kinki* to bi ti mogli biti duplići  :Zaljubljen: . Ja sam na 14dpt, transfer 3. dan, imala betu 1008.
u svakom slučaju sretno do kraja  :Heart: 
svim curama u postupcima da čim prije osjete ovu radost ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kinki

> Ajme Kinki  a mi bi i sa 600 bili zadovoljni  Gdje ćeš na 1.uzv, St ili Zg?



Ma ići ću u svog gin-a u St, eventualno na CITO.  Glupo mi je putovat u Zg po ovoj zimulji a još se ne osječam najbolje.  Samo bi spavala :Smile:      Kontala sam otići Tomiću na onaj najbitniji pregled u 3. mjesecu trudnoće.  Šta ti misliš?

----------


## kinki

> *kinki* to bi ti mogli biti duplići . Ja sam na 14dpt, transfer 3. dan, imala betu 1008.
> u svakom slučaju sretno do kraja 
> svim curama u postupcima da čim prije osjete ovu radost ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 Joj volila bih ja :Smile: ))

----------


## tikica_69

kinki, prekrasno, cestitam jos jednom  :Very Happy: 
Ja si idem sutra gore po lijekove i protokol....

----------


## ivka13

Ajme, Kinki, veselim se s tobom kao da sam ja trudna! Čestitaaaam!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki,* naravno da nema smisla putovati u tvom stanju. A za pregled u 3.mj. se dogovori s doktorom.

*Tikice*, ajde da si i to dočekala!  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> Kontala sam otići Tomiću na onaj najbitniji pregled u 3. mjesecu trudnoće.  Šta ti misliš?


mislim da ti oni taj pregled u 12 tt ne rade, već se to radi na 3. katu onaj drugi ulaz u zgradu. Barem su tako meni rekli, a za taj pregled se naručuje dolje u prizemlju, na šalteru gdje su trudničke ambulante....

----------


## kinki

> mislim da ti oni taj pregled u 12 tt ne rade, već se to radi na 3. katu onaj drugi ulaz u zgradu. Barem su tako meni rekli, a za taj pregled se naručuje dolje u prizemlju, na šalteru gdje su trudničke ambulante....


 UFFFFFFFFFF,  a ja bih baš Tomiću išla šmrc.  Ništa, onda ću doć makar da ih izljubim svih(jadni oni hihihi)...

----------


## rikikiki

Kinki, mislim da se možeš s njim dogovorit da ti on napravi UZV, na našem 5. katu ... tako smo mi trebali, ali je on otišao na godišnji pa sam zato bila privatno!!
Beta ti je krasna ... vuče na 2 :Heart: !
Sretno dalje!!

----------


## mia74

*Rikiki,*od srca ti želim uspijeh..nisam ti ni rekla,ali bacila sam pozitivnu mantricu na klomifenčiće,a ti si imala čast!! :Grin: 
Držim fige do kraja!!!!

----------


## Tibi

> Kinki, mislim da se možeš s njim dogovorit da ti on napravi UZV, na našem 5. katu ... tako smo mi trebali, ali je on otišao na godišnji pa sam zato bila privatno!!
> Beta ti je krasna ... vuče na 2!
> Sretno dalje!!


Kinki ti pitaj gore, ali samo kažem da sam ja na 4 uzv išla sa dr-om u uzv ambulante u prizemlju jer im neki mjerač ne radi na 5 katu (ne znam je li to sad popravljeno), s time da mi je dr rekao za taj uzv u 12 tt da se radi tamo gdje sam već opisala, znači čak niti u uzv ambulantama. U svakom slučaju sretno do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Sutra imam transfer dva embrića. Danas su 2-st i 4-st bez fragmentacija :Zaljubljen: !!
Mia, thx na pozitivnoj mantrici ... za sad djeluje ... neka tako i nastavi!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*  :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* divne vijesti iz laba  :Very Happy: , za jedanko uspješan niz događanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*rikikiki* sretno do neba i da nam do kraja godine prijaviš plusić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## kinki

Rikikiki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Ja moram reć da sam puno više simptoma trudnoće imala dok nisam bila trudna nego sad kad jesam :Laughing:

----------


## rikikiki

Vratila sam se s transfera ... na čuvanju su dva embrića :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , jedan 4-stanični i jedan 8-stanični :Zaljubljen: !!
Odoh u horizontalu ... pusa svima!!

----------


## amyx

*rikikiki * sretno

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, samo tako dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebel

*Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši novogodišnji poklon

----------


## ivica_k

i ja vibram za tebe rikikiki i tvoje mrve! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Rikikiki~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: , i svim ostalim čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

----------


## kinki

Rikikiki   DA TI BUDE KO I MENIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OUOUOUJEEEEAAAA

----------


## sretna35

* amyx* presladak avatar

*rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Saint:  ili  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## tikica_69

> * amyx* presladak avatar
> 
> *rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ili


Potpisujem  :Heart:

----------


## ivka13

Bok, cure, samo da javim da sam jučer bila na dogovoru za postupak. Budući da mi M treba doći sada oko blagdana, idem slijedeći mjesec u postupak s klomifenima. Ovo mi je prvi put pa nisam htjela odmah na punu stimulaciju. Jel znate gdje ih ima za kupiti?

----------


## sretna35

*ivka13* navodno ih ima u apoteci Kožarić u prizemlju Poliklinike Vuk Vrhovec, Dolac je tradicionalno dobro opremljen pa možeš provjeriti, a nešto ih nude cure na topicu Klomifen

----------


## ivka13

Hvala, sretna, budem provjerila slijedeći tjedan pa javim kakvo je stanje.

----------


## kinki

Jučer sam bila na prvom uzv,  piše da imamo 5 tjedana, vidi se gestacijska i žumanjčana :Smile: 
Kaže gin da je sve kako treba biti i naručio me za dva tjedna da čujemo srce junačko!  Kaže da možda imamo i sramežljivog blizanca koji se sakrio(obzirom na visoku betu)...Presretna sam,  strah je malo popustio ali još strepim.  Jučer su me tamo vagali i mjerili mi tlak, sve ono šta sam uvik gledala kako rade drugim trudnicama...Bila sam sva izgubljena haha,  ne mogu virovat da se to meni događa, da sam ja sad trudnica :Smile:     Nakon svih tih godina, i svih postupaka...Znam sve o neplodnosti, al brate mili o trudnoći ne znam apsolutno ništa. Sva sam u oblacima :Smile:

----------


## zedra

kinki  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Nakon svih tih godina, i svih postupaka...Znam sve o neplodnosti, al brate mili o trudnoći ne znam apsolutno ništa. Sva sam u oblacima


Naučit ćeš sad sve i o trudnoći  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivka13

Klomifena ima UVIJEK u ljekarni u sklopu VV (125kn/kut), ide bez recepta, a na Dolcu je procedura da se naručuje temeljem recepta i čeka se nekih tjedan dana (190kn/kut). 
Belupov uopće više nemaju, već Ratiopharmov.

----------


## matahari

_Znam sve o neplodnosti, al brate mili o trudnoći ne znam apsolutno ništa._ 
kinki, imaš sad draga par mjeseci da naučiš! drago mi je da je sve ok!  :Wink:

----------


## tlukaci5

kinki, baš mi je drago zbog tebe; nek sve ostane u redu do kraja, uživaj zaslužila si! :Smile: 
ja jučer bila na dogovoru za dalje i krećem s klomifenima najvjerojatnije u 2. mjesecu. :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

da li tko zna gdje se u osijeku može nabaviti klomifen?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> da li tko zna gdje se u osijeku može nabaviti klomifen?


 Pa pitaj to bolje na Potpomognuta u Osijeku

----------


## sretna35

*kinki* uživaj u trudnoći imaš vremana štogod o tome i naučiti

*ivkica* hvala na info o klomifenčićima

----------


## Tibi

curke je li se netko čuo sa našom *Emom*? Ona je trebala vaditi betu 18.12. Nadam se da je ugledala prekrasnu betu  :Heart: 
svim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

Na žalost,Emu se može brisati sa liste čekalica..beta je bila jako mala,a za dva dana se nije duplala...na žalost ništa.. :Sad:

----------


## Tibi

Hvala *mia* na informaciji. Baš mi je žao *Ema*  :Love:  Želim ti puno snage za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajoj, baš mi je žao *Ema*  :Sad:  ako još nisi, napravi svakako pretrage iz trombofilije i imunologije

----------


## snow.ml

kažu da ima u onoj ljekarni u Strossmayerovoj...kod Benetona, na ulazu u onaj neki dom zdravlja

----------


## snow.ml

> kažu da ima u onoj ljekarni u Strossmayerovoj...kod Benetona, na ulazu u onaj neki dom zdravlja


mislila sam na klomifene u Osijeku

----------


## zlatta

> mislila sam na klomifene u Osijeku


hvala, snow.ml, otići ću provjeriti.
sretno bilo 03.01.   :Klap:     javi nam se

----------


## rikikiki

Curke, tko zna kada doktori počinju raditi ... naime trebam prijaviti pozitivnu betu (194 :Zaljubljen: ) i naručiti se na UZV!?

----------


## andream

Isto kad i sestre, 10.1., bar ja imam takvu info.

----------


## ivka13

Oni su u biti cijelo vrijeme gore samo što u ovo vrijeme praznika ne rade s pacijentima. Probaj nazvat, možda ti se netko javi.

----------


## jadro

> Curke, tko zna kada doktori počinju raditi ... naime trebam prijaviti pozitivnu betu (194) i naručiti se na UZV!?


možda oni to već znaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> možda oni to već znaju


 :Laughing: čula sam i ja da se vole informirati ovim putem

----------


## sretna35

> čula sam i ja da se vole informirati ovim putem


čak da sestre na kartonu napišu nick  :Laughing:

----------


## lastavica1979

> čak da sestre na kartonu napišu nick


 Ma daj kaj stvarno? Ha ha ha nemogu vjerovat

----------


## delfin

> Curke, tko zna kada doktori počinju raditi ... naime trebam prijaviti pozitivnu betu (194) i naručiti se na UZV!?


 Čestitam!    :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

> čak da sestre na kartonu napišu nick


da, i ja sam to čula i to mi je žešća katastrofa! ne kužim jedino jel to rade jer nemaju pametnijeg posla ili po nečijoj direktivi? zar smo mi ovdje neka peta kolona?

----------


## narnija

Rikkiki čestitam od srca

----------


## kinki

Ja sam jučer prokrvarila.  Bila sam odma na CITO,  Šparac kaže da je zasad sve ok  i da se čuje srce,  dao mi je antibiotik, pojačao utriće i ukinuo andol dok ne stane krvarenje.   Nije mi objasnio otkud krvarenje al hematom nisam imala.  Sad moram strogo mirovat i molit boga, tako je reko.  Žene moje, kad sam vidila tu krv imala sam slom živaca...I onda čujem srce, po prvi put...Ne znam šta ću ako ga izgubim, majke mi ne znam...Mislite da je dr Tomić u bolnici?  Volila bih se čut s njim.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, nazovi, ali sumnjam da ćeš koga dobit. Jel stalo krvarenje? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## jadro

Kinki, vibram da sve bude OK

----------


## Marnie

kiniki držim ručno-nožne fige da sve ispadne dobro !

----------


## rikikiki

Kinki ... sigurno će biti sve OK ... to je možda zbog onog drugog koji se još nije vidio na UZV. glavno da je onaj mališa OK i da srčeko kucka. držim fige da krvarenje prestane i da sve prođe bez ikakvih problema. :Love:

----------


## tuzna

kinki,  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK.

----------


## sretna35

> Ja sam jučer prokrvarila. Bila sam odma na CITO, Šparac kaže da je zasad sve ok i da se čuje srce, dao mi je antibiotik, pojačao utriće i ukinuo andol dok ne stane krvarenje. Nije mi objasnio otkud krvarenje al hematom nisam imala. Sad moram strogo mirovat i molit boga, tako je reko. Žene moje, kad sam vidila tu krv imala sam slom živaca...I onda čujem srce, po prvi put...Ne znam šta ću ako ga izgubim, majke mi ne znam...Mislite da je dr Tomić u bolnici? Volila bih se čut s njim.


draga iskreno vjerujem da će sve biti OK

----------


## delfin

*Svim suborkama iz Vinogradske želim uspješnu i bebom blagoslovljenu 2011.!*

*Kinki * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

> Ja sam jučer prokrvarila. Bila sam odma na CITO, Šparac kaže da je zasad sve ok i da se čuje srce, dao mi je antibiotik, pojačao utriće i ukinuo andol dok ne stane krvarenje. Nije mi objasnio otkud krvarenje al hematom nisam imala. Sad moram strogo mirovat i molit boga, tako je reko. Žene moje, kad sam vidila tu krv imala sam slom živaca...I onda čujem srce, po prvi put...Ne znam šta ću ako ga izgubim, majke mi ne znam...Mislite da je dr Tomić u bolnici? Volila bih se čut s njim.


isti scenarij kao kod Rozalije i Jelena je tu.sve će biti ok sigurno neka srce kuca ti miruj .jeli ti dao apaurine ili nesto?moguće je da je od andola ako si pila cijeli meni je dr Kuvačić rekao koliko kg toliko mg andola

----------


## Tibi

svim dragim curama želim uspješnu i plodnu 2011 godinu i da sve u 2011 dobijete bebice u naručje ili barem u bušici  :Heart: 
uspješnu, veselu i sretnu Novu godinu želim i našim najdražim sestrama, doktorima i biolozima  :Joggler: 

kinky drži se, puno cura je imalo krvarenje pa je dobro završilo, samo budi pozitivna  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drage cure, svima nam želim bebu u 2011!

Kinki nam je dobro, prestalo joj je krvarenje prije 2 dana.  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Evo da se javim na brzaka, zadnja 3 dana samo smeđi trag na wc papiru, mirujem i nastojim bit cool. Valjda će bit ok!

----------


## rikikiki

Kinki, dobro je ... držim fige da skorz prođe i da od sada samo uživaš u trudnoći ... pusa!!  :Love:

----------


## anaea40

Drage VG cure, želim da naša VG bude uspješna u 2011 g. i da nam podari puno bebica!!!

----------


## zlatta

zna li tko do kada je dr.T.na go?

----------


## kinki

Evo mene na brzaka,  krvarenje stane pa krene, u pravilnim razmacima svako drugi dan.  U ponediljak idem na kontrolu, držite mi fige da srce još kuca!
Mislim da je Tomić do 10. na GO

----------


## rikikiki

Kinki, držim fige na rukama i nogama da bude sve u redu! Drži se, leži i čuvaj bebicu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Kinki, drzim fige do neba  :Kiss: 
Pocinju raditi od 10.01. a sad....koji ce nas doktor gore docekati, to je u zadnje vrijeme diskutabilno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro!

----------


## delfin

Kinki,samo pozitivno! Odmaraj i gladi tribu!

----------


## zlatta

kinki, drži se, misli dobre misli....i gladi tibu...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatta

kinki, nadam se da ste dobro...javi nam se   :Love:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

Pozdrav svima, nova sam ovdje i općenito na forumu, ovo mi je prvi post, ali pratim vas već neko vrijeme. Krećemo u 1. postupak krajem mjeseca kod dr. T. IVF sa femarom. S obzirom da mi treba samo 10 tableta, da li ima netko tko bi dijelio troškove ili ima višak istog? Usput da vas pitam koja je procedura općenito u Vinogradskoj, naime bila sam na kontrolnom pregledu kod dr. prije božića, ali sam nakon pregleda izletila kao muha bez glave iz ambulante, bez da sam se javila sestri, a ovih dana se nitko ne javlja gore, a i bila sam tamo - nema žive duše. Da li je potrebno naručiti se za folikulometrije? prijaviti prvi dan ciklusa i sl.?

----------


## slatkica

hej evo javljam se po prvi put i svima želim puno zdravih i veselih bebica u 2011
kinki držim fige da je sve ok

----------


## tikica_69

xyz, a za kakav postupak ste se dogovorili? Ako za cisti Femarski, dodji 8. ili 9. dan ciklusa za uputnicom za folikulimetrije (neka ti napise na uputnicu x3, pa ti je to za 3 folikulimetrije....tak meni sestra pise) i odmah si digni uputnicu za IVF i Utrogestane. Dalje ces se s njim dogovorati kada opet doci.
Kinki, mislim na tebe. Javi se!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

[QUOTE=tikica_69;1784457]xyz, a za kakav postupak ste se dogovorili? Ako za cisti Femarski, dodji 8. ili 9. dan ciklusa za uputnicom za folikulimetrije (neka ti napise na uputnicu x3, pa ti je to za 3 folikulimetrije....tak meni sestra pise) i odmah si digni uputnicu za IVF i Utrogestane. Dalje ces se s njim dogovorati kada opet doci.
Kinki, mislim na tebe. Javi se![/QUOTE
Thnx na odgovoru. Buduci da mi je to prvi postupak, nisam ziher da razumijem sta znaci cisti Femarski, ali pretpostavljam da ce biti cisti, jer je dr. pricao za sada sada o Femari 2x1 tableta od 3-7 dana ciklusa. Ako bude nekih dodataka valjda ce to biti moguce u tijeku postupka nabaviti. OK znaci nema potrebe da se narucujem nego samo dodjem 8 d.c. na folikulometriju. Iako mislim da cu se ja zaletiti jos gore prije pocetka cijele price. Ne znam niti tocno kako se lijek uzima, 2x1 jel to svakih 12 sati? Imam uputnice i za folikulometrije i za IVF, ali ne i za utrogestane. Bilo bi precudno da sam sve uspjela iz prve dobit  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*xyz*, dobrodošla! svakako nazovi sestre 1.dc da te naruče 8.dc za folikulometriju. i naravno, donesi uputnicu (1 uputnica vrijedi za sve folilometrije, a obično ih bude 3).

----------


## sandraks

kinki draga...držim fige i mislim na tebe i na srčeko koje kuca.

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> xyz, a za kakav postupak ste se dogovorili? Ako za cisti Femarski, dodji 8. ili 9. dan ciklusa za uputnicom za folikulimetrije (neka ti napise na uputnicu x3, pa ti je to za 3 folikulimetrije....tak meni sestra pise) i odmah si digni uputnicu za IVF i Utrogestane. Dalje ces se s njim dogovorati kada opet doci.
> Kinki, mislim na tebe. Javi se!





> *xyz*, dobrodošla! svakako nazovi sestre 1.dc da te naruče 8.dc za folikulometriju. i naravno, donesi uputnicu (1 uputnica vrijedi za sve folilometrije, a obično ih bude 3).


Hvala cure! Ja sam izgleda u velikom delay-u, ali nema veze bitno da se krece :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Meni bi danas trebalo bit točno 8 tjedana,  u 18h idem na uzv da vidimo jel srce još kuca.  Zadnja 3 dana nije bilo svježe krvi, samo malo smeđkastog u tragovima.  Tješi me što imam jake mučnine,  iako rijetko povratim.   Općenito se jako loše osječam,  valjda je to od ležanja i utrogestana šta ja znam.  Nadam se da će mi gin smanjiti dozu sad kad više ne krvarim.  
Jel zna ko jel Tomić radi?  Volila bih ga nazvat sutra kad budem znala na čemu sam,  makar da mu čujem glas.

----------


## kinki

XYZ,   ako se nisi uspila snać za femaru javi mi,  kupit ću ti ja na CITO-u 10 komada i poslat ti poštom. Držim ti fige, znam dosta cura koje su s femarom zatrudnile :Wink: ,  ja sam od samo jedne dnevno imala 3 folikula!

----------


## ksena28

mislim da dr Tomić danas počinje raditi. kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude u najboljem redu

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam preksutra gore, pa javim.

*Kinki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veseli kuckavi uzv danas!!!

----------


## rikikiki

> Ja sam preksutra gore, pa javim.


I ja ... između 9 i 11 su mi rekli da dođem! AB jesi ti u postupku ili ideš na dogovor?

Kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji UZV :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Riki, vidimo se onda, meni su rekli da dođem u 9, ali ja ću doći iza 8. To mi je 9.dc, kao, računamo na prirodnjak + odmrzavanje 2 stanica.

----------


## ruža82

Imam jedno pitanje. jučer sam imala lagano krvarenje, onak na papiru nešto malo, svježa krv. inače mi je 19 dan nakon menstruacije. a prije toga pred  dana sam imala opet na papiru kao neke dvije žilice i to je to. prošli ciklus sam imala biokemijsku. muči me što bi bilo to krvarenje, dal da se javim dr il ne. trajalo je par sati sad ga više nema, i inače mi je sve ok..

----------


## andream

Dr T je gore, danas sam došla nenajavljeno i dobila protokol za novi femarski postupak idući ciklus.
I hoću da je dobitni ovaj put, molim lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

> I hoću da je dobitni ovaj put, molim lijepo


Slažemo se s tobom!! :Cool:

----------


## slatkica

Dr.T je gore ,ja sam bila danas na dogovoru za ivf

----------


## sretna35

*andream* za dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

*kinki i rikikiki* za UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

*Andream i Aurorablu* da vam ovaj postupak bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*kinki* sretno danas na uzv, a *rikikiki* tebi sretno sutra na uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
i naravno svim curama koje kreću u postupke želim puno uspjeha  :Kiss:

----------


## zlatta

ženice drage, netko je prije pisao (ali nisam stigla tada odgovoriti) da nam sportski život pomaže u plodnosti i "mladosti", pa da to potpišem..   :Yes: 
aktivna sam sportašica bila sve do prve trudnoće (dva treninga + utakmica tjedno)  i moj dr.je uvijek naglašavao da je jako dobro za mene da sam se tako dugo bavila sportom jer sam fizički "kao curica"...ah, taj moj pozitivni dr...svašta pozitivnoga će reći da me uvjeri da mogu "lako" ostvariti trudnoću   :Wink:  
ali vjerujem da ima nešto u tome,tako da sportske aktivnosti uvesti u ovaj klub i pretvaramo ga u trudnički.. :Klap:

----------


## kinki

Bila sam jučer na uzv, iako je sa bebom sve u redu nisam izašla ništa smirenija.  Imam veliki hematom oko ploda,  s puno zgrušane tamne krvi.  Kaže gin da je to bolje nego da je svježa krv, al postoji opasnost da opet prokrvari i povuče plod(a i ne mora).
Jedino što mogu je strogo mirovat,  što me ostavlja jako bespomoćnom.  Bojim se i kihnit majke mi.  Osim toga, posteljica mi nije baš na mjestu di bi trebala bit,  ako se ne povuče gin je spominjao placentu previu,  nisam baš shvatila jel i to opasno za plod ili je samo indikacija za carski rez.  Teško mi je ostat pozitivna kad se uz sve to jako loše osječam,  imam mučnine cijeli dan, užasne glavobolje i začepljeni nos da jedva dišem. Želudac i crijeva me muče naizmjenično,  i teško mi je na to gledat ko na slatke muke kako sam ranije zamišljala kad je budućnost moje trudnoće neizvjesna.  Najradije bih da sam cijeli dan na ultrazvuku i da gledam ono mao biće koje kao da prkosi svim zakonima svemira,  srce mu udara unatoč svemu-čudesno!
Idem sad u horizontalu, držim vam fige svima, držite i vi meni.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, žao mi je što još ne možeš uživati u toliko iščekivanoj trudnoći, ali najvažnije je sada da srce kuca. Ono što ti možeš sada je ležati ležati i ležati (šetnja samo do wc-a) i pokušati ne očajavati i vjerujem da će sve biti ok. Ti hematomi nisu rijetka pojava, oni se samo očiste, samo za to vrijeme treba mirovati. Bit će sve ok.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

Sretno draga!




> Bila sam jučer na uzv, iako je sa bebom sve u redu nisam izašla ništa smirenija.  Imam veliki hematom oko ploda,  s puno zgrušane tamne krvi.  Kaže gin da je to bolje nego da je svježa krv, al postoji opasnost da opet prokrvari i povuče plod(a i ne mora).
> Jedino što mogu je strogo mirovat,  što me ostavlja jako bespomoćnom.  Bojim se i kihnit majke mi.  Osim toga, posteljica mi nije baš na mjestu di bi trebala bit,  ako se ne povuče gin je spominjao placentu previu,  nisam baš shvatila jel i to opasno za plod ili je samo indikacija za carski rez.  Teško mi je ostat pozitivna kad se uz sve to jako loše osječam,  imam mučnine cijeli dan, užasne glavobolje i začepljeni nos da jedva dišem. Želudac i crijeva me muče naizmjenično,  i teško mi je na to gledat ko na slatke muke kako sam ranije zamišljala kad je budućnost moje trudnoće neizvjesna.  Najradije bih da sam cijeli dan na ultrazvuku i da gledam ono mao biće koje kao da prkosi svim zakonima svemira,  srce mu udara unatoč svemu-čudesno!
> Idem sad u horizontalu, držim vam fige svima, držite i vi meni.

----------


## Marnie

kinki nemoj klonuti duhom i ostani pozitivna - tvoja beba te osjeća i iako ti je muka i koma se osjećaš i prepuna si straha pokušaj se smiriti (znam da je to jako teško).~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i bebicu :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Kinki, bitno da je bebica dobro ... na tebi je samo da strogo miruješ. U vezi placente previe nemoj brinuti, ona je indikacija za carski ... bebi to ništa ne smeta, a u ovoj fazi trudnoće se uopće o toj dijagnozi ne može govoriti. Posteljica se ionako podiže s bebom u malo kasnijoj fazi trudnoće i tek kasnije zauzima konačan položaj. I ja sam imala sličan slučaj ... tj. posteljicu blizu cerviksa koja se kasnije normalno pomaknula i sve je bilo OK. Čuvaj se, ne očajavaj ... tvoja beba te treba smirenu  :Heart: !!

----------


## sretna35

> Kinki, bitno da je bebica dobro ... na tebi je samo da strogo miruješ. U vezi placente previe nemoj brinuti, ona je indikacija za carski ... bebi to ništa ne smeta, a u ovoj fazi trudnoće se uopće o toj dijagnozi ne može govoriti. Posteljica se ionako podiže s bebom u malo kasnijoj fazi trudnoće i tek kasnije zauzima konačan položaj. I ja sam imala sličan slučaj ... tj. posteljicu blizu cerviksa koja se kasnije normalno pomaknula i sve je bilo OK. Čuvaj se, ne očajavaj ... tvoja beba te treba smirenu !!


potpisujem našu dragu rikikiki i čekam nestrpljivo njezin izvještaj

----------


## andream

> potpisujem našu dragu rikikiki i čekam nestrpljivo njezin izvještaj


a ja potpisujem sretnu. riki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra.

----------


## delfin

*Kinki,* sada samo ležanje i pozitivne misli.  :Yes:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

> XYZ,   ako se nisi uspila snać za femaru javi mi,  kupit ću ti ja na CITO-u 10 komada i poslat ti poštom. Držim ti fige, znam dosta cura koje su s femarom zatrudnile,  ja sam od samo jedne dnevno imala 3 folikula!


_hvala kinki, snasla sam se.
_sretno tebi!!!

----------


## slatkica

kinki držim fige da će sve bit ok
brojim dane kad krećem po prvi put sa stimulacijom injekcijama,do sad su 2 god bili klomifen,veselim se,daj da bude i zadnja

----------


## brigitta

Kinki, i ja ti držim fige....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Koga zanima, jutros u 8.30 nije bilo nikoga u čekaonici, bila sam gotova za 5 min, radio je dr.T.

*Jadro* :Bye:

----------


## narnija

da li se ranije naručiš na dogovor ili samo dođeš...ja se spremam na prirodnjak a nikako krenuti...ustvari imam neke druge zdrastvene probleme ( tahikardija) pijem tablete pa me i strah ići u postupke ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Narnija*, a šta ti specijalist kaže, smiješ li u postupak? Inače, ja uvijek nazovem 1.dc pa me zabilježe za uzv.8. ili 9. dan

----------


## narnija

a smijem ja u postupak ali te tablete koje koristim se ne smiju piti u trudnoći ..pa bi to bio problem ako bi uspijela...ali rješit ću tu tahikardiju operativno ..neki lakši zahvat ..tako da neću morati piti tablete pa se nadam da ću do četvrtog mjeseca to rješiti pa onda na stimulirani ...ne znam da li će me zvati ranije da dođem po injekcije ili kako to već ide ....uglavnom sam na popisu za 4/2011 stimulirani

----------


## AuroraBlu

Držim fige da to riješiš!!! Kažeš, da je lakši zahvat - to mi je drago čuti. A za lijekove svakako zovi u 3.mjesecu!

----------


## rikikiki

Drage moje, na današnjem UZV smo vijedli jedno malo srčeko  :Heart:  kako vrijedno kucka  :Zaljubljen: !
Pusa svima i puno uspjeha  :Love: !!!

----------


## matahari

*Riki*, čestitam.
*AB*, mimoišle smo se, ja sam došla oko 8.45 i za 20 min bila gotova. 
Dr. T me zapisao za stimulirani IVF za 5. mj, a do tad AIH!

----------


## jadro

Riki, super  :Heart: 

AB  :Bye: 

Matahari, onda smo zajedno bile u cekaoni..jedno vrijeme  :Smile: 

...ja danas dobila JS  :Klap: ...sad onaj cekajuci dio

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* čestitam na srčeku vjerujem da će i dalje sve biti školski

*jadro* bravo za stanicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~za dalje

----------


## andream

> *rikikiki* čestitam na srčeku vjerujem da će i dalje sve biti školski
> 
> *jadro* bravo za stanicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~za dalje


 potpisujem sretnu.

----------


## matahari

...ja danas dobila JS  :Klap: ...sad onaj cekajuci dio-*SRETNO!*






> Riki, super 
> 
> AB 
> 
> Matahari, onda smo zajedno bile u cekaoni..jedno vrijeme 
> 
> ...ja danas dobila JS ...sad onaj cekajuci dio

----------


## slatkica

matahari držim fige da uspije  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*  :Klap:  za  :Heart:  jupi jupi!!!

*Jadro* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju stanicu, da se lijepo oplodila danas

*Matahari*, ti si u dogovoru za postupak, postupku, ili??? Ja sam sutra opet gore.

----------


## gianna

cure, u postupku sam uskoro prvi put, trebaju mi hitno informacije.
moram si planirati poslovno putovanje...

zanima me koliko puta, zapravo kada idem kod Tomića (koje dane ciklusa) u stimuliranom postupku?

U dilemi sam jer trebam letiti avionom...pa ne znam da li da idem (nakon transfera bi to bio 14 d.). To me muči! Jer ne želim letiti zapravo niti hodati poslije transfera...ali ovo mi je važno.
taj put je taman kad i trebam dobiti...pa se bojim, ako idem u postupak poslije puta da me ne zakasnim (mislim ako dobijem na putu)...kužite?

thnx

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gianna*, u prirodnom postupku se moraš pojaviti na 1.uzv 9.dan ciklusa - ako si na to mislila (u slučaju da ti stimulirani ne uspije, a držimo fige da uspije!!!)

----------


## gianna

Aurora hvala, ali svakako idem u stimulirani.
vidim da si ti imala stimulirane, kaje dane ciklusa si sve išla kod doktora?

----------


## AuroraBlu

U stimuliranom ti je prvi uzv 8.dc, pa obično 10... pa punkcija.... A sama stimulacija kreće s 1.dc (decapeptil), i od 2.dana gonal/menopur. Bitno je prije stimuliranog postupka napraviti kontrolni uzv u prethodnom ciklusu, negdje 25.dan

----------


## gianna

E, tu infomaciju trebam.
Hvala ti! kiss

----------


## rikikiki

Jadro, matahari ... nestrpljivo čekamo  :Cekam:

----------


## jadro

nema čekajućeg djela...nezrela JS (što i nije čudno s obzirom na 11DC   i punkciju  :Shock: )...a situacija nije bila laka -  dijete kuri i do 40, MM zakurio, pa sam ja imala jedan dan temperaturu, mislila sam da su možda to znakovi da bi moglo biti nešto, ono baš neočekivano  :Laughing: 

mislim da ću ipak ići na stimulirani (tko zna kad ću sad upasti)

svim curama vibreeeeeeeeeee za dalje

i da, hvala vam na lijepim željama.  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

jadro  :Love:  bit će bolje drugi put, jel' da da ne može bit gore  :Laughing:

----------


## matahari

*Riki*, hvala!
*AB*, ovaj i idući mj. idem na AIH, a u 5. mj. u stimulirani IVF.
*Jadro*, žao mi je...

----------


## ValaMala

> *AB*, ovaj i idući mj. idem na AIH, a u 5. mj. u stimulirani IVF.


Zašto ne aih-ovi skroz do petog?

----------


## matahari

M trebam dobiti krajem 1., početkom 2. mj., tako da ćemo sigurno uspjeti odraditi AIH u 2. i 3. mj. 
Za ostalo ćemo vidjeti što dr kaže. Idemo ciklus po ciklus...

----------


## ValaMala

Puno sreće, ja sam upravo krenula s klomifenima za prvi aih.  :Wink:

----------


## slatkica

> Puno sreće, ja sam upravo krenula s klomifenima za prvi aih.


držimo fige i želim ti punoooooo sreće

----------


## slatkica

> a smijem ja u postupak ali te tablete koje koristim se ne smiju piti u trudnoći ..pa bi to bio problem ako bi uspijela...ali rješit ću tu tahikardiju operativno ..neki lakši zahvat ..tako da neću morati piti tablete pa se nadam da ću do četvrtog mjeseca to rješiti pa onda na stimulirani ...ne znam da li će me zvati ranije da dođem po injekcije ili kako to već ide ....uglavnom sam na popisu za 4/2011 stimulirani


hej htjela bi pitat kakav je to op. zahvat?

----------


## slatkica

....brojim dane da krenem sa stimulacijom... :Smile:

----------


## narnija

Slatkica,

ma ja ti imam problema sa srčekom pa moram na taj zahvat, nešto kao kateterizacija , lokalna anestezija , nekakvim elektrodama mi nešto naprave na srcu i onda kao više ne bi trebala imati tahikardiju niti piti tablete za nju ....pa onda opet u boj po bebicu .....

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkica,
> 
> ma ja ti imam problema sa srčekom pa moram na taj zahvat, nešto kao kateterizacija , lokalna anestezija , nekakvim elektrodama mi nešto naprave na srcu i onda kao više ne bi trebala imati tahikardiju niti piti tablete za nju ....pa onda opet u boj po bebicu .....



pitam zato što ja već 3 god pijem th za tahikardiju i SVES pa mi nikad niko nije spomenuo takav zahvat

----------


## matahari

hvala draga, također!




> Puno sreće, ja sam upravo krenula s klomifenima za prvi aih.

----------


## tikica_69

Hehehe, znam tko je informer! U cetvrtak sam dosla ujutro na UZV a sestra Marina je gledala Rodu  :Laughing: 
Ovim putem je pozdravljam i obecavam da u ponedjeljak donosim uputnice  :Grin:

----------


## zlatta

imam pitanje, idem u prvi klomifenski ivf kod dr.T., nisam iz zg pa mi je dr. rekao da mi stimulaciju prati moj gin (s njim sam već to dogovorila) ali ne znam koji dan idem? 
u pon.krećem piti klomifene (3.d.c.)
kod dr.T.dolazim 8.d.c. na folikulometriju, ali za kontrolu stimulacije pojma nemam kada??   :Confused:

----------


## ValaMala

Zašto ga ne nazoveš i pitaš? Teško da će ti neko od forumašica reći ispravnije nego tvoj doktor. Puno sreće i neka bude bebica uskoro!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zlatta*, pa svi dolazimo doktoru tek 8.dc na pregled. Vjerojatno je mislio na kontrolni pregled prije početka stimulacije, a to je pred kraj (oko 20.dana) ciklusa koji prethodi stimulaciji - da se provjeri da nema slučajno koja cista.

----------


## ivka13

I ja za nekih 7-10 dana krećem piti klomifene i dr mi je rekao da dolazim na prvi uzv 8 dc. I nije spominjao nikakav kontrolni pregled prije stimulacije. Čak sam mu i skrenula pažnju na to da sam na zadnja 3 ultrazvuka u 9. i 10. mj. imala cistu za koju je rekao da ne smeta i da će je, ako je i dalje imam, prilikom aspiracije punktirati da vide kakav je sadržaj. Uglavnom, da se ne zamaram za sad tom cistom i da ništa ne smeta. Ovo mi je prvi ivf.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Istina je, Ivka, kod klomifenskog postupka cista ne predstavlja problem, samo u pravom stimuliranom postupku se to mora svakako riješiti prije samog postupka.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, jedno pitanje. Računa li se klomifenski ivf pod 1 od 6 postupaka?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Cure, jedno pitanje. Računa li se klomifenski ivf pod 1 od 6 postupaka?


NE računa. Samo stimulirani menopurima/gonalima.

----------


## slatkica

hej curke
danas sam krenula sa stimulacijom,jedva sam dočekala,bilo mi je malo bed kad sam se trebala piknuti al nije uopće strašno
samo što mi 8 dan kad bi trebala na UZV pada u nedjelju,kada se otprilike još ide na UZV,a na punkciju?ja sam računala  cca 14 dan,što bi bilo u subotu,taman na moj rođendan i bio bi super poklon da uspije
držite mi fige

----------


## rikikiki

Cure, sretno!
Meni je transfer bio na godišnjicu braka a pozitivan test za Božić. Super mi je to kad se poklope neki datumi koji ti nešto znače  :Heart: !
Slatkica, želim ti najljepši rođendanski poklon  :Yes: !

----------


## kiara79

slatkice,sretno... :Smile: 
ajme rikice...kak je to tebi lijepo ispalo.. :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Slatkice*, svakako nazovi sutra i reci im da ti 8.dan pada u nedjelju, vjerojatno će te staviti za subotu na uzv. Punkcija može biti ranije, ja bi prije računala na 12.ili 13.dan - ali sve je to individualno i nema pravila. Zato se i ide na folikulometrije.
Javi nam razvoj situacije.

----------


## zlatta

meni 8.d.c. pada u subotu, da li rade subotom? folikulom.obavlja dežurni gin.ili dr.T. sa kojim smo dogovorili ivf? 
da li se klomifini piju ujutro ili navečer? ili kad?
hvala

----------


## slatkica

> meni 8.d.c. pada u subotu, da li rade subotom? folikulom.obavlja dežurni gin.ili dr.T. sa kojim smo dogovorili ivf? 
> da li se klomifini piju ujutro ili navečer? ili kad?
> hvala


hej ,pa mislim da rade subotom,a koliko klomifena piješ

----------


## AuroraBlu

> meni 8.d.c. pada u subotu, da li rade subotom? folikulom.obavlja dežurni gin.ili dr.T. sa kojim smo dogovorili ivf? 
> da li se klomifini piju ujutro ili navečer? ili kad?
> hvala


Jedan ujutro, jedan navečer, svakih 12 sati (ako ti je 2 dnevno propisano, a ako je 1 onda svejedno kad). Ne brinite tko će vam radit folikulometriju, samo nazovite sestre i recite kad pada 8.dan, da vas zabilježe.

----------


## matahari

ja uopće ne razmišljajući (dosad) maznula odmah obadva u jutro... :Shock:  shame on me!!!
*HVALA AB!*



> Jedan ujutro, jedan navečer, svakih 12 sati (ako ti je 2 dnevno propisano, a ako je 1 onda svejedno kad). Ne brinite tko će vam radit folikulometriju, samo nazovite sestre i recite kad pada 8.dan, da vas zabilježe.

----------


## mia74

Cure,klomifene možete piti 2x1,a možete i odjedanput obje tablete.
Ja sam prvi puta pila 2x1,drugi puta sam opet dobila 2 tbl dnevno i pitala sam doc da li treba biti 2x1,rekao mi je da mogu kako hoću i da bi ovaj puta bilo bolje da pijem 2 navečer-taj postupak mi je bio i "uspiješan"-mislim,doživjela sam transfer..
Treći puta ga nisam pitala kako piti,automatski sam pila 2 tbl navečer...

----------


## ruža82

> Cure,klomifene možete piti 2x1,a možete i odjedanput obje tablete.
> Ja sam prvi puta pila 2x1,drugi puta sam opet dobila 2 tbl dnevno i pitala sam doc da li treba biti 2x1,rekao mi je da mogu kako hoću i da bi ovaj puta bilo bolje da pijem 2 navečer-taj postupak mi je bio i "uspiješan"-mislim,doživjela sam transfer..
> Treći puta ga nisam pitala kako piti,automatski sam pila 2 tbl navečer...


meni na VV je doktor rekao kad sam pila 2x1, da jednu u jutro, jednu navečer svakih 12 sati, a kad sam pila 3tab tad sam 2 u jutro i jednu navečer

----------


## mia74

Sve pet,Ružo82..
ja samo prenosim šta je meni doktor rekao... :Wink:

----------


## slatkica

curke,evo samo da kažem
u vinogradskoj i u nedjelju rade uzv,tako da ću  u ned. vidjet rezultat pikica

----------


## kinki

Samo da se javim i zaželim svima sreću :Smile: 
Ja sam danas točno 9 tjedana trudna, i dalje na strogom  mirovanju.  U petak sam bila u homeopatskoj klinici i dobila neke granule koje bi mi trebale riješit hematom do idućeg uzv. Otkad ih pijem nije bilo svježe krvi, samo malo smeđkastog-pa ako je to samo placebo E PA NEKA JE!!!  Imam užasne mučnine po cijeli dan i ništa ne mogu jest, al ne žalim se na to jer bar znam da sam još trudna :Smile:  
Nisam zvala Tomića, malo mi je neugodno ga gnjavit kad ga zapravo nemam što pametno za pitat.

----------


## Marnie

kinki drago mi je da je svježe krvarenje stalo  :Smile: ! Držim fige da dalje sve bude kako treba  :Smile: !

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure,klomifene možete piti 2x1,a možete i odjedanput obje tablete.
> Ja sam prvi puta pila 2x1,drugi puta sam opet dobila 2 tbl dnevno i pitala sam doc da li treba biti 2x1,rekao mi je da mogu kako hoću i da bi ovaj puta bilo bolje da pijem 2 navečer-taj postupak mi je bio i "uspiješan"-mislim,doživjela sam transfer..
> Treći puta ga nisam pitala kako piti,automatski sam pila 2 tbl navečer...


Meni je isto rekao da može obje zajedno (radi se o dr.T) i tako sam i pila i bingo!
U prijašnjim postupcima sam pila i svakih 12 sati po jednu ... jednom dva puta dnevno po 2. Tri nisam nikad pila ... moguće da nije baš dobro 3 odjednom pa se pije 2+1, ali kad su dvije u pitanju, mislim da je svejedno.
Ružo, sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od onih koji su danas gore!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, glavno da je krvarenje stalo! Nek se hematom sam apsorbira ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni danas dr.T.ulovio stanicu, sutra ću znati je li bila čemu...

*Tikica*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje velike folikule, da ne puknu!

----------


## anaea40

Aurora super za ulovljenu stanicu, tikice vibram za uspješnu punkciju, ja isto uskoro krećem s Femarom, čekam M.

----------


## tikica_69

AB, tnx  :Kiss: 
Ajde da vas pitam.....Jel postoji mogucnost da mi puknu folikuli? 
Do sada sam uvijek najkasnije na 19mm dobivala stopericu. Danas su 22/21/21/21/18mm. Moram u 14 uzeti jos 2 Menopura i u 17 Decapeptyl.
Dva Brevactida u 22. 
Vec imam dva scenarija u glavi: 1. da ce popucati i 2. da ce ih punktirati prezrele. 
Malo sam nervozna, kaj ne?!?  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

tikica, folikuli ne pucaju pod supresijom (tako kažu) i scenarij broj 1 otpada, a držim fige da ne bude scenarij broj 2, bit će to dobro :Smile:

----------


## tanja.v

bok,cure
ima li mogučnost dobiti  anesteziju kod punkcije

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, nemoj se nervirati... nešto će biti! Ja mislim da bi ti mogli biti dobri svi osim ovog od 22. Jel doktor išta komentirao???

*tanja.v* u stimuliranom postupku se dobije potpuna kratkotrajna anestezija, osim vikendom kad nije potpuna nego onako, na pola  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

tanja.v - ja cu dobiti ovu koju Aurora spominje, tako da ako ides u stimulirani, mozes biti opustena

----------


## tanja.v

e,sad ste mi skinule kamen sa srca,u stimuliranom sam u čet.8 dan
do sad sam imala sve punkcije"na živo" pa me lagano hvata panika
hvala na inf.

----------


## sretna35

*tikice* ne bi smjelo biti pucanja u stimulaciji, a veći folikuli znače veće i kvalitetnije stanice (u pravilu)

*AB* ZA LIJEPE VIJESTI SUTRA I NAREDNIH 8-9 MJESECI

----------


## delfin

Curke,stigle i moje ampule za stimulirani. Od prvog dana Decapaptyl, od drugog Menopur. Koliko vidim Decapaptyl je pripremljen, samo se piknem, a Menopur moram otapati. Ono što ne znam je koje su mi šprice i igle potrebne? I u kojem omjeru miješam prah s tekućinom? Npr.,kada trebam primiti dva Menopura da li to znaći da moram dva praha otopiti u dvije tekućine i dva pita se piknuti?

----------


## Zeena

zenske sretno svima! 
da se i ja malo javim...  :Smile: 
delfin, sprice od 2 ml, iglice one male za dijabeticare (s njima se pikas) i jedne velike za mijesanje menopura (po mogucnosti da mogu doci do dna ampule). 
a za menopur mijesas tako da sa jednim otapalom mozes cak 3 ampulice menopura otopiti...
prvo u spricu navuces otapalo (sa velikom iglicom) onda uspricas otapalo u ampulicu s "tableticom" menopura, povuces sve nazad, tada to sve skupa  drugu ampulicu s menopurom i povuces i tako i treci...
nadam se da sam pomogla... 

ja isto cekam gospodu m pa idem probati klomice...

----------


## slatkica

delfin želim ti svu sreću,kada krećeš sa stimulacijom?

----------


## delfin

*Zeena i slatkica,* tnx! Slatkice,krećem oko 3.2. ( kada dođe menstruacija). Tebi je to prvi stimulirani?

----------


## slatkica

je,do sad sam bila samo na klomifenima,danas je 2 dan pikica,u nedjelju idem na uzv,nadam se najboljemu

----------


## delfin

*Slatkice,* držim fige da folikulići rastu!

----------


## slatkica

> AB, tnx 
> Ajde da vas pitam.....Jel postoji mogucnost da mi puknu folikuli? 
> Do sada sam uvijek najkasnije na 19mm dobivala stopericu. Danas su 22/21/21/21/18mm. Moram u 14 uzeti jos 2 Menopura i u 17 Decapeptyl.
> Dva Brevactida u 22. 
> Vec imam dva scenarija u glavi: 1. da ce popucati i 2. da ce ih punktirati prezrele. 
> Malo sam nervozna, kaj ne?!?


držim fife da bude uspješno

----------


## kiara79

samo da vas pitam..koliko vi u Vinogradskoj čekate injekcije???

----------


## delfin

*Kiara78*, sada se na stimulirani postupak čeka oko 4 mjeseca.

 Ja opet s pitanjem - što ako m dođe u poslijepodnevnim satima, a Decapaptyl moram uzeti ujutro prvi dan ciklusa?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## slatkica

delfin ,evo ovako je meni sestra rekla,ako dobijem m  oko 12,13 ili 14h daj si Deca,a ako dobiješ kasnije oko 17h pa na dalje daj si ujutro,znači 2 dan

----------


## laky

> Samo da se javim i zaželim svima sreću
> Ja sam danas točno 9 tjedana trudna, i dalje na strogom  mirovanju.  U petak sam bila u homeopatskoj klinici i dobila neke granule koje bi mi trebale riješit hematom do idućeg uzv. Otkad ih pijem nije bilo svježe krvi, samo malo smeđkastog-pa ako je to samo placebo E PA NEKA JE!!!  Imam užasne mučnine po cijeli dan i ništa ne mogu jest, al ne žalim se na to jer bar znam da sam još trudna 
> Nisam zvala Tomića, malo mi je neugodno ga gnjavit kad ga zapravo nemam što pametno za pitat.


malo se vraćam palo mi napamet tebi je Sadiković onda izliječio alergiju na spermu  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

> delfin ,evo ovako je meni sestra rekla,ako dobijem m  oko 12,13 ili 14h daj si Deca,a ako dobiješ kasnije oko 17h pa na dalje daj si ujutro,znači 2 dan


Znači, ako dobijem m u popodnevnim satima onda počinjem s Decapaptylom drugi dan ujutro i to zapravo brojim kao prvi dan ciklusa? Taj dan samo Ded,drugi Dec ujutro,Menopuri popodne. Jesam shvatila dobro?
Ti si,slatkice,isto dobila Menopure?

----------


## slatkica

> Znači, ako dobijem m u popodnevnim satima onda počinjem s Decapaptylom drugi dan ujutro i to zapravo brojim kao prvi dan ciklusa? Taj dan samo Ded,drugi Dec ujutro,Menopuri popodne. Jesam shvatila dobro?
> Ti si,slatkice,isto dobila Menopure?


imam istu th,ne kao prvi dan brojiš taj dan kad si dobila,znači ako dobiješ popodne to ti je prvi dan,a onda ujutro deca a popodne menopur,jer  menopur ide od drugog dana

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, drago mi je da si opet u akciji  :Smile: 

Jučer mi je spretni dr.T.ulovio stanicu u prirodnom ciklusu, koja se oplodila i podijelila danas, zajedno s jednom (od dvije) odmrznutom stanicom.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Aurora, eto, na kraju je sve ispalo cist ok  :Yes: 
Curama u postupcima zelim puno srece  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, i ja tebi za sutra želim jedan čist ok razvoj situacije!!!

----------


## slatkica

Aurora  :Smile:  jedva čekamo dobre vijesti

----------


## andream

Da li itko uopće dobiva gonale ili svi i dalje dobivate menopure?

----------


## Zeena

Bravo Aurora  :Very Happy:

----------


## delfin

> Bravo Aurora


x

----------


## ksena28

> *Zeena*, drago mi je da si opet u akciji 
> 
> Jučer mi je spretni dr.T.ulovio stanicu u prirodnom ciklusu, koja se oplodila i podijelila danas, zajedno s jednom (od dvije) odmrznutom stanicom.


mmmmmmmmm već mi se sviđa kako ovo zvuči  :Smile:  znaš kakav ti ishod želim..........

----------


## Miki76

*AB*, odlično! Baš mi je drago!

----------


## Miki76

> Da li itko uopće dobiva gonale ili svi i dalje dobivate menopure?


I dalje izgleda samo Menopuri...

----------


## zlatta

koliko uputnica treba tijekom cijelog MPO postupka?
idem prvi puta, putujem iz osijeka, u sub.imam folikulom.8.d.c.(najavila se kako ste me uputile), mislili smo ostati u zg., pa da sve što trebam ponesem
znam da trebam uputnicu za folikulometriju, e sad, da li je dovoljna jedna pa sve idem na nju ili da ipak ponesem tri (ako toliko bude mjerenja), mislim uputnicu MM za spermiogram ili ne treba?, i što još?
hvala

----------


## rikikiki

Javljam se na kratko ... danas sam prokrvarila, bila sam na hitnoj i plod je još tu, da li kuca srce - ne znam ... tretman i obradu na hitnoj u Vinogradskoj neću niti komentirati, saznala nisam ništa. Ni papirić nikakav nisam dobila, kao da nisam tamo niti bila. Sutra idem do Radončića da me pregleda da znam što mi se dešava.

AB ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje dvije mrvice :Heart: 
Tikice~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra bude lijepih stanica :Smile: 
Naravno, i svima ostalima želim puno sreće :Love: 

i ... držite fige mojoj mrvici :Zaljubljen: 

Bježim natrag u horizontalu!

----------


## slatkica

> Javljam se na kratko ... danas sam prokrvarila, bila sam na hitnoj i plod je još tu, da li kuca srce - ne znam ... tretman i obradu na hitnoj u Vinogradskoj neću niti komentirati, saznala nisam ništa. Ni papirić nikakav nisam dobila, kao da nisam tamo niti bila. Sutra idem do Radončića da me pregleda da znam što mi se dešava.
> 
> AB ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje dvije mrvice
> Tikice~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra bude lijepih stanica
> Naravno, i svima ostalima želim puno sreće
> 
> i ... držite fige mojoj mrvici
> 
> Bježim natrag u horizontalu!


 :Love: molim da bude sve dobro,drž se

----------


## slatkica

> koliko uputnica treba tijekom cijelog MPO postupka?
> idem prvi puta, putujem iz osijeka, u sub.imam folikulom.8.d.c.(najavila se kako ste me uputile), mislili smo ostati u zg., pa da sve što trebam ponesem
> znam da trebam uputnicu za folikulometriju, e sad, da li je dovoljna jedna pa sve idem na nju ili da ipak ponesem tri (ako toliko bude mjerenja), mislim uputnicu MM za spermiogram ili ne treba?, i što još?
> hvala


hej ,treba ti uputnica-folikulometrija i uputnica bolničko liječenje,tako ja trebam donesti u nedjelju

----------


## tikica_69

rikikiki, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu....mozda je samo manji hematomcic  :Love:

----------


## Miki76

*riki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu!

----------


## andream

rikić, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK. Meni je dr A s VV-a kad sam ostala trudna rekla da u slučaju bilo kakvih krvarenja NE idem na hitnu jer da mi neće moći pomoći i da dođem odmah k njemu. Najbolje da to vidi ipak MPO dr.

----------


## kinki

Riki bolje ti je ne šetat previše okolo ako krvariš, ionako ti doktori tu ne mogu ništa reć nego da miruješ i eventualno pojačaš utrogestane-i počneš ih uzimat na usta.  Trebala si ići Tomiću,  privatnici će ti samo uvalit antibiotik da sebe zaštite.   Koliko sam ja shvatila u ova 3 tedna otkako sam prokrvarila, rijetko koja MPO trudnoća prođe bez ikakvog krvarenja al ipak bude sve ok.  

I jel vas mogu zamolit da Auroru više ne zovete AB molim vas molim vas molim vas,  želudac mi se okrene na taj AB-ortus,  ne šaljete joj baš neku pozitivnu energiju s tim nadimkom hahaha!!!

----------


## mare41

kinki, moram se ubaciti s kraticama-u mom poslu MPO znači sasvim nešto drugo :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> kinki, moram se ubaciti s kraticama-u mom poslu MPO znači sasvim nešto drugo



Ma e,  al moraš priznat da AB naš ono bode oči, pogotovo na ovom forumu brrrrrrrrrrrrr....A možda mene hormoni pucaju hahaha!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> I jel vas mogu zamolit da Auroru više ne zovete AB molim vas molim vas molim vas,  želudac mi se okrene na taj AB-ortus,  ne šaljete joj baš neku pozitivnu energiju s tim nadimkom hahaha!!!


Kinki  :Laughing:  misliš da je u tome fora, ha?

*Riki*, sigurno je hematomčić, u horizontalu i mirovanje! Nadam se da je već prošlo. A stvarno, čini mi se da rijetko koja trudnoća i prođe bez ovakve epizode. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tikice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što više j.s.!!!

----------


## mare41

Kinki, sad zachetavamo :Smile: , al razumim ja tebe :Smile: , al nama AB znači samo AuroaBlu i ništa više :Smile: , ljubim i tebe i nju
riki, navijam i ovdje~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Miki,* dobro nam došla!  :Smile: 

*Zlatta*, jedna uputnica za folikulometriju ti vrijedi za sva 3 puta. Muž ti ne treba nikakvu uputnicu, a za punkciju i transfer ti treba jedna za bolničko liječenje. Dakle, ukupno 2 uputnice doneseš.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi nam se s dobrim vijestima od Radončića

*AuroraBlu* i *Tikice* za uspješne postupke u tijeku, Tikici da današnja punkcija urodi što većim plodom (4-5 j.s.), a *AuroriBlu* da se sve lijepo dalje razvija

*Miki76*, super ti je novi avatar, baš mi se sviđa

----------


## Tibi

> *Rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi nam se s dobrim vijestima od Radončića
> 
> *AuroraBlu* i *Tikice* za uspješne postupke u tijeku, Tikici da današnja punkcija urodi što većim plodom (4-5 j.s.), a *AuroriBlu* da se sve lijepo dalje razvija


potpisujem našu *Kadaunu* 
*Miki76* dobrodošla  :Heart:  
*Rikikiki* vjerojatno je hematom. I ja sam imala sličnu epizodu u 11 tt, s time da sam ja ostala u bolnici 5 dana.... Najbolje da miruješ i sve će biti ok  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

rikikiki vibr do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

riki,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u redu!
AuroraBlu (po kinkinom nalogu  :Smile: ) nadam se da će biti uspješan transfer. Dobro je da si se odlučila na prirodnu selekciju.

----------


## jadro

za Rikikiki i mrvicu....... vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Miki76

Cure, hvala na dobrodošlici. Iako, ja se osobno ne osjećam ovdje nova jer vas detaljno pratim još od prošlog proljeća kada sam se odlučila prebaciti u Vinogradsku. Jedino što sam bila lijena pisati.  :Embarassed:  
I da, *Kadauna,* stavila sam novi veseliji avatar u skladu s odlukom da sva sra... koja su mi se događala prošle godine tamo i ostavljam i ove godine krećem ispočetka, nadam se s puno više sreće.  :Cool: 

*AuroraBlu,* djevojčice naša (*kinki,* jel je sad bolje?  :Wink: ): ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Rikikiki*, nestrpljivo čekamo novosti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tibi,* velike puse tebi i tvojim  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rikikiki

Nemam nažalost dobrih vijesti. Bebi ne kuca srce. :Sad: 
Radončić predlaže kiretažu i kariogram ploda jer sumnja na kromosomsku anomaliju. Sutra ujutro idem u Vg kod Tomića ili Kune da se dogovorimo. 
Ovaj puta nije bilo sreće!

----------


## ina33

Užasno mi je žao, riki. Drži se  :Heart: .

----------


## ZO

u šoku sam rikikiki, žao mi je, jako  :Love:

----------


## mia74

Ne mogu vjerovat..rikikiki..jako mi je žao. :Love:  :Love: 
Drži se.

----------


## Marnie

Rikikiki, joooooooj ne mogu vjerovati...užasno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: .
Drži se :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Miki76

Riki  :Love: . Drži se draga!

----------


## Tibi

uffff jako mi je žao draga *Rikice*  :Crying or Very sad:  
*Miki76*  :Kiss:

----------


## delfin

Rikikiki, žao mi je. Drži se.

----------


## nina1

rikikiki, žao mi je :Love: 
Miki76  :Klap:  za novi avatar 
AuroraB , tikica i ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jadro

Riki, a jooj  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## slatkica

rikikiki žao mi je

----------


## lastavica1979

Rikikiki jako mi je žao

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj Rikikiki, tek sam sad ubrala  :Sad:

----------


## andream

Riki draga, protrnula sam i ne mogu još vjerovati da je ovako završilo ...

----------


## mare41

Ajme, riki, baš mi je žao....

----------


## ksena28

užasno mi je žao, draga Rikikiki, užasno....

----------


## ivica_k

> Riki draga, protrnula sam i ne mogu još vjerovati da je ovako završilo ...


 :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

rikikiki, ja cekam da nam javis da je dr. R pogrijesio  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

*riki* žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## fjora

riki, žao mi je . drži se  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## narnija

Žao mi je draga , drži se ! ..
.znam točno kako ti je isto je meni Radončić saopćio prije dvije godine u 7 tj . ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*, nemam riječi...  :Crying or Very sad:  užasna nepravda! Budi hrabra i dalje uporna  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Užasno mi je žao, riki. Drži se .


 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zao mi je  jako   rikikiki      :Sad:

----------


## rikikiki

Hvala svima na podršci ... danas je bila kiretaža i kad se oporavim krenut ćemo mi u nove borbe :Smile: !

----------


## tikica_69

rikic  :Taps:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> Hvala svima na podršci ... danas je bila kiretaža i kad se oporavim krenut ćemo mi u nove borbe!


naravno draga, nismo ni sumnjali u tebe, brz oporavak ti želim

----------


## Ginger

rikikiki  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  jako mi je žao draga
drž se  :Love:

----------


## kinki

Ajme Riki,  baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Drži se!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sutra transfer 5.dan, imamo jedan svježi zametak i jedan iz odmrznute stanice. Ovaj svježi je malo napredniji.

----------


## ina33

AB, držim palčeve!!!

Riki,  :Heart: !

----------


## Tibi

> Sutra transfer 5.dan, imamo jedan svježi zametak i jedan iz odmrznute stanice. Ovaj svježi je malo napredniji.


super  :Klap: , navijam za tebe iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*tikice* kakva je situacija kod tebe? I za tebe bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak  :Heart: 
*rikikiki* samo polako i brzi oporavak ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Tibi, sutra skupa sa AB idem po svoje blizanceke  :Grin:

----------


## slatkica

> Sutra transfer 5.dan, imamo jedan svježi zametak i jedan iz odmrznute stanice. Ovaj svježi je malo napredniji.


 :Very Happy: držim fige

----------


## slatkica

> Tibi, sutra skupa sa AB idem po svoje blizanceke


sretno

----------


## slatkica

curke,ja sutra idem na prvu foliku. ,7d ciklusa na stimulaciji,valjda će bit ok,veselim se

----------


## delfin

Tikice i Aurora, sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, sretno, baš me zanima kako si odreagirala! Ja sutra idem na 2. folikulometriju i pretpostavljam da ću tada znati i kada će biti štoperica i aih! Sretno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Slatkice*, sretno sutra na foliklometriji, javi kakvo je stanje!

----------


## Sela

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1795313]Sutra transfer 5.dan, imamo jedan svježi zametak i jedan iz odmrznute stanice. Ovaj svježi je malo napredniji.[/QUOT
Bravo,brav :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Zeena

aurorab, svaka cast kaj ides na 5-ti dan  :Klap: 
slatkice, nadam se da ce sutra biti puuuno lijepih folikulica  :Smile: 
riki, bas mi je uzasno zao...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ja jos uvijek cekam m... nevjerovatno kako kasni vec 4 dana kad ju jedva cekam da dode da idem u postupak  :Mad:

----------


## slatkica

> aurorab, svaka cast kaj ides na 5-ti dan 
> slatkice, nadam se da ce sutra biti puuuno lijepih folikulica 
> riki, bas mi je uzasno zao... 
> 
> ja jos uvijek cekam m... nevjerovatno kako kasni vec 4 dana kad ju jedva cekam da dode da idem u postupak


pa to ti je uvijek tako,da ti još malo više živce nategne....

----------


## slatkica

joj curke,sad sam se malo ražalostila,pročitala sam par foruma di su cure rekle da stimulacija nije uopće dijelovala jer je sve otišlo u masno tikivo iliti u salo,a ja se pikam u trbuh,a istina da imam sala pa se bojim da se i kod mene neće vidjet rezultat stimulacije,jedva čekam sutra da vidim kakvo je stanje

----------


## slatkica

> Joj, sretno, baš me zanima kako si odreagirala! Ja sutra idem na 2. folikulometriju i pretpostavljam da ću tada znati i kada će biti štoperica i aih! Sretno!


 :Yes: čekamo rezultate

----------


## sretna35

> Tikice i Aurora, sretno!


xxx :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

tikice i Aurora sretno danas!!!!!

----------


## slatkica

bila sam na foliku. danas i imam jako puno folikula,neznam koliki su,u utorak idem opet,al veli dr.T da nije zadovoljan da ih je previše,jer da kad ih je tako puno obično su prazni,čekamo utorak da vidimo kaj će bit

----------


## Miki76

AuroraB i Tikica, sada ste vjerojatno već PUPO! Držim fige da za dva tjedna budete samo P!
Slatkice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

> AuroraB i Tikica, sada ste vjerojatno već PUPO! Držim fige da za dva tjedna budete samo P!


 X

----------


## sretna35

> AuroraB i Tikica, sada ste vjerojatno već PUPO! Držim fige da za dva tjedna budete samo P!
> Slatkice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


xxx

----------


## ValaMala

> čekamo rezultate


Bila danas na folikulometriji, ništa od mojeg AIH-a. Od onih 1-2 folikula koji su se vidjeli prije par dana, danas iznenađenje i meni i doktoru. Na D jajniku 3 savršena folikula od 20mm, na L jedan od 18mm. Rekao je da mi ne dopušta ni da imamo odnos mm i ja, a kamoli AIH. I rekao da možemo ili odustati ili ići na IVF.

Naravno da sam se odlučila za IVF. Mislim, u cijeloj borbi za bebicu, odbaciti ovakvu krasnu priliku bi bilo prilično besmisleno. I tako večeras u 23 idem gore na štopericu, a u ponedjeljak ujutro je punkcija. Sada mi je tako smiješno, prije nekoliko postova sam ovdje pisala da ću u Petrovu ako ne uspiju AIH/ovi, zbog punkcije bez anestezije, blabla, a sada kad imam priliku, uopće ne razmišljam o boli, samo o tome da postoje 4 lijepa folikula koji možda nose jajne stanice koje bi mogle postati naše dijete... 

Hrpa osjećaja u istom trenutku. Sreća, strah da ne puknu folikuli prije vremena, ogromna nada, strah da možda neće doći do transfera, strah od punkcije, radost pri pomisli koliko je veća šansa IVF postupak od AIH-a...

Ma, sve u svemu, nisam se uopće stigla pripremiti na ovo. Obično se cure spremaju na IVF, pa se pikaju, pa polako dođe i sam postupak. Ovako s neba pa u rebra! 

Cure, vibrajte za meneee  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Slatkice* ne mora to ništa značiti. Ako nađe i par stanica, ma i jednu, postoji šansa... Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## slatkica

> Bila danas na folikulometriji, ništa od mojeg AIH-a. Od onih 1-2 folikula koji su se vidjeli prije par dana, danas iznenađenje i meni i doktoru. Na D jajniku 3 savršena folikula od 20mm, na L jedan od 18mm. Rekao je da mi ne dopušta ni da imamo odnos mm i ja, a kamoli AIH. I rekao da možemo ili odustati ili ići na IVF.
> 
> Naravno da sam se odlučila za IVF. Mislim, u cijeloj borbi za bebicu, odbaciti ovakvu krasnu priliku bi bilo prilično besmisleno. I tako večeras u 23 idem gore na štopericu, a u ponedjeljak ujutro je punkcija. Sada mi je tako smiješno, prije nekoliko postova sam ovdje pisala da ću u Petrovu ako ne uspiju AIH/ovi, zbog punkcije bez anestezije, blabla, a sada kad imam priliku, uopće ne razmišljam o boli, samo o tome da postoje 4 lijepa folikula koji možda nose jajne stanice koje bi mogle postati naše dijete... 
> 
> Hrpa osjećaja u istom trenutku. Sreća, strah da ne puknu folikuli prije vremena, ogromna nada, strah da možda neće doći do transfera, strah od punkcije, radost pri pomisli koliko je veća šansa IVF postupak od AIH-a...
> 
> Ma, sve u svemu, nisam se uopće stigla pripremiti na ovo. Obično se cure spremaju na IVF, pa se pikaju, pa polako dođe i sam postupak. Ovako s neba pa u rebra! 
> 
> Cure, vibrajte za meneee



 :Very Happy: baš sam sretna radi tebe,tako je i meni bilo prvi put,na prepad ivf,i uopće ne razmišljaš o odustajanju,jer samo vidiš dobru priliku,jedva čekam kako će proć

----------


## slatkica

sutra idem na 2 foliku. i nadam se da će dr. bit zadovoljniji nego prvi put,da će folikulići bit ljepi  i  veliki,pa bi mi mogao sutra reći kada će biti punkcija,sutra je 10d

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Slatkice*, sretno sutra na folkulometriji! Nek se izdvoje dobitni folikuli!

Ja sam u subotu bila na transferu, vraćena mi odleđena stanica, 5.dan, ne prijelazu iz morule u blasticu. Inače, bila je neviđena gužva u subotu, puna čekaonica za folikulometrije, i nas 6 na punkciji i transferu.

*Tikice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

AuroraBlu i Tikice puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

> Ja sam u subotu bila na transferu, vraćena mi odleđena stanica, 5.dan, ne prijelazu iz morule u blasticu.


Šta bi sa svježom stanicom ... ?

----------


## AuroraBlu

svježa je ostala 8-stanična, dakle, zadnja 2 dana se nije makla s mjesta. vratili mi i nju ali samo kao hcg podrška odleđenom.

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.24sata.hr/news/modernizac...-papira-207162 

Bas me zanima kako ce ovo sprovesti u Vin. s obzirom da dr. T sve kucka na pisacu masinu......nista ne unosi u komp?  :Rolling Eyes: 
A nije jedini...i dr. L na VV je isto tako kuck-kuck....

----------


## AuroraBlu

pa nema to veze s našim doktorom T. tvoj soc.ginekolog će pisati ove digitalne recepte

----------


## tikica_69

e pa i moj soc. gin. jos uvijek kucka  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivka13

He, he, moja ih još uvijek rukom ispisuje  :Smile: 

Cure, u petak vam se pridružujem na prvoj folikulometriji!

Sretno svima!

----------


## Bebel

> http://www.24sata.hr/news/modernizac...-papira-207162 
> 
> Bas me zanima kako ce ovo sprovesti u Vin. s obzirom da dr. T sve kucka na pisacu masinu......nista ne unosi u komp? 
> A nije jedini...i dr. L na VV je isto tako kuck-kuck....


Kod L. je i dalje kuck-kuck, a i kod Kune  :Laughing:

----------


## rikikiki

> svježa je ostala 8-stanična, dakle, zadnja 2 dana se nije makla s mjesta. vratili mi i nju ali samo kao hcg podrška odleđenom.


zamisli ... vrate ti ju treći dan, savršenu i ona stane, a ti polažeš sve nade u nju  :Shock:  ... dobro da si čekala peti dan!!
sretno s ledenom  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/ 

Napokon su poceli raditi na web stranici. Bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> http://www.kbsm.hr/ivf/ 
> 
> Napokon su poceli raditi na web stranici. Bravo!


 Najviše čekamo ono: Rezultati uskoro...

----------


## slatkica

evo  cure,danas sam bila na 2 foliku. i folikulići 20/19/19/18/16 i još 10-tak manjih,tako da je danas štoperica i  u četvrtak punkcija,nadam se da će bit stanica
jako ,jako se veselim
možda ću ispast glupa,al sad prvi put idem u vinog. na ivf,što mi treba za punkciju(na VV spavaćica i šlape)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Slatkice*, mjere su ti odlične! Bit će tu super kvalitetnih stanica. Na punkciju moraš donijeti spavaćicu, papuče i soknice. Sretno!

----------


## tikica_69

slatkice, za sada sve izgleda odlicno  :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## slatkica

šef mi i nije oduševljen,teško mu je palo što me neće bit,al ljudi moji ja idem po svoju bebu,nek se on fućka

----------


## slatkica

znam da glupo zvuči,nadam se da se neko osjećao kao i ja,kad sam išla na prvi ivf bilo me strah punkcije,nisam znala što očekivati,kako je to,a sad me uopće nije strah,nego me brine dali će biti stanica,dali će biti transfera,a prije nisam uopće ni uzimala u obzir da nebi bilo
oprostite cure,al što se bliži to imam veću tremu,a znam da me niko ne razumje tako dobro kao vi

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkice*, totalno te razumijem, toliko koraka za prijeći, a pred svakim nada, strah... Tako je i meni bilo, strah od punkcije je skoro pa nestao pri pomisli hoće li naći koju j. stanicu. Kada su je našli, onda pak strah je li dobra, kada sam saznala da je ok, onda pak strah hoće li se dijeliti. Saznala da se lijepo dijeli, sada pak briga hoće li se nastaviti dovoljno da sutra bude transfer... šaljem ti virtualni hug, kužimo se...

----------


## slatkica

> *slatkice*, totalno te razumijem, toliko koraka za prijeći, a pred svakim nada, strah... Tako je i meni bilo, strah od punkcije je skoro pa nestao pri pomisli hoće li naći koju j. stanicu. Kada su je našli, onda pak strah je li dobra, kada sam saznala da je ok, onda pak strah hoće li se dijeliti. Saznala da se lijepo dijeli, sada pak briga hoće li se nastaviti dovoljno da sutra bude transfer... šaljem ti virtualni hug, kužimo se...


sretno danas na transferu :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

samo da se pohvalim-endometrij 10,3mm(valjda ime neke koristi od cikle haha)

----------


## jadro

> *slatkice*, totalno te razumijem, toliko koraka za prijeći, a pred svakim nada, strah... Tako je i meni bilo, strah od punkcije je skoro pa nestao pri pomisli hoće li naći koju j. stanicu. Kada su je našli, onda pak strah je li dobra, kada sam saznala da je ok, onda pak strah hoće li se dijeliti. Saznala da se lijepo dijeli, sada pak briga hoće li se nastaviti dovoljno da sutra bude transfer... šaljem ti virtualni hug, kužimo se...


 :Smile: 
a onda hoće li beta biti pozitivna, pa hoće li se (pravilno) duplati, kad će srce, pa koliki je nuhalni nabor, pa svašta nešto...i kažu da je tako do kraja života  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jadro*, spremaš se u neku stimulaciju ili vrtiš prirodnjake?

----------


## andream

cure, jel se može biti na femari prije stimuliranog postupka?
meni je sad plan veljača i ožujak femara, e sad ovo ožujak možda je onda upitno jer u travnju sam zapisana za stimulirani.

----------


## AuroraBlu

znam da sam ja bila prošle godine na klomifenu ciklus prije stimuliranog. s femarom bi trebala biti ista stvar, ali pitaj doktora najbolje. ja bi rađe ciklus prije stimulacije bila na kontracepciji da se sve "resetira"  :Smile:  tako sam sad zadnji put bila i dobila 9 stanica.

----------


## kinki

> cure, jel se može biti na femari prije stimuliranog postupka?
> meni je sad plan veljača i ožujak femara, e sad ovo ožujak možda je onda upitno jer u travnju sam zapisana za stimulirani.


Mora ti proć bar misec dana između femare i stimuliranog,  da ne bi bilo kakve ciste.  Al ja držim fige da ti stimulirani ni ne bude triba :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> znam da sam ja bila prošle godine na klomifenu ciklus prije stimuliranog. s femarom bi trebala biti ista stvar, ali pitaj doktora najbolje. ja bi rađe ciklus prije stimulacije bila na kontracepciji da se sve "resetira"  tako sam sad zadnji put bila i dobila 9 stanica.


I meni je ciklus nakon kontracepcije bio dobitan :Smile:

----------


## andream

a koju ste kontracepciju imale? to vam je dr odredio?
ja u stimuliranom u rujnu prošle godine nisam imala kontracepciju, o čemu to ovisi?

----------


## AuroraBlu

ja uzela diane koje sam pila prije 15 godina  :Smile:  a savjetovao mi je to dr. R.

----------


## kinki

> a koju ste kontracepciju imale? to vam je dr odredio?
> ja u stimuliranom u rujnu prošle godine nisam imala kontracepciju, o čemu to ovisi?


Ja sam pila yasmine, prepisao mi ih Dr Poljak sa CITO-a, i to zato jer sam imala cistu koja nije otišla sa mengom.  Dr Tomić se složio da pijem yasmine.

----------


## ValaMala

Hej suborke,

pošto sam u horizontali, evo samo brzinsko javljanje. Danas sam imala transfer moje jedne mrvice, ali je stvarno mala, tek dvostanična. I biolog i doktor su mi rekli da mi ne bi vraćali stanicu za koju misle da nema šanse, te da su imali itekako trudnoća iz malo podijeljenih stanica. Kažu da se neke jednostavno dijele sporijim tempom i postanu dječica, a pak da ima onih koje se dijele naglo i brzo, pa opet ništa od njih, stanu ili jednostavno ne uspiju. Kaže doktor meni, Vala, ni ti ni ja ne znamo kakav smo embrio bili...

Pa tako čuvam sada svoju sporu mrvicu - kaže muž da mora da je na njega kad je spora, haha...

Pusa svima

----------


## slatkica

> Hej suborke,
> 
> pošto sam u horizontali, evo samo brzinsko javljanje. Danas sam imala transfer moje jedne mrvice, ali je stvarno mala, tek dvostanična. I biolog i doktor su mi rekli da mi ne bi vraćali stanicu za koju misle da nema šanse, te da su imali itekako trudnoća iz malo podijeljenih stanica. Kažu da se neke jednostavno dijele sporijim tempom i postanu dječica, a pak da ima onih koje se dijele naglo i brzo, pa opet ništa od njih, stanu ili jednostavno ne uspiju. Kaže doktor meni, Vala, ni ti ni ja ne znamo kakav smo embrio bili...
> 
> Pa tako čuvam sada svoju sporu mrvicu - kaže muž da mora da je na njega kad je spora, haha...
> 
> Pusa svima


držim fige tvojoj mrvici :Smile: 
a ja sutra idem na punkciju pa .....
ako i moja bude spora na muža  i kad ostanem trudna nosit ću ko slonica 22mj :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

slatkice super do sada za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vala Mala*, pa gdje si ti u postupku??? Oprosti ako sam krivo shvatila, cijelo vrijeme mislim da si na VV jer i tamo pišeš. Teme su zato i odvojene da se o postupcima piše tamo gdje pripadaš. Dakle, ako je postupak na VV onda tamo opisuješ kako je sve izgledalo, kao i na _odbrojavanju_ - _odbrojavanje_ i _nakon transfera_ su teme na kojima svi pišemo svoja iskustva. Naravno, možeš doći na druge klinike postaviti konkretno pitanje i zahvaliti na odgovoru, ali ne pisati paralelno po svim bolnicama - jer onda podjela gubi smisao.

Sretno s 2-staničnim, gdjegod su ti ga transferirali, brzina dijeljenja zaista nije mjerilo uspjeha!

*Slatkice*, sretno danas na punkciji!!!

----------


## Gabi25

AB ne znam gdje da ti zavibram za tvoju odleđenu pa ću ovdje- držim fige do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pa neka ovaj neopterećeni postupak bude onaj pravi  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

*ValaMala*, ja sam se isto u potpunosti pogubila u tvojim postovima... Razbacala si se po svim temama...

----------


## ValaMala

Ok, ok, sori curke, selim se doma  :Smile:  Na VV sam
Ma, netko me pitao nešto ovdje, pa ondje, pa sam odgovarala i tako je nekako ispalo da sam napisala što se događa kod mene sada posvuda. Želim vam svima da zagrlite svoje bebice uskoro.  :Wink:

----------


## tlukaci5

da li možda netko zna gdje nabaviti u što kraćem roku klomifen, u zg...
i da li je netko možda čuo da ga se može nabaviti u mađarskoj i da li zato treba recept???

----------


## ivka13

U Zagrebu ga uvijek ima u apoteci na VV (i sama sam kupovala prije mjesec dana pa mi je žena rekla da ih imaju uvijek), 125kn. Ima ga i na Dolcu, ali tamo je procedura da se prvo naruči receptom pa ga oni nabave za nekih tjedan dana i skuplji je, mislim oko 180 kn

----------


## slatkica

da se javim na brzinu,bila sam danas na punkciji.bila je hiperstimulacija jajnika,dobila totalnu anesteziju.dobila sam 22 j.s. i iskreno se šokirala.kad sam se razbudila dobila i infuziju,jer su me jako ispikali.uopće nije bila gužva,bila sam prva na redu,al me nisu pustili doma do 13.morali su mi kasnije vadit i krv da se vidi kks,kontrolni uzv radi krvarenja.ima nešto tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini,al nije bed.bilo je kasnije jako bolno,al ležim i tbl pomažu.sutra opet moram na uzv na kontrolu.ali sve u svemu prošlo je i sad čekamo transfer.
al ljudi moji pa tolko j.s. nisam valjda u cijelom životu imala... :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> da se javim na brzinu,bila sam danas na punkciji.bila je hiperstimulacija jajnika,dobila totalnu anesteziju.dobila sam 22 j.s. i iskreno se šokirala.kad sam se razbudila dobila i infuziju,jer su me jako ispikali.uopće nije bila gužva,bila sam prva na redu,al me nisu pustili doma do 13.morali su mi kasnije vadit i krv da se vidi kks,kontrolni uzv radi krvarenja.ima nešto tekućine u trbušnoj šupljini,al nije bed.bilo je kasnije jako bolno,al ležim i tbl pomažu.sutra opet moram na uzv na kontrolu.ali sve u svemu prošlo je i sad čekamo transfer.
> al ljudi moji pa tolko j.s. nisam valjda u cijelom životu imala...


Samo se sada pazi i mazi (neka te mužek razmazi skroz) i čestitam na jajnim stanicama!

----------


## Zeena

ajme slatkice koliko js! steta zbog hiper, ali glavno da te iskontroliraju i bude sve 5! 
AuroraBlu, bas se nadam da ces biti prva vin trudnica od odmrzllih!  :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

evo mene opet,bila sam danas na kontrolnom uzv nakon punkcije.jaka hiperstimulacija jajnika,jajnici i dalje rade,tekućina se nakuplja.moram opet ići u nedjelju na kontrolu.ako bude ovako ili gore morat ću ostat u bolnici ,da to oni riješe,tako da najvjerojatnije neće ni biti transfera.ako Bog da da se povuče ili smiri vraćaju mi 3 mrvice,a još 15 stanica su zamrznuli.jako sam tužna,jer na svu muku se još i to zakomplicira

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkica*, puno mislim na tebe, nadam se da će se sve to smiriti na vrijeme i da će biti transfera!

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, bila sam danas gore kad si došla. Odmah sam znala da si to ti. Držim fige da sve bude u redu!

----------


## ValaMala

*Ivka*, koliko klomifena i kojim tempom si uzimala / ili ćeš uzimati za IVF?

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, bila sam danas gore kad si došla. Odmah sam znala da si to ti. Držim fige da sve bude u redu!


hvala :Smile: 
ispričavam se svim ženama koje su čekale ,pa i tebi što sam išla preko reda ali oni su tako htjeli
kako si znala da sam to ja

trudim se piti što više tekućine i što više mokriti,mada mi je muka svaki put i svaki pokret me boli.jadni jajnici ispikani 20-tak puta svaki ,a oni uredno i dalje stvaraju folikule,blago meni :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

slatkice i dalje pij puno tekućine i miruj što više, želim ti da se što prije oporaviš!!!
jesu li ti rekli šta će biti sa embrijima, tj. ovim jajnim stanicama koje su oplodili ako neće biti transfera?

----------


## slatkica

> slatkice i dalje pij puno tekućine i miruj što više, želim ti da se što prije oporaviš!!!
> jesu li ti rekli šta će biti sa embrijima, tj. ovim jajnim stanicama koje su oplodili ako neće biti transfera?


da zamrznut će sva 3,pa kad se stanje vrati u normalu mogu ić na odmrzavanje i transfer,zakon im to dopušta jer je došlo do komplikacija

----------


## ValaMala

> da zamrznut će sva 3,pa kad se stanje vrati u normalu mogu ić na odmrzavanje i transfer,zakon im to dopušta jer je došlo do komplikacija


*slatkica*, hvala bogu, bar to! Hajde, mrvice idu onda malo na zimovanje, pa se vesele vraćaju mami  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

[QUOTE=slatkica;1801364]hvala :Smile: 
ispričavam se svim ženama koje su čekale ,pa i tebi što sam išla preko reda ali oni su tako htjeli
kako si znala da sam to ja

Slatkice, nemaš se šta ispričavat za čekanje. Ono u petak je bila totalna ludnica. Sve smo se u čekaonici složile da skidamo kapu cijelom osoblju kojom se to brzinom i predanošću radi. Svaka čast. Lijepo je to vidjeti. Same pohvale.
Čim si ušla sa suprugom u čekaonicu i kad ti je ona teta (ne znam jel teta čistačica, uglavnom nije sestra) odmah donijela stolicu i pitala te kako si danas, a i kad sam vidjela da te boli, odmah sam povezala s tvojim postom kad si se javila poslije punkcije i znala sam da to jedino ti možeš biti. Želim ti puno sreće, da ova hiperstimulacija prođe, i da ti što prije vrate tvoje mrvice!

----------


## ivka13

> *Ivka*, koliko klomifena i kojim tempom si uzimala / ili ćeš uzimati za IVF?


Uzimala sam po 2 tbl 3.-7.dc. Prva folikulometrija je bila 7dc, imam 2 folikula na desnom jajniku i jedan na lijevom. U ponedjeljak idem na drugi ultrazvuk.

----------


## ValaMala

> Uzimala sam po 2 tbl 3.-7.dc. Prva folikulometrija je bila 7dc, imam 2 folikula na desnom jajniku i jedan na lijevom. U ponedjeljak idem na drugi ultrazvuk.


To zvuči super. Stvarno se nadam da će svi imati lijepe zdrave j.s. - ili bar jednu, onu dobitnu!  :Wink:

----------


## jasna09

Ja sam danas bila gore na prvoj folikulometriji i javljam da nam je slatkica završila na odjelu. Danas joj je bila gora situacija nego u petak.

----------


## ValaMala

Žao mi je, no bolje da je gore gdje je pod konstantnom kontrolom. Ako je netko zna osobno, neka je puno puno pozdravi. Sada mora lijepo ozdraviti da joj mogu vratiti njene smrzliće

----------


## kinki

Drage moje,  evo da podijelim svoju sreću i s vama ovde-bila sam na uzv jutros,  sad sam 11 tjedana trudna,  s bebom je sve ok,  mahala mi je i igrala se sa pupčanom vrpcom.  Nuhalni nabor je ok tako da sam se riješila svog najvećeg straha.   Također,  hematom koji se nalazio oko cijelog ploda netragom je nestao-živila homeopatija!!!   Sad ne moram više strogo mirovati na sigurnijem sam terenu.  Ipak, gin mi je savjetovao da obavim i onaj probir, ali ne 3 nego neki napredniji 4, navodno da je puno točniji.  Eto,  sad dalje polako i smireno :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*kinki*, predivno! Čestitam, zaista si blagoslovljena! Želim ti prekrasnu i mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## ivka13

Bravo Kinki, jako lijepe vijesti. Želim svima uskoro da pišete takve postove!

Ja sam jučer bila na 2.folikulom., ostala su 2 folikula po 16mm, na svakom jajniku po jedan. Sutra idem na 3.uzv i po svemu sudeći, punkcija u petak.

----------


## andream

Ivka, onda smo skupa na punkciji u petak. Ja sam sutra na štoperici.

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, onda smo skupa na punkciji u petak. Ja sam sutra na štoperici.


Rekao mi je dr. da mogu očekivati štopericu sutra pa se nadam da će i biti tako i da se vidimo u petak!

----------


## jasna09

Drage moje , jel si vi same dajete štopericu ili idete u prizemlje na pikicu? Moja je večeras u 22h pa sam ja to sama mislila obaviti.

----------


## andream

Ja uvijek odlazim u prizemlje. sutra imam dobiti 2x Brevactid u 22,30.

----------


## jasna09

Onda ću i ja večeras prošetati do prizemlja. I ja sam dobila 2x Brevacti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nisam ni znala da se može doći u prizemlje. Treba li im se najaviti, ili? Ja sam si prošli put sama dala brevactide, u kupaoni pred ogledalom u guzu  :Smile:

----------


## brigitta

> Drage moje , jel si vi same dajete štopericu ili idete u prizemlje na pikicu? Moja je večeras u 22h pa sam ja to sama mislila obaviti.


Ja sam naučila muža da mi on da štopericu,ili nek me vozi negdje, onda mu je ipak lakše da me on pikne....
Molim informaciju, obzirom da ću uskoro na punkciju, da li je i ovdje preporuka iza ET mirovanje, ili je to na izbor, ili ovisi od slučaja do slučaja, ja sam do sada uvijek bila doma do  bete...
I ako znate koji je dan obično punkcija....ja sam u srijedu na prvoj folikulomet. nešto mi se čini da ću na punkciju onaj idući tjedan...

----------


## ksena28

ja bila u heinzlovoj na hitnoj, bez beda me piknuli!

----------


## andream

Aurora, samo dođeš i pozvoniš, primi te uvijek neka ljubazna sestra iz hitne; nema čekanja a ne moraš kupovati ni iglu.
Obično samo pitaju kod kojeg si doktora.

----------


## ivka13

Hmmm, ja nisam iz Zagreba...imam dvije medicinske sestre u susjedstvu pa sam mislila jednu od njih zamolit da me piknu ili mi je druga opcija otići na hitnu. 
Da li dobijemo i igle ili ih moramo same kupovat?

----------


## ivka13

> I ako znate koji je dan obično punkcija....ja sam u srijedu na prvoj folikulomet. nešto mi se čini da ću na punkciju onaj idući tjedan...


Meni će punkcija biti 14dc

----------


## andream

Ne, na odjelu ne dobiješ igle, pa ako ti ih netko daje doma moraš ih kupiti, a ako ideš na hitnu u Vinogradsku ne trebaš ih kupovati.

----------


## brigitta

> Ne, na odjelu ne dobiješ igle, pa ako ti ih netko daje doma moraš ih kupiti, a ako ideš na hitnu u Vinogradsku ne trebaš ih kupovati.


Igle i šprice nisu skupe....mislim da 10 kom bude nekih par kuna...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ivka*, igle i špricu sama kupiš. to ti sve zajedno ne dođe više od 1 kn. Treba ti šprica od 2 ml, jedna debela igla za miješanje 2 brevactida i otopine i 1 najtanja moguća za pikanje (traži za intramuskularno u stražnjicu)

----------


## ivka13

Hvala cure!

----------


## sretna35

curke: *ivka*, *brigitta, Aurora, andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Heart:

----------


## brigitta

Hvala sretna, nadam se da i mi uskoro budemo sretne....

----------


## Bebel

> Nisam ni znala da se može doći u prizemlje. Treba li im se najaviti, ili? Ja sam si prošli put sama dala brevactide, u kupaoni pred ogledalom u guzu


 Nije potrebna najava. Pozvoniš u prizemlju i dežurna sestra obavi pikicu. Ukoliko naletiš na jednu plavu nećeš niti skužiti da je gotovo... Ruka joj se pozlatila  :Grin:

----------


## eminas

helooo curke, redovno vas pratim a danas sam se reg tek.....u 3mj krecem na IVF kod dr T. trebala sam i 1mj ali sam u 11mj imala vanmaternicnu pa samo odgodili zbog laparo...e dali koja zna za nekakav smijestaj kod vinogradske, sobu....hvala van unaprijed. inace sam iz Vukovara

----------


## eminas

helllo curke.....nova sam ali vas redovno pratim....cestitke svim trudnicama. inace ja krecem u 3mj sa pikanjem. pitanje jedno, ima li kakav smijestaj u blizini vinogradske, ja sam iz Vukovara?????

----------


## eminas

Drage curke, ima li kakav smijestaj u blizini vinogradske???? hellp

----------


## tikica_69

eminas, evo nesto blizu....   http://free-zg.htnet.hr/muzar/hr/sobe.html

----------


## ivka13

> curke: *ivka*, *brigitta, Aurora, andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


Hvala sretna!

----------


## brigitta

Molim nekoliko servisnih informacija od iskusnijih suborka iz V... U koliko sati se dolazi na punkciju, koliko se zadržiš , da li iza p. možeš ići raditi...u koliko sati dolaziš na ET, kolko se zadržiš u bolnici, da li je isto i vikendom...za anesteziju sam već pročitala....da li mogu uputnicu donijeti naknadno, malo mi je vremenska frka dal ću sve stići uz posao....

----------


## Zeena

na punkciju se doalzi u 8 ujutro, a kad si gotova to se ne zna... nakon punkcije lezis jedno sat, sat i pol, dva (ovisi jel na zivo, jel sa onim koktelicem ili anestezija)... ja sam obicno do 12 vec bila doma. a za posao, ovisi... 
ja sam kad sam bila u prirodnjaku dosla u 8 na punkciju, a vec sam u 20 do 9 isla doma... (jer nisam dobila nikaj protiv bolova pa mi u biti nije bilo nista)
transfere sam imal u saroliko vrijeme... ovisi koliko je puncija taj dan pa prema tome narucuju... nekad sam bila u 9 a nekad u 11 na transferu. 
i nema veze jel radni dan ili vikend... sve je isto. 
za uputnicu nisam sigurna dal mozes bez nje jer se moras prijaviti u bolnicu... to treba pitati sestre. 

nadam se da sam pomogla...  :Smile:

----------


## brigitta

Zeena, hvala na odgovoru... ne znam koliko cu čekati ET( valjda ga bude...) pa mi se ne ide na bolovanje samo za 1 dan, ak mi bude ok ja bi išla raditi, ne znam kakva je preporuka....

----------


## kinki

> Zeena, hvala na odgovoru... ne znam koliko cu čekati ET( valjda ga bude...) pa mi se ne ide na bolovanje samo za 1 dan, ak mi bude ok ja bi išla raditi, ne znam kakva je preporuka....



Ako si u stimuliranom postupku, i da hoćeš ne vjerujem da bi mogla ići radit.  Kao prvo, budeš zamantana od anestezije, drugo možda te bude bolilo i par sati poslije, a treće-nakon punkcije se preporuča taj dan mirovati da ne bi došlo do kakvih komplikacija. Ne isplati ti se riskirat komplikacije pa da kasnije izgubiš bebu radi nekih hematoma i gluposti. Ja sam prošla 5 punkcija a odmirovala sam samo 2-nakon jedne jer me bolilo i nakon zadnje jer sam dobila anesteziju pa sam bila smantana.  
Zadnja je bila i dobitna.   Jednom sam nakon punkcije otišla u shopping i završila na hitnoj,  ležala u bolnici do transfera.  Pa ti odluči.  Bitno je slušat doktora i sestre, čak i kod nekih stvari koje ti se čine nebitne.  Ništa nije nebitno.  Da sam bar ja to prije shvatila :Smile:

----------


## brigitta

Kinki, hvala na savjetu, bila sam i ja više puta na punkciji.... uglavnom sam išla raditi, nisam imala većih bolova, nikad nisam imala puno folikula, pa ni sada ih nije puno, ali ipak bolje ne riskirati, s te strane imaš pravo....rekla sam da ću se ovaj put stvarno paziti

----------


## ivka13

Da se javim...jučer prvi ivf., tj.icsi u životu, prvi postupak uopće, od 2 folikula imamo jednu stanicu i sutra transfer. Moram priznati da sam očekivala da će jače boljeti, ali ovo je i više nego podnošljivo. Pik u jedan jajnik, pik u drugi i gotovo. Malo me jučer i danas bolucka trbuh, ali ništa strašno. A koktelčić je prva liga. Vrti ti se sve u 16  :Smile:  Pozdrav curama koje su bile sa mnom, nadam se da nam je Lidija dobro!
Andream, kakve si ti novosti jutros saznala? Jel se vidimo sutra?

----------


## zlatta

ivka draga, jedna ali vrijedna, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prvi ivf bude bingo!   :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> ivka draga, jedna ali vrijedna, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prvi ivf bude bingo!


Hvala Zlatta
Danas je vraćena lijepa 4-stanična mrvica i sad čekamo betu

----------


## andream

ivka,  :Bye: 
nadam se da će nam objema današnji transfer biti dobitan. A sad nazad u horizontalu  :Yes:

----------


## ksena28

samo da vas podsjetim da su trudnoće sa 4staničnim 2dnevnim embrijem itekako moguće  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> samo da vas podsjetim da su trudnoće sa 4staničnim 2dnevnim embrijem itekako moguće


Znamo, pričala sam baš danas ivki o jednoj takvoj trudnici iz Vg  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Navijam za sve vas i čekam visoke bete!   Ja sam točno 12 tjedana trudna jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  Sad mi se sve one godine muke čine tako daleko, i ko da nisam ja to sve prolazila :Smile:   Treba bit uporan, kad je meni uspilo-uspit će svima!

----------


## ivka13

> Znamo, pričala sam baš danas ivki o jednoj takvoj trudnici iz Vg


Andream, ja sam još uvijek u oblacima. I ovo za prvi put smatram velikim uspjehom, a ako ugledam pozitivnu betu, past ću u nesvjest  :Laughing:  Kako god da bilo, držim fige i tebi i sebi i svim curama.  :Kiss:

----------


## brigitta

Pozdrav svima, samo ukratko o mojoj situaciji.... obično bih iza stimuliranog dogurala do ET, zato sam sada pomalo tužna...blago rečeno...jer nije bilo niti jedne stanice...bit će bolje drugi put...svim čekalicama puno sreće da im se ostvare želje

----------


## andream

brigitta, žao mi je... pa koji si imala protokol? što ste dogovorili za dalje?

----------


## brigitta

> brigitta, žao mi je... pa koji si imala protokol? što ste dogovorili za dalje?


menopur..... idući je prirodnjak, nadam se...budem se javila..idemo dalje

----------


## delfin

Cure, upravo stigla i moja M. Sutra brojim kao drugi dan ciklusa i ujutro si dajem Decapeptyl a popodne Menopur? 

Brigitta, žao mi je.
Ivka13,sretno!

----------


## ivka13

> Cure, upravo stigla i moja M. Sutra brojim kao drugi dan ciklusa i ujutro si dajem Decapeptyl a popodne Menopur? 
> 
> Brigitta, žao mi je.
> Ivka13,sretno!


Hvala, Delfin. Držim fige da se uskoro pridružiš Andream i meni u slatkom iščekivanju!

----------


## andream

Ivka, i ne samo u iščekivanju, nego i u trudničkim danima  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

Curke, možda me niste dobro shvatile. Ja sam ovo gore postavila kao pitanje. Znači, kako je M došla tek maloprije nisam si dala Decapaptyl koji ide prvi dan ciklusa. Da li da sutra brojim drugi dan ciklusa i dam si ujutro Dec a popodne Men?

----------


## slatkica

evo nakon dugih 10 dana u bolnici napokon sam doma.bilo je grozno,al hvala Bogu stanje polako ide na bolje.sada čekam M pa 8d na uzv na kontrolu.ako sve bude ok,a nadam se da bude rekao je dr.T da bi mi odmah ovaj ciklus radio transfer.
a najljepša stvar u cijeloj situaciji je što su sve 3 oplođene stanice blastociste,pa se nadam da su ružne stvari za sada iza mene pa da će biti taj transfer.
svaki dan sam vas čitala i tako si kratila bolničke dane i svima želim velike +

----------


## slatkica

> Curke, možda me niste dobro shvatile. Ja sam ovo gore postavila kao pitanje. Znači, kako je M došla tek maloprije nisam si dala Decapaptyl koji ide prvi dan ciklusa. Da li da sutra brojim drugi dan ciklusa i dam si ujutro Dec a popodne Men?


da  tako je i meni sestra rekla,sutra ti je 2 dan i daš i obje sutra

----------


## delfin

Slatkice, drago mi je da si dobro. Bit će to dobitni et!

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, drago mi je da si dobro. Bit će to dobitni et!


hvala,i ja se nadam tome,jer nakon svega bila bi to lijepa vijest.

----------


## ValaMala

> evo nakon dugih 10 dana u bolnici napokon sam doma.bilo je grozno,al hvala Bogu stanje polako ide na bolje.sada čekam M pa 8d na uzv na kontrolu.ako sve bude ok,a nadam se da bude rekao je dr.T da bi mi odmah ovaj ciklus radio transfer.
> a najljepša stvar u cijeloj situaciji je što su sve 3 oplođene stanice blastociste,pa se nadam da su ružne stvari za sada iza mene pa da će biti taj transfer.
> svaki dan sam vas čitala i tako si kratila bolničke dane i svima želim velike +


Tako sam sretna zbog tebe, žao mi je zbog bolnice, no tri lijepe blastociste zvuče kao skori trudnički dani! VibRRRRRam!

----------


## delfin

Prijavljujem da sam si danas dala prvi injekciju Decapeptyla! 
Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

> Prijavljujem da sam si danas dala prvi injekciju Decapeptyla! 
> Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hej kako idu pikice?

----------


## delfin

Slatkice, sve je pod kontrolom ( osim što me jučer malo ulovila panika ali me medena8 umirila). Kako si ti? Kad će trenster?

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, sve je pod kontrolom ( osim što me jučer malo ulovila panika ali me medena8 umirila). Kako si ti? Kad će trenster?


pa evo bolje,a sad svaki "sat" čekam da dobijem pa sam 8d na uzv,pa ćemo vidjet dalje,molim Boga da se sve smiri do tada da bude transfer

----------


## ivka13

> pa evo bolje,a sad svaki "sat" čekam da dobijem pa sam 8d na uzv,pa ćemo vidjet dalje,molim Boga da se sve smiri do tada da bude transfer


Slatkice, držimo fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## delfin

Slatkice, za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Slatkice, samo polako. Ako i ne bude sve kako treba, tvoji te smrzlići čekaju, možda bolje i pričekati koji ciklus da organizam bude u normali. Ja sam iza neuspjelog stimuliranog preskočila jedan ciklus, a tek onda imala prijenos 3 smrznuta embrija i eto, za nas je to bio pravi bingo.

----------


## sretna35

*slatkice, ivka, delfin, andream* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

evo da se i ja malo javim.napokon sam  dobila nakon par dana mrljanja,al strašno boli,misla sam ići raditi do kontrole,al ja nemogu iz kreveta od bolova,valjda je to posljedica svega.Svih silnih hormona i veličine jajnika i neznam više čega.U petak ili subotu idem na kontrolu pa se nadam bar nekoj dobroj vijesti.Da se sve vratilo na mjesto,da se tekućina povukla....Da je sve bilo uredu poslije punkcije danas bi znala dali sam trudna ili ne,al nema veze mene bebice čekaju i idemo dalje.

----------


## kinki

> evo da se i ja malo javim.napokon sam  dobila nakon par dana mrljanja,al strašno boli,misla sam ići raditi do kontrole,al ja nemogu iz kreveta od bolova,valjda je to posljedica svega.Svih silnih hormona i veličine jajnika i neznam više čega.U petak ili subotu idem na kontrolu pa se nadam bar nekoj dobroj vijesti.Da se sve vratilo na mjesto,da se tekućina povukla....Da je sve bilo uredu poslije punkcije danas bi znala dali sam trudna ili ne,al nema veze mene bebice čekaju i idemo dalje.


Draga, meni se ta tekućina bila povukla kroz tjedan dana al jajnicima treba malo više pa se nemoj bedirat ako ti budu povećani još neko vrijeme.  Ja sam trudna 13 tjedana a jajnici su mi još uvik povećani od zadnjeg IVF-a, a tad čak nisam ni bila u hiperstimulaciji.

----------


## delfin

Curke,bila sam danas na prvoj folikulometriji. Nisam baš oduševljena, a niti dr. T. jer imam samo 4 folikula na lijevom jajniku, na desnom još ništa. Nastavljam terapiju s 3 Menopura. Dr. me tješi da se novi folikuli jiš uvijek mogu stvoriti. A ja se osijećem...kao da su mi sve lađe potonule. Je li imala koja slično iskustvo?

----------


## gianna

delfin, prijateljica je upravo kod T. imala 4 folikula u stimuliranom i bingo. Iako, pretpostavljali su da ih ni neće biti više zbog razine hormona.
Protivnik sam jake stimulacije, i za mene je ideal 6 kvalitetnih js. Studije pokazuju da iako je manji postotak transfera kod manje punktiranih jajnih stanice, veći je postotak uspješnih da ne kažem zdravih trudnoća. 
Iako, opet, pišu da je najveći postotak trudnoća kod 13 folikula...ali isti ne govore o postotku poroda.

----------


## delfin

*Giana,*hvala ti. Malo si me utješila.

----------


## anddu

> Curke,bila sam danas na prvoj folikulometriji. Nisam baš oduševljena, a niti dr. T. jer imam samo 4 folikula na lijevom jajniku, na desnom još ništa. Nastavljam terapiju s 3 Menopura. Dr. me tješi da se novi folikuli jiš uvijek mogu stvoriti. A ja se osijećem...kao da su mi sve lađe potonule. Je li imala koja slično iskustvo?


Ja sam u zadnjem stimuliranom imala 5 folikula, a isto sam kao ti krenula s tri menopura (kasnije smanjeno na 2). Punktirane tri j.s. i prvi put sam došla do transfera i to tri embrija. A u postupku prije toga imala sam 8 folikula i samo dvije js, no meni je nizak AMH pa nemam dobar odgovor na stimulaciju. Nemoj očajavati iz ta 4 mogu proizaći 4 js. Držim fige

----------


## delfin

*Andu,* i ti si me uspjela malo oraspoložiti. Curke hvala vam, ljubim vas i javim se nakon slijedeće folikulometrije.

----------


## kinki

Delfin bit će to dobro,  bitno da ih ima-ionako ti ne smiju oplodit više od 3, a viruj mi bolje ti je da nemaš zamrznutih jajnih stanica.  Držim fige da bude bingo!!!  Ma ekipa u Vinogradskoj je zakon, samo se njih držite i vjerujte doktoru.  Nemojte odustajat!!!Ja sam sve prošla-i negativnu aspiraciju, i promašenu ovulaciju, 2 hiperstimulacije i ležanje u bolnici a vidi me sad :Smile:   13+4 tjedana trudna, s bebicom sve u redu, presretna sam.  Baš sam u blaženom stanju, i sve muke brzo zaboraviš!  Jedva čekam doć s drobinom u Zagreb da izljubim cilu ekipu na Vinogradskoj(jadni oni a mislili su da su me se riješili hahaha!)

----------


## ivka13

ksena28 prvotno napisa  
samo da vas podsjetim da su trudnoće sa 4staničnim 2dnevnim embrijem itekako moguće 





> Znamo, pričala sam baš danas ivki o jednoj takvoj trudnici iz Vg


Izgleda da kod mene ovo neće biti slučaj...od jučer imam sve znakove vještice koja treba doći u subotu. Inače uvijek 2-3 dana prije imam predkrvarenje i bolove u trbuhu i upravo je takvo stanje od jučer  :Sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

cure, jedno pitanjce: bila sam danas na punkciji i sva sam bila smušena od onog koktelčića i ja nisam pitala koliko uzimam utrogestana, ako se sjećam od prošli put bilo je 3*1  na usta do transfera??

----------


## AuroraBlu

> cure, jedno pitanjce: bila sam danas na punkciji i sva sam bila smušena od onog koktelčića i ja nisam pitala koliko uzimam utrogestana, ako se sjećam od prošli put bilo je 3*1  na usta do transfera??



Tako je. A kasnije 3x2 vaginalno.

----------


## delfin

*Kinki,* drago mi je da je sve ok. Tvoji postovi su tako...pozitivno trudnički. Lijepo je što nas se sjetiš i daješ nam podršku!

----------


## tlukaci5

> Tako je. A kasnije 3x2 vaginalno.


 
hvala na info, i mislila sam si da je tako.. :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

> Izgleda da kod mene ovo neće biti slučaj...od jučer imam sve znakove vještice koja treba doći u subotu. Inače uvijek 2-3 dana prije imam predkrvarenje i bolove u trbuhu i upravo je takvo stanje od jučer


ivka, takvo stanje ti može biti i od trudnoće   :Smile:

----------


## andream

ivka, ~~~~~~~~~~ za danas, javi rezultat. Ja ću ipak koji dan pričekati, lijepo je nadati se...

----------


## ivka13

Baš se ne nadam puno. Totalno su mi isti simptomi kao i kad trebam dobiti. Čekam nalaze na mail pa ću znati više za koji sat.

----------


## ivka13

Stigao nalaz - čista nula. Andream, tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi stanje u ponedjeljak!

----------


## pirica

> Stigao nalaz - čista nula. Andream, tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi stanje u ponedjeljak!


žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Zeena

bas mi je zao...  :Love: 

meni sad ujutro kao da krece m (nekaj malo roskasto na wc papiru)...  :Embarassed:  budemo vidili do sutra... a tek mi je 8dpt.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, držim fige da je to bila implantacija  :Smile: 

*Ivka*,  :Love:

----------


## Zeena

hvala AuroraBlu  :Love:  
iako ja definitvno mislim da bi bilo presmijesno da se ovaj put dogodi da ostanem trudna...  :Laughing:  od embrija koji se ne razvija do transfera koji je bio najgori do sada...  a i do toga da bas ne mirujem...  :Grin:

----------


## delfin

*Ivka,* žao mi je.
*Zeena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~*

Moj se desni jajnik probudio i imam 2 folikula na njemu, tri na lijevom. Sutra opet ultrazvuk.

----------


## Zeena

ajde super delfin... samo polako i sve ce biti dobro... ja sam imala 7 folikula na prvom stimuliranom (1 uzv), pa na 2 uzv je bilo 5 folikula (i to isto samo na jednoj strani na kraju jer se na drugoj folikuli krenuli smanjivati...)... i bile su 4 js... tako da je sve moguce...

----------


## tlukaci5

hej zeena nemoj gubiti nadu, a kako to misliš da je bio najgori transfer jer i ja se toga bojim već sam imala 2 iskustva s kompliciranim transferom, a sad u nedjelju me čeka opet... :Rolling Eyes: 

ivka žao mi je,nažalost poznat mi je taj osjećaj negatine bete. :Love:

----------


## brigitta

Zeena drži se, nikada se ne zna... sve je moguće...
Ivka, držimo fige za idući put

----------


## ivka13

Zeena, sve je moguće...možda baš uspije kad misliš da su ti šanse najmanje.

Delfin, samo neka folikulići lijepo rastu ~~~~~~~~

A ja danas zovem dr. da se dogovorimo za dalje

----------


## slatkica

ivka žao mi je :Sad: 

zeena držim fige da je ipak ok,javi što ti se dešava

delfin ma bit će to super,vidjet ćeš,jajnici se bude i rade,treba ti samo jedan dobitni


ja sutra na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjet

----------


## Zeena

slatkica, sretno sutra! nadam se da sve bude super i da dobivas svoje bebe nazad...  :Love:

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, sretno!!!!

Cure, jel zna netko koja je lista čekanja za stimulirani? Lipanj? Rujan?

----------


## matahari

mene je dr. u 1. mj. zapisao za 5.mj!

----------


## anddu

Ne znam kakva je praksa pa ako netko zna... Naime, može li se prijaviti na listu čekanja za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu ići s prirodnjakom ili se na listu dolazi tek nakon što se odradi prirodnjak? Zanima me jer sam u stimuliranom bila u siječnju, a vjerujem da na red neću doći prije rujna/listopada pa da ne gubim vrijeme probala bih u međuvremenu prirodnjak (naravno sve ovisi što će dr. reći, a na dogovor idem tek početkom ožujka).

----------


## ivka13

> Ne znam kakva je praksa pa ako netko zna... Naime, može li se prijaviti na listu čekanja za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu ići s prirodnjakom ili se na listu dolazi tek nakon što se odradi prirodnjak? Zanima me jer sam u stimuliranom bila u siječnju, a vjerujem da na red neću doći prije rujna/listopada pa da ne gubim vrijeme probala bih u međuvremenu prirodnjak (naravno sve ovisi što će dr. reći, a na dogovor idem tek početkom ožujka).


Anddu, upravo ja tako planiram dalje, dogovorit se za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu kombinirat prirodnjake. A i znam cure koje su isto tako bile u postupcima. Isto idem na dogovor početkom ožujka i ne nadam se da ću upast na listu za stimulirani prije rujna.

----------


## anddu

> Anddu, upravo ja tako planiram dalje, dogovorit se za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu kombinirat prirodnjake. A i znam cure koje su isto tako bile u postupcima. Isto idem na dogovor početkom ožujka i ne nadam se da ću upast na listu za stimulirani prije rujna.


Ma bitno mi je ne gubiti vrijeme. I ovako mislim da sam ga previše izgubila. Možda se i sretnemo :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

Anddu, ja sam ti u toj kombinaciji otkad sam se na jesen preselila u Vg. Odmah sam bila zapisana za lijekove za stimulirani, a u međuvremenu svaki mjesec čisti prirodnjaci. Bez pauze, osim naravno kad sam imala bligthed ovum, logično da tijekom te kratke trudnoće i ciklus nakon spontanog nije bilo akcije.
Znam za još cura koje isto tako guraju postupke svaki mjesec. 
Ne znam da li je to slučaj kod svih ili ovisi o dijagnozi i povijesti bolesti, ali prema tvom potpisu, gotovo sam uvjerena da ćeš i ti upasti u tu kategoriju. 
Sretno!

----------


## anddu

Hvala Miki. Ma ne bi ja baš svaki mjesec u prirodnjake jer sam 600 km daleko od Zagreba pa nije jednostavno izostajati s posla po 2tj., ali barem bi jedan klomifenski ili tome slično probala do stimuliranog.

----------


## slatkica

curke bila sam u subotu na kontroli,jajnici su još dosta povećani,puno sitnih cisti na svakom jajniku,endometrij 5mm,opet u četvrtak idem,nadam se da ću onda znati dali će biti transfera,još je to sve osjetljivo al ok.Opskrbila sam se sokom od cikle i ananasom. :Smile: 
Stvarno imam peh,na poslu mi je koma,radim sama pa i ako ću ić na transfer neznam šta će biti jer se onda mora zatvorit ordinacija.(pa se ne živciraj radi posla-moš mislit)

----------


## delfin

Slatkice, proći će te ciste i endometrij će doći na svoje...A onda će ti vratiti tvoje mrve!  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

bila jučer na transferu svoje jedne male mrvice a sad čekanje do bete,uf! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rikikiki

~~~~~~~~ za sve  :Heart: !!!
Bila sam danas na dogovoru što i kako dalje poslije kiretaže i dogovorili smo klomifenski postupak za kraj travnja ili početak svibnja, ovisno o m.
To će biti onda pauza od tri mjeseca nakon kiretaže za koje vrijeme bi se endo trebao oporaviti! Joooj, kako mi je dugo to čekati  :Sad: !

----------


## slatkica

> bila jučer na transferu svoje jedne male mrvice a sad čekanje do bete,uf!


držim fige za tvoju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, proći će te ciste i endometrij će doći na svoje...A onda će ti vratiti tvoje mrve!


joj da samo znaš koliko željno iščekujem...jedva čekam....

----------


## delfin

*Tlukaci5, slatkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

Ja imam punkciju sutra. Uh... Odlučila sam da se neću zamarati brojem dobivenih stanica, samo neka budu kvalitetne.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivka13

Tlukaci5, slatkice, Delfin ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkice*, vibram jako da sve bude ok i da se tvoje mrvice uskoro smjeste u mamu!

----------


## Zeena

zenske sretno!  :Love:  
ja se sutra suocavam sa betom...  :Cool:

----------


## delfin

*Zeena*, do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

Zeena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

hvala svima na lijepim željama, zeena sretno,i svima ostalima puno sreće i vjere u pozitivne ishode! :Heart:

----------


## Miki76

> Tlukaci5, slatkice, Delfin ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!


I Zeena, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!

Riki, razumijem te potpuno, ali brzo će proći još ova dva mjeseca. 

Tlukaci, ti si ona cura koja je na transferu bila na srednjem krevetu i imala težak transfer ili ona u plavom s kapuljačom koja je sjedila na krevetu do prozora?
Ja sam ona brbljava koja je prva bila na punkciji i nije imala js.  :Wink:

----------


## tlukaci5

jest ja sam ona koja je bila s kompliciranim transferom, a kako je svijet malen :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> *Tlukaci5, slatkice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> 
> Ja imam punkciju sutra. Uh... Odlučila sam da se neću zamarati brojem dobivenih stanica, samo neka budu kvalitetne.


mislim na tebe da je sve dobro prošlo i da ima stanica

----------


## slatkica

> zenske sretno!  
> ja se sutra suocavam sa betom...


čekamo rezultat  .....

----------


## delfin

*Slatkice,* hvala ti draga. Dobili smo tri jajne stanice i nadamo se da se upravo druže sa spermićima.

Ti odmaraj i čekaj svoje mrve, jel kad dođu onda više nema odmora. :Heart:

----------


## slatkica

delfin ima kakvih novosti?


ja sam danas opet bila na kontroli,jajnici su prepuni cista,endometrij još uvijek tanak pa mi je uveo estrofem 2x1,u ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu,pa ćemo vidjet,to će mi biti već 17d ciklusa,tako sam se nadala da će danas reći da će biti transfera,a sad opet čekanje i iščekivanje.znam da je glavno da sve bude ok,al tak se tome veselim.zadnja 3 dana me jajnici strašno bole,a dr. je rekao da je to od cista i od napora jer sam počela raditi pa ne mirujem

----------


## delfin

Slatkice, dr. će odlučiti kada će biti dobar trenutak da ti vrate tvoje mrve. Znam da je teško čekati, strpi se još malo. :Love: 
Ja sutra imam transfer. Sve tri su se oplodile.

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, dr. će odlučiti kada će biti dobar trenutak da ti vrate tvoje mrve. Znam da je teško čekati, strpi se još malo.
> Ja sutra imam transfer. Sve tri su se oplodile.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

slatkica samo polako i strpljivo, daj tijelu da se oporavi a onda akcija,delfin čestitke za sva 3 :Smile: ;

ja imam jednu dilemu, naime u nedjelju sam imala transfer jednog zametka, i u otpusnom pismu mi je napisano da uzimam utrogestan 2*2 vaginalno, ali ako se ne varam dosad sam uvijek stavljala 3*2 vaginalno, malo me frka da se nije slučajno zabunio?? :Ups: 
da li je imala koja takav slučaj 2*2?

----------


## andream

Možeš slobodno uzimati 3 puta po dvije tbl, uvijek je tri puta dnevno, s razlikom ili jedna ili dvije tbl.

----------


## andream

Riki, tek sad vidim, pa nas dvije ćemo opet biti u isto vrijeme izgleda u postupku. Ja stimulirani, ti klomifenski.

----------


## ivka13

Ja sutra imam transfer. Sve tri su se oplodile.[/QUOTE]

Delfin, ovo je super  :Klap:

----------


## kinki

Zeena se nije javila?

----------


## ivka13

> Zeena se nije javila?


Zeena je pisala na topicu "Nakon transfera" - beta 0

----------


## slatkica

> Ja sutra imam transfer. Sve tri su se oplodile.


kako je prošao transfer?
držim fige da uspije

----------


## andream

slatkice, transfer je imala delfin, ivka je samo quotala. na žalost obje smo imale negativnu betu.
delfin, piši... nešto nam je ovdje utihnulo.

----------


## tlukaci5

hm, 5dpt, nemam baš nekih simptoma kao da se sve smirilo, tu i tamo me zabole jajnici ali ništa specijalno;
rekla sam sama sebi da neću osluškivati simptome ali to je jednostavno jače od mene, pa tko će dočekati idući petak da vadim betu..

delfin nadam se da je bio uspješan transfer :Smile:

----------


## delfin

Evo me cure. Vraćena su mi tri zametka. Jedan 8-st, 6-st i 4-st.

----------


## eminas

cure, juce sam bila u bolnica i dobila protokol za 3 mj. sve mi je jasno ali nepise nista za utrice? dali su oni obavezni i kad se počinju uzimati?

----------


## delfin

*eminas,*s utrićima počinješ nakon punkcije i to oralno te nakon transfera vaginalno. Sretno!

----------


## zlatta

curke, pozdrav, dugo vas čitam što se događa u vg, ja sam u travnju u stimuliranom, a kako nisam iz zg, ovdje u kbo sam željela ići na prirodni ivf, dr. me uzeo međutim, kako mi je dugo kasnila m. napravio mi je uzv kad ono -na oba jajnika imam po cistu (u siječnju sam pila klomifene, nisam ni došla do punkcije jer nije bilo folikula) jedna 3,5 druga 4,5 cm.)
e sada, što da radim? da li da se javim i dr.t. u vg zbog toga, da li će to smetati za stimulaciju?
pijem duphastone jer i moj dr.u kbo mi je rekao da je sada najvažnije da "sredim" ciste da mi uspije stimulacija
sorry, na dugom postu   :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*zlatta,*nećeš pogriješiti ako nazoveš u Vinogradsku i pitaš dr. za savjet. Svakako se moraš riješiti ciste. Sretno i javi što su ti savjetovali u VG.

----------


## Marnie

Zlatta, za vrijeme stimulacije nikako ne smiješ imati cistu, jer će ti ona "pojesti" sve hormone kojima ćeš se stimulirati. Zato svakako vidi sa svojim ginekologom da ih se riješiš prije postupka. I svakako odi 21 dc prije početka stimulacije na UZV da vidiš nemaš li kakvu cistu.

----------


## laky

treba li se u VG naručiti u labos za vađenje spolnih hormona

----------


## Gabi25

laky treba se naručiti, sada se to radi mailom, faksom ili osobno, ne može se više telefonom
mail narucivanje@kbsm.hr faks 01 3787 792, to su kontakti za centralno naručivanje

----------


## laky

hvala to je za frendicu

----------


## amyx

Treba se naručiti i mislim da se dosta dugo i čeka...

----------


## kinki

> curke, pozdrav, dugo vas čitam što se događa u vg, ja sam u travnju u stimuliranom, a kako nisam iz zg, ovdje u kbo sam željela ići na prirodni ivf, dr. me uzeo međutim, kako mi je dugo kasnila m. napravio mi je uzv kad ono -na oba jajnika imam po cistu (u siječnju sam pila klomifene, nisam ni došla do punkcije jer nije bilo folikula) jedna 3,5 druga 4,5 cm.)
> e sada, što da radim? da li da se javim i dr.t. u vg zbog toga, da li će to smetati za stimulaciju?
> pijem duphastone jer i moj dr.u kbo mi je rekao da je sada najvažnije da "sredim" ciste da mi uspije stimulacija
> sorry, na dugom postu


Ne vidim kako bi ti duphastoni mogli pomoć da se riješiš cisti-pa to je samo progesteron?  
Ja sam imala cistu i mjesec dana sam pila kontracepciju-jajnici su se primirili, cista pukla i ciklus nakon toga IVF uspio!!!  Nemoj ništa na svoju ruku, pitaj Tomića dal da piješ kontracepciju i koju.  Ja sam pila yasmine.  Sretno!

----------


## laky

naručili se mail-om i dobili odgovor da dođe u ovom mjesecu kad dobije pa čekamo.Hvala cure na info

----------


## slatkica

curke,evo dobrih vijesti napokon.u petak idem po svoje smrzliće.dalje pijem estrofem i od danas i utrogestane 3x1.Jedva čekam petak.Samo da prežive odmrzavanje.

----------


## Maca22

Pozdrav, cure. 

Ja sam nova ovdje i htjela bih vas sve pozdraviti i poželjeti vam sreću. 

Uglavnom, dobila sam od svoje ginekologice uputnicu za neku od klinika za MPO. Dvoumim se između Vinogradske i Vuk Vrhovec. Gin. mi je preporučila dr. L iz VV, ali očito nije znala da je otišao u privatnike. I ja sam nedavno saznala. Bliže sam odluci da idem u Vinogradsku, uglavnom zbog toga što se manje čeka, tako sam čula, pa sam odlučila javiti se ovdje da vidim je li to i dalje tako? I kako ste zadovoljne vi cure koje ste tamo? 
Pročitala sam nekoliko stranica unazad ali nisam našla novije informacije.

Unaprijed vam hvala, nadam se da vas ne gnjavim. 

Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkica*, prekrasno, konačno si i to dočekala nakon svega što si prošla! Čestitam. budi pozitivna, naravno da će mrvice preživjeti odmrzavanje!  :Smile:  Namjeravaš da ti sve tri?

----------


## slatkica

> *slatkica*, prekrasno, konačno si i to dočekala nakon svega što si prošla! Čestitam. budi pozitivna, naravno da će mrvice preživjeti odmrzavanje!  Namjeravaš da ti sve tri?


ma naravno sve 3 ,bez trunke razmišljanja :Very Happy:

----------


## delfin

*Slatkice,* suuuuupeeeeer! Navijamo za tvoje mrve!

----------


## zlatta

hvala vam na odgovorima za moje ciste jer sam se jako nasekirala od kada ih je dr.našao, u međuvremenu je jedna pukla, druga raste i nadam se da će i druga uskoro pući,tješi me što mi je dr.rekao da se radi o funkcionalnim cistama,  duphastone pijem do srijede i nakon toga čekam m., i nadam se do travnja da bude sve good, daj bože, jer vrijeme mi "curi".. 
ne znam kako to ide kod stimuliranog, da li se ja njima javljam ili mene netko nazove u vezi injekcija? i kada, koliko ranije? trebam li se ja što javljati za travanj?  

slatkice, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice, sretno    :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Pozdrav, cure. 
> 
> Ja sam nova ovdje i htjela bih vas sve pozdraviti i poželjeti vam sreću. 
> 
> Uglavnom, dobila sam od svoje ginekologice uputnicu za neku od klinika za MPO. Dvoumim se između Vinogradske i Vuk Vrhovec. Gin. mi je preporučila dr. L iz VV, ali očito nije znala da je otišao u privatnike. I ja sam nedavno saznala. Bliže sam odluci da idem u Vinogradsku, uglavnom zbog toga što se manje čeka, tako sam čula, pa sam odlučila javiti se ovdje da vidim je li to i dalje tako? I kako ste zadovoljne vi cure koje ste tamo? 
> Pročitala sam nekoliko stranica unazad ali nisam našla novije informacije.
> 
> Unaprijed vam hvala, nadam se da vas ne gnjavim. 
> 
> Sretno!


hej pa evo da ti ja kažem svoje iskustvo,ja sam prije bila na VV kod L,kad je on otišao prebacila sam se u Vinogradsku,za sada sam zadovoljna,nisam čekala dugo,odmah sam krenula u postupak,sestre su super,za sad a nemam zamjerke

----------


## slatkica

joj sinoć sam popila jedan utrogestan jer nisam bila u mogućnosti ga staviti,tako me šupilo,kao da sam popila 10 normabela,počelo se vrtit,pol toga nisam čula,narkić bi bio nula prema meni

----------


## ksena28

*Maca22*, Vinogradska ti je u ovom trenutku puno bolji izbor. Ne samo da se kraće čeka, nego su i u MILOSTI Ministarstva zdravstva jer su bili i više nego agilni kad je trebalo podržati ridikulozni _zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji_ koji, poput nigdje drugdje u svijetu, _ograničava oplodnju svega 3 jajne stanice te brani smrzavanje embrija_ što je pak za mnoge parove od ključne važnosti!
Relativno ćeš brzo doći na red za pregled, a ovisno o procjeni liječnika, dr Kune (koji je pročelnik ginekologije na KBSM ali i novak u MPO-u) ili dr Tomića (koji je iskusni liječnik s dugodugodugogodišnjim iskustvom) odradit ćeš nalaze koje trebaš te krenuti u postupke - AIH ili prirodne IVF dok čekaš svoj red na lijekove za stimulirani.

Jedino što nikako ne kužim zašto KBSM dijeli samo i isključivo, po pričama ovdje, Menopure? Sestre?

----------


## andream

I mene zanima ovo posljednje što ksena pita jer nemamo svi istu reakciju na menopure?

----------


## mia74

Zato što su Menopouri jeftiniji od Gonala,a tko zna šta se tu još krije..

----------


## ksena28

da, ali im je hormonalna struktura potpuno drugačija i ne mogu jednako djelovati na pacijentice s različitim dijagnozama. ne kužim zašto mora biti tako jednoznačno? koliko znam, druge klinike izdaju gonale.

----------


## mia74

Pa naravno da im je sastav različit,al to sada nije bitno...menopur je jeftiniji i to je najbitnije..a ne da  li pacijentici odgovara Menopur itd,a da ne pišem o tome da je uvijek ista shema protokola...

Nadam se da će se to promjeniti,ako već nije..pa cure iz Vg u stimuliranom,jel se šta promijenilo?

----------


## kinki

> Pa naravno da im je sastav različit,al to sada nije bitno...menopur je jeftiniji i to je najbitnije..a ne da  li pacijentici odgovara Menopur itd,a da ne pišem o tome da je uvijek ista shema protokola...
> 
> Nadam se da će se to promjeniti,ako već nije..pa cure iz Vg u stimuliranom,jel se šta promijenilo?


 virujem da će se to prominit.  prije su išli samo sa sprejem a sad daju i decapeptil.  Ja sam jednom išla sa gonalima kod Tomića, al gonale sam dobila od frendice ne od njih.  ispalo je da sam još gore na njih reagirala.  za prve pokušaje je normalno da svima daju isti protokol,  al po mom iskustvu-u idućem pokušaju doktora treba podsjetit kako je prošao prethodni.  meni bi tek kad bih ga podsjetila prominija protokol, inače bih svaki put bila u hiperstimučlaciji haha!   previše nas je tamo, triba virovat doktoru al ne triba ni bit mutav.   Ja sam provala zaista sve, gonale, menopure, femaru i klomifene...Na kraju mi uspilo s jednim menopurom dnevno, al nekako sam uvjerena da je veliki učinak imala kontracepcija koju sam pila misec dana prije postupka, i to što sam sa stimulacijom krenila od drugog dana ciklusa umisto od prvog.  kontracepciju i jedan dan kasnije savjetovao mi dr Poljak sa CITO poliklinike, a dr Tomić se složio.  Kopajte, istražujte, čitajte, tražite i drugo i treće mišljenje, imate na to pravo.

----------


## mia74

Da,normalno je da se svima daju za početak iste protokole-mada meni niti to nije normalno,ako ćemo iskreno..
Ja nisam bila "mutava" pa da nisam pitala doktora neke stvari..
Ali ako doktor gleda moje prijašnje nalaze-rezultate kod određenog protokola,gleda mene,ja mu ponovim ono isto što piše na papiru,a on meni daje isti protokol..ne znam šta bih mu trebala "posebno" napomenut-osim što mi daje do znanja-Da,slabo ste reagirali na ovaj protokol,al evo,idemo probat ponovno,sa istom shemom!!

Tebi je dovoljan bio jedan Menopur da ostaneš trudna,meni 4 Gonala dnevno..

Znači,doktor vidi da ja nikako ne reagiram na dva Menopura dnevno-folikuli doslovno stoje i u redu je nastavit u revijalnom tonu i mene izmrcvarit do 17dc.,da bih imala nezrelu js...
Slučajno da mu ne bi palo na pamet da mi poveća dozu-jer to bi se kosilo sa "uobičajenim"protokolom...

E,pa ja nisam "uobičajen" pacijent...mene je trebalo gledati kroz naočale sa većom dioptrijom..

Ovo je kritika na sistem rada Vg..i ništa drugo i odraz je mog iskustva!

----------


## ksena28

ja Mia ovo čitam i doista ne vjerujem!!! jel moguće da zbog 50tak ili koliko već kuna uštede po menopuru naspram gonala (kolika je uopće razlika) liječnici ugrožavaju zdravlje pacijentica i na koncu uspjeh postupka? pa zar je to ušteda? ne kužim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Išla je moja frendica prošle godine u postupak s gonalima (negdje, 4.ili 5.mj.), i znam da je bilo napeto jer se nije znalo kad će dobiti te gonale i hoće li stići na vrijeme... a nije bilo do bolnice, nego je Hzzo glavni cenzor - njima je to preskupo i daju ih doslovno na kapaljku.
Žalosno, nepravedno... štogod hoćete...
*Mia*, drago mi je da nisi gubila vrijeme, i da si donijela najbolju moguću odluku.
*Andream*, možda da se probaš dogovorit da sama kupiš gonale i kasnije tražiš povrat od Hzzo-a.

----------


## mia74

Mislim,doktor te gleda i govori ti da je sljedeća stimulacija sa istim lijekovima i sa istim brojem ampula..i on tu "ne može" ništa jer to je tako..Gonala nema..A to da se prije koristio Suprefact koji si sam morao kupiti od Decapeptyla koji ti sada daju.to je istina.
Ali ne mjenja stvar da osnovni lijekovi koji se dobivaju u stimulaciji ostaju isti...

Najtragičnije je,da ja nisam jedina..jer sam se dovoljno vremena gore "muvala" i čula slične priče..Naravno da ima i trudnoća-uspijeha!!

Ja sam iz Vg otišla isključivo zbog tog "izbora" lijekova,zbog ničeg drugog..i žao mi je zbog toga..

----------


## pirica

> Išla je moja frendica prošle godine u postupak s gonalima (negdje, 4.ili 5.mj.), i znam da je bilo napeto jer se nije znalo kad će dobiti te gonale i hoće li stići na vrijeme... a nije bilo do bolnice, nego je Hzzo glavni cenzor - njima je to preskupo i daju ih doslovno na kapaljku.
> Žalosno, nepravedno... štogod hoćete...
> *Mia*, drago mi je da nisi gubila vrijeme, i da si donijela najbolju moguću odluku.
> *Andream*, možda da se probaš dogovorit da sama kupiš gonale i kasnije tražiš povrat od Hzzo-a.


a kako VV ima gonale???
mislim isto ih dobivaju od hzzo-a

----------


## FionaM

Ja sam prošle godine u 6. mjesecu u Vinogradskoj bila na gonalima. I dobila sam od njih gonal pen koji je, ako se ne varam, još skuplji od gonala f. U tom su trenutku imali samo to. Međutim, kad sam to potrošila i došla za nekoliko dana na folikulometriju, doktor me poslao kod sestre da uzmem menopure, jer su ostali bez gonala. Tako da sam onda do kraja išla s menopurima. Uz to sam morala, za svoje pare, kupiti Suprefact i Crinone gel.

----------


## delfin

Ja sam čekalica bete u VG. Sve cure s kojima sam uspostavila komunikaciju tijekom postupka bile su na Menopurima. Sve! Kako je meni ovo prvi stimulirani postupak, nisam se protivila standardnom protokolu, jer nisam znala kako ću reagirati. No, kako je reakcija bila vrlo slaba ( 32 Menopura - 3 jajne stanice), slijedeći put ne bih pristala na takav protokol! Iako je sestra napomenula da dr. K preferira Gonala, a dr. T Menopure, nitijedna od cura nije dobila Gonale ( ne vjerujem da smo sve pacijentice dr. T.).

Bilo je i cura koje su prešle iz drugih klinika ( Sv. Duh) i tamo su dobivale Gonale!

----------


## tlukaci5

ja sam također čekalica bete, i ja sam također u vinogradskoj prije 2 godine imala postupak s menopurima, nisam ih primila mnogo(čini mi se 17) ali reakcija je bila 4 jajne stanice :Rolling Eyes: ,

sad sam bila na klomifenima samo i vadim betu u petak, ali ne nadam se uopće, imam sve simptome da trebam dobiti :Sad: ,
budem sutra jedan probni testić ali već vidim rezultat..

----------


## kinki

Ah cure moje, znam da je frustrirajuće, sve sam to i sama prolazila. Triba se izborit za sebe,  ako treba kupit koju ampulu-ok opet je jeftinije nego ić privatniku.  Ponekad imamo puno folikula a malo janih stanica i možda u tom slučaju nije trebalo pojačat terapiju nego bolje tempirat početak terapije i vrijeme punkcije.   Zato možda doktor ne promini terapiju.  Neke žene dobiju više jajnih stanica sa femarom nego sa gonalima i menopurima.  Triba sve pokušat.  Iskreno vam želim svima da što prije budete trudne,  brzo ćete sve te muke zaboravit :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

tlukaci5 i delfin
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za vaše postupke

----------


## delfin

*Bebel 
*

----------


## delfin

Zaboravila na *Kinki*, našu trudnicu! I tebi :Heart: .

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj cure htjela bi vam samo javiti da je naša Venera 21 danas carskim rodila curicu Gabrijelu. Čestitke velike šaljem joj i ovim putem

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, čestitke tebi i curki  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## delfin

> Haj cure htjela bi vam samo javiti da je naša Venera 21 danas carskim rodila curicu Gabrijelu. Čestitke velike šaljem joj i ovim putem


Joj, lijepo!

----------


## mia74

*Venera21,*čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Gabrijela je ipak odlučila doći koji dan ranije od dogovora  :Yes: 

Tebi i bebici veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## kinki

Čestitke Veneri :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Hej, drage moje, sutra sam neočekivano na punkciji. Jučer sam došla na dogovor za dalje, doktor predložio da napravi ultrazvuk, kaže endometrij super, imamo nešto na lijevom jajniku, ajmo pokušat uhvatit stanicu. Sinoć dobila štopericu i sutra se opet družimo na punkciji.

----------


## anddu

> Hej, drage moje, sutra sam neočekivano na punkciji. Jučer sam došla na dogovor za dalje, doktor predložio da napravi ultrazvuk, kaže endometrij super, imamo nešto na lijevom jajniku, ajmo pokušat uhvatit stanicu. Sinoć dobila štopericu i sutra se opet družimo na punkciji.


 Za punkciju :Very Happy:  
I ja sam jučer bila na dogovoru za dalje, za mjesec dana krećem s klomifenima. Vidim da si i ti zadnje bila na klomifenima pa mi jedna stvar nije jasna - od 2. do 7. dc moram piti 2x1, i 9 dc na UZV, znači jedan dan ne pijem ništa? Pitam jer sam već bila na klomifenima i nisam imala pauzu. Je li to tako inače?

----------


## kinki

> Za punkciju 
> I ja sam jučer bila na dogovoru za dalje, za mjesec dana krećem s klomifenima. Vidim da si i ti zadnje bila na klomifenima pa mi jedna stvar nije jasna - od 2. do 7. dc moram piti 2x1, i 9 dc na UZV, znači jedan dan ne pijem ništa? Pitam jer sam već bila na klomifenima i nisam imala pauzu. Je li to tako inače?


 Koliko ja znam klomifeni se piju samo 5 dana.

----------


## ivka13

> Za punkciju 
> I ja sam jučer bila na dogovoru za dalje, za mjesec dana krećem s klomifenima. Vidim da si i ti zadnje bila na klomifenima pa mi jedna stvar nije jasna - od 2. do 7. dc moram piti 2x1, i 9 dc na UZV, znači jedan dan ne pijem ništa? Pitam jer sam već bila na klomifenima i nisam imala pauzu. Je li to tako inače?


Ja sam pila klomifen od 3. do 7.dc (5 dana) 2x1 i 7.dc bila na prvoj folikulometriji jer bi 8.dc pao na subotu pa me nisu htjeli za subotu naručivat. Kasnije su folikulometrije bile 10.dc i 12.dc, štoperica 12.dc i punkcija 14.dc. Kako su meni inače ciklusi 28 dana, tako je praktički punkcija obavljena kada bi i inače bila ovulacija. 
Ovaj ciklus nisam ništa pila i opet će bit punkcija 14.dc

----------


## anddu

Ja sam ih prvi put pila sve do štoperice, zato pitam, a i za UZV mi je napisano 9 dc, ne 8.

----------


## delfin

Samo da pozdravim našu *Slatkicu* i da joj poželim da njezine mrve koje će joj sutra vratiti ostanu s njom!

*Ivka,Anddu*~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!

----------


## slatkica

> Samo da pozdravim našu *Slatkicu* i da joj poželim da njezine mrve koje će joj sutra vratiti ostanu s njom!


joj hvala ti draga,sad me već hvata neka pozitivna trema,jedva čekam :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Hej, drage moje, sutra sam neočekivano na punkciji. Jučer sam došla na dogovor za dalje, doktor predložio da napravi ultrazvuk, kaže endometrij super, imamo nešto na lijevom jajniku, ajmo pokušat uhvatit stanicu. Sinoć dobila štopericu i sutra se opet družimo na punkciji.


draga to je super vijest,držim fige da bude ta stanica
ja sam sutra na transferu,vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkica*, puno sreće sutra na transferu, evo uskoro smo skupa čekalice bete  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> draga to je super vijest,držim fige da bude ta stanica
> ja sam sutra na transferu,vidimo se


Vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Ivka, Slatkica  :Cekam: , kako je prošlo???

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, Slatkica , kako je prošlo???


Uhvatili smo stanicu i čekamo da se počne dijelit. Sutra ćemo znati više.

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, ja sam brzo bila gotova pa smo se mimoišle. Kako je prošlo?

----------


## anddu

> Uhvatili smo stanicu i čekamo da se počne dijelit. Sutra ćemo znati više.


 ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!!

----------


## delfin

*ivka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

evo me,ja sam bila oko 10 tamo i transfer je bio u 12,tako da sam bila gotova u 13,30.transfer je prošo ok.vratili su mi sve 3 mrvice.rekla je biologica da je jedna super,2 tak tak,al će bit podrška,sad 2 tjedna iščekivanja

----------


## slatkica

> Uhvatili smo stanicu i čekamo da se počne dijelit. Sutra ćemo znati više.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

Sutra idemo na transfer...

Jel znate da li ima neki poseban razlog zašto se doktori odlučuju nekad na transfer 2. dan, a nekad 3. dan poslije punkcije?

----------


## ivka13

> evo me,ja sam bila oko 10 tamo i transfer je bio u 12,tako da sam bila gotova u 13,30.transfer je prošo ok.vratili su mi sve 3 mrvice.rekla je biologica da je jedna super,2 tak tak,al će bit podrška,sad 2 tjedna iščekivanja


za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

ivka, nema nekog pravila za transfer. Ja sam jednom imala tranfer jednog embrija 2. a jednom 3. dan, isto jednog embrija. Treći dan je bilo kad je biologica radila, a drugi kad je bio biolog.

----------


## slatkica

> Sutra idemo na transfer...


jedva čekamo rezultate....da čujemo kako je prošlo

----------


## ivka13

Danas je vraćen 6-stanični embrij i sada 2 tjedna čekanja... I ko za napast me još uhvate prehlada i temperatura.

Slatkice, kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## sweety

Da pitam i ovdje  :Grin: 

Curke, dajte info molim vas.

Koliko se u Vinogradskoj čeka na stimulirane? Ono, koliko dugo se čekaju ljekovi?

----------


## delfin

> Da pitam i ovdje 
> 
> Curke, dajte info molim vas.
> 
> Koliko se u Vinogradskoj čeka na stimulirane? Ono, koliko dugo se čekaju ljekovi?


Po mojim saznanjima 4 mjeseca.

----------


## sweety

> Po mojim saznanjima 4 mjeseca.


THNX

Ma znam da to ništa ne znači, ali zanima me.
Čekam red na konzultacije pa čačkam gdje tko kako radi  :Grin:

----------


## slatkica

> Danas je vraćen 6-stanični embrij i sada 2 tjedna čekanja... I ko za napast me još uhvate prehlada i temperatura.
> 
> Slatkice, kako se ti osjećaš?


super baš mi ja drago,držim ti fige,sad samo pij puno čaja i odmaraj,bit će to ok

pa ok ,cicke bole,a stalno imam osjećaj kao da ću dobiti,a čekam da dani prođu,a meni je napisao kontrolu za 12 dana sa betom,a uvijek je bilo bar 14

----------


## kinki

Samo da pozdravim ekipu iz Vinogradske,  posebno sestre Anu i Marinu!!!   Ja sam sad točno 4 miseca trudna,  jučer bila na uzv i hvala bogu sve je u redu!!!  Ginekolog mi je zabranio da mu dođem prije 20. tjedna idući put hehe!  Spol se još ne zna, beba se previše okretala pa nismo uspili vidit al to mi je ionako tako nebitno...Mislim da nikad u životu nisam bila tako sretna!!!  
Čim malo zatopli dolazim u Zagreb izljubit cili MPO odjel :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*Kinki*, tako mi je drago!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Kinki  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Sweety, pitala sam za listu čekanja, već im je 7.mj. pun pa će sada ići narudžbe za 9.mj.

----------


## sweety

Thnx, ma ja to samo informativno.

Naručila sam se na konzultacije na SD, a sad vidim da je tamo najžešća gužva...

----------


## Jesen82

> Samo da pozdravim ekipu iz Vinogradske,  posebno sestre Anu i Marinu!!!   Ja sam sad točno 4 miseca trudna,  jučer bila na uzv i hvala bogu sve je u redu!!!  Ginekolog mi je zabranio da mu dođem prije 20. tjedna idući put hehe!  Spol se još ne zna, beba se previše okretala pa nismo uspili vidit al to mi je ionako tako nebitno...Mislim da nikad u životu nisam bila tako sretna!!!  
> Čim malo zatopli dolazim u Zagreb izljubit cili MPO odjel


kinki :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

djevojke ja ću malo ko padobranac, ali pokušavam pomoći prijateljici da se lakše snađe, pa vas molim da pomognete meni da joj prenesem informacije:

kako izgleda pravno i psihološko savjetovanje u Vinogradskoj? 

kratak opis što da očekuje...

hvala vam

----------


## ivka13

> djevojke ja ću malo ko padobranac, ali pokušavam pomoći prijateljici da se lakše snađe, pa vas molim da pomognete meni da joj prenesem informacije:
> 
> kako izgleda pravno i psihološko savjetovanje u Vinogradskoj? 
> 
> kratak opis što da očekuje...
> 
> 
> hvala vam


Hmmm...ako bi se to uopće moglo nazvati savjetovanjem, al eto, tako se to zove. Uglavnom, čista formalnost. Barem je nama tako bilo. Mi smo išli u Vinogradsku to obavljati. Sa psihologicom smo lijepo porazgovarali o postupku (žena je isto u postupku pa smo se odmah našle u temi), postavila je par službenih pitanja vezano za djetinjstvo i obiteljske prilike (braća, sestre, roditelji zajedno ili razvedeni), eventualne bolesti u obitelji, školovanje, posao, normalno da li se drogiramo ili konzumiramo alkohol i to je uglavnom to od službenog dijela. A kod pravnice nismo proveli ni 5 min, nitko nas ništa nije pitao. Temeljem vjenčanog lista nam je napisala uvjerenje da smo upoznati s pravnim aspektima koji proizlaze iz postupka MPO, mi potpisali i to je to.

----------


## Marnie

Nije mi jasno zašto bi se na pishološkom savjetovanju (naglasak na savjetovanju) postavljala pitanja o obiteljskim odnosima (razvedeni ili ne), pitanja o djetinjstvu, o poslu, školovanju(?!?!) i "normalno" konzumiramo li alkohol ili droge?!? Pa nije to neko testiranje za podobnost roditeljstva (kao što mi je logično kod posvajanja)?!?!?! Na taj način smo diskriminirani u odnosu na parove koji začmu svoje dijete prirodnim putem i nitko ih ne pita da li su njihovi roditelji razvedeni i koje su škole završili. Fala Bogu da ja nisam bila na takvom psihol. savjetovanju, jer bih se žestoko zakačila sa ženom  :Laughing: . Psiholog kod kojeg smo mm i ja bili nas je samo pitao da li nam je to prvi postupak, a budući da smo rekli da nije, složio se s nama da znamo što očekivati od MPO-a i ako nam bude teško zbog duge borbe i neuspjeha, da uvijek možemo doći k njemu na razgovor.

----------


## zlatta

ženice drage, imam jedno pitanje,
da li ste nakon punkcije dobivale štopericu, odn. štopericu sam uzela 36 sati prije punkcije ali sam negdje pročitala da su žene dobijale i pola štoperice nakon punkcije, a drugu polovicu nakon transfera? navodno, to povećava šanse za uspjeh...
molim za brzi odgovor jer sam danas bila na punkciji (prirodni ciklus) i tamo sam zaboravila to pitati?
hvala

----------


## ksena28

cure, ne znam zašto strepite od neuspjeha - pa u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost 47 posto! djece je sve više, jedini je problem što se liječimo prekasno. ovdje su rezultati, kaže naš ministar, tako dobri da će skoro cijela europa na liječenje u Hrvatsku.

----------


## Aurora*

*zlatta* neke klinike, tj. doktori, daju hcg injekciju nakon ET, a neki ne daju... Nema jednoznacnog stava oko toga. Obzirom da se injekcija daje nakon transfera jos uvijek stignes pitati svog doktora da li bi ti htio dati injekciju. Ja bih svakako insistirala na tome.  :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

samo nakon transfera?
ma, negdje sam pročitala da se ta druga daje u dva dijela, prva polovina odmah nakon punkcije?
još stignem si danas dati ako je tako
ali nakon transfera MORAM se sjetiti tražiti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aurora*

Ne, ne daje se nakon punkcije nego nakon ET. A moze se dati veca doza jednokratno ili manja doza dva puta. Ako se daje 2x onda je to nekih 5,6 dana nakon prve injekcije. 

A tebi su znaci u prirodnom postupku uspjeli uhvatiti jajnu stanicu? Svaka cast! Tebi i njima.  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

Aurora hvala ti na brzom odgovoru, sada sam se malo smirila.
Da, hvala Bogu imamo jednu js od folikula  od 22 mm pa se nadam uspješnom spoju u labosu.   :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*zlatta* Mi na VV dobijemo pola štoperice nakon punkcije, a drugu nekih tri dana nakon ET

----------


## Aurora*

> *zlatta* Mi na VV dobijemo pola štoperice nakon punkcije, a drugu nekih tri dana nakon ET


*ValaMala* jesi sigurna da se nakon punkcije dobije hcg injekcija, a ne mozda Decapeptyl?

----------


## ValaMala

Ne, nije Decapeptyl, sigurna sam. Dobili smo pola Brevactida i to oba puta kad sam bila na punkciji. Decapeptyl smo si naknadno same davale par dana nakon transfera.

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, zanimljivo, nisam znala da ide i tako. Pogotovo ako se hcg kao stoperica dobije 36 sati prije punkcije, cudno mi je cemu onda i na dan punkcije. U tako kratkom vremenu valjda se ne stigne jos ni izluciti iz tjela?  :Unsure: 

U svakom slucaju *zlatta* ne daj se zbuniti, bit ce sasvim u redu ako uspjes dogovoriti injekciju na dan transfera.

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam sigurna koja je logika iza toga, iskreno, objašnjavala nam je sestra, no ja sam nakon pukncije bila skroz ošamućena koliko mi je bolna bila, tako da ti ne znam odgovoriti, no znam da sam čitala da i na nekim drugim mjestima rade tako. 

*zlatta*, načini se razlikuju od klinike do klinike, budi mirna i pozitivna i nemoj brinuti o tome što netko drugi dobiva ili ne dobiva u svojem postupku. Sve pitaj svog liječnika

----------


## pirica

> Ne, nije Decapeptyl, sigurna sam. Dobili smo pola Brevactida i to oba puta kad sam bila na punkciji. Decapeptyl smo si naknadno same davale par dana nakon transfera.


da istina dobije se Brevactid

----------


## ivka13

Da, čitala sam da se dobije brevactid, ali mislim da je to različito od klinike do klinike. U ova dva postupka u Vg nisam nikad dobila tu injekciju nakon punkcije i transfera.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zlatta*, nećeš u vinogradskoj dobit ništa od toga. Ali možeš sama kupit. Nećeš pogriješit s 1 brevactidom (ili choragonom) od 1.500 na dan transfera i još jednim 5 dana kasnije.

----------


## zlatta

hvala vam puno na odgovorima, punkcija je bila iznenadna i tako sam tamo bila zbunjena da sam zaboravila to pitati...

ništa, pitam na dan transfera, ali koliko kažete toga u vinogradskoj nema...šteta...jer logično mi je da nam treba hcg jer se oplodnja dogodila u epruveti i plod vraćen izravno u maternicu, za razliku od prirodne trudnoće kada oplođena js. i 5 dana putuje jajovodom... za koje vrijeme tijelo "prepozna" trudnoću i počinje lučiti hcg...     :Undecided: 

sretno nam svima   :Love:

----------


## ZO

ivka hvala  :Heart: 
djevojke sretno

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tonili*, hvala, avatari su odlični! Nadam se da će nam se cure pridružit!

----------


## slatkica

ivka kako si?
ja evo još 5 d pa vadim betu,vidjet ćemo,i dalje imam osjećaj da ću dobiti,cicke bole,al ništa posebno ne osjećam

----------


## ValaMala

*slatkica*, mislim na tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> ivka kako si?
> ja evo još 5 d pa vadim betu,vidjet ćemo,i dalje imam osjećaj da ću dobiti,cicke bole,al ništa posebno ne osjećam


Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, niti me boli trbuh, ni cicke, nikakav osjećaj da ću dobiti...jednostavno ništa. Inače sve to osjećam uvijek 7- 10 dana prije nego trebam dobit M. Tako sam i prošli put pa sam po tome znala da postupak nije uspio i prije nego sam vadila betu. Sad kad nemam nikakvih simptoma, nekako se nadam da bi ovaj postupak mogao biti uspješan. 
Moram priznat da sam puno više mirovala ovaj put, nego prošli. A slijedeći tjedan sam rekla vratit se na posao i sad me strah da me ne počne bolit trbuh ko prošli put jer em putujem na posao 130km, em mi je posao dosta stresan i ni sama nisam pametna. 

Slatkice, držim fige za veeeeelikuuu betu i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

> *Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
> P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati


tonili HVALA
 :Kiss:  tvojim srećicama

----------


## slatkica

> *slatkica*, mislim na tebe!


hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, niti me boli trbuh, ni cicke, nikakav osjećaj da ću dobiti...jednostavno ništa. Inače sve to osjećam uvijek 7- 10 dana prije nego trebam dobit M. Tako sam i prošli put pa sam po tome znala da postupak nije uspio i prije nego sam vadila betu. Sad kad nemam nikakvih simptoma, nekako se nadam da bi ovaj postupak mogao biti uspješan. 
> Moram priznat da sam puno više mirovala ovaj put, nego prošli. A slijedeći tjedan sam rekla vratit se na posao i sad me strah da me ne počne bolit trbuh ko prošli put jer em putujem na posao 130km, em mi je posao dosta stresan i ni sama nisam pametna. 
> 
> Slatkice, držim fige za veeeeelikuuu betu i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hej p ada sam na tvom mjestu ja bi još ostala doma,neće svijet stati ,a ti ćeš biti mirnija,šaljem velike fige da će bit +

----------


## rikikiki

> ...jer logično mi je da nam treba hcg jer se oplodnja dogodila u epruveti i plod vraćen izravno u maternicu, za razliku od prirodne trudnoće kada oplođena js. i 5 dana putuje jajovodom... *za koje vrijeme tijelo "prepozna" trudnoću i počinje lučiti hcg*...


Mislim da tijelo počinje lučiti Hcg tek nakon implatacije .. ne znam, možda griješim  :Confused: 
Zlatta, gdje si taj podatak našla?? ... ako je to zbilja tako onda Hcg injekcija nakon punkcije ili nakon transfera ima velikog smisla!

Sretno u postupku!

----------


## dea84

molim vas za pomoć....čitam vaše postove već par mjeseci al evo javljm se tek kad sam naišla na problem (trebalo je vremena da da dođemo do dijagnoze da nam ostaje samo IVF)...naime bili smo na prvom razgovoru u vinogradskoj za postupak IVF i dr. K nam je dao popis pretraga koje moramo obavit. I ponovio se moj problem s papa testom od prije 4 mj. CIN II i HPV kada sam bila na kolposkopiji se se ustvrdilo da se radi o tipu I i dobila antibiotik al izgleda da nije pomoglo. Sada sam ponovno dobila uputnicu za kolposkopiju. No zanima me mogu li s takvim nalazom pape ići na IVF postupak? brisevi su mi u redu...

----------


## slatkica

evo cure da javim moja beta je 0

----------


## delfin

*Slatkice,* žao mi je.

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## ivka13

Moja ß je opet nula

----------


## delfin

*ivka,* žao mi je.

----------


## andream

ivka, žao mi je...
javi što si dogovorila za dalje.

----------


## anddu

Ivka :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

:Sad:  :Love: Ivka

----------


## ivka13

Hvala vam cure...
Andream, nisam danas zvala gore, zvat ću slijedeći tjedan pa ću se dogovorit za dalje i ovaj put se upisat za stimulirani (vjerojatno u rujnu) i do tada probat možda još dva prirodnjaka. 

Sad mi se jedino nakon ova dva postupka, a s obzirom da je uvijek bilo ET, postavlja pitanje da li je zametak bio loše kvalitete ili ja (moja maternica) na neki način odbija zametke???

----------


## tlukaci5

> Hvala vam cure...
> Andream, nisam danas zvala gore, zvat ću slijedeći tjedan pa ću se dogovorit za dalje i ovaj put se upisat za stimulirani (vjerojatno u rujnu) i do tada probat možda još dva prirodnjaka. 
> 
> Sad mi se jedino nakon ova dva postupka, a s obzirom da je uvijek bilo ET, postavlja pitanje da li je zametak bio loše kvalitete ili ja (moja maternica) na neki način odbija zametke???


 
to se i ja isto pitam jer sam imala 3 postupka uvijek dođe do et-a 8-staničnog a na kraju ništa... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivf

> to se i ja isto pitam jer sam imala 3 postupka uvijek dođe do et-a 8-staničnog a na kraju ništa...


 zasto ne vode rane embrije do blastocyste? Pokusaj negdje drugdje!

----------


## ivf

> samo nakon transfera?
> ma, negdje sam pročitala da se ta druga daje u dva dijela, prva polovina odmah nakon punkcije?
> još stignem si danas dati ako je tako
> ali nakon transfera MORAM se sjetiti tražiti


hcg-obavezno 36h prije aspiracije kako bi js sazrele, a nakon ET-a praksa je razlicita od gin.do gin. i to od 1000 - 5000 ij . Da li stvarno pomaze? Hm,mislim ne bas. Jedan je poznati ginekolog rekao jednom"trudnocu nemozes sprijeciti". Ponekad sasvim neugledni rani embriji rezultiraju plodom, a isto tako super blastocyste iznevjere sva ocekivanja.

----------


## ivka13

> zasto ne vode rane embrije do blastocyste? Pokusaj negdje drugdje!


Vjerujem da ne riskiraju kada imaju samo jednu jajnu stanicu na raspolaganju (što je kod mene bio slučaj oba puta).

----------


## ivka13

I, pls, ako mi netko može objasnit ovu situaciju (ako postoji objašnjenje, ali moram to podijelit s vama):
Dan prije vađenja bete sam radila doma testić (intim plus) koji je pokazao plus. Doduše, bio je to tanki plus i uputama piše da plus može biti bljeđi, ali da crta mora biti iste debljine kao i u kontrolnom prozorčiću. Crta nije bila iste debljine, ali je plus bio poprilično vidljiv. Jel ima objašnjenja???

----------


## andream

Biokemijska trudnoća? Sličan je slučaj imala Pirica, ali je kod nje beta bila nešto malo iznad nule.

----------


## pirica

> Biokemijska trudnoća? Sličan je slučaj imala Pirica, ali je kod nje beta bila nešto malo iznad nule.


kod mene je beta bila 17

----------


## ivka13

Beta je bila čista nula. Pa ne bi valjda u tako kratkom roku (ni punih 24 sata) pala na totalnu nulu da je biokemijska???

----------


## pirica

*ivka* možda ti je onda bila evaporacijska crta

----------


## ivka13

> *ivka* možda ti je onda bila evaporacijska crta


Bit će najprije da se radi o tome

Zvala sam jučer gore, idem na dogovor za dalje slijedeći tjedan i upisali su me na listu za lijekove za rujan. 
Da li gore prakticiraju klomifen-gonal kombinaciju? Nekako bih još tako probala prije ljeta...

----------


## andream

Gonala nemaju, bar nisu imali do nedavno.
Možda menopur/klomifen ili femara, jel netko imao tu kombinaciju, i mene zanima?

----------


## mia74

Ja sam imala dva puta kombinaciju klomifen-menopur.

----------


## andream

> Ja sam imala dva puta kombinaciju klomifen-menopur.


To je bilo u vrijeme kad nisu postojale liste čekanja za menopure, pitanje je kako je sada.

----------


## ivka13

Radije bih probala još s takvom kombinacijom jer na sam klomifen nisam imala neku reakciju (2f i 1js), a puni stimulirani mi se ne sviđa zbog našeg zakona, jednostavno mi nema smisla. Pitat ću slijedeći tjedan doktora jel prakticiraju takve kombinacije pa makar i sama morala kupit injekcije

----------


## mia74

*Ivka13*,ne vjerujem da će te odbiti sa takvom kombinacijom.Ja sam takav polustimulirani zadnji imala u 9.mj.2010.
Pogotovo ako se dogovoriš da ćeš sama isfinancirat lijekove,ne vidim zapreke!
U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## brigitta

> Ja sam imala dva puta kombinaciju klomifen-menopur.


Mia, da li se sjećaš koliko si potrošila menopura, zanima me kolko bi ta priča koštala, ja imam pravo na lijekove još jedan put, i onda sama plaćam, a i imam nešto menopura i klomifena doma, i dobri reagiram i na jedno i drugo, samo kada sam na klomifenu solo, nisam došla do jajne stanice iako sam imala nekoliko folikula, možda bi u kombinaciji sa menopurom bilo ok

----------


## zlatta

drage moje, da prijavim da je moj prirodnjak završio 0,00    :Sad:

----------


## mia74

*Brigitta*,prvi puta sam potrošila 5 Menopura-svaki dan po jedan,a drugi puta sam odmah dobila po dva dnevno-tada sam ih potrošila 10.

Onaj prvi polustimulirani-sa 5 Menopura mi je bio i najuspiješniji-tj.tada sam imala transfer+vratili su mi 2 8-st.zametka 3dan.

Inače,na čistom klomifenu sam imala 1 js,ali je bila nezrela..

U svakom slučaju,sretno!!

----------


## andream

zlatta, žao mi je, ali eto sad bar ideš mirna u stimulirani postupak.
sretno nam objema!

----------


## ksena28

što je zamro ovaj topic? zar u Vinogradskoj nema akcije?

----------


## ivka13

Evo ja sam jučer bila na konzultacijama. Još jedan klomifenski krajem 05.mj. i onda odmaramo do stimuliranog u rujnu.

Andream, kada krećeš s pikicama? Ovaj mjesec, jel?

----------


## andream

Ivka, krajem idućeg tjedna idem po protokol i po lijekove. Startam ubrzo nakon toga.
A kako to da ćeš imati klomifenski tek u svibnju, odmaraš do tada?

----------


## ivka13

Nisam pitala, ali mi odgovara tako zbog drugih obaveza. Dr je samo istaknuo da poslije ovog klomifenskog u 05.mj. ne smijem ići u postupak do stimuliranog, ni čisti prirodni, jer se jajnici moraju odmarati.

----------


## Marnie

Ivka13, malo mi ta teorija ne pije vodu, jer ako je kod tebe sve ok jajnici ti se svakako neće odmarati, jer ćeš imati ovulacije (osim ako ti dr. nije rekao da će te staviti na kontracepicju kroz to vrijeme?). U drugim klinikama se normalno vrte prirodnjaci između stimuliranih postupaka. Da nije u pitanju nekakva redukcija postupaka u VG?

----------


## ksena28

To što ti je doktor rekao, usudila bih se reći, nema veze pretjerane s tvojim jajnicima, nego vjerojatno sa uštedama...

----------


## ksena28

Šteta za VG da tako olako odustaju od prirodnjaka, kad imaju liječnika koji je tata mata prirodnjaka! Ali srećom VV se oporavlja, tamo se u postupke uskače brzo, ekipa se uhodava...

----------


## Makica

pohvale timu VG, evo meni su donijeli srecu, danas beta 137,5. cure, svima sretno u novim postupcima!
andream :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Čini mi se da to ovisi od doktora do doktora. Zadnji put me dr.K "strpao" u prirodnjak da se nisam ni snašla, a sad je bio dr.T koji inače baš nije rječit (oprostite ako ne dijelite moje mišljenje, ovo je čisto subjektivno). Ali vrlo lako da to miriši na neku redukciju. Nisam ni razmišljala u tom smjeru jer mi se ovakav plan poklapa s ostalim obvezama pa nisam razbijala glavu mogućim razlozima.

----------


## reny123

Da, bila bi prava šteta da se smanji broj prirodnjaka. Prema tome, šanse za trudnoću dobivamo 2x godišnje, u stimuliranom postupku. Ja sam Vinogradsku baš simpatizirala jer su bili fleksibilni, dalo se dogovorit, išlo se probat. Ne bih voljela da promijene način rada.

----------


## andream

Možda se to samo odnosi na prirodnjake. A lijekove (femara, klomifen) ionako kupujemo sami čije cijene i nisu baš jeftine pa se nadam da nam se onda bar takvi postupci neće uskratiti.

----------


## nataša

hej cure..

malo sam van događanja, mirujem već dobrih 5 mjeseci nakon propalog stimuliranog,a sad me zanima kakva je situacija na Vg? koliko se čeka na postupak?

andream, ti si, vidim, aktivna i dalje!! bravo, takvi i uspijevaju!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, moram  javiti jednu jako tužnu vijest. Našoj *Kinki* je beba umrla i danas je na prijevremenom porodu  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Ne znam točno, ali bila je negdje u 5.mjesecu trudnoće.
Drži nam se, Kinki!

----------


## nina1

> Cure, moram  javiti jednu jako tužnu vijest. Našoj *Kinki* je beba umrla i danas je na prijevremenom porodu. Ne znam točno, ali bila je negdje u 5.mjesecu trudnoće.
> Drži nam se, Kinki!


grozna vijest  :Crying or Very sad: 
kinki  :Love:

----------


## anddu

> Cure, moram javiti jednu jako tužnu vijest. Našoj *Kinki* je beba umrla i danas je na prijevremenom porodu  Ne znam točno, ali bila je negdje u 5.mjesecu trudnoće.
> Drži nam se, Kinki!


 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rikikiki

Ajoooj  :Shock:  ... strašna vijest! Jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: !
Kinki, draga ... drži se ... zbilja nemam riječi utjehe :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Makica

:Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
kinki....

----------


## Gabi25

Jao kinki jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Ma nema riječi kojima bi se to opisalo, drži se...

----------


## mare41

kinki, da, teško je utjehu iskazati riječima, mislimo na tebe.

----------


## Dodirko

*Kinki...* iskrena sućut.

----------


## BHany

kinki, za ovakvu tugu nikad nema riječi  :Crying or Very sad: 
uz tebe smo u mislima  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

kinki, užasno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se i vrijeme će donijeti utjehu :Love:

----------


## andream

Draga Kinki, primi našu iskrenu sućut u ovim preteškim trenucima.

----------


## molu

Draga Kinki, nemam riječi kojima bih te probala utješiti. Moja iskrena sućut. Drži se...

----------


## pirica

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
iskrena sućut *kinki*

----------


## alma_itd

Kinki strasno mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: Znam da ne postoje rijeci utjehe,ali evo barem da ti ovako kazem da sam svim srcem uz tebe u tvom bolu :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

kinki,moja iskrena sućut zbog svega.. :Sad:

----------


## ruža82

Kinki, draga, moja iskrena sućut. primi jedan veliki zagrljaj :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivka13

Kinki, iskrena sućut  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Kinki draga, prestrašno, jako, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: .....
Neka ti Bog dadne snage da sve ovo izdržiš!!!

----------


## Kadauna

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_44jBLWc9Kw...600/kerze4.jpg

užasno mi je žao, draga Kinki. Neka vam oboma Bog dragi dodijeli snagu da prođete kroz ovaj valjda najteži period vaših života :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Draga Kinki, strašno mi je što ti se to dogodilo, i jako mi je žao što sve to morate prolaziti! Očito je Bog još jednom odlučio testirati vas! Pretužno! Plačemo s tobom!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mojca

Kinki... nemam riječi. Šaljem ti zagrljaj. Jako mi je žao. 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gianna

Jao Kinki...i ja plačem. Žao mi je žao mi je žao mi je

----------


## mia74

Kinki,ne mogu vjerovat.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Užasno,užasno mi je žao..nakon svega što si prošla,ne mogu vjerovat.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Iskrena sućut. :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

Kinki...uh :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Draga Kinki, ne mogu ni opisati kolko mi je žao  :Sad: 
Strašno...
S tobom smo draga...  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

*Kinki*, riječi su u ovim trenucima prazne i nedovoljne. Ipak ako netko može imalo pokušati zamisliti koliko ti je teško, to smo onda mi koje znamo koliko je muke i nade i truda i razočaranja potrebno proći da se uopće dočeka to predivno srčeko, a ako ono prestane kucati... ma joj, brljavim bez veze, plače mi duša zbog tebe, tm i bebice... neka Bog bude s vama i podari vam sreću u budućnosti koja će vas nagraditi za sve ove tuge... uz tebe sam

----------


## sildad

Prestrašno. Znam da nema riječi utjehe, ali Kinki šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj. :Love:

----------


## rozalija

draga moja Kinki, nemam riječi koju bih ti uputila, znam da ona sada ne postoji, a joj draga kako mi je žao, plakala sam kada sam pročitala.
Uz tebe sam draga, drži se.

----------


## Charlie

Ajme Kinki...žao mi je, nemam riječi...pretužno...držite se.

----------


## Miki76

Kinki draga, užasno mi je žao, sve me steglo u srcu kad sam pročitala tužnu vijest.  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Držite se i ti i tm, želim vam što više snage da preživite ove izuzetno teške trenutke.  :Love:

----------


## zlatta

Ovo je prestrašno za čuti   :Sad:   ....Kinki, draga, neka tebi i tm nebo pošalje puno snage da ovo prebolite...

----------


## anaea40

Kinki, bez riječi sam...strašno mi je žao. Iskrena sućut  :Sad:

----------


## thaia28

kinki beskrajno mi je žao..primi moju iskrenu sućut... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jelena

kinki, iskrena sućut  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lasta

Kinki...iskrena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zedra

Kinki, draga, strašno mi je žao što si morala ovaj horor proći...
Moja iskrena sućut! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## delfin

Kinki, draga, tako mi je žao. Držite se ti i tm.

----------


## jadro

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cranky

Draga moja Kinki  :Love:  ne znam ni sama šta da ti kažem  :Crying or Very sad:  nema tih riječi koje bi u ovom trenu zvučale dobro.
Drži mi se stara moja  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

kinky, žao mi je. čuvaj se! :Love:

----------


## ina33

Kinki, moja sućut.

----------


## laky

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
iskrena sućut

----------


## ježić

kinki, nema riječi utjehe kojima bi se ublažila bol... iskrena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam...Eto, pokušavam sakupit komadiće sebe nekako, tribat će vremena...Ne znam uopće kako dalje...Bila sam u 21. tjednu, beba je bila nekoliko dana mrtva. Izgleda zbog moje krvne grupe minus.  Ne znam kako je to moguće obzirom da nisam prije rađala niti sam bila na ikakvom invazivnom pregledu.  Pišem vam jer vas želim upozoriti da je i to moguće, da sam znala uzela bih onu inekciju preventivno, odmah na početku trudnoće.   Istinu ću znati tek nakon obdukcije, al zaista je strašno ako je moja krv ubila zdravu bebu.  Prije mjesec dana sam radila one rh testove i sve je bilo ok...Morala sam proć kroz porod i to iskustvo nikom ne bih poželila.  I bila je mala curica, kojoj smo se toliko nadali...Ja sam mrtva žena.

----------


## alma_itd

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## laky

Kinki draga sve sam ti već rekla  :Love:

----------


## Reni76

Jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

kinki, draga, uopće ne mogu zamisliti tu bol :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Želim tebi i TM snagu, te da što prije prođe ovo preteško razdoblje,i život vas nagradi onim što istinski zaslužeujete :Heart: , da se sva prevelika bol jednoga dana pretvori u preveliku sreću i radost.... :Love:

----------


## amyx

*Kinki* draga, ja sam prije par dana prošla kiretažu (miss.ab. u 10 tt) i boli jako, jako... a tvoju bol ne mogu ni zamisliti. Znam da nema pametnih riječi koje bi te sada utješile. Budi tužna, ali ostani jaka  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Kinki ti si *hrabra* žena  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## brigitta

*Draga Kinki*, jako mi je žao, imaš pravo na svoju tugu i bol, sve mi koje smo izgubile bebu znamo kako ti je.....trebat će vremena.....i onda budi hrabra za dalje....

----------


## pirica

*Kinki*

----------


## gianna

Kinki uz tebe sam :Heart:

----------


## Joss

:Crying or Very sad:  kinki strašno mi je žao...

----------


## jadro

:Sad:

----------


## arizona311

*kinki*, jako mi je žao, iskrena sućut :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tuzna

kinki, jos jednom  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam svima...Najviše se bojim da neću dobiti odgovor na pitanje-ZAŠTO?
Kako je moguće da mi 4 različita ginekologa kao razlog najprije spomenu krvnu grupu, iako nalazi pokazuju da u 15. tjednu nije bilo imunizacije...Kako je moguće da posumnjaju na to a uopće mi ne ponove test senzibiliteta nakon pobačaja...Kako je moguće da ne uzmu uzorak bebine krvi...Daju mi imunoprofilaksu napamet, iako čitam da to nema nikakvog smisla ako sam već imunizirana...Niko me ne uputi hematologu, iako znaju da nalazi sa patologije sigurno neće otkriti ama baš ništa ako je u pitanju krvna grupa...Toliko pitanja, odgovora nema...Jesam li ja nešto propustila napraviti? Jesam li se mogla bolje informirati? Jesam li negdi pogriješila? Jesam li bila previše sretna, jel to bilo oholo od mene, jesam li trebala bit poniznija, zahvalnija?  Jesam li trebala ići na amniocintezu? Jesam li trebala ići češće na uzv?  Jesam li trebala trudnoću vodit u Vinogradskoj?   Šta ću ako ne saznam razlog, smijem li uopće razmišljati o idućoj trudnoći?  Kako uopće skupit snage za dalje, zašto se ujutro dić iz kreveta?  Nastojim sačuvat zdrav razum i nekako polizat rane, krenit malim koracima, uhvatit se za muža-ne znam...Praznina u trbuhu, praznina u duši...

----------


## Charlie

:Crying or Very sad:  ne mogu ni zamisliti tvoju bol. Nemam odgovora na pitanja koja te muče, šaljem veliki zagrljaj i nadam se da ćeš naći doktora od povjerenja tko će ti ponuditi odgovore i razjasniti ovu tragediju.

----------


## TrudyC

Kinki toplo ti preporučujem da, ako već nisi, odeš na PDF Roditelji anđela. Tamo cure imaju odgovore na mnoga bolna pitanja...

----------


## amyx

*Kinki*, draga, nemoj sebe okrivljavati ... plači, tuguj, vrišti, samo ne okrivljavaj sebe, nisi ti kriva, očito je netko ko je iznad nas tako htio i tako je valjda moralo biti...samo mi nije jasno  Z A Š T O ????????

----------


## reny123

Jao, kinki. Nisi ti trebala ništa, nego bit sretna ( a bome si to zaslužila) i pratit upute dr. koji ti vodi trudnoću. On se za to školovao, a ne ti. Okrivljavanje sebe ti neće ništa dobrog donijeti, niti ti pomoći da se zaliječiš. NISI TI NIŠTA KRIVA! Daj si vremena, odtuguj svojim tempom. Ne daj da ti drugi govore kako bi se trebala osjećat. Plači, viči, skrivaj se ispod pokrivača. Kad prođe ta faza računam na dalmatinski dišpet koji će te voditi dalje.
Kad se pribereš, skupi svu dokumentaciju i kreni na konzultacije liječniku u kojeg imaš povjerenja.
Pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh...   Boze  ,Boze   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
kinki   veliki  :Love:

----------


## ninochka28

kinki draga jako mi je žao zbog gubitka bebe :Crying or Very sad: 
ja bi ti preporučila dr.đelmiša iz petrove da mu se obratiš, ja vodim trudnoću kod njega i na njegovom odjelu sam neko vrijeme ležala i čula jako puno tvojih priča koje su da te utješim na kraju uz pravilnu terapiju uvijek imale sretan kraj

on ti između ostalog radi i privatno pa ako si zainteresirana mogu ti dati broj za kontakt....on je vrhunski stručnjak za takve slučajeve.

nisi ti kriva i napravila si sve što je trebalo, isplači se i onda kreni dalje...dočekat češ ti svoju bebicu :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

kinki draga nisi ti ništa kriva  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

nesretan splet okolnosti  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

*kinki* nisi ti ništa kriva i nemoj tako razmišljat :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  plaći, viči što god da ti pomaže, ali molim te nemoj sebe krivit

----------


## visibaba

ajme kinki, nema rijeci utjehe  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , saljem ti samo virtualni zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## Makica

draga kinki, citam tvoje postove, za koje si se sigurno svojski namucila da ih napises.tuga je velika. znam da sve preispitujes, svaku odluku. svatko bi tako. ali, nisi kriva. jednostavno nisi. nadam se da ces dobiti odgovore koje zasluzujes. u svemu sto ti predstoji zelim ti svu srecu ovoga svijeta.

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga Kinki, strasno mi je zao zbog tebe i tvoje curice :Crying or Very sad:  Znam da to strasno boli, ali vjeruj, nisi ti nista kriva. Ja sam poslije svakog spontanog najvise krivila sebe jer nisam mirovala kada su se prve kapi krvi pojavile, ali sada znam da sam ucinila najbolje sto sam mogla. Moras skupiti snagu, to bi i tvoja curuca od tebe trazila, i krenuti dalje. Draga moja, sve smo uz tebe i kada bismo mogle barem ikako pokupiti kmadic tvoje boli da olaksamo, to bismo ucinile. Volimo te i mislimo na tebe.

----------


## Kadauna

Kinki, sve su cure već rekle. Ja ti uistinu želim da se psihički uz pomoć muža, obitelji, pdf-u roditelji anđela ali na kraju krajeva *sama digneš čim prije*......... Veliki zagrljaj

----------


## petra30

kinki, da ti i ovdje izrazim svoje veliko žaljenje i tugu zbog gubitka tvoje curice... hrabra naša...

----------


## kinki

Joooj žene oprostite ako sam vas izdeprimirala.  Ovde bi trebale bit neke veselije teme...Činjenica je da sam bila trudna, da mogu zatrudnit i odatle trebam kupit snagu za dalje.  Čak i ova tuga se ne može mjerit sa onom srećom koju sam osječala dok sam bila trudna.  Sva patnja se isplati-vjerujte mi.  Sve punkcije sam zaboravila onog trenutka kad sam ugledala plus, pa ću tako zaboravit i ovo jednog dana kad ugledam svoju bebu.  A znam da hoću jer će se ekipa na Vinogradskoj pobrinit za to.  Čula sam se sa Ljiljakom jer se užasno bojim trudnoće iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica.  Obećao mi je da mi nikad neće vratit nekvalitetan embrij, i ja mu vjerujem.  Vjerujem i dr Tomiću, ako je uspilo jednom-uspit će opet.  A ja ću prevrnit nebo i zemlju da saznam koja je shema s tom krvnom grupom i šta trebam napravit da iduća trudnoća opstane.  Zasad izgleda da se radi o nekim Kell antitijelima, al ništa još ne mogu znat sa sigurnošću.  Vi se nemojte opterećivati s tim, to što se meni desilo je zaista rijetkost.  Samo 5% stanovništva ima moju krvnu grupu a samo u 9% se javi taj glupi Kell.   Posralo me i bog.  Iden sad loto uplatit, možda me i to posere uffffffffffffff!

----------


## tuzna

kinki,koja si ti krna grupa? ja sam O neg...

----------


## gianna

Kinki još nas i nasmijavaš...što reći...blago djetetu koje takvu pametnu i snažnu majku bude imalo. 
Grlim te da sve puca!

----------


## kiara79

kinki draga...žao mi je..cure su sve rekle.. :Love:

----------


## kinki

> kinki,koja si ti krna grupa? ja sam O neg...


AB-

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam B-, a MM A+ pa me isto strah za ubuduće.
Kinki, svaka ti čast! Klanjam ti se na tvojoj hrabrosti i pribranosti! Sve suosjećamo s tobom, al samo ti znaš kako ti je. Neka te poseru i jackpot i uskoro nova velika beta  :Smile:  !

----------


## mimi80

Bok!
Evo javljam se po prvi puta.
Bila sam krajem mjeseca u vinogradskoj na pregledu zbog neplodnosti.
Dobila sam papir što sve trebamo naprviti, moj suprog i ja.
Ja imam PCOS, a sa mm je sve u redu.
Sada idem sa svim tim nalazima kod doktora.
Zanima me dali na tom drugom pregledu se nešto dogovora ili?
Skinula sam 30 kila, ali još imam višak od 20-ak kila, zanima me dali će to stvarati problem, jer zaista više ne idu dolje.
A suprug i ja već 2 godine pokušavamo, a moj ginekolog nas nije nigdje slao, jer ja moram smršaviti.
Pa vas molim dali netko ima iskustva sa tim.

----------


## andream

cure, samo bez panike, ja sam isto B-, mm je 0+ i nikad, baš nikad u T nismo radili nikakve testove senzibilizacije niti nas je itko na to upućivao, dr-i bi samo na to odmahivali rukom.

----------


## ksena28

> Bok!
> Evo javljam se po prvi puta.
> Bila sam krajem mjeseca u vinogradskoj na pregledu zbog neplodnosti.
> Dobila sam papir što sve trebamo naprviti, moj suprog i ja.
> Ja imam PCOS, a sa mm je sve u redu.
> Sada idem sa svim tim nalazima kod doktora.
> Zanima me dali na tom drugom pregledu se nešto dogovora ili?
> Skinula sam 30 kila, ali još imam višak od 20-ak kila, zanima me dali će to stvarati problem, jer zaista više ne idu dolje.
> A suprug i ja već 2 godine pokušavamo, a moj ginekolog nas nije nigdje slao, jer ja moram smršaviti.
> Pa vas molim dali netko ima iskustva sa tim.


kao prvo, dobrodošla i što prije otišla na trudnički podforum! to je ovdje standardni pozdrav i to ti doista želim!  :Smile: 

Na sljedećem pregledu pokušaj s liječnikom dogovoriti postupak. Ako imaš sve papire, sve nalaze, potvrde i sl., to doista ne bi trebao biti problem. Nek te zapiše na listu za lijekove za stimulirani, što se čeka po nekoliko mjeseci, a vidi postoji li mogućnost da odradite neki prirodni postupak (bez lijekova!) dok čekate. 

Čestitam ti za upornost u skidanju kila, nakon što si skinula 30 kg sumnjam da ti je ostalo još 20tak viška. Ja sam primjerice overwieght MPO_ovka i nikad mi to nisu stavljali pod nos, ali ja doduše nemam PCOS. 

I samo hrabro naprijed. Sve odgovore koje trebaš možeš ovdje naći. Kao i potporu. Kad kreneš u postupak prijavi se na Odbrojavanju da cijeli forum navija za tebe! Sretno!

----------


## pirica

> cure, samo bez panike, ja sam isto B-, mm je 0+ i nikad, baš nikad u T nismo radili nikakve testove senzibilizacije niti nas je itko na to upućivao, dr-i bi samo na to odmahivali rukom.


ma daj stvarno  :Shock: , ja sam ih radila 2-3 puta, a dr. mi se križao lijevom rukom kad je čuo da sam krvarila a nisam radila testove senzibilizacije, anti D u trudnoći nisam primila jer je sve na kraju bilo ok.

----------


## mimi80

Hvala na dobrodošlici!
Imam još 20-ak kila jer sam jako puno i imala. Nadam se da zbog toga neće stvarati nikakve probleme.
Ja uopće nemam mjesečnicu bez ljekova, bez provere ili dabrostona.
Što znači prirodni bez ljekova, jer ja ovulacije uopće nemam?
Nova sam u ovome pa još ništa ne znam.
Puno vam hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Tibi

*kinki*  :Love: 
sretno svima u postupcima  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

Mimi80, uh da na to sam zaboravila... ali ovulacija se može pokušati izazvati i klomifenima, koji su znatno dostupniji od "prave" stimulacije pa se ne računaju kao jedan od 6 postupaka koje plaća HZZO.
Svakako nam javi što si s doktorom dogovorila. Držim fige! Ima ovdje dosta PCOS trudnica i mamica, samo budi uporna i jaka!

----------


## rikikiki

> cure, samo bez panike, ja sam isto B-, mm je 0+ i nikad, baš nikad u T nismo radili nikakve testove senzibilizacije niti nas je itko na to upućivao, dr-i bi samo na to odmahivali rukom.


Ja sam 0-, a muž A+ i u trudnći sam dva puta radila testove senzibilizacije, jednom u 8.tjednu i još jednom u 36.tjednu. Preskočila sam jednu kontrolu 6. mjesecu trudnoće i ta nesmotrenost mi se više nikad neće dogoditi (ako ću ponovo biti trudna). Andream, mislim da nije to za zanemarit.

----------


## andream

meni su na to svi odmahivali rukom, i dr A i moja ginekologica a niti u bolnici na SD me nitko nije na to slao (kod njih sam kontrolirala trudnoću), iako sam sve redom pitala.
dobila sam rhogam pri amniocentezi i nakon poroda.

----------


## amyx

> Ja sam 0-, a muž A+ i u trudnći sam dva puta radila testove senzibilizacije, jednom u 8.tjednu i još jednom u 36.tjednu. Preskočila sam jednu kontrolu 6. mjesecu trudnoće i ta nesmotrenost mi se više nikad neće dogoditi (ako ću ponovo biti trudna). Andream, mislim da nije to za zanemarit.


Glupa sam malo i ne kužim baš to s tim krvnim grupama. Ja sam 0+ , a muž A+, jel to ok ili nije ?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Glupa sam malo i ne kužim baš to s tim krvnim grupama. Ja sam 0+ , a muž A+, jel to ok ili nije ?


*amyx*, samo rh - stvara probleme. + je ok.

----------


## ježić

> Glupa sam malo i ne kužim baš to s tim krvnim grupama. Ja sam 0+ , a muž A+, jel to ok ili nije ?




*amyx*, to je ok. Ja sam isto 0+, a muž A+. Problem bi bio da si ti -, a muž +. U tom slučaju postoji opasnost od inkompatibilnosti, jer dijete Rh negativne majke može od oca naslijediti Rh pozitivnu krvnu grupu. To sve obično i nije problem ako se radi o prvoj trudnoći, osim ako se ne radi o nekakvim oblicima abnormalnosti. Krv fetusa ne ulazi u mamin krvotok tijekom trudnoće, ali obično uđe tijekom porođaja bebe. Onda majčino tijalo počne proizvoditi antitijela protiv Rh koje su ušle u njen krvotok. Ta antitijela nisu sama po sebi opasna za ženu, ali u drugoj trudnoći ta antitijela dospijevaju kroz placentu u bebin krvotok i uzrokuju razaranje eritrocita, što može dovesti do teške anemije, a u najgorem slučaju do smrti djeteta u maternici.

----------


## amyx

uh* ježić*, dobro da zna tko mi može dati krv u ne daj Bože situaciji  :Cool:

----------


## ježić

> uh* ježić*, dobro da zna tko mi može dati krv u ne daj Bože situaciji


I obrnuto!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

evo čitam na forum.hr-u da cure u vinogradskoj ne trebaju milinovićeve papire????!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> cure, samo bez panike, ja sam isto B-, mm je 0+ i nikad, baš nikad u T nismo radili nikakve testove senzibilizacije niti nas je itko na to upućivao, dr-i bi samo na to odmahivali rukom.


ja sam a negativno, muž a pozitivna
u 12. tt sam ponavljala nalaz, sad ću u 26. i još jednom do kraja. mijenjaj ginekologa kad drugi put budeš trudna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> evo čitam na forum.hr-u da cure u vinogradskoj ne trebaju milinovićeve papire????!!!!!


Točno, meni nisu trebali. A počela sam s mpo pričom kad je već stupio na snagu novi zakon. Potvrde za p.i psi. savjetovanje napravila sam tek sada za Cito. Dr Poljak nije mogao vjerovati...

----------


## Pinky

takvo kršenje zakona fakat treba prijaviti. nema smisla da cure u npr. riječkom kbc-u prolaze torture psiholoških ispitivanja, u cita npr. ne možeš reći dobar dan bez papira, a vinogradsku zaboli đon. ili se ovo govno od zakona treba striktno provoditi ili ga triba minjati. ovakva selektivna provođenja zakona samo nam idu na štetu.
da ne spominjem manipulacije sa js....

----------


## Pinky

p.s. nadam se da ovo  čitaju milinovićevi puleni, ili barem doktori vinogradske. 
ako nitko ne prijavi povjerenstvu, ja ću.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tipična hrvatska priča... onaj tko je najbliži zakonodavcu, ne poštuje taj zakon. Ja sam im, naravno, bila duboko zahvalna na tome. Ali nepravedno je i licemjerno da svi znaju da je to samo maltretitanje i trošenje dragocjenog vremena i novaca, a ne zalažu se da se to ukine. Naravno, uz onaj puno veći problem od tog administrativnog (ograničenje oplodnje na samo 3 stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja).

----------


## reny123

> evo čitam na forum.hr-u da cure u vinogradskoj ne trebaju milinovićeve papire????!!!!!


Nije sve na forumu za vjerovati. Trebaju, mene su čak i sestre s odjela MPO naručivale na "savjetovanja". Možda se nekom činilo da ne treba, jer dr. ne daje dužnu pažnju tome. Mislim da ga zaboli za moj bračni status i pp savjetovanje (kao što i treba biti). Bitnije je da vrijeme utroši u proučavanje hormonske slike i jajnika.

----------


## Pinky

> Tipična hrvatska priča... onaj tko je najbliži zakonodavcu, ne poštuje taj zakon. Ja sam im, naravno, bila duboko zahvalna na tome. Ali nepravedno je i licemjerno da svi znaju da je to samo maltretitanje i trošenje dragocjenog vremena i novaca, a ne zalažu se da se to ukine. Naravno, uz onaj puno veći problem od tog administrativnog (ograničenje oplodnje na samo 3 stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja).


ma o tome se i radi, ovo je sve jedna velika glupost, radi se "ispod banka" i radi se svašta.
a sve dok mi to budemo podržavali i nereagirali, zakon će ostati.

reny, evo aurora im je bila pacijent pa je nisu pitali papire. znam ja da je bitnije da oni nas liječe, bit je u tome da nam je ovim zakonom uskraćeno optimalno liječenje i trebamo se boriti da padne. ako to znači da nas 10 treba poslati mail da vinogradska ili petrova ne traže papire, so be it.

----------


## Pinky

edit: treba gledati širu sliku, ne samo trenutno olakšanje

----------


## reny123

AuroraBlu, nisam vidla tvoj post. Sretnice. PP savjetovanje je stvarno gubljenje vremena.

----------


## ježić

Dobro reny, sestre su te naručivale. A jel ti netko onda to poslije pregledao i tražio da ostaviš tamo te fotokopije?

----------


## reny123

Obavila, donijela, dr. pregledao sa svim ostalim nalazima, ušla u postupke i to je bilo to. Više to nismo spominjali.

----------


## ježić

> Obavila, donijela, dr. pregledao sa svim ostalim nalazima, ušla u postupke i to je bilo to. Više to nismo spominjali.


Ja sam morala kopirati sve dotadašnje nalaze, potvrde savjetovanja, vjenčani list, osobne iskaznice, OIB-e... I sve su to složili u naš fascikl. Tek tada sam mogla ući u postupak.
Nije samo stvar u tome da je PP savjetovanje gubljenje vremena, nego se radi o tome da je čitav zakon nonsense, a onda još ispada da ga svaka bolnica provodi po svojoj volji.

----------


## reny123

> ma o tome se i radi, ovo je sve jedna velika glupost, radi se "ispod banka" i radi se svašta.
> a sve dok mi to budemo podržavali i nereagirali, zakon će ostati.
> 
> reny, evo aurora im je bila pacijent pa je nisu pitali papire. znam ja da je bitnije da oni nas liječe, bit je u tome da nam je ovim zakonom uskraćeno optimalno liječenje i trebamo se boriti da padne. ako to znači da nas 10 treba poslati mail da vinogradska ili petrova ne traže papire, so be it.


Gle, ako ne traže papire, treba im biti zahvalan, a ne ih prijaviti, jerbo će ih nagazit da budu po tom pitanju rigorozni i desit će se da ženama propadne par ciklusa dok to ne ishodavaju okolo. Ako je krajnji cilj da se ta glupava odredba Zakona izbriše, onda mailovi koje treba slati trebaju sadržavati procjenu i mišljenje krajnjeg korisnika (pacijenta) o nesvrhovitosti i nepotrebnosti istog.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Može biti da nisu tražili te papire nas koji smo taman počinjali u 9.mj.2009 (znam da Gabi25 isto to nije trebala) - da smo se provukli pod stare pacijente (iako su i stari pacijenti to trebali obaviti - još veći apsurd, nakon n-tog postupka, najednom netko provjerava psihičko stanje...). Znam da su u 12.mj.2009 tražili te potvrde, a nakon toga mi se čini da su opet to zanemarili...
Nepravedno je, ali stvarno ih ne mogu prijavljivati radi toga, bila sam presretna što me nisu još i s tim gnjavili...

----------


## Pinky

> Gle, ako ne traže papire, treba im biti zahvalan, a ne ih prijaviti, jerbo će ih nagazit da budu po tom pitanju rigorozni i desit će se da ženama propadne par ciklusa dok to ne ishodavaju okolo. Ako je krajnji cilj da se ta glupava odredba Zakona izbriše, onda mailovi koje treba slati trebaju sadržavati procjenu i mišljenje krajnjeg korisnika (pacijenta) o nesvrhovitosti i nepotrebnosti istog.


opet ponavljam: treba gledati širu sliku (rušenje zakona) nego trenutno olakšanje. i neće im propasti par ciklusa. ja sam u roku od 2 dana u splitu nabavila sve potrebne potvrde. dakle, to o propadanju par ciklusa ne stoji. nije krajnji cilj da se izbriše TA odredba zakona, već da zakon padne.
dakle - da bude jednak za sve, da ga se drži ko pijan plota ili da ga više nema.
o fenomenu dobre 3 jajne stanice neću ni početi pričati...

----------


## reny123

Slažem se s tobom da je promjena Zakona nužna, samo nisam sigurna da će metoda koju ti predlažeš donijeti to, već upravo suprotno, rigorozno provođenje.

----------


## ksena28

cure, frendica mi ide na PP savjetovanje u Vg, što da očekuje, što će je pitati? ježić, jel treba sve te papire što si ti nabrojala? aj mi ih PP-jaj please

----------


## ivka13

Meni su trebali svi papiri. Budući da na VV to nisu tražili, kad sam došla u Vinogradsku na dogovor (bilo je to u 10.mj. 2010.) odmah sam dobila popis dokumentacije koje još moram prikupiti. Među njima je bilo i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. 

Ksena, psihološko savjetovanje smo obavili isto u Vinogradskoj. Dr.psihologica je isto u MPO pa smo se baš lijepo raspričale na tu temu. A kod pravnika smo MM i ja samo potpisali dokumente da smo upoznati s pravnim posljedicama MPO-a kao bračni par i to je to.

----------


## ValaMala

Nama su na VV tražili sve papire (štoviše, tamo smo i obavljali pravno i psihološko) i vjenčani list i dr. je baš pregledao papire. To isto znam i za cure koje su mi frendice, a idu gore.

----------


## jadro

nije istina da ne traže papire
ja sam gore od 01/10 (prije toga VV), i na prvom pregledu sam dobila spisak pretraga i pregleda za obaviti (i famozna savjetovanja) i sve je dr. pogledao kod drugog pregleda.
Prošli tjedan sam bila gore, i čekajući čula kako sestra objašnjava curama/ženama gdje što mogu napraviti.

----------


## dea84

što se tiće dokumentacija ze Vinogradsku u 02/2011 morali smo donjeti svu dokumentaciju...

ksena, za PP savjetovovanje smo se naručili i kod psihologa nam je rekla da zna da samo postupak po sebi je stresan da nas ona nece gnjaviti...postavila je pitanja samo di radimo i adresu savjetovanja jer to mora pisat za nalaz sve ukupno je trajalo 10min jer mora pisat nalaz za mene i mm
kod pravnice ista situacija par min. da ispiše dokumet koji smo potpisali i dobili primjerak za sebe

savjet neka se naruči isti dan kod psihologa i pravnika odnosno jedan utorak jer psigolog ima savjetovanje samo utorkom...to će morat se naručit preko centralnog naručivanja pa će ju sestra nazvat koji utorak da dođe od 08-11h mislim i kad sazna koji je datum nazove pravnicu i kaže da će doć ona radi od 08-16h

----------


## kaja82

Drage forumašice koje ste bile u postupku u Vinogradskoj, kako se zove 3 mlađi doktor koji radi uz dr. T i dr. K. Nisam se sjetila pitat ga za ime  :Cool: 

Hvala!

----------


## Miki76

Ako si bila danas, to je bio dr. Grbavac. 
A na mpo odjelu zna još biti i dr. Bolanča, isto mlađi doktor.

----------


## kaja82

Danas sam bila  :Smile: , mislim da je onda dr. Grbavac. Hvala Miki76!

----------


## kinki

Meni su došli nalazi sa patologije.   Beba je bila potpuno zdrava.  Ne znam jel bi me to trebalo veseliti, al ja sam u šoku.  Ne znam koji nalaz bih lakše prožvakala majke mi...Tješili su me jedino planovi za dalje, al ako je neki problem u meni, a ja ne saznam koji-ili ako je to nešto što neću moći riješiti AJME!   Uglavnom, jako malo pretraga je ostalo koje ja nisam već radila,  neke sad moram ponavljati, i dalje ostaje sumnja na taj prokleti rh faktor a mora proć 3 miseca od primanja rhogana da bih ponovila testove senzibiliteta.  Izgubit ću par miseci na pretrage od kojih možda neću saznat ništa novo.  Svaki nalaz koji sam dobila u zadnjih 6 godina bio je uredan.  Sve ok sa mnom, sve ok s mužem.  Sad ispada i da je sa bebom bilo sve ok.  PA JEL NEKO MENE UREKA ILI ŠTA?????Još jedino da na egzorcizam odem, drugo mi ništa ne pada na pamet...

----------


## Marnie

kinki drži se :Love: . Znam da ti je užasno teško, ali pokušaj usredotočiti svoju energiju i snagu u buduću trudnoću i nemoj se kriviti, jer neki put zaista ne možemo sami utjecati na neke stvari.
Ako je nalaz pokazao da je beba bila zdrava, da li itko može reći koji je onda uzrok gubitka?

----------


## ivka13

Andream, kad krećeš s pikanjem? Imam dogovoren klomifenski slijedeći mjesec pa se možda opet sretnemo ako nisi već sada na pikicama.

----------


## andream

Ivka, i ja sam u postupku idući mjesec (iz privatnih razloga sam odgodila postupak ovaj mjesec, nikako mi sad nije odgovaralo).
Očekujem M oko 20.5. i tada krećem, a ti?

----------


## ivka13

Trebala bih dobiti M 16.05. Vjerojatno se onda i vidimo.

----------


## dea84

ima tko kakvih iskustva s cistom prije stimuliranog IVF?naime trebali smo krenuti s stimuliranim i na UZV se pojavila cista 35 mm naručena sam za 7 dana ponovno na UZV...znaci li to da ništa od postupka?

----------


## Jelena

dea84, koji ti je dan ciklusa? kad si uopće trebala početi sa stimulacijom? U principu, ako je cista, vjerojatno treba pogledati E2 i u ovisnosti o tome odlučiti ići ili ne ići (ne znam kakva ti je cista, endometrična ili &quot;obična&quot :Wink: . Ako ti je UZV rađen na 2. dc, a naručena si na drugi za 7 dana, onda sigurno preskačeš ovaj ciklus.

----------


## dea84

20 dc kako sam imala i drugih problema danas sam došla s tim nalazima na uvid i oni su sad u redu pa je dr. rekao da idemo na stimulaciju od sljedeceg ciklusa no kako imam neredovite m nije precizirano kad će to biti u 5mj. al prije nego što ću izać rekao da da vidimo UZV i tu je vidio cistu 35mm i rekao da dođem za 7 dana opet na UZV na upit dal se radi možda o ovulaciji rekao je da ne odgovara veličinom al može bit...nikako da počnem s postupkom uvijek se nešto novo pojavi i luda sam više od svega,...oprosti može li mi reć šta je to E2?

----------


## dea84

Jelana, sad sam našla da je  ESTRADIOL (E2) nalazi hormona su mi si u redu

----------


## Sara35

Bokić svima!
Ja se evo prvi put javljam i imam milijun i još malo više pitanja u glavi... Znam da me vi ovdje zasigurno možete najbolje razumjeti i dati mi informacije iz prve ruke... 
Naime idem tek prvi put na IUI u Vinogradsku. Naletjeli smo na dr Kunu jer mi je moj ginić preporučio da idemo kod DR Tomić a oni su valjda tim... Sad obavljemo muž i ja sve te pretrage koje nsu nam prepisali pa me zanima kada to obavimo kolikose čeka na sam postupak i kakva su vaša iskustva s doktorima u Vinogradskoj... Meni se Kuna činio sasvim ok...

----------


## dea84

Sara35, rado bi ti pomogla al sam i sama nova i tome...isto smo kod dr.K...jedino ti mogu pomoć oko pretraga ako di zapneš...

----------


## Gabi25

Sara, nakon što obavite sve pretrage a obzirom da idete na IUI trebali bi biti odmah na redu (ako sve stignete obaviti do lipnja jer se 7. i 8.mjesec ne radi, barem je tako bilo prošle godine ako se ne varam). Oba doktora su dobra a dobili su i pojačanje tj. imaju 2 mlada doktora koji im povremeno dolaze.
U Vinogradskoj ne biraš kod kojeg ćeš doktora jer se oni izmijenjuju pa ovisi tko je tamo koji dan ali u dobrim si rukama, ne brini.
I sestre su super, jako drage i pristupačne.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Makica

sara, slazem se sa gabi, vrlo brzo cete u postupak imate li sve nalaze. meni je dr tomic zakon, dosta je ozbiljan i zna sto radi. samo par puta sam bila kod dr kune, cini mi se opusteniji i vise spreman na salu, ali jako su dobar tim i bit ces dobro zbrinuta. sestre su isto super, pazljive i pristupacne. da mogu, svima bih preporucila vinogradsku, ja sam bila svaki put jako zadovoljna organizacijom i pristupom svakoj od nas.

----------


## Sara35

Hej curke hvala vam na odgovorima... još imamo izvaditi krv suprug i ja u Petrovoj i onda samo ja od 20- 22 dana ciklusa. i to bi bilo to i onda valjda sa svim tim nalazima ponovno u Vinogradsku pa ćemo vidjeti što će nam reći. jeste li i vi bile na ovakvom postupku kao i mi... navodno je to najjednostavniji oblik potpomognute... samo ne znam koliko je uspješan? A i meni se dr. kuna čini zbilja ok... čovjek ni ne misli što će sve morati proći u životu...
Tko zna dea možda se mi dvije i vidimo u Zg ...  :Smile:  Gabi i Makica puno hvala za odgovor!!!  Čovjeku je nekako lakše prolaziti kroz sve to ako je okružen ljubaznim doktorima i sestrama. A još ako se dugo ne čeka pa to je super... Samo nakon toga vjerovatno je grozno čekati rezultate bete... 
Hvala još jednom!!!  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Makica

nema na cemu!!!!!!!!!!!! neces se razocarati, a koliko vidim po nalazima, stavit ce vas u postupak i prije godisnjih. sretno od srca!!!!!!!

----------


## ivka13

Sara35,
sam oblik potpomognute ovisi o dijagnozama neplodnosti para. S obzirom da idete na inseminaciju, pretpostavljam da vaša dijagnoza nije "teška". Neki parovi odmah preskaču inseminaciju jer kod njih je ni nema smisla raditi zbog dijagnoze. Neki parovi pak kreću s inseminacijom pa prelaze na druge oblike potpomognute ako nekoliko pokušaja inseminacije ne uspije. A nekima, naravno, i inseminacija bude dobitna. 
Uglavnom, na ovom ćeš forumu naći puno korisnih informacija, a doktori i sestre na Vinogradskoj su super. 
Sretno!!!

----------


## Sara35

Vidjet ćemo što će na kraju biti... Ja sam ostala trudna lani u 5. mjesecu prirodnim putem ali sam imala spontani sa 6 tjedana. Moj ginić nije znao radi čega je došlo do spontanog. Papa mi je bio ok. Citološki na bakterije isto. Prije toga se nismo čuvali sigurno dvije godine i ništa, pa ništa. Svi su mi naravno ponavljali da se moram opustiti da ne mislim previše o trudnoći i davali slične savijete koje ste i same čule nebrojeni broj puta... Nakon toga spontanog opet ništa i ništa... Onda smo se suprug i ja dogovorili da on ode na spermiogram... Utvrđena mu je teratozoospermija. Potom njegova dr nije znala što dalje pa smo otišli s tim nalazom k mom giniću a on nas uputio na Vinogradsku. Kao možda mu prepišu neke vitamine, ali kad smo došli dr. Kuna je rekao s obzirom na moje godine (35) da je najbolje da ne čekamo dalje već da će nas staviti u postupak. Tako da je valjda na temelju mojih godina i njegovog spermiograma odredio da je najbolje rješenje IUI. Dobili smo papirić s pretragama koje trebamo obaviti i eto sad polako skupljemo sve to što nam je napisao. Nadamo se najboljem. Inače svi oko mene su trudni a to tako frustrira. Mislim sretna sam radi njih ali ... znate taj ali... i onaj zašto... stalno mi vise nad glavom. S druge strane vidim ovdja koliko ljudi ima problema oko zatrudnjivanja... strašno. Ja plus toga radim u školi s malom djecom... i vodim kako neki ne vode brigu o njima... a  mi se tu mučimo pa nikako... ali nadajmo se najboljem... 
Pozdrav ekipa!!!

----------


## kinki

> 20 dc kako sam imala i drugih problema danas sam došla s tim nalazima na uvid i oni su sad u redu pa je dr. rekao da idemo na stimulaciju od sljedeceg ciklusa no kako imam neredovite m nije precizirano kad će to biti u 5mj. al prije nego što ću izać rekao da da vidimo UZV i tu je vidio cistu 35mm i rekao da dođem za 7 dana opet na UZV na upit dal se radi možda o ovulaciji rekao je da ne odgovara veličinom al može bit...nikako da počnem s postupkom uvijek se nešto novo pojavi i luda sam više od svega,...oprosti može li mi reć šta je to E2?


Te ciste uglavnom odu s mengom,  ja sam je imala i dr me naručio drugi dan menge da vidi jel otišla.  Nije otišla pa me stavio misec dana na kontracepciju da se jajnici primire.  Nakon toga sam išla u postupak i ostala trudna.  Uglavnom, zamoli dr Tomića da ti ne otkazuju postupak nego da te pogleda kad dobiješ mengu, ako je cista otišla možeš sa stimulacijom krenuti i drugi ili čak treći dan ciklusa.  Sretno!

----------


## dea84

kinki, hvala ti puno....idem u utorak pa ću vidjet kakva je situacija!al eto nestrpljivost me ubija pa sam htjela vidjet jel se tko nalazio u takvoj situaciji jer opet na kraju najviše saznanja dobiješ iz drugi iskustava...

----------


## kinki

Znam kako ti je, ako ideš u stimulirani neće te pustit s cistom al ne daj se smest-moli da te pogleda drugi dan ciklusa možda je šuga otišla!

----------


## Tinkica

Cure,ja bi molila broj telefona na koji se naru;;uje u vinogradskoj. htjela bi na konzultacije,odnosno pregled.
Thx

----------


## andream

3787 689

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala!

----------


## dea84

evo mene s mojom cistom :Smile:  odustali smo od stimuliranog ovaj mjesec jer je cista još tu...pa nakon m ćemo probat s prirodnim di će se usput i punktirati cista...ima tko kakva iskustva s prirodnjacima u vinogradskoj?

----------


## kinki

> evo mene s mojom cistom odustali smo od stimuliranog ovaj mjesec jer je cista još tu...pa nakon m ćemo probat s prirodnim di će se usput i punktirati cista...ima tko kakva iskustva s prirodnjacima u vinogradskoj?


 Ja nemam dobro iskustvo s prirodnjacima,  jednom sam imala dvije nezrele stanice, a drugi put mi je ovulacija pobjegla.  Al sve je moguce, da nije ne bi ni radili prirodnjake.

----------


## ivka13

Tako su i meni rekli da se ne zamaram cistom, da će je punktirat prilikom aspiracije. Uglavnom, kasnije nitko ni nije spominjao cistu. 
Ja sam imala dva prirodnjaka (1 klomifen, 1 čisti prirodnjak). Oba puta smo ulovili stanicu, oplodila se, rađen transfer, ali beta negativna. I sad se spremam u klomifenski, za dva tjedna bih trebala počet pit tablete.

Sretno!

----------


## dea84

hvala, a šta ću ionako ne mogu na stimulirani dok se ne makne cista a ovo mi je prvi postupak pa ću probat...

----------


## rikikiki

> hvala, a šta ću ionako ne mogu na stimulirani dok se ne makne cista a ovo mi je prvi postupak pa ću probat...


Samo ti probaj ... moja beba je iz čistog prirodnjaka, a i prva biokemijska. Jest da sam imala 10-tak pokušaja, ali i dvije trudnoće iz čistih prirodnjaka. Treća trudnoća mi je bila iz klomifenskog postupka.

----------


## Makica

i ja sam imala dva puta prirodnjak u vg, ali oba dva puta prazna jajna stanica. probaj, nemas sto izgubiti!!!!!!!!!!! sretno!

----------


## andream

Meni pobjegoše folikuli i u prirodnjaku i u tzv. polustimuliranom, tako da nisam sigurna da bih pogotovo ovo prvo više uopće probala. Ali svakako je svaki od nas individua, kao i sam postupak... Drugi put u polustimuliranom smo dobili JS i došli do transfera, ali ne i trudnoće.

----------


## anddu

Ja sam u klomifenskim postupcima imala i više js nego u stimuliranim, prvi put 4 js, ali nije bilo transfera, drugi put dvije js, dva trostanična embrija, beta nažalost 0. Ali u svakom slučaju bih opet pokušala između stimuliranih (za ubit vrijeme :Grin: ).

----------


## Tinkica

Cure imam pitanje,kad se krene s pikicama i onda slijede te folikulometrije,je li to svaki dan? Nisam iz Zg,pa me zanima moram li biti tamo,ako moram znate li mozda neki smjestaj u blizini? 
Thx

----------


## Gabi25

Tinkice prva folikulometrija ti bude 8dc i obično su svaki drugi dan ali to ovisi o brzini rasta folikula.
Ja sam jednom imala folikulometrije 8 i 10dc i 12dc punkciju
Drugi put sam imala folikulometrije 8, 10 i 11dc a punkciju 13dc
Nema pravila, sve ovisi o tvojoj reakciji
Sretno!!!!

----------


## Tinkica

Ok,znaci to cu saznati kad dodjem taj 8dc. Hvala Gabi

----------


## dea84

cure, kakva je praksa rada u 7. mj. jel ima postupaka ili se sve odgađa za 9mj?

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## BIOGAJA

Bok curke,ja sam nova ovdje...čitam vaše postove i dosta sam saznala,hvala vam.ja i suprug krećemo prvi puta u postupak.još obavljamo nalaze,ustvari još moramo obaviti psihologa i pravnika.ovako stoje stvari,mm ima oligoastenozospermiju,varikokelu i atrofiju jednog testisa.ja imam mikrocistične jajnike,povišeni DHEAS,i po nalazima nema ovulaciju.molim vas ako mi može netko reći,ako ima iskustva što nam slijedi?koji postupak s obzirom da smo oboje podjednako u problemu?

----------


## ksena28

*Biogaja* IVF postupak ti na žalost ne gine, ukucaj u pretraživač ili pogledaj ovdje kako to izgleda http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...:ivf&Itemid=79, ali ne brini u Vinogradskoj si u sigurnim rukama!
*
sretno i javljaj novosti!* I uključi se u forum aktivnije, lakše je sve što te čeka prebroditi uz podršku cura koja prolaze isto što i ti!

----------


## BIOGAJA

hvala ti ksena,ovaj članak je odličan.baš ono što me zanimalo.a kako ide to u vinogradskoj,treba se naručiti sad za konzultacije,i da li rade svaki dan ili određene dane?meni bi pasalo sad kad budem išla psihologu da odmah odem i do njih jer nisam iz zg pa mi je malo nezgodno,ali neznam dal će raditi jer sam tek u pol 12 naručena kod psih.ah,morat ću nazvati da vidim.

----------


## Sara35

Biogaja dobro došla... i ja sam nova na forumu kao i ti. Isto sam u Vinogradskoj na postupku ali za sad bar su mi tako reklija sam u postupku inseminacije... ja koliko znam oni rade svaki dan, ali trebaš nazvati i naručiti se... ne čeka se dugo a ako im objasniš možda te prime baš taj dan kad ideš psihologu.. sestre su zbilja ljubazne. a tko zna možda se i sretnemo u zg...  :Smile:

----------


## BIOGAJA

ej sara35 bilo bi lijepo da se sretnemo,ono da imaš s kim popričat kad čekaš.kad sam bila prvi puta bilo je dosta cura ali uglavnom su bile s muževima i nekako je svatko bio za sebe,udubljen u ono što ga valjda čeka,a i meni bilo prvi puta pa se nisam mogla opustiti.ja ću napisat kad ću ići pa ako netko bude taj dan gore,bilo bi lijepo popričati,upoznati se...

----------


## Sara35

biogaja- dogovoreno,a i ni kada smo bili svi smo sjedili kao osuđenici i na prvo vrijeme sam se i sama osjećala kao neka kriminalka koju peče savijest. pomješani osjećaji srama i straha, a zašto... pa samo želimo jednog plačka ili plačljivicu kojoj ćemo nastojati uljepšati život.... sad je već bolje...nestaje taj osjećaj...

----------


## ksena28

cure, dajte molim vas, brijete crnjake!

----------


## Sara35

ksena28 pa nije to crnjak... ja sam se doista tako osjećala kada smo bili prvi put na pregledu... osjećaji su bili izmješani.... neizvjesnost što će nam reći, doza straha i srama... doduše što sam više stvari saznala kako sve to izleda postajalo mi je lakše... shvatila sam da postoji nada i da ima puno cura koje imaju iste ili slične probleme... zato što sam napisala svoje osjećaje koji su bili prisutni taj prvi tren nije to odmah brijanje crnjaka... ili sam se ja krivo izrazila ili si ti krivo interpretirala... bilo kako bilo oprosti... nisam ja time nikome željela naštetiti ... ili nešto otežati...

----------


## Pinky

ja sam svake neplodne godine pune postupaka bila sve ponosnija. i na sebe, i na muža. a sad sam ponosna ivf trudnica.
nije ovo nikakva sramota ni osuda. da, pomučiti ćemo se da postanemo mame. i da, bilo bi puuuuuuuuuuuno ljepše i jednostavnije da nam ide lako, da se ne moramo  mučiti, patiti. 
a istovremeno, upravo zbog mpo-a postajemo bolje osobe, jače i hrabrije žene, i nadam se, jednog dana, bolje mame.
zato glavu gore i hrabro naprijed.
za godinu dana nećete vjerovati koji ste uplašeni mišići bili i u koje ste se hrabre žene pretvorili.
sretno!

----------


## Sara35

hvala Pinky... baš je lijepo čuti ovako nešto... ti znači čekaš bebača... sretno i tebi!

----------


## Pinky

čekam dvije bebaćice   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sara35

još ljepša vijest... moja kolegica je isto potpomognutom oplodnjom dobila dvije ljepotice... sad su napunile godinicu... preslatke su vjeruj (osvojile nagradu za naj fotku i dobile pampersica za pola godine kao nagradu). ja sad prvi puta idem na inseminaciju... valjda će tako biti jer sad nosimo sve nalaze i idemo na dogovor. kada smo bili prvi puta dr Kuna nam je rekao da bi tako trebalo biti ali znat ću detaljnije kada pogleda sve nalaze. 
a ti Pinky čuvaj svoje bebačice! jesi i ti bila kod dr.Kune i  dr. Tomića... mislim oni su tim ako sam dobro shvatila?

----------


## BIOGAJA

da,nitko nije rekao da je to nešto sramotno ili neznam što,samo da je normalno kod prvog puta prisutan neki strah,neizvjesnost,što će reći što će biti...nama je naprimjer rečeno da je uopće pitanje dali ćemo uopće pokušavati s bilo kojim postupkom pa sam bila zabrinuta dok sam čekala.biti ili ne biti.zapravo još uvijek neznamo.ali sretna sam što smo uopće došli u vinogradsku jer sam oduševljena sa svima tamo od doktora do sestra.

----------


## BIOGAJA

nije mi poslalo zadnju poruku,ali htjela sam reći u vezi ovog prije da nismo mislile dramatizirati samo da je normalno da je prvi put kad dolaziš prisutan neki strah neizvjesnost što će ti reći,samo to..a ja sam presretna što sam došla u vinogradsku jer sam oduševljena svima i doktorima i sestrama.zanima me da li sad kad dolazim drugi puta sa svim nalazima,da li će mi sad reći u koji postupak ulazim?i kolko se onda čeka otprilike na IVF jer mislim da nas to čeka?

----------


## Pinky

nisam, ja sam bila na citu u st

----------


## laky

> ja sam svake neplodne godine pune postupaka bila sve ponosnija. i na sebe, i na muža. a sad sam ponosna ivf trudnica.
> nije ovo nikakva sramota ni osuda. da, pomučiti ćemo se da postanemo mame. i da, bilo bi puuuuuuuuuuuno ljepše i jednostavnije da nam ide lako, da se ne moramo mučiti, patiti. 
> a istovremeno, upravo zbog mpo-a postajemo bolje osobe, jače i hrabrije žene, i nadam se, jednog dana, bolje mame.
> zato glavu gore i hrabro naprijed.
> za godinu dana nećete vjerovati koji ste uplašeni mišići bili i u koje ste se hrabre žene pretvorili.
> sretno!


I nasa djeca znaju koliko su zeljena da nikad neće čuti rečenicu :"Nismo planirali, omaklo se"

----------


## Tibi

> ja sam svake neplodne godine pune postupaka bila sve ponosnija. i na sebe, i na muža. a sad sam ponosna ivf trudnica.
> nije ovo nikakva sramota ni osuda. da, pomučiti ćemo se da postanemo mame. i da, bilo bi puuuuuuuuuuuno ljepše i jednostavnije da nam ide lako, da se ne moramo  mučiti, patiti. 
> a istovremeno, upravo zbog mpo-a postajemo bolje osobe, jače i hrabrije žene, i nadam se, jednog dana, bolje mame.
> zato glavu gore i hrabro naprijed.
> za godinu dana nećete vjerovati koji ste uplašeni mišići bili i u koje ste se hrabre žene pretvorili.
> sretno!


mogu samo potpisati našu *Pinky*, baš je to prekrasno opisala  :Heart: 

*Sara35* dr Tomić i dr Kuna su tim, a koliko čujem sad imaju i pojačanje. Ja sam dio folikulometrije obavila kod dr Tomića, dio kod dr Kune, s time da mi je punkciju i transfer radio dr Kuna i sada čekamo 2 mišića  :Zaljubljen: . Meni su u Vinogradskoj super i doktori i sestre i biolozi, i tamo sam se uvijek super osjećala...
Sretno svima u postupcima i nemojte se bojati, u dobrim ste rukama  :Heart:

----------


## Sara35

Hvala Tibi... i meni se dr. Kuna zaista činio super... Doduše bila sam samo jednom do sada u Vinogradskoj na prvoj kontroli ali ono osjetiš tko je kakav, i sestre su mi bile zbilja ok. 
Sad smo napokon obavili sve nalaze koje nam je rekao i sada s tim svim papirima idemo na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti što će nam reći dalje...

----------


## kinki

> I nasa djeca znaju koliko su zeljena da nikad neće čuti rečenicu :"Nismo planirali, omaklo se"


 E ja jedva čekam bit opet trudna i svima ću govorit da mi se ZALETILO buahahahaha!

----------


## zlatica

> E ja jedva čekam bit opet trudna i svima ću govorit da mi se ZALETILO buahahahaha!


 :Laughing: kinki carice

----------


## tina2701

> E ja jedva čekam bit opet trudna i svima ću govorit da mi se ZALETILO buahahahaha!


 :Grin:

----------


## kinki

> kinki carice


 Mogla bih čak govorit i da ne znam ko je tata (obzirom da u Vinogradskoj svaki put nekom drugom doktoru širim noge) :Smile:

----------


## Tinkica

Cure molim pomoc,kada krenem sa pikanjem i onaj 7,8 dan idem na folikulometriju,za sta da trazim uputnicu od svoje dr. treba pisati folikulometrija ili sta drugo?

----------


## ivka13

Meni dr uvijek napiše UZV, folikulometrija.

----------


## Tinkica

Ok,hvala Ivka!

----------


## andream

A odmah traži i drugu uputnicu za postupak (AIH ili IVF - bolničko liječenje), jer ti trebaju dvije uputnice za postupak.

----------


## BIOGAJA

ej curke pošto mi najvjerojatnije ulazimo i ivf,možete mi reći kako to ide?šta sad prvo?troši se neka terapija ili?

----------


## Tibi

> ej curke pošto mi najvjerojatnije ulazimo i ivf,možete mi reći kako to ide?šta sad prvo?troši se neka terapija ili?


imaš ovdje puno korisnih informacija http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...:ivf&Itemid=79
a možeš ih naći i pretraživanjem Rodinog foruma... Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## BIOGAJA

hvala!andream vidim da je tvoj mm op varikokelu.i moj ima varikelu,netko kaže da treba op netko da nije potrebno...šta su vama savjetovali?

----------


## andream

Biogaja, išao je na operaciju na preporuku dr Č s VV-a gdje smo se prije liječili. Na žalost, nalaz mu nije bio bolji nakon operacije, ali mi smo to ionako shvatili kao "ajmo nešto radit dok čekamo IVF postupak".

----------


## Tinkica

> A odmah traži i drugu uputnicu za postupak (AIH ili IVF - bolničko liječenje), jer ti trebaju dvije uputnice za postupak.


Hvala puno!

----------


## Tinkica

Što se tiče varikokele.ja više ne znam šta bi rekla.MM je operirao lani u 9 mj,prije toga ga testis bolio i spermiogram ravan nuli,nakon op,i dalje boli-češće čak,no spermiogram se malo ipak popravio(od te doslovne nule na nekih milion/ml),pomaka ima eto,no boli se nije riješio.

----------


## ivka13

MM su rekli da oporavak od operacije traje 9-12 mjeseci tako da će možda TM bol malo kasnije proći. Inače MM ništa nije bolilo, a spermiogram se nije popravio, štoviše pogoršao se.

----------


## Boxica

evo i ovdje...otvoreno je čestitanje za Tibi!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65650-T...91#post1895691

----------


## ivka13

Hej cure! Koja ima iskustva s klomifenom? Naime, imala sam već jedan klomifenski postupak i 2 folikula i 1 js. Normalno su se folikuli razvijali po 2mm na dan i punkcija je bila 14dc baš kao i u čistom prirodnom postupku. Inače su mi ciklusi školski po 28 dana pa je punckija i bila na dan ovulacije. Sada sam ponovo na klomifenu i imam 5 folikula. Ali sada ne rastu kao i inače. Jel to zato što ih ima više pa su malo usporeni?

----------


## ježić

> A odmah traži i drugu uputnicu za postupak (AIH ili IVF - bolničko liječenje), jer ti trebaju dvije uputnice za postupak.


U Petrovoj ne trebaju dvije različite uputnice za postupak, samo jedna za bolničko liječenje. Ona odmah vrijedi i za sve folikulometrije u tom postupku.

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam već uzela dvije uputnice,pa kako bude.
Imam još jedno pitanje,ako sam u postupku u Vinogradskoj,a treba mi fragmin,da li to tamo trebam uzeti? Transfuziolog mi je napisao fragmin,tražila sam od svoje gin uputnicu da uzmem ovdje(Os) a ona mi kaže da to trebam u Vg dobiti? Sad ne kužim kakve to veze ima gdje sam u postupku!

----------


## anddu

> U Petrovoj ne trebaju dvije različite uputnice za postupak, samo jedna za bolničko liječenje. Ona odmah vrijedi i za sve folikulometrije u tom postupku.


Nisu trebale dvije ni na VV-u, ali u Vinogradskoj trebaju

----------


## ksena28

> Nisu trebale dvije ni na VV-u, ali u Vinogradskoj trebaju


potpis!

----------


## dea84

pitance....dali ste imali bolove u jajnicima (kao pred menstruaciju) 2 dan nakon "štoperice"?mislim dali to može biti normalna pojava ili se radi o pucanju folikula  :Sad:

----------


## ivka13

Dea, ja sam ovaj postupak imala bolove tjedan dana prije punkcije. Već sam na prvoj folikulometriji rekla doktoru da me probadaju jajnici. Imala sam pet folikula, ali je očito onaj pravi pobjegao prije punkcije, a preostali 4 su bili prazni.

----------


## Bab

Curke, može molim vas mala pomoć??
U srijedu bi trebala u vinogradsku do laba izvadit krv za trombofiliju i par ostalih stvarčica.
Jel bi mi neka dobra duša htjela reći gdje je lab i od kolko sati ujutro rade?

Hvala puno i sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Krv ti vade od 7 do pola 9. Lab ti je kad uđeš na glavni ulaz ideš lijevo, pa malo ravno i neka ljubičasta zgrada (kemijski lab). Odmah preko puta zgrade di rade IVF. Baš sam to super objasnila  :Smile:  . Pitaj na glavnom ulazu, najbolje ćeš se snaći, tak sam ja

----------


## Bab

Hvala Ti puno Amyx  :Kiss:

----------


## Gabi25

Bab ulaz u taj laboratorij ti je odmah pored kioska s pecivima. Znači kad uđeš na glavni ulaz ideš lijevo pored kapelice i onda samo ravno, iza tog kioska desno unutra.
Ni ja baš nešto ne objašnjavam ali valjda ćeš se snaći  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Bab, možeš napravit ko ja: otići u endo lab i pravit se bedast :Smile: , i tamo ti povade sve što imaš, i u kemijskom daj sve što trebaš, vadi svi sve na jednom mjestu (možda se treba malo svadit za ta vađenja, al to sad nije bitno :Smile: ).

----------


## Sela

Jel se po novom narucuje u Vinogradsku u labos na vadjenje krvi?Negdje sam  procitala da Rebro nema reagensa,jel to jos uvijek stoji?

----------


## Gabi25

Za ovaj biokemijski lab se ne naručuje, ali za endokrinološki da
Barem je to zadnja informacija koju sam čula

----------


## Bab

Joj cure fala Vam puno  :Smile: 
Nisam bila pri kompu pa nisam prije stigla zahvaliti.

Sela, meni je dr. u Petrovoj rekla da Rebro više ne radi ove pretrage za trombofiliju jer su im preskupe i bolnica nema za to novaca i odmah mi je rekla da idem u Vinogradsku jer oni to kao jedini još uvijek rade.

----------


## Sela

Hvala,draga *Bab*!!Ja cu isto u Vinogradsku-danas poslije posla jurim po uputnicu ginu.puse

----------


## amyx

Gabi25, imaš točne informacije  :Smile:  , za biokemijski se ne narzčuje, za endo da...
 mare41 i ja se napravila luda za betu koju sam još morala vaditi nakon kiretaže, kad sam vadila krv u biokem. odmah ih nažicala da mi i betu izvade da ne moram u endo

----------


## Sara35

cure jel koja od vas možda radila hsg rtg gdje se obavlja i jel jako boli? hvala

----------


## dea84

Ja sam radila UZV hsg u Vinogradskoj kod dr. Tučkar i bolilo me 1-2min kao jaka menstruacijska bol al sve podnošljivo. Nema straha al to ti je sve brzo gotovo tako da se izdrži. Jedino kaj kad sam ja radila nisi imali tekučinu potrebnu za tu pretragu pa sam ju morala kupit. Naručila u ljekarni Dolac i došlo je 860kn mislim (jakooo puno). Sad treba vidjet dali je sada bolja situacija s tom pretragom.

----------


## Sara35

ja sam jučer bila na kontrolnom dogovoru i ovi nalazi su mi ok ali neka još obavim hsg rtg pa dođem. naime neka  pokušam dogovorit po manjim bolnicama a ako ne uspijem mogu privat ali košta 1500 kn, zato pitam jel  se negdje može preko hzzo.

----------


## dea84

Ovo u Vinogradskoj je preko HZZO samo kaj nikad nemaju tu tekucinu. Najbolje nazovi i pitaj kakva je situacija Ehovist ti se zove.

----------


## ježić

> ja sam jučer bila na kontrolnom dogovoru i ovi nalazi su mi ok ali neka još obavim hsg rtg pa dođem. naime neka  pokušam dogovorit po manjim bolnicama a ako ne uspijem mogu privat ali košta 1500 kn, zato pitam jel  se negdje može preko hzzo.


Mislim da možeš raditi u Općoj bolnici Zabok Bračak. Evo broj telefona pa se možeš upitati: 049 22 12 42

----------


## tina2701

..čitam ovo i ne mogu vjerovat da Osijek nema nikakav hsg....opcija je nakon par AIH-a (2-3) ići na laparoskopiju..ili privatno o svom trošku na hsg.... :Undecided:

----------


## ana.b

[/QUOTE]Sela, meni je dr. u Petrovoj rekla da Rebro više ne radi ove pretrage za trombofiliju jer su im preskupe i bolnica nema za to novaca i odmah mi je rekla da idem u Vinogradsku jer oni to kao jedini još uvijek rade.[/QUOTE]

Meni su u petak u Vinogradskoj rekli da više ne rade te pretrage. Razlog isti... Sretno!

----------


## ivka13

Cure, već 4 dana nakon punkcije (4 folikula) imam sukrvice u iscjetku i dosta me bole jajnici. Jel se kome to dogodilo?

----------


## Sara35

Hvala curke na odgovorima... pokušat ću zvati Sisak i Pakrac jer su mi blizu pa ću vidjeti mogu li nešto dogovoriti iako mi je nevjerovatno da manje bolnice rade te pretrage a velike ne rade... 
ježiću hvala za brojček!!!  :Smile: ))

----------


## dea84

ivka13, mene isto rasturaju jajnici 5 dan nakon punkcije!

----------


## ivka13

Ipak sam ja otišla doktoru. Jaka upala, antibiotici i strogo mirovanje. Desni jajnik povećan, na njemu još dva folikula.

----------


## dea84

Ivka13, kako je to moguće?pa kaj nisu vidjeli na UZV nakon punkcije?

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka13, kako je to moguće?pa kaj nisu vidjeli na UZV nakon punkcije?


Znam da su mi punktirali svih 5 folikula. Da li je moguće da su se ovi još nakon punkcije razvili? Jedan je od 11mm, a drugi od 9mm. Ne znam...Šta je tu je. Malo odmaranja neće škoditi. Samo me je sad frka kako ću reagirat na injekcije najesen.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ivka ne bih rekla da su ti se nakon punkcije razvili nego se razvijaju od početka samo ove sitne ti niti ne puktiraju jer su obično prazni a sve ispod 10 mm na dan punkcije je sitno

----------


## dea84

Ivka, drži se bit će sve u redu najesen!vidim da si već prošla klomifenski tako da vjerovatno se ova komplikacija desila spletom okolnosti.

----------


## mimi80

Sara 35 i meni je doktor T rekao da radim hsg preporuka rtg.
Mene je samo malo strah dali taj rengen zrači i dali se smije nakon te pretrage ubrzo ostati trudan,
Jer meni je moj gin rekao, kao da nitko ne voli da se zrači, pa sad ne znam,
dali može i obični hsg sa ultrazvukom.
I gdje se može obaviti privatno, jer i u bolnici u mom gradu se to ne radi, naravno kao i večina stvari, koma.

----------


## ivka13

Mali Mimi, i samoj mi je palo na pamet da ih je bilo još manjih koje nisu punktirali. A zar ih ne bi trebalo sve punktirati zbog opasnosti da se razviju u ciste?

Dea, hvala! Naravno da će biti sve ok i da ovo samo i doživljavam kao splet okolnosti. Al, eto, malo sam se raspisala da damo do znanja da je i ovo moguće nakon punkcije.

----------


## nataša

jel mi može neko reći koliko se dugo čeka na postupak? od dana kad te naruče cca?!

hvala

----------


## andream

nataša, na postupak (stimulirani) sad se čeka oko 5 mjeseci. Kod prirodnih i klomifenskih/femarskih za sada nije bilo nekih ograničenja.
Naravno prije toga moraš imati svu dokumentaciju koja ti treba prema spisku koji ti da dr.

----------


## Becky

evo ja prijavljujem trudnoću
danas saznala

----------


## dea84

Becky, nisam mogla ovih dana na forum pa ti sad čestitam od srca!

----------


## Tinkica

Becky čestitam!
Cure,jel se rade postupci u 7. mj?

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav svima.Eto nakon prvog neuspješnog postupka u Viliju odučila sam se ići  u drugi postupak u Vinogradsku. Naručit ću se u ponedeljak,nadam se da nisu već na godišnjem. Eto samo bih vas zamolila da mi malo opišete kakvi su tamo doktori,jesu li ljubazni jer to mi je jako bitno,znate li kolika im je stopa uspješnosti,što traže da se napravi od pretraga... Zanima me da li moram raditi pretrage kod njih ili mogu i u svome gradu? O Vinogradskoj ne znam zaista ništa,odlučili smo se za nju jer je navodno lista čekanja najmanja. Pozdrav svima i unaprijed vam zahvaljujem na odgovorima. I naravno sretno svima koji su u postupku ili čekaju betu!!!!

----------


## dea84

Tinkica, mislim da ne rade 7 i 8 mj. al nazovi cure gore i pitaj najsigurnije

----------


## ivka13

Radit će u 7.mj. jer su meni rekli da dođem u prirodnjak.

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala na odgovoru! Trebam krenuti s pikanjem kad stigne m,no ja čekam već 2 tjedna i ništa,pa se bojim da mi se ne produži sve do jeseni  :Sad: 
Baby,ja ti puno ne znam o Vinogradskoj,bila sam kod dr Kune i čini se ok,meni bi ovo trebao biti prvi postupakkod njih.Ali pretrage-krvna grupa,hepatitis i te stvari,psih i pravno savjetovanje i sl. sam obavila prije u Os i priznao mi je sve.

----------


## Makica

baby, kada treba hvaliti vinogradsku, ja sam uvijek tu! ako imas svu dokumentaciju brzo ces u postupak, ovisno o tvom ciklusu. sada kada je dr L. iz VV  otisao u privatnike mislim da je dr Tomic iz vinogradske prvi po uspjesnosti. nisi pogrijesila u odabiru, dr tomic je malo ozbiljniji i poslovniji, ali je pravi strucnjak, a i dr kuna je odlican, malo vise zafrkant. sestre su odlicne, a uvjete rada ces vidjeti kada dodjes, stvarno nemam zamjerki, bas nikakvih. sve mozes napraviti u svom gradu, bez problema ce ti priznati nalaze. ja imam samo rijeci hvale, a tebi puuuuno srece!

----------


## Tibi

Samo da vas sve pozdravim i poželim vam svima uspješne postupke  :Heart: 
I ja imam samo riječi hvale za MPO tim u Vinogradskoj.   Zahvaljujući njima dobili smo ove prekrasne anđele u avataru  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  što i svima vama želim od srca.
Puno pozdrava cijelom timu u Vinogradskoj  :Bye: , a vama cure za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima.Eto danas san nazvala i naručena sam već za tjedan dana. To je stvarno brzo. Nadam se da ću krajem godine u postupak i naravno da će bit uspješan. Puno mi je sad lakše kad ste nahvalile doktore,bolnicu,sestre...nekako sam smirenija. Sretno svima.  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

tibi, kakav avatar, ahhhhhhhhhh, diiivno! 
baby, budi bez brige, u jako si dobrim rukama! puuno, puno srece!

----------


## lastavica1979

Tibi čestitam od srca preslatki su

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto samo da vam se javim. Bila sam na razgovoru i sa idućom menstruacijom idemo na prirodni IVF. Dakle negdje krajem 7 mjeseca. Nisam se nadala tome,mislila sam da ćemo se dogovorit za stimulirani postupak negdje krajem godine. Ima li tko iskustva sa prirodnjacima?

----------


## andream

Baby, odlično za dogovor i da ne gubite vrijeme a i dobra je vijest da odjel radi i u srpnju.Na forumu imamo nekoliko trudnoća iz Vg iz prirodnjaka, meni na žalost nisu uspjeli niti prirodnjaci niti polustimulirani s femarom zbog bježanja folikula prije punkcije. Treba svakako znati da je manja uspješnost u prirodnjacima zbog manjeg broja jajnih stanica i samim tim i manje su šanse za trudnoću, a neki put je i teško pogoditi pravo vrijeme punkcije pa pobjegnu. Ali možda baš tebi uspije dok čekaš pravi stimulirani. Sretno!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Primjetila sam da je malo onih koji su uspjeli u prirodnjacima,zato se ni ne nadam previše no grizla bih se ako ne pokušam. Opet gledam s druge strane da i tako u prirodnom IVF-u imam veće šanse nego putem normalnog odnosa. MM i ja smo čak nabavili mikroskop putem kojem svako malo promatramo njegove spermiće i svaki put kad vidimo kojeg kako se brzo kreće ponadamo se da će ovaj mjesec biti uspješan no već četiri godine ništa. Hehe ma koma,spavaća soba mi liči na laboratorij.  :Smile:  Odjel radi cijeli srpanj i nastavljaju sa radom u rujnu. Sretno svima.

----------


## Makica

baby, sretno u postupku! nekim curama su prirodnjaci donijeli vise srece! ne gubis nista, a tko zna!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala Makice,imaš pravo možda mi prirodnjaci donesu sreću. Iako ima dana kad mislim da nikad neću postat majka.  :Sad:  No nema druge,u borbu za svoju bebu.  :Smile:  Sretno i tebi i naravno svim curama...

----------


## ivka13

He, he, baby, baš si me nasmijala s mikroskopom. Upravo kao što si napisala, barem se nadaš da s prirodnjacima imaš više šanse nego spontano ostati trudna i ne tapkaš u mjesto, nego znaš da nešto radiš i poduzimaš dok čekaš stimulirani. Nama prirodnjaci nisu bili uspješni, ali svi znamo da u ovome nema pravila, neki su s našom dijagnozom i prirodno postigli trudnoću. Želim ti puno sreće i možda se koji put vidimo gore!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala Ivka,vidim da ti čekaš 10 mjesec. Nadam se da će biti bingo!  :Smile:  Imam još jedno pitanjce za vas sve koje ste bile u postupku u Vinogradskoj. Rečeno mi je da dođem na prvi UVZ 7 dan ciklusa. Što mislite po vašem iskustvu koliko ću puta još morat ići na UVZ prije punkcije? Nisam iz Zg-a pa da si organiziram dane. Pozdrav svima  :Wink:

----------


## dea84

b.a.b.y, to ti sve zavisi kakvi su ciklusi prema tome kad ti je ovulacija. Meni su svakakvi ciklusi od 30-45 dana imala sam  4 UZV ako se ne varam ali je na kraju bila nezrela stanica. Sve ovisi o tvom ciklusu. Neki idu samo 2 puta...

----------


## ivka13

Baby, hvala, i ja se nadam da će bit bingo.
U prvom postupku sam išla 3 puta na uzv, u drugom jednom jer sam došla samo na konzultacije za dalje, a s obzirom da mi je bio 12dc, dr.me odmah sprašio u postupak. Sad sam zadnji put bila 4 puta na uzv. Kao što je dea odgovorila, sve ovisi o tvom ciklusu. Planiraj 3-4 puta ako su ti ciklusi 28-30 dana

----------


## b.a.b.y

Dakle planirat ću 3-4 puta pa kako bude. Hvala curke, tako mi je drago što postoji ovaj forum. Nema te informacije koju ovdje ne mogu dobit. Čak i MM ponekad zna reć,zašto bi zvala doktora,pitaj na forumu.  :Smile:  E kad smo kod pitanja,recite mi dali u prirodnom IVF-u dobim anesteziju?

----------


## andream

baby, u prirodnjaku nećeš dobiti anesteziju jer uistinu nema potrebe, jedva da ćeš išta osjetiti (vjeruj jednoj paničarki  :Smile:   )

----------


## dea84

baby, nema anestezija ali kako je već andream napisala jedva da ćeš išta osjetiti. Samo moj savjet ti je da budeš mirna ja nisam znala da će krenut kad će krenut pa sam se zapričala s sestrom i dosta trgla al ne zbog boli nego nisam očekivala ništa strašno to sve traje 3 sec.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Uf sad mi je odmah lakše što ne boli jer inače sam osoba kojoj je i obični papa bolan. Hvala Dea na savjetu,nadam se da se neću trgnut mada ne garantiram.  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

baby, punkcija u prirodnjacima ne boli bas, zato sto rjetko bude vise stanica. bar po mom  iskustvu. a tako i u polustimuliranom. malo je neugodan osjecaj prije same punkcije kada te peru s necim, ne znam sto je to, ali ne boli. kasnije ces mozda osjetiti lagnu bol, ali fakat laganu. mene je u prirodnjaku tomic gledao samo dvaput. taj sedmi dan kao sto si i rekla i dva dana poslije. nista ne brini, kad dodjes kod njih vidjet ces kako to brzo ide.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Tog pranja se sjećam na prvom postupku prije nego što je anestezija počela djelovati. Istina nije bol,ali je neugodno za poludit.  Ništa sad samo čekat vješticu. Prije mi je uvijek dolazila 28 dan no od zadnjeg postupka sve se poremetilo pa ni ne znam sa sigurnošću kad ću dobit. Kada se vama nakon postupka menstruacija vratila u normalu? Uživajte u vikendu  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

nije mi se nikada bas vratila u normalu. prije mi je uvijek bila tocna u dan, a nakon prvog postupka stalno dva, tri, cetiri dana ranije ili kasnije!!!! ali nema tu bas pravila, bar mislim!

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## reny123

Drage moje, pročitajte:

 http://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/ljuds...nskoj-oplodnji
http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Vijesti/Hr...plodnih-parova

----------


## Marnie

Ima li netko informaciju kada dr. Tomić počinje raditi?

----------


## BIOGAJA

Ja sam zvala ali nitko mi se ne javlja(ili imam krivi broj) :Smile: .trebala bi se naručiti za konzultacije,da mi pogledaju nalaze i odluče što dalje.da li znate koliko se čeka na termin?

----------


## anddu

U kolovozu su na go, počinju tek u rujnu, a za konzultacije se ne čeka puno.

----------


## BIOGAJA

e super,hvala.to mi baš odgovara jer sam u rujnu na go.već sam malo nestrpljiva da konačno počnemo s postupkom kakav god da bude

----------


## ZO

imam pitanje:

da li je praksa dr. T. da kod ciljanih odnosa uz Klomifen ne radi folikulometrije?

----------


## ivka13

Jel možda koja od vas zna što ovo znači?: među ostalim, na nalazu spermiograma MM-a piše i slijedeće: vitality (75%): 30. Jel bih to mogla protumačiti kao samo 30 spermija s vitalnošću većom od 75%??? Hvala

----------


## slatkica

hej cure,evo me nakon dugo vremena,nakod dugog oporavka od hiperstimulacije,spremam se u 9mj na pregled,pa da krenem koristiti stanice koje me čekaju,krećemo u novu borbu

----------


## ivka13

> hej cure,evo me nakon dugo vremena,nakod dugog oporavka od hiperstimulacije,spremam se u 9mj na pregled,pa da krenem koristiti stanice koje me čekaju,krećemo u novu borbu


Slatkice, već sam se nekoliko puta pitala što je s tobom. Jesen je sigurno dobitna! Sretno!

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, već sam se nekoliko puta pitala što je s tobom. Jesen je sigurno dobitna! Sretno!


hej ma pratila sam ja vas al nisam imala snage pisati,nadam se da je dobitna,samo da nebude opet nekih problema,vidim da i ti čekaš 10mj,pa ćemo skupa u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

Pozdrav cure.....ja sam nova i sviježa....nikad nisam bila ni na jednom postupku ni na čemu....naš problem on ima ASTHENO-OLIGOTERATOZOSPERMIJU!

Odlučili smo se krenuti u Vinogradsku na konzultacije i vidjeti što dalje....I sad...što nam je potrebno za prvi dolazak osim uputnice?

Hvala...

----------


## La-tica

:Very Happy:

----------


## andream

La-tica, za prvi dolazak trebaš nazvati i naručiti se. DOnesi uputnicu i sve što imate od nalaza. Doc će ti dati papir na kojem će pisati sve što trebate obaviti prije postupka (pravno-psihološko savjetovanje, krvne pretrage koje ćete oboje raditi u Petrovoj, cervikalne briseve za tebe koji trebaju biti čisti-ako nisu, dobit ćete terapiju antibioticima kao i mi, event. spermiogram ponoviti) i to bi mislim bilo to. Za početak se oboružajte strpljenjem jer će sve to potrajati, ali eto u dobrim ste rukama (vidi moj potpis). Sretno!

----------


## BIOGAJA

znam da ovo vjerojatno nije tema za ovdje,ali samo bi pitala da li vi cure koje niste iz zg dobijate putni nalog uz uputnicu?

----------


## anddu

Da, naravno da dobiješ putni nalog ako nis iz Zg, a vidim da si ti iz Čakovca pa bi ga trebala dobiti

----------


## La-tica

> La-tica, za prvi dolazak trebaš nazvati i naručiti se. DOnesi uputnicu i sve što imate od nalaza. Doc će ti dati papir na kojem će pisati sve što trebate obaviti prije postupka (pravno-psihološko savjetovanje, krvne pretrage koje ćete oboje raditi u Petrovoj, cervikalne briseve za tebe koji trebaju biti čisti-ako nisu, dobit ćete terapiju antibioticima kao i mi, event. spermiogram ponoviti) i to bi mislim bilo to. Za početak se oboružajte strpljenjem jer će sve to potrajati, ali eto u dobrim ste rukama (vidi moj potpis). Sretno!


Rekli su mi da je biolog vrlo važna stavka..čitala sam na starim topicima da svi hvale biologe iz Vinogradske... Gdje se ide na pravno psihološko savjetovanje?

----------


## Inesz

La-tica,
da biolozi su jako važni :Smile: , i slobodno se možeš pouzdati u biologe u VG.
Ako si se odlučila za VG, pravno savjetovanje možeš obaviti kod pravnice bolnice. Na papiru koji ti daju dr iz VG piše njezin broj, nazoveš, dogovoriš se, donesete VL ili ovjerenu izjavu kod javnog bilježnika ako niste vjenčani. Žena je ugodna, kaže svoje, i poželi vam sreću. Sretn :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mi smo preskočili PP savjetovanje jer smo već bili u postupcima po starom zakonu, a imali smo i dijete. A za biologe potpisujem Inesz.

----------


## BIOGAJA

kad treba početi zvati za 9mj za naručiti se?

----------


## La-tica

....još jedno pitanje...priznaju li se nalazi krvi iz drugih bolnica??

----------


## Inesz

naravno da se priznaju nalazi iz svih bolnica. sretno!

----------


## laky

> kad treba početi zvati za 9mj za naručiti se?


čula sam ne znam jeli istina da u 9-om nema biologa u VG ali opet provjerite

----------


## andream

I ja sam to čula, tako da vjerojatno kreću od listopada. Sretno svim curama!

----------


## BIOGAJA

aha,a da li to znači da nema ni konzultacija do listopada?jer ja mislim da meni biolog ni ne treba za sad,jer ja tek nosim nalaze da čujem što dalje

----------


## anddu

Biogaja mislim da samo nema postupaka dok ne dođe biolog, a da se to ne odnosi na dogovore i konzultacije. Ali najbolje će ti reći sestre kad budeš zvala za naručiti se

----------


## BIOGAJA

evo danas sam zvala gore i rekla mi sestra da nazovem u petak jer još nema raspored za dr tj.međutim ono što me muči je što mi M kasni 10 dana,mada imam sve naznake da bi je svaki tren trebala dobiti.malo me strh kupiti test,ali ako ne dođe do petka kupit ću ga.zanima me da li taj prvi put bude i pregled ili samo razgovor,da znam da li mogu ići ako dobijem?

----------


## ivka13

Biogaja, ja sam prvi put obavila samo dogovor za postupak, doktor je pogledao sve nalaze i dogovorili smo se kada krećemo u postupak i s kojom terapijom.

----------


## BIOGAJA

ok,tnx

----------


## ivka13

Sad sam zvala Vinogradsku da dogovorim konzultacije, potvrdili su mi da nema biologa u 09.mj.

----------


## BIOGAJA

nisam mogla više izdržati,kupila sam danas test i POZITIVAN JE!!!!!!!u šoku sam,jer rekli su nam da je nemoguće da prirodno ostanem trudna.još uvijek ne vjerujem,naručila sam se u pon na pregled,i kad mi gin potvrdi da je onda ću moći biti sretna.vidjeti taj plus nešto je najljepše što mi se dogodilo i zato i svima vam želim to isto što prije :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

> nisam mogla više izdržati,kupila sam danas test i POZITIVAN JE!!!!!!!u šoku sam,jer rekli su nam da je nemoguće da prirodno ostanem trudna.još uvijek ne vjerujem,naručila sam se u pon na pregled,i kad mi gin potvrdi da je onda ću moći biti sretna.vidjeti taj plus nešto je najljepše što mi se dogodilo i zato i svima vam želim to isto što prije


Bravo  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Čestitam! Sve više vjerujem u čuda jer se u zadnje vrijeme često događaju oko mene!

----------


## andream

Bravo Biogaja, kako sam rekla sestrama - imate pacijenta manje  :Smile:  Neka bude savršena školska trudnoća do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

biogaja, čestitam, lijep scenarij..za poželiti.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

> nisam mogla više izdržati,kupila sam danas test i POZITIVAN JE!!!!!!!u šoku sam,jer rekli su nam da je nemoguće da prirodno ostanem trudna.još uvijek ne vjerujem,naručila sam se u pon na pregled,i kad mi gin potvrdi da je onda ću moći biti sretna.vidjeti taj plus nešto je najljepše što mi se dogodilo i zato i svima vam želim to isto što prije


BIOGAJA, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...tako me razvesele ove trudnoće!!! Neka ti je uredna i sretna trudnoća do kraja!!!

----------


## dea84

BIOGAJA, čestitam :Very Happy:  drži se i uživaj....

----------


## BIOGAJA

hvala vam.evo još uvijek svako malo trčim na wc misleći da ću ugledati krv,i da će to sve biti samo san.ali ništa,izgleda da je ipak ovo stvarno.jednostavno se ne mogu opustiti i uživati,ali valjda je to normalno.

----------


## Makica

biogaja, cestitam! neka sve prodje u najboljem redu i puno srece!

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## slatkica

biogaja čestitm  :Smile: 

evo ja iduću srijedu čekam pregled i dogovor za dalje,čeka me 15 stanica,pa krećemo u akciju.to će mi biti prvi put sa odmrznutim stanicama,pa ništa neznam.
veselim se što napokon krećem dalje :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, i ja slijedeću srijedu idem na dogovor za postupak, da odredimo protokol i sve što ide uz to. Ovo nam je prvi stimulirani i jedva čekamo.

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, i ja slijedeću srijedu idem na dogovor za postupak, da odredimo protokol i sve što ide uz to. Ovo nam je prvi stimulirani i jedva čekamo.


onda se vidimo :Smile: 
držim fige...

----------


## kinki

Evo da vam se malo javim, ja 5 ipo miseci nakon pobačaja i dalje ne znam uzrok.   I dalje me šalju od jednog doktora do drugog i naravno da su svi nalazi uredni.  Sad sam trenutno kod nefrologa, urologa i genetičara.  Neman pojma kakve veze imaju bubrezi i urinotrakt sa trudnoćom i pobačajem ali eto-bodu me stalno, snimaju i sisaju mi krv...Uglavnom, sa bubrezima je sve ok, nikakvih bakterija nema.  Genetičarka je iskopala sa patologije da mi je u posteljici pronađen enterokok, a zašto nije spomenut u patološkom nalazu neman pojma.  Zahvaljujući našem biologu Dejanu teškom mukom sam  iskamčila uputnicu za kariogram supružnika i ostatka ploda, ja nisam ni znala da mi nisu radili kariogram ploda...Užas!Naručili su me za kariogram tek 26.09.  mila majko(to je bilo prije dva miseca).  I tako,  još to me čeka,  kad je sve bilo ok do sada nadam se da će i kariogram bit ok pa makar nikad ne saznala uzrok.  Ostaje mi samo nadati se da je to bila loša sreća i da će iduća trudnoća bit ok, iako Dejan kaže da u biologiji nema slučajnosti :Sad:    Šta vrime više prolazi sve mi je teže odlučiti se za novi pokušaj iz straha da se ne ponovi isto, a neman pojma bil mi uopće htjeli vračat preostala jaja (ako prežive odmrzavanje i oplode se) bez nalaza kariograma...Znan da Ljiljaka nema gori pa niti ne zovem da pitan, uopće ne znam kojem odgovoru bih se nadala.  Ništa ne znam.  Ima li ovde koja nova trudnica u zadnjih par miseci?

----------


## andream

Kinki, naravno da nas ima. Zahvaljujući odličnoj ekipici naše drugo zlato je već 16 tj staro i uredno raste. Ne razumijem se puno u pretrage koje navodiš, ali dobro je da učiniš sve što se može u smislu analiza pa dalje vidjeti što i kako dalje. Uspjeh je tu, samo treba biti strpljiv i ustrajan.

----------


## ivka13

Znan da Ljiljaka nema gori pa niti ne zovem da pitan, uopće ne znam kojem odgovoru bih se nadala.  Ništa ne znam.  Ima li ovde koja nova trudnica u zadnjih par miseci?[/QUOTE]

Kinki, čini mi se da se Ljiljak vraća u petak...nisam pitala, nemoj me držat za riječ, ali su danas dvjema ženskama rekli da navečer prime štopericu i da dođu u petak. Znači, netko od biologa će sigurno biti tamo u petak, a da li Ljiljak ili netko drugi, to ne znam.

Ja sam dobila protokol, prema mojoj procjeni, počinjem se pikati 08.10.

----------


## slatkica

hej evo da i ja javim,počinjem piti Duphaston da dobijem,pa od 3-7 dana pijem klomifen,pa 10d na uzv,pa ćemo dalje vidjet,dr nezna oće li biti i punkcija ili samo transfer ako naravno stanice prežive,a odmrzavat će slamčicu po slamčicu bilo 5 ili 3 stanice.

----------


## dea84

pitance...danas sam dobila injekcije s uputama i piše da se treba pikat između 16-18h a sestra je rekla najbolje u 17h u to vrijeme se ja nalazim u vlaku na putu za doma. Sad, zanima me dali to mora biti striktno u 17h ili možemo oko 18h?ima li to kakvog utjecaja?

----------


## slatkica

evo meni je danas prvi dan,od 3-7 krećem klomifenom,pa sam 6.10 na prvom uzv,jedva čekam što će biti

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice...mislim na tebe  :Love:

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice...mislim na tebe


i ja na tebe... :Yes:

----------


## slatkica

Drage moje sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju,popila sam klomifene,al imam pitanje-prehlađena sam,hoće li to smetati  u daljnjem postupku?s obzirom, da očekujem odmrzavanje stanica i ako bude transfera trebao bi biti idući tj.

----------


## andream

Ja sam bila prehlađena u postupku s FET-om koji je bio uspješan, izgubila sam bila i glas. Na dan (pozitivne) bete i još par dana kurila sam iznad 37. Mrvici to nije smetalo. Ali svejedno se konzultiraj s doktorom. Sretno!

----------


## dea84

Slatkice, ne znam dali prehlada smeta al eto i mene nešto hvata :Smile:  a u stimuliranom sam...Ništa već dva dana pijem čaj s puno limuna i meda i borim se da ne krene na gore :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

evo obavljen je prvi uzv,na desnom jajniku imam 2 folik. 14 i 14,i na lijevom jedan od 14,u subotu opet idem,a počela sam piti estrofem 3x2,jer mi je sluznica jako tanka,al i uglavom biti će punkcija,a kad punktiraju onda će odlučiti oće li odmrzavati

----------


## ivka13

Evo i mene...danas krenula m, sutra krećem s pikanjem  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> Evo i mene...danas krenula m, sutra krećem s pikanjem


super,držim fige,možda se koji dan i sretnemo

----------


## andream

Ivka, sretno i da mi se uskoro pridružiš na topicu o trudnoći.Sretno i svim drugim curama u postupku!

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, naručena sam u srijedu na uzv pa se možda vidimo.

Andream, najiskrenije se nadam da ćemo ti se dea, slatkica i ja pridružiti  :Smile: ...i, naravno, sve druge cure u postupku

----------


## slatkica

evo danas bio i drugi uzv,još uvijek sva 3 folikla-17,u ponedjeljak idem na još jedan uzv,štoperica i u srijedu punkcija...

Ivka vidimo se u srijedu :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

drage moje danas 2folik-21,a treći 23,navečer štoperica,u srijedu punkcija,ali odmrzavaju stanice samo neznam koliko,nadam se da će biti nešto

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, ovo je jako lijepo. Držimo fige!!!

----------


## dea84

slatkice, super držim fige :Smile:  
pa da i ja javim...sutra transfer 2 oplođene stanice

----------


## slatkica

> slatkice, super držim fige 
> pa da i ja javim...sutra transfer 2 oplođene stanice


držim fige :Smile:

----------


## dea84

evo doma smo i čekamo betu :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi80

Imam pitanje.
Dali će doktor T prihvatiti uzv hsg, jer se kod nas u mom gradu ne rade RTG HSG?
Molim vas pomoziti, ne znam što mi je činiti, jer ne mogu opet u Zg zbog toga, teško mi je zbog posla.
Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## tlukaci5

pa najbolje nazovi gore i pitaj :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

hej cure,bila danas punkcija,2 folikula su otišla prije,a jedan koji je ostao bila je cista,pa tako kreću odmrzavat 5 stanica,a sutra zovem biologa jel ima kakvog rezultata

----------


## dea84

Koliko ja znam u Vinogradskoj i rade samo UZV HSG barem sam ja tako imala i nitko me nije drugi ni tražio. Tako da se ne brini!

----------


## slatkica

> Imam pitanje.
> Dali će doktor T prihvatiti uzv hsg, jer se kod nas u mom gradu ne rade RTG HSG?
> Molim vas pomoziti, ne znam što mi je činiti, jer ne mogu opet u Zg zbog toga, teško mi je zbog posla.
> Hvala vam unaprijed!


hej pa mislim da oće,ja sam imala isti taj uzv hsg i uopće nije pitao za drugi,al pitaj da budeš sigurna

----------


## dea84

slatkice, žao mi je za folikule ali vjerujemo u smrziće :Very Happy: 
Javi šta su ti rekli sutra!

----------


## slatkica

ivka kako je bilo?

----------


## slatkica

> slatkice, žao mi je za folikule ali vjerujemo u smrziće
> Javi šta su ti rekli sutra!


meni je isto žao,zakasnili su,al sva sreća da imam i smrzliće

čekamo s tobom betu,želim ti veliki +

----------


## dea84

uh imamo još puno za čekat al brzo će i to doć

----------


## ivka13

> ivka kako je bilo?


Imamo 6 folikula. Doktor nije prezadovoljan, kaže da ih je očekivao oko 20tak s obzirom na jako dobar endometrij (toliko sam folikula imala i s klomifenima). 
No dobro, napomenuo je da se nada da će ovi biti kvalitetni pa će nam i to biti dovoljno. Već je i s Dejanom dogovorio da će raditi PICSI. 
Nastavljam dalje s gonalima i u petak je 2. uzv. 

Slatkice, baš šteta za ova dva što su pobjegli. Držimo fige smrzlićima!!!

----------


## anddu

Ivka, zar u Vinogradskoj rade PICSI!?

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, zar u Vinogradskoj rade PICSI!?


Yeap! Rade ga sad od 10.mj. I tako mi je drago radi toga da vam to ne mogu opisati. 
Kao prvo, oni su stvarno ekipa koja je zaslužila sve tehnološke mogućnosti ovog svijeta, a i to mi je itekako prihvatljivo s financijske strane jer sam razmišljala o Splitu ili Pragu. 
A ovako mi je Zagreb blizu, ostajem kod doktora kod kojih sam otpočetka i u koje imam povjerenje. Baš sam jako sretna zbog toga.

----------


## slatkica

hej da javim,zvala sam biologa,odmrzli su svih 15 stanica,i od toga su se 2 oplodile,al su tak-tak,idem sutra na transfer,sretna sam što uopće idem,ali mi nikako ne ide iz glave da smo mogli uhvatit stanice sada,a i da ne kažem da je zakon bljak,jer nebi bilo 15 stanica nego 15 embrija,što nije mala i ista stvar

----------


## tlukaci5

slatkice, baš mi je žao za pobjegle folikule, imaš pravo za zakon, koji je no comment!

----------


## dea84

slatkice, sretno sutra!
bit će to sve u redu mora....

što god čitam na forumu samo neke loše vijesti i taj niz se mora prekinut
cure javite se da nas razveselite s velikim betama

----------


## anddu

Ivka pa to su dobre vijesti, jeli u pitanju samo PICSI, ili rade možda i IMSI... Sorry, ali mislim da ove stvari zanimaju sve koje u zadnje nisu bili gore. Tnx.

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice, kao što je Dea napisala, vrijeme je da netko prekine loš niz i to ćeš biti ti!!!

Ni kod mene nije bajno, imamo 8 folikula, ali jako sporo rastu tako da me opet čeka uzv u ponedjeljak. Opet me i jajnici bole kao zadnji put u postupku i onda sam još manje raspoložena kad vidim da mi se ponavlja ista priča. 

Anddu, ne znam da li imaju i IMSI, nisam se još vidjela s Dejanom da ga ispitam sve oko novih metoda. Al čim ga vidim budem sve ispitala pa vam javim.

----------


## slatkica

cure moje bio danas transfer  2-stanični  i  4-stanični,veli biolog-nekad se i čuda dogode,tako da ne daje neke šanse

----------


## slatkica

> Slatkice, kao što je Dea napisala, vrijeme je da netko prekine loš niz i to ćeš biti ti!!!
> 
> Ni kod mene nije bajno, imamo 8 folikula, ali jako sporo rastu tako da me opet čeka uzv u ponedjeljak. Opet me i jajnici bole kao zadnji put u postupku i onda sam još manje raspoložena kad vidim da mi se ponavlja ista priča. 
> 
> Anddu, ne znam da li imaju i IMSI, nisam se još vidjela s Dejanom da ga ispitam sve oko novih metoda. Al čim ga vidim budem sve ispitala pa vam javim.


joj nadam se da će bit ok,mislim na tebe

----------


## Inesz

> cure moje bio danas transfer  2-stanični  i  4-stanični,veli biolog-nekad se i čuda dogode,tako da ne daje neke šanse


Sretno Slatkice!
A naš Dejo! ? Dejo je zakon! :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

> Sretno Slatkice!
> A naš Dejo! ? Dejo je zakon!


Potpisujem, pogotovo ovo posljednje  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

dok god postoji i malo nade mi vjerujemo u čuda...sretno slatkice

----------


## slatkica

> dok god postoji i malo nade mi vjerujemo u čuda...sretno slatkice


hvala,isto želim i tebi,i da nam što prije prođe vrijeme do bete

----------


## ivka13

Evo i mene...danas štoperica, u četvrtak punkcija. Imamo lijevo i desno po 3 folikula 17/18/19mm.

----------


## slatkica

> Evo i mene...danas štoperica, u četvrtak punkcija. Imamo lijevo i desno po 3 folikula 17/18/19mm.


super su mjere,držim fige :Smile:

----------


## dea84

slatkica, kako si?jel izdržavaš čekanje?

Cure iz Vinogradske di ste nitko se ne javlja kako napredujete? :Smile:

----------


## slatkica

> slatkica, kako si?jel izdržavaš čekanje?
> 
> Cure iz Vinogradske di ste nitko se ne javlja kako napredujete?


hej pa ok,još mi dani i brzo prođu,(.)(.) bole,na wc bar 100x na dan,popodnevno spavanje obavezno,utrići djeluju u punom sjaju,al od jučer me nešto kod pupka tu i tamo pika,vidjet ćemo

Kako si ti?

----------


## dea84

sve navedeno+ i dalje bolni jajnici i svako malo bolovi kao predmenstrualni....
ali izdržat će se  :Smile: 

čekamo ivku s rezultatima s punkcije, sretno!

----------


## ivka13

Dobili 6 stanica, čekamo dalje  :Joggler:

----------


## slatkica

> Dobili 6 stanica, čekamo dalje



super :Very Happy: 
jedva čekam da javiš ostatak

----------


## ivka13

3 nisu bile zrele, 3 se lijepo razvijaju pa opet sutra zovem Dejana

----------


## anddu

Ivka13~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Ivka, neka ti tri budu dobitne kao i meni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dea84

11dnt kućni test negativan...vadit ćemo u pon. betu reda radi

Slatkice i Ivka mislim na vas.....

----------


## slatkica

> 11dnt kućni test negativan...vadit ćemo u pon. betu reda radi
> 
> Slatkice i Ivka mislim na vas.....



baš sam mislila na tebe
čekamo betu...molim se da je test u krivu

----------


## ivka13

Dea, kao što sam ti rekla...glavu gore, jedina mjerodavna je beta!

Mi idemo na transfer u ponedjeljak, to će biti 4.dnp, još se uvijek sve 3 dobro razvijaju

----------


## dea84

hvala cure, a niš već sam isplakala svoju turu sada je već bolje :Smile: 
Vidjet ću šta će biti u pon. a ako ništa drugo idemo na razgovor za dalje.....

----------


## Dea2010

Ivka, ako si saznala da li rade i IMSI u Vinogradskoj bila bi ti zahvalna da tu informaciju podijeliš. Naravno sretno i nadam se da će ti ovaj postupak biti dobitni!

----------


## slatkica

> Dea, kao što sam ti rekla...glavu gore, jedina mjerodavna je beta!
> 
> Mi idemo na transfer u ponedjeljak, to će biti 4.dnp, još se uvijek sve 3 dobro razvijaju


mislim na tebe i  želim ti da su mrvice super i da ostanu s mamom idućih 9mj

----------


## slatkica

dea84 mislim na tebe...

----------


## dea84

hvala svima na podrški ali ß=0
ništa već smo za vikend odradili plakanje nakon negativnog test a sad idemo dalje...

----------


## slatkica

> hvala svima na podrški ali ß=0
> ništa već smo za vikend odradili plakanje nakon negativnog test a sad idemo dalje...


žao mi je...

----------


## dea84

ništa idemo dalje u četvrtak smo na konzultacijama... :Very Happy: 
samo nisam pametna da li čekati stimulirani ili probat možda i s klomifenima pošto sam na menopurima ionako imala samo 3 folikula od čega 2j.s?

slatkica i ivka držite mi se cure i čekamo pozitivne rezultate

----------


## ivka13

> ništa idemo dalje u četvrtak smo na konzultacijama...
> samo nisam pametna da li čekati stimulirani ili probat možda i s klomifenima pošto sam na menopurima ionako imala samo 3 folikula od čega 2j.s?
> 
> slatkica i ivka držite mi se cure i čekamo pozitivne rezultate


Dea, najbolji lijek za negativnu betu je planiranje slijedećeg postupka. Najbolje ti je da pitaš doktora da li je dobro ići dalje s klomifenima ili čekati stimulirani. Ja s klomifenima nisam imala ništa bolju reakciju nego u prirodnom postupku, ali svi smo mi individue pa nijedna neće isto reagirati.

Meni su vraćene danas 3 mrvice: jedna morula, jedna skoro pa morula i jedan 6-stanični embrij kojeg smo vratili reda radi. 

Da odgovorim na ono pitanje za IMSI. Rekao je Dejan da on ne prakticira IMSI jer mu to nije toliko bitna metoda s obzirom da kombinira PICSI i MACS. Kaže da se s ove dvije metode centrifuga radi nekoliko puta gdje se znači radi već vrlo dobra selekcija spermija i još da onda radi MACS (vezanje na magnet) s kojom se stvarno proberu najispravniji biokemijski spermiji koji su sposobni prepoznati jajnu stanicu. Koliko se radi o naprednoj metodi možemo zaključiti po tome što mi je rekao da će se tom metodom vrlo brzo moći birati spol djeteta i da je to definitivno metoda budućnosti.

----------


## sweety

Curke, molim vas, tko zna, *broj telefona od laboratorija, gdje se vadi AMH* i ostali spolni hormoni?
Moram nazvat da provjerim način rada.
I ako u stvari znate...Pliz napišite..
Za AMH znam da se plaća, ali da li treba biti i uputnica crvena ili samo naputak na nalazu?
Moram još i DHEA napravit, da li oni isto rade i da li kod njih ide na crvenu uputnicu?


Hvala

----------


## matahari

3787-163- endokrinološli lab. Vinogradska

----------


## Dea2010

Hvala na odgovoru Ivka! Držima fige da se barem jedna od tvojih mrva čvrsto primi i bude ti podstanar 9 mjeseci. 
I ja sam zaključila da je najbolji lijek planiranje sljedećeg postupka pa se upravo tim i bavim. Po svemu što sam pročitala odlučila sam se za Vinogradsku upravo zbog PICSIa. Za sad ću krenut u prirodne postupke da mi se tijelo malo odmori, a onda blago stimuirani, ail vjerovatno Femara jer su mi nekvalitetne jajne stanice s Klomifenom. Nekako po ovom zakonu ne vidim smisla uopće ići na stimulirani kad oplođuju samo tri j.s., a toliko dobijem i u polustimuliranom. Možda tijekom sljedeće godine promjene zakon... U nadi je spas!  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam imala dva klomifenska (nije neka brojka za statistiku), ali nisam dobro reagirala na njih. Zadnji sam put završila sa cistama, a i sad je jedna žena sa mnom na postupku imala istu sudbinu u klomifenskom postupku pa je doktor prokomentirao kako se to često na klomifenima događa. Tako da sam rekla samoj sebi, u slučaju da moram u još koji postupak, definitivno neću ići u klomifenski, a ni prirodni mi se ne isplate kada nama zbog dijagnoze jedna stanica baš ne znači nešto puno.

----------


## ana.b

Cure, koliko dugo se čeka na lijekove u Vinogradskoj? Ja sam na SD, na listi za lijekove sam od 6. mjeseca i još nekoliko mjeseci neću doći na red...
Nakon jednog IVF-a u prirodnom ciklusu, sad sam u klomifenskom. Ne nadam se previše, ali nemam izbora... Ako se u Vinogradskoj kraće čeka, morat ću se prebaciti...

----------


## andream

I meni su bili dobitni samo stimulirani postupci a probali smo nekoliko puta i inseminacije i prirodnjake i polustimulirane.
Ja sam na lijekove čekala pola godine, ali u međuvremenu sam mogla svaki mjesec u femarske i prirodne postupke. Ako netko ima friškiju info neka napiše kakvo je sada stanje.

----------


## anddu

andream po pitanju stimuliranih ništa se nije promijenilo - 6 mjeseci ni više ni manje. A jesi li na femarski išla baš u Vinogradskoj. Nekako imam dojam da oni femaru baš ne preferiraju. Meni je recimo reakcija na klomifene i stimulirane skoro pa ista kada govorimo o jajnim stanicama. Na klomifenu bude koji folikul manje, ali rezultat mi je uvijeku tu negdje - dvije do tri stanice bez obzira na lijekove. Nisam pokušala nikad s femarom, ne znam bi li to predložila dr.

----------


## slatkica

ipak se čuda ne događaju-beta 0

----------


## anddu

Slatkice :Love:

----------


## andream

Slatkice, žao mi je.
Anddu, dr T me htio staviti isto na klomiće ali sam rekla da mi on dosta stanjuje endometrij (tako je bilo na VVu pa sam uzimala estrofem) i da bih probala s femarom. Na žalost ti nam postupci nisu uspjeli, jednom su bila 3 folikula i sva 3 pobjegli doslovce minutu prije punkcije a drugi put od dva folikula jedna jajna stanica, beta nula. Pokušaj dogovoriti s femarom, treba sve probati.

----------


## Korny77

Pozdrav,

i mene interesira koliko se čeka u Vinogradskoj?Ja sam bila na sd.Imam curicu Luciju od 9mj.iz prvog IVF.
Htjeli bi na drugo djete ali vidim da su na sd velike gužve pa razmišljam da se prebacim negdje gdje nisu velike gužve-ako ima toga....
Kisss...sretno svima....

----------


## dea84

slatkice, žao mi je...sve znaš....
glavu gore i idemo dalje

ja sam sutra gore pa ću vidjet šta mi čiča doktor ima sad za ponudit :Laughing:

----------


## ivka13

Slatkice  :Love: 

Koliko znam i dalje je lista čekanja za stimulirani 6 mjeseci. A čini mi se da bi se i u Vg gužve mogle povećati zbog novih metoda postupaka, samo da se pročuje malo.

Dea, javi što si sutra dogovorila.

----------


## dea84

evo me...
jutros dobila m i danas me naručili za 7 dana na UZV i idemo probat iz prirodnog ciklusa 2 ciklusa za redom ako ne bude iz prvog :Smile: 
tako da kod nas nema čekanja već smo opet gore :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Odlično da se radi prirodnjaci, jako dobra vijest. Dea, da bude uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

samo da vam dam mali poticaj - točno u ovo vrijeme prošle godine isto sam tako čekala stvari da krenem u prirodnjak. i krenula bez nadanja, jajna stanica se prvi dan čak ni oplodila nije, da sad ne dužim sa svojom nevjerojatnom pričom - evo me sad uspavljujem svoju tromjesečnu curicu!  :Smile: 

držim vam fige!!!

----------


## Bluebella

trenutno sam u postupku u Ljubljani, sutra mi je punkcija a u čet transfer... kako ja uvijek razmišljam unaprijed, tako ovaj put planiram već slijedeći postupak ako ovaj ne uspije... odlučila sam ići u Vinogradsku, malo na teret HZZO-a jer rade PICSI postupak, pa me zanima koliko dugo moram čekati nakon stimulacije za slijedeći stimulairani postupak, te dali između toga mogu ići na nekakve postupke?

----------


## anddu

Bluebella nadam se od  :Heart:  da ti idući postupak neće ni trebati, ali evo informacije - u Vinogradskoj, govorim iz iskustva, prakticiraju pauzu 6 mjeseci između dva stimulirana a između naravno možeš ići u prirodnjake, klomifenske, ali o tome se dogovoriš s doktorom. Evo malo ~~~~~~ da je ovaj dobitni

----------


## ivka13

> trenutno sam u postupku u Ljubljani, sutra mi je punkcija a u čet transfer... kako ja uvijek razmišljam unaprijed, tako ovaj put planiram već slijedeći postupak ako ovaj ne uspije... odlučila sam ići u Vinogradsku, malo na teret HZZO-a jer rade PICSI postupak, pa me zanima koliko dugo moram čekati nakon stimulacije za slijedeći stimulairani postupak, te dali između toga mogu ići na nekakve postupke?


Pretpostavljam da će TM morati raditi hba test da bi se uopće vidjelo da li vam je potreban picsi. Da li će doktor tražiti taj test, to ovisi o dosadašnjem spermiogramu. MM ga je radio u Splitu jer ga u Zagrebu još tada nisu radili, ali će ti doktor reći gdje ga sada i u Zagrebu može napraviti. Hoću reći, koliko znam, da ne rade picsi na zahtjev pacijenta, nego ukoliko oni procijene da je potreban.
Iskreno se nadam da ti više neće trebati ni icsi, ni picsi!

----------


## Bluebella

hvala cure  :Smile: 
i ja se nadam da mi neće trebati.. al nekako mi je teško povjerovati da ću biti jedna od rijetkih sretnica kojima je uspjelo od prve...
ivka13... za tebe sam jedinu vidjela da si bila na PICSI tako da s nestrpljenjem očekujem 07.11 i tvoju betu....
~~~~~~~~ svima za uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Moja beta je 0,6  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Čekamo proljeće...

----------


## Bluebella

> Moja beta je 0,6  Čekamo proljeće...


 :Sad: 
baš sam se nadala da će PICSI biti dobitan

----------


## anddu

> Moja beta je 0,6  Čekamo proljeće...


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## andream

ivka danas sam baš mislila na tebe, a sad čitam ovu vijest... žao mi je, nadala sam se da će ova najbolja metoda za vas biti dobitna. Ali evo vibram odmah za daljnje planove ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

I mi smo se nadali da je ova najnaprednija metoda dobitna. Sada nas je malo spustila na zemlju, postajemo svjesni težine našeg problema. I, naravno, nadamo se da će jedan od slijedećih postupaka biti dobitni!

----------


## zlatta

Ivka, žao mi je   :Love:   u isto vrijeme smo krenule u postupke, pune nade sjećaš se,  a evo još uvijek smo tu gdje jesmo...   :Sad: 

a što je picsi?

----------


## Bluebella

> Ivka, žao mi je    u isto vrijeme smo krenule u postupke, pune nade sjećaš se,  a evo još uvijek smo tu gdje jesmo...  
> 
> a što je picsi?


zlatta na ovom linu imaš objašnjen postupak

http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno_arhiva.html

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, žao mi je    u isto vrijeme smo krenule u postupke, pune nade sjećaš se,  a evo još uvijek smo tu gdje jesmo...  
> 
> a što je picsi?



Da, sjećam se kad smo zajedno krenule...i još neke cure s nama, al one su imale više sreće od nas. I nama i svim čekalicama će se jednog dana osmjehnut sreća, sigurna sam u to i nikako drugačije si ni ne dozvoljavam razmišljati.

pisci, imsi i macsi su trenutno najnaprednije metode u svijetu. Kako mi je biolog objašnjavao, rade se s mikroskopima povećanja i nekoliko tisuća puta (za razliku od icsi-ja koji se radi s povećanjima 200-400 puta). Uz pomoć tih mikroskopa se probiru najbrži i morfološki najispravniji plivači koji se potom još nekoliko puta stavljaju u centrifugu i u neku otopinu kako bi se napravio i što bolji biokemijski probir plivača. Kako mi je rekao, kombinacijom tih metoda će se vrlo brzo moći birati spol djeteta. Naravno, nećemo mi moći birati spol, ali mi je to rekao kako bih si uopće mogla predočiti o koliko se naprednim metodama radi.

http://healthmad.com/health/new-tech...vitrification/

----------


## zlatta

ivka, vjerujem da ćeš jednom uspjeti samo treba vremena i živaca... 

ne znam, da li dr. u vinogradskoj žele raditi punkciju prema lh trakici, bez štoperice? znam da je rizik velik, ali spremna sam i na aih, samo da li mi uopće vrijedi zvati dr. i pitati??
znam da dr.l. ne želi raditi bez štoperice..

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam imala samo jedan čisti prirodni i taj je bio sa štopericom.

----------


## andream

Štoperica je standard u svim postupcima, pa i kod inseminacija (ima ulogu u tom slučaju oslobađanja jajne stanice iz folikula). Lh trakice nisam primijetila da se koriste u Vg, ja sam je koristila samo jednom i to kad sam radila dobitni FET postupak na VV-u. U tom slučaju nije ni trebala štoperica jer dr nije ni radio s folikulom u postojećem ciklusu ali nije mogao točno procijeniti niti kad će nastupiti ovulacija, čak niti s Lh trakicom. Lh trakica je jedno, a štoperica u svakom slučaju ima drugi smisao.

----------


## Inesz

zlatta, ako se spremaš i na AIH, u VG prije inseminacije daju štopericu.

----------


## slatkica

> Moja beta je 0,6  Čekamo proljeće...


 :Love:

----------


## zlatta

ok, hvala na odgovorima, neću onda niti zvati vg.

----------


## kinki

Drage moje oće me neko apdejtat, ja ko da sam bila zamrznuta 6 miseci jer neman pojma šta se dešava ni u vezi zakona ni u vezi novih metoda na Vg.   Znan da nam je biolog duže vrime bio u Belgiji i da je spominjao nove metode,  ima još šta novo osim picsija??? Šta se minjalo u zakonu???Ajme sramim se al fakat neman pojma o ničemu :Embarassed: 
Meni je evo prošlo više od 7 miseci od pobačaja, i još uvik me vozaju po raznim pretragama.  Uzrok se još  :Sad: ne zna.    Dobra vijest je da je moj i mužev kariogram uredan, prema tome bih i mogla opet u postupak al se bojim reprize, obzirom da uzrok nije nađen.   Genetičarka kaže da je to bila neka upala kojoj je još pridonilo moje loše željezo...Nema dokaza za to obzirom da su nalazi briseva i serologija na gomilu virusa uredni...Moj je stav da je pretpostavka majka svih zajeba pa nek doktori pretpostavljaju svojoj materi a ne meni...A šta se tiče željeza mislin stvaaaarno!!Ako niste znali,  kompletna krvna slika van pokazuje ***** od ovce.   Moja je uvik bila uredna,  na kraju mi vadili feritin i kažu-anemija.  Ja nisan doktor i nije mi baš jasno kako jedan nalaz pokazuje uredno željezo a drugi nalaz pokazuje koma feritin.  Meni je to isto.  Al ima bit da in je ova pretraga koja pokazuje trenutno stanje malo skuplja pa eto nemaju običaj slat trudnice da vade feritin.  Kad ta trudnica dobije neku infekciju koja joj ubije bebu jer joj je željezo koma onda ti doktori nju šalju na 103 puno skuplje pretrage...Ništa ja više ne razumin.  I šta ću sad-neman pojma.  Iman tonu nalaze-urednih.  Nema di me nisu slali, hematolog, infektolog, urolog, nefrolog...Nisan ni znala šta je nefrolog. Bila san i kod travara i kod homeopata.  Zajebavala san se da jedino kod Hodže nisan bila.  Pa san i tamo otišla.  Sad mi ostaje psihijatar valjda-neman pojma.  
Uglavnom, skupljam  volju i hrabrost za otić opet u Vinogradsku. Muči me to šta iman one smrznute jajne stanice gori za koje bih radije da ih neman.  Muči me ona statistika sudbine trudnoća ostvarenih iz smrznutih js...A sad će ubrzo godišnjica od mog transfera-na Dan Republike...
Ajde budite tako dobre pa mi recite šta ima novo u Vinogradskoj.  Ima li koja dobra vijest, jel Milinovića zgazilo auto?

----------


## ivka13

Nije ga još zgazio auto - nisam ja još na njega naletila  :Laughing: 

Draga Kinki, da novitet su picsi i macs, i dalje se gore radi punom parom i dalje je lista za lijekove cca 6 mjeseci. Što će biti s novim zakonom koji je stupio na snagu, da li će se on primjenjivati i na kojim slučajevima, da li će se koristiti kao rupa u zakonu ili zaobilaziti u velikom luku - to izgleda nitko ne zna. 
Draga moja, nijedna od nas ti ne može dati neki pametan savjet - takav u svemu ovome ne postoji. Tu smo jedna uz drugu da pomognemo savjetima, da budemo rame za plakanje i netko tko će te gurati naprijed.
Nažalost, tebi se dogodilo nešto što očito nitko ne može rasvijetliti. Mogu samo misliti koliko je užasno teško prihvatiti da se nešto dogodilo jer je to valjda tako negdje zapisano; znati kako je to, to ne mogu, nisam u tvojoj koži. 

Želim ti samo snage i volje za dalje i što god da odlučila, znam da će to biti najpametnija odluka  :Love:

----------


## kinki

A šta je macs?  Sorry,  znam da mogu i guglat ali virujen da ćete mi vi ovde to jednostavnije objasnit :Smile: 
Jel se oplođuje sad više od 3 js?   Ako se ide po odmrznute js dal se uzima i kakva terapije da ih bude više novih ili se punktira samo jedna ako je ima?  Joj idem čitat unatrag da vas puno ne gnjavim...

----------


## BillieJean

Drage trudilice,

Najprije da vas sve pozdravim, budući da sam nova na ovom forumu, ali eto i ja sam krenula u pohode na vinogradsku pa mi je ovdje definitivno mjesto. MM i ja pokusavamo malo vise od godinu i krenuli smo na pretrage. MM obavio spermiogram - sve ok i sad mene mrcvare  :Wink:  Za sad sam obavila papu, briseve, HSG (u vinogradskoj i jaaaaaako me bolilo  :Shock: ), vadila hormone (ukljucujuci i AMH). Do sad je sve ok, jedino sam nalaze hormona dobila tek neki dan pa imam dogovoreno u sri da mi dr ocita nalaze pa cemo vidjet sto i kako dalje. Inace, kod dr-a Bolance sam - ima li neka od vas da je kod njega i kak vam se on cini?

Citajuci forum, naisla sam na podatak da se po 6 mjeseci ceka za lijekove za stimuliranu MPO?!?! Ajme, to je stvarno previse  :Shock:  Mislim, mi jos nista ne znamo dal cemo morat na to (a najvj tome prethodi i AIH, jel tako?), al ja sam taj streberski tip koji uvijek gleda unaprijed pa ak dodje do toga, zelim znat koje su mi opcije - npr. da li je moguce na neki drugi nacin prije doc do lijekova (o vlastitom trosku ako treba)?

----------


## malenab

poz svima...iza mene su 3 neuspjela AIH-a i htjela bih promijeniti kliniku...čekam ljekove za IVF već 7 mj i tek u 2 mj ću ih dobiti...svašta me zanima al ak mi netko može reći gdje da počnem bilo bi super...vidim da u vinogradskoj imaju dobru statistiku pa bih se tamo prijavila...jel uvažavaju nalaze iz druge bolnice??koji mi nalazi trebaju?na koji broj se moram naručiti??koji je doktor najbolji??koliko se dugo čeka?jooj 100 pitanja  :Smile: 
ak mi netko može reći kako to sve ide bila bih jaaaaaaaaako happy  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

malenab, a dijelom ću odgovoriti i Billie Jeane o doktorima, u Vinogradskoj rade 4 doktora, ali ne možeš birati kod kojega ćeš. Jer se mijenjaju i ovisno valjda o dežurstvima, operacijama i sl. obvezama koje imaju na ginekološkom odjelu (tako sam barem ja shvatila, ako ima netko drugo objašnjenje neka me ispravi) rade na MPO odjelu, a mislim da su svi ok (nisam se susrela sa svima još). Što se tiče čekanja, mislim da se na prvi IVF dođe relativno brzo, a potom se prakticira pauza 6 mjeseci između dva stimulirana, no u međuvremenu možeš raditi prirodnjake, klomifenske... ovisi o dogovor s dr... Uvažavaju druge nalaze, ja sam se s VV prebacila u Vinogradsku, mislim da ti traže briseve ne starije od 6 mjeseci, i ako treba hormone te AMH (ne znam kakva ti je dijagnoza, odgovor na stimulaciju ako si je već imala... - to govorimo iz svog iskustva), i to je to. Dogovoriš konzultacije i dalje će ti se sve reći.

----------


## malenab

a jel ima netko br. tel. na koji se mogu naručiti??htjela bih što prije se naručiti

----------


## dea84

anddu, što se tice doktora dobro si napisala rada ih 4 i ovisno o dežurstvima tako i rade.
 Svi su ok stvarno ja nemam zamjerke. Za prve konzultacije možeš birat ako želiš nekog posebno ali dalje sve ide kod onoga koji taj dan radi. 

Za nalaze kada se dolazi iz druge bolnice stvarno ne znam ali ja već godinu dana imam iste nalaze i ništa nisam ponavljala. Sad prepostavljam da bi mogla papu i briseve ponovit.

Čekanje ima samo za injekcije ostakle postupke možete odmah već taj mjesec kad dobijete nalaze. Za injekcije je cca 6mj.

----------


## dea84

malenab za naručivanje br. 3787-689 ako želi kod prof. Kune za prve konzultacije zoveš njegovu tajnicu na zadnji 361

----------


## malenab

hvala vam cure...puno ste mi pomogle...zovem  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> A šta je macs?  Sorry,  znam da mogu i guglat ali virujen da ćete mi vi ovde to jednostavnije objasnit
> Jel se oplođuje sad više od 3 js?   Ako se ide po odmrznute js dal se uzima i kakva terapije da ih bude više novih ili se punktira samo jedna ako je ima?  Joj idem čitat unatrag da vas puno ne gnjavim...


Kinki, u jednom postu malo više sam stavila link gdje se pojašnjavaju picsi i macs. Ponavljam ga: http://healthmad.com/health/new-tech...vitrification/

BillieJean, Malenab - kao što su vam cure napisale, gore rade 4 doktora i mijenjaju se ovisno o dežurstvima na ginekologiji i rodilištu. Upoznala sam sva 4 i imam samo riječi hvale i za njih i biologa i sestre. 
Što se tiče nalaza, regularno se traže brisevi, papa, hormoni, a sve dodatno je individualno.

Stimulirani postupci (gonal, menopur) se čekaju po 6 mjeseci zato što se toliko čekaju injekcije. U međuvremenu se prakticiraju čisti prirodni ciklusi (bez ikakve stimulacije) ili uz slabu stimulaciju tabletama (najčešće klomifeni). 

Ja osobno nisam bila na inseminacijama jer zbog naše situacije nema smisla raditi ih. S njima kreću parovi s relativno dobrim nalazima.

Malenab, ako si imala već 3 AIH-a, definitivno ti je vrijeme da pređeš na "višu razinu", tj. ivf. Na konzultacije se ne čeka dugo.

----------


## andream

Billie J, meni je dr Bolanča radio transfer, pod paskom dr Tomića. Taj je postupak bio dobitan kao što vidiš u potpisu. Vidim na stranicama Podobnika da dr B radi i tamo kao vanjski suradnik. Ugodan i pristojan dr. Da li to znači da je sada postao samostalan u radu kad pišeš da si naručena kod njega?

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala svima na odgovorima  :Smile: 

@andream - super, čestitam!!!  :Smile:  To je baš lijepo čuti! A valjda je dr B postao samostalan, da. Ja sam bila kod njega prvi put - na pregledu i da mi kaze sto sve trebam obavit od pretraga i drugi put kad mi je radio HSG (uz pomoc 2 sestre, koje su super  :Smile:  ). Dobro, možda je za ove jednostavnije stvari samostalan, mi još nismo u nikakvim postupcima. Naručena sam da mi očita samo nalaz hormona pa da vidimo što dalje. Al sad dok čitam, možda ni nisam kod njega, ja sam mislila da to po defaultu ide, kod koga kreneš, onda i nastaviš, al znači ovisi tko je taj dan dežuran.

----------


## andream

Meni su na dobitnom transferu radili svi doktori: protokol odrađivao dr T, punkciju dr Grbavac, transfer dr B. A prvi pregled prof Kuna! Pa i trebao je biti nakon svega dobitan  :Smile:  Ako se što nije mijenjalo, onda pretpostavljam da i dalje uigrana ekipa radi tako. Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## Inesz

Prvi pregled dr T., kasnije dr K.... :Smile: 
Punkcija dr K.

Onda nastupio Dejo  :Very Happy: 
Transfer dr I. B.

Sestre divne...
Hvala im svima!

----------


## anddu

Iskreno, meni bi bilo draže da svaki dr. ima svoje pacijente, odnosno da me prati jedan dr. ali kad je već takva situacija, navikne se čovjek na sve.

----------


## linalena

Pusa komadi

trebam pomoć a malo mi stiska s vremenom, trebam napraviti hormone, jel se kod vas naručuje, koliko se čeka i dal se može naručiti telefonom???
dal rade i trombofiliju te AMH?
i kaj piše na uputnici????? pliz pliz hitno

----------


## anddu

Lina rade i trombofiliju i AMH, za trombofiliju znam da se ne mora naručiti, za ostalo ne znam (ja sam za AMH serum slala poštom), ne znam nažalost ni što ti treba pisati na uputnici, a AMH ti je bolje vaditi na Vuk Vrhovcu jer tamo ide na uputnicu, u Vinogradskoj plaćaš. Moraš se na VV naručiti ali ti termin, koliko se sjećam brzo daju
Moj ti je savjet da zoveš u laboratorije - evo link bolnice, http://www.kbsm.hr/.
Nadam se da koja cura zna više i da će ti napisati

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam prošle godine u ovo vrijeme vadila one klasične hormone (ništa dodatno) i morala sam se naručiti osobno. Telefonsko naručivanje nije bilo moguće.

----------


## BillieJean

Bok,

Da li je neka od vas radila možda postkoitalni test i da li to uopće rade u vinogradskoj? Naime, nama je do sad sve ok (spermiogram, papa, brisevi, HSG, hormoni), a preporučena nam je inseminacija. Ok, al mene svejedno kopka u čemu je stvar.....pa sam mislila možda još i to provjeriti....nekako je lakše kad znaš barem "zašto?"

----------


## frka

linalena, cini mi se da su druge cure za Vg pisale da, kad su dosle izvaditi AMH za koji se ne narucuje, za uobicajene hormone su samo prilozile uputnicu tako da su sve rijesile bez narucivanja...

----------


## linalena

hvala curke, no iznenadila me M, tak da bi mi u pon bio 4 dc
ipak ću pričekati sljedeći mjesec i nakon kozultacija sve zbaviti

----------


## kinki

> Bok,
> 
> Da li je neka od vas radila možda postkoitalni test i da li to uopće rade u vinogradskoj? Naime, nama je do sad sve ok (spermiogram, papa, brisevi, HSG, hormoni), a preporučena nam je inseminacija. Ok, al mene svejedno kopka u čemu je stvar.....pa sam mislila možda još i to provjeriti....nekako je lakše kad znaš barem "zašto?"


To šta si nabrojila nije sve.  Nije ni blizu.  Ima još 20ak pretraga koje sam ja radila..I sve je ok, i dalje ne znan uzrok...Postkoitualni test još malo ko i radi...Navodno i nije baš pouzdan.

----------


## BillieJean

kinki, hvala na odgovoru.......zapravo, malos sam si i razmislila i dosla do zaključka da je možda i bolje da ne znamo uzrok, jer onda nema onog podsvjesnog predbacivanja samom sebi ili partneru i slično......a eto, nema ni smisla obavljat hrpu još dodatnih pretraga i gubit vrijeme, ako te na kraju opet čeka isto......tako da sam si sad to malo posložila u glavi i ok je......idemo sad na tu ineseminaciju i nadam se da će bit ok, bar se napokon nešto događa, ide prema nečemu.....znači, kod vas i nakon dosta pretraga se i dalje ne zna uzrok? vidim u potpisu što ste sve prošli.....koliko dugo ste u postupcima, mislim prije koliko vremena ste krenuli?

----------


## BillieJean

Može li mi netko reći da li za inseminaciju (u prirodnom ciklusu) isto treba obaviti sve one pretrage - na AIDS pa krvna grupa i tako redom?? jer meni je doc samo rekao da trebamo obavit pravno i psihološko savjetovanje......pa reko bolje da provjerim sad nego dok bude kasno pa da propustimo ciklus.....jer je možda samo zaboravio spomenuti, tko će ga znat.....

----------


## ksena28

koliko se sad čeka od prvog poziva za narudžbu do prvog pregleda? jel rade još prirodnjake? koliko često? koliko se čeka na stimulirani postupak?

----------


## dea84

ksena, 
na pregled se čeka možda par dana
rade prorodnjake
na stimulirano cca 6mj

----------


## anaea40

možete li mi  reći je li se isti dan mogu dobiti nalaz bete u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Inesz

anaea, nalazi bete dobiju se oko 13 h, može čak i malo prije.

----------


## anaea40

Inesz, može li se nalaz saznati telefonom jer radim popodne, a nemam koga poslati?

----------


## b.a.b.y

Bila sam jučer nakon duže vremena,i ponovno sam se oduševila ljubaznošću doktora i sestri. Dobili smo hrpu pretraga za obavit i sve ispočetka u 1 mjesecu. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Mala Maja

Lijepi pozdrav, evo i ja/mi sam jedna od budućih polaznika VG. Upravo sam se naračuila na prve konzultacije 8.12.2011. i krećemo po prvi puta u borbu!
Čitala sam Vas toliko puta ali nisam bila aktivna chatom sve do sad kad sam dobila prvi termin za konzultacije. Naša dijagnoza je kod mene sve ok a mm Asthenozoospermia.
Imamo sina koji je upravo napunio 4 godine, a zadnje 2,5 g. se trudimo dobiti još dječice ali nam nije išlo pa smo se odlučili uputiti u VG.
Ovo mi je prvi post na ovom forumu pa sve Vas ujedno pozdravljam i želim nam ugodno druženje.

Pozz curke!

----------


## dea84

Dobro došla, mala maja  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke, dali se plaća u VG savjetovanje odnosno razgovor sa psihologom i pravnicom?

----------


## dea84

ne plaća se...

----------


## reny123

> Curke, dali se plaća u VG savjetovanje odnosno razgovor sa psihologom i pravnicom?


Ne plaća se, a za psihološko savjetovanje ti treba uputnica.

----------


## krgina

Bok svima! Čitam post od Male Maje, kao da sam ga ja pisala. Naime, i mi smo naručeni za 8.12. za prve konzultacije. Kod mene je sve (valjda) ok, muž na prvom spermiogramu imao astheno a drugi ćemo u srijedu ponoviti. 
Moramo li oboje doći na prve konzultacije ili to mogu sama obaviti sa svim dosadašnjim nalazima?

----------


## matahari

krgina, možeš na 1. konzultacije doći sama!

----------


## Mala Maja

Nama su rekle sestre da daođemo skupa jer ćemo se odmah oko svega dogovoriti za dalje a bolje je da je i mm prisutan, e sad ......hvala na odgovoru za uputnicu  :Smile:

----------


## malenab

poz cure...nije me bilo jedno vrijeme...nekako stiska s vremenom....
Kornny samo da se nadovežem, ja bila 24.10.na konzultacijama u V i na redu sam u 2 mj...za mene jako brzo pošto u OS čekam više od 6.mj.. i još bar 5mj ništa....prezadovoljna sam a bila samo jednom tamo...tak su svi ljubazni da čovjek ne povjeruje...ne mogu se ni sjetiti koji me doktor primio..neki mladi  :Smile:  uglavnom, čak ni nalaze nove ne moram vaditi,a imam ih od 2.mj...ništa....ja još ne vjerujem..sada smo na domaćoj radinosti a u 2 mj krećemo na IVF...

----------


## anddu

Ja sam s MM-om tamo samo na punkcijama i ponekom transferu :Aparatic:

----------


## krgina

> Ne plaća se, a za psihološko savjetovanje ti treba uputnica.


Uputnicu dobivamo svaki svoju od doktora opće prakse ili nam treba samo jedna (od mog ginekologa)?

----------


## dea84

koliko se sjecam svatko od svog doktora opće prakse

----------


## BillieJean

dea84, u pravu si - trebaju 2 uputnice....svatko od svog liječnika opće prakse

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo i nas, prve konzultacije obavljene  i primio nas je dr. Bolanča...uputio u daljnje pretrage koje moramo obaviti. Zaista mlada ekipa gore radi, ostala sam iznenađena ali pozitivno  :Smile: 
Rekao nam je da se AMH plaća nekih 300 kn pa da probamo na VV jer gore se ne plaća ništa za tu pretragu, pa molim da mi kažete jer to točno ako ste vadila skoro.Budem sutra iznazivala sve redom ostalo. Naručili se za savjetovanje kod psijatrice dr Kovak za 13.12.,  jer netko bio kod nje u VG?
Jao puna sam pitanja, znam sorry ako pitam previše!!!
Koliko se čeka nalaz briseva i pape, jel ovisi gdje ih radim, dali i to rade u VG ili mogu obaviti i vani?

----------


## anddu

Da AMH se u Vinogradskoj šlaća oko 260 kuna, a na Vuk Vrhovcu ti ide na uputnicu, nisam ja vadila ali sam čula od rguih cura da je tako. Najbolje ti je nazvati pa direktno njih sve pitati. Ne zna je li se naručuje. Za pp savjetovanje ja sam išla u obiteljski centar tako da o njemu ništa ne znam u VG, a briseve i papu radiš kod svog soc. ginekologa ili privatnog ako kod njega ideš. Ne znam koliko se nalazi čekaju u Zagrebu, na jugu se nalaz za briseve čeka 3 dana, osim klamidije kojoj treba 15 dana, a papa se čeka mjesec - to sve kod socijalca. 
Mala Maja sretno, i da čim prije pređeš na trudnički pdf!

----------


## BillieJean

Mala Maja, AMH se u VG plaća 264kn, za VV ne znam.....MM i ja smo nedavno bili kod dr Kolak na savjetovanju - nista strasno, brzo gotovo, usudila bih se reći čista formalnost.

----------


## renna

Curke moje iz VG , jel ima novih trudilica, kakvo je stanje jel ima dobrih beta :Smile: 
planiram ponovo u pobjede u VG , gdje sam doduše imala 5 ivf bez transfera :Cool:  ,pa da vidim jel nekom krenulo, a ako niej želim da nam svima krene :Very Happy: 
puse svima

----------


## andream

renna, pa kako to da nije došlo do transfera kod 5 ivf-a, to je popriličan broj? jesu li bili prirodnjaci ili polustimulirani? ja sam od pet postupaka završila na 2 AIH kad su pobjegli folikuli, a kod dva je bio transfer ali s betom nula. Peti je postupak bio uspješan, stimulirani. Ali nikad nisam bila bez transfera...

----------


## renna

> renna, pa kako to da nije došlo do transfera kod 5 ivf-a, to je popriličan broj? jesu li bili prirodnjaci ili polustimulirani? ja sam od pet postupaka završila na 2 AIH kad su pobjegli folikuli, a kod dva je bio transfer ali s betom nula. Peti je postupak bio uspješan, stimulirani. Ali nikad nisam bila bez transfera...


draga slab odgovor na stimulaciju i sa menopurom i s gonalom po 1 i 2 j.s, a u prirodnim i s femarima isto, a j.s niti jednom nije bila ok, sad sam bila u MB i imala prvi transfer, ali mi beta danas 0, tako da....uzas...

----------


## anddu

renna :Love: . Ja imam suprotbno iskustvo. Isto slabi odgovor na lijekove - plafon su bile 4 stanice na klomifenima prije dvije godine i pol godine u prvom postupku ali tada sam bila na VV-u i nisam došla do transfera. Drugi stimulirani na VV 2 stanice, isto bez transfera. Prešla u Vg i već 4 postupka s po 3,2 i dva s po jednom js za oplodnju i sva četiri puta došla do transfera. Sad čekam betu.

----------


## renna

joj draga , želim ti ogromnu betu za Božić....
neznam meni su oni svi ok tamo, ljubazni i super , jedino dr.T bi mogao malo više komunicirati :Cool: 
ostalo sve 5

----------


## tlukaci5

renna potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## dea84

anddu da ti i tu poželim sreću za danas...

----------


## anddu

Hvala dea84!

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo curke i današnji šrink obavljen  :Laughing: , dr. Kovak Mufić nam je ukratko objasnila da je to procedura koja ne traje dugo  :Smile: . Eto bili smo gotovi za doslovno 5 min koliko joj je trebalo da istipka mišljenje.

Jučer smo pohodile po sve te silne uputniceeeeee, ajme koliko papiraaa....naručena sam na VV 16. ovaj mjesec za AMH i rekli su mi da se samo participacija plaća, budem vidjela pa javim.
I tako krećemo..... polagano prvim koracima prema prvom..... valjda AIh.
Nekako sam sva puna energije bez obzira na ovo sumorno i teško vani vrijeme, dizanje u 6 mi uopće ne predstavlja nikakav problem  :Wink:  i jurim sve ovo obavljati.
Jer ste i vi bile pune elana ili je to trenutni adrenalin (mene ne pušta već tjedan dana...LOOOL)

----------


## BillieJean

i ja sam isto na pocetku bila sva "poletna" i puna elana, valjda zato što se napokon nešto počelo događati.....a ne da imaš osjećaj svaki mjesec da stojiš na mjestu......sretno!

----------


## BillieJean

Da li netko zna na koliko obično AIH-a šalju u VG prije IVF-a? Znam da je to individualno, ali bilo bi super da mi odgovori netko s istom dijagnozom (idiopatska neplodnost). Naime, razmišljala sam si ako ovaj AIH ne uspije, da ih pitam da me stave odmah na listu za lijekove. Budući da se čeka po 6 mj., do tada možemo ići na AIH-e i ako oni uspiju, super  :Smile:  i onda me maknu s liste i sljedeća na listi iza mene ih dobije. Ako AIH-i ne uspiju, bar neću morat nakon npr. 3 AIH-a da mi kažu "ok, sad idemo napravit IVF pa ćemo Vas stavit na listu" i čekat još 6 mj. na lijekove. Kak vam se čini taj plan i što mislite, da li je izvediv (hoće li pristat na to)?  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

*nakon koliko obično AIH-a

----------


## BillieJean

molim admina da izbriše zadnji post (htjela sam se ispravit, a zapravo sam dobro bila napisala u prvom postu) i ovaj nakon što izbriše prethodni. Dakle 2134 i 2135. Ispričavam se i hvala  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

ja ih obavila 5...

----------


## Mala Maja

I ja sam o tome razmišljala, čim donesemo sve nalaze i ako budu ko i do sada ja ok,  a mm astheno rekli su mi da idemo na prirodni AIH bez stimulacije, prvo pa budemo vidjeli za kasnije što i kako. Mislila sam da me stave na listu pa ako ne uspije AIH imam 6 mj. recimo do prvog IVF-a. Obzirom da nismo ništa konkretnije sa dr. B pričali čekamo nalaze pa ćemo vidjeti što on kaže na naše molbe. :Cool:

----------


## dea84

ja bi se stavila na listu a do tad probavala s AIH

----------


## applepie

pozdrav svima i sretan vam Božić! nakon 4 neuspješna IVF-a i konzultacija s dr planiram otići u drugu kliniku pa me zanima kako to kod vas izgleda. koliko se čeka na prvi pregled pa na postupak? kada su folikulometrije i koliko se čeka da dodjem na red (zanima me kako ću ih uskladiti s poslom)? što dr misle o prirodnim postupcima? imaju li standardan postupak s kojim idu kod novih pacijenata ili uzimaju u obzir one u drugim klinikama? znam da imam puno pitanja ali u mojoj glavi ih je još i više (sigurno je tako i kod većine vas) i nije mi jasno zašto se ništa ne događa (i endometrij i zameci su mi uvijek dobri). mislim da sve nalaze koje mi me mogli za početak tražiti imam.
to je za sada to, ali vjerojatno će se pojaviti još koje! hvala na odgovorima

e da, ja - reducirana prohodnost jajovoda (za sada), MM - sada sve ok (prije bio nešto lošiji spermiogram)

----------


## BillieJean

*applepie*, ja sam tek nova u svemu ovome pa tako i u vinogradskoj, al cu ti pokusati odg ono sto znam (ili mislim da znam  :Wink: ). Dakle, za prvi pregled se ne ceka dugo (mozda tjedan dana ili tako nesto, ispravite me ako krivo govorim). Za postupak sam čula da se čeka po 5-6 mj., naravno, govorim o stimuliranom IVF-u (toliko se u biti čeka na lijekove). Folikulometrije su obično oko 9, pol 10h i nažalost, čeka se po sat - sat i pol......nekad i duze (ako se dogodi da su svi doktori na drugim odjelima). Prirodni postupci, koliko znam, se provode također.

----------


## anddu

Samo ispravak za prvi stimulirani IVF ne čeka se dugo, ne znam točno koliko ali svakako puno manje od 5-6 mjeseci, a na svaki sljedeći stimulirani se ide za 6 mjeseci jer toliko je zapravo preporučena pauza. Između stimuliranih se naravno rade prirodnjaci, klomifenski... I da u zadnje je vrijeme dosta veća gužva pa se dugo i čeka za folikulometrije

----------


## BillieJean

> Samo ispravak za prvi stimulirani IVF ne čeka se dugo, ne znam točno koliko ali svakako puno manje od 5-6 mjeseci


Stvarno? Ne čeka se toliko na prvi? Ja sam mislila da je lista za lijekove podugačka pa da se svakako čeka oko 6 mjeseci... Onda super ako nije tako  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> Stvarno? Ne čeka se toliko na prvi? Ja sam mislila da je lista za lijekove podugačka pa da se svakako čeka oko 6 mjeseci... Onda super ako nije tako


I na prvi stimulirani se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci jer se toliko čeka na lijekove. Kod mene se znalo da nema previše smisla s prirodnjacima, ali svejedno nismo mogli brže upast u stimulirani zbog liste lijekova. 
A na folikulometrije se nekad čeka 20tak minuta, a nekad i po 2,5 sata, nema pravila, jednostavno ovisi o gužvi taj dan.

----------


## adria13

pozdrav...ja sad malo upadam, ali me zanima sve o čemu pričate, jer u 1.mj idem na prve konzultacije 
baš sam i ja razmišljala kako to funkcionira s folikulometrijama...
a jeli znate da li se na njih baš mora u VG ili recimo da se izbjegne to čekanje (zbog posla dosta nezgodno svakih par dana izlaziti  :Rolling Eyes: ) da li je moguće obaviti ih privatno i s tim nalazom se javiti...
pretpostavljam da ne, ali eto, moram ispitati  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

U ovo blagdansko vrijeme, vrijeme kada jedni drugima želimo sve najbolje, od srca želim zahvaliti osoblju Odjela za potpomognute oplodnje bolnice Sestra Milosrdnica. Osoblju  potpomognute želim lijep, siguran, ispunjen i radostan život, a na profesionalnom području puno velikih uspjeha i malenih beba.   :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Pridružujem se čestitkama Inesz. Cjelokupnom osoblju naša malena obitelj, koja će uskoro postati veća za jednog člana, želi sretnu i uspješnu 2012. godinu. Nama je već ova stara bila uspješna zahvaljujući upravo timu Vinogradske koji nam je već uljepšao samim time i 2012. Sretno dalje a bit će i više uspjeha vjerujem s novim Zakonom!

----------


## Tibi

evo da se i ja javim i poželim sve najbolje na privatnom i poslovnom planu našim doktorima, sestrama i biolozima u Vinogradskoj. Zahvaljujući njima mi smo imali najljepši Božić i doček Nove godine, ma svaki dan nam je ispunjen neopisivom srećom i ljubavlju, stoga od srca i zauvijek smo im muž i ja zahvalni na tome.

Također svim curama ovdje želim uspješne postupke, pozitivne bete i male mirišljave smotuljke.
Samo hrabro i ne odustajte od svojih snova. Nama je trebalo 11 godina da dočekamo naša dva mala sunašca.

ljubim vas sve i želim vam svima sve najbolje od srca

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## Mala Maja

Lijep pozdrav svima, evo da se i ja napokon javim sa nekim novostima...koje idu ovako ...nakon što smo izvadili sve pretrage  moguće i nemoguće sa papira za započeti postupak MPO-a.....M mi kasni već 11 dana! Danas sam radila zadnje pretrage , briseve i moja ginička mi napravi ujedno i ultrazvuk i veli hm...nešto temo mi se čini kao gestacijska vrečica, veliko je oko cca 5 mm i da skratim sutra idem vaditi betu u VG pa da vidimo što beta kaže je ili nije!???
Nekako se nadam da će biti veeeelika beta, rekla mi je između 17-28 000 da mora biti za taj stupanj trudnoće, oko 5 tjedana.
Tako nekako mi je i sa prvim sinom sve bilo,.....a do sada mi nije M nikada kasnila ali nemam nikakvih baš promjena, niti me cicke bole, niti mi se povrača,...ništ za razliku od prvi puta kada sam sa 5 tjedana počela boraviti u wc školjki po cijele daneeee.
Drage moje držim si figice i nadam pozitivnom + za sada.

pozz :Cool:

----------


## adria13

a nisi radila test na trudnoću još???

----------


## Mala Maja

Nalaz bete .... 0.6

Kućni test na trudnoću negativan, hma ...e sad ništa ne razumijem više! Čekam da mi dokt. počne smjenu da ju nazovem i pitam. :Sad: 
curke jel ima koja da je imala sličnu situaciju, i zanima me trudilice koje kreću u drugom mjesecu na AIH.

----------


## Mala Maja

Dobila inf. da ako ne dobijem M za tjedan dana da dođem na ultrazvuk i po terapiju za izazivanje menstruacije.
Ujedno sam i pokupila nalaze hormona sve mi se čini po vrijednostima ok samo me muči napomena na kraju D22. Dali netko zna što to znači?
Tnx curke

----------


## adria13

jeli to možda dan ciklusa kad si vadila hormone? i ja sam na toj terapiji, ciklus se baš odužio...50dc već  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## adria13

jel mi možeš napisati koje sve pretrage si morala napraviti nakon prvih mpo konzultacija
da vidim šta imam, a šta bi još trebala, jer sredinom mj ću nas naručiti na prve konzultacije

----------


## tlukaci5

pitanjce:zna li netko kad počinju raditi u vinogradskoj?

----------


## Inesz

sutra  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

hvala na odgovoru inesz! :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Cure, pomoć pliz. Gdje u Vinogradskoj je endokrinološki laboratorij?

----------


## andream

Kad uđeš prođeš pored kapelice koja ti je s lijeve strane i vidjet ćeš kiosk Tiska, prođeš ravno pored njega (on ti je onda s desne strane) i zgrada s desne strane je endo lab. Uh, nadam se da sam dobro objasnila. Ako si na liječenju u Vg, lab je preko puta zgrade gdje je MPO odjel.

----------


## ježić

Hvala, andream. Evo, i jedan info sam već dobila na pp. Snaći ću se sad lakše, u svakom slučaju.
Cure,  :Kiss:

----------


## medeni.angel

Pozdrav svima.....imam pitanje jedno pa ako mi mozete pomoci...
prije 2 - 2,5god u Vinogradskoj smo imali 3 inseminacije i 1 Mpo,sve negativno...u 12mj smo bili kod dr Lucija ali nismo uspjeli ni ovaj put...zanima me ako se ja i suprug odlucimo sad ici u Vinogradsku jer imamo jos 2 pokusaja tamo da li ce nas slati ponovo na sve pretrage bez obzira sto smo bili u postupku kod privatnika????

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav svima.....imam pitanje jedno pa ako mi mozete pomoci...
> prije 2 - 2,5god u Vinogradskoj smo imali 3 inseminacije i 1 Mpo,sve negativno...u 12mj smo bili kod dr Lucija ali nismo uspjeli ni ovaj put...zanima me ako se ja i suprug odlucimo sad ici u Vinogradsku jer imamo jos 2 pokusaja tamo da li ce nas slati ponovo na sve pretrage bez obzira sto smo bili u postupku kod privatnika????


Je li postupak MPO bio stimulirani illi prirodnjak?
Ako je bio stimulirani, prema važećm propisima imate još 5 puta pravo na postupak na teret HZZO-a.
Ako nije bio stimulirani, imate onda svi 6 postupaka na teret osiguranja.
Inseminacija i prirodni ciklusi izvantjelesne oplodnje (dakel oni u kojima se ne koriste gonadotropni lijekovi-npr gonal, menopur, cetrotide i sl.) ne ulaze u onaj broj od 6 pokušaja na teret HZZO-a.

Nalaze mogu tražiti  ponovo (osobito novi papa test i briseve) ako su vam postojeći stariji od godine dana ili prema indikaciji i procjeni liječnika.

----------


## medeni.angel

bili smo na stimuliranom(merional 38kom i suprefact sprey) kod Dr Lucija...a dok smo bili u Vinogradskoj svaki put su mi prepisali samo 2-3 Menopura i stopericu...a moram priznati da dosta dugo nismo vadili nalaze a iskreno neznam vise niti kakav je nalaz od supruga jer kad smo krenuli sa lijecenjem imao je nalaz Oligoasthenozoospermija....

----------


## ivka13

Vrlo lako da će tražiti novi spermiogram, nalaze hormona, papu i briseve ako to nije rađeno u periodu dužem od godine dana.

Najbolje je da nazoveš gore i naručiš se na konzultacije. Ne čeka se dugo za termin, možda max tjedan dana i vrlo brzo ćeš znati na čemu si i da li vam trebaju novi nalazi ili ne.

----------


## mimi80

Pozdrav!
Dobila sam duphaston jer nemam prirodnu mjesečnicu, danas je 10 dan otkad sam prestala uzimati tablete i još nije došla, ne znam što mi je činiti, dal da još malo pričekam.
Inače dogovor je za prvi AIH, kad dobijem mjesečnicu da se javim prvi dan, da se dogovorimo za folikumetriju, a od mjesečnice ni traga.
Imam pcos.

----------


## BillieJean

Ovak, pitala sam neki dan dr-a T da li nas mogu staviti na listu za lijekove za IVF (jer se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci) pa da u međuvremenu probavamo sa AIH-ima. Međutim, kaže on da ne može to tako i da moramo ići na 6 AIH-a prije toga.......6!!!!  :Shock:  A ja stalno mislila 3.... Jedan smo obavili, sad krećemo u drugi, što bi značilo još 4. Ok, al opet to stignemo obavit u 6 mjeseci (dok čekamo lijekove). Jel zna netko kako to funkcionira - zar tek dok se obavi svih 6 i ako nije uspjelo, tek onda te stavljaju na listu pa čekaš još 6 mjeseci?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Billie Jean stvarno ne znam za AIH, mi nikad nismo bili kandidati pa nemam informacija. Možda ti se netko javi tko zna. Puno ~~~~ da ti ovaj sljedeći bude dobitan!

----------


## andream

Billie, trebala si pitati sestre ili doca odmah da li trebaš čekati da ispucate sve AIHove pa tek onda na listu ili te već sada stavljaju na istu. Ali vidim po potpisu da ste idiopati, a ti tek u 28-oj, tako da ćete možda ipak trebati odraditi AIHove prije toga. I ja sam svojedobno (doduše na Vuku), iako već u 37-oj godini, trebala prvo "odraditi" nekoliko AIHova pa tek onda u "pravi" postupak, stimulirani IVF. Sretno!

----------


## BillieJean

Pa da, i planiram u pon ponovno pitat za tu mogućnost (stavljanja na listu), ali sam prošli put ostala malo zbunjena i šokirana kad sam čula 6 pa se nisam baš snašla  :Wink:  

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Da li zna netko da li u Vinogradskoj prakticiraju da ukoliko se u postupku s klomifenom dobije više od 3 folikula, a trebalo se ići na AIH, da li u tom slučaju ipak prebacuju na IVF? Da li se nekom to dogodilo ili da zna takav slučaj? Hvala

----------


## anddu

Billie Jean vidim da ti nitko nije odgovoriom, za Vg ne znam kako ti tretiraju znam da sam čitala za neke druge klinike da pređu s AIh na IVF ako ima više folikula. Nismo nikad bili na AIh pa detalje ne znam, u svakom slučaju puno ~~~~~~~~ za bilo koji oblik postupka. U kojoj ste fazi? Je li gužva gore?

----------


## BillieJean

*anddu*, je, gužva je gore.  :Sad:  Danas sam čekala 2,5h!!! Samo za folikulometriju koja je za minutu gotova. Uglavnom, već sam napisala u temi o inseminaciji - od 5 folikula razvilo se 3 pa ipak idemo na AIH.

----------


## Baby blue

Nedavno sam bila na prvoj AIH/IUI u VG, pa sa malo pogledala forume čisto iz razloga jer ludim doma od čekanja beta Hcg-a i da malo olakšam dušu. Vidim da su ugl pacijentice zadovoljne Dr.T-om i slažem se, ali stvarno se svima čini medicinsko osoblje tamo ljubazno? Mene je jako zasmetalo da su ljubazne prema meni dok je doktor ili moj muž u blizini a dok ih nema, onda više nisam gospođa nego je više nešto tipa-čuj ti mala skini se sad. I imam informativno pitanje za sve pacijentice tamo, zar nijednoj ne smeta da nije mužu dopušteno da je kraj žene kod tih postupka ili barem poslije dok leže? Radi se o stvaranju zajedničkog djeteta i kao što mogu biti muževi prisutni na porodu zašto te i ovdje? Ili jednostavno to nikome ne smeta osim meni?

----------


## anddu

> Nedavno sam bila na prvoj AIH/IUI u VG, pa sa malo pogledala forume čisto iz razloga jer ludim doma od čekanja beta Hcg-a i da malo olakšam dušu. Vidim da su ugl pacijentice zadovoljne Dr.T-om i slažem se, ali stvarno se svima čini medicinsko osoblje tamo ljubazno? Mene je jako zasmetalo da su ljubazne prema meni dok je doktor ili moj muž u blizini a dok ih nema, onda više nisam gospođa nego je više nešto tipa-čuj ti mala skini se sad. I imam informativno pitanje za sve pacijentice tamo, zar nijednoj ne smeta da nije mužu dopušteno da je kraj žene kod tih postupka ili barem poslije dok leže? Radi se o stvaranju zajedničkog djeteta i kao što mogu biti muževi prisutni na porodu zašto te i ovdje? Ili jednostavno to nikome ne smeta osim meni?


Baby blue to mi stvarno nikada nije palo na pamet, niti sam ikad promislila i poželjela da mi je muž kraj mene. A mislim da je ok da muških nema tamo, jer prostorne mogućnosti to ne dozvoljavaju. Meni ne bi bilo ugodno da je u onoj sobi kraj mene, dok dolazim s punkcije, i silazim s gin. stola nečiji muž. Ali eto sve smo različite. Bila sam u postupcima i na VV-u pa ni tamo muževa nema ni blizu. 

Što se tiče ljubaznosti stvarno su svi prema meni bili i više nego ljubazni. To što si napisala nikad nisam osjetila niti vidjela da je tako bilo prema nekome drugome.

----------


## Baby blue

> Baby blue to mi stvarno nikada nije palo na pamet, niti sam ikad promislila i poželjela da mi je muž kraj mene. A mislim da je ok da muških nema tamo, jer prostorne mogućnosti to ne dozvoljavaju. Meni ne bi bilo ugodno da je u onoj sobi kraj mene, dok dolazim s punkcije, i silazim s gin. stola nečiji muž. Ali eto sve smo različite. Bila sam u postupcima i na VV-u pa ni tamo muževa nema ni blizu. 
> 
> Što se tiče ljubaznosti stvarno su svi prema meni bili i više nego ljubazni. To što si napisala nikad nisam osjetila niti vidjela da je tako bilo prema nekome drugome.


Hvala na svojem mišljenju anddu. Izgleda da nas ima različitih, ja imam samo 24 godine i ja i suprug smo dosta povezani i njegova podrška mi je uvijek važna pogotovo jer padam skoro u nesvijest čim vidim ginekologa općenito  :Smile:  No, malo sam se uvrijedila jer me sestra tretirala kao balavicu čim smo bile na samo, a ona je valjda još mlađa od mene. Nisam ni ja ispala nevinašce na kraju, jer sam dramu skoro napravila jer meni je prisutnost mog supruga bila psihički vrlo važna, a i muž mi je liječnik u istoj zgradi i cijeli postupak traje samo 5 min i Dr.T uopće nije proturječio našoj molbi hvala bogu i nije bilo nikakvih prostornih problema. Ja sam se nedavno preselila u Hr, i nisam znala da je tu normalno da muževi odu na kavu i da je nemoguće drugačije očito. Neznam dali da se osjećam kao čudakinja ili prohtjevna ili možda ima koje još ljudsko biće kojemu je lakše dok je partner pokraj i svojim smiješkom ti daje do znanja da sve bude ok kako god da ispalo i da nisam sama u svemu tome.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mislim da je prisustvo supruga skroz nepraktično u postupcima mpo, a i, ruku na srce, medicinsko osoblje baš i nema vremena za objašnjavanje često znatiželjnim našim polovicama, a rušenje u nesvijest i sl da ne spominjem (punkcija). Mislim da je tvoje viđenje prilično romantično, toga u mpo (postupcima) baš i nema...

----------


## andream

Poptisujem macu, koliko znam ni u jednoj državnoj klinici ne prakticira se prisustvo budućeg tate (trebaš vidjeti primjerice uvjete na vuku vrhovcu pa bi ti sve bilo jasno). Tamo nema ni dovoljno ležajeva za žene nakon postupaka, kamoli za očeve. A o ljubaznosti, svi mi imamo dobre i loše dane, ovo je doduše osjetljiva grana medicine (a koja uostalom nije?), pa im ne zamjeram ni eventualno pristup "skini se mala"-ma gledaj to s vedrije strane, kako god... Sretno!

----------


## anddu

Baby blue nemoj me krivo shvatiti, nisam mislila da si čudakinja, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje. Nego jednostavno mislim da u uvjetima koji jesu takvo nešto nije moguće. I ja sam,a vjerujem i sve druge, jako povezana sa svojim mužem. Da nisam ne bih ga voljela i bila s njim, a kamoli prolazila sve kroz što prolazimo!

----------


## Gaga76

Baby blue, meni je Vinogradska Ok, kao i sestre. Desi se svakom loš dan... Bilo bi super da su uvjeti takvi pa da svaki pacijent ima svoju sobu (pa bi onda i muževi mogli biti potvora onima koji to žele), ali realnost je bolna. Ja sam bila presretna kad sam vidjela da u Vinogradskoj imaju sobu i par kreveta za odležati nakon postupka, jer nakon VV mi je valjda sve super. Na VV je (bar kad sam ja bila) tolika gužva bila da nakon punkcije niti ne ležiš, a nakon postupka ti jedva daju 5 min i onda čekaš u hodniku još 2 sata da bi ti rakli par riječi i poslali te doma. A i kakvih sam se sve med.sestri nagledala u životu, ove su na mene stvarno ostavile dobar dojam. Nadam se da će ti se utisak popraviti ... Želim ti puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Baby blue

Hvala svima na svojim mišljenjima  :Smile:  OMG, pa to je strašno za VV. Ja nemam skoro nikakvih iskustva sa klinikama (kao pacijent), a još manje onima u HR jer sam se nedavno doselila ovamo opet, nakon djetinjstva. Prestrašno je da država u kojoj ima veliko pomanjkanje nataliteta ima takav odnos i nemar do toga svega, da žena ne može niti odležati poslije ili da stave više žena u jednu sobu, šta mi se čini nesterilno zbog embrija. Barem znam da mi ne padne na pametu u VV iči. Ajoj, sad mi jasno zašto smo ja i sestre na ratnoj nozi bile, izgleda da ja nisam znala iz neiskustva kakvo je stanje oko MPO u HR a sestre vjerojatno poludjele dok je došla jedna sa svojim prohtjevima  :Sad:  Stvarno nisam znala, bar nisam bila bezobrazna :/ Zahvaljujem na lijepim željama i isto vam svima želim i trudilicama i skoro novopečenim mamicama  :Smile:

----------


## andream

I ja sam kao Gaga prošla prvo VV a onda Vg... prostorni uvjeti nebo i zemlja. Srećom pa je rezultat u obje klinike bio trudnoća pa je sve palo u drugi plan, tako da za cure koje su startale s Vg, uistinu imate najbolje prostorne i tehničke uvjete, za poželjeti... doktori i biolozi samo su nastavak toga  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Pozdrav svima, eto ja u petak idem na prvu folikulometriju pa ako bude sve ok idući tjedan na punkciju. Recite mi da li se u postupku sa klomifenom dobiva narkoza,da li ležim nakon punkcije i koliko ležim nakon transfera. Zadnji puta nisam punkciju ni dočekala pa ne znam proceduru! Sretnooooooo!!!!

----------


## anddu

Potpunu anesteziju dobivaš mislim ovisno o broju folikula, ali ćeš vjerojatno dobiti lokalnu. Iako recimo u studenom kad sam bila na punkciji, niti jedna od nas 5 cura (a bilo nas je i s klomifenima i u stimuliranom) nije dobila apsolutno ništa. Bila je doduše subota, ali to je prvi put da stvarno punckiju skoro pa nisam ni osjetila, a imala sam bolne i s lokalnom anestezijom. Puno ovisi i o položaju folikula.
Sat vremena ležiš i nakon punkcije ako dobiješ anesteziju bilo koje vrste, a isto toliko i nakon transfera. I sretno za petak i dalje~~~~~~~~

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala na brzom ogovoru, eto sad ćemo probat sa Komifenom, ako ne uspije na listi smo u 4 mjesecu za stimulirani.  E, samo jedna informacija za slučaj ako tko ne zna. Klomifen sam nabavila u Bosni i to za 25 kuna! Ne treba ga ni naručit, ima u gotovo svakoj ljekarni. Eto čisto jedna informacija za sve koje ćete sa Klomifenom u postupak!  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

b.a.b.y., inače je bilo pravilo u Vg da se u ful stimuliranim postupcima ide u opću anesteziju, a u klomifenskim se dobije ona injekcija koktel koja te poprilično ošamuti. 
Zadnji put kad sam bila u postupku (10.mj.) sam se predbilježila za koktel jer sam imala malo folikula, ali sam na kraju išla u opću anesteziju jer više nisu imali koktela. Tada je netko bio rekao da koktela više neće ni imati. Da li je to bila samo glasina ili je stvarno tako, to bi trebale potvrditi cure koje su u međuvremenu bile u postupcima.
Uglavnom, i bez koktela i anestezije se dade sve izdržati, ne boli ništa jako, a neke uopće ništa ni ne osjete i sve je brzo gotovo. 

Sretno!!!

----------


## Baby blue

[QUOTE=b.a.b.y;2056890]Hvala na brzom ogovoru, eto sad ćemo probat sa Komifenom, ako ne uspije na listi smo u 4 mjesecu za stimulirani.  E, samo jedna informacija za slučaj ako tko ne zna. Klomifen sam nabavila u Bosni i to za 25 kuna! Ne treba ga ni naručit, ima u gotovo svakoj ljekarni. Eto čisto jedna informacija za sve koje ćete sa Klomifenom u postupak!  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Nadovezujem se na info temu klomifena. Meni baš nije bilo usput do bosne ići, pa sam ga ja naručila u privatnoj ljekarni u hr i oni ga naručili iz Austrije od nekog proizvođača-Arcana, i došao je za par dana, i na recept se dobije besplatno.

----------


## anddu

Ivka ja sam išla u studenom u postupak, i od nas 5 nitko nije dobio niti koktel niti anesteziju, ali bila je subota pa znam da tada nema anesteziologa. Očito nije glasina, ajoj meni samoi zadnja punkcija nije bila bolna, ostale i s koktelom neizdržljive :Sad:

----------


## BillieJean

> Baby blue, meni je Vinogradska Ok, kao i sestre. Desi se svakom loš dan...


I meni je Vinogradska ok, zapravo, sestre su mi super.....a doktori bi po meni mogli biti malo pričljiviji.....al kužim zakaj nisu - nemaju vremena.....a zakaj nemaju vremena?? E to mi je najveća zamjerka - radi loše organizacije!!! Ne možete mi reć da je ok da radi jedne folikulometrije (koja traje 2min) ja moram čekat 2,5h!! Mislim da se to može bolje organizirati, npr. folikulometrije od-do.....transferi od-do itd, itd.....mislim, znaju koliko ce pacijentica doci taj dan, jer ne dolaze tamo bas neke tipa "dobar dan, ja dosla"....eto, to mi je najveca zamjerka.....a da ne spominjem da sam primjetila da se ne ulazi unutra kako je tko dosao, vec svaki put barem 3 žene koje su došle nakon mene, uđu prije mene.....zašto?! :/ Pa mi dr T objašnjava "a znate, dok nam dođe netko prvi put pa ima hrpu papira pa dok mi to sve pročitamo i natipkamo..." Ok, kužim, al daj onda prvo primi one koji će unutra biti 2min (jer kao što spomenuh, ionako ne prozivaju redom kako je tko došao)!! Krenulo me....  :Laughing:

----------


## BillieJean

> E, samo jedna informacija za slučaj ako tko ne zna. Klomifen sam nabavila u Bosni i to za 25 kuna! Ne treba ga ni naručit, ima u gotovo svakoj ljekarni.


Tako je, i ja sam nabavila u Bosni (da imam zalihu), ali ono što izgleda ni gore u Vinogradskoj ne znaju, a to je da se klomifen najnormalnije dobije na (plavi) recept kod ginekologa i ništa se ne plaća! Ima ga u ljekarni kod VV, samo što nije onaj Belupov nego austrijski Clomiphen (proizvođač Arcana). Jer meni dr T nekoliko puta naglasio da ne ide na recept pa čisto da znate da ide (provjereno)  :Smile:

----------


## MALIANĐEO

i ja sam ga dobila na plavi recept od soc. ginekologa, kod nas u ljekarni grdadska se malo čeka, ali ga dobijem

----------


## ivka13

I ja sam Klomifen nabavila u Bosni po 25kn. Prvi put kad sam išla u klomifenski, nitko mi nije nudio recept. Drugi put mi je dr.T već krenuo ispisivati recept kada sam rekla da nije potrebno, da ga već imam doma.

----------


## BillieJean

> Drugi put mi je dr.T već krenuo ispisivati recept kada sam rekla da nije potrebno, da ga već imam doma.


Pa kaj oni gore uopće ispisuju recepte? Meni nisu nikad, nego uvijek moram otici kod svog ginekologa i onda mu pokazati što su mi gore napisali (na običnom papiru, pisaćom mašinom) i na temelju toga tek dobijem recept (tako je bilo za Klomifene, Utrogestane i Sumamed, koji su svi bili na preporuku doktora u Vinogradskoj pa znam da sam si mislila "zakaj mi jednostavno ne napišu recept i gotovo" al izgleda da tako ne ide......ili ide?!)

----------


## anddu

A zasto su ti oni propisali sumamed?

----------


## BillieJean

> A zasto su ti oni propisali sumamed?


Ma to je bilo nakon HSG-a.

----------


## anddu

Vidim, obavilo ste AIH. Pa saljem puno~~~~~~~~~ da je ovaj dobitan

----------


## BillieJean

> Vidim, obavilo ste AIH. Pa saljem puno~~~~~~~~~ da je ovaj dobitan


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Recepte za lijekove na teret HZZO-a mogu pisati jedino doktori primarne zdravstvene zaštite (doktori opće prakse i socijalni ginekolozi). Za lijekove koji ne idu na recept (npr femara, suprefact) dovoljan je tzv. privatni recept koji onda mogu pisati doktori u bolnicama. 
A za čekanja, oboružajte se strpljenjem jer tako zna biti i u drugim bolnicama čiji doktori obavljaju samo MPO. Sretno cure!

----------


## Baby blue

Pozz svima. Jučer sam dobila rezultate svoj prvog AIH, nakon 14 d. ß=545  :Smile:  Mislila sam da je to skoro nemoguće u prvom pokušaju jer ja imam policistične jajnike a MM oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu. Svaki dan strahujem da se nešto ne dogodi i da ne dođe do komplikacija, ali ugl pišem vam da ohrabrim sve one koje ovih dana očekuju betu i želim vam iste rezultate, ako može i bolje  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Baby blue  :Smile: , čestitam. To je to-trudna si. Opusti se i uživaj.

Moguće je uspijeti i od prvog puta u IVF-u, čak i tamo gdje ne bi pomislili da će ići tako lako.

Moja prijateljica prije tri mjeseca isto zatrudnjela u VG iz prvog AIH-a.

 :Smile: 
Sve je moguće.... Sretno!

----------


## malenab

pozz trudilice i one trudne  :Smile:  ja jučer pokupila svoju dozu lljekova za ivf..nešt mi nije jasno, dobila sam 10 gonala ..na dan dva komada..kak tak malo???ne kužim?7dc moram na uzv da se vidi kak to djeluje i onda po potrebi cetrotid(2 kutije)..to je samo 5 dana stimulacije...jel to inače ide tako???malo sam zbunjena pa neka mi netko objasni da ne šizim

----------


## kkristi

pozdrav svima! 17.02. sam naručena u VG na prve konzultacije kod prof.K i moram priznati da imam VELIKU tremu jer nam je situacija i veše nego komplicirana.

----------


## ivka13

> pozz trudilice i one trudne  ja jučer pokupila svoju dozu lljekova za ivf..nešt mi nije jasno, dobila sam 10 gonala ..na dan dva komada..kak tak malo???ne kužim?7dc moram na uzv da se vidi kak to djeluje i onda po potrebi cetrotid(2 kutije)..to je samo 5 dana stimulacije...jel to inače ide tako???malo sam zbunjena pa neka mi netko objasni da ne šizim


Ne brini za dozu, vidjet će oni na uzv kako se razvijaju folikuli pa ćeš razmjerno tome i dalje dobivat injekcije. Tako sam i ja dobila u startu 10 gonala pa sam nakon prve folikulometrije dobila još 10 gonala + cetrotide.

----------


## Gaga76

Slažem se da bi se puno toga moglo bolje organizirati. Meni također nije jasno da me za dogovor s doktorom naručuju u 9 ujutro kad im je najveća gužva. Mislim da je manje-više i po drugim bolnicama ludnica što se tiče čekanja. A i doktori su svugdje u tolikoj gužvi da jedva stignu baciti pogled na nalaze i nitko ti se nema vremena posvetiti koju minutu više... To je nažalost činjenica koja se još dugo neće promijeniti.

----------


## Gaga76

> pozdrav svima! 17.02. sam naručena u VG na prve konzultacije kod prof.K i moram priznati da imam VELIKU tremu jer nam je situacija i veše nego komplicirana.


Pozdrav kkristi ! Nemoj se bojati, dr.K. je super i nadam se da će ti pomoći da riješiš nastalu situaciju.. Javi kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto malo da se izjadam. 
Bila sam na punkciji i usprkos Komifenima imala sam samo jednu jajnu stanicu koja se nije opodila. Uz sve to imala sam toliko bolnu punkciju da sam umirala od bolova šest dana. :Sad:  Znam da su šanse bile malene ali ovaj neuspjeh me stvarno bacio u depresiju.Počinjem gubit nadu....... Nadam se da ću se dobit do 4 mjeseca jer tada me čeka stimulirani.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## BillieJean

*b.a.b.y*, baš mi je žao, ali nemoj gubit nadu!  :Love:  Za čas će 4. mjesec. Koliko si folikula imala?

----------


## b.a.b.y

Jedan folikul. Čudno mi je da sam od tog jednog uboda doživjela toliku bol. Ma koma, baš mi se sve zamjerilo. Znam da ne smijem gubit nadu ali zaista mi je sve gore i gore funkcionirat u svakodnevnom životu. No, imaš pravo uskoro će 4 mjesec a s njime novi strahovi ali i nada.

----------


## matahari

Tko ti je radio punkciju?




> Jedan folikul. Čudno mi je da sam od tog jednog uboda doživjela toliku bol. Ma koma, baš mi se sve zamjerilo. Znam da ne smijem gubit nadu ali zaista mi je sve gore i gore funkcionirat u svakodnevnom životu. No, imaš pravo uskoro će 4 mjesec a s njime novi strahovi ali i nada.

----------


## BillieJean

> Jedan folikul. Čudno mi je da sam od tog jednog uboda doživjela toliku bol. Ma koma, baš mi se sve zamjerilo. Znam da ne smijem gubit nadu ali zaista mi je sve gore i gore funkcionirat u svakodnevnom životu. No, imaš pravo uskoro će 4 mjesec a s njime novi strahovi ali i nada.


Ma ništa me više ne čudi. U ovo kratko vrijeme od kad smo u postupcima sam već doživjela dosta boli. Nakon prvog AIH-a neopisivi bolovi, temperatura....nakon drugog, ništa! HSG me bolio za pop*....tako da sam jednu stvar naučila, a to je da nema pravila i da zapravo nikad ne znaš kaj možeš očekivat.....osim promjena raspoloženja od potpunog optimizma do potpunog pesimizma. Tako da je to samo faza koja će proći, pogotovo kako se približava sljedeći postupak i nova nada, kao što si i sama rekla  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure dage žao mi je da vas punkcija boli. Zar više ne daju kratkotrajnu opću ili koktel u venu ako je manje folikula?

----------


## dea84

Iskreno i mene je prvi put bolilo ali eto bi je jedan folikul pa se izdrži. A kad sam ih imala 3 folikula i dobila taj tzv. koktel mislila sam da neću izdržat...užasna bol a tako je bilo i curama koje su bile samnom na punkciji. A prošla sam i HSG i biopsije i ništa me nije toliko bolilo ko taj put.
Taj koktel više nema navodno kad sam ja bila u 10mj. su rekli da više se ne prizvode ili tako nešto. Opća se dobije s više folikula. Samo je problem kad je vikend mislim da nema anesteziologa i da nema ništa  :Smile:  Ali to ne mogu tvrdit jer nisam još bila za vikend  :Smile:

----------


## b.a.b.y

> Tko ti je radio punkciju?


Punkciju je radio dr. Tomić. Sve bi mi to izdržale samo da je rezultat za poželjet. Eto ja nažalost ne samo da imam muža sa morfologijom od samo 1% već i nikako da dobim zrelo jajašce. Moja trudnoća mi počinje ličit na znanstvenu fantastiku.

----------


## ivka13

b.a.b.y., ne reagiramo sve jednako na bol. Mene punkcije nisu tako jako boljele da je bilo neizdrživo, sjećam se druge punkcije (bio je čisti prirodnjak), ta me je jače bolila jer smo do te jedne stanice došli tek u četvrtom pikanju jajnika. I menga nakon stimuliranog je bila za poludit prvi dan od bolova. Ali nekako čovjek sve to zaboravi i fokusira se na daljnje postupke i planove. 
Vidim da smo u sličnoj situaciji, i MM ima jako lošu morfologiju, uz mali broj i slabu pokretljivost, i hba test je pokazao da ih samo 8% ima sposobnost vezivanja za js. Kod mene je sve ok, ali je neobjašnjivo zašto ne reagiram baš najbolje na stimulaciju (s klomifenom 1js, u stimuliranom 3js, a doktor očekivao 20!), a svi znamo koliko nam je js potrebno za kakav-takav uspjeh uz ovakav spermiogram. 
Ali ne posustajemo...mi se čak i nadamo da će se jednog dana dogodit čudo i da će nam se možda dogodit i prirodna trudnoća. 
Zato vjerujem u ovu ekipu u Vg, veliko mi olakšanje predstavlja napredak tehnologije i nove vrste postupaka koji se rade gore i te mi stvari ulijevaju nadu da će sve ovo imati happy end. 

Zato, zaboravi na bol, usmjeri svoje misli u pozitivno i drž se! Sretno!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Ivka 13 mi smo zaista u gotovo istim problemima. I meni je u zadnjoj punoj stimulaciji nakon 32 Menopura dr. rekao da očekuje barem 20 folikula kad ono 5 i to 2 prazna.  Zašto,tko zna.
Tako mi je super kad vidim da si pozitivna, odmah si mi dala nadu. Želim ti svu sreću u postupcima a sudeći po potpisu možda se i vidimo!

----------


## anddu

Cure jest radile AMH? Meni je nizak i imam identični odgovor na stimulacije kao i vi, trenutno i gori.

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## ivka13

> Cure jest radile AMH? Meni je nizak i imam identični odgovor na stimulacije kao i vi, trenutno i gori.


Nisam radila AMH...kako su svi moji nalazi ok, tako smo se orijentirali na sve pretrage koje je MM trebao učiniti. I sve si nekako mislim da je možda jedan stimulirani postupak premalo da donosimo neke zaključke pa ćemo pričekati da prođe drugi stimulirani kako bismo se mogli odlučiti za neke još dodatne pretrage.

----------


## ivka13

b.a.b.y. jesu li vama, s obzirom na dijagnozu i posebno morfologiju, predložili PICSI?

----------


## Kadauna

zna li itko kad se treba doći u laboratorij za vađenje krvi ujutro? Od koliko sati i kad budu gotovi nalazi? Šalju li poštom doma ili mailom? Mislim na sve spolne hormone, plus štitnjača............... hormoni i anti-tijela

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

kadauna,
enokrinološki laboratorij Vinogradska 7:30 do 9:30 prima uzorke.
ja sam radila u 6. mjesecu i tada se je za spolne hormone trebalo naručiti, dati okvirni datum dolaska. 
a nalazi se čekaju, kako koji-uglavnom svi spolni hormoni bili su mi gotovi u roku od 2-3 tjedna (osim AMH, kojeg su ponavljali).
 :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Inesz hvala, jel šalju nalaze na mail ili se mora doći po njih?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

kadauna meni su prije jedno godinu slali na mail

----------


## BillieJean

> Inesz hvala, jel šalju nalaze na mail ili se mora doći po njih?


Koliko ja znam (ja sam bila u 10. mj.), treba se doći po njih - jedino šalju AMH (on se i plaća) pa onda usput pošalju i ostale koje si vadila isti dan.....ali su mi na kraju i ostale poslali mailom - prije vađenja su mi rekli da ne može tako, ali onda sam nazvala nakon par dana i zamolila da mi pošalju mailom (rekla im da ne mogu nikako doći, a da uostalom već imaju moj mail u bazi podataka). I čini mi se da je netko rekao da se čeka 2-3 tjedna.....baš sam sad išla pogledat na nalazima - one koje sam vadila 3. dan (onih više) su bili gotovi za 9 dana, a progesteron odmah sljedeći dan.

----------


## andream

Svim curama u Vg sretno u postupcima.
Mi smo svoju drugu srećicu čekali i dočekali 7. veljače, dečka, i cjelokupni tim osoblja bolnice od srca i ovim putem pozdravljamo uz jedno veliko Hvala!

----------


## ivka13

> Svim curama u Vg sretno u postupcima.
> Mi smo svoju drugu srećicu čekali i dočekali 7. veljače, dečka, i cjelokupni tim osoblja bolnice od srca i ovim putem pozdravljamo uz jedno veliko Hvala!


Bravo, Andream! Čestitam! Pusa sretnim roditeljima, curki i dečku!

----------


## dea84

Andream, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## Baby blue

Pitanje za sve čiji partneri imaju loši spermiogram, a ste isprobale poboljšati partnerov spermiogram da oni uzimaju određene koktele vitamina i minerala bar 3 mjeseca prije oplodnje??? Ja sam naišla na puno razno raznih medicinskih članaka i istraživanja da se broj,pokretljivost i morfologija mogu poprilično popraviti time....vjerojatno će dijagnoza ostat ista ili slična ali velika je razlika dal je netko na granici minimalnosti i granici da je skoro pa uredan nalaz. Iako to nije medicinska činjenica, sigurno ne može odmoći.

----------


## medeni.angel

Bok
Jel mi moze samo netko potvrditi da li je jos uvijek ovaj broj kod sestara kad se treba naruciti za termin:01 3787 689???
Hvala

----------


## BillieJean

Je, to je taj broj.

----------


## medeni.angel

OK hvala....nisam zvala od naseg zadnjeg postupka prije 2god pa nisam bila sigurna ...pa boljem da pitam....

----------


## malenab

pozz svima...evo  prvi IVF je iza nas..prije 3 dana bio je transfer.od 12 izvađenih js,6 su dobre,3 zamrzli a 3 oplodili..od tih 3 jedna se oplodila..napuhnuta sam ko balon...jel to tako tako treba biti?? znam da je to od ljekova al nebi to trebalo već polako dolaziti na svoje??
i da vas pitam,dobila sam terapiju od 3 normabela na dan...jel netko to pije uopće??

andream čestitam od srca.. :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

bok curke...trebam malo objasnjenje..
nakon 1god pauze u vinogradskoj danas bila na razgovoru za ponovni postupak pa sam malo bila iznenadena sto sam na listi za 6mj,,,zanima me da li se dobiju lijekovi od njih ili sve sam kupujes,da li smzravaju js i jos jedan mi je veliki upitnik da li obavezno obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje iako smo mi vec dugo u tom procesu lijecenja?
hvala na odgovoru...

----------


## ivka13

> bok curke...trebam malo objasnjenje..
> nakon 1god pauze u vinogradskoj danas bila na razgovoru za ponovni postupak pa sam malo bila iznenadena sto sam na listi za 6mj,,,zanima me da li se dobiju lijekovi od njih ili sve sam kupujes,da li smzravaju js i jos jedan mi je veliki upitnik da li obavezno obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje iako smo mi vec dugo u tom procesu lijecenja?
> hvala na odgovoru...


Ako si na listi za 6.mj. za stimulirani, to je još i super jer se čeka po pol godine na injekcije. Injekcije se dobiju kod njih. Smrzavaju js, a vjerujem da će u 6.mj. već biti na snazi i novi zakon kad će se moći zamrzavat embriji. Vjerojatno bi ti doktor rekao da napravite pravno i psihološko savjetovanje da je smatrao potrebnim.

Zanima me, s obzirom da si imala pauzu od godine dana, da li je doktor ponovo tražio nove nalaze hormona i neke druge nalaze (ako nemaš friške)?

----------


## medeni.angel

dobila sam listu za nove nalaze jer smo mi zadnji put radili nalaze 2008god....e to je super sto su malo izmjenili sve ali sam stvarno malo bila zbunjena kad su me upisivali jer je prije bilo samo nazoves i dogovoris i to je to...
jedino me malo samo brine sto u 8mj ulazim u 38god pa me malo strah od ponovnog neuspjeha jer kazu sto si stariji da je sve teze...ali sta je tu je..

----------


## medeni.angel

zaboravila sam samo jos pitati da ti lijekovi koje se dobiju od njih da li su oni na teret hzzo ili na kraju mi snosimo troskove ,voljela bih znati da se pripremim na sve opcije kako bi izbjegla stres od iznenadnih utjecaja...
citala sam vase sve postove pa sam procitala da vise ne daju koktele za umirenje kada vade js jer moj prag boli je jako nizak i zadnji put kod dr l sam htjela umrijeti od boli pa neznam kako cu drugi put ako se radi na zivo...
sretno svima sa uspjehom..

----------


## Inesz

medeni.angel,
koliko si  stimuliranih postupaka imala na teret HZZO-a? broj postupak u kojima HZZO snosi troškove je 6. Ako si imala manje od  6 stimuliranih  postupaka, ljekove za stimulaciju dobiješ u bolnici, ne moraš ih sama kupovati.

broj postupaka u kojima se ne koriste ljekovi za stimulaciju nije ograničen.

----------


## Baby blue

malenab, neznam ti odgovor u vezi napuhnutosti, nadam se da će ti odgovoriti netko sa tvojim iskustvom. Ja sam išla na AIH i čim sa počela sa stimulacijom sam se napuhnula,pa još više od utrogestana a sad sam napuhnuta jer sam u 8. tjednu sa blizancima... No imam iskustva sa normabelom, ja sam pila jednu tabletu od 5 mg na dan čim sam ušla u taj postupak jer stres može biti štetan na način da zaustavlja reproduktivne procese. Sad i dalje pijem normabel u trudnoći ali samo po potrebi ako baš imam jake grčeve ili se uzrujam nešto ali uzmem samo 2 mg. Svaki lijek iz skupine benzodiazepina je štetan za plod ali to je dvosjekli mač jer štetnije može biti za plod ako je žena pod velikim stresom jer hormoni stresa smanjuju dovod kisika i hrane u maternicu. Puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

imali smo samo jedan postupak u vg 2010god ali sam ampule menopura kupila sama zato sam vas pitala za iskustva...a prije toga 3 inseminacije

----------


## dea84

malenab, meni je napuhanost bila do m
za normabele ,ja ih nisam pila jer gledala sam na to kao nešto štetno ali ovaj postupak ću ih definitivno pit možda zbog bolje informiranosti
Ali naravno ta odluka je na svakome .

----------


## malenab

baby blue hvala ti na odgovoru...nastaviti ću kako mi je doktor rekao pa se nadam najboljem...

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Andream...od srca čestike..mene nije dugo bilo i vidim ti imaš već 2 smotuljka  :Smile: )

----------


## medeni.angel

bok...
dobila sam od dr tomica papir za nove pretrage sto se tice hormona....ali kod nas je u bjelovaru problem jer pola tih hormona se nemoze vaditi u labaratoriju jedino ako odes kod privatnike i sve rijesis za 1000kn...zanima me kako to funkcionira u zg jer nisam tamo nikad vadila krv niti se narucivala za takve pretrage....i kako ste vi skombinirale vadenje krvi kad se neki nalazi krvi vade izmedu 2-5 dana ciklusa, a progestoreon u serumu 20-22 dana ciklusa....ja imam jednu uputnicu za sve hormone pa sam zbunjena kako to sve pametno izvesti...

----------


## malenab

hej medena..pošto sam ja to sve radila u os ne mogu ti reći gdje to sve trebaš ići ali znam da ti je potrebna samo jedna uputnica za vađenje hormona..na njoj mora pisati baš takko kak si i ti nama opisala....tvoj doktor će sve znati kak to ide...ne brini.....na uputnici ti mora bbiti šifra N97-tada je sve besplatno,ne trebaš ni dopunsko ni ništa...a sada ne znam kak je u privatnim klinikama al ako imaš mogućnost odi u zg ..nalaze čekaš ja mislim oko dva tjedna...nisam više sigurna..

----------


## medeni.angel

hvala na odgovoru.....danas idem vidjeti sta se kod nas moze vaditi u Bjelovaru...jer nezelim bas previse gubiti na vremenu sa vadenjem krvi...a za par dana mogu vaditi taj progesteron....pa mi frka da ne zakasnim...
sretno sam betom :Smile:

----------


## matahari

medeni, ja sam svoje hormone vadila u Vinogradskoj. Naručiš se (okvirno) 
između 2.-5. dc, izvadiš krv, a oni ti za progesteron (21. dc) daju internu uputnicu 
s kojom dođeš naknadno još njega izvaditi. 
Ne znam što ti znači da za par dana možeš vaditi progesteron, jer hormoni se vade isti ciklus.
Izvadiš li prvo progesteron, a onda ostale hormone, ne govorimo više o istom ciklusu. Sretno!




> hvala na odgovoru.....danas idem vidjeti sta se kod nas moze vaditi u Bjelovaru...jer nezelim bas previse gubiti na vremenu sa vadenjem krvi...a za par dana mogu vaditi taj progesteron....pa mi frka da ne zakasnim...
> sretno sam betom

----------


## kkristi

pozz svima! možete li mi odgovoriti koliko ste čekele termin za prvi postupak nakon što ste obavile sve potrebne pretrage?

----------


## dea84

kkristi, ovisi na koji postupak ideš?

----------


## kkristi

mislim da ćemo na IVF stimulirani

----------


## dea84

inseminacije,prirodni i polustimulirani termin dobiješ odmah za stimulirane se trebaš upisat za injekcije. Ovisi o popunjenosti čeka se cca 6mj.

----------


## kkristi

hvala dea84! nadam se da ćete ovaj put uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

Matahari ..napisali su mi tako na papri u vinogradskoj da progesteron u serumu vadim od 20-22 dana ciklusa a ostale hormone od 2-5 dana ciklusa...e sad jel ima kakve veze stvarno nisam pametna....u Bjelovaru sam danas otkrila da nemogu nista izvaditi jer ovdje to ne rade sem u jednoj poliklinici se to radi ali kosta 1500kn za sve te hormone...pa cu se onda upisati za Zagreb

----------


## medeni.angel

Ja sam bila 28.2 na razgovoru i upisali su nas za 6mj...i sve nove nalaze moramo vaditi prije postupka...sretno..

----------


## matahari

draga, kad dobiješ M od 2.-5. dc ideš vaditi krv (lh, fsh, prl...) i ponovno ju vadiš 20.-22. dc, tad vadiš samo progesteron. 
ne možeš izvaditi prvo progesteron, pa onda ostale hormone, onda više ne govorimo o istom ciklusu. 
ne znam razumijemo li se...





> Matahari ..napisali su mi tako na papri u vinogradskoj da progesteron u serumu vadim od 20-22 dana ciklusa a ostale hormone od 2-5 dana ciklusa...e sad jel ima kakve veze stvarno nisam pametna....u Bjelovaru sam danas otkrila da nemogu nista izvaditi jer ovdje to ne rade sem u jednoj poliklinici se to radi ali kosta 1500kn za sve te hormone...pa cu se onda upisati za Zagreb

----------


## medeni.angel

Ok sad mi je jasno....ma iskreno iznervirana sam citav dan jer nemogu nista rijesiti u ovom gradu...hvala na objasnjenu jer nekad stvarno mozak ne funkcionira kak treba :Smile:

----------


## matahari

sve 5, bilo bi mi žao da ti propadne ciklus zbog nesporazuma. sretno!




> Ok sad mi je jasno....ma iskreno iznervirana sam citav dan jer nemogu nista rijesiti u ovom gradu...hvala na objasnjenu jer nekad stvarno mozak ne funkcionira kak treba

----------


## malenab

ja sam tužna ko pas  :Sad:  jutros smečkasti iscjedak i napravila test i negativan..procurit ću svaki čas..betu nisam ni dočekala...koje razočaranje.....

----------


## anddu

Malenab žao mi je, i ja sam jučer imala isti slučaj. Procurila prije bete. Šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:

----------


## malenab

> Malenab žao mi je, i ja sam jučer imala isti slučaj. Procurila prije bete. Šaljem jedan virtualni


hvala ti draga...da nema vas...hm...bilo bi mi još teže  :Smile:

----------


## Baby blue

malenab i anddu žao mi je  :Sad: (( Budite i dalje hrabre i ne gubite nadu... Dok se ja osjećam loše uvijek se sjetim žena koje uopće nemogu imati djecu, niti imaju ikakve šanse da ih dobe niti prirodnim niti umjetnim putem,  i onda se čini situacija da uopće imamo ikakvu šansu začeća svakom oplodnjom kao blagoslov.

----------


## ivka13

malenab, anddu   :Love:

----------


## Inesz

*Baby blue*,
sve naše cure i njihovi partneri imaju šanse da postanu roditelji. Nitko ovdje  nije bez šanse i nade u borbi za roditeljstvo. Naravno, u potpomognutoj oplodnji neki parovi imaju bolju poziciju, neki lošiju za ostvarenje roditeljstva. Istina, nakon borbe neki parovi neće uspjeti, ali to možemo znati tek kad ta MPO bitka završi. Zato dok pokušavamo, imamo šanse  :Smile:  i nikad ne možemo znati unaprijed da netko nikojim putem neće moći imati djecu.

Znam i da si nam prije mjesec dana objavila lijepu betu, ako smijem pital bih te-kakve su vijest? Nisi se javljala...


Znam da si vrlo mlada cura i da si živjela u inozemstvu i budući da ti zbog malog broja postova ne mogu poslati privatnu poruku, ovdje ću napisati-mi ovdje ne koristimo riječi-umjetan način dobivanja djece, umjetna oplodnja. Borimo se protiv tih izraza jer u našoj djeci koju začmemo i rodimo nakon postupka potpomognute oplodnje nema ništa umjetno.  :Smile:  To su prava, pravcata djeca, baš kao i ona začeta negdje u postelji ili kauču ili kuhinjskom stolu  :Smile:  Nema razlike između naše i one druge djece.
 :Smile:

----------


## malenab

> hvala ti draga...da nema vas...hm...bilo bi mi još teže


i žao mi je što i tebi nije uspjelo....

al jutros se probudim i ne krvarim..nešto smečkastoo samo i to u tragovima..ne znam što bi to bilo....da odem vaditi betu ili da zaboravim ?

----------


## Baby blue

Inesz, krivo si me shvatila, nisam mislila da tu netko nema šanse imati djecu, nego sam se sjetila žena koje uopće nemaju maternicu npr i takvih slučajeva. Kakva bi to bila bezosjećajna izjava od mene da referiram na to koliko netko ima šanse!? Osim da bi takve izjave bile potpuno neumjesne, vrhunac neljudskog ponašanju bi bile.

Ja sam danas 7+6 i nosim dvojčeke, oboje se dobro razvijaju zasad,nadam se da će tak i ostati, sa 6 tjedana točno sam ih vidla na uzv-u i srčeka su im kucala.

Ok,hvala na upozorenju,zapamtiti ću  :Smile:  Stvarno nisam znala da je to issue. Nisam mislila da ima razlike, nego jednostavno ja nisam osjetljiva na tu terminologiju. Na kraju krajeva, zašto bi bila ako mislim da nema razlike!? Dali u Hr postoji određena diskriminacija u svakodnevnom životu zbog toga???  Recimo da se i radi o mojoj dobi i odvojenosti od hr, ali npr, moj muž je tu cijeli život i urolog je,i ni on nebi znao da bi bilo ok da izbjegne riječ umjetna oplodnja kad netko dođe sa lošim spermiogramom. I ne, nije da je neosjetljiv i nebi mu bilo teško izraziti se drugačije,nego se ta borba oko toga, možda mora dići na neku veću razinu osviještenosti kod ljudi općenito.

----------


## anddu

Malenab odi ti isto izvadit betu. Stetit ne moze i vibram do neba da ce ipak biti nesto od ovog postupka

----------


## malenab

> Malenab odi ti isto izvadit betu. Stetit ne moze i vibram do neba da ce ipak biti nesto od ovog postupka


idem sutra...kako got bilo...nije kraj.....

----------


## dea84

malenab, sretno danas.....

----------


## medeni.angel

Bok drage moje.....nisam bas cesto tu skicnem s vremena na vrijeme...svim trudnicama iskrene cestitke,svima koji cekaju betu neka bude najveca na svijetu...a mi koje se borimo da nam uspije sljedeci postupak...
Molim vas br u Vinogradskoj gdje se narucuje za vadenje krvi i da li slucajno netko ima br od Petrove bolnice jer MM mi mora raditi spermiogram...Zahvaljujem

----------


## matahari

Vg, endokrinološki: 3787-163. za Petrovu ne znam!

----------


## medeni.angel

Hvala...idem odmah zvati...

----------


## medeni.angel

sad sam zvala za narucivanje krvi u Vinogradskoj ali mi je tip na tel rekao da se to radi mailom,faxom ili osobno....

----------


## malenab

evo mene sa mojom famoznom betom....ČISTA NULA....da mogu u minus valjda bi se ja tamo našla....imamo 3 zamrznute js...kak sada to dalje ide??znam da se čeka mjesec dana...jel se i onda troše neki ljekovi ili???

----------


## dea84

malenab, žao mi je
nažalost za zamrznute j.s ti  ne mogu puno pomoć jer do toga nismo još došli

----------


## anddu

malenab još jednom :Love: . 
Ne znam ni ja za zamrznute js ali zovi sestre, javi im za betu i pitaj što i kako dalje, one će ti sve reći. Koliko sam čitala za druge cure, jedino se u tom postupku koristi estrrofem za endometrij, ali imaš cijelu temu upravo o postupku sa zamrznutim js pa na njoj pitaj cure koje su takve postupke prošle

----------


## b.a.b.y

> b.a.b.y. jesu li vama, s obzirom na dijagnozu i posebno morfologiju, predložili PICSI?


Nisu, iskreno za PICSI sam jedino čula tu. U 4 mjesecu sam naručena za stimulirani, 1.4. su mi rekli da nazovem da se naručim pa ću onda izgnjavit doktora sa 1000 pitanja, posebno u vezi PICSI-a jer s obzirom na našu morfologiju od jedva 1 % mislim da smo idealni kandidati za to.


Cure zaista mi je žao što vam nije uspjelo,glavu gore i u nove bitke,eto meni je prošlo 2 tjedna od zadnjeg neuspjeha i trenutno sam u fazi gdje se molim da uopće dođem do transfera jer kako mi je krenulo i to će bit čudo!

Pozdrav svima i naravno sretno!!!

----------


## malenab

potpisujem

----------


## kaja82

Pozdrav svima!
Zamolila bi vas samo ako netko zna da mi kaže gdje se u Vg rade brisevi, da li dolje na ginekologiji ili negdje drugdje. Također me zanima da li se naručuje i na koji broj ako da...

Puno hvala!

----------


## dea84

Drage suborke, sretan vam dan žena!

----------


## dea84

pitance...ako netko zna jel radi naš biolog Dejan? Nisam ga vidjela ovih dana gore  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo curke mi sutra idemo  Vg sa svim nalazima kod dr B. pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Uglavnom po mojim je sve ok, osim što mi opet ciklus ovaj mjesec je došao do 42 dana, nisam trudna a m još nema.Sutra ćemo vidjeti što dalje kažu doturi......
MM ima jako jako loš spermiogram, na zadnji put se broj slabo pokretnih još "uljenio" i mislim da su sad salbo ljeni skroz ljeni ti punoglavci  :Wink: 
Javim kako je prošlo.

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, jel bila koja u vinogradskoj na IVF-u u polustimuliranom ciklusu? Zanima me da li sam dobro shvatila doktora: dakle, ja krenem s klomifenima, dođem 8dc na folikulometriju i onda će mi dati još nekoliko gonala/menopura? A znači to imaju odmah, ne treba se čekati kao za punu stimulaciju? To bi značilo da uvijek imaju neku zalihu lijekova za polustimulacije?

----------


## Mala Maja

evogac, mi smo se dogvorili sa dr. T. ovko nekako, još moram obaviti hsg ultrazvuk ili rengen i onda smo gotovi. Stavio nas je za 6 mjesec IVF, rekao da ga nazovem 10 dana prije m i dođem po lijekove.
Trudilice kako ide onda procedura dalje?

----------


## ivka13

> Cure, jel bila koja u vinogradskoj na IVF-u u polustimuliranom ciklusu? Zanima me da li sam dobro shvatila doktora: dakle, ja krenem s klomifenima, dođem 8dc na folikulometriju i onda će mi dati još nekoliko gonala/menopura? A znači to imaju odmah, ne treba se čekati kao za punu stimulaciju? To bi značilo da uvijek imaju neku zalihu lijekova za polustimulacije?


Hmmm, nemam iskustva s polustimuliranim, ali bih ti svakako savjetovala da se dobro raspitaš da li će ti tih nekoliko menopura/gonala ulaziti u onih 6 dozvoljenih (hzzo) postupaka. 

Sretno!

----------


## BillieJean

> Hmmm, nemam iskustva s polustimuliranim, ali bih ti svakako savjetovala da se dobro raspitaš da li će ti tih nekoliko menopura/gonala ulaziti u onih 6 dozvoljenih (hzzo) postupaka. 
> 
> Sretno!


A mislim da hoće......a kaj sad.....ionako je zakon takav da ne mogu oplodit više od 3js......pa čemu da se mučim i dobijem više js kad se opet svodi na isto?! A uostalom, optimistična sam i mislim da mi neće trebati 6 puta  :Wink:

----------


## kinki

Samo da vas pozdravim, i ja krećem opet-očekujem sutra mengu pa počinjem sa pikanjem.  Nakon svega ne znan čemu da se nadam,   ne znan jel se više bojim da mi uspije il da mi ne uspije uffff.     Kljukam se ogromnim količinama željeza u svim oblicima al ko da mi negdi curi sve....Al eto, sat kuca i ja ne mogu više čekat.   Ako je koja od vas u postupku između 01. i 08. 04.  javite se!

----------


## ivka13

Kinki, drago mi je vidjeti da si ponovo s nama. Želim ti svu sreću! I samo opušteno i pozitivno!

----------


## andream

Kinki, ja ću ti samo poželjeti konačan uspješni postupak - pogledaj moj potpis, upornost i strpljenje itekako se nagrađuju. Sretno!

----------


## dea84

kinki, drago mi je da si opet s nama i želim ti sreću

----------


## dea84

evo da se i tu javim da je za nas završilo bez transfer
tako da sad pauziramo...sretno svima

----------


## kinki

> evo da se i tu javim da je za nas završilo bez transfer
> tako da sad pauziramo...sretno svima


Pa kako stimulirani bez transfera ajmeeeee????  Žao mi je :Sad:   Pa šta se desilo?

----------


## dea84

od 9 vodećih folikula bilo je 3 js od toga se samo 1 oplodila ali se nije dijelila
zašto se druge 2 nisu ni oplodile (a problem su jajovodi) to se pitam i ja ali eto tako je završilo

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## Mala Maja

Trudilice jedno pitanjce, obzirom da moram napraviti hsg i pokušavajući redovnim putem sve redom bolnice su mi rekle da ili ne rade ili jednostavno da se liječnik neće zračiti ako nisam njegov pacijent!!!! Skoro mi je slušalica ispala iz ruke kad sam čula ovaj odgvor. Dali mi možete pomoći ako je to netko radio približno skoro, gdje ste obavili?
Kako stvari stoje obaviti ću kod privatnika, međutim ovo me stvarno šokiralo, nemam riječi za takav postupak prema pacijenticama pa bih malo savijeta, jer se isplati bosti sa njima ili ne, u šoku sam!!!! :Confused:

----------


## dea84

Ja sam radila u Ving. 2010 morala sam kupiti kontrast koji oni nisu imali. Kupila u ljekarni Dolac koštao je 860kn ali sam ga morala narucit.

----------


## Mala Maja

Vinogradska nema katetera za to, hm  :Coffee:

----------


## BillieJean

*Mala Maja*, ja sam isto radila HSG u Vinogradskoj (11/2011), doduše ne rtg (to ne znam da li rade), već uzv. Ali znam da imaju problema s nedostatkom materijala...

Nego, cure, može pomoć? Da li slučajno koja od vas ima onaj popis koji daju u Vinogradskoj na početku, što sve treba obaviti prije IVF-a (osim pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja)? Ja sam svoj izgubila, a bojim se da mi doc neće dat uputnicu dok mu sve eksplicitno ne piše (u povijesti bolesti mi ne piše to). Pa pliz ako koja ima da mi (skenirano ili uslikano fotićem) pošalje na e-mail: billie.jean1111@gmail.com. Hvala puno!

----------


## andream

billie, ja ti imam ali iz 2010 i ne znam jel se što mijenjalo, ako nije mogu ti poslati skenirani.

----------


## mare41

> Trudilice jedno pitanjce, obzirom da moram napraviti hsg i pokušavajući redovnim putem sve redom bolnice su mi rekle da ili ne rade ili jednostavno da se liječnik neće zračiti ako nisam njegov pacijent!!!! Skoro mi je slušalica ispala iz ruke kad sam čula ovaj odgvor. Dali mi možete pomoći ako je to netko radio približno skoro, gdje ste obavili?
> Kako stvari stoje obaviti ću kod privatnika, međutim ovo me stvarno šokiralo, nemam riječi za takav postupak prema pacijenticama pa bih malo savijeta, jer se isplati bosti sa njima ili ne, u šoku sam!!!!


svakako nazovi opću bolnicu zabok, i oni rade hsg

----------


## Beatrix

nova sam, 
prošli tjedan bila na hsg-u, dobila i dijagnozu,
dobila odmah papir koje sve pretrage trebam za ivf u vg, 
sad skupljam uputnice, 
vjerojatno ću gnjavit s pitanjima!  :Smile: 

+u bolnici u Čk-u rade hsg bez problema,dođeš naručiš se za termin i to je to, svi iznimno ljubazni, samo što ne znam dal se može iz druge županije doć, al opet zašt se ne bi moglo?

----------


## dea84

Beatrix, dobro došla...samo nas ti "gnjavi" pitanjima...svi smo to radili  :Smile: 
Mislim još uvijek radimo :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> billie, ja ti imam ali iz 2010 i ne znam jel se što mijenjalo, ako nije mogu ti poslati skenirani.


Hvala, ali evo nabavila sam.

----------


## Beatrix

par početničkih:
1.koliko sam uspjela pročitat temu, može se naručivat za vađenje krvi putem maila?
samo me zanima šta im pišem, s obzirom da mi se radi o terminima koji su ovisni o menstruaciji, koja mi ni pod duphastonima nije baš 100%sigurna?
2.a kak je sa spermiogramom? zadnji put smo ga radili u petrovoj, i zapravo ne znam nikoga ko ga je radio u vg,jel to postoji šansa da se naruči za isti dan kad ja idem vaditi krv? čist da ne idemo 3 puta u zg ak baš ne moramo.
3.imam dogovorena oba savjetovanja u cssu, jel zbog toga rade problem jel baš mora biti napravljeno u vg??

Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Dobila sam termin u Zagoku , wheeee rengeng ćemo obaviti na uputnicu ipak,  :Smile: .
Curke hvala na pomoći punoooooooo! evogac javim se čim obavim da vidimo što dotur kaže na nalaz ....

----------


## dea84

Beatrix, evi link za hormone http://www.endolabor.kbcsm.hr/za%20pacijente.htm
spermiogram se radi u Petrovoj (barem je do sad tako bilo)
za savjetovanje pričekaj jer po novom zakonu se to navodno ukida

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto i mene nakon kratke pauze. Zvala sam Vinogradsku i rekli su mi da idući tjedan dođem po ljekove. 18. bi trebala dobit m i krećem opet sve iz početka. Pošto sam sa živcima lagano pri kraju ovog se postupka bojim kao da mi je prvi put. U biti mi je najveći strah da uopće ne dođem do transfera. Sretno svima u postupcima :Zaljubljen:  !!!! Pusaaaa

----------


## mare41

> Dobila sam termin u Zagoku , wheeee rengeng ćemo obaviti na uputnicu ipak, .
> Curke hvala na pomoći punoooooooo! evogac javim se čim obavim da vidimo što dotur kaže na nalaz ....


baš mi je drago, treba se sjetiti zaboka :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

Bok cure....imam pitanje..konstantno mi dolazi u brisu gardnella i sad...veli mi moj ginekolog da to ne bi trebalo utjecati na potpomognutu, da mogu ići u postupak. 
Ima li tko ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## kinki

Najbolje ti je pitat MPO-vca šta on misli.  I kad se liječiš-liječi i muža :Smile:       Drugo-pokušaj sa homeopatijom ili sa travama  to riješit,  promjeni prehranu.   Savjet-izvadi feritin.    Ako ti je feritin niži od 30 nemoj u postupak dok to ne izlječiš i dok malo ne popraviš željezo.

----------


## frka

gardenella i nije neki veliki problem i obično se lako rješava, a ono što pouzdano pomaže je Pinkyn recept za beštije: u litri crnog vina se kuha pola kg očišćenog češnjaka dok se vino ne reducira na pola. procijedi i drži u frižideru, a svako jutro i večer popij 1 žlicu. i slažem se s kinki - liječi i muža jer se bez toga samo vrti u krug...

----------


## La-tica

Ma oboje pijemo terapiju..i pazim na prehranu...imunitet...fakat pazim..al nemam pojma zakaj je đubre još tu  :Confused: 

Kinki, kakve veze ima feritin sa gardnellom?

----------


## Beatrix

malo je off, ali ipak,  idemo u petak 1. put u vg u endokrinološki, pa me zanima jel tam ima u blizini kakva podzemna garaža?

----------


## kinki

> Ma oboje pijemo terapiju..i pazim na prehranu...imunitet...fakat pazim..al nemam pojma zakaj je đubre još tu 
> 
> Kinki, kakve veze ima feritin sa gardnellom?


Ma joj,  nakon šta sam napisala post skužila da sam da sam trebala mučat hahaha.   Ja sam imala jako gadno iskustvo ali stvarno nisam tipičan slučaj pa možda bolje da te bez veze ne opterećujem s tim.   Meni nikad nisu našli uzrok pobačaja, osim šta mi je feritin bio jako nizak po genetičarki.  Po ginekolozima je bio unutar ref vrijednosti.  E sad-ona mi je objasnila da ako mi je feritin nizak, i najobičnije gljivice mogu bit kobne za bebu.  A obzirom da se ti toga ne možeš riješit moguće da imaš neki problem sa imunitetom.  Samo imaj na umu da to šta ti je kompletna krvna slika u redu ne znači i da ti je feritin u redu.  Ma ja ti ni dan danas to ništa ne razumin.  Znam samo da pušem i na hladno!  Željezo mi je ok, hemoglobin mi je ok ali taj feritin tako sporo raste uz svu terapiju da je to za pop...

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo i mojih dojmova sa rengenskog HSG-a iz Zaboka,....same pohvale i riječi hvale imam. Došla sam oko 12.15h na prijem u ginekološku na 2 katu, uveli mi kanilicu u ruku  polegli na krevet u sobu, pričekala doktora  Maričića sa odijela jer je bio na carskom, spustili se na rengen, objasnio mi postupak, došla sestra s kolicima i ja se prepalaaaaaaaaaaaa.... št će mi to...hm? :Shock: 
Ujutro sam popila jedan normabel i 1 neofen, pitao me dali želim ampulu normabela za opuštanje ...a ja ko iz topa NE više... :Smile: 
Pokazao katetere i počeo, malo me zabolilo kad mi je prihvatio grlić maternice instrumentom ali kontrast niam ni osjetila , lagano nešto................I da moj nalaz je savršen....sve prohodno bez ikakvih pregrada ili bilo čega!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Skočila sa stola i odvezli me na kolicima ( za to su bila da ne hodam, ali sam ja ustala), odležala pola sata, izvadili mi iz ruke kanilicu i odoh jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sa svojim nalazom i brm brmom prema Zagrebu.
Operacija HSG uspijela  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

.....Krećemo opet u  akciju...pošto sam bila off 3 g, protokol više ne znam....nalaze imam  sve komplet, trebam li ono biiiip od psihologa da smo normalni i zdravog  razuma?? Kada zovem sestru za narudžbu..probala bih prirodnjak ako dr.  Kuna bude bio za...nemam više što čekati , osim lošijeg zakona....:/

----------


## tonili

zelimo_bebu dok se ne javi netko tko je u postupcima u Vinogradskoj, ja ti mogu reći da ti treba potvrda da ste obavili pravno&psihološko savjetovanje - nažalost, još uvijek je na snazi stari zakon i njegove blagodati  :Sad:

----------


## andream

hmmm... mi nismo trebali, obrazloženje je bilo da smo krenuli s postupcima dok je još bio na snazi stari zakon.

----------


## andream

sad vidim da tonili starim zakonom smatra sadašnji ("Milinovićev"), ja sam mislila pod stari zakon onaj prije ovog milinovićevskog. U svakom slučaju morat ćeš provjeriti sa sestrama. Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala cure, ma odratiti ćemo mi "psiho slučajevi" i to, nije problem dati još 200 kn za komad papira  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

zašto plaćat kad je sve org. besplatno u Ving.

----------


## tonili

dea84 zelimo_bebu je nekoliko postove gore pitala o tome i molila za pomoć cure koje su tamo u postupcima - ajde joj pliz odgovori gdje i kako.  :Wink:

----------


## dea84

sorry nisam gledala  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila prije 3g. ali mislim da je postupak isti. Uglavnom sad sam na poslu pa nemam br.tel (ukoliko netko ima onaj popis za pretrage tamo imaju br.)pa šaljem naknadno ako se ne javi prije netko s br.
Nazove se psiholog i pravnik i kod njih se naručuje ne kod sestra. Prvo nazvat psihologa jer mislim da oni primaju samo neke dana u tjednu pa nakon toga zvat pravnika tako da u jednom danu sve obavite. Ništa se ne plaća.I nama bilo jako brzo gotovo. Kod svakog od njih ste 5 min. Nosi se uputnica,kopija vjenčanog lista, kopija osobne.

----------


## Beatrix

> Nazove se psiholog i pravnik i kod njih se naručuje ne kod sestra. Prvo nazvat psihologa jer mislim da oni primaju samo neke dana u tjednu pa nakon toga zvat pravnika tako da u jednom danu sve obavite. Ništa se ne plaća.I nama bilo jako brzo gotovo. Kod svakog od njih ste 5 min. Nosi se uputnica,kopija vjenčanog lista, kopija osobne.


Mi smo bili u svom lokalnom centru za socijalnu skrb besplatno, bez uputnice i  brzo na redu!

----------


## BillieJean

Postupak je i dalje isti, dakle za psih savjetovanje treba uputnica (oba supružnika), nazvati da se dogovori termin.....kad se to dogovori, nazvati pravnika i pitat da se dodje usput (nakon ili prije psih savjetovanja).....za to treba, kao što je dea84 već rekla, kopija vjenčanog i osobnih.....

ja sam svoj papir izgubila (s brojevima), al imam onaj koji mi je dea84 nedavno poslala kad sam tu isto molila.....na njemu piše ovo:
za pravno savjetovanje: 099/3787-305 (gđa Kristina Keser Bonovil)
za psihološko-psihijatrijsko savjetovanje: 01/3787-734 (sr. Verica za psihijatricu Ivu Ivančić, dr.med.)

međutim, nama je bila neka druga psihijatrica i drugi pravnik.......pa ili probati nazvati ove brojeve ili nazvati gore odjel i pitat sestre za brojeve  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zahvaljujem na sugestijama, no nisam iz ZG tako da bi me više košta put do bespl. savjetovanja, nego ovdje platiti 200 kn psihologinji za potvrdu, osim....vidim da je Beatrix posjetila lokalni Centar za soc. skrb - pa ću ih probati nazvati da vidim mogu li oni što pomoći u vezi psih. savjetovanja. Pravno savjetovanje imamo org. u Obiteljskom centru - besplatno. 
Tonili  :Kiss:

----------


## Beatrix

> Zahvaljujem na sugestijama, no nisam iz ZG tako da bi me više košta put do bespl. savjetovanja, nego ovdje platiti 200 kn psihologinji za potvrdu, osim....vidim da je Beatrix posjetila lokalni Centar za soc. skrb - pa ću ih probati nazvati da vidim mogu li oni što pomoći u vezi psih. savjetovanja. Pravno savjetovanje imamo org. u Obiteljskom centru - besplatno. 
> Tonili


 Zapravo bi trebalo u Obiteljskom centru biti i pravno savjetovanje, ali u mom gradu Obiteljski centar postoji smo na papiru, pa smo otišli u CSS.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Upravo sam ih zvala, no neslužbena informacija od zaposlenika koji mi se javio (jer je pravnica trenitno van ureda) je da se izgleda to ukida kod njih...eto...zašto bi bilo besplatno kad  mogu početi i to naplaćivati....kad provjerim, poslije 12 h, javim vam svima da li je to na lokalnoj bazi ili općeno u OC...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Što se tiče pravnog savjetovanja - besplatnog - to radi svaki Obiteljski centar u HR jer imaju svi pravnike, a što se tiče psihološkog - to se radi samo u Centrima u kojima imaju psihologa npr. Bjelovar meni najbliže....
Kod nas ne radi psih. savjetovanje u Centru za soc. skrb.....eto, toliko...

----------


## geceta

dižem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## b.a.b.y

Obiteljski centar bi trebao imati svaki grad no izgleda da to nije nažalost tako! Ja sam imala sreće pa sam u svom gradu dobila sve potvrde i to za 10 min. 

Eto, drage moje ja sutra na zadnju folikulometriju , no od primljenih 30 Menopura imam samo 3 folikula. S obzirom na uredne hormone nitko ne zna zašto tako loše reagiram! Bojim se da i ovaj puta ništa...  :Sad:

----------


## dea84

b.a.b.y samo pozitivno kako se kaže dovoljna je i 1 stanica
a za reakciju ti nemam ništa pametno rec s obzirom da su i moju hormoni svi uredni kao i AMH i na 2 stimulacije sam reagirala jako slabo
sretno...

----------


## ivka13

> Obiteljski centar bi trebao imati svaki grad no izgleda da to nije nažalost tako! Ja sam imala sreće pa sam u svom gradu dobila sve potvrde i to za 10 min. 
> 
> Eto, drage moje ja sutra na zadnju folikulometriju , no od primljenih 30 Menopura imam samo 3 folikula. S obzirom na uredne hormone nitko ne zna zašto tako loše reagiram! Bojim se da i ovaj puta ništa...


b.a.b.y., i samoj mi je reakcija na stimulaciju bila jako slaba, unatoč urednom hormonalnom nalazu. Doktor je prokomentirao da je očekivao najmanje 20 folikula i lijep broj stanica. 
U svakom slučaju, dovoljna je i samo jedna, ali vrijedna. Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## andream

Nakon svega mislim da treba "potrefiti" i dobar ciklus - ovdje je stvar ponekad i u različitim pristupima, na Vuku V. se primjerice ide na pregled u prethodnom ciklusu i na treći dan ciklusa u stimulaciji kad je još menga da se vidi i broj antralnih folikula ali i da li postoji koja cista i sl.
Ja sam tako jednom isto na više od 30 menopura imala svega 1 folikul s jajnom stanicom, a par mjeseci kasnije, isto u Vg, čak osam folikula i šest jajnih stanica (kad mi je bio dobitan postupak). Ovo prvo pod menopurima i decapeptylima, drugi put pod gonalima i suprefactom. Tako da vjerujem da je stvar i "dobrog" ciklusa ali i pogođene terapije.

----------


## ivka13

Da, Andream, slažem se s tobom i uvijek mi je bilo čudno što me nitko ne naručuje na pregled i uzv prije početka stimulacije. U cijeloj priči, faktor sreće igra jako veliku ulogu. Svi se nalazimo u situaciji da smo praktički primorani ići u postupak u onom mjesecu u kojem smo i upisani (razumljivo zbog bolje organizacije mpo tima i ostalih pacijenata), ali tu se upravo gubi onaj individualni pristup svima nama i mogućnost iskorištenja boljeg ciklusa. 
Npr. MM i ja smo u takvoj situaciji da se i doktor složio da nema smisla s njegovim nalazom prakticirati prirodnjake, nama treba velik broj js za optimalnu oplodnju, a reakcija na stimulaciju nije bila dobra. I što nam sada preostaje, preostaju nam i dalje stimulirani, u najboljem slučaju 2 postupka godišnje, a nitko ne može garantirat da će baš ta 2 ciklusa biti među boljima.

----------


## Kadauna

uf Ivka, a još ćete imati samo 4 full stimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a po novom zakonu.

----------


## Kadauna

*Dođite u ZG 28.04. na ovu akciju ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST koja se tiče upravo vas i svih nas:

ajmo cure i dečki pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNE ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!

akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

 i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame,  tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......

----------


## ivka13

> uf Ivka, a još ćete imati samo 4 full stimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a po novom zakonu.


Da, svjesna sam toga itekako. Zato sam i uzela pauzu od daljnjih postupaka, jer kad su sa spominjanjem novog zakona počela naklapanja da bi mi se možda i računali do sada odrađeni postupci, matematika mi nije išla na ruku.

----------


## andream

sumnjam da bi se računali, to stvarno ne bi bilo fer. ako ništa drugo, onda bar zato jer smo s "milinovićevim" zakonom svi startali od nule. isto tako i nakon trudnoće i poroda. nije da branim stari zakon, ali bar mi se to činilo u cijeloj toj priči fer.

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke ima koja da ide u 5 ili 6 na IVF?

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo i mene sa novostima, danas  dobila svoje prve gonale, 4 kutijice da vidim kako ću reagirati na njih.Dr T. mi je po nalazu progesterona rekao da mi ovulacija ovaj ciklus nije ni bila jer mi je nalaz na 23 dan 2.9. Dali je moguće da mi je uranila ovulacija ili da stvarno je nije ni bilo. Nikada nisam imala problema sa ciklusima do 2 mj ove godine kad mi je ciklus bio 42 i tad sam dobila m.
Najvjerovatnije je rekao da je policistični jajnici ali na ultrazvuku je sve ok,...dobila sam svoje gonale i krećem sa svojim prvim pikanjem na 2 dan ciklusa.Ima li koja trudilica za 5 mjsec da je naručena na ivf, da se malo upoznamo, ja nikog gore ne znam curke svašta pričaju a ja pola ne kužim ....još  :Unsure:

----------


## dea84

Mala Maja, mi smo da pauzi do daljnjeg ali stojim na raspolagani preko pp ako ti išta treba
sretno...

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, pa šta se to događa s ovim topicom "potpomognuta u Vinogradskoj"? nema posta do 27.04.? pa cure gdje ste? Nekada je ovdje bilo jako, jako živahno. 

Samo da vam kažem da imam poznanicu koja je prije dva tjedna bila na svom prvom IVF-u  u Vinogradskoj, i ima pozitivan test, sutra vadi betu.

Sretno svima!

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav  :Smile: 
baš se i ja pitam što nema postova na ovom topiću  :Smile: 
uglavnom ja idem na SD al gore je kaos i moram mjenjati bolnicu pa me zanima kako to ide u VG...kako se naručuje na pregled, kakvi su doktori, koliko se čeka na lijekove i ostale sitnice samo nama znane  :Smile: )
hvala drage moje  :Smile: )
nadam se da je ovo zatišje ovdje jer se se sve prebacile sa trudilica na trudnice  :Smile: )

----------


## pirica

> ajme, pa šta se to događa s ovim topicom "potpomognuta u Vinogradskoj"? nema posta do 27.04.? pa cure gdje ste? Nekada je ovdje bilo jako, jako živahno. 
> 
> Samo da vam kažem da imam poznanicu koja je prije dva tjedna bila na svom prvom IVF-u  u Vinogradskoj, i ima pozitivan test, sutra vadi betu.
> 
> 
> Sretno svima!


kad sam ja prošlu sri bila tamo došla je jedna ženica sa poz betom  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

cure kad se krene u postupak u vg koliko uputnica treba za postupak??
ginić mi je u gradu pa da sve što mi treba pokupim od jednom da se ne tramakajem bezveze

----------


## dea84

treba za folikulometriju+mpo postupak (ambulantno liječenje)

----------


## matahari

pirice, treba ti jedna uputnica za dogovor/kontrolu, jedna za folikulometrije i jedna za BOLNIČKO liječenje (dnevna bolnica)! sretno!

----------


## Inesz

pirice,
cure su ti sve rekle. ja samo mogu:
sretno!

----------


## pirica

ostala sam dužna sad za dogovor/kontrolu dakle trebam dvije takve??

----------


## Mala Maja

Meni pada u subotu prva folikulometrija, 6 dan ciklusa, pikam se gonalima jedna 0,75 u 17h....u subotu ćemo vidjeti kako napredujemo i koliko lijekova dalje...
Naime meni je ovo prvi susret sa svim, i tako prvi IVF je blizu. Pošto još nisam ničega svjesna pucam od samopouzdanja  :Laughing:

----------


## matahari

> ostala sam dužna sad za dogovor/kontrolu dakle trebam dvije takve??


treba ti samo jedna za dogovor/kontrolu!

----------


## Mala Maja

Trudilice još jedno pitanjce...obzirom da mi prva folikulometrija pada u subotu kad moj dr T nije dežuran, to obavlja drugi liječnik, ...preporuča nastavak terapije po ultrazvuku ili kako...?
Počela sam samo s jednim gonalom na dan 2,3,4,5, u 17h (6 ti-ujutro folikulometrija)....i onda nastavak..... :Unsure: 
Dali se savjetuje sa dr T ili na svoju ruku odlučuje, dali oni zajedno rade pa nije važno tko prati rast folikula, i samog ET...nisam sigurna da znam odgovore pa me prišapnite.

----------


## dea84

Prema UZV ćeš dobit nastavak terapije
Dr. koji je na UZV radi "na svoji ruku". Može ti se lako desit da se izmjene 3 dr. po postupku

----------


## laky

> Nakon svega mislim da treba "potrefiti" i dobar ciklus - ovdje je stvar ponekad i u različitim pristupima, na Vuku V. se primjerice ide na pregled u prethodnom ciklusu i na treći dan ciklusa u stimulaciji kad je još menga da se vidi i broj antralnih folikula ali i da li postoji koja cista i sl.
> Ja sam tako jednom isto na više od 30 menopura imala svega 1 folikul s jajnom stanicom, a par mjeseci kasnije, isto u Vg, čak osam folikula i šest jajnih stanica (kad mi je bio dobitan postupak). Ovo prvo pod menopurima i decapeptylima, drugi put pod gonalima i suprefactom. Tako da vjerujem da je stvar i "dobrog" ciklusa ali i pogođene terapije.


ili dobrog doktora   :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## Mala Maja

Dočekla sam i ja svoju prvu folik....na 6 dan endo mi je 4-5 mm,folikuli i na desnom i lijevom.... pojačali su mi na dvije inekcije gonala i sutra opet ultrazvuk.....obzirom da mi je prvi put sve ovo osjećam samo kako mi se trbuh napuhao i idem pi pi sto puta dnevno, jel to ok, čak se dižem i po noći bar dva puta.Sutra ću vidjeti što dr kaže, to će mi biti 8 dc, pa me zanima koliki bi mi endo trebao biti i kako ide dalje,....kada bi bila punkcija? Dali se što od lijekova mora kupiti li ću sve dobiti u bolnici?

----------


## Becky

Evo moje Vinogradarke da vas malo ohrabrim, danas saznala da sam trudna (prirodnjak u Vinogradskoj)...  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

e pa Becky,
čestitam!
biti će još jedna vinogradska beba.
 :Smile: 
sretno dalje!

----------


## dea84

Becky, iskretne čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto drage moje danas mi je 15dnt i beta 1375,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ne vjerujem da je to istina! Sve me boli tako da tek sad umirem od straha!

----------


## dea84

b.a.b.y nema straha samo hrabro dalje
čestitam !!!

----------


## pirica

čestitam cure i baš ste mi pravo ohrabrenje pred postupak

----------


## Kadauna

i ja bih samo javila da je toj mojoj poznanici koja je na Vinogradskoj nakon 2 inseminacije uspjela iz prvo ICS postupka beta ne samo pozitivna nego se i lijepo dupla. Ovaj tjedan mislim da ima prvi uzv. 

Cure pišite, ovaj podforum je gotovo pa zamro  :Sad:

----------


## ivka13

becky, b.a.b.y., ovo su jako lijepe vijesti! Čestitam od srca. 

B.a.b.y., zanima me koji je postupak rađen? icsi ili picsi?

----------


## andream

čestitam cure, a čestitam i osoblju Vg, neka bude što više takvih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

bravo vinogradska!
 :Smile: 
*pirice*, ti si u postupku sad u vinogradskoj?
sretno draga...

----------


## pirica

> bravo vinogradska!
> 
> *pirice*, ti si u postupku sad u vinogradskoj?
> sretno draga...


da sutra krecem s klomifenom, pa onda menopur i cetrotide

----------


## laky

> da sutra krecem s klomifenom, pa onda menopur i cetrotide


super

----------


## Gabi25

> Eto drage moje danas mi je 15dnt i beta 1375,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ne vjerujem da je to istina! Sve me boli tako da tek sad umirem od straha!


baby čestitam!!! Predivna beta!!
Bio je stimulirani postupak? Koliko stanica ste dobili? Koliko vraćeno? Daj opiši malo, vidim da je i Vinogradskoj krenulo :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

čestitam i ja  :Smile: 
veselim se svakoj pozitivnoj beti, a osobito nekako onima iz Vinogradske.  :Smile: 
sretno dalje!

----------


## medeni.angel

pozdrav...
cestitam svima od srca na zeljenim trudnocama  :Smile: 
malo sam bila odsutna s foruma odmarala sam mozak od svega...e uskoro idem u Vinogradsku po lijekove i po protokol...s jedne strane sretna jer sam docekala a s druge umorna od neuspjeha ....
da li moram imati uputnicu za lijekove ili ne? i novom zakonu koliko imam prava na potpomognutu oplodnju s obzirom da mi je sad prvi put na teret hzzo?

----------


## vrapcic 30

Pozdrav svima. Nakon dugo razmišljanja na jesen smo odlučili krenuti u Vinogradsku. Imam samo par kratkih pitanja.
Koliko se čeka od konzultacija na postupak?  I koje pretrage treba napraviti osim onih standardnih (spermiogram, papa, brisevi, hormoni)? Nismo mpo početnici, znamo što otprilike očekivati, ali da se znamo pripremiti. Puno hvala

----------


## b.a.b.y

> baby čestitam!!! Predivna beta!!
> Bio je stimulirani postupak? Koliko stanica ste dobili? Koliko vraćeno? Daj opiši malo, vidim da je i Vinogradskoj krenulo


Hvala! Dobila sam unatoč 35 Menopura samo 4 jajne stanice( 4 folikula), 3 su se oplodile i vraćene su 3 dan. Ni u snu nisam mislila da će uspjet jer sam 2dnt malo krvarila i reko to je to. Čak sam 10dnt bila na vjenčanju gdje sam plesala kao luda. Sveukupno sam mirovala samo jedan dan. Test je bio pozitivan 11dnt no nismo mu vjerovali.
Da mi je sad super baš i nije, bolovi tj. pikanje u jajnicima su ponekad nepodnošljivi,boli me kad se pomaknem iz jednog položaja u drugi,kad kihnem.... A o strahu da ne pričam,srce mi lupa non stop( onaj neki osjećaj treme). Baš smo muž i ja sinoć razgovarali da kao da se bojimo biti sretni. Tek 30.05. imam pregled u Vinogradskoj tako da ima da poludim do tada!

Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Čeka se od 4 mjeseca do 6! Ovisi koliko ćeš brzo napraviti sve pretrage. Uglavnom je to to od nalaza što si navela: spermiogram,papa,brisevi,hormoni,krvna grupa,HPV,HIV,barem je meni to trebalo. I morala sam donijeti na dan aspiracije potvrde od psihologa i pravnika. Pošto nisi početnik to vjerovatno imaš! Inače moram pohvalilt ekipu iz Vinogradske jer samo će te tamo sestre držat za ruku a dr. pričat viceve dok plačeš na bolnoj punkciji!  :Smile:  SRETNO!

----------


## vrapcic 30

> Čeka se od 4 mjeseca do 6! Ovisi koliko ćeš brzo napraviti sve pretrage. Uglavnom je to to od nalaza što si navela: spermiogram,papa,brisevi,hormoni,krvna grupa,HPV,HIV,barem je meni to trebalo. I morala sam donijeti na dan aspiracije potvrde od psihologa i pravnika. Pošto nisi početnik to vjerovatno imaš! Inače moram pohvalilt ekipu iz Vinogradske jer samo će te tamo sestre držat za ruku a dr. pričat viceve dok plačeš na bolnoj punkciji!  SRETNO!


Prvo, čestitam. Uživaj  i bit će sve ok.
Hvala na informacijama. Zanimalo me da otprilike znam. A ovo za punkciju me tješi, jer imam jedan jajnik nezgodno smješten. Većinu pretraga imam jedino briseve moram ponoviti jer do 9 mjeseca proći će godinu dana.

----------


## andream

Zar su ukinuli anesteziju kod punkcija? 
 A drže sestre i drugdje za rukice (VV)  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

b.a.b.y.,
čestitam! i usudite se biti sretni odmah, od sad budite sretni, radujte se! ne propustitie ni dana biti sretni kad imate dobar razlog za sreću.  :Smile: 
nama je žao da se mi nismo radovali početku naše trudnoće jer nismo bili sigurni je li trudnoća ili ne... nismo se usudili radovati... 
 :Smile: 

________________

cure, što je sa anestezijom kod punkcije? zar je ne daju?
kad sam bila u postupku anesteziolozi su redovito dolazili.

*tražite odgovarjuću anesteziju,* molim vas!!! imate na to pravo. i nehumano je da vas boli kad vas ne mora boliti. nemojte šutiti i trpiti.

----------


## Inesz

imate pravo na anesteziju pri bolnom medicinskom zahvatu.
nijedna druga bolna procedura ne radi se bez mogućnosti anestezije. zašto bi se bez anestezije radila aspiracija folikula?!

zahtjevajte anesteziju!

držanje za ruku, tješenje, vicevi... to je lijepa gesta, ali nije odgovarajući medicinski postupak kod punkcije i aspiracije.

cure i dečki, vi imate svoja prava. ne morate pokorno šutjeti, borite se da vam bude bolje i lakše, i na koncu  zauzimajte se za svoja prava.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čestitam svim trudnim mamama Vinogradske..  :Smile:  ..i mi  krećemo u jesen, sve nalaze imam, možda i novi zakon dočekam  :Cool: .. i mene zanima to sa anestezijom u VG..pa znam da je rečeno da je ima i da svatko ima pravo na nju - imali 1 ili 10 js!! I uvijek bi ju odabrala, jednom jesam za te 4 js i uvijek bi....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zaboravila sam pitati, ako tko ima kakav savjet ili komentar - zadnji nalazi hormona: LH i FSH nisu u dobrom omjeru - ali to klasika, jedan mjesec imam O drugi nemam i to točno osjetim...ali....hormoni štitnjače poludili sa godinama  :Smile:  ...TSH mi za sada ok jer je uvijek oko 1,9 - 2,1, no antiTPO mi je sada 180, a ref. vrijednost do 5 je normalno....pretpostavljam da je Hashimoto jer sam super kandidat za to !!! Imam UZV u 6  mj, no do sada nije bilo nikakvih promjena na samoj štitnjači...

----------


## medeni.angel

Pitanje...krecem u 6mj u Vinogradsku ali da li nam trebaju papiri od pravnika i psihologa ili ne?hvalla

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dok novi Zakon ne stupi na snagu - treba vam da, ako već niste dobili sve potvrde ...

----------


## medeni.angel

Hvala na odgovoru....malo mi iskreno sve to glupo.....al eto ko sam ja da se pitam!!!
Jedino od toga svega problem jer mog muza nema doma tako da nemam pojma kako uopce to izvesti i jos najgore sto zbog tog papira moras u zg....
O cemu razgovaraju s vama kad ste na razgovoru?????
Nisam ni krenula vec mi je neki presing i stres....grrrrr

----------


## dea84

razgovor s psihologom i pravnikom traje 5 min. pitaju te osnovne podatke o tebi i mm napišu sve to na papir i predaju  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*medeni.angel ma zašto moraš u ZG????*  

 Kada sam razgovarala u svom gradu u Obiteljskom centru o tim svim potvrdama, rekli su mi da u Bjelovaru ima u OC i pravno i psiho savjetovanje - besplatno!!! Daj se raspitaj...

----------


## Mala Maja

Punkcija....apiracija...kako god pod kratkotrajnom anestezijom, ....danas dobili 12 folikula i isto toliko jajnih stanica :Very Happy: 
Malo odležala, poslije me trbuh jako probadao i kad su mi vadili tampon boooooooooooooooooooolilo me da mi je guza bježala po krevetu. Sve pohvale za cijeli team...od sestre do dr. pa do biologa i anesteziologa..opuštajuća atmosfera uz zezanciju. 
Dobila što trebam nastaviti piti (od lijekova) i sutra zovemo da vidimo kako je prošla i dali je bila fertilizacija, i nadamo se dobrim riječima biologa/ice.
Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani IVF sa gonalima f, dobro reagirala i nadam se jednom velikom plusiću a prije toga lijepoj oplodnji stanice/a...sasvim dvije bi bile više nego dovoljne, ...... :Smile: 
Eto trudilice zaista sam se bojala današnjeg dana, čak sam i malo kasnila u vg,...sad ležim jer me jojš malo trbuh probada kad sjedim.

Vinogradska veliki plusić od nas!

----------


## medeni.angel

> *medeni.angel ma zašto moraš u ZG????*  
> 
>  Kada sam razgovarala u svom gradu u Obiteljskom centru o tim svim potvrdama, rekli su mi da u Bjelovaru ima u OC i pravno i psiho savjetovanje - besplatno!!! Daj se raspitaj...


sta stvarno,hvala! dobila sam papir u vinogradskoj sta sve trebamo od nalaza i na dnu papira brojevi telefona gdje sa se javimo za te razgovore pa sam mislila da moramo tocno ici tamo gdje nam napisu!!!4.6. idem u bolnicu po lijekove pa cu ih pitati sta napraviti po tom pitanju!!!

----------


## anddu

medeni.angel ne moraš toliko čekati za pitati ih, naravno da svjetovanje možeš odraditi tamo gdje ti najbolje paše. Da sam na tvom mjestu, odmah bi nazvala Obiteljski centar u svom gradu i dogovorila se kad treba doći. A kad si imala dva prethodna IVF-a?

----------


## medeni.angel

> medeni.angel ne moraš toliko čekati za pitati ih, naravno da svjetovanje možeš odraditi tamo gdje ti najbolje paše. Da sam na tvom mjestu, odmah bi nazvala Obiteljski centar u svom gradu i dogovorila se kad treba doći. A kad si imala dva prethodna IVF-a?


A onda cu poslusati vase savjete pa ci ih danas nazvati da se dogovorim jedino imam uvijek problem sto moj muz nigdje nemoze prisustvovati jer ima takav posao da nije nikad kuci sem vikenda... zadnji put sam imala postupak u 12mj a prije toga jos 2x i 6x inseminacija.....sad smo morali izvaditi ponovo sve nalaze i svi su mi ok...jedino muz ima 50% nepokretnih pa se toplo nadam da cemo uspjeti ovaj put u vg...

----------


## anddu

> A onda cu poslusati vase savjete pa ci ih danas nazvati da se dogovorim jedino imam uvijek problem sto moj muz nigdje nemoze prisustvovati jer ima takav posao da nije nikad kuci sem vikenda... zadnji put sam imala postupak u 12mj a prije toga jos 2x i 6x inseminacija.....sad smo morali izvaditi ponovo sve nalaze i svi su mi ok...jedino muz ima 50% nepokretnih pa se toplo nadam da cemo uspjeti ovaj put u vg...


Pa zar ti već ranije onda nisu tražili potvrde za pravno i psihološko?

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke sutra mi je transfer, treći dan 3 osmostanična će mi vratiti, tako su planirali.... :Smile: 
Držite mi figice za sutraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !

----------


## Inesz

bravo Mala Maja! sretno do neba...
danas je drugi dan nakon oplodnje i već su 8-stanični?
onda će sutra biti i više stanica u zametcima!  :Smile: 
tri zametka će ti vratiti, a smijem li ja pitati koliko imaš godina?
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Inesz, avatar je prekrasan!!!!! Šaljem veliku pusu :Shy kiss:

----------


## Mala Maja

32-a mi je godinaaaaa...... 29.5, a sutra mi je 5 godišnjica braka pa valjda i to nešto znaći... :Very Happy: 
Danas su mi rekli da se lijepo dijele, što god to znaćilo pa se nadam uspijehu!

----------


## ivka13

Mala Maja, ovo je jako dobra reakcija na stimulaciju - vjerujem i dobitna!

Što su rekli s ostatkom js, zamznut će ih?

----------


## Inesz

milasova8,
hvala ti :Smile:  i tvoj će avatar biti takav!

Mala Maja, pa neka sutrašnja godišnjica braka bude za pamćenje. Sretno na transferu.  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

Maja sretno! Inesz, avatar je čisti šećer!




> bravo Mala Maja! sretno do neba...
> danas je drugi dan nakon oplodnje i već su 8-stanični?
> onda će sutra biti i više stanica u zametcima! 
> tri zametka će ti vratiti, a smijem li ja pitati koliko imaš godina?

----------


## kkristi

sretno svim trudilicama, evo da se pohvalim u uorak idemo na aspiraciju nakon klomifena i menopura  :Yes: ! zanima me jel se dobije anestezija prije aspiracije? :Confused:

----------


## medeni.angel

> Pa zar ti već ranije onda nisu tražili potvrde za pravno i psihološko?


bok....
ne ovo mi je prvi put da mi to traze do sada smo isli kod svih dr samo sa svojim nalazima....

----------


## Inesz

*kkristi,* traži neku vrstu anestezije. dobit ćeš ako tražiš  :Smile:  sretno i javi nam kako je bilo.

*Mala Maja*, kako je bilo na transferu?


*Matahari*, neka bude sljedeći postupak onaj pravi dobitni! puno ~~

 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> sretno svim trudilicama, evo da se pohvalim u uorak idemo na aspiraciju nakon klomifena i menopura ! zanima me jel se dobije anestezija prije aspiracije?



kkristi,
napisši nam malo o postupku, malo o sebi-ono osnovno-godine, nalazi, postupci koje ste rpije prošli.
da se malo upoznamo  :Smile: ))

----------


## BillieJean

> kkristi,
> napisši nam malo o postupku, malo o sebi-ono osnovno-godine, nalazi, postupci koje ste rpije prošli.
> da se malo upoznamo ))


Da i mene to zanima, pogotovo jer sam i sama u takvom postupku (vidi se i iz mog potpisa) pa me baš zanima koja vam je dijagnoza, koliko ima folikula, koliko će biti jajnih stanica, jel ćeš dobit anesteziju itd. tako da javljaj što se događa i naravno, sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

wheeeeeeeeeee, evo me ko nova sam danas. ET, ništa nisam ni osjetila, malo smo duže iščekivale doktora, čekale od 9 do pola 1 i evo u meni plivaju ili su se zaljepli :Wink: 
Vratili su mi tri osmostanična i rekli ukoliko bude bingo trica da biologica mora biti kuma!! :Laughing: 
Trbuh mi je poslije punkcije bio ogroman, još uvijek je povećan ali sad samo donji dio i primjetila sam baš maloprije (bila wc-u) da mi je oko pupka žuto zeleno kao kad se udariš pa bude modrica koja žuti...zeleni, hm, a u pupku mali podljev. Nije ništa bilo ovih dana upravo sam sad to primjetila pa razmišljam od kud, kao i možda zašto....idem prosurfati da vidim jel to što znaći.
Na transferu mi je bio dr K, ništa nisam osijetila ali sam ga se bojala više nego punkcije jer je na živo, hahahha, ali dr je bio tako nježan da nisam ni one metalne škare osijetila, bile su  malo tople a ne hladne kao inače.
Odležali pola sata i bili slobodni. Odmarala sam petak (čitaj prespavala) i subotu malo zujala po kući a u nedjelju cijelu proveli vani. Osjećam se "puno" i trbuh mi zaista izgleda veliko.... :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Da i mene to zanima, pogotovo jer sam i sama u takvom postupku (vidi se i iz mog potpisa) pa me baš zanima koja vam je dijagnoza, koliko ima folikula, koliko će biti jajnih stanica, jel ćeš dobit anesteziju itd. tako da javljaj što se događa i naravno, sretno!!


ja sam sad bila u takvom postupku iz 5 fol dobili 2js (moja stara boljka) i dobila sam anesteziju

----------


## BillieJean

evo, bila danas na 2. folikulometriji - 6 folikula, dobila još 1 menopur za danas.....sutra opet gore pa ću najvj dobit štopericu što bi značilo u petak punkcija......pitala sam baš dr K-a da li se ovaj postupak računa u onih 6 preko HZZO-a, veli da ne.......valjda je onda tako?  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

E da, jedno pitanje: da li su nekome vadili krv nakon folikulometrije? Meni su danas, čini mi se progesteron i još nešto, a glupača nisam pitala zašto još i to.....budem sutra, al možda od vas dobijem odgovor već danas  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

> E da, jedno pitanje: da li su nekome vadili krv nakon folikulometrije? Meni su danas, čini mi se progesteron i još nešto, a glupača nisam pitala zašto još i to.....budem sutra, al možda od vas dobijem odgovor već danas


meni na VV-u svaki put vade krv nakon folikulometrije - estradiol i progesteron, sad u ovoj stimulaciji sam cca 5x vadila krv.

----------


## ARIANM

BillieJean-meni su u Vg vadili krv iza svake folikulometrije za estradiol i progesteron.Meni su objasnili da će po tome znati koliko su zrele js i kad treba iči štoperica. Ali nikako mi nije jasno zašto na aspiraciji nisam dobila anesteziju a imala sam 5 folikula i 3 js,a Pirica par dana poslije mene je dobila. Jel to posebno moram tražiti??? Pirice jesi ti tražila ili su ti sami ponudili?

----------


## BillieJean

A zakaj još i to vade?

----------


## BillieJean

Ups, nisam vidjela ovaj post s objasnjenjem od arianm...a za anesteziju, mozda se bas mora tražit, a i čini mi se da sam pročitala tu na forumu da anesteziologa bas i nema vikendom pa to može isto mozda bit razlog?

----------


## ARIANM

Pa napisala sam ti gore kako su meni objasnili...

----------


## kitty

> A zakaj još i to vade?


kako kaže ARIANM, po tome se procjenjuje zrelost folikula i tajming štoperice kao i eventualna HS.

----------


## ARIANM

Hahahah,sad vidim da si poslije pročitala  :Smile:  Al meni je aspiracija bila u srijedu tako da...ne znam nije mi jasno sad...

----------


## BillieJean

ma da, malo sam zmotana, na mobu čitam pa mi promaklo  :Grin: 
cure, hvala na objašnjenjima  :Smile: 

*ARIANM*, za anesteziju, a valjda su procijenili da si dovoljno hrabra i jaka da mozes podnijeti i bez  :Wink:  U tom slučaju, ja ziher dobivam, jer se svaki put tresem kao list, čak i na običnoj folikulometriji, uopće ne znam zašto  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

ja nisam posebno tražila dr.T je sam piao na papir anestezija, a imala sam i ja 4-5 fol al moja boljka je sto budu praznit ako da broj js i folikula ne mora niti nije uijvek isti
btw danas bio et jednog 6st embrija
*Inesz* cula sam da je tvoje cudo isto bio 6st?

----------


## ksena28

moj "I ja sam bio embrij" iz vinogradske je bio 4stanični embrij

----------


## pirica

> moj "I ja sam bio embrij" iz vinogradske je bio 4stanični embrij


a koji dan? moj je 3. :Unsure:

----------


## BillieJean

*Pirica*, a da li si dobila lokalnu ili opću anesteziju?

Nego, ne mogu vjerovat kak brzo dodjem na red ovih dana (na folikulometriju) - ili su se bolje organizirali ili jednostavno nema puno žena u postupcima?! Prije mislim da je ovo drugo, a nadam se ovom prvom  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> *Pirica*, a da li si dobila lokalnu ili opću anesteziju?
> 
> Nego, ne mogu vjerovat kak brzo dodjem na red ovih dana (na folikulometriju) - ili su se bolje organizirali ili jednostavno nema puno žena u postupcima?! Prije mislim da je ovo drugo, a nadam se ovom prvom


opću

----------


## Sonja29

pirice i moja mrva je šestostanična,2 dan od punkcije
sretno draga!

----------


## pirica

> pirice i moja mrva je šestostanična,2 dan od punkcije
> sretno draga!


da ali ovo je 3. dan, trebala je bit 8st da bi bilo školski

----------


## Sonja29

> da ali ovo je 3. dan, trebala je bit 8st da bi bilo školski


mojoj kumi vračen dvostanični pa uspjelo. samo se ti opusti i mazi mrvu :Kiss:

----------


## Mala Maja

Danas je i nama 6 dpt....., .....i još malo bliže smo do bete negdje na pola!
................3 mrvice,  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  
Kako ih moj mm zove, Glavo, Jajo i Koko ko iz crtića Ledeno doba kad Sid nađe dinosaurova jaja i uzme ih na čuvanje  :lool:

----------


## Inesz

je draga *Pirice*,
*I*., srce moje   :Smile: , 3. dan je bio 6 stanični. Reko mi D. :
bolje bi bilo da je 8-stanični, ali nema fragmentacija i dobro izgleda...
 :Smile: 
Tako je to, moj maleni* I*. i sada dobro izgleda, zar ne?

Ne brini, i 6-stanični uspijevaju!
Čekam sa tobom betu.

----------


## pirica

> je draga *Pirice*,
> *I*., srce moje  , 3. dan je bio 6 stanični. Reko mi D. :
> bolje bi bilo da je 8-stanični, ali nema fragmentacija i dobro izgleda...
> 
> Tako je to, moj maleni* I*. i sada dobro izgleda, zar ne?
> 
> 
> 
> Ne brini, i 6-stanični uspijevaju!
> Čekam sa tobom betu.


tako su i meni rekli da je jako lijep

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto samo da vas obavijestim da sam u 7 tjednu trudnoće i to sa trojkama. E tek sad umirem od straha, sretna jesam no strah od tako rizične trudnoće je ogroman.

----------


## kkristi

Aspiracija je super prošla bilo je me je strah ali sestre i doktor su bili super :Naklon: , dobila sam sam blagi anestetik. 
 Sutra idem na prvi transfer, od 4 izvađene jajne stanice jedna se oplodila, biolog kaže da se dobro dijeli :Very Happy: .

----------


## milasova8

B.a.b.y  pa cestitam od srca!!! Vau,3 bebe,ajme!! Prekrasno!! Uzivajte

----------


## Rominka

Cure, sad cu malo vas gnjaviti  :Wink:  naime, mm mora napraviti inhibin b u vinogradskoj, ali ne znam da li se moramo naruciti prije i gdje i kako.... Ako imate bilo kakvu info bit cu vam jaaako zahvalna.

----------


## Inesz

rominka,
endokrinološki laboratorij, 2. kat, stara zgrada preko puta novije zgrade u kojoj je pedijatrija i rodilište...
vjerojatno se treba naručiti, nazovite...

----------


## Inesz

> Aspiracija je super prošla bilo je me je strah ali sestre i doktor su bili super, dobila sam sam blagi anestetik.


naravno, da su sestre i doktori divni, i biolog je čovjek koji zna svoj posao!  :Smile: 


cure sretno svima, a novim trudnicama želimo zdravu trudnoću i sretan porod!

----------


## Rominka

Inesz hvala, a na koji broj da zovem, jer sam luda vise... Samo me setaju.

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
rominka,
3787163

----------


## Rominka

Hvala puno  :Wink:  ustedila si mi zivaca, a i truda vjerojatno. Jos kad bih uspjela sve dogovoriti za isti tjedan...

----------


## Rominka

evo, zahvaljujući Inesz info iz prve ruke...za inhibin ne naručuju, dovoljno je doći k njima u periodu od 8 do 9:30 i to je to. eh, da...zdravstveno to ne pokriva ukoliko je u pitanju sterilitet pa se plaća 300 kn....

----------


## andream

Nadam se samo da će imati reagense. Ja sam trebala vaditi i inhibin B i AMH istovremeno, tada nije bilo reagensa za inhibin (prije otprilike 2 god). Srećom pa me to doc kasnije nije niti tražio.

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, samo da se javim da je aspiracija prošla super, skoro me niš nije bolilo.....dobila lokalnu anesteziju i onaj koktelcic za omamljivanje......i ako je ovako svaki put, po meni nema potrebe za opcom anestezijom (osim ako nije veci broj folikula).....i ono što je najbolje, iz 6 folikula dobili 6 stanica!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Uuuuuuu bravo  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

b.a.b.y.   čestitam....ajmeeeee   ..samo nek srca kucaju  :Smile: .....

----------


## Vagica

Pozdrav svima, priključujem se ekipi iz Vinogradske. Trebala bi uskoro u postupak; zanima me kakva je ljetna shema, do kada rade, može li se u 8. mjesecu u postupak?

----------


## Inesz

do sada su koristili godišnji odmor u kolovozu

----------


## BillieJean

Koliko sam ja upućena, da, u 8. mj. su na godišnjem.....jer sam bila jednom priliko pitala sestre da li bi mogli u 8. ići u postupak pa je rekla da su na GO.

Evo, usput da javim da imamo 3 oplodjene js pa sutra zovemo da vidimo kako se razvijaju....

----------


## kkristi

pozdrav svma, u petak je bio transfer i sad čekamo i nadmo se najboljem!

----------


## Inesz

kkristi, sretno za 10-ak dana, želim ti visoku betu.
 :Smile: 
koliko je embrija transferirano?

----------


## kkristi

Inesz jedan,ali vrijedan! Već smo mislili da ni do toga nećemo doći. hvala na lijepim željama!  :fige:

----------


## BillieJean

*kkristi*, sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nama danas vraćena 3 embrijića (2 dobra i 1 ne baš tako dobar), beta 16.06.

----------


## Inesz

sretno BJean  :Smile: 
jeste razgovarali prije transfera sa dr koliko embrija će transferirat?

----------


## BillieJean

Razgovarala sam s biologom, on je odmah rekao da su 2 dobra, jedan ne pa da ce sve vratit.....ja sam na to samo rekla ok i da sam se bojala ako su bas sva 3 ok, da me strah trojki....on rekao da se ne moram toga bojat.....pa cemo vidjet  :Wink:

----------


## kkristi

Sretno BillieJean  :fige:

----------


## Beatrix

nisam bila 1mj na forumu i vidim sve puno potencijala i dobrih vijesti! čestitam svima!

mi sutra idemo na 1. razgovor/pregled! malo sam uzbuđena (kao da se samo dolaskom tamo ostane trudan :Smile:

----------


## dea84

vidim da ima nekih novih cura,trudnica i čekalica
želim vam svima sreću
Evo pratim vas ali se baš ne javljam. Mi smo na pauzi do daljnjeg....

----------


## Inesz

> mi sutra idemo na 1. razgovor/pregled! malo sam uzbuđena (kao da se samo dolaskom tamo ostane trudan


Ma ova izjava skoro će biti pravilo  :Smile: 
Sretno cure!!!
Mi smo na prvom pregledu i razgovoru bili prije godinu dana.  :Smile:  A sad gledam svog  sina koji  se veseli i smije igračkicama nakon što je prespavao cijelu noć bez buđenja.  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> A sad gledam svog  sina koji  se veseli i smije igračkicama nakon što je prespavao cijelu noć bez buđenja.


A zato ti stigneš sve popratiti i svima čestitati!  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
da!
neka tako bude i tebi za godinu dana!

----------


## Mala Maja

Pa curke moja betica je.....165 na 12dpt, pa ja sam trudnaaaaaaaaaaa i ovdje cu skakati sad!!!!!!
Vadim za dva dana ponovo da vidimo kako se poduplala

----------


## Inesz

bravo Mala Maja!
čestitam!
bravo za ekipu iz Vinogradske!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> bravo Mala Maja!
> čestitam!
> bravo za ekipu iz Vinogradske!


veliki potpis, čestitam. meni je na isti dan 3dn embrija bila 101.

----------


## Beatrix

:Very Happy: 

Obavili jučer 1. susret, ako se riješimo upala idemo u postupak u 9.mj. 

dr.Grbavac rocks!

----------


## medeni.angel

Cestitam svim trudnicama na uspjehu i onima koji to zele da uspiju...ja sam od ponedeljka na inekcijama i nadam se ovaj put mora uspjeti  :Smile: 
Dr Tomic mi je rekao da su mi nalazi svi u redu i da se i muzu popravio spermiogram pa se toplo nadam uspjehu i svojoj prvoj bebici...Cestitam na trojkama to je stvarno boziji blagoslov...

----------


## Mala Maja

Također, čestitam svim novim "trudnicama" na borbi i uspjehu i naravno puno snage curkama (tatekima) koji to žele da uspiju.......... :Very Happy: 
Danas nam  je 14dpt, naručeni smo 19.06. na prvi ultrazvuk a danas nam je beta bila 344 wheeeeeeeeee :Very Happy: 
Potajno smo u strahu a sreća neopisiva me nosi iz dana u dan, nekako jaču i jaču, smireniju, najsretniju!!!!!!!
Sin (4,5g), je išao samnom vaditi krvcu i veli on teti dr. da mama ima bebu u trbuhu, pogle koliki joj je trbuh i počne dizati mi halju...a unutra je seka sigurno kaže, a želi si jako jednog bracu već dugoooooooooooooooo.
Kad smo dignuli nalaz bete, a veli on meni, ...i što piše jel seka ili braco :Laughing: 
Ljubav moja, dok sam mu objasnila na kraju mi je rekao da je jako umoran i da ćemo malo sutra o tome  :Laughing:

----------


## kkristi

Čestitam svim trudnicama! Nažalost moja beta nije narasla  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## BillieJean

kkristi, tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post, žao mi je  :Love:  Šta, bila je pozitivna, ali se nije poduplala?

Došla sam pitati, kakva je praksa u vinogradskoj nakon što je pozitivna beta - za koliko naručuju na uzv, naručuju li uopce, odnosno da li se ide kod njih ili kod svog ginekologa, da li odmah šalju na komplikacije u trudnoci (znam da kod nekih klinika je i to slucaj)?? Naime, moja beta je 309 (12dpt)  :Very Happy:  I nadam se da ce se u pon poduplati  :Grin:

----------


## kkristi

Čestitam BillieJean  :Smile: ! Moja beta nije bila ni pozitivna  :Sad:

----------


## matahari

čestitam draga!
meni su prvi uzv (cca 6 tt) napravili u Vg, trudnoća potvrđena, sve na svom mjestu.
dalje sam trudnoću vodila privatno. što se bolovanja tiče mislim da mpo doktor daje preporuku "mirovanje", 
a tvoj soc. gin. ti otvara bolovanje. neka me ispravi netko ako griješim, jer sam ja za vrijeme trudnoće bila na go-u, tako da ne znam detalje.






> kkristi, tek sam sad vidjela tvoj post, žao mi je  Šta, bila je pozitivna, ali se nije poduplala?
> 
> Došla sam pitati, kakva je praksa u vinogradskoj nakon što je pozitivna beta - za koliko naručuju na uzv, naručuju li uopce, odnosno da li se ide kod njih ili kod svog ginekologa, da li odmah šalju na komplikacije u trudnoci (znam da kod nekih klinika je i to slucaj)?? Naime, moja beta je 309 (12dpt)  I nadam se da ce se u pon poduplati

----------


## tonili

*Billie Jean* čestitam na krasnoj beti!
Što se tiče bolovanja, komplikacija u trudnoći - otvara ti ga tvoj socijalni primarni ginekolog, ako naravno za to ima indikacija. Preporuku ti može napisati MPO-vac, no bolovanje otvara primarni ginić - točnije tvoj liječnik opće medicine na preporuku primarnog ginekologa.
Sretno dalje!

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala vam  :Smile: 

Ma jasno mi je za taj tehnički dio, tko otvara bolovanje.....samo me interesirao dio da li u vinogradskoj preporuce bolovanje na temelju cega socijalni ginekolog otvara.....isto kao sto MPO-ovci ne daju recepte, ali preporuce sto trebas konzumirati (utrići itd.).....jer znam curu koja je u privatnoj poliklinici bila na IVF-u i odmah na dan prve pozitivne bete, taj doktor joj je rekao da otvori bolovanje pa me zanimalo da li je takva praksa i ovdje.....al znaci prvi pregled u vg, onda dalje kod svog.....

----------


## andream

Bj, trudnoća iz MPO postupka je tehnički gledano kao i svaka druga trudnoća. Ako je sve u redu, nema razloga da odmah ideš na bolovanje. Ja sam primjerice isto kao i ti prošle godine u ovo vrijeme ostala trudna, ali sam se dobro osjećala, na UZV je sve bilo OK, pa sam još neko vrijeme radila. Kasnije sam uzela komplikacije, ali sam sve dogovarala s primarnim ginekologom, on mi je dao tzv. liječničku potvrdu - papirić s kojim sam otvorila bolovanje kod doktora opće prakse. Učini kako se osjećaš, konzultiraj se i s doktorima prije toga i - sretno dalje! Inače koliko se sjećam na Vuku su pisali odmah nakon pozitivne bete svima po defaultu mirovanje, u Vg nisu ništa posebno, osim terapije (utrići, andoli i event. nešto drugo od lijekova).

----------


## tonili

*Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
TNX*

----------


## BillieJean

Ivf vinogradska: 01/3787-689

----------


## BillieJean

andream, hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:  Pa da, na to sam mislila - znam da negdje odmah nakon prve pozitivne bete šalju na komplikacije pa me zanimalo da li je tako i u VG....al očito nije.....pogotovo jer mi nisu ništa takvo ni spomenuli danas kad sam zvala da prijavim betu (koja se btw nije baš skroz poduplala pa sam sad malo zabrinuta i razmišljam da ju ipak ponovim za 2 dana...)

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo moje suborke danas smo napravili i prvi ultrazvuk, truuuuuuuuuuuuudni smo 6+1 i imamo jako srčeko i sve što treba i veliki 5mm. REkao mi dr K. da ako hoću bolovanje samo da ga nazovem i on će mi napisati mirovanje koje dalje vodi liječnih ginekolog kod kojeg sam inače. Moram još doći sa 4 tj. sa svim nalazima krvi i urina i nakon toga vodim dalje sve kao i običnu trudnoću. Dao mi je za preporuku dr. Gabrića sa ambulante pa ću vidjeti s njim što dalje....
Danas kad sam čekala pregled, još jedna curka koja je bila dan prije mene ima poz. brtu i to velikuuuuuuuuu tako da su kod nje duplići  :Wink: 
Velika pohvala za cijeli maldi team............Vinogradska go on!!!!!!!
Sad se prebacih na trudnoću ali ću Vas sve škicati kako bi se radovala zajedno s Vama jedan po jedan plusić!!!
Još jednom želim želim od sveg srca da uspijete, korak po korak i da dođemo do smotuljka koji viće kmeeeee kmeeeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeee!

----------


## BillieJean

Mala Maja, prekrasno, čestitam!!!  :Klap: 
I hvala na ovim info, to je ono što me zanimalo baš, kakva je praksa u vg nakon pozitivne bete (bolovanje, koliko pregleda, kada itd.).

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam trudnicama!  :Smile: 
Bravo za ekipu iz Vinogradske!

----------


## reny123

Cure, svratite na pdf Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji. Pročitajte što nam se sprema, aktivirajte se!

----------


## medeni.angel

Pozrav forumasicama i buducim majkama  :Smile: 
u cetvrtak sam imala transfer ...ekipa u VG je predivna i samo rijeci hvale imam za njih...
sad sam na cekanju do svoje Betice  :Smile:  nadamo se uspjehu!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Pridružujem se pohvalama za ekipu iz Vinogradske. U subotu je bio transfer jedne osmostanične mrvice i imam samo riječi hvale za sve. Sestra nevjerojatna,svaka joj čast,usprkos gužvi nasmijana,pristupačna, dr. također topao,ljudski, biolog i biologica odlični,ma nemam riječi koliko su svi nevjerojatni.

----------


## BillieJean

Evo da i ja pohvalim ekipu iz Vinogradske, a ima li bolje pohvale od kuckajućeg  :Heart: ?!  :Klap:

----------


## medeni.angel

> Evo da i ja pohvalim ekipu iz Vinogradske, a ima li bolje pohvale od kuckajućeg ?!


iskrene cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ma evo i ja ću po tisućiti put pohvaliti ekipu iz vinogradske  :Klap: 
hvala im  :Heart:

----------


## medeni.angel

Trebam  savjetic  :Smile: 
4.6 bila zadnja m...18.6 punkcija a transfer 21.6...
maloprije mi se pokazala smeda boja kao da cu dobiti mengu ili sam je dobila ( oprostite na izrazu) da li da nastavljam sa utricima i dufastoneom i da li da idem vaditi betu ili ako do kraja prokrvarim da prestanem sa svom terapijom i zakljucim kao propali uspjeh  :Sad:

----------


## andream

ja bih ti rekla da smeđa boja ništa ne znači, ona doduše može biti menga ali može biti i oskudno krvarenje na početku T. svakako vadi betu, i neka je sretno!

----------


## medeni.angel

> ja bih ti rekla da smeđa boja ništa ne znači, ona doduše može biti menga ali može biti i oskudno krvarenje na početku T. svakako vadi betu, i neka je sretno!


hvala  :Smile: 
meni je problem jer imam 2 maternice pa medicinski mogu u jednoj biti trudna a u drugoj krvariti  :Sad: 
ni dr nemaju bas previse informcija tako da nikad neznam sta ce se kod mene desiti  :Smile:  nadam se najboljem...

----------


## medeni.angel

Objavljujem svoj jos jedan neuspjeh u nizu...idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

medeni, drži se  :Love:

----------


## medeni.angel

> medeni, drži se


hvala  :Smile: 
u petak sam narucena za novi pregled.....

----------


## mishica_zg

hello drage moje, 

eto da se i ja javim....bila na konzultacijama i na redu smo u 9 mj :D
čitam vaše postove i veselim se sa svima vama....nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale uskoro pisati pozitivne bete i <3  :Smile: 


....žao mi bilo napustiti dr.B na SD, al čitajući vaše postove nije ni najmanje.....nadam se da je ovo moja treča sreća  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

I ja moram pohvaliti ekipu iz Vinogradske. Većina vas zna što sam sve prošla i gdje sam sve bila, ali meni su oni svi do jednog zakon i najbolji od svih bez obzira što nisam kod njih uspjela ostvariti trudnoću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava   svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je  potrebno    liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene      optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji      imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## Tralala

bok svima,
u 9. mjesecu idem u Vinogradsku na konzultacije... danas mislim da sve slavimo obzirom da je napokon prošao Zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji!!!!! 
please curke koje znaju detalje koji mi nalazi trebaju za konzultacije - papa, brisevi, hormoni, spermiogram.... još nešto?

----------


## andream

Krvne grupe i nalazi krvi za hepatitise, te eventualno HSG ako ćete početi s inseminacijom? Sretno!

----------


## Konfuzija

Pozdrav svima i sori na upadu, htjela bih vas samo pitati ako tko ima svježu informaciju, koliko se čeka na ivf u Vinogradskoj?
Puno hvala i sve dobro svima  :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

Cure, molim vas ako je koja ovih dana bila u Vg da mi odgovori jesu li gore dr Tomić i prof Kuna?
 :Smile: 
Hvala

----------


## matahari

prof. kuna danas bio gore!

----------


## Inesz

matahri hvala!
 :Smile: 
i čestitam na srčeku  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Pozz curke molila bi bilo koju da mi odgovori koliko se dugo čeka na postupak i jel priznaju spermiogram i sve ostale papire iz druge bolnice??hvala unaprijed...

----------


## Inesz

mary,
priznaju se svi nalazi iz drugih klinika

----------


## Mary123

Može neki broj di se mogu naručiti za prve konzultacije i neka preporuka za ginekologa?Hvala

----------


## Mary123

Koliko se čeka na ivf u vinogradskoj?

----------


## anddu

Evo Mery broj za naručiti se ali ti sad kroz kolovoz ne rade 01 3787689; i ne znam možeš li birati dr.-a nego kojeg nađeš, a ionako ti se u jednom postupku ponekad sva četvorica izmijene... Ne znam kad sam zadnji put imala postupak da me od prvog UVZ-a do transfera vodio jedan te isti dr. 

I mislim da je lista za lijekove duga nekih 5-6 mjeseci

----------


## pettra

Pozdrav, cure!

Imam jednu molbu 

Naime, prije 2 i pol godine sam krenula u postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Nakon četiri neuspješna pokušaja ostala sam trudna nakon transfera u prirodnom ciklusu. Rodila sam prekrasnu djevojčicu u 1. mjesecu ove godine. 
Sad je vrijeme da krenemo po seku ili bracu. 

Zbog lošeg spermiograma primorani smo ponovno krenuti u borbu liječenja naše neplodnosti.

Zanima me(cure koje su nedavno krenule u postupke) koje sve pretrage moramo napraviti prije kretanja u postupak.? Imam popis od pred dvije godine, ali ne znam da li još uvijek vrijedi.

Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## malenab

poz svima....prvo čestitam svim trudnicama a onima kojima nije uspjelo,neka se i dalje trude jer vrijedi kad se sjetimo što možemo dobiti od toga...mi smo sad u 9 mj.trebali na 3 IVF ali nećemo ni trebati jer smo prirodno uspjeli to ostvariti  :Smile:  presretni smo..ne mogu ni opisati.sad sam u 8 tjednu trudnoće,sve je ok..nadamo se da će i dalje tako biti..svima želim sreću i vidimo se u forumu trudnica :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

čestitke malenab  :Smile: 

pettra otiđite gore s tim što imate i onda će vam dok napisati što sve treba odraditi, samo uputnica za pregled i dalje sve lagano  :Smile: 
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Možda zna netko kad se točno vraćaju sa go? Točno prvog ili 3.9. ili ranije?

----------


## polončica

Pozdrav svima! 
Nova sam i imati ću pitanja... Do sad sam samo škicala vaše postove i plakala s vama što od radosnica što od tuge no odlučila sam se i ovako pridružiti. Nemojte zamjeriti ako neću poloviti sve termine koje koristite...

I mi već duže pokušavamo dobiti bebicu, no bezuspješno pa smo odlučili krenuti u Vg. Bili smo na konzultacijama, te nakon svih nalaza početkom 4mj, kad su nam rekli da smo na listi za 9mj IVF/ICSI. Moram piznati da taj dan dr nikako nije bio od nekih riječi (nije bio isti dr kao na konzultacijama) i dosta sam bila razočarana... No sad je stigao i taj 9 mj pa me zanima kakva je točno sad procedura? M ću dobiti kroz 2-3 dana.  Da li trebam već sad zvati pa da se uspije u ovom ciklusu ili će se to odgoditi za idući ciklus?
Molim vas da me prosvijetlite  :Smile:  

Hvala puno
pozz

----------


## anddu

Mislim polončica da ćeš u postupak s idućim ciklusom, ako se nisi drukčije dogovorila sa sestrama. Jesi li dobila lijekove i protokol? Ako nisi moraš ih zvati 3. rujna da te naruče za doći po lijkove, to ide relativno brzo pa ćeš dobiti daljnje upute. I sretno. Arianm mislim da počinju raditi 3. rujna.

----------


## polončica

hvala anddu. Tako nekako sam i mislila.... Nisam se ništa dogovarala sa sestrama, rekle su da se javim u 9mj, isto kako je dr rekao i to je to. 
A ništa, čekam 3.9. pa ću vidjeti kako dalje.

----------


## laky

Dr Tomić radi već

----------


## laky

> Koliko se čeka na ivf u vinogradskoj?


upisuje se lista za prosinac

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Laky mila....aj obriši inbox pls...nema šanse poruku poslati....

----------


## laky

ok

----------


## medeni.angel

bok...

imam dogovor za konzultacije u VG 11.9 za novi termin pa me zanima da li znate koliko se ceka za novi postupak,jer kad sam bila na kontroli u 7mj sestre su mi rekle da su 9,10,11,12 mj vec popunjeni....

----------


## ARIANM

Medenija sam zvala u 6 mj i to na početku i zapisana sam za 11. mj. jer prije nije bilo više mjesta a sad u četvrtak imam konzultacije. Molim vas jel ikoja zna kakav je princip nakon polustimulacije pauza isto 6 mj. do sljedeće pune stimulacije ili ne? Jer bi sad u 9 mj. kupila sama ljekove za polustimulaciju al kako sam zapisana za 11. mj. za ljekove onda ne znam dal mogu tako dva puta zaredom. tj. svaki drugi mjesec.

----------


## mishica_zg

polončica, ako si na listi za 9-ti mjesec IVF idi samo gore po lijekove mislim da još stigneš s pikanjem  :Smile: 
ja sam tako napravila i već se pikam  :Smile: 

a što se tiče kako rade....od prošlog tjedan su počeli raditi  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

> Medenija sam zvala u 6 mj i to na početku i zapisana sam za 11. mj. jer prije nije bilo više mjesta a sad u četvrtak imam konzultacije. Molim vas jel ikoja zna kakav je princip nakon polustimulacije pauza isto 6 mj. do sljedeće pune stimulacije ili ne? Jer bi sad u 9 mj. kupila sama ljekove za polustimulaciju al kako sam zapisana za 11. mj. za ljekove onda ne znam dal mogu tako dva puta zaredom. tj. svaki drugi mjesec.


ja sam bila na punoj stimulaciji u 6mj i posle neuspjeha dr kuna me je htio staviti na prirodnjak al smo se dogovorili a se malo organizam oporavi,tako da ti tu nemogu pomoci....ali se toplo nadam da me nece staviti na spisak za 2013god jer bi poludila od cekanja  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> Medenija sam zvala u 6 mj i to na početku i zapisana sam za 11. mj. jer prije nije bilo više mjesta a sad u četvrtak imam konzultacije. Molim vas jel ikoja zna kakav je princip nakon polustimulacije pauza isto 6 mj. do sljedeće pune stimulacije ili ne? Jer bi sad u 9 mj. kupila sama ljekove za polustimulaciju al kako sam zapisana za 11. mj. za ljekove onda ne znam dal mogu tako dva puta zaredom. tj. svaki drugi mjesec.


ja sam isto zapisana za ljekove u 11.mj, ali ne znam koje (menopur ili gonal), sad ovaj mj ponavljam hormone i briseve pa kad to budem imala naručim se za konzultacije ili????

----------


## ARIANM

Meni je sestra rekla kad sam u 6. mj zvala da me zapiše za lijekove da moram prvo na konzultacije,al sam je molila da me ipak zapiše pa ću naknadno konzultacije odradit tako da ću tek sad u čet znati dal moram koje nalaze ponavljat ili ne. Imam briseve i papu od 10 mj. 2011. pa ne znam dal vrijedi ili moram ponovo.

----------


## pirica

> Meni je sestra rekla kad sam u 6. mj zvala da me zapiše za lijekove da moram prvo na konzultacije,al sam je molila da me ipak zapiše pa ću naknadno konzultacije odradit tako da ću tek sad u čet znati dal moram koje nalaze ponavljat ili ne. Imam briseve i papu od 10 mj. 2011. pa ne znam dal vrijedi ili moram ponovo.


ja sam bila kod dr T u 6.mj, tad sam za ljekove zapisana, zbog stim nisam ranije mogla odradit hormone, pretrage sam sama tražila, zato pitam kad ću znat koji lijekovi, trebam li s nalazima na konzultacije opet

----------


## ARIANM

Ne bih ti znala reči to,probaj zvrcnut sestru pa će ti reči.

----------


## medeni.angel

moji svi nalazi su novi koje sam vadila od 4-6mj prije postupka.....nece valjda opet sve to ponovo prolaziti kad su mi svi nalazi ok i relativno novi...
sestra mi je samo rekla da ponesem papire uobicajene koje nosim kad dolazim na pregled....

----------


## pirica

> moji svi nalazi su novi koje sam vadila od 4-6mj prije postupka.....nece valjda opet sve to ponovo prolaziti kad su mi svi nalazi ok i relativno novi...
> sestra mi je samo rekla da ponesem papire uobicajene koje nosim kad dolazim na pregled....


ja sam sama tražila ponavljanje nalaza jer slabo reagiram na stim. pa da malo provjerimo stanje

----------


## anddu

Pirice, kad budeš išla po lijekove ići ćeš kod doktora da odredi protokol, tad mu daj nalaze i tad će odlučiti hoće li toi dati gonale ili menopure, decapeptyle ili cetrotiode, količinu...

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, kad budeš išla po lijekove ići ćeš kod doktora da odredi protokol, tad mu daj nalaze i tad će odlučiti hoće li toi dati gonale ili menopure, decapeptyle ili cetrotiode, količinu...


hvala draga  :Shy kiss: 
ovaj put se nadam gonlau, jer eto kao mpo-ovka s povečim stažem nikad nisam bila na gonalu  :Unsure:

----------


## Mare O.

Bok cure!
Nova sam na forumu i svima nam želim ubrzo toliko željeni + i  :Heart: .
Koliko se čeka na prvi pregled/dogovor za IVF?

----------


## mishica_zg

> hvala draga 
> ovaj put se nadam gonlau, jer eto kao mpo-ovka s povečim stažem nikad nisam bila na gonalu


tako sam se i ja nadala i dobila sam ih  :Smile: 
ugl...sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju pa javim kakva je razlika....već sama činjenica da je manje pikanja ja sretna  :Laughing:  
pozz

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja jučer zvala , naručili me na konz. 12.9. kod prof. Kune...ako nekoga ima tada, neka se javi da popijemo kavu...ja crna, MM crn  :Smile:  i zavlačimo po slavonski...

----------


## Mare O.

Hvala ti na informaciji.

Znači da se čeka cca tjedan dana.

Pošto čekam nalaze pape(još 2 tjedna) i briseva(tjedan dana), da li  je prerano zvati za konzultacije?  :Undecided:

----------


## ivka13

Pozz svima...nakon godine pauziranja i mi se spremamo na konzultacije za daljnje postupke. Imam pitanjce za sve "stare" pacijentice s odrađenim postupcima po prethodnom zakonu: da li imate info da li Vg izbjegava ova 2 zakonski obvezna prirodnjaka prije stimuliranih? Općenito me zanima kakva je situacija po pitanju novog zakona za nas pacijente sa stažem. Nama su, konkretno, rekli da nema smisla raditi prirodnjake, pa ne bih htjela da sad zbog novog zakona moramo opet ići u prirodnjake.

----------


## Gabi25

Ivka nigdje u zakonu ne piše da ti moraš odraditi 2 prirodnjaka, piše da HZZO pokriva 6 postupaka od cega 2 moraju biti prirodna. Ti možeš odraditi 4 stimulirana a ova 2 ne moraš nikad. 
Btw odradeni postupci su resetirani tako da imaš pravo na 4 nova stimulirana postupka. 
Sretno svim curama u Vg~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivka13

Upravo su me i zabrinjavala ova 2 prirodna koja po novom zakonu moraju biti od ukupno 6 dozvoljenih. 
Gabi, hvala na info.
Sretno svima!

----------


## pirica

netko je bio pitao ne znam tko ovako:
prvi pregled se čeka cca do deset dana, stim. postupak 4-6mj, prirodnjak može odmah (naravno ako se imaju svi traženi nalazi)

----------


## La-tica

Pozdrav svima...nisam još nikada bila u postupku i imamo dog kod dr. 14.9. moj muz ima azooligospermiju, prema doktoru ja sam ok.

dr.Grbavac nam je zadnji put spominjao stimulirani postupak...mene zanima pod kojom se terapijom ide na stimulirani?

----------


## anddu

U našim klinikama se ide ili s menopurima ili s gonalima, s tim da se uz njih koristi i spresija opet ovisno o doktorima i raspoloživim lijekovima - od suprefacta preko decapeptyla, ili se kasnije uvode cetrotide. Ako si na to mislila pod kojom terapijom

----------


## Becky

Evo malo ohrabrenja za sve... prirodni u Vg, sad smo 21 tjedan trudni (6. pokušaj)... inače drugo dijete, prvo je isto Vg prirodni (5. pokušaj)...
Sretno svima!

----------


## La-tica

pa iskreno nemam pojma..ime terapije nije spominjao, nego nam je rekao da cu dobiti terapiju od koje cu imati vise jajnih stanica pa ce raditi ivf...eto...ne znam..idem prvi put i uzasno me strah...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo malo ohrabrenja za sve... prirodni u Vg, sad smo 21 tjedan trudni (6. pokušaj)... inače drugo dijete, prvo je isto Vg prirodni (5. pokušaj)...
> Sretno svima!


 :Smile: 
Ovo je jako lijepo! Čestitam!


Bravo za ekipu iz Vinogradske!
 :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Čestitam Becky!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni.angel

> Ja jučer zvala , naručili me na konz. 12.9. kod prof. Kune...ako nekoga ima tada, neka se javi da popijemo kavu...ja crna, MM crn  i zavlačimo po slavonski...


 Bok...steta sto nisi u utorak 11.9 jer ja i kolegica stizemo u Vg na kontrolu i po informacije za novi postupak....mozda se budemo upoznali posle u cekaonici...i ja crnka  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Mi bili na konzultacijama i moram ponoviti sve hormone,papu,briseve i neki dan izvadila AMH i u 11. mj. krečemo u punu stimulaciju. Jedva čekam!!!

----------


## Gabi25

> Ivka nigdje u zakonu ne piše da ti moraš odraditi 2 prirodnjaka, piše da HZZO pokriva 6 postupaka od cega 2 moraju biti prirodna. Ti možeš odraditi 4 stimulirana a ova 2 ne moraš nikad. 
> Btw odradeni postupci su resetirani tako da imaš pravo na 4 nova stimulirana postupka. 
> Sretno svim curama u Vg~~~~~~~~~~~


Morat ću sama sebe citirati i ''ispraviti''.
Naime danas sam dobila mišljenje jednog MPO-ovca da će se ipak prije stimuliranih morati odraditi ova 2 prirodna postupka.
Moram priznati da ja to nisam tako shvatila a vjerujem da će i doktori imati razna tumačenja dok ne dođu pravilnici pa te molim *ivka13 da ipak provjeriš sa doktorima u VG kako oni razmišljaju i javiš nam ovdje.
*

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo,
ako nitko ne dobije odgovor na prethodno pitanje, ja ću pitati prof. Kunu sutra, jer imam termin u 12 h za konzultacije. Nadam se da ću odraditi to, jer postoji mogućnost da ga nema - po riječima njegove tajnice, bez obzira imala dogovorreno ili ne...... Meni je sutra 6 dc, te ću vidjeti i pitati, ako mogu u prirodnjak odmah ovaj ciklus.  :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Evo,
> ako nitko ne dobije odgovor na prethodno pitanje, ja ću pitati prof. Kunu sutra, jer imam termin u 12 h za konzultacije. Nadam se da ću odraditi to, jer postoji mogućnost da ga nema - po riječima njegove tajnice, bez obzira imala dogovorreno ili ne...... Meni je sutra 6 dc, te ću vidjeti i pitati, ako mogu u prirodnjak odmah ovaj ciklus.


sretnoooooooo

----------


## laky

ja sam stekla dojam da sve bolnice sad furaju polustimulaciju  bar tamo gdje su mi frendice trenutno,VV,Cito,VG svi idu par dana klomifen (Cito Femaru) pa menopur.

----------


## Kadauna

> ja sam stekla dojam da sve bolnice sad furaju polustimulaciju  bar tamo gdje su mi frendice trenutno,VV,Cito,VG svi idu par dana klomifen (Cito Femaru) pa menopur.


ovo bi mi bilo čudno, prečudno. Ima smisla kod low respondera da furaju neke polustimulirane jer se stimulirani ne isplate ili bi bilo logično ako štede pa si na taj načn naplate full stimulirani a ustvari su koristili manje lijekova. Aj provjeri jesu li te frendice a) low responderi ili b) jel npr. taj Cito postupak HZZO-ovski

----------


## ivka13

> Morat ću sama sebe citirati i ''ispraviti''.
> Naime danas sam dobila mišljenje jednog MPO-ovca da će se ipak prije stimuliranih morati odraditi ova 2 prirodna postupka.
> Moram priznati da ja to nisam tako shvatila a vjerujem da će i doktori imati razna tumačenja dok ne dođu pravilnici pa te molim *ivka13 da ipak provjeriš sa doktorima u VG kako oni razmišljaju i javiš nam ovdje.
> *


Tek ću u petak zvati da se naručim na konzultacije (čekam nalaze kod svog doktora) pa neću još neko vrijeme imati info. Ako tko sazna prije, neka javi.

----------


## Mare O.

Konzultacije dogovorene za 25.09. u 9:30.

----------


## medeni.angel

10mj prirodnjak  :Smile: 
ako bude srece da ovaj put uspijemo ostvariti trudocu onda nemoramo ici na punu stimulaciju u 12mj....

----------


## anddu

> Morat ću sama sebe citirati i ''ispraviti''.
> Naime danas sam dobila mišljenje jednog MPO-ovca da će se ipak prije stimuliranih morati odraditi ova 2 prirodna postupka.


Meni ovo iskreno nema smisla (mada sam na svom dosadašnjem MPO putu shvatila da u Hrv puno toga nema smisla), pogotovo kod onih cura koje su već prošle određeni broj postupaka...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ola cure..vratila sam se home sa dobrim vjestima  :Smile:   ...pošto dr. Kuna ima drugih obveza, kako sam skužila - preuzeo me dr . Bolanča! Imala sam dogovoreno u 12, primljena u 12 i izašla u 12:05 h. Pregledao nalaze i: Dođite mi 8 dc i krećemo u prirodnjak! E tu ja:  *Recite mi dr, da li je pod muss da se prvo odrade 2 prirodnjaka pa onda stimulirani ??? On meni:  Ma ne, odakle vam to!!!  -* eto infoa!! 
Što se mene tiče - ja kao i *medeni.angel - 10 mj prirodnjak !  M*ogla sam odmah ovaj mjesec ali financije ne dozvoljavaju nažalost putovanje u Zg svaka 2 dana :Sad: 

Medeni.angel - here we come  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Može li mi tko reći - kojim danima i kako se naručuje na psihološko savjetovanje u VG? Pravno mogu odraditi u Obiteljskom centru, a psihološko me traže - 350, 00 kn - nisam cicija ali je to bezobrazno.....

----------


## laky

> Može li mi tko reći - kojim danima i kako se naručuje na psihološko savjetovanje u VG? Pravno mogu odraditi u Obiteljskom centru, a psihološko me traže - 350, 00 kn - nisam cicija ali je to bezobrazno.....


Draga psiholosko niti pravno nije vise obavezno po novom zakonu tko ti to trazi?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja ću se zadaviti!!!!!!!!!! Pa ja još budala danas naknadno zovem iz auta sestru u Vg i pitam kad moram to donijeti - ona kaže da mogu i naknadno!! Jesi ti 1000% da ne moram????

----------


## laky

> Ja ću se zadaviti!!!!!!!!!! Pa ja još budala danas naknadno zovem iz auta sestru u Vg i pitam kad moram to donijeti - ona kaže da mogu i naknadno!! Jesi ti 1000% da ne moram????


100000000000000000000000000%

----------


## zelimo_bebu

AAAAAAAAAAA hvala! Dužna sam ti neke kolače kad se vidimo u ZG, kad već u Mostaru nismo!!!! Ajde de...sad sam malo mirnija!  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

ne obećavaj jer sam od 1.10 u ZG  :Razz:

----------


## Gabi25

zelimo_bebu hvala ti na informaciji, vidim da opet imamo različita tumačenja različitih liječnika.

----------


## Inesz

želimo-bebu,

draga tko ti je rekao da trebaš potvrde o psihološkom i pravnom savjetovanja?
doktor? sestra?
nedavno smo pisali puno o tome jer su već u nekim klinikama to tražili kao potrebne potvrde da bi se ušlo u postupak.

međutim, novi zakon ne nalaže obvezu psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja, tako da ti te potvrde i NE TREBAJU.

cure, ne trebaj pp potvrde. ako doktori i sestre to ne znaju(!?), vi ih informirajte.

----------


## doanna

evo i ja potpuno nova u mpo vodama, bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr. Kune u ponedjeljak 10.09. na kojima sam dobila popis koje pretrage još moramo napraviti i na kraju tog papira piše pravno i psihološko savjetovanje što je on precrtao i rekao da to više ne treba....tako da doktori znaju da ne treba....ne znam kako ću uspjeti sve ovo pohvatati, ja tako malo toga znam o svemu ovome....

----------


## Kadauna

doanna, dobrodošla i čim prije otišla (trudna) s ovog foruma na trudnički... iako trudnice uglavnom ostaju i dalje s nama i za vrijeme trudnoće, ali i nakon poroda  :Smile: )

Hvala za sve nove informacije, dakle koriste isti obrazac ali su prekrižili psihološko i pravno savjetovanje. Super! Nadam se da će i Vuk Vrhovec opet tim stopama.

----------


## Inesz

bravo Vinogradska!

----------


## doanna

hvala na dobrodošlici, moram priznati da me frka svega toga, a posebno zato što nisam baš informirana pa sada to sve polako hvatam...imam odmah jedno pitanje: da li znate da li se i gdje u Zg mogu odraditi preko hzzo sve one krvne pretrage (KG, Rh, HIV, marker....) bez prethodnog naručivanja ali s uputnicom?

----------


## Cassie

> hvala na dobrodošlici, moram priznati da me frka svega toga, a posebno zato što nisam baš informirana pa sada to sve polako hvatam...imam odmah jedno pitanje: da li znate da li se i gdje u Zg mogu odraditi preko hzzo sve one krvne pretrage (KG, Rh, HIV, marker....) bez prethodnog naručivanja ali s uputnicom?


Bok, svima!!! Redovito Vas čitam iako sam sa češkog foruma, ali posjećujem redovito Vinogradsku  :Smile:  

Krvne pretrage obavljaš u Petrovoj 3. Tvoja ginekologica ti da uputnicu, a suprugu/dečku njegov liječnik opće prakse. Nije se potrebno naručiti samo dođeš.

----------


## Gabi25

Cassie jel to friška informacija? Nešto su cure u zadnje vrijeme pisale da se sad i u Petrovoj naručuje.

----------


## Cassie

> Cassie jel to friška informacija? Nešto su cure u zadnje vrijeme pisale da se sad i u Petrovoj naručuje.


Mi smo vadili te nalaze početkom godine  :Undecided:  možda je došlo do promjena, ali budem ja saznala jer moj muž mora ovih dana obaviti sve te pretrage ponovno. Javim vam se sa friškim informacijama.

----------


## bubekica

Upadam kao padobranac - jucer vadila markere - ne narucuje se, radnim danom 7:30-11:00.

----------


## Cassie

> Upadam kao padobranac - jucer vadila markere - ne narucuje se, radnim danom 7:30-11:00.


Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

hvala za info.....sretno nam svima!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

> Upadam kao padobranac - jucer vadila markere - ne narucuje se, radnim danom 7:30-11:00.



Super, hvala za informaciju bubekica, kad sam ja to vadila prije par godina u Petrovoj nije se trebalo naručiti, a frendica trudnica se prošle godine morala, i neke cure ovdje su spominjale naručivanje.

----------


## medeni.angel

> Može li mi tko reći - kojim danima i kako se naručuje na psihološko savjetovanje u VG? Pravno mogu odraditi u Obiteljskom centru, a psihološko me traže - 350, 00 kn - nisam cicija ali je to bezobrazno.....


evo ja nisam bila nikada na tom psiho savjetovanju niti sam ikad morala donjeti potvrdu...a bili smo u 6mj sa svim novim nalazima bez te potvrde!i nisu me trazili da to donesem naknadno :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ja sam smotana  :Cool: !!! Čitala sam novi Zakon i nisam očito dobro čitala...a i zbunilo me poslije pregleda jer me DR nije tražio ikakve papire, krenuli kući, a ja sa moba iz auta zvala sestru i pitala ju što sa tim papirima, a ona mi rekla - možete donijeti naknadno...i eto ti ga na - to me zbunilo. No zbunjola je rješena čim je Laky trznula  :Smile:  .....tako sam sam sad mirna i happy- bar me to obišlo...
Nego...kako vam je dr. Bolanča?? POšto sam s njim u 2 min popričala i van....

----------


## mishica_zg

evo drage moje sam da javim....i transfer smo obavili, 2 mrve vračene  :Smile: 
ekipa je predivna, od dr Tomića, Grbavca i Bolanče neznam koji je bolji, biologice su zakon, a sestra Ana predivna  :Smile: 
bilo je sve divno osim jedne po meni malo bolesne pacijentice koja se derala i prigovarala na sve, pa s tim i sve nas uznemiravala....al valjda to tako mora biti, žao mi samo ekipe što sve moraju pretrpit..

----------


## tlukaci5

evo da se javim , rodila 19.08. svoje tri princeze koje su još u petrovoj a ja evo jučer izašla iz bolnice, bila sam životno ugrožena u tri navrata ali hvala dragom bogu sad je bolje i nadam se da će ići nabolje.. puno sreće svima..

----------


## Stena

ej... ja sam nova....pa da vas malo upoznam sa svojom pricom..1.Ivf ZG Poliklinika Ivf, Dr.Crvenković,Stimulirani ciklus 10 Decapeptila,20 Gonala i Ovitrel. Punkcija 5 ocita od toga tri zrele,oplođene,jedna došla do stadija blastice,ostale dvije se prestale razvijat. 14. dan beta 2206. jedna mrvica,missed u 6 tj.  :Sad: 
2. Ivf Vinogradska,kod dr. Kuna,isto stimulirani 20 gonala,2 cetrodite,ovitrel. Punkcija 10 ocita (pod anestezijom) 10 oplođena,Ali samo tri ok (mm ima oligoasthenoterato)
Sutra transfer jednog cetverostanicnog i dvostaanicnog....sto vi mislite ima sanse?

----------


## Stena

držim fige draga,ja sutra na transfer. A ovo sve što si rekla,a pogotovo za sestru Anu, istina je,stvarno su svi dragi. i naravno želim ti ugodno čekanje bete i da bude pozitivna. :Smile: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Inesz

Tlukaci,
čestitam od srca!
Neka tvoje male djevojčice što prije dođu kući! Želim im dug, sretan i ispunjen život!

----------


## Bluebella

> evo da se javim , rodila 19.08. svoje tri princeze koje su još u petrovoj a ja evo jučer izašla iz bolnice, bila sam životno ugrožena u tri navrata ali hvala dragom bogu sad je bolje i nadam se da će ići nabolje.. puno sreće svima..


Čestitam Tlukaci... nadam se da će curke što prije biti doma u tvom zagrljaju. 

p.s. možda ponekad nebi bilo loše i zahvatit doktorima.. ipak su oni ti pomocu kojih je sve izašlo na dobro  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

> ej... ja sam nova....pa da vas malo upoznam sa svojom pricom..1.Ivf ZG Poliklinika Ivf, Dr.Crvenković,Stimulirani ciklus 10 Decapeptila,20 Gonala i Ovitrel. Punkcija 5 ocita od toga tri zrele,oplođene,jedna došla do stadija blastice,ostale dvije se prestale razvijat. 14. dan beta 2206. jedna mrvica,missed u 6 tj. 
> 2. Ivf Vinogradska,kod dr. Kuna,isto stimulirani 20 gonala,2 cetrodite,ovitrel. Punkcija 10 ocita (pod anestezijom) 10 oplođena,Ali samo tri ok (mm ima oligoasthenoterato)
> Sutra transfer jednog cetverostanicnog i dvostaanicnog....sto vi mislite ima sanse?


uvijek postoji šansa za uspjeh, nemojte odustati  :Smile: 
probajte, možda neće od prvog pokušaja uspjeti ali nikad se nezna  :Smile: 
ako malo pogledaš ovaj forum.....ima takvih dijagnoza da je to strašno, pa svejedno imaju bebače neke i iz prvog pokušaja  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

zaboravih napomenuti da ti držim fige da sve prođe kako treba i da se mrve prime  :Smile: 
javi kako je prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## laky

sto sve od hormona treba za VG jeli AMH neophodan svima

----------


## Inesz

laky, traže standardno
3-5. dan ciklusa: fsh, lh, testosteron, slobodni testosteron, SHBG (globulin-nosač testosterona) prolaktin, estradiol, DHEAS

21, dan ciklusa: progesteron

AMH, mislim na ne traže mladim curama, bar ne na početku MPO puta (tako sam zaključila iz razgovora sa curama)
ja sam starka pa sam odmah napravila i to

----------


## Inesz

> ej...
> 2. Ivf Vinogradska,kod dr. Kuna,isto stimulirani 20 gonala,2 cetrodite,ovitrel. Punkcija 10 ocita (pod anestezijom) 10 oplođena,Ali samo tri ok (mm ima oligoasthenoterato)
> Sutra transfer jednog cetverostanicnog i dvostaanicnog....sto vi mislite ima sanse?


Stena, naravo da ima šanse!  :Smile: 

Je li obavljen transfer? Kako je bilo? Koliko su dana bili stari embriji na dan transfera?
Hajde, javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*zanima me da li u Vinogradskoj sad zamrzavaju embriji?*

----------


## mishica_zg

ovisi koliko godina i postupaka imaš iza sebe, ako je brojkica malo veča traže 
a i dobro ga je izvadit, jer to je nekako za sve nas informacija na čemu smo  :Smile: 




> sto sve od hormona treba za VG jeli AMH neophodan svima

----------


## doanna

vezano za naručivanje u Petrovoj 3 za vađenje krvi (KG, Rh, HV1,....) ne treba se naručivati, velikim slovima im to piše na stranici....Imam jedno pitanje, bila sam na prvim konzultacijama, dobila popis pretraga koje trebam obaviti, da li sad kad opet idem u Vinogradsku sa tim nalazima mi treba uputnica kao da idem na konzultacije?

----------


## laky

Za koji mjesec upisuju sad pacjentice za VG?

----------


## Kadauna

> *zanima me da li u Vinogradskoj sad zamrzavaju embriji?*



a mene zanima ovo, da li u Vinogradskoj zamrzavaju embrije? i naravno, kakve su liste čekanja, za kada naručuju?

----------


## laky

> a mene zanima ovo, da li u Vinogradskoj zamrzavaju embrije? i naravno, kakve su liste čekanja, za kada naručuju?


podrazumijeva se da me i to interesira jer sam jos plodna ko Slavonija  :Smile:

----------


## Vagica

> *zanima me da li u Vinogradskoj sad zamrzavaju embriji?*


Bila sam na dogovoru za postupak i na pitanje da li zamrzavaju embrije odgovor je "DA, naravno, promijenjen je Zakon i možete birati hoćete li smrzavati JS ili embrije".

----------


## laky

> Bila sam na dogovoru za postupak i na pitanje da li zamrzavaju embrije odgovor je "DA, naravno, promijenjen je Zakon i možete birati hoćete li smrzavati JS ili embrije".


za koji mjesec su te upisali?

----------


## mishica_zg

opa živnula vinogradska  :Smile: 
već sam mislila da tu više nikog nema  :Smile: 

eto samo da pohvalim ekipu VG bolnice, od prve smo dobili pozitivnu betu  :Smile: 
sretno svima i nadam se da će se sad javiti još cura  :Smile: 

laky...jel za konzultacije il listu?
ak je za konzultacije, frendica je naručena za 2 tjedna, a onda ćemo znati kak je s lijekovima (osim ako netko prije ne javi  :Smile:  )

----------


## laky

za listu tj postupak

----------


## mishica_zg

nadam se da će ti netko prije dati info, jer kao što rekoh tek za 2 tjedna je frendica gore  :Cool:

----------


## Vagica

> za koji mjesec su te upisali?


Krivo sam napisala, nisam išla na dogovor za postupak nego krećemo u postupak; znači UZV pregled, preuzimanje lijekova i pisane upute za uzimanje stimulacije po danima.
Ne znam za kada upisuju nove pacijente za postupak.

----------


## Kadauna

> Krivo sam napisala, nisam išla na dogovor za postupak nego krećemo u postupak; znači UZV pregled, preuzimanje lijekova i pisane upute za uzimanje stimulacije po danima.
> Ne znam za kada upisuju nove pacijente za postupak.



sretno Vagice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ali kad su te onda zapisali za 10. mjesec za lijekove? Kad si bila na konzultacijama da bi te liječnik stavio u listopadu za postupak?

----------


## Vagica

> sretno Vagice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ali kad su te onda zapisali za 10. mjesec za lijekove? Kad si bila na konzultacijama da bi te liječnik stavio u listopadu za postupak?


Prvi put bila na konzultacijama krajem 1. mjeseca, dogovorili za 6. ali se nisam uspjela organizirati i htjela sam sačekati promjenu Zakona pa sam odgodila za 10. mjesec. Znači i početkom godine se čekalo najmanje 5-6 mjeseci.

----------


## Stena

evo me javljam se...vracena su dva embrija (6,8-stanični) treci dan....nažalost nije dobro završilo.  :Sad:  procurila prije bete. Kada bi mogla već u drugi postupak,tj kako dugo treba čekati. Zadni put je bio pobačaj pa sam čekala 6 mj.

----------


## Kadauna

*Vagice* - HVALA!


*Stena*, žao mi je  :Love:  bojim se da ćeš čekati jer postoji lista čekanja i u Vinogradskoj, pokušavam ubrati koliko je dugačka ali rekla bih ipak 5,6 mjeseci za stimulirani postupak. Kakav ti je ovaj postupak bio? Stimulirani? Kakav si protokol imala? Koliko folikula/jajnih stanica ste dobili?

----------


## Kadauna

@Stena, upravo pročitala da ste dobili 10 j.s. i da su ti sve oplodili ali da ste od toga zbog muževlje dijagnoze loša oplodnja,  dobili samo 2 zametka koja su ti vraćena...................

----------


## Stena

A sta cemo,idemo u nove pobjede. E sad još da ne moramo tako dugo čekati.  :Rolling Eyes:  .Ovaj postupak je bio stimulirani,kratki protokol. 


> *Vagice* - HVALA!
> 
> 
> *Stena*, žao mi je  bojim se da ćeš čekati jer postoji lista čekanja i u Vinogradskoj, pokušavam ubrati koliko je dugačka ali rekla bih ipak 5,6 mjeseci za stimulirani postupak. Kakav ti je ovaj postupak bio? Stimulirani? Kakav si protokol imala? Koliko folikula/jajnih stanica ste dobili?

----------


## Stena

da treba ti uputnica za konzultacije,daje tvoj gin za "kontrolni pregled",pa za "folikumetrija 3x" za uzv,i "bolničko liječenje" za aspiraciju i transfer.


> vezano za naručivanje u Petrovoj 3 za vađenje krvi (KG, Rh, HV1,....) ne treba se naručivati, velikim slovima im to piše na stranici....Imam jedno pitanje, bila sam na prvim konzultacijama, dobila popis pretraga koje trebam obaviti, da li sad kad opet idem u Vinogradsku sa tim nalazima mi treba uputnica kao da idem na konzultacije?

----------


## mishica_zg

stena, ne mogu ti poslati poruku, pa mi u pp pošalji neki mail  :Smile:

----------


## laky

> *Vagice* - HVALA!
> 
> 
> *Stena*, žao mi je  bojim se da ćeš čekati jer postoji lista čekanja i u Vinogradskoj, pokušavam ubrati koliko je dugačka ali rekla bih ipak 5,6 mjeseci za stimulirani postupak. Kakav ti je ovaj postupak bio? Stimulirani? Kakav si protokol imala? Koliko folikula/jajnih stanica ste dobili?


upisuje se se za siječanj

----------


## Kadauna

Dakle ipak samo 4 mj. Hvala Laky!

----------


## doanna

bila sam na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Kune, sada se trebam naručiti za nove konzultacije jer sam prikupila sve dodatne nalaze, da li je točno da se za dr. Kunu moram naručiti kod njegove tajnice a ne na broju 3787-689 (humana reprodukcija), baš sam zbunjena...

----------


## matahari

draga, po mojim saznanjima, dr. K nema tajnicu (ukoliko se nije nešto promijenilo). sve što trebaš saznat ćeš od sestara na gore navedeni br. tel. sretno!

----------


## Inesz

prof. K. ima tajnicu jer je u svojstvu ravnatelja Klinike za ginekologiju. (bar je tako bilo ranije, ne znam za možebitne promjene)

----------


## matahari

to mi je jasno, draga. ali da baš konzultacije za postupak/pregled dogovaraš kod te iste tajnice mi malo nema smisla...
možda sam u krivu!




> prof. K. ima tajnicu jer je u svojstvu ravnatelja Klinike za ginekologiju. (bar je tako bilo ranije, ne znam za možebitne promjene)

----------


## doanna

pa da to i meni nema smisla, ali jutros sam zvala broj od humane i ja sve objasnim sestri na telefon, a ona meni za preglede i konzultacije za dr. Kunu se dogovora preko njegove tajnice i da ona meni broj tel. od tajnice. meni je to sve nekako čudno pa sam eto htjela pitati vas. Probat ću ja opet na broj humane, tko zna tko se meni javio na telefon možda i čistačica  :Wink:

----------


## bibica

Bok svima...evo ja sam inače u Vinogradskoj kod dr.Kune i do sada sam bila na 2. inseminacije i oba puta neuspješno  :Sad:  ,najverojatnije ću morati na umjetnu pa me zanima koji je postupak?

----------


## Kadauna

Draga bibica, inseminacija su kao i  IVF (in vitro fertilizacija ili vantjelesna oplodnja) postupci medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, niti jedno niti drugo nisu "umjetna" oplodnja. 

toplo preporučam Rodinu brošuru NEPLODNOST 

koja će ti za početak odgovoriti na sva pitanja ali će ti dati i uvid u postupke potpomognute. 

Molim da imaš na umu da je brošura iz 2008.g. i ne sadrži sve novitete pa tako i zakonske izmjene. No bit će sigurna sam korisno štivo za početak. Ako te što drugo zanima, slobodno pitaj!

Evo i link na Rodinu brošuru: 
http://issuu.com/quipos.art/docs/neplodnost2010

----------


## FionaM

Može li mi netko odgovoriti na sljedeće - gdje se u Vinogradskoj radi spermiogram, od koliko do koliko sati uzimaju uzorke, treba li se naručiti i koliko se dugo čeka nalaz?

----------


## doanna

> Može li mi netko odgovoriti na sljedeće - gdje se u Vinogradskoj radi spermiogram, od koliko do koliko sati uzimaju uzorke, treba li se naručiti i koliko se dugo čeka nalaz?


koliko ja znam u Vinogradskoj se ne radi s-gram, nama je rečeno da ga napravimo ili u Petrovoj ili na VV

----------


## FionaM

Doanna, hvala puno.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro suborke...dr. Kuna ima tajnicu, i s njom se dogovara termin pregleda sa DR. Sve ostalo sa sestrama, ali za pregled ili bilo kakve konzultacije - sa tajnicom! Ja sam tako prošli mjesec telefonski dobila sestre koje su me uputile na nju....iakonjega često nema, pa tko te "zapadne" ideš tamo..
Meni otpada prirodnjak ovaj mjesec radi nekih privatnih stvari...i opet stand bye....blah

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Što se tiče spermiograma, najbrže je u Petrovoj...MM je bio par puta, s tim da se morate po novom naručiti u Petrovu telefonski, da ne bude gužva...većinom naručuju u 7 ujutro odmah, a spermiogram je isti dan gotov - poslije 14 h se može podići nalaz...nama je to idealno jer nismo iz Zg, i sve rješimo isti dan....
*doanna*   zovi tajnicu  :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

bok svima....idem uskoro u prvi postupak IVF/ICSI ugl dr.G mi propisao Klomifene2x1 tbl 3-7 dan ciklusa.
 Ako sam danas dobila to znači da mi je treci dan u ponedjeljak?....i onda pijem do 7 dana...

pitanje je..kad idem na prvu folikulometriju? Nakon tog 7 dana ciklusa?

----------


## laky

> bok svima....idem uskoro u prvi postupak IVF/ICSI ugl dr.G mi propisao Klomifene2x1 tbl 3-7 dan ciklusa.
>  Ako sam danas dobila to znači da mi je treci dan u ponedjeljak?....i onda pijem do 7 dana...
> 
> pitanje je..kad idem na prvu folikulometriju? Nakon tog 7 dana ciklusa?


pa sta ti nije on rekao koji dan da dođes uglavnom se ide 7 dan ili 8-i

----------


## La-tica

ma je..rekao je...al se više ne sjećam dobro, mislim da je rekao 8 dan ali tko bi ga znao... Zvat cu u utorak ambulantu pa mi budu oni rekli kakva je praksa.

----------


## La-tica

Laky, odlična poveznica na pjesmu..baš me digla  :Wink: ))

----------


## anddu

La-tica, to ti je trebao napisati i u povijest bolesti

----------


## laky

> ma je..rekao je...al se više ne sjećam dobro, mislim da je rekao 8 dan ali tko bi ga znao... Zvat cu u utorak ambulantu pa mi budu oni rekli kakva je praksa.


zovni u amblatnu i pitaj mada ne vjerujem da on radi ovaj tjedan ali reći će ti bilo tko od dr

----------


## mishica_zg

u VG su svi doktori odlični, tako da kojem god dopadnete nema veze  :Smile: 
svi su stručni, puni razumijevanja i strpljivi  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Evo mene upadam kao padobranac..u četvrtak idem na konzultacije,tj na dogovor kada krecemo u novi postupak,molim Boga da bude što prije..
Što se tiče tajnice od d. Kune,ja nikad čula za to,uvijek sam se za sve dogovarala sa sestrom Anom,jel ovo nešto novo????

----------


## La-tica

> La-tica, to ti je trebao napisati i u povijest bolesti


 :Wink:  ne piše ništa tj piše 2x1 tbl klomifen 3-7 dana ciklusa....ma nazvat ću sutra pa mi sestra veli kad da dođem..ma da mi je logičnije da dođem zadnji dan terapije   :Grin:

----------


## ivka13

Evo i mene nakon jednogodišnje pauze, što malo iz privatnih razloga, što malo načekavanja da se kukurikavci dogovore oko zakona. Naručeni na konzultacije 19.10. pa se nadam da ćemo se ubaciti u postupak u 2. ili 3.mjesecu slijedeće godine.
Da Stena, ovo za dr. Kunu je očito novo jer me sestra prošli tjedan uputila, ako želim kod dr.Kune, onda trebam zvat njegovu tajnicu i dogovorit se s njom.

----------


## doanna

cure, vezano za dr. Kunu i njegovu tajnicu, to se odnosi samo na prve konzultacije, a nadalje kako kome dopadneš, ne ide ono po sistemu dr. Kuna obavi prvi pregled i dalje te on vodi, tako da ja nisam htjela zvati tajnicu nego sam se redovno naručila preko sestre, tako sam i prvi put pa me dopao dr. Kuna, čula sam da su svi u VG na mpo-u stručni tako da mi nije važno kod koga ću, a i bio me strah da ću preko tajnice dobiti termin za 100 godina. Pitanje: da li na prvim konzultacijama se radi i pregled, nadam se da ćemo početi konkretno pričati i dogovorati postupak i termin

----------


## Inesz

ja sam bila na prvim konzultacijama kod dr Tomića i nije bilo pregleda.

----------


## doanna

Inesz, da li ste dogovarali već i za postupak, jer meni su ovo zapravo druge konzultacije, na prvim konzultacijama mi je prof. K. dao papir sa dodatnim pretragama koje trebamo napraviti...pa se zato nadam da će biti nekih konkretnijih dogovora sad kada imamo sve nalaze.... :neznam:

----------


## Mare O.

Doanna i ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 9.mj. kod dr. Tomića.
Pregleda nije bilo, dobila sam papir s popisom pretraga koje još trebam napraviti i kad imam sve nalaze trebam se javiti za dogovor. 
Upisana sam za lijekove (IVF-stimulirani) za 11 mjesec 2012.
Inače, nakon 2 vanmaternične trudnoće u jajovodima, odstranjeni su mi jajovodi pa neku drugu opciju nemam.

----------


## La-tica

Pozdrav, pitanjce..kakvu ste imale komunikaciju sa dr.Tomićem?

----------


## doanna

pitanje: mene je dr. T izrazito tražio hsg rtg i to da obavim kod nekog privatnika, jel bio netko od vas tim putem????

----------


## kruca

Može mi netko poslati broj od tajnice dr.Kune? Unaprijed se zahvaljujem....

----------


## Kadauna

> pitanje: mene je dr. T izrazito tražio hsg rtg i to da obavim kod nekog privatnika, jel bio netko od vas tim putem????


zanimljivo, rtg HSG (koji je navodno točniji) ali zašto kod privatnika? Možeš to na uputniciu koliko znam trenutno samo odraditi u Zaboku. Nekada je to sam dr. Tomić radio, obavljao i to privatno, on bi dolazio iz IVF poliklinike u tu radiološku ordinaciju dr. Ćavke u ZG, cijena je bila 2000 HRK i nije se izdavao račun  :Embarassed: . Ne znam jel dr. Tomić to još obavlja tamo kod dr. Ćavke

----------


## doanna

Kadauna....da, da to je to, sada je cijena 1.500,00 kn, ajde barem je pojeftinilo....hvala ti!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Kadauna....da, da to je to, sada je cijena 1.500,00 kn, ajde barem je pojeftinilo....hvala ti!!!!!



*e pa onda dr. Tomić - shame on you!!!! Nadam se da ovo čita i Ministarstvo zdravlja i nadležne službe!**


I Doanna, iskreno.*..... nemoj to odrađivati privatno - osim ako ti to tako paše iz ovog ili onog razloga......... Nećeš dobiti račun a rezultat ti je isti. Cure koje su bile u Zaboku na rtg. HSG-u su zadovoljne brzinom termina i svim ostalim gore u Zaboku.....

----------


## Konfuzija

Kadauna, ja tebe zamišljam u crnom plaštu i sa mačem.  :Laughing:

----------


## ivka13

> Pozdrav, pitanjce..kakvu ste imale komunikaciju sa dr.Tomićem?


Na punkciji uvijek vrlo ljubazan i pristupačan, pažljiv, srdačan; na konzultacijama vrlo suzdržan i skoro nekomunikativan - moje osobno iskustvo

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivka vidim da si radila PICSI zadnji puta znači to se radi u Vinogradskoj?
I dali se obavlja DNA fragmentacija spermija prije, ja nisam njihov pacijent pa me zanima dali se može i za vanjske to napraviti na uputnicu, gdje se naručuje itd?
Nadam se da netko zna odgovor :Wink: .

Kadauna u crnom plaštu i s mačem, zbilja da je i ja ne znam možda bih dobila takvu sliku o njoj :Laughing:

----------


## dea84

Meni je dr. Tomić dao preporuku da idem na rtg HSG. Reko mi je da se radi u Zaboku ili da mogu obavit privatno ali ni u jednom trenu nije spomenuo kod koga da radim privatno. Ne branim ga jer ima svakakvih dr. ali samo kažem da nisam stekla dojam da ima neki interes.
Uostalom ja sam za UZV HSG u Vinogradskoj morala kupit kontrast od 860,00kn jer ga bolnica nije imala po meni je to još gora strahota uz sva moguća dopunska osiguranja.

A komunikacija s Tomićem je malo suzdržana s njegove strane ali ako vas nešto zanima pa inzistirajte na odgovoru. Ja sam mu došla s papirom i pitanjima koja sam zapisala da nešto ne zaboravim i nisam izlazila dok mi nije odgovorio na sva moja pitanja i podpitanja.Na punkciji je uvijek bio smiren, opušten i pokušava te razgovorom i zezancijom opustiti.

----------


## Kadauna

uf - crni plašt i mač..... da je meni bijeli plašt ili kuta pa da ih snimam i prijavljujem nadležnim službama......., bilo bi reda u našim klinikama....... dream on...... eh kad bi naše nadležne službe još i radile svoj posao, aj, aj, aj........ 

*dea84*, ovo što kažeš a nije bilo kontrasta u Vg za uzv HSG je grozno, ali bih ja tražila od HZZO-a te novce natrag....... nije tvoja krivica što nema kontrasta...... ili si mogla otići u Zabok i tamo obaviti rtg HSG. A kako to da ti je Tomić preporučio rtg HSG a da si ti na kraju ipak napravila uzv HSG?

Ali dea84, odrađivati nešto privatno u nekoj privatnoj ordinaciji i ne izdavati račun i nije ok i protuzakonito je, nadam se da se slažeš. I ovako jeftino odvlačiti pacijentice na privatni rtg. HSG je isto jeftino i ne-etično, ma koliko god se ne netko ne slagao s tim.

----------


## dea84

Prije 3g. sam radila UZV hsg a prije godinu dana zbog nekih naknadnih stvari smo razgovarali o rtg.
Za kontrast nisu znali kad sam se naručila dal će ga bit u to vrijeme i eto nije ga bilo pa sam platila.
Imala sam pravo izbora birat drugu bolnicu i obavit besplatno ali imala sam nalaze briseva,termin u Ving. i odlučila platit.

Mislim da su se već javljale cure i da nije bilo mogućnosti povrata od HZZO-a

----------


## mishica_zg

> Pozdrav, pitanjce..kakvu ste imale komunikaciju sa dr.Tomićem?


ja sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama, sve mi je čovjek objasnio i kako sam ja bila totalno u strahu (neznam zbog čega, kao da mi je prvio put) čovjek se šalio, kroz šalu mi sve objašnjavao i tako to...ugl odličan doktor  :Smile: 

dr Bolanča i dr Grbavac su super, isto se zezaju i rade opuštajuću atmosferu 
eto moj primjer....na punkciji mi je bio dr G...valjao je šale i bio je super, koliko se sječam dok nije počela djelovat anestezija  :Smile: 
dr B. mi je radio transfer....toliko smo se smijali i zezali da je čovjek smirivao sve u sobi da me nebi povrijedio...još uvijek se smijem kad se tog sjetim  :Smile: 

ovo mi je bio najugodniji, najopušteniji i najsmiješniji postupak ikad....a nisam ih par napravila i uspješan...doista si mislim da smijeh donosi smijeh  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2250118]ivka vidim da si radila PICSI zadnji puta znači to se radi u Vinogradskoj?
I dali se obavlja DNA fragmentacija spermija prije, ja nisam njihov pacijent pa me zanima dali se može i za vanjske to napraviti na uputnicu, gdje se naručuje itd?
Nadam se da netko zna odgovor :Wink: .
Da, Vg radi picsi, imsi i macs metode od 10.mj. prošle godine. DNA fragmentaciju je mm radio u Citu u Splitu. Onako u čekaonici sam načula da doktori za te nalaze upućuju negdje, čini mi se u Novi Zagreb u neki laboratorij ili polikliniku, uglavnom radilo se o nečem takvom, ne znam gdje, ali znam da Vg sigurno nije bila u pitanju. Kao da sam i negdje pročitala da se u Petrovoj mogu raditi ti nalazi, ali još to provjeri.

----------


## ivka13

> ja sam bila kod njega na konzultacijama, sve mi je čovjek objasnio i kako sam ja bila totalno u strahu (neznam zbog čega, kao da mi je prvio put) čovjek se šalio, kroz šalu mi sve objašnjavao i tako to...ugl odličan doktor 
> 
> dr Bolanča i dr Grbavac su super, isto se zezaju i rade opuštajuću atmosferu 
> eto moj primjer....na punkciji mi je bio dr G...valjao je šale i bio je super, koliko se sječam dok nije počela djelovat anestezija 
> dr B. mi je radio transfer....toliko smo se smijali i zezali da je čovjek smirivao sve u sobi da me nebi povrijedio...još uvijek se smijem kad se tog sjetim 
> 
> ovo mi je bio najugodniji, najopušteniji i najsmiješniji postupak ikad....a nisam ih par napravila i uspješan...doista si mislim da smijeh donosi smijeh


Općenito što se svih doktora, sestara, biologa i ostalog osoblja tiče, ja ću uvijek imati riječi hvale za sve. Zaista se svi jako trude, vrlo su profesionalni, pristupačni i brižni. I uvijek se šalimo na punkciji, smišljamo djeci imena i sl. Samo riječi hvale, zamjerki nikad nije bilo i uvijek sam dobila odgovor na sva svoja pitanja. A ako pokažeš i veći interes od osnovnog poznavanja mpo, bez problema će objasniti i najsitniji detalj. Osim one sitne treme pred postupak, nikad nisam imala nikakvih strahova i stvarno im se čovjek može prepustiti s punim povjerenjem. A mm i meni je to jako bitno.

----------


## kruca

Na DNA fragmentaciju dr.T. upućuje u polikliniku Betaplus (inače, on tamo radi privatno)  :Smile:  Nas je poslao, ali mi smo obavili i IVF poliklinici...bilo je jeftinije. Nije ništa komentirao kada je pogledao nalaz iz IVF-a.

----------


## mare41

kruca, koliko se plaća DNA fragmentacija?

----------


## kruca

U IVF-u smo mi platili 500 kn, a u Beta plus je 700 kn. To smo radili prije kojih 4,5 mjeseci...mislim da su cijene ostale iste. U to vrijeme sam zvala sve bolnice i nigdje nisu radili preko uputnice..rekli su mi samo privatno.

----------


## mare41

Zval si i Petrovu-endokrinološki? Ramo rade, al detaljne informacije ću imati drugi tjedan.

----------


## kruca

Da, rade u Petrovoj, zvala sam i tamo..ali kad sam konačno dobila dr.-a koji to radi rekao mi je da momentalno ne rade i da je pitanje jel će raditi dalje (iskreno više se ne sjećam iz kojeg je razloga rekao da ne rade). Zvala sam sve bolnice i od svake sam dobila odgovor da ne rade i nek si to obavimo privatno  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara

Radila sam 3 inseminacije i 2 IVF-a (sad cekam treći) , sve u Vinogradskoj - imam samo riječi pohvale, svi su tamo divni i svojim opuštenim ponašanjem i šalama olakšavaju muku kroz koju prolazimo (uključujući dr.Tomića koji mi je radio sve inseminacije i jednu punkciju) ...

----------


## Inesz

bubamara, kad su bile inseminacije?

----------


## doanna

molim za jednu sugestiju, trebam napraviti AMH i HSG, da li ima smisla raditi HSG ako će nalaz AMH biti loš, odnosno da li da ovaj ciklus prvo napravim AMH i slijedeći ciklus na HSG, naravno da mi je bitno vrijeme da to obavim što prije....ne znam da li se odustaje od inseminacije ako je AMH loš?????

----------


## Inesz

doanna,
imaš li ovulaciju? ako ovuliraš i ako imaš pohodne jajovode, inseminacija ima smisla. (istina, mala je uspješnost, ali uz dobar spermiogram i mlade godine žene, vrijedi pokušati sa inseminacijom).
napravi amh i HSG.

koliko imaš godina?

----------


## mare41

cure, koga je sve dr Tomić slao na fragmentaciju spermija u Betaplus? Ima li vas više? S kojim indikacijama?

----------


## doanna

> doanna,
> imaš li ovulaciju? ako ovuliraš i ako imaš pohodne jajovode, inseminacija ima smisla. (istina, mala je uspješnost, ali uz dobar spermiogram i mlade godine žene, vrijedi pokušati sa inseminacijom).
> napravi amh i HSG.
> 
> koliko imaš godina?


Inesz, mi imamo loš s-gram astehnozoospermia, ovulacije imam po mojim zapažanjima (lh trakice + temp.), bila sam već dva puta na konzultacijama ni jednom me nisu pregledali, svaki put kad dođem napišu koje još pretrage moram napraviti pa kad to napravite vidimo se opet, već sam luda, pa šta mi ne mogu dati taj popis pretraga odmah kompletan....razmišljala sam ako mi taj AMH bude loš pa nema uopće onda smisla da idem na HSG, a opet neki mi kažu da ako imam redovne cikluse i ovulacije da bi AMH trebao biti ok. Imam 33 god. ma idem ovaj ciklus još povaditi te hormone koje trebam i HSG...

----------


## tikica_69

> neki mi kažu da ako imam redovne cikluse i ovulacije da bi AMH trebao biti ok


Netočno! AMH je pokazatelj ovarijske rezerve gdje ovulacije i ciklusi mogu biti savršeno uredni a rezerva poprilično niska.

----------


## Inesz

upravo sam to htjela napisati.
idi izvaditi amh. kada bi uvijek amh bio u skladu sa godinama ne bi ga trebalo ni vaditi već bi dr znali da mlada žena ima visok amh, a starija nizak amh. ali to nije tako.

istina, visina hormona amh u skladu sa godinama, ali mnoge su se mlade žene neugodno iznenadila niskim vrijednostima amh, a starke iznenadile vrijednostima koje po visini nisu u skladu sa njihovim godinama.

evo pada  mi na pamet cura od 27 godina koja ima amh oko  3 piko mol/L  što predstavlja jako smanjenu rezervu janika i označava smanjenu plodnost.
sa druge strane  sam na primjer ja (mada ne volim isticati sebe kao primjer)  koja je u 41. godini imala amh 24,4 piko mol/l, što označava zadovoljavajuću rezervu jajnih stanica.

jesi li napravila druge hormone već?

----------


## doanna

da, da, ostalo sam sve napravila, trebam još ponoviti TSH i napraviti anti-TPO, AMH, INHIBIN B i prohodnost jajovoda i onda imam sve što mi je dr. napisao da moram napraviti uz postojeće nalaze....trebala bih danas dobiti vješticu, ajme ako ju dobijem sutra (praznik) pa kad ću se naručiti za te hormone, u ponedjeljak bi mi onda bio već 5dc, a dr. mi je rekao da ove hormone vadim na 2dc??????

----------


## La-tica

> da, da, ostalo sam sve napravila, trebam još ponoviti TSH i napraviti anti-TPO, AMH, INHIBIN B i prohodnost jajovoda i onda imam sve što mi je dr. napisao da moram napraviti uz postojeće nalaze....trebala bih danas dobiti vješticu, ajme ako ju dobijem sutra (praznik) pa kad ću se naručiti za te hormone, u ponedjeljak bi mi onda bio već 5dc, a dr. mi je rekao da ove hormone vadim na 2dc??????


nazovi ih u lab i pitaj kaj da radiš?
Možda naletiš na nekoga tko ima razumijevanja pa ti vele i da sutra dođeš. Zahebano je to što ako ne obaviš na taj dan ciklusa moraš čekati sljedeći mjesec..

Nazovi, pitaj...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Doanna*, TSH, anti-TPO i AMH vadiš bilo koji dan ciklusa. Za inhibin nisam sigurna, mislim da 3. dan. Spolni hormoni se vade 2. - 5. dana ciklusa.

----------


## Inesz

inhibin b  je nepotrebno vaditi ako žena ima nalaz AMH

----------


## andream

mene je dr T tražio da vadim i inhibin B i AMH istovremeno.

----------


## pirica

> mene je dr T tražio da vadim i inhibin B i AMH istovremeno.


mene isto

----------


## Mare 85

drage curke možda sam off topic, ali trebam vašu pomoć!
Na uzv prije 4 dana mi je dr ( moj lokalni ginić) vidio cistu žutog tijela veličine 15mm, ja bi trebala dobiti u ponedjeljak i krenuti s 2x menopura od 2-6 dc!
Jel imao tko iskustva s tom cistom? Jel smijem uopće s njom u posatupak? MOLIM VAS; BILO TKO!?! NEKAKAVA SAVJET I ISKUSTVO!

----------


## doanna

> *Doanna*, TSH, anti-TPO i AMH vadiš bilo koji dan ciklusa. Za inhibin nisam sigurna, mislim da 3. dan. Spolni hormoni se vade 2. - 5. dana ciklusa.


i ja znam da je AMH bilo koji dan ciklusa, ali meni je dr. T rekao da mora biti na 2dc pojma nemam zašto, a sad je situacija još gora jer još uvijek nije došla vještica, a dolazi vikend  :Undecided:  ma naručit ću se za ponedjeljak bez obzira koji dan bio.....

----------


## ksena28

> cure, koga je sve dr Tomić slao na fragmentaciju spermija u Betaplus? Ima li vas više? S kojim indikacijama?


ovo i mene zanima...

----------


## patricia-pia

> bila sam na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Kune, sada se trebam naručiti za nove konzultacije jer sam prikupila sve dodatne nalaze, da li je točno da se za dr. Kunu moram naručiti kod njegove tajnice a ne na broju 3787-689 (humana reprodukcija), baš sam zbunjena...


....da ima tajnicu i boljke ti je da se naručiš kod njega jer češ inače dopasti nekom drugom u ruke....samo nazovi radi se o tebi....

----------


## patricia-pia

> bila sam na prvim konzultacijama kod dr. Kune, sada se trebam naručiti za nove konzultacije jer sam prikupila sve dodatne nalaze, da li je točno da se za dr. Kunu moram naručiti kod njegove tajnice a ne na broju 3787-689 (humana reprodukcija), baš sam zbunjena...


....da ima tajnicu i bolje ti je da se naručiš kod njega jer češ inače dopasti nekom drugom u ruke....samo nazovi radi se o tebi....

----------


## mare41

> i ja znam da je AMH bilo koji dan ciklusa, ali meni je dr. T rekao da mora biti na 2dc pojma nemam zašto, a sad je situacija još gora jer još uvijek nije došla vještica, a dolazi vikend  ma naručit ću se za ponedjeljak bez obzira koji dan bio.....


doanna, nisam shvatila- šta točno ideš vadit 2. dan? samo ovo napisano? ako samo ovo što si navela-tsh, antitijela štitnjače, i amh (inhibin nemoj vadit)-to nije istina, i pokazuje potpuno nepoznavanje biokemije!

----------


## mare41

da još jednom ponovim-provjerena informacija od voditeljice biokemjskog laboratorija-AMH se vadi bilo koji dan ciklusa, ma šta dr Tomić mislio o tome (kao i o DNA fragmentaciji)

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja mislim da je uzrok konfuzije (s malim 'k'  :Smile: ) to što žene uglavnom vade spolne i ove druge hormone zajedno, pa ispadne da je to 2. - 5. dc. I mene je neki dan tehničarka u jednom privatnom labosu uvjeravala da se AMH vadi samo 3. dc.

----------


## snupi

Mare samo menopure imas?

----------


## mare41

ponekad se ide posebno na AMH, kad samo on fali, i ne naručuje se u Vinogradskoj jer se plaća, a trebalo je malo vremena dok smo tamo neke naučili da se može vadit bilo kad, to je bilo pred 2 godine, i sad opet ista priča...

----------


## doanna

ajoj, sad sam tek zbunjena  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

doanna, da li vadiš i spolne hormone ili samo AMH i hormone štitnjače?

----------


## La-tica

Hej, imam pitanje, trebam vaditi u ponedjeljak beta HCG i sad komplikacija...ginekologa mi nije bilo jučer jer su si spojili neradni dan i vikend  :Wink: 

Ugl.zanima me dal netko ima info o tome dal' bi mi u Vg napravili analizu bez obzira na uputnicu...

----------


## Inesz

mislim da može uz polog novca u visini cijene pretrage. novac ti vrate kad doneseš uputnicu. pokšaj tako

----------


## La-tica

da, to sam i mislila...odlično  :Wink: 

Za koliko je gotov nalaz cca?

----------


## andream

Oko 1, ali probaj pitati da ti ako mogu i prije naprave, pa da probaš još na odjel. Ja sam tako uglavnom svaki put. Sretno!

----------


## pirica

> da još jednom ponovim-provjerena informacija od voditeljice biokemjskog laboratorija-AMH se vadi bilo koji dan ciklusa, ma šta dr Tomić mislio o tome (kao i o DNA fragmentaciji)


radi se bilo koji dan ciklusa da, ali u vg se sa amh radi i inhibin b (a on se radi 3.dc) i nalaze se na istom nalazu

----------


## doanna

> doanna, da li vadiš i spolne hormone ili samo AMH i hormone štitnjače?


spolne horone imam, dr. T traži dodatno još ove hormone štitnjače + AMH + inhibin B; Inhibin vadim u Vinogradskoj jer se to i ovako plaća i ne može preko uputnice, a ovo ostalo sve preko uputnice na VV i ne plaća se, zahvaljujući našem prekrasnom zdravstvu imam u jednom danu dva pikanja na različitim mjestima...grrrrr

----------


## kruca

Ja sam zadnji AMH vadila u VV, ali je dr.T tražio da napravim ponovno u njihovom laboratoriju (gdje se naravno plaća) pa sam eto, morala sad ponoviti i to. Stoga, pripremi se da ćeš možda morati ponoviti i AMH kod njih  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam zadnji AMH vadila u VV, ali je dr.T tražio da napravim ponovno u njihovom laboratoriju (gdje se naravno plaća) pa sam eto, morala sad ponoviti i to. Stoga, pripremi se da ćeš možda morati ponoviti i AMH kod njih



????????? S kojim obrazloženjem te je poslao ponovo na AMH?

----------


## kruca

Iz razloga jer je taj nalaz AMH iz VV dosta nizak (rađen prije cca. 4 mj), a "njihov laboratorij" nije toliko pouzdan (napominjem da imam i nalaz AMH iz Vg, prije godinu dana...koji je isto nizak, samo ne toliko..8.1). I ja nisam vidjela smisao toga, ali...da bi mogla dalje moram to donjeti. Moje riječi njemu: ponovila sam sve hormone, ali nisam AMH iz razloga jer znam da je nizak...što mi znači jel je on sad 1,5 ili 1,8 ili 2,5...nizak je i tu nema pomoći, samo me svaki put sve niži taj broj dodatno sekira...bolje da ne znam koliko je sad nizak! On je na to rekao: nemojte se samo sekirati, ponovite u Vg pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------


## kruca

Što znači da ću za koji dan imati 3 nalaza AMH u periodu od godinu i pol  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*kruca*, koje si godište ako smijem pitati?

i propustila sam.... zadnji je nalaz AMH-a vađen na Vuku i bio je koliki? Možeš please dopisati i jedinice kao i referentne vrijednosti.... 

by the way, još nisam čula da je AMH iz Vuka nepouzdan!?

----------


## mare41

kruca, ljudi koji rade AMH kažu da ga nema smisla ponavljat češće od jednom u godinu dana ili jednom u dvije godine.

----------


## kruca

siječanj 2011 vg AMH=8,1 pmol/L
svibanj 2012 vv AMH=2,4 pmol/L
listopad 2012 vg još nemam nalaz

----------


## doanna

meni je dr. Tomić rekao da mogu AMH napraviti i na VV, ali očito je da je poanta plaćanja, baš kako *kruca* kaže, moram donijeti taj nalaz da mogu dalje, danas sam išla vaditi inhibin B makar su svi rekli da nema smisla, ali ja eto znam da bez tog nalaza ne mogu dalje (a inhibin B ne možeš na uputnicu nego se plaća 300kn pa me valjda zato za AMH poslao na VV, ipak ta dva hormona koštaju u Vg cca 600kn)....i šta drugo preostaje nego vezati konja gdje gazda kaže

----------


## ivka13

> ovo i mene zanima...


Mene je slao, tj. mm. Odlučili smo ne ići tamo i ušparati 750kn. Ionako nam je poznato u kakvom su stanju njegovi plivači, imamo hba test odrađen u Citu prošle godine tako da mislim da fragmetnacija neće pokazati još neke značajne nalaze. Kod nas se zna što je i mislim da nemamo prevelikih koristi od tog nalaza. Inače, da Petrova još uvijek radi tu pretragu, napravili je tamo besplatno. A s obzirom da Petrova više ne radi tu pretragu, odlučili smo je preskočit.

----------


## ivka13

Doanna, koja je procedura naručivanja na VV za vađenje hormona? I meni je dr., između ostalih hormona, napisao da vadim AMH, pa bih ja sve vadila na VV da izbjegnem plaćanje AMH u Vg.

----------


## La-tica

ja sam vadila te hormone u VV isto mi je Tomić tak rekao zbog plaćanja, ali npr u VV tada nisu imali reagensa za inhibin B, ali on ti se svejedno plača oko 300 kn di god da ga vadiš .

----------


## doanna

> Doanna, koja je procedura naručivanja na VV za vađenje hormona? I meni je dr., između ostalih hormona, napisao da vadim AMH, pa bih ja sve vadila na VV da izbjegnem plaćanje AMH u Vg.


nazoveš laboratorij od VV na broj 2353-883 na 1dc (kad dobiješ mengu) i tražiš da te naruče za AMH i dat će ti termin taj ciklus između 3dc- 5dc, danas sam ja zvala za naručiti se, danas mi je 3dc i naručena sam u srijedu u 9h

----------


## pirica

meni je baš naglasio amh u vg vadit, čak je i moj soc. gin to komentirao kako je baš naglašeno, tamo sam ga i vadila na kraju

----------


## mishica_zg

ja sam imala nalaz AMH sa VV i nije bilo problema, nisam morala u VG vadit ponovno, a isto sam išla kod dr T.
ne kužim zašto traži ponavljanje ako je nalaz relativno friški.....e fakat mi nije jasno....

----------


## doanna

trebala bih jedno pojašnjenje, na koliko i kakvih postupaka se može ići na teret hzzo po novom zakonu

----------


## mare41

doanna, 4 stimulirana i 2 u prirodnom ciklusu, s tim da se fet ne broji u te postupke, i to je sve- i za prvo dijete, i za drugo, treće, nema brojenja  postupaka ispočetka nakon rođenja djeteta, i koliko -AIH-4?

----------


## mare41

evo link na temu gdje je cijeli zakon http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74945-Z...-12-%28NOVI%29

----------


## anddu

Meni nitko nikad (čitaj dr. Tomić) nije tražio da ponavljam AMH. Prvi i jedini nalaz bio je 8,6, vađen prije dvije godine i od tada sam bila u 4 stimulirana i dva klomifenska postupka, i to je to. A vadila sam ga u Vinogradskoj jer se tad jedino tamo vadio (ne znam za private laboratorije, koji su ionako bili skuplji pa me nisu niti zanimali).

----------


## Kadauna

> meni je dr. Tomić rekao da mogu AMH napraviti i na VV, ali očito je da je poanta plaćanja, baš kako *kruca* kaže, moram donijeti taj nalaz da mogu dalje, danas sam išla vaditi inhibin B makar su svi rekli da nema smisla, ali ja eto znam da bez tog nalaza ne mogu dalje (a inhibin B ne možeš na uputnicu nego se plaća 300kn pa me valjda zato za AMH poslao na VV, ipak ta dva hormona koštaju u Vg cca 600kn)....*i šta drugo preostaje nego vezati konja gdje gazda kaže*


pa da.. i tako će i ostati dok god se tako prema liječnicima odnosimo.... servilno i bez prigovora.... i bez neposluha.......

----------


## doanna

ne znam što bih mogla sa svojim neposluhom i prigovorima postići sebi u prilog u spomenutom kontekstu, nisam od onih koji mogu platiti pa nažalost moram trpiti naše zdravstvo sa svim svojim dobrim i lošim stranama....

----------


## ivka13

> pa da.. i tako će i ostati dok god se tako prema liječnicima odnosimo.... servilno i bez prigovora.... i bez neposluha.......


A u slučaju da me netko pita zašto je nalaz s VV, a ne iz Vg, vrlo ću im jednostavno odgovoriti: zato što se na VV ne plaća i ako imam takav izbor, ja ću ga iskoristiti.

----------


## pirica

može li se u vg zamrznut sjeme i koliko se plaća?

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke, zašto mislite da nalaz mora biti baš tamo gdje je rakao da idete odraditi.....zar mislite da se on sjeća što vam je rekao prošli puta? Njegova je preporuka jedno a vaša odluka drugo. Mojih pola nalaza koje smo trebali odraditi nisu odrađeni tamo gdje nas je poslao, iskoristili smo maximalno što je na teret zdravstvenog, čak sam išla i u Zabok raditi neke pretrage a iz Zg-a sam jer su tamo nalazi bili brži i odmah sam došla na red bez neke procedure velike. Svi nalazi su mi bili priznati i bez bilo kakve iznimke ili prigovora.
Kad me je dr. Kuna preuzeo nije niti čitao samo je pitao za briseve i nastavila sa terapijom, on mi bio na transferu a dr. Tomić na punkciji. Relativno sam sve u 2 mj obavila i postigla bingo...naš plusić. Evo nas sad već u 27+5 tt :Very Happy:

----------


## kruca

> siječanj 2011 vg AMH=8,1 pmol/L
> svibanj 2012 vv AMH=2,4 pmol/L
> listopad 2012 vg još nemam nalaz


dobila sam novi nalaz AMH=6,8 pmol/L   
očigledno ima razlike u laboratorijima!

----------


## Inesz

kruca, ja bih bila sklona vjerovati nalazu iz VG.
ne samo jer je nalaz iz VG viši i time bolji za tebe  :Smile: , već i radi svog isustva:
-moj nalaz (40 godina i amh 24 pikomol/L) ponavljali su dva puta da budu sigurni da nisu pogriješili

oism toga, Vinogradska puno duže radi tu pretragu od VV

sretno!

----------


## tonka10

curke jedno pitanje; upisana sam za lijekove u 12.mjesecu; dali to znači da prvi dan ciklusa mora biti u 12.mjesecu ili ću dobiti lijekove i ako prvi dan ciklusa bude krajem 11.mjeseca? naručena sam na konzultacije u ponedjeljak pa me sad to muči jer su mi zadnjih nekoliko mengi uranile i moguće je da ću dobiti menstuaciju već oko 23.11. Kako se to gleda? Kako funkcionira u praksi? kada dobijete lijekove kad ste na listi za neki mjesec, na konzultacijama ili se ponovno javljate u bolnicu prvi dan menstruacije?

----------


## tikica_69

tonka10, javi se telefonom sestri prvi dan menstruacije pa vidi s njom jel možeš već tada dobiti lijekove... meni su tako jednom dali a jednom sam morala čekati sljedeći ciklus. A dosta ti ovisi o tome kakav protokol imaš dogovoren.

----------


## Vagica

tonka 10 ja sam bila upisana za 10. mjesec, a Gonale sam preuzela krajem 9., počela ih koristiti od 2 dc i tek 4. dan stimulacije išla na prvu folikulometriju.

----------


## tonka10

hvala vam puno, zlatne ste! 
 :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

ja sam na listi za lijekove u 12mj,ali po mojim proracunima dobit cu M polovinom sljedeceg mjeseca pa me muci da me nece odbiti zbog praznika ...da li je netko upoznat kako rade u 12mj.....ili ce nas prebaciti za 01.13 hvala

----------


## Lotta81

Pozdrav  :Smile: 
 Bili smo u prirodnom ciklusu u 10 mj. Nažalost stanica pobjegla.
I ja sam upisana za stimulirani u 12 mjesecu. Sestra mi je rekla  da se javim dva tjedna pred menstruaciju i 
da će mi tada reći kako rade oko Božića. Mislim da ćemo ( mi kojima je ciklus u drugoj polovici mjeseca) biti prebačeni za 1/2013.

----------


## medeni.angel

nekako mi se bas ta ideja ni ne svida al sta je tu je  :Sad: 
a opet s druge strane barem cu imati se dobro provesti za bozic i novu godinu.....tj ne budem provela u krevetu dok drugi festaju  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> nekako mi se bas ta ideja ni ne svida al sta je tu je 
> a opet s druge strane barem cu imati se dobro provesti za bozic i novu godinu.....tj ne budem provela u krevetu dok drugi festaju


Zašto misliš da bi ih provela u krevetu? Strogo mirovanje nakon ET nije potrebno, imaš više o tome na srodnim temama

----------


## tonka10

bila danas. dobila lijekove i informaciju kako neće raditi oko blagdana.

----------


## medeni.angel

Addu....zbog moje anomalije maternice moram malo vise mirovati jer sam u skupini rizicnih....al u principu nisam bas non stop u lezecem polozaju ali ne idem nikuda van........vrijeme provodim samo u kuci...

----------


## medeni.angel

kad bi ti trebala kao krenuti sa pikanjem i postupkom?????
ja bi trebala dobiti M negdje polovinom 12mj......uskoro ih budem zvala za lijekove

----------


## Konfuzija

Angel, hoćeš li ti stići odraditi postupak ako oni rade do Badnjaka?

----------


## medeni.angel

ne znam stvarno nista ..ovih dana cu ih zvati zbog lijekova pa cu onda sve znati kad se cujems njima  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

cure, gdje se sa uputnicom može vaditi beta hcg i za koliko su rezultati gotovi, i još jedno pitanje, uputnicu za vađenje bete mi daje ginekolog?

----------


## amyx

uputnicu ti daje ginekolog, možeš vaditi u Vinogradskoj, a nalaz je mislim drugi dan...nisam sigurna

----------


## andream

Nalaz je isti dan, tako da ga stigneš pokazati na odjel  :Smile:  Sretno! Krv se vadi u zgradi preko puta zgrade gdje je odjel MPO.

----------


## doanna

hvala curke na info., da trebat će mi sreće.....vidjet ćemo što mi donosi prvi AIH, opa ili tropa  :Cekam:

----------


## medeni.angel

bok curke...evo javljam da sam zvala sestre i uglavnom na postupak idem tek u 1mj 2013god.....a za tjedan dana idem po lijekove...rekle su mi sve koje do 3.12 dobiju M da ulaze u postupak za 12mj...sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

znala sam da sam još nešto zaboravila pitati vezano za vađenje bete, da li se trebati naručiti ili samo dođem s uputnicom i to je to

----------


## doanna

Medeni, super na ovoj informaciji, ja u petak vadim betu, ako bude negativna nadam se da ću procuriti do 03.12. da pokušam jedan IVF u prirodnom.....

----------


## Inesz

> znala sam da sam još nešto zaboravila pitati vezano za vađenje bete, da li se trebati naručiti ili samo dođem s uputnicom i to je to


samo dođeš u lab sa uputnicom
ne treba se naručivati

----------


## andream

> znala sam da sam još nešto zaboravila pitati vezano za vađenje bete, da li se trebati naručiti ili samo dođem s uputnicom i to je to


I ne čekaš puno jer se tretiraš kao trudnica pa imaš prvenstvo. Sretno!

----------


## doanna

*andream*, rekla si da se nalaz odmah nosi na odjel, pretpostavljam da se za to ne moram naručiti unaprijed kod sestre, da li će nakon uvida u nalaz doktor odmah reći šta dalje za idući postupak, zanime me postupak kako ide dalje nakon bete koja je negativna

----------


## Inesz

samo odnesi sestrama, ne treba se naručiti za to. važno je da odneseš nalaz bete, da oni imaju povratnu informaciju o postupcima koje provode. a ako ti bude trebao doktor, možeš i do doktora po savjet ili slično...
sretno!

----------


## doanna

da li i dalje postoji mogućnost da si sama kupujem ljekove kako se postupak ne bi ubrajao u jedan od onih 6 Hzzo IVF postupka?

----------


## Inesz

mislim da takva mogućnost ne postoji. jer bolnica mora zaračunati rad-folikulometrije, punkciju, transfer, rad biologa i potrošni materijal (igla, kateteri, mediji) ...

----------


## tikica_69

Postoji..... ja sam jednom išla u postupak koji se tretirao kao prirodni uz Femaru (Klomifen) a sama sam si kupovala i Menopur. Ja sam se tako bila dogovorila sa dr. Tomićem.

----------


## Inesz

možda postoji mogućnost da si sama kupi lijekove, ali postupak će svakako računati. mislim da nikako ne može proći da da uz kupljene ljekove bolnica ne obračuna svoj trošak.

----------


## frka

tikice69, prije je ta mogućnost postojala jer su postupci bili neograničeni - samo su se lijekovi plaćali nakon što su se ispucala 3 stimulirana postupka u razdoblju dok nije bilo zakona ili 6 stimuliranih za vrijeme Milinovićevog zakona. po novom zakonu se nakon 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka uz lijekove plaćaju i postupci (znači rad dr-a, biologa i sve popratne stvari u MPO-u) tako da više nema mogućnosti kupiti lijekove, a postupak obaviti u državnoj klinici bez plaćanja  :Sad:  pretpostavljam da bi se eventualno s dr-om dalo dogovoriti da se postupak vodi kao prirodni, a da ga pacijentica sama "podeblja" kupljenim lijekovima...

----------


## doanna

ajoj.....a valjda će ovih 6 biti dovoljni..... :Cekam:

----------


## tikica_69

Inesz, frka - izgleda da više nisam u toku  :Rolling Eyes: 
Bila sam sigurna da se to i dalje može, pogotovo onaj tko plaća dodatno osiguranje  :Undecided:

----------


## Bab

curke drage, 
čula sam da je vinogradska odnedavno počela davati gonal u penu?
Jel mi možete reći jel to fakat tak?
Treba mi info za frendicu.
Puno hvala i sretno svima

----------


## mare41

tiki, srce, a sta ce nam dodatno osiguranje kad smo po dijagnozi oslobodjeni participacije? ne kuzim kontekst dodatnog osig. :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

dopunsko osiguranje plaća se HZZO-u, to su one police od npr 50 kn za umirovljenike sa jako malm mirovinama, za 80 kn za one što imaju mrvicu veće mirovine, pa one police dopunskog od 150 kn za radni svijet itd... ovim policama osigurava se korisnika samo od plaćanje participacija, ne osigurava si neka dodatna prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu.


dodatno osiguranje plaća se privatnim osiguravateljskim kućama, te police uglavnom koštaju višestruko više i nude više ovisno o cijeni i ugovorenoj polici.

----------


## Konfuzija

> curke drage, 
> čula sam da je vinogradska odnedavno počela davati gonal u penu?
> Jel mi možete reći jel to fakat tak?
> Treba mi info za frendicu.
> Puno hvala i sretno svima


Je, fakat je tak.

----------


## mimi81

> curke drage, 
> čula sam da je vinogradska odnedavno počela davati gonal u penu?
> Jel mi možete reći jel to fakat tak?
> Treba mi info za frendicu.
> Puno hvala i sretno svima


Bila sam u postupku u 11. mj. i dobila sam obične gonale bez pena

----------


## tikica_69

mare, trudnice ti pred kraj trudnoće totalno zatupe i počnu baljezgati svašta  :Laughing: a još kad smo uz to i plavuše  :Grin: 
al imat ćeš priliku saznati uskoro kak je to  :Yes:

----------


## doanna

danas sam bila na odjelu, ulazim u postupak ovaj mjesec po onom sistemu sve koje su dobile 01.12. - 03.12. Imam jedno pitanje, dobila sam klomifene, prošli mjesec rađena je inseminacija, s-gram je bio loš i dr. je rekao da se prebacujemo na IVF. Danas me upisao na listu za IVF 03/13. Da li klomifeni znače da sam ovaj mjesec opet na AIH ili može biti i postupak IVF?

----------


## Inesz

od kojeg dana ciklusa uzimaš klomifen? kada te je naručio na folikulometriju?

----------


## doanna

počela sam danas s klomifenom 3dc, folikulometrija u petak na 7dc

----------


## Inesz

ivf vjerojatno

----------


## doanna

> ivf vjerojatno


zašto to misliš?

----------


## Inesz

radi toga jer klomifen kreće od 3. dc. 
ali, zar ti dr nije ništa rekao?

----------


## doanna

pa znaš kakav je dr.T, pitala sam ga ali je bio neodređen, napisao mi je u povijest bolesti (event. AIH), meni je lijevi jajovod začepljen, a desni super. Prošli mjesec sam imala ovulaciju na desnom jajniku tako da se AIH mogao napraviti. Valjda će mi reći u petak kad me vidi na ultrazvuku. Ono što ja ne kužim zbog čega se radi upisivanje na listu za IVF, koja je razlika između tog IVF-a i mogućnosti IVF-a sa klomifenima u ovom ciklusu????

----------


## Inesz

najbolje je da napišeš pitanja na koje trebaš odgovore i pitaš. sigurno ćeš dobiti odgovore. moguće da je bio neodređen jer će procjeniti kako se razvija situacija na 1. folikulometriji, i onda donijeti odluku IVF ili AIH.

liste čekanja su za postupke stimulirane gonadotropinima (menopur, gonal i sl.) 
upisavanje na listu se radi radi tih godadotropina za stimulaciju. cijena gonadotropina je visoka, jedna ampula najmanje 150 kn, 200 kn i više (cijene u ljekarnama), tako da je bolnicama teško doći do novca za kupnju tih lijekova. to je glavni razlog lista čekanja za stimulirane postupke.

iako je i uporaba klomifena jedna vrsta blage stimulacije, klomifen je dostupan i jeftin. (u Bih košta 30-ak kuna, u Italiji oko 5 eura, kod nas košta 150 kn, ali ide i na plavi recept)
neke žene dobro reagiraju na klomifen i uspiju dobiti 2-3 jajne stanice za oplodnju.
radi niske cjene klomifena koji ide na recept, na postupak sa klomifenom se ne čeka.

pitaj svakako je li postupak sa klomifenom računaju pod prirodnjak jer smo pročitali da se na SD postupak sa klomifenom računa kao stimulirani postupak?!

----------


## Mare O.

bok cure,
bila sam jučer na punciji-3 jajne stanice od toga 2 nezrele. (stimulacija menopur)
Na ovoj jednoj su radili ICSI pa zovem sutra da vidim da li se dijeli i da li će biti transfer ili ništa od ovog ciklusa.

----------


## anddu

Mare O, i ja sam jednom zgodom imala takvu situaciju, ali na menopurima, dobili smo embrija ali ništa od tog postupka. Tebi ipak želim drukčiji scenarija, pa evo malo ~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## Mare O.

Hvala anddu,
Javiti ću sutra što se odvija mada se ne nadam previše.

----------


## anddu

Jutros mi očito nije bilo dobro kad mi je post pun grešaka, pa evo da jednu ispravim - tad sam s dvije nezrele i jednom zrelom js za oplodnju bila na gonalima+cetrotide

----------


## Mare O.

Evo samo da javim, ona jedna se podijelila tako da sutra imam transfer.

----------


## anddu

Mare O. bravo  :Very Happy:  i da nam za 14 dana javiš veeeliiku betu!

----------


## ivka13

Cure s niskim AMH, kakva imate iskustva s protokolima u Vg?

----------


## anddu

U kojem smislu tražiš iskustva?

----------


## Inesz

ivka, jesi li vadila amh prije postupaka, zapravo prije ovog stimuliranog u 10 mj.?

----------


## TrudyC

Može li mi netko na pp poslati broj tajnice od dr. Kune. Ili stavite i ovdje, ako nije problem. Treba mi za konzultacije.
Rekla sam da neću radit ništa do daljnjeg, ali evo me tu.
Here we go again  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivka13

> U kojem smislu tražiš iskustva?


Pa priča ide ovako...krenuli u mpo zbog jako lošeg spermiograma, odradili 3 prirodna i 1 stimulirani. Ovaj stimulirani je bio prošle godine, mislim da su bila u pitanju 24 gonala (2 dnevno) i nije bila očekivana reakcija na stimulaciju. S klomifenima bi isto dobili samo 1js. Uglavnom, pauzirali smo godinu dana i sada smo u fazi ponavljanja nalaza u zapisani smo u stimulirani postupak 01/2013. Prije ovih odrađenih postupaka nisam vadila AMH. Pretpostavljam da ga je doktor stavio na listu potrebnih pretraga upravo iz razloga loše reakcije na stimulaciju. A kad ono iznenađenje! AMH 7,8 pmol/l. Pa me sad zanima što uopće mogu očekivati? Zbog muževog nalaza nam jedino preostaje stimulirani postupak, a koliko mi je poznato, kod niskog AMH se ne prakticiraju jake stimulacije. Kakve protokole prakticiraju u Vg s ovakvim nalazima, duge, kratke, da li idu na neku polustimulaciju (npr. klomifen+gonal/menopur) ili punu stimulaciju? 
Možda postavljam glupa pitanja, ali niski amh mi je totalna nepoznanica. Do sada sam se samo "bavila" pojmovima lošeg spermiograma.

----------


## anddu

Evo Ivka ovako. Meni je AMH bio 8,6, jako loša reakcija na stimulacije, s tim da mi je pred zadnji, dobitni postupak FSH bio užasno visok (16). Isto imamo jaaaako loš spermiogram - teška oligoasthenoteratozoospermija, a u tri navrata imalo smo nalazi i azo. U stimulacijama sam dobijala od 1 do 3 js, osim u ovom zadnjem kad sam dobila 6 (pet za oplodnju). Tad sam od prvog dc dobivala decapeptyil, od 2dc po tri menopura i tako sve do 11 dana, 12dc štoperica, punkcija na 14 dan. I upravo sam i sama iz ranijih iskustava spozanla da mi je to najbolja kombinacija. Na gonale+cetrotide kad sam prva tri dana dobivala po 4 ampule užasno sam loše reagirala, dobili 3 js, dvije nezrele, kao i na menopure (prva tri dana 4 ampule, ostale dane 3 ampule), a cetrodite mi nisu niti stigli uvetsi jer je jedan jedini folikul rapidno rastao pa je punkcija bila na 10dc. 

Mislim da ti se općenito kod low respondera ide na kratke protokole, ne znam kad se rade polustimulirani, ja ih nikad nisam imala.

----------


## ivka13

Anddu, puno hvala na odgovoru! Nadam se da ćemo u ova 4 (zakonska) postupka uspjet pronać pravu kombinaciju.

----------


## tonka10

evo da prijavim kako je prošlo, jučer transfer jednog 6 staničnog embrija. od dobivenih 6 js samo se jedna oplodila. mislim da više neću pokušavati s kratkim protokolom. kakva su vaša iskustva s polustimuliranim postupcima, kako to ide; počinje se s klomifenom pa se u nekom trenutku uvode gonali ili menopuri? 
U 6.mjesecu mi je dr rekla da više ne bi išla s takvim protokolom i da mi preporuča ili polustimulirane ili dugi protokol jer očito ne dobijem dovoljno kvalitetne stanice.
Ima li to veze sa AMH (njega još nisam vadila, nitko nije smatrao potrebnim, zadnji put kad su mi brojali antralce bil oih je više od 15, FSH mi je 5,8)?

----------


## Mare O.

tonka i ja sam imala kratki protokol i dobili smo 3js od kojih su 2 bile nezrele. Transfer je bio 3 dan 1 šeststaničnog embrija, čekam betu 20.12. 
To nam je prvi IVF postupak tako da drugih iskustava s protokolima  nemam.

----------


## ivka13

Jedna korisna informacija (možda je vama već i poznata, ali ja sam se neugodno iznenadila, nismo dugo radili ovaj nalaz): u Petrovoj i na Sv. duhu se naručuje za spermiogram, trenutno su liste za kraj prvog mjeseca 2013. Ja sam se neugodno iznenadila jer je do sada mm samo došao u lab ujutro s uputnicom bez ikakvog prethodnog naručivanja.

----------


## Inesz

Ivka, mi smo se prije godinu i pol morali naručiti u Petrovu. Termin smo dobili relativno brzo, za 7-8 dana.

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, mi smo se prije godinu i pol morali naručiti u Petrovu. Termin smo dobili relativno brzo, za 7-8 dana.


He, he, onda to ni nije neki novitet...i mi smo bili tamo prije cca 1,5 godinu i očito se vrlo brzo nakon tog promijenila procedura. Samo što su do sad, očito, produžili liste čekanja. Petrova nam je dala termin 21.01., a Sv.duh 17.01.

----------


## Mare O.

Evo cure javljam da nisam dočekala betu.
Procurila sam 10 dan.nakon transfera.

A sad idemo dalje, vidjet ćemo što nosi Nova godina.

----------


## ivica_k

cure, da li se u prirodnom postupku dobije stoperica!? iskustvo iz vinogradske me zanima, hvala na odgovoru

----------


## mimi81

Mare O. žao mi je, bit će bolje u 2013.

Ivica_k dobije se štoperica!

----------


## tonka10

evo da se i ja javim, dobila mengu.
u siječnju idem vidjeti kako i što dalje..

----------


## BigBlue

Tonka, baš mi je žao  :Love:  Danas sam postala novu Listu na Odbrojavanju i gledala jesi li se javila.... Odmori se i skupi snage za novi pokušaj!

----------


## tonka10

> Tonka, baš mi je žao  Danas sam postala novu Listu na Odbrojavanju i gledala jesi li se javila.... Odmori se i skupi snage za novi pokušaj!


hvala ti draga. dobro sam, nema predaje  :Smile: 
nadam se da nas u budućnosti negdje iza ugla čeka uspjeh samo treba strpljenja.

----------


## medeni.angel

Hitno trebam pomoc....
dobila sam lijekove u 12mj za postupak u 1mj...
zbog prehlade menga mi je sad dosla znam da mi je sestra rekla ako do 16 sati dobijem da dam inkeciju Decapeptiyl ali ne znam kada dajem Menopure tek sutra popodne ili moram i danas dobiti a oni tek rade od 7.1...hvala

----------


## anddu

medeni ne znam kakav ti je protokol, ali ja sam uvijek prvi dan primila samo decapeptyl, a drugi dan ciklusa ujutro između 7 i 9 decapeptyl a popodne između 16 i 18 menopure. Znači ako ti je danas prvi dc menopure tek sutra

----------


## medeni.angel

ok...hvala tako sam i mislila...jednostavno sam zaboravila sta mi je sestra rekla kad sam bila u 12 mj po lijekove....jedino ne znam kako mi tijelo bude reagiralo jer mi je pao imunitet skroz na skoz.....

----------


## anddu

A to ti ne znam, ja sam skoro svaki postupka bila ili prije ili za vrijeme ili nakon transfera bolesna. A zar ti nisu dali s lijekovima i protokol na papiru? Meni su uvijek davali papir s podatcima o lijekovima, koliko ih i kad treba uzeti

----------


## medeni.angel

dobila sam protokol al ujutro Decapeptiyl a popodne 3 menopura..... al sam se zbunila iskreno u prvom danu menge kako ide sa inekcijama...
juce mi je dr rekla da mi je imunitet i organizam unisten od ovih silnih inekcija i stresa i postupaka.....sad imam na pola lica herpes zoster ...luda sam od toga svega al idemo dalje

----------


## anddu

A da odgodiš postupak za idući mjesec dok ti ne bude bolje?

----------


## medeni.angel

a neznam ni sama...cekam ovaj postupak od 6mj...valjda bude sve kako treba

----------


## anddu

Šaljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobitan!

----------


## medeni.angel

hvala puno Anddu......nema odustajanja nikad najvise boli  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Pozdrav svima.
Evo da vam se i ja pridružim. Sad u prvom mjesecu idemo u postupak. Malo smo pauzirali jer mi je trebalo odmora nakon 5 postupaka.
Bili sam u 10 mj u prirodnom ali nažalost stanica pobjegla. Ali ekipa u VG čini mi se ok. 
Medeni angel sretno. I nadam se da je ova godina dobitna za sve nas :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Lotta81, i mi idemo sad u 1.mj. u postupak pa se možda i vidimo. Trebala bih za 2-3 dana krenut s pikicama i onda smo službeno u postupku. Želim nam puno sreće!!!

----------


## anddu

Cure, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javljajte nam tijek postupka

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka13 hvala na lijepim željama. Vidim iz potpisa da smo vrlo slične. I mi imamo OAT i niski Amh.
Vidim da su vam radili PICSI. Ja svoje nade polažem u PICSI jer kad su nam to radili u jednoj drugoj klinici to je bio jedini postupak
u kojem sam dočekala betu (završilo je kao biokemijska).
 Ja sam u postupku krajem mjeseca tak da se ne vidimo, ali puno sreće ti želim i nadam se da ćeš nam javiti najbolju moguću vijest.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka 13 i anddu hvala na lijepim željama.
Ivka vidim da smo slične jer i mi imamo OAT i niski amh. Vidim da ste radili PICSI. Moram reći da polažem nade u PICSi jer kad su nam ga radili 
bio je to jedini postupak u kojem sam dočekala betu (završilo kao biokemijska). Nažalost ne budemo se vidle jer mi smo krajem prvog mj u postupku. Ali puno sreće ti želim i da nam javiš najbolju moguću vijest.

----------


## Lotta81

Zaboravih nešto. Ivka13 kakav protokol si dobila?

----------


## medeni.angel

Hvala cure na podrsci  :Smile: 
Kod mene neka cudna situacija u kojoj se jos nisam bas snasla.....bila sam malo stupido i zbog prehlade sam bila Aspirin za vrijeme M i sad imam vec 6 dana neprestano M a krenula sam sa inekcijama Menopura u petak idem na kontrolu i mislim da budem dobila jezikove juhe od DR u VG....uz to sve veceras me probada u donjem dijelu stomaka tj malo me vise boli ...ne znam jel smijem popiti sta protiv bolova ili moram trpjeti???

----------


## anddu

Meni su menopuri gotovo uvijek produljili krvarenje. Ali najbolje cws vidjeti s doktorom. I ja se ne bih patila s bolovima pa uzmi lupocet ili lekadol. To se moze i u trudnoci. I javi sto je bilo

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka 13 i anddu hvala na lijepim željama.
> Ivka vidim da smo slične jer i mi imamo OAT i niski amh. Vidim da ste radili PICSI. Moram reći da polažem nade u PICSi jer kad su nam ga radili 
> bio je to jedini postupak u kojem sam dočekala betu (završilo kao biokemijska). Nažalost ne budemo se vidle jer mi smo krajem prvog mj u postupku. Ali puno sreće ti želim i da nam javiš najbolju moguću vijest.


Lotta, mi ti se cijelo vrijeme borimo s OAT-om, da bi sada saznali i da ja imam nizak AMH, a i moj FSH nije onakav kakav bi oni htjeli (3,3 je pa bi ga htjeli spustiti ispod 2) pa sam dobila i euthyrox za piti. 
U zadnjem postupku kad je rađen picsi sam dobivala po 2 gonala dnevno i dobila 6 js od kojih su samo 3 bile dobre. Sve su se 3 oplodile, ali 2 su već propale nakon prvog dana, a više ni ova zadnja nije bila najbolja 4. dan kada su nam vraćali. Oni to smatraju dobrom reakcijom na stimulaciju i dobar ishod postupka, ali ja se s tim ne slažem jer mi stalno zvoni u glavi kako mi je doktor na uzv rekao, a joj, tu je svega 6-7 folikula, a ja sam ih očekivao barem 20. Rekli su mi da se ne brinem ni za AMH, kao vidite da ste reagirali na stimulaciju. 
Sada su nam pojačali dozu, prva 3 dana po 3 gonala i onda po 2 pa ćemo vidjeti kako ćemo dalje nakon 1. folikulometrije.

----------


## Inesz

> Lotta, mi ti se cijelo vrijeme borimo s OAT-om, da bi sada saznali i da ja imam nizak AMH, a i moj *FSH nije onakav kakav bi oni htjeli (3,3 je pa bi ga htjeli spustiti ispod 2) pa sam dobila i euthyrox za piti.* 
> U zadnjem postupku kad je rađen picsi sam dobivala po 2 gonala dnevno i dobila 6 js od kojih su samo 3 bile dobre. Sve su se 3 oplodile, ali 2 su već propale nakon prvog dana, a više ni ova zadnja nije bila najbolja 4. dan kada su nam vraćali. Oni to smatraju dobrom reakcijom na stimulaciju i dobar ishod postupka, ali ja se s tim ne slažem jer mi stalno zvoni u glavi kako mi je doktor na uzv rekao, a joj, tu je svega 6-7 folikula, a ja sam ih očekivao barem 20. Rekli su mi da se ne brinem ni za AMH, kao vidite da ste reagirali na stimulaciju. 
> Sada su nam pojačali dozu, prva 3 dana po 3 gonala i onda po 2 pa ćemo vidjeti kako ćemo dalje nakon 1. folikulometrije.




Ivka,
je li greška? mislila si na TSH?

koliki ti je amh?

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka,
> je li greška? mislila si na TSH?
> 
> koliki ti je amh?


Sorry, da TSH je u pitanju. AMH mi je 7,8

----------


## Lotta81

Znači daju Gonale, i što još? Malo se bojim kombinacije Gonali i Cetrotide jer kad sam to imala reakcija nije bila dobra.
8 stanica od kojih 4 nisu valjale, a trima oplođenima biolog nije davao velike šanse.
Pošto smo pauzirali godinu dana, hormone sam opet sve provjerila. Sve je u redu osim AMH (7, 6)
Ali dobro što bude bit će. 
Ivka javi nam se nakon folikulometrije.

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav curke,evo upadam ko padobranac...kao prvo želim svima uspjeh koje krecu u postupak SRETNO drage moje,evo i ja krecem u 2. mjesecu,pa nek se javi ko ide isto pa da se zajedno bodrimo!!!! Kiss

----------


## andream

Ivka, neka ti je sretan postupak ~~~~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

Stena ako krećeš početkom drugog mjeseca, ja ću tada taman biti negdje oko punkcije i transfera. Možda se i vidimo.
Sretno

----------


## medeni.angel

Bok curke evo da se javima...
Juce sam bila na pregledu i nista mi trenutno nije u redu...M jos uvijek imam tj danas mi je 8 dan i ne prestej... dr T mi je rekao da dodem opet u ponedeljak na pregled pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje jer sluznica mi nije bas u najboljem redu kao ni folikulice jer su premale s obzirom da vec 5 dana primam po 3kom Menopura....moj imunitet je u totalnom kolapsu i zeljezo u laganom padu....osudena na propast prije vremena ali prezivjet cemo i to .....
Curke svima sretna vibra  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> Znači daju Gonale, i što još? Malo se bojim kombinacije Gonali i Cetrotide jer kad sam to imala reakcija nije bila dobra.
> 8 stanica od kojih 4 nisu valjale, a trima oplođenima biolog nije davao velike šanse.
> Pošto smo pauzirali godinu dana, hormone sam opet sve provjerila. Sve je u redu osim AMH (7, 6)
> Ali dobro što bude bit će. 
> Ivka javi nam se nakon folikulometrije.


I ja sam zadnji put imala kombinaciju gonal+cetrotide. Samo što mi je to bio 1. stimulirani postupak pa ne želim donosit zaključke o reakcijama na stimulaciju temeljem tog jedog postupka. Nadam se da ćemo u ova preostala 4 pronaći pravu kombinaciju.

----------


## ivka13

Andream, hvala! Veliki pozdrav tebi i kikićima!

Stena, Lotta, želim nam puno sreće.

Medeni.angel, nikad ne znaš, kad misliš da su ti sve lađe potonule, onda se dogodi čudo! Držim fige!

----------


## s_iva

Ivka, lotta i ostale cure koje muku mucite sa dobivanjem stanica i oplodjivanjem istih zar ne mislite da se u Vg precesto dogadja to da se stanice ne oplodjuju???
I ja sam skoro 3 godine bila njihov pacijent i dobro sam se nanervirala zbog toga. Imala sam dosta postupaka u kojima uopce nisam dosla do et, a u onima u kojima bi i dosla do et zameci nisu bili dobre kvalitete. Otkako sam promijenila kliniku nemam vise tih problema (a szarija sam nego sto sam bila 2009 i moj amh je sigurno jos i nizi).
Eto, morala sam sa vama podijeliti svoje misljenje. I sama sam veteranka u svemu ovome i znam koliko se mucite, pa vam samo skrecem pozornost. Tim je gore stvarno divan, i mislim da bi trebali imati strucnijeg biologa.

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, lotta i ostale cure koje muku mucite sa dobivanjem stanica i oplodjivanjem istih zar ne mislite da se u Vg precesto dogadja to da se stanice ne oplodjuju???
> I ja sam skoro 3 godine bila njihov pacijent i dobro sam se nanervirala zbog toga. Imala sam dosta postupaka u kojima uopce nisam dosla do et, a u onima u kojima bi i dosla do et zameci nisu bili dobre kvalitete. Otkako sam promijenila kliniku nemam vise tih problema (a szarija sam nego sto sam bila 2009 i moj amh je sigurno jos i nizi).
> Eto, morala sam sa vama podijeliti svoje misljenje. I sama sam veteranka u svemu ovome i znam koliko se mucite, pa vam samo skrecem pozornost. Tim je gore stvarno divan, i mislim da bi trebali imati strucnijeg biologa.


s_iva, moram priznat da sam malo i o tom razmišljala. Do sada sam sve postupke odrađivala kod jednog biologa, sada ću ih odrađivat kod drugog pa će možda i biti kakve razlike. Samo ja nemam problem oplodnje stanica, naš problem nastaje nakon 2. dana kada se one jednostavno prestaju dijeliti. I ne mogu se pohvalit da sam imala materijala za neke relevantnije zaključke tako da još uvijek ne bih trčala pred rudo s nekakvim komentarima o stručnosti. Nama je svima u ovoj priči najlakše reći da možda netko nije dovoljno stručan. A svi moramo biti svjesni činjenice vlastitih dijagnoza i onih malih postotaka za mogućnost ikakvog uspjeha. 
Realno, mm uz oat ima ustanovljeno da mu se plivači ne mogu vezati za js i toplo nam je preporučen picsi. Znam da Vg ima aparate s kojom je ta metoda moguća. Uz njih, takvom aparaturom raspolažu cito u našim krajevima i Prag. I cito i Prag iziskuju znatna financijska sredstva i mislim da je tu sve jasno.
Kako mi sve u ovoj priči uvijek imamo neke planove, tako je i moj plan od ova 4 zakonska postupka probati još 2 u ovoj ustanovi i poslije najvjerojatnije probat na VV. Za Vg me vežu divni ljudi i spoznaja da imaju nama potrebne aparate, a VV bi bila moja druga opcija zbog njihove dosadašnje statistike. 
Uz sva ograničenja, zakonska, financijska, mi jednostavno nemamo dovoljno mogućnosti za isprobavanje različitih opcija. Kako da doktor kroz 4 postupka ustanovi na koju kombinaciju lijekova mi najbolje reagiramo kada su nam u stanju dati one lijekove koje ima trenutno na zalihi?! Koliko se zvjezdica mora poklopiti za naš uspjeh?! Hoću reći da sam svjesna naše dijagnoze, mogućnosti kakve imamo po našim klinikama i uz naše zakone i da bi bilo nerealno od doktora očekivati čarobnjaštvo.

----------


## Inesz

Izostanak oplodnje ili niski postotak oplodnje u IVF i ICSI postupcima pojava je koja se događa u procesima izvantjelesne oplodnje. Razumljivo je da je parovima jako teško prihvatit takav ishod postupka, ali vjerujte da izostanak oplodnje i biolozima predstavlja problem i neželjen je ishod postupka.

Do izostanka ili niskog postotka oplodnje dolazi radi velikog broja faktora u prvom redu vezanih uz osobine i kvalitetu spolnih stanica.
Oplodnja je vrlo kompleksan biološki proces. Unatoč mnogim spoznajama koje omogućuju uspješnu in vitro fertilizaciju, u biologiji je još puno nepoznnica o procesu oplodnje.


Stoga smatram nepoštenim donositi sud o nekvaliteti rada biologa na temelju vlastitog negativnog isustva.

----------


## s_iva

Inesz, to je moje misljenje, i moje osobno iskustvo.
Kako je moguce da u jednoj ustanovi iz 10 ivf postupaka samo 2 puta dodje do kvalitetnog transfera (oba puta beta negativna) a u drugoj ustanovi uz iste protokole iz 2 postupka dvije trudnoce??? 
Neki bi rekli slucajnost, ali ja ne vjerujem u to!
Nemojte mi zamjeriti!

----------


## pirica

ja sam eto i u vg i na vv imala i boljih i lošijih embrija, i mislim da je tu stvar ipak do stanice. cinjenica je da na isti protokol ne reagiramo uvijek isto, recimo jednom sam na klomifen+menopur dobila 5js i došla do blastica (od T ništa), a drugi put sve isto ponovljeno, čak je i punkcija isti dc bila i 2js, samo se jedna oplodila tako da... a pogotovo kod niskog AMH ne reagiramo uvijek isto i umijetnost je uhvatit pravi ciklus

----------


## anddu

Pa evo malo i mog iskustva. Prva dva postupka odradena na VV i rezultat - nijedna oplodena stanica. Ostalih 6 postupaka odradeno u. VG i svaki put dosli do transfera pa i po tri embrija i rezultat zadnejg je u potpisu. Ja nasih 7 neuspjeha s loaim embrijima pripisujem nasim dijagnozama teska OAT koja granici s azoo i mali broj stanica po postupku zbog niskog AMH. Iz ovog se vidi da svatko ima neko svoje drukcije iskustvo iz kojeg moze izvlaciti svakakve zakljucke. Ja sam dapace bila sretna prelaskom u Vg buduci da smo usprkos losim nalazima ipak dolazili do transfera. Trebalo je samo cekati kvalitetni embrij.

----------


## Lotta81

Nama je ovo u VG prvi postupak pa ćemo vidjeti kao će biti.
Nekako mislim da reakcija na stimulaciju i oplodnja ipak ovise o dijagnozi. Mi imamo tešku OAT, a sada 
još i niski AMH. I ovo što je anndu rekla treba potrefiti dobar embrij.

----------


## doanna

slažem se da je ovo sve individualno, jako bitno je u svemu potrefiti i pravi ciklus. Ja čekam 03/2013 za IVF, odradila jednu inseminaciju i jedan IVF s klomifenim pri čemu sam dobila 3js, od čega su se dvije oplodile ali se jedna prestala dijeliti tako da sam imala transfer 1js.

----------


## Stena

pa ja bi voljela da se vidimo...SRETNO!!


> Stena ako krećeš početkom drugog mjeseca, ja ću tada taman biti negdje oko punkcije i transfera. Možda se i vidimo.
> Sretno

----------


## Stena

molila bi odgovor na pitanje koje me iz dana u dan muci;stimulacija je bila uspješna 10 j.s od toga 9 se oplodilo,samo 3 ostale na kraju,transfer 3 embrija-BETA 0,0. Pitanje;Pa zar se baš ništa nije dogodilo????????????? Možda sam previše smiješna ali već sam pocela sumnjati da mi je transfer bio s "praznim" kateterom. Moguće?  :Sad:

----------


## andream

Stena, na žalost bilo bi idealno kad bi 1 plus 1 bilo 2. Na žalost tako nije i ovdje, tj transfer ne garantira trudnoću. Zapravo je uspjeh "otprve" ostati trudan, "staževi" u potpomognutoj znaju biti i nekoliko godina dugački. Na žalost. Tebi neka je sretan drugi postupak, već sada si imala dobru reakciju pa će i to biti svojevrstan orijentir doktorima za daljnje protokole.

----------


## Inesz

> molila bi odgovor na pitanje koje me iz dana u dan muci;stimulacija je bila uspješna 10 j.s od toga 9 se oplodilo,samo 3 ostale na kraju,transfer 3 embrija-BETA 0,0. Pitanje;Pa zar se baš ništa nije dogodilo????????????? Možda sam previše smiješna ali već sam pocela sumnjati da mi je transfer bio s "praznim" kateterom. Moguće?


je li misliš da su ti radili transfer radi toga da rade transfer a da embrija nije bilo u kateteru prilikom transfera?!

ako si to mislila, moj odgovor je: NE, to se ne radi. ako nema embrija za transfer to se jasno kaže i u tom slučaju se ne radi nekakav lažni transfer. isto tako biologu se ne može dogoditi da u kateter ne stavi embrije, već mu ostanu u mediju u zdjelici u kojoj su se embriji razvijali.  

na žalost, kako je andream napisala-u medicini i biologiji 1+1 nije 2. mnogi parovi muče se godinama, imaju na desetke transfera... neki parovi unatoč silnim pokušajima i ne ostvare trudnoću. neplodnost je teška bitka, iz te bitke ne iziđu svi kao pobjednici.

----------


## amazonka

Stena, lažnog transfera sigurno nije bilo. Jednostavno ovaj put nije uspjelo. I ja sam imala tri embrija. Nisam uspjela. Uskoro idem na četvrti postupak. Budi spremna da bitka može i potrajati. Želim ti puno sreće i da ti idući postupak bude uspješan.

----------


## Lotta81

> pa ja bi voljela da se vidimo...SRETNO!!


Kad budem počela dolaziti javim se. Pa se možda vidimo.

A što se tiče rezultata nakon postupka, tu trebaš imati strpljenja. Ponekad i nakon najboljih vraćenih embrija ne dogodi se ništa. Znaš kao se kaže: strpljen spašen.

----------


## ivka13

Stena, 10 js je jako lijep broj i sigurno će jednog dana jedna izrasti u lijepu bebicu. Samo strpljivo i pozitivno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ako ćemo za svaki neuspjeh krenuti sumnjati u DR i biologe - onda nema smisla ići. Moj prvi postupak je bio u priv. klinici, sve bilo savršeno pa nije uspjelo i što? Krenuti dalje, sa više pozitive i nabrušenih živaca...Mene više izluđuje okolina i sve prepreke koje non stop stopiraju kretanje na postupak  :Evil or Very Mad:  ..taman sam mislila ovaj mjesec na prirodnjak - i ništa opet...neke bolesti u obitelji, pa u 2 mj. obaveze koje će nam financije iscrpiti i nikako....poluluda sam ja od nekretanja, zasada ne od neuspjeha....

----------


## doanna

koja je razlika između ICSI i PICSI?

----------


## Lotta81

ICSi je kada biolog sam odabere najbolji spermij (na temelju izgleda i pokretljivosti) , a PICSI je kada se testira sposbnost vezivanja spermija uz hialuronan gel (koji prirodno okružuje jajnu stanicu).  Tako da se za oplodnju upotrebljavaju samo oni spermiji koji se mogu vezati uz omotač jajne stanice.
Obično se prije PICSI –a provede HBA test na spermijima, pa se onda odaberu najbolji. 
PICSI se obično radi kod jako loših spermiograma ili kada se kontinuirano ne dobivaju dobri embriji.

Eto nadam se da nisam previše zakomplicirala.

----------


## doanna

hvala Lotta, razjasnila si mi  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Doanna, uz picsi, Vg kombinira još i macs metodu (Magnetic-Activated Cell Sorting On Sperm or sperm separation by the action of a magnetic field).

----------


## doanna

ok, ivka13 može malo pojašnjenje te metode?

----------


## bubekica

*doanna* na stranicama poliklinike cito su objasnjene sve metode pa stavljam link

----------


## ivka13

> ok, ivka13 može malo pojašnjenje te metode?


Spermiji se tretiraju magnetski kroz nekoliko "centrifuga" kako bi se izdvojili oni koji nisu u fazi apoptoze, tj. odumrli. Da ne kompliciram, iskopirat ću s neta:

"MACS- magnetic cell sorting with annexin V conugated microbeads = Priprema sjemena pomoću magnetskog odvajanja stanica sa ranim znacima oštećenja; ...Kod spermija sa tako oštećenom nasljednom tvari započinje propadanje koje nazivamo apoptoza. 
Prvi znak apoptoze je pojavljivanje specifičnih molekula na površini spermija, pa takve spermije možemo „prepoznati“ drugim molekulama vezanim na nanočestice željeza i izdvojiti ih pomoću jakih magneta. Ova metoda povećava uspješnost inseminacija i kvalitetu embrija u izvantjelesnoj oplodnji."

----------


## La-tica

Stena, svaki organizam je drugačiji...kako stimulirati da jajnik izbaci folikule, kakav je spermiogram...nije svaki postupak ni sličan a kamo li isti pa da svaki daje rezultate...bilo bi lijepo kada bi bilo jednostavno kao vađenje zuba (malo se namučiš, ali je ishod 100%)... 

Medicina, i postupci su suradnja, a da ne pričam o pozitivnom mišljenju...moraš vjerovati svojim liječnicima, jer iza njih je nekoliko tisuća postupaka, a iza tebe samo jedan.
Oni su ti koji su profesionalci u svom poslu, i što se tiče lažnog transfera, postupak košta novaca i nitko neće trošiti vrijeme i novac da bi nekoga obmanuo...

----------


## dea84

Evo da pozdravim neke "stare" cure nakon nekoliko mjeseci izbivanja!
Vidim da ima dosta novih cura u Vinogradskoj pa vam svima želim puno uspjeha!!

Polako razmišljamo o novom postupku pa imam par pitanja...
Sve smo do sad odradili po starom zakonu pa me zanima kakva je praksa u Vg. za prirodne postupke odnosno dal klomifen spada u tzv.prirodne?
Naime do sad nikad nismo probali kombinaciju s tim pa razmišljam možda i o tome.
I kakva je situacija s listom za koji mjesec upisuju?

----------


## doanna

dea84, ako pričamo o IVF i klomifenima onda se do ubraja u polustimulirani postupak nikako prirodni, ja sam u 12. mjesecu bila na klomifenima zbog inseminacije ali zbog većeg broja folikula prebačena sam na IVF

----------


## doanna

*dea84*, ako pričamo o IVF i klomifenima onda se to ubraja u polustimulirani postupak nikako prirodni, ja sam u 12. mjesecu bila na klomifenima zbog inseminacije ali zbog većeg broja folikula prebačena sam na IVF

----------


## dea84

Možda sam krivo postavila pitanje...zanima me da li se klomifen konkretno u Vg. računa u onih 4 stimuliranih ili onih 2 prirodno.
Klomifen po svim pravilima ne spada u stimulirane (bez obzira dal je IVF ili insiminacija) ali vidim da  je razlicita praksa klinika pod koju varijantu 4+2 ga stavljaju

----------


## doanna

> Možda sam krivo postavila pitanje...zanima me da li se klomifen konkretno u Vg. računa u onih 4 stimuliranih ili onih 2 prirodno.
> Klomifen po svim pravilima ne spada u stimulirane (bez obzira dal je IVF ili insiminacija) ali vidim da  je razlicita praksa klinika pod koju varijantu 4+2 ga stavljaju


ubraja se u onih 4 stimulirana

----------


## dea84

hvala
vidim da je netko tu temu pokrenuo i na odbrojavanju

totalno nepravedno i ako tako stvari stoje neću onda ni pokušavat s klomifenima

zna netko kakva je situacija s listom? za koji mjesec upisuju?

----------


## laky

> hvala
> vidim da je netko tu temu pokrenuo i na odbrojavanju
> 
> totalno nepravedno i ako tako stvari stoje neću onda ni pokušavat s klomifenima
> 
> zna netko kakva je situacija s listom? za koji mjesec upisuju?


zadnja info svibanj

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Stena* jedino što se može dogoditi je da embriji ostanu u kateteru ali se on pregledava nakon transfera da se vidi jel prazan, vjerujem da je to svima praksa.
*Ivka* ne znam kakve to jako dobre statistike ima VV? Možda još iz doba Lučingera i to prije onog Milinovićevog zakona vuku neki glas ali danas meni se čini da ne odskaču ništa posebno sa svojim statistikama
I da se nadovežem na onu slabiju oplodnju j.s. kod nas je to bio slučaj upravu kad su radili ICSI, kod IVF začudo uvijek bi se oplodile, dakle ima nešto i u tom da biolog potrefi onaj pravi spermić koji bi trebao oploditi j.s. iz razgovora s biologom sam shvatila da u našem slučaju oplodnja pada kada su spermići s dosta DNA fragmentacija...koju ona nemože vidjeti samo mikroskopom

----------


## dea84

laky, hvala

----------


## Lotta81

I evo mene opet.
Danas pokupila lijekove. Primjetila sam da sad i Vg daje Gonal pen(koji je po meni jednostavniji)
 krajem tjedna trebala bi krenuti. Malo sam izašla iz priče, jer pauzirali smo godinu dana, al budem brzo pohvatala  :Smile:

----------


## inana

evo, da se prijavim... prebjeg sa Sd, nakon tri neuspješna ISCI-a, prirodne ni ne brojim... low res. sam, sa drugom histero. iza sebe, zadnja je bila početkom ovog mj., sa upalom štitnjače, i naravno, oligoasthenozoospermia... na SD svaki put nekaj.. prvi- 30 menopura i 6 stan, od čega tri nezrele, dvije morule na trans., beta nikakva.. drugi put 40 menopura, punkt. tri stan, oplođene dvije, vraćene blastice, beta nikakva.... treći put 40-ak gonala, punktirane dvije, do transfera nije ni došlo.... svaki put dugi protokol... sad smo na VG, na menopurima, u dugom, naravno, na decapeptylu od prošle nedjelje, valjda oko četvrtka krećemo s menopurčekima, po 4 u početku... eto, tek toliko da se malo predstavim... od sada vas sve pratim ko pravi mali špijun- navijač.  :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

> I evo mene opet.
> Danas pokupila lijekove. Primjetila sam da sad i Vg daje Gonal pen(koji je po meni jednostavniji)
>  krajem tjedna trebala bi krenuti. Malo sam izašla iz priče, jer pauzirali smo godinu dana, al budem brzo pohvatala


pitanjce, ti si na listi 02/2013? jer ja sam na listi 03/2013 pa ne znam šta to znači a i prvi put idem u protokol, tj. vješticu bi trebala dobiti oko 24.02. da li to znači da ću tada krenuti s lijekovima ili trebam čekati vješticu koju ću dobiti krajem trećeg mjeseca, sestra mi je samo rekla da se javim 10-ak dana prije nego trebam dobiti za dogovor kad da dođem po protokol. Pa sam ja sad u dilemi.

----------


## Lotta81

Doanna ja sam ti na listi za 1/2013. Zapravo bila sam za 12/2012 ali sam dobila krajem 12. mj. kada su bili godišnji 
pa su me prebacili za 1/2013. 
Pošto si za 3/2013 javiš se 2 tjedna prije menstruacije u ožujku. Najbolje ti je zvati između 8 i 9 ujutro i oko 11.
 Sestra će ti dati termin za konzultacije na kojima ćeš dobiti protokol i lijekove.
Trebati će ti uputnica na kojoj mora pisati pregled.

----------


## medeni.angel

evo me da se malo pohvalim...
Nakon stimuliran postupka:imala sam 7 oocita,7 embrija i vratili su mi 3(jedva jer zbog moje anomalije i pregrade bogme su se namucili skupa sa mnom) al sam zadovoljna...
debljina endometrija 10 a prije mi je uvijek bila manja i napokon mogu se pohvaliti da moj MM ima Normozoospermiu....moram priznati da sam zadovljna sa sadasnjim rezultatima...dobila sa i neke nove vrste lijekova i sad uzivam doma i odmaram se...

----------


## doanna

*Lotta81* hvala, jel se radi UZV prije nego se krene s protokolom, mislim zbog cista?

----------


## Lotta81

medeni angel sretno i da nam za dva tjedna javiš najbolju moguću vijest.  :Smile: 

doanna ovaj puta nisam radila uzv prije, zašto, ne znam (ali znam da ih nemam (ciste) jer sam prije tjedan dana bila na kompletnom sistematskom)

treba pitati druge cure jer i meni je ovo prvi postupak u Vg ( ali nije mi prvi postupak općenito), pa će one bolje znati.

----------


## anddu

Doanna ja sam uvijek prije postupka kod svog soc. ginekologa odradila uzv, da budem mirna da nema cisti. 

medeni.angel, bravo, to je super, pogotovo što si rekla kako nije sve baš počelo po ps-u. Javi na veeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medeni.angel

> Doanna ja sam uvijek prije postupka kod svog soc. ginekologa odradila uzv, da budem mirna da nema cisti. 
> 
> medeni.angel, bravo, to je super, pogotovo što si rekla kako nije sve baš počelo po ps-u. Javi na veeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala svima na dobrim zeljama.....s obzirom da je sve bilo krenulo nizbrdo pocetkom godine vjerujem u nova cuda :9
i toplo se nadam pozitivnoj beti jer ovo nam je trenutno zadnji postupak u Hr jer mi MM dobio vizu i posao u jednoj dalekoj zemlji zato imam jos jedan razlog da budem pozitivna na ovaj uspjeh  :Smile: 
Svi zelim isto sto i samoj sebi.....veliku betu

----------


## inana

prije protokola nema uzv, bar meni nije radio uzv, došla sam, dobila papir sa uputama, i krenula s dugim protokolom, od danas smo krenuli s menopurima, i nadam se najboljem....

----------


## amazonka

da, ni meni nisu radili ultrazvuk prije postupka. Samo su pogledali nalaze i odredili terapiju. UZV sam radila i radit ću prije postupka kod svog liječnika...

----------


## La-tica

cure, ako vam muževi imaju loše spermiograme pokušajte sa tableticama. Moj muž je imao očajan spermiogram OAT, ali grade A=0%. grade B=0% grade C=3% i grade D=97%, dakle 97% spermija mu je stajalo na mjestu. Jako loš nalaz, uz to strastveni pušać..nakon sto je mjesec dana pio terapiju nalaz mu se poboljšao tako da je u GradeA spermija bilo 7%. To jesu baby koraci, ali je upalilo...od 5 punktiranih ocita, svi su se opolodili..a jedan trenutačno raste u meni  :Smile: 

Vjerujte mi isplati se pokušati..

----------


## Inesz

La-tica, super za nalaz. Što znači konkretno strastveni pušač, je li prestao pušiti?
Vjerojatno je poboljšanje radi normalne varijacije spermiograma, mjesec dana je malo za trajnije promjene na bolje.
Koliko si već tjedana?  :Smile:  ~~~~

----------


## La-tica

Inesz, 15 tt sam, strastveni pušač, puši kutiju dnevno..ne znam dal su promjene stalne i trajne od terapije, ali uz stimulaciju vitaminima, se nalaz poboljšao...

----------


## ivka13

Uf, da se sada malo javim nakon nekoliko dana. Prvo da dam neke odgovore...Mali Mimi, ne ne mislim na te zastarjele statistike (novije su, naravno, svjetska tajna valjda), nekako te zaključke donosim temeljem praćenja ovog foruma i iskustva poznanica. Nekako je to klinika, od svih ovih ostalih, koja bi mi bila drugi izbor nakon Vg. 

Što se uzv prije postupka tiče, ovo je bio moj 5. postupak i sada smo prvi put prije postupka napravili uzv da eliminiramo eventualne ciste. Dakle, nije pravilo već ga očito odrađuju kako se tko od doktora sjeti. Samo kako ja nisam sklona cistama, tako nisam nikad ni inzistirala na uzv prije postupka. 

La-tica, i mm je probavao razne vitamine, cigaretu u životu nije zapalio, ali njemu to nije pomoglo. Sada se riješio malog viška kilograma, da li je to presudilo u poboljšanju nalaza, ne znam. Uglavnom, povećao mu se postotak nepokretnih plivača (sa 66% na 82%), ali prvi put nema teratozoospermije, a ona je bila itekako prisutna. Što je presudilo, što je pomoglo - ne znamo.

A sada se mogu pohvalit da je postupak iza nas i prvi put se nismo borili s teratozoospermiom ("samo" oligoastheno). Terapija je bila gonal + cetrotide, na punkciji 7 js, 5 dobrih za oplodnju, danas (3. dan) vraćena 2 embrija, kažu jedan odličan, jedan vrlo dobar. I još nam je jedan dobar ostao u labu na čekanju 5.og dana pa bi ga eventualno zamrznuli. Čak je ovaj put zbog boljeg nalaza mm-a rađen icsi, a ne picsi kao prošli put. I sada čekamo 2 tjedna...

----------


## La-tica

ivka, eto ja vjerujem i u moč pozitivnog mišljenja..pa možda je i to poboljšalo nalaz...nadam se da će ovaj transfer rezultirati pozitivnom betom i trudnoćom  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

ja vjerujem u djeda mraza, al nam je mpo put ipak trajao 4 godine

----------


## Inesz

kad bi pozitivno mišljenje pomagalo-sve bi mi zatrudnile doma, dobrim starim seksom, mpo nam nebi trebao.  :Grin:

----------


## ivka13

> ja vjerujem u djeda mraza, al nam je mpo put ipak trajao 4 godine


ksena, meni je djed mraz odveo muža 400km dalje od mene zbog posla na minimalno godinu dana pa mi se onak vrti glavom da si je netko zamislio da bi baš bilo fora da ja sad ostanem trudna kad nema njega blizu mene.
Otkad je mpo-a, vjerujem u sve moguće i nemoguće, vidljivo i nevidljivo!

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka sretno i da za dva tjedna javiš najbolju moguću vijest.
Slažem se s tobom da je u MPO sve moguće. 

Latica manje više svi mi smo prije MPO svašta probali.  Od vitamina, čajeva i svih stvari koje bi mogle pomoći.  Ne znam, možda smo mi malo čudan slučaj, ali od kada smo počeli koristiti sve što bi moglo pomoći, nama se nalaz pogoršao.  
Ali u svakom slučaju treba sve probati što pomaže, jer nikad se ne zna.

----------


## Stena

> je li misliš da su ti radili transfer radi toga da rade transfer a da embrija nije bilo u kateteru prilikom transfera?!
> 
> ako si to mislila, moj odgovor je: NE, to se ne radi. ako nema embrija za transfer to se jasno kaže i u tom slučaju se ne radi nekakav lažni transfer. isto tako biologu se ne može dogoditi da u kateter ne stavi embrije, već mu ostanu u mediju u zdjelici u kojoj su se embriji razvijali.  
> 
> na žalost, kako je andream napisala-u medicini i biologiji 1+1 nije 2. mnogi parovi muče se godinama, imaju na desetke transfera... neki parovi unatoč silnim pokušajima i ne ostvare trudnoću. neplodnost je teška bitka, iz te bitke ne iziđu svi kao pobjednici.


Ma znam cure drage,sve znam,ali čovjek se zapita svašta..vjerujem doktorima i biolozima...i sada krecem u treci postupak i nadam se.....NADA UMIRE ZADNJA!

----------


## Stena

Evo i mi službeno krenuli u postupak,sutra počinjem s pikicama,jedino neznam kako cu reagirat na menopure,do sad sam koristila gonale. Kakva su vaša iskustva s menopurima??

----------


## Inesz

sretno Stena ~~~~

znam da ti je teško, ali sve činiš da uspiješ i u dobrim si rukama.  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Stena sretno! Nemam iskustva s menopurima pa nemam pojma što možeš očekivat.

Nama je sve nekako krenulo dobro ovaj put: mm je imao bolji nalaz, u ponedjeljak smo dobili i jednog smrzlića u labu tako da se nadam da se od ova dva vraćena barem jedan primio (a vraćeni su čak i kvalitetniji embriji od ovog u labu). Eto, sve je nekako krenulo pozitivno pa se nadam da će do kraja nastaviti u istom tonu.

----------


## Stena

> Stena sretno! Nemam iskustva s menopurima pa nemam pojma što možeš očekivat.
> 
> Nama je sve nekako krenulo dobro ovaj put: mm je imao bolji nalaz, u ponedjeljak smo dobili i jednog smrzlića u labu tako da se nadam da se od ova dva vraćena barem jedan primio (a vraćeni su čak i kvalitetniji embriji od ovog u labu). Eto, sve je nekako krenulo pozitivno pa se nadam da će do kraja nastaviti u istom tonu.



Hvala Inesz,hvala Ivka13.....hvala curke na dobrim vibricama...
Sretno Ivka13,vjerujem da je došlo i naše vrijeme. Neka tvoja pozitiva tako nastavi dalje i pređe i na druge...hihihi....držim palčiće!!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Evo  još jedne pikalice. Počela sam u ponedjeljak i sad  strepim od uzv-a  jel bude stanica.
Stena kako to da si s gonala prešla na menopure?  Interesira me  u kojim slučajevima se oni daju?

----------


## doanna

imam jedno pitanje, a vezano uz protokol, da li u Vg po nekoj školskoj šabloni daju protokol i ako je tako kakav je protokol za prvi put , nisam još nikad imala stimulaciju osim jednu s klomifenima 2x5

----------


## inana

prijava, danas drugi uzv, narasli su lijepo, u ponedjeljak su bili 9 i 10 mm, end 7 mm, a danas imamo od 14- 16, a end 9 mm, ja sam prezadovoljn aobzirom na dosadašnje neuspjehe...  pratim vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Lijepo inana, sad neka samo tako nastavi. Izgleda da je i nas kojima inače  ne ide krenulo.
 Danas sam bila na uzv i iskreno nisam očekivala da će biti više od dvije tri stanice. A kad tamo na svakom jajniku po  nekoliko. Još da samo lijepo 
narastu i ja sretna.

----------


## anddu

> Lijepo inana, sad neka samo tako nastavi. Izgleda da je i nas kojima inače  ne ide krenulo.
>  Danas sam bila na uzv i iskreno nisam očekivala da će biti više od dvije tri stanice. A kad tamo na svakom jajniku po  nekoliko. Još da samo lijepo 
> narastu i ja sretna.


Lotta, samo mali ispravak, to su tek folikuli, a nakon aspiracije će se vidjeti ima li u njima i jajnih stanica. 

Cure sretno vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lotta81

Anndu   sve znam, al ovo ti je stara navika (do sad koliko bi imala folikula toliko bi bilo i stanica).
Imaš pravo,  pravo stanje se bude znalo tek nakon aspiracije. 

Hvala na lijepim željama

----------


## inana

pst, pst? Tko danas uzima štopericu? Ja? O da!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

Pa neznam zašto,to sam se i ja zapitala,jer po meni su gonali naj,i sad se bojim da neću dobro reagirat na menopure,a s gonalima sam imala 10 js. 
Curke help šta mislite?????  :Confused:  


> Evo  još jedne pikalice. Počela sam u ponedjeljak i sad  strepim od uzv-a  jel bude stanica.
> Stena kako to da si s gonala prešla na menopure?  Interesira me  u kojim slučajevima se oni daju?

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo....
Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## Stena

Iiiiii Iana....sretno draga...znači da u pon ideš na punkciju...želim ti puno zrelih j.s. SRETNO !!!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Lotta81

Inana sretno.

Stena za menopure ti ne mogu reći, ali možda nakon što je doktor pogledao nalaze ili nešto pa je odlučio promijeniti.

Danas sam bila na uzv, i imam 9 folikula. Već jaaako dugo nije tako bilo i sad se nadam da ću nakon aspiracije ovaj put možda dobiti više stanica nego inače.
Ali dobro, dan po dan pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## inana

Stena, samo hrabro, ja sam toliko happy zbog menopura, ja inače idem u full stimulacije, a dobijem niš skoro... tak su bili postupci s menopurima, uvijek u dugim, e sad, zadnji sam bila na gonalima, isto dugi, po 4-5 ampula, i đabe, jedva dvije staničice, a do transfera nismo niti došli.. tak da... vidjela bum u ponedjeljak kaj su ovaj put menopurići napravili, strah me kao da idem prvi put, ali se veselim, jel bude ovo prvi put da ću spavati pkod punkcije, sve nemrem vjerovat, jer na prošloj klinici bi svaki put došli u kabinu i u zadnji tren mi rekli da nemaanesteziologa... katastrofa... ajmo probat ovako  :Very Happy:  možda bude bolje.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Inana sretno. Jeli sad s menopurima bio kratki protokol? Cudi me da ti nisu prwsli odmah na kratki jer ti ocito dugi me funkcionira. Koliko je sad folikula?

----------


## inana

ne, uvijek sam dugi, vele da kaj bi ja s kratkim... kolko ima sad folikulića? tri- tri, ali to niš ne znači, meni su često prazni, tak da niš ne brojim, i ničem se ne veselim, neću niš planirat i računat, kak mora biti, bit će... ali mene nekaj drugo muči.... mislim, ne muči me, ali me malo zabrinulo... ja sam dakle bila tam na prvom razgovoru, gdje je dr K. pregledao moje papire i stavio me na listu, nije rekao da ponavljam nalaze, ali eto, ja ponovila hormone, brisevi i papa su mi 4. mj, i sad jedna cura meni kaže da oni gledaju da nalazi budu do godinu dana, ok, slažem se, ono sa 6 mj nema smisla, ali, spermiogram nam je stariji od godinu dana... zakaj me nije tražio da to ponovim? Sad sam slagala papire, pa sam protrnula... To je jedno, a drugo, jel ste vi njima skopirale nalaze pa ostavile ili kak, prvi put sam tu na postupku, a tam di sam do sada bila, uvijek ja skopiram njima, i to ostavim kao u onom kartonu.... a sad mi frendica kaže da ona njima niš nije ostavila, da su si oni samo prepisali, i vratili joj... pa ak može koja malo pojasnit, jeste te nalaze nosile na punkciju ili na transfer?  :Very Happy:  držite figice da se nađe bar jedna da uspije i da mi se vrati...

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, i ja sam imala 9 folikula u kojima se našlo 7 stanica, od kojih 5 zrelih, konačan ishod 2 embrija vraćena + 1 zamrznut! Želim i tebi sreću da bude barem tako, ako ne i bolje!

Inana, ja sam cijelo vrijeme u Vg, uglavnom su mi nalaze gledali samo na dogovoru za daljnje postupke, ništa im nisam ostavljala niti kopirala. Dok smo odrađivali 4 postupka u godini dana, između mi čak ni nisu gledali nalaze, mm s-gram je bio takav kakav je, nije bilo pomaka pa ga ni nisu kasnije gledali. Ja sam redovito radi sebe radila papu i briseve obavezno jednom godišnje. To su pogledali, vidjeli da je kod mene to uvijek u redu tako da ni to nisu previše kasnije gledali. Sad su me zadnji put tražili da ponovim i hormone (uz friške nalaze pape i briseva) jer je to bilo godinu dana nakon zadnjeg postupka. Kako nitko nije ponovo pogledao muževe nalaze, skrenula sam pažnju biologici na punkciji na metodu koju su zadnji put radili i mužev loš s-gram. Rekla mi je da ne brinem, da oni već imaju sve otprije u svojoj evidenciji. Tako da oni to vjerojatno negdje evidentiraju, a da mi ni ne znamo.

----------


## Lotta81

Lotta, i ja sam imala 9 folikula u kojima se našlo 7 stanica, od kojih 5 zrelih, konačan ishod 2 embrija vraćena + 1 zamrznut! Želim i tebi sreću da bude barem tako, ako ne i bolje!

Ivka puno ti hvala na lijepim željama. Ma ja bi bila presretna da mi bude kao tebi. Ali kako sam rekla, ovaj put idem dan po dan, pa što bude.
Nama ako ne budu tražili nikakve nalaze( inače svi obavljeni) mislim da će odmah čim vide spermiogram znati što im je činiti. 

A jeste morali pristanak ovjeriti kod bilježnika? (nadam se da niste)

----------


## Stena

Koliko sam skužila ti si isto na menopurima. Imas kakve bolove ili napuhanost,jer meni je ovaj put ko da se ni ne pikam,malo nešto kao pec-pec ali ništa osobito,a s gonalima me uvijek bolili jajnici i bila napuhana ko da sam u 6 mjesecu  :Laughing:  


> Stena, samo hrabro, ja sam toliko happy zbog menopura, ja inače idem u full stimulacije, a dobijem niš skoro... tak su bili postupci s menopurima, uvijek u dugim, e sad, zadnji sam bila na gonalima, isto dugi, po 4-5 ampula, i đabe, jedva dvije staničice, a do transfera nismo niti došli.. tak da... vidjela bum u ponedjeljak kaj su ovaj put menopurići napravili, strah me kao da idem prvi put, ali se veselim, jel bude ovo prvi put da ću spavati pkod punkcije, sve nemrem vjerovat, jer na prošloj klinici bi svaki put došli u kabinu i u zadnji tren mi rekli da nemaanesteziologa... katastrofa... ajmo probat ovako  možda bude bolje.

----------


## Stena

Cure sretno na punkciji da bude što više zrelih j.s. i da nam svima skupa uspije!!!!!  :Taps:  Ja u pon idem na prvi uzv...vidjet cemo,javim se s novim vijestima,i vi javite....

----------


## ivka13

Ne, Lotta, ništa se ne ovjerava kod javnog bilježnika. Ti i suprug potpisujete pristanak na postupak, a ti još pristanak za anesteziju i eventualno zamrzavanje embrija.

----------


## medeni.angel

:Sad:  evo jos jedan neuspjeli zadnji pokusaj  :Sad:  jer mi je MM otputovao miljama daleko
juce sam pocela mrljaviti i danas jos traje ali mislim da je sutra vec sve gotovo....ici cu vaditi krv cisto radi savjesti  ...
od srca svima zelim da uspiju i da ispune svoje snove da u narucju drze male andele  :Smile: 
sretno curke ....

----------


## inana

> Koliko sam skužila ti si isto na menopurima. Imas kakve bolove ili napuhanost,jer meni je ovaj put ko da se ni ne pikam,malo nešto kao pec-pec ali ništa osobito,a s gonalima me uvijek bolili jajnici i bila napuhana ko da sam u 6 mjesecu


pa da ti pravo kažem, ja tak reagiram na svaku stimulaciju, napuhana, otečena, naravno da me pecka stimulacija ak ju brzo šiknem, supresiju ak držim 10 sec u dlanu da se malo zgrije, isto ne osjetim, velim, samo bivam natečena, ali eto, sa gonalima je kakti folikulčić brže rastao, ali đabe... menopuri su meni očito bolji... mislim, ja uvijek imam oko 6 folikulčića, unutra dve- tri staničice, i to ako... tak da sutra se nadam najboljem, a pravim se da se ne nadam ničem...  u svakom slučaju, javim sutra jesmo snesli ikaj ili nikaj...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

> evo jos jedan neuspjeli zadnji pokusaj  jer mi je MM otputovao miljama daleko
> juce sam pocela mrljaviti i danas jos traje ali mislim da je sutra vec sve gotovo....ici cu vaditi krv cisto radi savjesti  ...
> od srca svima zelim da uspiju i da ispune svoje snove da u narucju drze male andele 
> sretno curke ....


Medeni.angel, ni ja nisam bolje sreće...već sam počela lagano krvariti prije bete. Sutra idem vadit krv samo da to potvrdimo i da nastavim dalje s planovima. Rekli su mi doktori, ako ovo ne uspije, da će mi radit histeroskopiju pa se idem za to dogovorit i da vidimo kada će nam vratit ovog jednog smrzlića. Šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## Stena

Obavili mi 1. UZV,8 folikula 14,12,11,10mm. End.8,4. U srijedu ponovno UZV nadamo se da bude ovaj stimulirani dobitan,ono kao 3. sreća  :fige:  (mada ja kažem da sam takve srece da kad kupim kinder jaje nebi bilo igračke.. :Laughing:

----------


## inana

eto, punkcija iza mene... ne vjerujem... naime, ja uvijek imam prazne folikule, i dobijem npr dvije stanice, u full stimulaciji sa po 4- 5 ampula menopura dnevno.. i dofuraju me s anestezije, prebace na krevet, a ja sanjam- i pitam ove u sobi- kaj je rekla, jel imam tri? Jer meni bi i tri bilo super... i tak si ja ležim, dođe biologica, i veli, sve je dobro prošlo, sutra se čujemo, dobili smo 10 stanica i sutra bumo znali kakve su... znam ja da su moje često nezrele, ali eto, ne vjerujem, kad sve postupke do sada zbrojim, nisam imala skupa 10 stanica... i onda sam ju sam pitala- jeste sigurni da je to moje, svi se nasmijali... i onda sam se plakala, onak, nisam mogla kontrolirat suze, od nevjerice.. 10! E sad da se nađe koja zrela, lijepa, da uspije i da nam se vrati...  :Very Happy:  Curke, sretno svima!

----------


## ivica_k

Inana, sjajne vijesti! Nek tako bude i u nastavku postupka!

----------


## Stena

inana SUPER....Sretno dalje.... :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

inana
neka sutra biologica kaže da se je svih 10 oplodilo  :Heart:

----------


## inana

ja u svim postupcima skupa nisam imala 10, obično su po dve, pa budu nezrele i tak... ja sam jako realna, ovo me pomelo, ali eto, od tih 10, nek je jedna mala hrabrica, ja se veselim eventaulnom druženju- obzirom da zadnji put nije došlo do transfera jako sam oprezna. Ali da, bravo VG, bravo sestra Ana, bravo bedasti anesteziolog  :Very Happy: , bravo doktori, bravo sve.  :Smile:  i bravo mi koji kroz sve to prolazimo.

----------


## medeni.angel

> Medeni.angel, ni ja nisam bolje sreće...već sam počela lagano krvariti prije bete. Sutra idem vadit krv samo da to potvrdimo i da nastavim dalje s planovima. Rekli su mi doktori, ako ovo ne uspije, da će mi radit histeroskopiju pa se idem za to dogovorit i da vidimo kada će nam vratit ovog jednog smrzlića. Šaljem jedan veliki


zelim ti da kvarenje prestane i da imas pozitivnu betu  :Smile: 
ja naime nemam vise nemogu ici na postupak jer nemam vise MM u blizini tako da je ovo bio zadnji pokusaj i stvarno sam od srca zeljela da mi ovaj postupak uspije...al eto priroda se ponovo sa mnom poigrala da opet nisam docekala ni da izvadim betu a da ne prokrvarim prije vremena  :Sad:  .... najzalosnije je sto se nemogu usporedivati ni sa jednom od vas kad sam komplicirana sama za sebe zbog mojih maternica i ni sama ne znama kakve sve simptome da ocekujem ili osluskujem...
zivot ide dalje...borba na neki drugi nacin ide dalje  :Smile: 
Inana zelim ti sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

inana baš me razveselio tvoj post. 10 stanica!!!! odlično!  :Very Happy:  kad je tako dobro krenulo mora dobro i zavšiti. šaljem puno pozitive i želim da nam za koji mjesec budeš ponosna trbušasta.  :Klap:

----------


## Nova2013

Pozdrav svima
nova sam ovdje, no već duže vrijeme pratim vaše priče. Preko dvije godine pokušavamo dobiti bebicu, no ne ide. Tako da sam prije godinu dana posjetila doktora privatno u poliklinici Vili koji me uputio na pretragu hormona, pa se otkrilo da imam problema sa štitnjačom i inzulinskom rezistencijom, a ni spermiogram nije ok, ukazuje na oligospermiu. Ciklusi su mi oduvijek bili neredoviti i dugi, tako da sam već nekih 10-tak mjeseci na Euthyrox-u i metforminu. Sad kad su se nalazi malo sredili, a i dalje rezultata nema, odlučili smo krenuti korak dalje. No sada se premišljam da li dalje nastaviti privatno u Viliju što će financijski biti poprilično teško ili ipak krenuti u Vinogradsku. Pa iako ste već pisale i puno hvalile doktore i cijelu ekipu, možete li ipak nekakav savjet dati gdje da krenem i da li bi Vinogradska bio dobar izbor? Ne znam kakve su gužve i kad uopće bilo kakve konkretne korake mogu u Vinogradskoj očekivati ako se sad tek za konzultacije naručim?

Zahvaljujem na svakom savjetu jer bit će nam od velike pomoći.

----------


## inana

e da... pozitiva i veselje su bile kratkog daha... od 10 komada, 5 nezrelo, a 5 su oplodili... a od 5 se niti jedna nije oplodila... rekli su da buju im dali šansu, da zovem sutra ujutro u pola 9, pa ak bude kaj da budu odmah napravili transfer, ali ja od suza ne stignem misliti.... svakako sutra javim, ali mislim da je to samo produljivanje agonije..

----------


## ivka13

Eto i mene s lošim vijestima....beta negativna....Jel ima tko iskustva s histeroskopijom? Da li se može odmah nakon nje raditi fet?

Inana, daj im šansu, možda se ipak još nešto dogodi preko noći. Vidiš, meni su vratili odličan embrij koji se na kraju nije zadržao, onom dobrom u labu nisu davali neke šanse, a upravo je taj dogurao do blastice i sad nas čeka zamrznut. Držim fige da se nešto preokrene!

----------


## ivica_k

Inana, ne znam sto bih ti rekla. I meni se u startu od ukupnog broja js pola ne oplodi, ali mi znamo da je to zbog jako loseg s-grama. Kod vas nije muski faktor u pitanju, ako sam dobro upamtila...tko je biolog u Vg, samo Dejan ili jos netko!? On je jednoj nasoj suborki s azzo dijagnozom "napravio" bebaca iz 1. pokusaja

----------


## ivica_k

Ivka13, srecom pa vas ceka blastica...nek bas ona bude dobitna!  :Heart:

----------


## ivka13

ivica_k, uz Dejana su gore još i Romina (vratila se s porodiljnog) i još jedna mlada biologica kojoj ne znam ime. 

Da, barem nas čeka blastica pa sve nade polažem u nju!

Samo, moram priznat da me još uvijek kopka što nije rađen picsi. Kažu, ovaj put je s-gram bio bolji, bez većeg broja morfološki neispravnih. Ali me muči taj mm-ov hba test koji je pokazao da više od 90% plivača nema sposobnost vezivanja na js i da se zbog toga preporuča picsi.

----------


## Inesz

Inana, voljela bih da je bolje ispalo  :Sad:  čekamo sutra i nadamo se. 






> tko je biolog u Vg, samo Dejan ili jos netko!? On je jednoj nasoj suborki s azzo dijagnozom "napravio" bebaca iz 1. pokusaja


Romina i Dejo. I jedna mlada pripravnica kao treći biolog.

I nama je Dejo napravio majstorski posao-1 js, ja starka preko 40, spermiogram sa 1% morfološki ispravnih= 1 js 1 embrij 1 beba!

Hvala Dejo!!!

----------


## anddu

> e da... pozitiva i veselje su bile kratkog daha... od 10 komada, 5 nezrelo, a 5 su oplodili... a od 5 se niti jedna nije oplodila... rekli su da buju im dali šansu, da zovem sutra ujutro u pola 9, pa ak bude kaj da budu odmah napravili transfer, ali ja od suza ne stignem misliti.... svakako sutra javim, ali mislim da je to samo produljivanje agonije..


Inana draga, nada se da sutra budu bolje vijesti. Znam da su malene šanse ali ima nade.
Evo ti i mogu zadnjeg iskustva. Zovem ja drugi dan nakon aspiracije i govore mi od pet ih se oplodila jedna, ali prebacit ćemo ih sve pa ćemo vidjtei. Zovem dan kasnije kad šok - imate tri emrbija i to su na kraju treći dan dva bila odlična, jedan vrlo dobar i eto sad srce jednog od ta tri kuca ispod moga.

----------


## inana

neznam kaj da mislim... mi imamo jako loš spermiogram, ali nekak neznam.. nije ni bitno zakaj, jednostavno sam tužna...

----------


## dea84

Nova2013, pošto sam samo bila u Ving. iskustva s drugim klinikama nemam.Kako sam na zadnjem postupku bila u 3mj.2012 ne znam kakva je sad situacija s listama ali su cure pisale da se upisuje za početak 5mj. No prije sve moraš otići na konzultacije di ćeš sigurno dobit popis još nekih pretraga. Prema tim nalazima će te oni uputit di,šta i kako dalje!

----------


## anddu

> neznam kaj da mislim... mi imamo jako loš spermiogram, ali nekak neznam.. nije ni bitno zakaj, jednostavno sam tužna...


I naš je tiha jeza... teška oligoasthenoterato, koja je graničila i s azoo tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

O dragi Bože, koliko moje srce može izdržati... sad smo zvali gore, vele da dojdemo, da su se dvije uspavane ljepotice probudile... kaže biologica mužu- imam dobre vjesti... Ne želim se nadati, idemo, pa kako Bog da...

----------


## Lotta81

Inana sretno.

Ivka (ovo je samo moje mišljenje) mislim da nama s obzirom na dijagnozu treba raditi PICSI bez obzira što su neki spermiogrami nekad bolji.
Mi smi bili i na dnk fragmentaciji spermija i nalaz je graničan. Nakon toga rađen nam je PICSI.( I tada smo prvi put dobili balsticu)
Želim ti svu sreću da ti blastica bude dobitna.

Ja sam u petak na punkciji. Budemo vidli što će na kraju biti od onih 10 folikula koje imam.

Sve cure držite se, jer ako smo do sada ovo sve preživjeli budemo i ostalo što slijedi.
pozz

----------


## ivka13

> O dragi Bože, koliko moje srce može izdržati... sad smo zvali gore, vele da dojdemo, da su se dvije uspavane ljepotice probudile... kaže biologica mužu- imam dobre vjesti... Ne želim se nadati, idemo, pa kako Bog da...


Inana, ne mogu ti opisati koliko sam sretna zbog tebe....ja sam se rasplakala kada sam saznala da imamo blasticu tako da znam kako se trenutno osjećaš. Držim fige da se dalje sve nastavi u najboljem redu!!!

----------


## MalaMa

inana šaljem puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Inana, jesam ti rekla. Želi ti scenarij poput moga :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Inana, sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> O dragi Bože, koliko moje srce može izdržati... sad smo zvali gore, vele da dojdemo, da su se dvije uspavane ljepotice probudile... kaže biologica mužu- imam dobre vjesti... Ne želim se nadati, idemo, pa kako Bog da...


A šta sam ti ja rekao u inbox???   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Nova2013

Zahvaljujem na odgovoru, danas sam se naručila i slijedeći tjedan idem kod dr.Kune na konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjeti što nas dalje sve čeka. Vjerujem da ćemo trebati puno nalaza napaviti i ponoviti jer ovo što imamo starije je od godinu dana s obzirom da nismo ništa po tom pitanju radili dok se meni osobno situacija sa štitnjačom i povišenim šećerom nije sredila.

Iskreno, svega toga se bojim i zato mi je bilo i teško napraviti prvi korak, no nema smisla više čekati.

----------


## Stena

> O dragi Bože, koliko moje srce može izdržati... sad smo zvali gore, vele da dojdemo, da su se dvije uspavane ljepotice probudile... kaže biologica mužu- imam dobre vjesti... Ne želim se nadati, idemo, pa kako Bog da...


Inana...od  :Heart:  ti želim sreću i da što prije prođe vrijeme do bete...da ona bude pozitivna...iskreno se nadam dobrim vijestima..držim fige.
Mi imamo isto jako loš spermiogram,u prošlom postupku dobili smo 9 j.s. kad ono budim se iz anestezije i kaže biol. da nema pokretnih spermija i neka suprug ponovno da uzorak i oplodili su s nepokretnima.Sad smo se osigurali pa smo S zamrznuli.
E sad u petak punkcija i Bože pomozi.

----------


## inana

eto, i to je prošlo... dvije male spavalice su s nama... neznam kaj da mislim, od silnih suza jučer, od silnog veselja prekjučer, ogromni su to šokovi... uglavnom, doma smo utopljeni, gledamo filmeke, i nekak... ne nadam se ničem, jer sam jučer odplakala svoje, ali ako uspije, onda prestajem vjerovat sebi, i razumu, i počinjem vjerovati u čuda, makar... i ove dvije spavalice su neka vrsta čuda... biologica mm rekla da su ove ostale bile nezrele jer sam štopericu dobila prerano...

----------


## M@tt

> eto, i to je prošlo... dvije male spavalice su s nama... neznam kaj da mislim, od silnih suza jučer, od silnog veselja prekjučer, ogromni su to šokovi... uglavnom, doma smo utopljeni, gledamo filmeke, i nekak... ne nadam se ničem, jer sam jučer odplakala svoje, ali ako uspije, onda prestajem vjerovat sebi, i razumu, i počinjem vjerovati u čuda, makar... i ove dvije spavalice su neka vrsta čuda... biologica mm rekla da su ove ostale bile nezrele jer sam štopericu dobila prerano...


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Love:  :Very Happy: 

Sve znaš....  :Yes:

----------


## inana

> Sve znaš....


<3 tebi, onak, jedno mrcinsko veliko i pretoplo, i bezbroj malih slatkih <3 za sve moje navijačice i navijače...

----------


## Stena

Cure pomagajte ako Boga znate....dobila sam neki isjcjedak vodenasti (bez mirisa i boje) i to kad ustanem baš jako teče,sad me strah da mi nisu folikuli popucali i ništa od punkcije fack !!!??? Možda sam smješna ali fakat mi se ovo nikad nije dogodilo  :neznam:

----------


## inana

> Cure pomagajte ako Boga znate....dobila sam neki isjcjedak vodenasti (bez mirisa i boje) i to kad ustanem baš jako teče,sad me strah da mi nisu folikuli popucali i ništa od punkcije fack !!!??? Možda sam smješna ali fakat mi se ovo nikad nije dogodilo


draga, niš nije popucalo, tak ti je i meni...nemaj straha, to je onak, prozirno, sluzasto, vodenasto, i obilno, ali nije niš posebno, to se zna desiti  tak na sredini ciklusa, ali nemaj straha- eto, meni se desilo par puta, i sa stimulacijom, i bez, i sve bilo ok. PS- i ja sam odmah zabrijala da su mi folikuli popucali, ali slušaj me- nemoj se bojati, sve će biti u redu, opusti se i ne brini, to je sasvim normalno, a razbijanjem glave sigurno si nebudeš pomogla. Opusti se, smiri se, i nemoj se bojati  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

E draga moja nažalost bila sam u pravu samo,oni koji su bili veći popucali prijevremeno e sad šta je ostalo sam bog zna, 3 folikula su punktirana i što je najgore neznam ni dal su zrela,ovo čekanje me ubija! Neznam sve mi krenulo nizbrdo u ovom postupku,znala sam da će tako biti,a bar su moje cimerice imale sreću. Čestitam..i da se što više oplodi,a  transferašicama pozitivna betica..kiss

----------


## theorema

:Bye: nova sam na forumu i pozdravljam vas...  :Kiss: 
i ja se družim s našim doktorima gore u vg. u ponedjeljak imam 2. aspiraciju, nadam se da ćemo ovaj put dobiti i koju stanicu...

----------


## inana

Stena, baš mi je žao ali nisu popucali svi, sutra čekam da javiš, nekak si mislim da bi morali biti zreli... ma jesu zreli... a kaj su ti rekli, ikaj ili nikej? Eto, meni uvijek počupaju prerano, tebi popucali... sve neka polulutrija....

----------


## Lotta81

Stena, znam da ti nije lako, ali znaj i jedan je dovoljan za pozitivan ishod. Stoga hrabro.

Mene sad kopka koliko je od onih mojih 11 stanica dobro. I već me sad strah sutra kad ih budem zvala.

Jel te boli kaj od punkcije?

----------


## Stena

ma neznam sve mi se čini da ovaj put nema zrelih....5 puta sam pitala biologicu kolko od tih 3 je zrelo a njezin odg. je bio kao neznam..sutra nazovite pa budete sve znali,mislim ludim zbog ove neizvijesnosti. Ja mislim da se odmah može vidjeti jesu zrele ili nisu,šta nas još više muce pobogu  :scared:

----------


## Stena

Pa ne boli,malo kao neki pritisak,a zadnji put kad ih je bilo 10 bolilo za poludit,nisam nogu mogla pomaknut ni normalno hodat. Ma gledaj ako ništ drugo barem se tješi da imaš više šanse za oplodnju,držim fige. A ovog poziva sutra ,ajme..bojim se STRAŠNO...srce mi u gacicama,i to onim koje sam zaboravila svuci....madona mija...baš sam smotana ko sarma!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Lotta81

Za sve ovo treba imati živaca i strpljenja.

Sad samo treba dočekati sutra

----------


## Lotta81

Meni je svako pomicanje bolno, ali popušta.

Bit će sve ok, još se mi vidimo na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Kako si ti poslije punkcije s obzirom da ih imaš 11 (neću reci j.s. da nešt ne pocopram) ???  Ma da mi je sad ona anestezija da prespavam...

----------


## Lotta81

Svako pomicanje je bolno, ali popušta.

Za anesteziju te razumijem, neke stvari najradije bi prespavao.

----------


## Stena

Živjela tvoja pozitiva,nadajmo se...je ipak...nada umire zadnja..



> Meni je svako pomicanje bolno, ali popušta.
> 
> Bit će sve ok, još se mi vidimo na transferu

----------


## inana

> ma neznam sve mi se čini da ovaj put nema zrelih....5 puta sam pitala biologicu kolko od tih 3 je zrelo a njezin odg. je bio kao neznam..sutra nazovite pa budete sve znali,mislim ludim zbog ove neizvijesnosti. Ja mislim da se odmah može vidjeti jesu zrele ili nisu,šta nas još više muce pobogu


da te utješim... moje iskustvo znaš... meni je rekla odmah- imamo 10 stanica_ ja se plačem _ ali budemo vidjeli koliko ih je dobro _ ja se plačem i pitam jesu se zabunili... Sad kad si mislim, sve mi je u stvari rekla... i onda šok drugi dan, i onda dupli šok treći dan sa transferom  :Very Happy: . Zaključak- znam da ti je teško, i grozno i sve, ali, stvarno, da ti je mogla kaj više reći, rekla bi ti, sigurno. Opusti se, odmori se i nemoj se sekirati, jer moraš biti tip top za male mrvice. Oni sada odrađuju svoje, a to odradi svoje, i sutra obavezno javi. Ja isto nemrem dočekat kaj budu rekli. Ps, kad sam ja išla na transfer mojih uspavanih ljepotica Grrr, bila žena čekala transfer- jedna punktirana, jedna oplođena, i to je osmostanična bila... mene odmah zabolila i glava i zub, i kuk.... a ja od deset jedva nekaj... Sve smo različite, jako različite... Nemoj se bojati, opusti se, i vjeruj.  :Kiss:

----------


## Lotta81

Eto, obavila poziv od kojeg sam strepila.
Ukratko, od 11 stanica 9 su oplodili, 5 za sada je ok, a onih 4 još budu vidli kaj je s njima.
E sad što bude bit će. Ma da mi vrate i jednu ali vrijednu ja sretna.

Stena kako je kod tebe?

----------


## Stena

Lotta81 ma super za tebe dao bog da dođu do blastice i da imaš i nekoliko smrzlića. Kada ideš na transfer?

..evo kod mene od onih tri,dvije zrele,oplodile se i sad cekanje,rekla je za pon transfer..AKO BUDE SVE U REDU. A  da me zove sutra ako nešto pođe po zlu,najrađe bi isključila mob jer sad samo gledam u njega,a kad zazvoni oblije me tri vrste znoja;hladni,vrući i mrtvački.... :gaah:

----------


## inana

hahahaha, kak si šašava  :Very Happy:  sve bude ok, kaj bi ja trebala reći, moje se nisu ni mrdnule.... a ona to tak veli, ziheraški, opusti se, nemaj straha  :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

Ma šta bude bit će iz ove kože ne mogu....nego ti si na odbrojavanju,kako se osjećaš, koje lijekove koristiš? 


> hahahaha, kak si šašava  sve bude ok, kaj bi ja trebala reći, moje se nisu ni mrdnule.... a ona to tak veli, ziheraški, opusti se, nemaj straha

----------


## inana

crinone gel 8% navečer, duphaston 3x1, decortin 3x1, folacin 2x1, andol100 1x1... i mislim da je to sve...  :Very Happy: jedino kaj mi se desilo dan nakon transfera, oko 22 sata natekao mi trbuh kao balon, a bol.. neopisiva, cijelu noć sam bila budna, nemreš mrdnut, i boli, i boli.. ujutro malo trbuh splasnuo, a i bol postala podnošljiva, zvala gore humanu, da može biti od stimulacije  rekli mi ak se kroz dan ne smiri, da dođem na hitnu, hvala Bogu, smirilo se... i boluckalo me jučer, a danas niš, muk i tišina.... čudno jelda? Mislim, ja od one vjesti njima dajem male šanse, sad nakon ovog još manje, i temperaturu dobila tu noć, ma užas... ako to uspije, ja neznam... bumo pametniji sljedeči ponedjeljak, sad ne želim misliti o tome, sad želim navijat za sve vas koje ste navijale za mene, i mislit na vas i na vaše male junake  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

Da te utješim malo sa svojom pričom,ukratko; može biti i dobar znak,ja sam na prvom ivf-u isti dan prokrvarila ,a ono implantacijsko,jedino što bi te možda savjetovala i nije na odmet piti i normabel 2 mg,da sam ja pila meni bi to spasilo trudnoću zbog kontrakcija maternice a normabel opušta mišiće tijelo i um...više ces spavati a i to su jedine tablete koje ne stete bebi,tako je barem meni objasnio dr. Šimunić u prvom postupku u poliklinici ivf. 
Jedno pitanje, koje tablete su bolje duphaston ili utrogestan?????? I dali si crinone gel dobila preko recepta ili si ga plačala?

----------


## anddu

Cure, nemojte na svoju ruku uzimati lijekove, pogotovo ne normabel. Stena, da i meni su ga u Vinogradskoj u nekoliko postupaka davali, a u kasnijima nisu, pa tako ni u ovom dobitnom. I crinone ide na recept

----------


## Stena

A može biti zbog punkcije mene je boljelo skoro 5 dana poslije,kada sam ih imala 10,ne zamaraj se s tim miliuj bušiku,odmaraj i sretno na beti....svi mi koji smo prošli ovo čekanje do bete znamo kako ti je ali strpi se i želim ti pozitivan ishod. Kisssssss
Da te utješim malo sa svojom pričom,ukratko; može biti i dobar znak,ja sam na prvom ivf-u isti dan prokrvarila ,a ono implantacijsko,jedino što bi te možda savjetovala i nije na odmet piti i normabel 2 mg,da sam ja pila meni bi to spasilo trudnoću zbog kontrakcija maternice a normabel opušta mišiće tijelo i um...više ces spavati a i to su jedine tablete koje ne stete bebi,tako je barem meni objasnio dr. Šimunić u prvom postupku u poliklinici ivf. 
Jedno pitanje, koje tablete su bolje duphaston ili utrogestan?????? I dali si crinone gel dobila preko recepta ili si ga plačala?

----------


## Stena

> Cure, nemojte na svoju ruku uzimati lijekove, pogotovo ne normabel. Stena, da i meni su ga u Vinogradskoj u nekoliko postupaka davali, a u kasnijima nisu, pa tako ni u ovom dobitnom. I crinone ide na recept


 a koje si lijekove koristila? I za šta se koristi decortin?

----------


## inana

> Da te utješim malo sa svojom pričom,ukratko; može biti i dobar znak,ja sam na prvom ivf-u isti dan prokrvarila ,a ono implantacijsko,jedino što bi te možda savjetovala i nije na odmet piti i normabel 2 mg,da sam ja pila meni bi to spasilo trudnoću zbog kontrakcija maternice a normabel opušta mišiće tijelo i um...više ces spavati a i to su jedine tablete koje ne stete bebi,tako je barem meni objasnio dr. Šimunić u prvom postupku u poliklinici ivf. 
> Jedno pitanje, koje tablete su bolje duphaston ili utrogestan?????? I dali si crinone gel dobila preko recepta ili si ga plačala?


pa neznam kaj je bolje, ali eto, meni napisali duphaston, a crinone gel ti je opet neki progestron, pa sad ti budi pametan... duphaston mi je elegantniji od utrića, jer su oni bjeli, neuredni, i od toga su mi sise ko baloni... a gel dobiješ na recept, ali upozoravam te, nema ga svugdje, tako da nazovi dežurnu ljekarnu kustošiju, oni će ti reći gdje ga u zg ima, i onda  ga rezerviraj, jer svi kažu da ga mogu naručit... inače ti košta prek 300 kn, i nije mi fora...

----------


## anddu

I ja sam pila duphastone 3x1, uzimqla crinone 1x1 (on je istog sastava kao utrogestan samo je u gelu te ga je zbog aplikatora puno lakse i po meni higijenskije korisiti, andol 100 kojega pijem i danas i folnu. Sve to propisano mi je u bolnici. S decortinom se nisam susretala pa ti ne znam odgovor

----------


## Stena

Hvala na informaciji....imam nešto gela što mi ostalo od prije,ali svakako ču rezervirat  :Smile:  A gel mi je super za koristit i higijenski. Imaju aplikator što je po meni puno bolje od guranja utrića. :lool: 


> pa neznam kaj je bolje, ali eto, meni napisali duphaston, a crinone gel ti je opet neki progestron, pa sad ti budi pametan... duphaston mi je elegantniji od utrića, jer su oni bjeli, neuredni, i od toga su mi sise ko baloni... a gel dobiješ na recept, ali upozoravam te, nema ga svugdje, tako da nazovi dežurnu ljekarnu kustošiju, oni će ti reći gdje ga u zg ima, i onda  ga rezerviraj, jer svi kažu da ga mogu naručit... inače ti košta prek 300 kn, i nije mi fora...


Anddu;meni sestra A. rekla isto da uzimam taj duphastone a zadnji put sam koristila utrogestane.Pa sad ti znaj koji su bolji. Koja je cijena duphastona?

----------


## inana

kaj te briga za cjenu duphastona kad ide na recept?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Stena bit ce sve u redu. Jesam ti rekla da se vidimo na transferu ( i ja sam u ponedjeljak)  :Smile: 

Inana sretno i da nas za tjedan dana razveseliš velikom betom.

----------


## ivka13

Anddu;meni sestra A. rekla isto da uzimam taj duphastone a zadnji put sam koristila utrogestane.Pa sad ti znaj koji su bolji. Koja je cijena duphastona?[/QUOTE]

Duphastone i Utrogestan su lijekovi za istu namjenu: pomoć žutom tijelu. Duphastone ide na recept, ali se treba nadoplatit čini mi se nekih 27kn. Decortin su kortikosteroidi i ja sam se osobno razveselila kada sam ih vidjela na novoj listi lijekova nakon postupka u Vg. Zašto? Za nedavne posjete endokrinologu pričale smo malo o našoj dijagnozi, spomenule nekako u cijeloj toj priči Prag i kaže ona meni da se tajna njihovog uspjeha krije djelomično i u kortikosteroidima, posebno kod onih parova koji imaju iza sebe nekoliko neuspješnih postupaka. Objasnila mi je da se oni daju za pomoć imuno sustavu organizma, samim time pospješuje implantaciju i da su to jako male doze koje ne mogu apsolutno nikako štetiti, ali da mogu jako pomoći.

----------


## Lotta81

Evo friška informacija. Duphastone ne treba nadoplatiti u ljekarni ako je na šifru N67 (mislim da je ta).
To je šifra vezana uz neplodnost( a na šifre za to se ništa ne plaća)
Tako da ne plaćate nešto što ne trebate.

----------


## inana

> kaj te briga za cjenu duphastona kad ide na recept?


ja napišem, i nitko me ne čuje... od sad bum kričala  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stena

Pitala sam za cjenu jer nisam znala da on ide na recept pošto nisam imala susret s njim :Embarassed:  Ja cu isto koristiti duphaston ,mada sad do transfera koristim utrogestan,jer moj gin u petak radio ujutro,subota neradna,pa cu ga tek u pon zvat da mi pošalje ljekove u ljekarnu a i tek cu sutra točno znat kaj mi sve treba.Sva sreca sto imam dobrog gin reko je da ga sam nazovem sta treba od ljekova da ce mi sve poslat,da se ne zamaram i da odmaram  :Taps:  . 



> ja napišem, i nitko me ne čuje... od sad bum kričala

----------


## ivka13

> Evo friška informacija. Duphastone ne treba nadoplatiti u ljekarni ako je na šifru N67 (mislim da je ta).
> To je šifra vezana uz neplodnost( a na šifre za to se ništa ne plaća)
> Tako da ne plaćate nešto što ne trebate.


Šifra za neplodnost je N97 - ja je imam na svim receptima i uputnicama, ali sam svejedno platila duphastone

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vidim da dvojite oko utrogestana i duphastona...u MPO postupcima u svim drugim bolnicama se najviše daje utrogestan, sad su počeli i crinone ali zbog svoje skupoće ga nerado propisuju. Uglavnom utrogestan vam je besplatan i propisuju ga i u inozemnim bolnicama tako da je sigurno dobar i mene recimo uspavljuje stoga vam ne treba nikakav normabel za smirenje...

----------


## Konfuzija

Vinogradskoj kapa dolje jer je odustala od utrogestana, od kojih sam bila grogi kad sam ih uzimala oralno, a vaginalno tri puta dnevno je stvarno prevelika gnjavaža. Duphastone i Crinone je za mene puno elegantnije rješenje. Ne znam zbog čega uzimati normabele samo za smirenje, nisu to bombončići. Ionako već uzimamo gomilu lijekova i doktorirale smo živciranje i briganje.

----------


## ARIANM

> ja napišem, i nitko me ne čuje... od sad bum kričala


Duphastone se plaća bez obzira što ide na recept i na šifru neplodnost N97...tj. nadoplaćuje 27 kn po kutiji.

----------


## Lotta81

> Duphastone se plaća bez obzira što ide na recept i na šifru neplodnost N97...tj. nadoplaćuje 27 kn po kutiji.


Ja ih nisam ništa nadoplatila. E sad možda su u ljekarni nešto pogriješili.

----------


## inana

> Duphastone se plaća bez obzira što ide na recept i na šifru neplodnost N97...tj. nadoplaćuje 27 kn po kutiji.


ja u srijedu bila na transferu, i dobila to za terapiju, nazvala sestru da mi pošalje recept u ljekarnu, to i folacin, i niš nisam platila, ni kune... onda se i kod mene zeznula... ah, bar nekaj da mi se kao posrečilo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

sretno svim curama koje su trenutno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*
No svratila sam kako bih provjerila info da je došlo i u Vinogradskoj do nekog zastoja s lijekovima?  Znate li išta  o tome? Navodno nema lijekova niti za cijlei mjesec 02/2013 te da će i 03/2013 i ostali mjeseci iza zbog toga kasniti!? Koliko se sad dugo čeka u Vinogradskoj na postupak? 5-6 mjeseci?*

----------


## doanna

> sretno svim curama koje su trenutno u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *
> No svratila sam kako bih provjerila info da je došlo i u Vinogradskoj do nekog zastoja s lijekovima?  Znate li išta  o tome? Navodno nema lijekova niti za cijlei mjesec 02/2013 te da će i 03/2013 i ostali mjeseci iza zbog toga kasniti!? Koliko se sad dugo čeka u Vinogradskoj na postupak? 5-6 mjeseci?*


nisam ništa takvog čula, ja idem u ožujku po protokol i sestra mi ništa nije rekla  :Confused:

----------


## Nova2013

Pozdrav theorema, drago mi je da ima još novih članica. I ja sam nova na forumu. 

Cure, može li mi netko reći na prvim konzultacijama kod dr.Kune da li ima i pregled ili ne?

----------


## ARIANM

Evo najsvježiji info iz Vg,ja danas zvala kad da dođem po lijekove za 3 mj. jer mi je početak ciklusa odmah na početku mj. i rekla sestra ništa,nema lijekova čekajte onaj drugi ciklus na kraju mj. tj početku travnja tako da je informacija točna.
A za duphaston sam još tražila u ljekarni da provjere zašto moram platiti jer mi bilo čudno i žena provjerila i veli je točno je trebate platiti. Bezveze mi je to da se negdje plača a negdje ne.

----------


## doanna

ma ne mogu vjerovati ovo za nestašicu lijekova, čekamo te postupke kao ozeblo sunce i onda kad trebamo krenuti prebacuju nas na iduće cikluse, ajoj, nikako mi se ovo ne sviđa, baš me ovo ljuti

----------


## ARIANM

Znam, i mene...jest da sam na početku mjeseca, al šta ću ja sad...propustila sam prirodnjak radi ove stimulacije da mi ne bude sve nagurano i sad eto...da sam znala sad bi išla u prirodnjak al sad ne mogu jer sam već počela sa kontracepcijom...

----------


## doanna

ja bi trebala pred kraj trećeg mjeseca u postupak, ako neće biti lijekova tražit ću prirodnjak

----------


## ARIANM

Mislim da će pred kraj mjeseca biti ok jer mi rekla sestra da će 1.3. naručiti lijekove za 3. mj. i ako dobijem pred kraj trečeg da se javim.

----------


## Lotta81

Evo mene opet.
Jučer su vračena dva osmostanična i sad čekam 23.2. kad je beta.
Možda budemo imali nešto za zamrzavanje, ali ti ću znati sutra.
Što bude bit će.

Cure zaista nije fer uz sve prepreke sad još i nedostatak lijekova. To je ono kaj ja kažem kad smo u ovim "vodama" strpljenje je ključna riječ.

----------


## Stena

I draga jesi zvala kaj kažu ,ima smrzlića????????  Meni vratili jedan 5 i 6 stanični,biologica mi je rekla nek se ne nadamo previše.....tak da kako ti kažeš; što bude bit će. 


> Evo mene opet.
> Jučer su vračena dva osmostanična i sad čekam 23.2. kad je beta.
> Možda budemo imali nešto za zamrzavanje, ali ti ću znati sutra.
> Što bude bit će.
> 
> Cure zaista nije fer uz sve prepreke sad još i nedostatak lijekova. To je ono kaj ja kažem kad smo u ovim "vodama" strpljenje je ključna riječ.

----------


## Lotta81

Gle nikad se ne zna što će biti , stoga Stena hrabro.
Mene očiti danas peru hormoni, jer sad mi se stalno mota po glavi jedan odgovor od biologice.
Kao dobri su, ali kad sam je pitala jesu li fragmentirani rekla je da jesu, ali to nema veze. Znam da nema veze, ali svaki put kad mi to kažu ja ni ne dočekam betu. 
I tak mislim si svašta. Ustavri već u glavi imam plan kad budemo išli po smrzlića ako ga bude( sutra moram zvati da čujem jel ga imamo). Ali dobro dan po dan pa što bude.

----------


## Stena

Ma draga nemoj se nervirati samo hrabro...ja vjerujem da bude smrzlića. Ti imaš u svakom pogledu više šanse od mene. Ja trenutno ne osjaćam ništa ko da nisam ni bila u postupku. Jedino sto sam dobila prišt a to je jedini znak da trebam dobit M. A i tu i tamo me malo zaboli,ko pred M.

----------


## doanna

da vas nešto pitam, kad vama i tko kaže koliko stanične embrije vam vraćaju, meni nitko nije rekao kakav je embrij koji su mi bili vratili, isto tako ne znam ni koliko je bilo zrelih js a koliko nezrelih, koga trebam pitati za te informacije i u kojem trenutku????  :neznam:  i da šta vam znači "jesu li fragmentirani"

----------


## anddu

pitaš biologa na transferu

----------


## Lotta81

doanna pozdrav  :Smile: 
 Za zrelost jajnih stanica rekli su mi kada sam zvala je li se što oplodilo.
Koliko su imali stanica rekla mi je biologica prije transfera. Jednostavno ih pitaš, ne daj se smesti.
A ovo za fragmentaciju. To mi je rekao prethodni biolog gdje sam prije bila pa zato znam. Fragmentacija ti je kada je zametak malo "raspuknut" tj. izgleda poput puzli kada su složene pa vidiš dijelove po kojima su spajane ( da se tako slobodno izrazim). E sad to ne mora ništa značiti (ako je fragmentacija mala). Jer kako su meni rekli tko zna kakvi smo mi embriji bili.
Što god te zanima pitaj ih.
 Ja sam ti vec veteranka u svemu ovome pa ih uvijek pitam što me zanima, ne dam se :Smile:

----------


## doanna

hvala vam cure, ja sam tek bila na jednom IVF-u pa ne znam šta i kako, a istina je da su tamo svi tako pričljivi da nemam riječi, a kako da ja znam šta trebam pitati ako mi nitko od njih tamo ne kaže neku uvodnu priču, ali bit će to sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Lotta81 ti je sve lijepo objasnila,ali nekako iz svojeg iskustva kad bolje razmislim možda je i bolje da neznamo,jer kako kažu;"što neznaš te ne boli" ,a ovako kukamo...Mada koliko sam čitala i nema kao veze kolko su stanični...sve je to kao jackpot!  :Undecided:

----------


## anddu

Cure ako se same ne pokušate informirati što je više moguće, nego samo zabijate glavu u pijesak, nitko to neće učiniti za vas. Iz iskustva znam da ako sam ne pitaš, neke ti stvari neće nitko reći, a svi imamo pravo znati što se s nama i našim tijelom u svakom od postupaka događa. Druga strana na sva pitanja uvijek odgovara

----------


## Lotta81

Stena slažem se s tobom ponekad je zaista istinita ona "blaženo neznanje" (to sam shvatila na vlastitoj koži).
Ali u svakom slučaju cure informirajte se i pitajte jer na to imate pravo. Ako ste na početku nije problem , pitajte nas koje smo već nešto prošle.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo mene danas zvali iz Vg da 1.3. dođem po lijekove. Presretna sam jer sam se već psihički pripremala kako da na poslu rečem šefu da bi sad ipak go u 4. mj. a ne u 3....nisam na poslu rekla za postupak jer me strah otkaza,nisu baš naklonjeni mojim postupcima,a kako zbog opisa posla ne mogu raditi prisiljena sam na bolovanje. Tako sam ovaj put odlučila koristiti stari go i nekako uspjela nagovorit šefa da me pusti na go. Napeta nam je situacija jer je jedna cura otišla i došla nova a ona ne može držati smjenu još mjesec-dva. I sad bi bio problem jer sam prvo nagovarala i molila za 3. mj, kako nije bilo lijekova morala bi sad opet moliti za 4. mj. Da sam to napravila mislim da bi me najurili po kratkom postupku.Pikat ću se na poslu u wc-u,nadam se da ću i to nekako izvesti. Uh...ovo je stvarno igra strpljenja...

----------


## doanna

> Evo mene danas zvali iz Vg da 1.3. dođem po lijekove.


Baš mi je drago da ćeš u postupak, i da ima za tebe lijekova  :Smile:  ajde možda sad to opet sve krene  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

I meni užasno drago kad su nazvali jer mislim da krajem 3. tj. početkom 4. ne bi mogla ići zbog posla. 
Veselila se cijeli dan i onda me ko grom s vedra neba pogodi onaj osjećaj-ajme što će biti ako ni ovaj put ne uspije...svaki put mi sve teže pada...

----------


## Inesz

Cure, vi koje dugo čekate na postupak, mislim da neke privatne klinike imaju slobodne termine na račun HZZO
evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78787-P...=1#post2343591

----------


## Stena

Lotta81, Inana....curke,kako se osjećate...sve ok?

----------


## inana

a kak se osjećam... zabrinuto bi bila najbolja rijeć.. niš, ja čmrljim i isčekujem ponedjeljak, ujutro vadim krv, nemam pojima kad lab radi, ali ajde, nakon toga na šljakic, i neidem po nalaz.... išao bude mm, a onda od 14 sati, kad saznam... neznam... gasim mob, jer se bojim da bude kao i zadnji put... onak, baš me jako strah ishoda... preburno je bilo ovo da bih se imala čemu nadat, a opet, srce se neda, i zanemaruje što mu mozak govori, i bedasto malo, nada se... bila bum pametnija u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Stena

Ma ajde..samo hrabro,mada znam kako ti je! A kako stojiš sa simptomima? Jel te boli kaj,ja imam osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas dobit  :Evil or Very Mad:  a i nisu mi bas ni dali neke nade...ma šta ces idemo dalje. 
Ako se sad odlučim za prirodnjak,koliko vremena mora proci. Jer ja mislim da nema veze tu nema suprezije pa možda može odma drugi mjesec????

----------


## inana

> Ma ajde..samo hrabro,mada znam kako ti je! A kako stojiš sa simptomima? Jel te boli kaj,ja imam osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas dobit  a i nisu mi bas ni dali neke nade...ma šta ces idemo dalje. 
> Ako se sad odlučim za prirodnjak,koliko vremena mora proci. Jer ja mislim da nema veze tu nema suprezije pa možda može odma drugi mjesec????


a gle... od transfera me bolilo ko da bum mengu dobila a do transfera od punkcije... onda mi se jako napuhnuo trbuh s užasnim bolovima, da smo hitnu mislili zvat... to je bio noć nakon transfera, pa su na humanoj rekli da je možda hiper, da mirujem.. i preksinoć mir... nema boli ko pred mengu, nema niš, samo sam nervozna jer strahujem od ishoda... znam ja da su mikroskopske šanse, obzirom na sve kaj se izdešavalo, i s punkcijom, i sa stanicama, i onda ta bol, napuhavanje... sve nešto što mom mozgu govori da su šanse male... a opet, srce se neda, ono se nada, i vjerujem... što je nama nemoguće, Bogu nije, možda ipak... neznam, bumo pametniji u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Lotta81

Bokić.

Stena i Inana držite se. Nikad se ne zna.

Kod mene više manje sve ok. Malo osjetim jajnike, ali mislim da se to opravljaju od punkcije. I sad čekam i strahujem da mi se ne ponovi isti scenarij
kao i prije, a to je da test uopće ne dočekam.  I sad čekam, pa  što bude. 
Na kraju cijele ove priče imamo jednog smrzlića, pa ako sada ništa ne bude nadam se da čemo kroz par mjeseci ići po njega.

Jedno pitanjce. Jel se u Vg za betu mora naručiti ili mogu samo doći s uputnicom?

----------


## inana

Nemoj me zezat s naručivanjem, ja idem gore u ponedjeljak, ovak sam našpanata.... ma netreba se, pa to je beta, nije nekaj super posebno zahtjevno.. jelda? Curke?

----------


## Lotta81

I ja se nadam da ne treba. Kako se za sve treba naručiti misla sam da treba i za ovo. 
Al dobro. Dan po dan. Ako bude sve u redu ja sam tamo u petak.

----------


## Lotta81

I da inana za ponedjeljak šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i da nam se javiš sa najboljim mogućim vijestima.

----------


## inana

> I da inana za ponedjeljak šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> i da nam se javiš sa najboljim mogućim vijestima.


 :Kiss:

----------


## Stena

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa Lotta81 Super za "eskimića"  :Klap:  
Inana,samo hrabro !!!!!   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, za vibranje imamo odbrojavanja.

Endokrinološki laboratorij u kojem se vadi krv za betu nalazi se u zgradi preko puta one u kojoj ste radili mpo postupak.
Lab prima pacijente od 7:30 do 9:30, za betu se ne treba naručiti, treba samo imati uputnicu.

Kod vađenja bete brzo dolazite na red, imate prioritet jer se računa da ste trudnice.

Nalaz je obično gotov oko 13h, ponekad možda malo i ranije. Kad podignete nalaz, otiđete javiti rezultat na mpo odjel.

 :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Hvala Stena. Ideala bi bila da se po njega vratimo za koju godinu ( pa da dobijemo bracu ili seku).

Stena bit će sve ok.  Drž se  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Ok, sorry vibram na odbrojavanju. ( zaboravih na to)

Hvala na informaciji.

----------


## inana

ovaj borac se tužno i teško povlači s bojnih crta... još jedna bitka izgubljena, beta je nebeta, 0,6, teške, hladne brojke su nas zgromile, tužni smo, slomljeni, i nemoćni... do daljnjeg se povlačimo, da se tjelo, duše i srca malo oporave, 6 izgubljenih bitaka je iza nas, i nekako se neda izdržati... sada si moramo dati vremena... trebamo biti zahvalni da imamo jedno drugo, i to će nam morati biti dosta... možda nam nije suđeno da grlimo za sada išta drugo, ostali smo jedno drugome... treba to cjeniti... ali eto, za sada smo slomljeni i tužni...i sami... bit će bolje, ojačat ćemo, ali za sada je tako... naša srca već vole, ali kaže moja kuma da se naša ljubav nesmije potrošit na bilo što, i da će nam stići kad tad nagrada za dobrotu koju širimo, i ljubav koju sijemo oko sebe... iz njenih ustiju u Božje uši.. ali za sada su rukavice skinute, i malo se povlačimo iz utrke...

----------


## Stena

*Inana*  bas sam bila pitala za tebe....jako mi je žao,ne nalazim rijeci kojima bih te mogla utješiti ali znam da se osjećaš kao da si izgubila sve.Znam kako ti je.Probaj okrenuti novu stranicu,znam da je teško nakon svega... :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## inana

> *Inana*  bas sam bila pitala za tebe....jako mi je žao,ne nalazim rijeci kojima bih te mogla utješiti ali znam da se osjećaš kao da si izgubila sve.Znam kako ti je.Probaj okrenuti novu stranicu,znam da je teško nakon svega...


svaki put okrečem stranice, već mi pomalo fali listova... ali nažalost, takve karte imamo, i s njima igramo... jedino kaj se ja već polako gubim u ovoj igri, i fali mi aduta... sad malo treba ugasiti sve pogone, da se malo rashladi, i srce i tijelo, duša da se zalječi, a onda... idemo dalje...

----------


## Lotta81

Inana žao mi je. Točno znam kako ti je. I mi smo nakon nekoliko pokušaja bili slomljeni. 
Uzeli smo si godinu dana odmora i pomoglo je.Sada odmorite koliko god vam treba, a onda krenite dalje. 
Kod ovakvih situacija uvijek se sjetim jedne forumašce koja je rekla da smo svakim neuspjehom bliži svojem uspjehu. 
Odmorite se a onda hrabro dalje.

----------


## ivka13

> ovaj borac se tužno i teško povlači s bojnih crta... još jedna bitka izgubljena, beta je nebeta, 0,6, teške, hladne brojke su nas zgromile, tužni smo, slomljeni, i nemoćni... do daljnjeg se povlačimo, da se tjelo, duše i srca malo oporave, 6 izgubljenih bitaka je iza nas, i nekako se neda izdržati... sada si moramo dati vremena... trebamo biti zahvalni da imamo jedno drugo, i to će nam morati biti dosta... možda nam nije suđeno da grlimo za sada išta drugo, ostali smo jedno drugome... treba to cjeniti... ali eto, za sada smo slomljeni i tužni...i sami... bit će bolje, ojačat ćemo, ali za sada je tako... naša srca već vole, ali kaže moja kuma da se naša ljubav nesmije potrošit na bilo što, i da će nam stići kad tad nagrada za dobrotu koju širimo, i ljubav koju sijemo oko sebe... iz njenih ustiju u Božje uši.. ali za sada su rukavice skinute, i malo se povlačimo iz utrke...


Inana, tako smo se i mi osjećali ovaj put, iza nas je 5. bitka. Jedan dan totalno shrvani, drugi dan smo bili malo bolje, treći dan još malo bolje, a sada već imamo planove za dalje. Kao što je Lotta napisala, svakim neuspjehom smo bliže uspjehu. Idemo zajedno dan po dan i vjerujemo da nas negdje čeka naša srećica.

----------


## M@tt

> ovaj borac se tužno i teško povlači s bojnih crta... još jedna bitka izgubljena, beta je nebeta, 0,6, teške, hladne brojke su nas zgromile, tužni smo, slomljeni, i nemoćni... do daljnjeg se povlačimo, da se tjelo, duše i srca malo oporave, 6 izgubljenih bitaka je iza nas, i nekako se neda izdržati... sada si moramo dati vremena... trebamo biti zahvalni da imamo jedno drugo, i to će nam morati biti dosta... možda nam nije suđeno da grlimo za sada išta drugo, ostali smo jedno drugome... treba to cjeniti... ali eto, za sada smo slomljeni i tužni...i sami... bit će bolje, ojačat ćemo, ali za sada je tako... naša srca već vole, ali kaže moja kuma da se naša ljubav nesmije potrošit na bilo što, i da će nam stići kad tad nagrada za dobrotu koju širimo, i ljubav koju sijemo oko sebe... iz njenih ustiju u Božje uši.. ali za sada su rukavice skinute, i malo se povlačimo iz utrke...


Draga sve znaš, tipkamo se na pm. Probaj izdržati nekako.  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kismet

veliki  :Love:  svima
Ja sam silom prilike pauzirala 2,5 godine jer sam se liječila i zaista je drugačiji početak nakon " pauze", čak i prisilne, osobno, ja sam si posložila puno stvari u glavi i poletna krenula dalje (ali imala i plan B u pričuvi - paralelno smo prošli obradu u Centru i predali molbu za posvojenje)...da ne skrenem s teme, nije ni bitno postoji li plan B ili C, bitno je da vas ova priča ne slomi nego ojača i poveže...

----------


## Stena

E sad neznam na koji topić da se javim ali imam pitanje,3.8.2012.g na snagu je stupio novi zakon u kojem možemo preko hzzo-a na umjetnu ići 6 puta,s tim da 2 moraju biti u prirodnom.Ja sam na prvom ivf-u bila u 2.mj 2012,jel mi se sad briše taj pokušaj? Nešto sam bila citala o tome,pa sad neznam kaj da si mislim??????  :iskušenje:

----------


## kismet

Ne "briše" se, taj termin ne postoji već se* ne uračunava* u 6 postupaka (4+2) predviđenih novih zakonom.
Imaš link na Zakon, pročitaj zadnja tri članka  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

ima li netko novu informaciju u vezi zastoja lijekova, da li se još uvijek pomiču postupci?

----------


## ksena28

> ima li netko novu informaciju u vezi zastoja lijekova, da li se još uvijek pomiču postupci?


jel ima netko fakat info o ovom? što se dešava na petom katu?

----------


## Lotta81

> jel ima netko fakat info o ovom? što se dešava na petom katu?


Mislim da je jedna forumašica na prethodnim stranicama napisala da se po lijekove može ići od 1. 3.

U svakom slučaju zvrcnite Vg i pitajte.

----------


## doanna

ja se trebam javiti oko 08.03. za lijekove, na listi sam za IVF 03/13, ako netko ide/zove prije neka javi da li se pomiče postupak za mjesec kasnije

----------


## ksena28

pa zar je dotle došlo da se pomiču postupci zbog dugova prema veledrogerijama? hmmmmmmmmmm što je onda s drugim odjelima...

----------


## bubekica

*theorema* ima li vijesti?
ispricavam se na upadu na temu

----------


## inana

eto... mi smo na listi za 6. mj, znači, postupak bude valjda u 7., a do tada nam je isplanirani jedan prirodni.... nisam optimistična, jer do sada nemam dobra iskustva s prirosdnim, ali eto, da ispucamo i to....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ej curke, danas mi M...mislim da ćemo 8 dc za VG, vrijeme je  :Smile:  ...prirodnjak nam je zapisan još ljetos pa nikako....trebam li što ponijeti od nalaza tada ili odmah kreće folikulometrija?

----------


## inana

> Ej curke, danas mi M...mislim da ćemo 8 dc za VG, vrijeme je  ...prirodnjak nam je zapisan još ljetos pa nikako....trebam li što ponijeti od nalaza tada ili odmah kreće folikulometrija?


bilo prirodni, bilo stimulirani, svakako se moraš javit telefonski sa prvim danom ciklusa, da se tim pripremi za postupak- tak mi piše na papiru koji sam dobila za protokol zadnji, u prirodnom se samo najavi, jer ti netreba niš, osim uputnice za folikulometriju, i naravno, svi nalazi skompletirani, ne stariji od godinu dana.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ok, to mi sve spremno  :Smile:  A i stignem još i napraviti ako što treba do iduće srijede!! Nisam dugo u ovim vodama pa sam ko tulava....ok, 8 dc mi srijeda- petak ponovno jeli tako? A nedjelja? Rade li nedjeljom? prošli postupak sam malo i kasnila jer me baš kao i sada, hvata između 10 i 12 dc - vikend, a M mi se skratila na 24 dana, tako da bi mi O možda padala na vikend???? auf....kako super kad moraš putovati u Zg i kombinirati sve....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morgen cure, jutros zvala sestre i naručena 6.3. na folikulometriju  :Smile: ...niski start ...

----------


## pirica

> Ok, to mi sve spremno  A i stignem još i napraviti ako što treba do iduće srijede!! Nisam dugo u ovim vodama pa sam ko tulava....ok, 8 dc mi srijeda- petak ponovno jeli tako? A nedjelja? Rade li nedjeljom? prošli postupak sam malo i kasnila jer me baš kao i sada, hvata između 10 i 12 dc - vikend, a M mi se skratila na 24 dana, tako da bi mi O možda padala na vikend???? auf....kako super kad moraš putovati u Zg i kombinirati sve....


rade i sub i ned ne brini

----------


## doanna

rade i nedjeljom, i praznicima, ne brini, kad dođe O, dobrodošla je  :Smile:  sretno. I ja sama se spremam idući tjedan zvati VG za lijekove za stimulirani IVF sad u trećem mjesecu, jedva čekam  :Smile:  S kakvom uputnicom dolazim po lijekove?

----------


## dea84

da podjelim svoje iskustvo
ležim u bolnici s izvanmateričnom trudnoćom
M sam imala 19.02 i trajala je 5 dana kao i uvijek. 5.dan m su mi počeli bolovi u trbuhu no kako me stalno neš boli i stalno visim kod ginekologa to sam ignorirala (velika greška) da bi drugi dan na nagovor muža i mame ipak otišla na hitnu. Poslali su me prvo na ginekologiju i rekli da sumljaju vanamateričnu. Naravno da sam bila uvjerena da griješe. Napravili test kad ono pozitivan i odmah na UZV i ustanovili trudnoću u jajovodu.
Sada još uvijek čekam lpsc odnosno svaki dan otkazuju iz razloga što beta pada pa se nadaju da bi samo moglo otić

Ovo pišem samo iz razloga da ako vas išta boli ako imate bilo kakav iscjedak bilo šta odite kod ginekologa pa makar tamo visile svaki dan.U bolnici su mi samo rekli da samo dobro prošla kako je to moglo završit!

----------


## Kadauna

> da podjelim svoje iskustvo
> ležim u bolnici s izvanmateričnom trudnoćom
> M sam imala 19.02 i trajala je 5 dana kao i uvijek. 5.dan m su mi počeli bolovi u trbuhu no kako me stalno neš boli i stalno visim kod ginekologa to sam ignorirala (velika greška) da bi drugi dan na nagovor muža i mame ipak otišla na hitnu. Poslali su me prvo na ginekologiju i rekli da sumljaju vanamateričnu. Naravno da sam bila uvjerena da griješe. Napravili test kad ono pozitivan i odmah na UZV i ustanovili trudnoću u jajovodu.
> Sada još uvijek čekam lpsc odnosno svaki dan otkazuju iz razloga što beta pada pa se nadaju da bi samo moglo otić
> 
> Ovo pišem samo iz razloga da ako vas išta boli ako imate bilo kakav iscjedak bilo šta odite kod ginekologa pa makar tamo visile svaki dan.U bolnici su mi samo rekli da samo dobro prošla kako je to moglo završit!



pa dea84, gdje ležiš i zašto ti ne daju metotrexat? koja je bila vrijednost najveće bete? i u kakvim iznosima opada?

Ja sam imala gotovo identičnu situaciju sa svojom vanmaterničnom osim što nije bilo bolova, menstruacija koja je jednostavno predugo trajala, 9. dan krvarenja napravim test - kad ono poz, beta tad bila nešto iznad 1000, davali mi metotrexat, dakle nije bilo laparoskopije i vađenja jajovoda, ali od tada je preporuka - ne ići više na spontanu trudnoću jer se čini da su jajovodi prohodno dovoljno da spermići prođu, ali nedovoljno prohodni odnosno funkcionalni da se oplođena j.s./embriji provuće kroz taj isti jajovod do maternice. 

*Sretno dea84* i drži se!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kada je najbolje vrijeme doći na prvu folikulometriju? Nije mi sestra ništa rekla, a zadnji put sam bila na pregledu oko 12 h i nije bio gužve....Putujem do ZG 2 h, pa da ne dođem ni prekasno i fulnem doca....

----------


## ivka13

> Kada je najbolje vrijeme doći na prvu folikulometriju? Nije mi sestra ništa rekla, a zadnji put sam bila na pregledu oko 12 h i nije bio gužve....Putujem do ZG 2 h, pa da ne dođem ni prekasno i fulnem doca....


Između 10h i 12h ćeš ih sigurno tamo uhvatiti.

----------


## libicaa

ja nisam imala nikakvih bolova, ma ništa što bi moglo ukazivati na vanmaterničnu. Počelo kao normalna T (nakon godinu danan pokušavanja) s lijepim duplanjem bete... i radili mi lpsc i izvadili oba jajovoda, jedan jel je bila u njemu vm, a drugi jel je bio loš....

----------


## Lotta81

> Kada je najbolje vrijeme doći na prvu folikulometriju? Nije mi sestra ništa rekla, a zadnji put sam bila na pregledu oko 12 h i nije bio gužve....Putujem do ZG 2 h, pa da ne dođem ni prekasno i fulnem doca....


Možeš doći i oko 8.30. Meni bi obično rekli da tada dođem.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morati čću ja još nazvati pa da vidim što će reći...da ne krećem u 6 ujutro ako baš ne moram  :Smile:  ..a i svekrvu vodim sa sobom, žena će mi se srušit od čekanja i straha...

----------


## inana

> Morati čću ja još nazvati pa da vidim što će reći...da ne krećem u 6 ujutro ako baš ne moram  ..a i svekrvu vodim sa sobom, žena će mi se srušit od čekanja i straha...


 :Very Happy:  meni je jučer rekao da je najbolje doći oko 10, kad završe s punkcijama, tak da budem ja od sada išla tako.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Onda hvala na savjetu, dolazim u 10 oklok  :Smile: )

----------


## theorema

> *theorema* ima li vijesti?
> ispricavam se na upadu na temu


odgovaram malo kasnije, trebalo mi je da si posložim, beta je 0
smrzlića nema... 11. idem na konzultacije pa ćemo vidjeti dalje

----------


## Lotta81

Theorema  :Love: 
znam kako ti je (meni su uspjeli fulat nalaz, pa je frustracija malo veća),
ali nema predaje, konzultacije će brzo. ( ja ću u srijedu čuti što dalje)
Drži se

----------


## theorema

hvala, sretno i tebi  :Wink:

----------


## patricia-pia

> nisam ništa takvog čula, ja idem u ožujku po protokol i sestra mi ništa nije rekla


Koliko sam vidla djele se ko bomboni.

----------


## patricia-pia

> ma ne mogu vjerovati ovo za nestašicu lijekova, čekamo te postupke kao ozeblo sunce i onda kad trebamo krenuti prebacuju nas na iduće cikluse, ajoj, nikako mi se ovo ne sviđa, baš me ovo ljuti


Ja vidla da ih djele ko bombone.

----------


## doanna

> Ja vidla da ih djele ko bombone.


da razbijem svoje nedoumice, sve ok šljaka s lijekovima, naručena 14.03. doći po svoju dozu, na listi 03/13 IVF

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje, bila sam jutros...8 dc imamo vodeći od 13 mm, kaže DR da je super i da je sve ok....bila sam prvi put kod Dr G i bio je super....gotova za 3 min, u petak ponovno idem ... rekao je možda i štoperica  u petak....na koliko mm ste dobivale štopericu???

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu super za folikul. Meni zbog ciklusa 8 dan još i ne vide folikul. A gle štopericu u prirodnom dobivala bi kad bi folikul bio od 17 do 19 mm.
Ali ja ti nisam mjerilo jer stanica bi mi svaki put pobjegla. Tak da su meni prirodnjaci samo gnjavaža. Imaš temu Postupak u prirodnom ciklusu pa pogledaj tamo.

Mi ovaj ciklus imamo fet. Eto  nadu sad polažemo u našu malu blasticu :Smile: 
( i toplo se nadam da neće fulati nalaz ovaj put jer ću  biti  :gaah:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ovaj put ćeš vikati - BINGOOOOOOOOOOO  :Smile: )
Nekako računam ako folikul raste 2 mm dnevno, moguće da će mi sprašiti štopericu sutra...i onda u subotu navečer punkcija? jel to moguće?

----------


## Lotta81

[QUOTE=zelimo_bebu;2360671]Ma ovaj put ćeš vikati - BINGOOOOOOOOOOO  :Smile: )


Jooj da bar bude tako.

Punkcije su ti obično ujutro.

----------


## bubekica

*drage suborke i suborci, pridruzite nam se na KAVICI*

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Rado, da je ovaj vikend  :Smile: ...pošto je preko tjedna....niks! Uživajte ..

----------


## theorema

meni je na klomifenu dan prije S jedan folikul bio 19, nezrela js
a na gonalima dan prije S bilo je ovako - D 18, 17, 16... L 17, 16, 15... dobili smo 10 zrelih js

sretno!

hvala na pozivu na kavicu, da je bar dan ranije, nisam iz zg i nije mi zgodno...možda drugi puta  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Danas bila gore, 10 dc 17 mm, za ostalo ne znam jer je DR šutio ko zaliven. Sutra navečer štoperica, u ponedjeljak u 8:00 punkcija  :Smile: 
Lotta81..gdje si ti danas??? Kako si prošla????

----------


## inana

eto, meni sinoć sprašena štoperica, prekjučer folikulić 20mm, sutra ujutro možda, ako Bog da, punkcija... nadajmo se...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Evo me stigoh. Radila sam danas od 12 do 6, pa tek sad stigla. 
Bila sam danas na uzv. Dobila sam estrofem jer mi endometrij na 10 dan ciklusa 6.5 mm, tak da nije nešto. Ali budu to estrofem, cikla i ananas podebljali :Smile: 
Čak imam i folikul od 13 mm. E sad kada mi budu vratili smrzlića ne znam (nisam baš čitala koja je procedura kod fet-a). I toplo se nadam pošto
je samo jedan da se bude uspio odmrznut. Nadam se.

Želim bebu  i inana sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Lotta81..Inana ~~~~
Lotta81 za danas - srele se i niš...ama šta nisi vikala, ionaku MMu bio bed što je uopće ušao među toliko žena pa je isprašio van brzo....i vidiš...ipak imaš folikulić...nikad ne reci nikad!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Želimo bebu,
Ma danas sam bila sva smotana. Ali u ponedjeljak sam već u 8 tamo, pa ako ne budeš odmah na redu za punkciju virni u čekaonicu.

Mislim da ovaj folikul ne budu punktirali već čekali ovulaciju. Ali rekla sam sebi ovaj puta ne moram sve znati.

Ma s vremenom bude ti se mužić ohrabrio. Moj je već baždaren na sve :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Lotta81..ja sam u pon u 8 tamo....drugi put viči....idem offf.....laku noć svima i ~~~~~~ vikend curama....

----------


## doanna

> eto, meni sinoć sprašena štoperica, prekjučer folikulić 20mm, sutra ujutro možda, ako Bog da, punkcija... nadajmo se...


Inana kako je prošla punkcija  :Cekam:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inana.... :Cekam: ...čekamo vijesti...
Ja sam se pripremila za ponendjeljak, umirali smo od smijeha tražeći spavaćicu po gradu, a da je neozbiljna pa me u trgovinama gledali kao da tražim  :Cool: ...papuče, čarape najnovije ...hahha...obnovila sam se auuuu...trebala sam reći MMu da na punkciju moram u novim čizmama recimo..pff..

----------


## inana

eto.... došla ujutro na uzv, stanica nije pobjegla- jeeeej- otišla u sobu, presvukla se, otišla na punkciju, i dok sam oblačila papuće, biolog je samo rekao- prazna je... i tako je moje srce slomljeno po 7. put.... otišla sam u sobu, presvukla se, i otišla doma...nemam kaj za dodat...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inana....žao mi je...puno ti snage želim.... :Love: ...

----------


## Lotta81

Inana drži se  :Love:

----------


## theorema

i ja sam u pon tamo, ali dolazim oko 10 na konz.
sretno cure  :Wink:

----------


## doanna

Inana, što nas ne slomi to nas ojača, drži se, glavu gore

----------


## inana

> Inana, što nas ne slomi to nas ojača, drži se, glavu gore


eto, mene već dugo lomi... mislim da je to iscrpilo moju snagu, dobila sam dovoljnu porciju šamara sa zadnja tri postupka, tako da sada stvarno dajem prvenstveno tijelu da odmori... duša će se oporavit s vremenom, srce boli, ali, sada i tijelo više nema snage... ali eto, i dalje ću iz prikrajka pratiti i navijati za vas, moje snažne borce.  :Kiss:

----------


## Lotta81

Inana odmori se, a onda hrabro dalje. 

Uzmite si koliko trebate i  bit će bolje.Mi smo pauzirali godinu dana i moram priznati dobro
je došlo i sada je puno lakše nositi se sa svime.

Drži se :Love:

----------


## ivka13

Inana, drži se!

Lotta81 i mene uskoro čeka fet pa izvještavaj, zanima me kakva je procedura, jel paralelno rade prirodnjaj ili samo fet.... Idem na histeroskopiju preksutra i onda dogovaramo fet!

----------


## doanna

*Inana*, da tijelo definitivno treba odmor, odmor za dušu je vrijeme, a upornost je vrlina  :Heart:  u četvrtak idem po lijekove za moj prvi stimulirani, imam velika očekivanja, ali još više realnosti

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje, cekala od 7:45 do 9:25 ...kako sam i osjetila, jucer pukao folikul  :Sad: ..ali sda nisam napomenula da mi O ranije  :Sad:  ..evo upravo se vozimo home, vise ljuta nego drugo..na listi sam u 6 mj za lijekove...
LOTTA81 .. CEKA dogovor za Fet pa ce vam se javiti..

.

----------


## Lotta81

Lotta81 i mene uskoro čeka fet pa izvještavaj, zanima me kakva je procedura, jel paralelno rade prirodnjaj ili samo fet.... Idem na histeroskopiju preksutra i onda dogovaramo fet![/QUOTE]

 Pa moram priznati da me procedura za fet malo zbunjuje. Uglavnom, 10 dan ciklusa sam došla na uzv (mislim da je to zato jer mi ciklusi traju 31 dan). Bio je folikul od 13 mm i dobila sam estrofem jer mi je endometrij bio 6 mm. Danas sam bila na uzv, endometrij 8 mm. I vidla sam na onom papiru da imam 2 folikula na desnom jajniku ( od 15 i 13 mm). E sad vadila sam danas estradiol i prolaktin. rekli su mi ako će biti dovoljno visoki dobiti ću danas štopericu.  E sad ako ne ganjamo moje folikule čemu štoperica? A sad mi je malo žao, ako već imam dva folikula zašto to ne bi probali iskoristiti ili sam možda ja to krivo shvatila pa je onaj od 13 narastao na 15 ( no pisalo je onako kako piše za stimulirani jedno pored drugog i odvojeno od onog od 13 mm u petak. )
Uglavnom ono kaj sam ja shvatila nakon štoperice vratiti će mi smrzlića  za 5 dana ( jer je 5 dan bio smrznut).
U svakom slučaju kada prođem cijelu proceduru javim koji je postupak za fet. Sad imam sto upitnika i misli nad glavom.

----------


## inana

možda žele stvoriti idealne uvjete, ono, tipa, 5. dan od oviulacije, ovak su sigurni, odprilike, kad bi ona bila... pa je onda taj 5. dan fakat 5. dan... možda, neznam, bubam napamet... ali se veselim tvom uspjehu i držim figice  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

samo da velim novosti sa vinogradske od danas i oni po novom naručuju za vađenje krvi!

----------


## ivka13

Znam da smrzliće vraćaju onoliko dana nakon ovulacije koliko su dana oni stari; znači ako su oni stari 5 dana, vratit će ih 5 dana nakon ovulacije. E sad, čemu štoperica, ne znam. Jedino mi pada na pamet da će paralelno raditi prirodnjak i fet, znam da se to prakticiralo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Lotta81*...nadam se da si jučer stigla na posao  :Smile:  ...~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET ili bilo koju dobitnu kombinaciju...
Mene ljutnja prošla lagano, pa dalje sve po starom...
Zna li itko da li VG radi na USK. ponedjeljak?? Meni taman nekako treba pasti 9 dc ili na Uskrs ili pon..pa ni sama ne znam što da radim...

----------


## doanna

*zelimo_bebu* vjerujem da rade jer bi to u protivnom najavili. Ne kužim onaj dio da Vg naručuje za vađenje krvi, šta to znači?

----------


## Lotta81

Želim bebu , stigoh, jedva, na knap. :Smile: 

Budem vidla kakva procedura bude za fet. Inače sve moram znati, ko mali štreberko. 
Ali ovaj put rekla sam, pitam samo osnove i kako kažu tako bude. Previše informacija me izludi, a onda samo imam svoje fiks ideje.

Nego, i mene zanima kakvo je to naručivanje za vađenje krvi?

----------


## doanna

pitanje: zbog čega se nekima na 1dc kod stimuliranog IVF-a vadi krv, što se u tom slučaju provjerava?

----------


## andream

Provjerite ipak rade li za Uskrs. Sjećam se da sam zbog toga prije dvije godine pauzirala jedan ciklus iako sam već bila počela s decapeptylima. Ali opraštam im jer sam već u sljedećem - zatrudnila  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Andream....zvati ću ja sutra ujutro sestre, pa napišem ukoliko me netko ne prestigne  :Smile: 
Lotta81...i ja sam ti ko štreberko...to je užas kako si energiju "pojedemo" s tim....
Kakvo vađenje krvi?

----------


## Lotta81

Bila danas na uzv, dobila štopericu, endometrij 9 mm. U petak moram uz estrofem početi piti duphastone, folacin i andol 100. U utorak idem po svojeg smrzlića. ( nadam se da će se uspješno odmrznuti). Eto, sad čekanje. :Cekam:

----------


## Stena

> Bila danas na uzv, dobila štopericu, endometrij 9 mm. U petak moram uz estrofem početi piti duphastone, folacin i andol 100. U utorak idem po svojeg smrzlića. ( nadam se da će se uspješno odmrznuti). Eto, sad čekanje.


Ma vidi ti nju...sve ćeš odraditi,punkciju,fet...samo hrabro....i dao nam Bog da nam ovaj put uspije......i svim ostalim trudilicama želim isto...našu najveću sreću,trudnoću!!!!!!
Estrofem je pripomoć žutom tijelu? Nisam to nikad koristila

----------


## Lotta81

Estrofem je(koliko sam ja shvatila) za zadebljenje endometrija. Zašto sam dobila štopericu ne znam, jer ne budem išla na punkciju.

----------


## andream

Kod FETa je potrebno znati točno vrijeme ovulacije, meni su čak radili punkciju postojećeg folikula da računaju kao nulti dan. S obzirom da nećeš imati punkciju, štoperica pretpostavljam služi u tvom slučaju za utvrđivanje točnog vremena ovulacije, odnosno da se pospješi sigurno oslobađanje jajne stanice iz folikula i to ti se onda računa kao nulti dan. Sretno!

----------


## Stena

Sretno draga moja....ko pita ne skita..
E imam pitanjce;Jel se smije piti čaj od vrkute ako trošim utriće,negdje sam pročitala kao da se ne preporuča. :neznam: 
Pije koja od vas vrkutu poslije transfera??????

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Lotta81*...vibrrrrr da bude dobar tajming  :Smile: 
Ja napravila kuršlus u VG, danas me izvikali na pasja kola  :Sad:  ...kako mi folikul pukao, nije bilo punkcije, a MM me upisao u bolnicu, ja otišla i uzela uputnicu (a čiko sa upisa  mi dao bez pitanja)....danas me zovu, da sam napravila probleme i da sam napravila krivično djelo  :Sad:  ...a stvarno nisam imala loše namjere, nego da uputnicu iskoristim...sutra ju šaljem u VG, pa se se valjda sve rješiti...ispalo užas...pa neću moći pogledati sestre u oči kad opet dođem...

----------


## doanna

*Lotta81* nisam te baš shvatila kakav si to kuršlus napravila  :Confused: 
Danas idem na dogovor za IVF, nadam se da ću dobiti lijekove i da ću sa slijedećim ciklusom krenuti sa svojim prvim pikanjem.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Doanna...ma nije Lotta napravila nego ja hhhhh....pa upisao me MM u dn. bolnicu, a pošto sam ovulirala i nije bilo punkcije, otišli smo na upis po uputnicu i povukla sam ju...a čovjek koji je tamo radio bez problema mi ju je dao - a nije smio jer nema otpusnog pisma, nije stornirana uputnica itd. -ja bez iskustva o tome, a on isto dao i cijeli cirkus napravljen radi papirologije...

----------


## Inesz

želimo-bebu,

sa kojim pravom su se derali na tebe?

o kakvom krivičnom djelu oni govore?

ma, daj... 

znači, nije bilo punkcije i što sad? znamo da je novi zakon jako restriktivan i da imamo pravo na samo 2 pokušaja u prirodnom i 4 pokušaja u stimuliranom postupku. malo, premalo... 
hoće li ti ovaj pokušaj računati kao iskorišteni?

----------


## doanna

*Inesz* zadnji put kad sam bila na klomifenima, imala sam osjećaj da su mi folikuli svi popucali prije punkcije i pitala sam sestru da što u slučaju da se to dogodilo, da li će mi se to računati kao jedan od onih stimuliranih postupaka, sestra mi je na to rekla da hoće bez obzira što nije bilo punkcije jer sam dobila štopericu. E to smatram totalno ne fer, jer ako su folikuli svi popucali to je znak da su oni prekasno dali štopericu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo je užasno prema pacijentima, mislim s kojim pravom oni to računaju u iskorišteni postupak koji inače  košta nekoliko tisuća kn a jedna štoperice je 200,300 kn. To bi svakako trebalo prijaviti ministarstvu

----------


## Mali Mimi

To je isto kao da su ti vodili ciljane odnose i tamo se dobije štoperica

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inesz....ma nije se nitko derao doslovno - nego je bio neugodan razgovor od kojeg sam se uplašila  :Smile:  ...sve je rješeno valjda, danas sam ih zvala i rekla da sam poslala uputnicu - sad je sve ok.
O kakvom kriv. djelu je riječ ne znam - no samo znam da mi je zaposlenik bolnice dao uputnicu i amen. Žao mi je da sam uzrokovala probleme, ali nije sve moja krivnja. 
A sad sam šokirana ako mi se ovaj "postupak" broji!!!!!!!!!!! Pa nije bilo postupka, bila 2 UZV!!!!!!!  
Jao, opet ću morati zvati gore ha?
Isuse, pa šta nam rade.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde baš provjeri šta su ti "računali"...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Moj je bio prirodni + štoperica...pa ne vjerujem da su mi brojali....ako jesu, onda stvarno mjenjam kliniku....to stvarno nije fer...
Sad ne mogu zvati, zovem ih sutra.....nemam živaca sada....

----------


## Inesz

mislim da ako su uzeli uputnicu da se postupak računa.
ako sam u krivu, neka me se ispravi.

----------


## doanna

danas sam ja bila po lijekove i pitala sam ih dali rade za Uskrs, sestre su rekle da je prerano o tome govoriti da ne znaju još ništa

----------


## anddu

> Moj je bio prirodni + štoperica...pa ne vjerujem da su mi brojali....ako jesu, onda stvarno mjenjam kliniku....to stvarno nije fer...
> Sad ne mogu zvati, zovem ih sutra.....nemam živaca sada....


pa i prirodni ti se broji, imaš pravo na dva prirodnjaka

----------


## MalaMa

> Moj je bio prirodni + štoperica...pa ne vjerujem da su mi brojali....ako jesu, onda stvarno mjenjam kliniku....to stvarno nije fer...
> Sad ne mogu zvati, zovem ih sutra.....nemam živaca sada....



evo čitam i vas suborke u vg povremeno pa da dodam komentar. meni je sestra na sd prilikom davanja štoperice rekla: znate da vam se sad računa postupak (u trenu kad sam dobila štopericu) bez obzira na ishod. tako da bi tamo ovaj tvoj slučaj računali kao potrošeni prirodni. tak da nije samo kod vas, mislim ako bi zbog toga mijenjala kliniku. ali provjerite u vg.

sretno svima u postupcima i da ih bude što manje, a bebica što prije u naručju!

----------


## tonka10

a vidiš meni su vratili uputnicu..
prvi put smo napravili aih jer je spermio bio ok za AIH, a drugi put kad je spermio bio loš mi vratili uputnicu...

----------


## doanna

> evo čitam i vas suborke u vg povremeno pa da dodam komentar. meni je sestra na sd prilikom davanja štoperice rekla: znate da vam se sad računa postupak (u trenu kad sam dobila štopericu) bez obzira na ishod. tako da bi tamo ovaj tvoj slučaj računali kao potrošeni prirodni. tak da nije samo kod vas, mislim ako bi zbog toga mijenjala kliniku. ali provjerite u vg.
> 
> sretno svima u postupcima i da ih bude što manje, a bebica što prije u naručju!


upravo tako i meni rekli u Vg

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Krasno! Onda bolje da ni ne pitam, s obzirom na vaša iskustva a i na sr... sa uputnicom koju sam napravila.

----------


## Lotta81

*Želimo bebu* nisi ti odgovorna za ovo što se dogodilo. Ti si pacijent kojem oni moraju reći što i kako učiniti.
Ne moramo svi sve znati, a osim toga uputiti pacijente  njihov je posao. Po meni oni su pogriješili, ne ti. 
I meni je to sve čudno , jer kada je meni pobjegao folikul vratili su mi uputnicu.
Imam se i ja razloga ljutiti na laboratorij, jer je meni netko umjesto 2,30 napisao 230.
Ah što reći, s čim sve se nečemo susresti. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## doanna

*Lotta81* ja mislim da je pravilo ovako kako je*MalaMa* napisala, ali u jednom trenutku, kad je sestra skužila da sam se na taj info. o izgubljenom postupku skomirala, rekla da ću to morati još pričati sa doktorom.
Ja imam drugu priču, a ta je da sam bila na klomifenima zbog AIH, ali zbog jake reakcije na klomifene, prebacili su me na IVF i sad se to meni broji pod stimulirani postupak, i tko me što pitao, a sve znamo što se smatra stimulacijom i što se od stimulacije očekuje, klomifen je u ovom slučaju "kikiriki" i ja jedan stimulirani imam manje.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni nažalost nitko ništa nije rekao jer sam si za vikend dala štopericu. Nije mi čak ni DR išta rekao osim da je O bila jučer i ništa od punkcije.
Nije ni meni fer da za 2 UZvi štopericu "uzmu" 1 prirodnjak! Jer bi bolje dala njima 300 kn za štopericu, nego ovako da oni meni "uzmu" 3000 kn (karikiram) i bye!
Sutra zovem sestre i pitam, ukoliko ništa ne znajku tražim DR ili prof. K! 
Jer...nije pošteno - ako ne pitaš - mi šutimo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa tako je treba pitat i bunit se i zvat HZZO i ministarstvno ako treba to su stvari preko kojih se ne bi trebalo preći! Ispucat ćete postupke začas od kakti 4+2 postupka pitanje je koliko ćete uopće imat transfera i neke realnije šanse!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

MM slažem se ja, ali opet...kad ih trebamo! To je najžalosnije  :Sad:  ...žalila bi se ja, ali znaš kuda to vodi i ako se sazna tvoje ime kad napraviš boom - namjerno te mogu biiiip! Toga je nas većinu strah, čini mi se..a ja i nisam neki svadljiv tip - više šutim i gutam, pa se žderem kod kuće!! Znam da to ne valja, ali što ću kad sam takva..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma nisam ni ja neki svadljivi tip ali ne dopuštam da od mene prave budalu...uvijek možaš prema HZZO i ministarstvu poslati anonimni upit, prijavu

----------


## Inesz

želimo_bebu,
jesi zvala i pitala za uputnicu i računanje postupka?
zbilja nije fer da se prirodnjak u kojem nije došlo do aspiracije računa kao potrošeni postupak.

naime, zakon kaže da imamo na teret osiguranja pravo na samo 2 prirodnjaka.

 :Sad:

----------


## doanna

isto tako nije fer da se klomifeni računaju u stimulirani postupak, cijena u nabavci klomifena ili gonala/menopura je nebo i zemlja, na kraju krajeva terapije klomifenima i redovni ginekolozi daju svojim pacijenticama u redovnim ciklusima kao pomoć pri začeću

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje...moja "situacija" je riješena..ajmo to tako reći  :Smile: 
Zvala sam gore i rečeno mi je , ako vratim Brevactid 1 kom, neće mi se računati postupak...no stvar je u tome da je Brevactid u pakiranju 3 kom 400 kn! Napisala sa na ogl. ploču zamolbu za Brevactidom, pa ako se netko smiluje eto mene na početku  :Very Happy: 
Trenutno nemam 400 kn za kupnju cijelog paketa, no ako budem i tako trebala - ok, što će se morati - morati će se. Ili ću pitati nekoga da podijelimo troškove...pa fifti-fifti  :Smile: 
Uputnica je riješena!!! Sve ok s tim...i sestre su bile ok na telefon, tako da ne zamjeram više paniku koju su mi stvorile onaj crni dan....
 :Kiss:

----------


## doanna

super *zelimo_bebu* dobro je znati da se ipak u nekim situacijama može dogovoriti  :Klap:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pa naravno, ljudi smo , dogovorimo se.... :Smile: 
Jedva čekam da opet krenemo..
I da, info za rad Vg na Uskrs...sestra je rekla da prošle G nisu radili na sam Uskrs i da ne znaju za ovu godinu do par dana prije Uskrsa...tako da cure koje budu tik prije Uskrsa jave na forum kakvo je stanje....  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Drage moje...moja "situacija" je riješena..ajmo to tako reći 
> Zvala sam gore i rečeno mi je , ako vratim Brevactid 1 kom, neće mi se računati postupak...no stvar je u tome da je Brevactid u pakiranju 3 kom 400 kn! Napisala sa na ogl. ploču zamolbu za Brevactidom, pa ako se netko smiluje eto mene na početku 
> Trenutno nemam 400 kn za kupnju cijelog paketa, no ako budem i tako trebala - ok, što će se morati - morati će se. Ili ću pitati nekoga da podijelimo troškove...pa fifti-fifti 
> Uputnica je riješena!!! Sve ok s tim...i sestre su bile ok na telefon, tako da ne zamjeram više paniku koju su mi stvorile onaj crni dan....


Ja sam u lijekarni Filipović i u Farmaciji preko puta bolnice Sv:Duh uvijek kupovala na komad,nazovi ih pa vidi da bezveze ne kupuješ cijeli paket.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Super na infou  :Very Happy: ..iako nisam u ZG, nekoga ću poslati tamo...jaoooo suupeeer  :Kiss:  Hvala!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma koja slučajnost - da ne vjerujem. Ljekarna Filopović postoji i u blizini PŽ!!! Zvala sam ih, ali su mi rekli da nazovem ZG, ako oni budu htjeli poslati 1 kom - ok, ako ne, šaljem nekoga direkt k njima.....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Gotovooooo  :Very Happy: 
Poslati će mi 1 kom iz Zg u moju ljekarnu...ma joj kako sam sretna sad  :Smile: ...prvom prilikom im šaljem u VG i rješeno sve....
Sad odoh, neću više zagušivati forum sa svojim biiiiip.....

----------


## Inesz

hm... što bi bilo da nisi zvala? uračunali bi prirodnjak kao iskorišten mada nije bilo apiracije a sve to radi utrošene injekcije brevactide koja u maloprodaji košta stotinjak kuna?

i sad ti njima imaš donijeti tu štopericu da ne bi računali postupak? 

bojim se da  ovo nije u skladu sa načinom na koje bolnice smiju raditi.

----------


## Inesz

cijena štoperice je 130 kn, a cijena koju hzzo plaća bolnici za IVF/ICSI u prirodom ciklusu je 3200 kn.

što znači ono što mi u svakodnevnoj komunikaciji zovemo "iskorišteni postupak" ili kad kažemo da se postupak "računa"?

to znači da je bolnica na naše ime hzzo-u fakturirala određeni postupak i da se time smanjuje broj pokušaja mpo koje imamo pravo na teret hzzo-a.

znači li to da će bolnica za postupak u prirodnom ciklusu u kojem nije bilo aspiracije predati uputnicu i naplatiti  3200 kn od osiguranja a sve radi potrošene injekcije brevactide koja košta 130 kn?!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inesz....znam samo da tako SVE bolnice rade i da ne bih dalje komentirala...ja sam svoj problem rješila! Zato trebamo pitati...i ne bi nekome stvarala probleme (sestre) sa svojim pretjeranim komentarima....možda sam previše ovdje i pisala....sad mi se čini...

----------


## Konfuzija

Mene zanima kako bi privatna klinika naplatila takav postupak kakav je bio kod Zelimo Bebu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bome i mene zanima....2 uzv + štoperica....kad nam nitko od privatnika ne bi odgovorio na to pitanje....

----------


## masal

Drage moje , ja sam se već interesirala i recimo u državnoj bolnici kao što je  Petrova već imaju cjenik, tako da Vam je prirodnjak IVF 4.000,00 kn. Tako je barem meni rekla sestra preko telefona. A kaj se svega ovog tiče je totalni apsurd prema nama ženama koje prolazimo kroz to. Na žalost nitko nije kriv što svaka od nas ima neki problem , ajmo reći da je tako odredio dragi Bog, no isto tako nam je dao mogućnosti , ''doktore'' koji bi nam trebali pomagati. Za sada ne želim ništa više pisati jer će biti na žalost , (kažem na žalost jer volim rješavati stvari na miran način ali očigledno nečija bahatost nema granice) puno toga što ne valja i na koji način se netko i kako ophodi prema nama. Još samo to ću reći da nismo tuke koje si legnu na stol i čekaju čudo, svaka od nas puno radi na sebi i na svom partneru kako bi zajedno došli do željenog uspjeha, pa to ne bi trebalo podcjenjivati.
Zelimo_bebu, čestitam ti na upornosti , kad bi svaka od nas koja ima problem ovako javno istupila , mislim da bi i mogućnost i uspješnost trudnoća bila veća.
Hvala ti!!!

----------


## masal

Ispričavam se ali imam još nekaj za reći.Te naše famozne j.s. su njabrže na svijetu , mislim u bježanju, jer čitam tu po forumima da bježe ko lude barem jednom od nas po jedanput a nekima i više puta, šampionke, zaradili bi silnu lovu  na svjetskom natjecanju u utrci ''ulovi me ako možeš'' :Laughing: 
Nemojte se ljutiti na moj crni humor ali ni smjeha nam ne škodi malo pa nećemo stalno plakati.

----------


## Stena

Evo ja sam u privatnoj klinici bila u prirodnjaku,cijena prir. ivf/icsi je 4.500kn +uzv 2x po 250 kn i štoperica koju sam ja plačala 315 kn,znači sve ukupno 5.315 kn.(prijevoz,hranu-nisam računala)ali cirka oko 6.000kn
Ako nema j.s. plača se samo punkcija pa te dođe otprilike 3,500kn
Stimulirani ciklus je 10.000 kn+lijekovi koje moraš sama kupiti,koma!!
Preskupi je taj stimulirani ja sam računala da bi s lijekovima došlo preko 15.000kn što je užasno skupo i neznam dali ćemo si ikad moći to priuštiti.
Sada neznam dali imam pravo još na dva ili jedan stimulirani!? Već sam bila pitala i molim ako ima koja konkretni odg nek mi javi može i u pp
Prvi stimulirani postupak sam imala u 02/2012 dok je ovaj novi zakon stupio na snagu negdje u 8mj.2012.E sad ja mislim da imam još pravo na 2 stimulirana,po novom zakonu 4+2 !!??

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stena ti si stvarno skupo prošla, ali nisu cijene privatnika svugdje iste...
I da od novog zakona se kreće od nule znači ne gleda se što je bilo prije

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Masal - ja sam "izletila" malo žešće jer sam bila ljuta, a kasnije mi bilo malo žao jer sam prežestoko reagirala. Nisu meni na Vg sestre žandari - nego su pristupačne i ok - za ono što je bio telefonski - netko je i njih izribao radi moje uputnice. 
Nemoj mi hvaliti - tu smo jedna za drugu, da se zajedno borimo... :Smile:

----------


## Stena

> Stena ti si stvarno skupo prošla, ali nisu cijene privatnika svugdje iste...
> I da od novog zakona se kreće od nule znači ne gleda se što je bilo prije


Pa da znam,ma sve je to preskupo.Morali bi staviti razumne cijene,s obzirom na današnje buđete.Sreća što smo uspjeli neke novce stavljat sa strane,otvorili štednju.
Drugi uzimaju kredite i štede za kuće,aute.......a mi.....ma nije mi žao....novci se potroše..a mi ih trošimo za bitnije stvari,ne materijalne. Životarimo i uzimamo sebi iz "usta" nadam se da će nam se to isplatiti i uroditi plodom!!!

----------


## masal

> Masal - ja sam "izletila" malo žešće jer sam bila ljuta, a kasnije mi bilo malo žao jer sam prežestoko reagirala. Nisu meni na Vg sestre žandari - nego su pristupačne i ok - za ono što je bio telefonski - netko je i njih izribao radi moje uputnice. 
> Nemoj mi hvaliti - tu smo jedna za drugu, da se zajedno borimo...


 Bez uvrede, nemam pojma zbog čega se kaješ, pristup pacijentu  bi trebao biti besprijekoran prije svega i profesionalan nevezano o kome se zdravstvenom djelatniku radilo i na kojem rangu, da se nisi izborila sada bi imala jedan postupak manje.
Žao mi je kaj moram tak reći ali kod mene ulizivanja ne prolaze, nakon svih mojih muka netko mi kaže jednu lijepu riječ i ja bi trebala sve to zaboraviti i pasti na koljena, ma daj molim te.A osim toga nisi ti ni prva ni zadnja na kojoj se izrazio određeni temperament pojedinaca. 
Zamisli si da dojdeš u moju butiqu a ja zarežim na tebe jer me je ne znam tko prije toga rasrdio, svašta!!!!
A osim toga oni su tu zbog nas a ne mi zbog njih i sami su izabrali to zvanje.
I sve se može riješiti na ljepi način. Imam u familiji zdravstvenog dijelatnika i znam kroz šta sve prolazi, no njezino je pravilo, uvijek budi pristupačan prema pacijentu jer kad je čovjek bolestan onda je i nervozan. Ne znam kakav je to način i kaj se dogodilo sa našim zdravstvenim djelatnicima, ma nema tu opravdanja o teškom poslu ili kaj ti ja znam , ak nekaj nemreš makni se i idi prat podove. Nisam zločesta, vjerujte mi, nego mi je pun kufer tih silnih opravdanja da svako lječi svoje frustracije na nekom drugom.
Osobno nisam ni reagirala nedavno jer mi je uopče bilo glupo se raspravljati sa nekim tko misli da sam debilna. Prije samog pregleda već sam se morala upisati u dnevnu bolnicu a na kraju krajeva bila sam samo na ultrazvuku od dve minute gdje mi je otkriveno da je j.s. ''pobjegla'' i naravno dva dana prije sam primila štopericu pa se to kao broji pod postupak. Nitko od njih mi nije izašao u susret i rekao da mogu platiti štopericu pa da mi se ne broji kao prirodan postupak.
Ajde i sad vi meni recite da li sam u krivu. Možda je moja krivnja jedino to kaj sam oštra!
Na žalost ovom izjavom im daješ mogućnost da se tako ponašaju i dalje.Svi su odgovorni za sve i svatko je odgovoran za svoje postupke!

----------


## Stena

Pa da mogu ti reći da si u pravu,ali problem je što svako ima svojeg nazovimo "šefa" pa se ovaj dere na ovoga,ovaj na onoga i tako u krug.Tu onda na žalost ispaštamo mi pacijenti koji smo ionako već nervozni,smeta nam svaki krivi potez,a nedaj Bog da nam neko zube pokaže...odma grizemo.
Svi oni imaju svoje protokole kako,zašto? Ne sjete se uvijek svakom sve reć,ajde da im oprostimo,pa i oni su ljudi,griješe! Nakon x neuspjelih pokušaja teško je oprostiti.
Raspravljalo se i odnos doktor-pacijent,što smo tamo kao na traci, e to im ja zamjeram,niti ti stigne sve objasnit,a bome ni mozak ti ne proradi u tom trenu da pitaš ono kaj te zanima.
U VG-u kao što je *želimo_bebu* napisala su sestre ok i stvarno pristupačne,ljubazne sve 5.Moramo biti svjesne da imaju puno posla,recimo s.Ana bježi na punkciju, bježi tamo,bježi amo,zadnji put sam doslovno vidjela "znoj" na njezinom čelu.Znam da joj nije lako pa se ni ne sjeti reći točno šta treba ili ne treba.Iz svog iskustva mogu reći-Više pitaš,više znaš!!!!

----------


## masal

Hm, gle i ja se oznojim sjedeći tamo jer je unutra +30, nemoj se ljutiti, opet govorim da za pogled s visine i bahatost nemam respekta.
Ponavljam da nismo tuke, mi smo tamo sve zapravo jako uplašene žene bez obzira na kaj idemo taj dan , strepimo da li će sve biti u redu, a onda kad se usudiš nešto i pitati tak te operu ko neku šmrkljivku, sorry cure bez zamjerke.

----------


## ivka13

> Drage moje...moja "situacija" je riješena..ajmo to tako reći 
> Zvala sam gore i rečeno mi je , ako vratim Brevactid 1 kom, neće mi se računati postupak...no stvar je u tome da je Brevactid u pakiranju 3 kom 400 kn! Napisala sa na ogl. ploču zamolbu za Brevactidom, pa ako se netko smiluje eto mene na početku 
> Trenutno nemam 400 kn za kupnju cijelog paketa, no ako budem i tako trebala - ok, što će se morati - morati će se. Ili ću pitati nekoga da podijelimo troškove...pa fifti-fifti 
> Uputnica je riješena!!! Sve ok s tim...i sestre su bile ok na telefon, tako da ne zamjeram više paniku koju su mi stvorile onaj crni dan....


zelimo_bebu hvala ti na ovoj informaciji, ovo mi je jako bitno jer i mene uskoro čeka fet i ne želim da mi otpadne jedan prirodnjak zbog štoperice. 

Ja sam pak pitala sestre da li možemo moje prirodnjake nekako pretvoriti u stimulirani (ako bude zatrebalo jer zbog naše dijagnoze nema uopće smisla raditi prirodnjake), tj. da ja sama kupim stimulaciju i štopericu, pa su mi rekle da tako nešto treba dogovoriti s doktorima. S obzirom da nas sada čeka fet i da nakon toga imamo još 3 stimulirana na raspolaganju, tako još nisam potezala tu temu s doktorima. Ali ako slučajno dođe do potrebe za time, naravno da ću preispitati sve što se može. Jer moja logika je, što ne mora značiti da je to i njihova logika, da ionako u prirodnjaku hzzo pokriva troškove folikulometrija, štoperice, punkcije i ivf/icsi-a, znači iz cijele priče izostaje samo stimulacija, pa ako sam ja spremna sama financirati stimualciju, ne vidim razloga da se to ne bi moglo tako odraditi. Osim, naravno možda onog administrativnog razloga jer bi na otpusnici pisalo "stimulirani ciklus". Ili nekog razloga koji oni smisle. Jer sestre su mi rekle da jedan icsi košta cca 15000kn bez stimulacije. Dakle, sa stimulacijom bi to bilo cca 20000kn. Ako postoji ovakva mogućnost, ja bih još nekako našla tih 5000kn za stimulaciju, a znam da nikad ne bih mogla skupiti svih 20000kn koliko bi mi trebalo za novi postupak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ivka13 super bi bilo da to upali, ali ima tu još troškova pored administracije, jer nije isto ako se radi oplodnja na 1 j.s. ili na 10 recimo, troškovi u labu se isto tako povećavaju. Kod privatnika ti je prirodnjak oko 3000/4000 a u stimul. oko 9000 znači to je sve bez inekcija...

----------


## Inesz

kako u bolnici icsi bez lijekova može koštati 15000 kn (kako ivka piše), a kod privatnika isto to košta oko 10000 kn?

prema važećem cjeniku hzzo-a cijena stimuliranog postupka u standardnom protokolu je 12400 kn (dakle postupak + lijekovi).

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svi smo mi različiti - i ne mislim da se ulizujem tamo nekome ... samo imam strpljenja..a i normalno je to jer nisam iskoristila niti jedan postupak i imam 32...ne možemo svi jednako razmišljati...sry ..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje suborke, izgleda da se opet moram makuti odavde jer sam pojedincima trn u oku sa svojim mišljenjem!   Čitati ću vas, ali ne pisati....
*Stena &Lotta81.*...ako želite pošaljite mi na PP svoj mail....da vidim kako napredujete i da ostanemo u kontaktu...
*Svim drugim hrabrim ženama ˇ~~~~~~ da uskoro vaša borba završi i budete T....pusa svima i hvala onima koji su meni željeli isto.*.. :Bye:

----------


## Mali Mimi

zelimo_bebu ja ne kužim otkud sad to? Kome si ti trn u oku?

----------


## Stena

Ma hajde draga *zelimo_bebu* svaka od nas ima pravo na svoje mišljenje,sve smo iste i u istim problemima,zato ne bediraj se..kakav trn u oku..ajde pusti,znaš ono.. sve nas pucaju hormoni,pusti pojedince  :Wink:

----------


## amazonka

Ni ja ne razumijem zašto bi netko nekome bio trn u oku? Pa forumi je postoje zbog razmjene mišljenja i savjeta. Da...hormoni peglaju. Znamo kako je. Ali ne treba gubiti živce, to samo otežava ionako ne baš zavidnu situaciju.

----------


## ivka13

> kako u bolnici icsi bez lijekova može koštati 15000 kn (kako ivka piše), a kod privatnika isto to košta oko 10000 kn?
> 
> prema važećem cjeniku hzzo-a cijena stimuliranog postupka u standardnom protokolu je 12400 kn (dakle postupak + lijekovi).


Sestre su tako okvirno rekle 15000, nisam dalje ulazila u detalje, nije mi trenutno imalo smisla, iako sam i sama upoznata s cjenikom. Kako god da bilo, 12400kn ili 15000kn bez injekcija, meni je opet povoljnije platiti samo injekcije, nego cijeli postupak kod privatnika, naravno ako nam ikad takva opcija zatreba.

----------


## theorema

> Ja imam drugu priču, a ta je da sam bila na klomifenima zbog AIH, ali zbog jake reakcije na klomifene, prebacili su me na IVF i sad se to meni broji pod stimulirani postupak.


ovo mi nije jasno, i ja sam uzimala klomifen, dobila stopericu, bila na aspiraciji i planirali su icsi, to mi se nije brojilo kao stim. postupak ili je? gdje to provjeriti?

----------


## doanna

> ovo mi nije jasno, i ja sam uzimala klomifen, dobila stopericu, bila na aspiraciji i planirali su icsi, to mi se nije brojilo kao stim. postupak ili je? gdje to provjeriti?


to provjeriš na otpusnom pismu

----------


## bubekica

> ovo mi nije jasno, i ja sam uzimala klomifen, dobila stopericu, bila na aspiraciji i planirali su icsi, to mi se nije brojilo kao stim. postupak ili je? gdje to provjeriti?


Koliko vidim iz potpisa, klomifenski postupak je prije novog zakona pa ti se taj sigurno ne racuna u ovih 6, kakogod da su ga pisali.

----------


## doanna

> Koliko vidim iz potpisa, klomifenski postupak je prije novog zakona pa ti se taj sigurno ne racuna u ovih 6, kakogod da su ga pisali.


 :Klap:

----------


## Lotta81

I meni nije jasno kako oni računaju postupke ako su klomifeni u pitanju. Ali kako god da bilo treba se dobro informirati.
I da kako oni stimulirani bez lijekova računaju 15 000 kad je kod privatnika od 10 - 12 000. 

Sutra idemo po našeg smrzlića  :Very Happy:  (nadam se da će se odmrznuti kao treba).

----------


## masal

Cijene postupaka MPO refundirane od strane HZZO-a

Izvorni tekst

O D L U K A
o izmjenama i dopunama Odluke o osnovama za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju zdravstvene zaštite iz obveznog zdravstvenog osiguranja



Dio koji se tiče MPO:

"

U Tablici 2.b.
- šifra SKZ02 i podaci uz nju brišu se
- pod šifrom SKZ13 broj: "9.490,00" zamjenjuje se brojem: "9.205,30"
- iza šifre SKZ 39 dodaju se nove SKZ šifre kako slijedi:
SKZ50 	IUI/AIH/ AID u
prirodnom ciklusu 				1.600 kn
SKZ51 	IUI/AIH/AID u
stimuliranom ciklusu (3)
				3.500 kn
SKZ52 	IVF/ ICSI u prirodnom
ciklusu 				4.000 kn
SKZ53 	IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom
ciklusu(3) 				9.500 kn
SKZ54 	IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom
ciklusu(3) 				15.500 kn
SKZ55 	Sekundarni IVF/ICSI 				4.500 kn


Ispod Tablice 2.b. tekst pod oznakom (3) mijenja se i glasi:
" (3) Uključuje i folitropin alfa (ATK šifra: G03GA05) i/ili menotropin ( FSH+ LH) (ATK šifra: G03GA02) za stimulaciju ovulacije do 6 pokušaja, a nakon svakog realiziranog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja ".

Dakle, u 6 besplatnih pokušaja broji se svaki postupak koji koristi lijekove za stimulaciju (Menopur ili Gonal), bila to inseminacija, blago stimulirani IVF ili puna stimulacija, bez obzira na količinu potrošenih lijekova.

Evo ne znam od kojeg datuma su ove cijene ali mislim da je to,to.

----------


## masal

Mislim da je ovaj forum poznat po hormonskim ispadima , imala sam ih i ja ali sam se i ispričala , no u ovom slučaju se ne namjeravam ispričati zelimo_bebu  jer sam samo iznjela svoje mišljenje vrlo logično. :Smile:   :Cool:  :Saint:

----------


## ivka13

> Sutra idemo po našeg smrzlića  (nadam se da će se odmrznuti kao treba).


Lotta81, držim fige za uspješno odmrzavanje i uspješan i bingo fet! 
Ja ih upravo pokušavam dobiti telefonom da vidim jel se možemo odmah ubaciti na fet s obzirom da sam prošli tjedan imala histeroskopiju koja je, na svu sreću, ispala samo dijagnostička, ili ipak moramo preskočiti koji ciklus.

----------


## Stena

*Lotta81*...ljube Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Molim za nas..neka konačno primimo vesele vijesti,već je i vrijeme.  :fige:

----------


## Mali Mimi

masal ovo što si linkala je iz starog zakona sada sigurno nemamo 6 stimuliranih postupaka niti nam se zbraja od početka nakon poroda

----------


## masal

> masal ovo što si linkala je iz starog zakona sada sigurno nemamo 6 stimuliranih postupaka niti nam se zbraja od početka nakon poroda


Mali Mimi  nisam mislila na broj koliko čega nego sam stavila radi cijena, valjda se nisu i cijene promijenile kaj se tiče postupaka po državnim bolnicama.Eto to mi je bila namjera. znam da imamo 4s+2p i nakon poroda imaš pravo ponovno tolko koliko sam ja upoznata , možda griješim.Gle neka sve bude od prve pa se nečemo zamarati više ničime :Laughing:  , samo pozitiva.

----------


## masal

> masal ovo što si linkala je iz starog zakona sada sigurno nemamo 6 stimuliranih postupaka niti nam se zbraja od početka nakon poroda


Mali Mimi  nisam mislila na broj koliko čega nego sam stavila radi cijena, valjda se nisu i cijene promijenile kaj se tiče postupaka po državnim bolnicama.Eto to mi je bila namjera. znam da imamo 4s+2p i nakon poroda imaš pravo ponovno tolko koliko sam ja upoznata , možda griješim.Gle neka sve bude od prve pa se nečemo zamarati više ničime :Laughing:  , samo pozitiva.
Mislila sam na cijenu koju bi mi trebali platiti ukoliko idemo na postupak a nemamo više prava preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma sve Ok samo da ne bi bilo zabune među curama koje su se nedavno uključile na forum...ne znam kako bi to išlo s plaćenjem jer nitko do sad još nije ispucao te besplatne pokušaje ali doći će i do tog kad tad

----------


## ivka13

> ...ne znam kako bi to išlo s plaćenjem jer nitko do sad još nije ispucao te besplatne pokušaje ali doći će i do tog kad tad


Ako budu fet računali pod prirodni postupak, tj. samo zbog štoperice uzimali prirodni postupak, ispucat ćemo mi jako brzo ta dva prirodna. 
Eto, i ja danas dogovorila fet za slijedeći tjedan, zaboravila sam pitati danas pa ću pitat sutra da li i ja mogu sama kupiti štopericu da mi ne skidaju jedan prirodnjak. 

Jer, onako hipotetski, ako mi nakon 2 stimulirana ostane zametaka za fet, znači zbog feta ispucam i 2 prirodna postupka, kako se onda dalje piše fet nakon što sam potrošila 2 prirodna??? Kažem, samo hipotetski, ali i to je moguće.

----------


## Mali Mimi

fet ti se ne broji posebno, bez obzira na štopericu, to ti spada pod onaj isti stimulirani, bar bi tako trebalo biti ako se imalo drže nekih pravila

----------


## ivka13

> fet ti se ne broji posebno, bez obzira na štopericu, to ti spada pod onaj isti stimulirani, bar bi tako trebalo biti ako se imalo drže nekih pravila


Kad sam jučer dogovarala današnji pregled i dogovor za fet, doktor me odmah pitao da li sam iskoristila koji prirodnjak po novom zakonu. Tako da ću za svaki slučaj sutra pitati kako mi se ovaj fet broji jer ću dobiti samo štopericu, punkcije neće biti.

----------


## masal

> Ma sve Ok samo da ne bi bilo zabune među curama koje su se nedavno uključile na forum...ne znam kako bi to išlo s plaćenjem jer nitko do sad još nije ispucao te besplatne pokušaje ali doći će i do tog kad tad


Joj pa znaš kak je to, ja mislim da vi znate kaj ja mislim :Laughing: , sorry, u pravu si . Je zakon nam baš ide na ruku, katastrofa.

----------


## Lotta81

Čitam vas o broju pokušaja i fet-u, pa sam išla pogledati otpusno pismo koje sam danas dobila. 
 Imala sam fet (dobila sam štopericu, nije bilo punkcije) i tamo kod broja pokušaja piše 1. Tako da mislim da se fet računa pod stimulirani iz kojeg su stanice dobivene. 
Ali mislim da ipak treba pitati kako to sad ide.

----------


## Stena

Jeeeeeeee super draga *Lotta81*..sretno za dalje..molila sam za tvoju mrvu da se lijepo odmrzne.. :Kiss:  Kad je ß za 12 dana?

----------


## Lotta81

> Jeeeeeeee super draga *Lotta81*..sretno za dalje..molila sam za tvoju mrvu da se lijepo odmrzne.. Kad je ß za 12 dana?


Hvala Stena.

da za 12 dana je beta, ali kako pada na Uskrs, pa je Uskrsni ponedjeljak ići ću tek 2.4.

----------


## theorema

hvala na odgovorima  :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

obavezno treba provjeriti da li štopericu u fet-u "broje" kao NEŠTO, jer FET je FET i ne bi trebao imati reperkusije na broj postupaka, ali s tom suludom štopericom mogu u biti tumačiti FET i kao prirodnjak ako se baš zainate....

----------


## ksena28

koje lijekove koriste u  KBSM sad? jel istina da svima dijele bez iznimke puregon?

----------


## ksena28

:Bye:  pozz sestrama, možete nam i vi javiti  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Jedno pitanjce.
Zna li netko za koji mjesec zapisuju za postupke sada?

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, upisuju za 7. i 8. mjesec. 

Ajde pls pogledaj još jednom otpusno pismo. Meni isto piše FET 1. pokušaj, ali pod vrstom sitmulacije stoji Prirodni ciklus, te piše da sam pod stimulacijom dobila 1 amp brevactida. Nije više bilo doktora da pitam jel se to onda piše kao prirodni, tako da ću sutra zvat.

----------


## Lotta81

Hala na informaciji. (nisam baš optimistična što se tiče ovog mog fet -a, tak da se pomalo raspitujem za dalje)
Ivka13 virnula sam u otpusno i meni tako piše. I ja sam zbunjena kaj to znači. Javi što su ti rekli.

I želim ti puno sreće, da ovaj put bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

FET se ne broji kao prirodnjak. Danas provjereno. Hvala sestrama na info.

----------


## Lotta81

> FET se ne broji kao prirodnjak. Danas provjereno. Hvala sestrama na info.


Ovo je dobro znati.

Ivka držim ti ručnonožne  :fige:  :fige:  da fet uspije.

----------


## theorema

trebam vašu pomoć jer mi nije baš sve jasno.

dakle ivf u prirodnom c. bi izgledao otprilike: lovimo moju stanicu koje tijelo samo proizvede i onda ju oni oplođuju u labu. (ako je uopće bude...)
a jel dobivam stopericu?
ako ne kako će pogoditi s aspiracijom u pravi čas?

je li moguće pretvoriti prirodni u stimulirani, na način da oni rade sve po svojem kao u prirodnom, a ja kupim lijekove (ili bar klomifen)
tako bismo povećali šanse za bar jednom stanicom, bojim se da ne bude anovulatorni ako ću bez stimulacije, pa da propustim uopće taj postupak.. (u 2 god sam ovulirala 5 puta :/
jel se neuspješni prirodni postupak oduzima od ukupnog broja iako nije bilo folikula odnosno aspiracije?

----------


## Lotta81

E sad odgovoriti ću ti ono kaj sam ja prošla u prirodnom ciklusu.
Ovako, pratili su uzv-om moj folikul i kada je bio 17 mm dali mi štopericu. Dakle bez ikakvih dodatnih lijekova osim štoperice.
Stanica je pobjegla. Mislim da mi to nisu računali ko postupak jer kad sam išla na stimulirani nije na otpusnom pismu pisalo 2 pokušaj već 1 (prije nismo išli preko hzzo pa zato broje od početka) 
Mislim da im moraš naglasiti da imaš anovulatorne cikluse pa da djeluju u skladu s tim. Najbolje ti je da sve pitaš dr na konzultacijama.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo da i ja prijavim svoj neuspjeh. Lijepo je sve krenulo,12 stanica,4 blastice,dvije vrećene,dvije smrznute...procurila 9dnt...
Al idemo dalje,sutra zovem kad mogu po smrzliće...

Lotta81 znam da si ti sad bila u Fet-u, možeš mi molim te reči kad odmrzavaju-na dan transfera ili kad znam dal su preživjeli?

Theorema ja sam pitala prije ovog postupka dal mogu u prirodni s klomifenima i rečeno mi je da ne jer se to po novom zakonu broji kako stimulirani postupak bez obzira što klomifene kupim sama.

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* nadam se da ce FET biti uspjesan!
vjerujem da ce ti netko odgovoriti za Vg, iako mislim da je svugdje isto - embriji se odmrzavaju na dan transfera, znas dal su prezivjeli pred sam transfer. na VV biolog porazgovara s parom kao i na transferu svjezih embrija, nekih sat vremena prije transfera.
*theorema* a sto su rekli doktori, kako oni planiraju potjerat tvoju ovulaciju, ako nje nema? ne bih se upustala u tako nesto prije nego s njima razjasnim "pravila igre".

----------


## Lotta81

*Arianm* taj dan kad dođeš na transfer kažu ti je li se odmrznuo.

----------


## theorema

bubekica na listi sam za lijekove, rekli su mi da mogu prirodni u međuvremenu ''ako mi se da dolaziti'' (4/5mj), znaju da ne ovuliram, zato dokt nije bio baš optimističan
prvo sam tako planirala, a onda sam čula od nekoga ovdje ovo za kupnju gonala i stoperice, pa me zanimalo je li to moguće.
ako je onda ne bih sad u prirodni nego bih to čuvala dok ne potrošim 4 stim.
ako nije onda trebam danas/sutra zvati da se dogovorim za prirodni

Lotta hvala na odg
ARIANM žao mi je što nije uspjelo
a ovo što si ih pitala - jel to broje kao stimulirani zbog stoperice (jer i nju mislim kupiti) ili zbog većeg broja folikula koje treba aspirirati/obraditi/oploditi/uzgajati ili administracije...?

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, jesi vadila danas betu? Ja sam nestrpljiva kao da je ja vadim, nisam mogla otvoriti forum do sada i sve se nadam da ću pročitati lijepu troznamenkastu cifru! Držim fige! Javi nam!

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka13 pisala sam na odbrojavanju. Procurila sam prije bete. U petak sam vadila reda radi i naravno ništa.
11.4. naručena na konzultacije. Pretpostavljam da ću opet na redu u 9 mj.
A za tada imam čitav ratni plan :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka
I da držim ti ručnonožne fige za betu. (Slične smo po dijagnozma pa tvoj uspjeh daje mi nadu da ću i ja uspjeti jednom)  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> (Slične smo po dijagnozma pa tvoj uspjeh daje mi nadu da ću i ja uspjeti jednom)


S ovim na umu sam i ja željno iščekivala tvoje rezultate. 

Nemam ti kaj reći osim da mi je žao. Sve znaš i sama, idemo dalje dok jednom ne uspije.

----------


## ivka13

Cure, jel koja od vas koristila crinone gel? Jel normalno da se on zgusne u rodnici, da ne iscuri vani? Mislim, piše na upustvima da stvara podlogu na ušću koja otpušta progesteron, ali nisam mislila da stvori baš takvu podlogu. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, jel koja od vas koristila crinone gel? Jel normalno da se on zgusne u rodnici, da ne iscuri vani? Mislim, piše na upustvima da stvara podlogu na ušću koja otpušta progesteron, ali nisam mislila da stvori baš takvu podlogu. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


ivka.. ja koristim sad Crinone i isto ništa ne curi, sve se zgusne.. osjećam se kao da sam zacementirana dole. nekad znaju ispadati veliki komadi, nije baš najljepše za vdijeti. i nemoj se iznenaditi ako ponekad bude blago naranđaste boje, ja sam mislila da je krenula M, pa sam zguglala i na nekim američkim forumima našla da je to normalno. samo jednom mi se desilo da je bio takve boje.. inače uvijek je bijel.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka , ne brini, gel se zgusne tako.
 Koristila sam ga više nego utrogestane pa znam.(i moram reći da mi je praktičniji od njih jer ima aplikator)

----------


## ivka13

Da, piše na uputama da je moguć spotting. Na sreću, nemam toga. Kako sam do sad imala iskustva s utrićima, oni su se cijedili van i to mi je ok. Al ovaj gel stoji zacementiran i sad nisam znala jel to treba bit tako ili ne. Ok, znači ipak treba bit tako. Hvala vam!

----------


## ivka13

Moja nervoza i nestrpljenje su bili jači od mene pa sam išla danas vadit betu. S obzirom da je prošlo 13 dana od ovulacije, znam da bi trebala pokazati barem nešto. Nažalost, nalaz je 0,4. 
Lotta, idemo zajedno u 9.mj.!

----------


## krojachica

Evo cure, počela sam pratiti ovu temu jer sam odlučila da bih i ja krenula u Vinogradsku.
inače sam odradila jedan AIH (neuspjeli) u IVF centru.
privatno sam krenula jer sam mislila da do IVF-a niti nećemo stići pošto sam već rodila.
ali sada, usprkos prekrasnom dr. L sve mi je to postalo skupi sport pa bi probala na račun HZZO.
Vinogradsku sam odabrala prvenstveno zato jer mi je blizu.
Dakle, moje je pitanje: kako krenuti, kako se naručiti, imate li kakve savjete za početnike?

----------


## ivka13

Najbolje ti je skupit sve nalaze, ili barem za početak imat friške nalaze pape i briseva, ako je muški faktor onda i spermiogram, i nazvat sestre na br. 3787-689. Nećeš dugo čekat na prve konzultacije.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka :Love: 

žao mi je. Znam kako ti je. Ali kako kažeš opet u devetom. MA deveti mjesec je naš  :Smile: 
Ja sam na konzultacijama u 11. 4. Pa ako možda budeš išla tada javi se.

Krojachica, Ivka ti je sve rekla. I sretno.

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, jeste li ti i tm radili kakve imunološke pretrage ili nešto sl? MM nije čak bio ni kod androloga. Jednostavno se uzela dijagnoza takva kakva je, rekli su da tu nema puno pomoći i šibamo postupke. Kod mene se sad napravila dijagnostička histeroskopija, nije nađeno ništa. Ali njegov se nalaz uzeo zdravo za gotovo. Stalno mi se vrti glavom da li treba raditi još kakve pretrage? Znam da sa takvim s-gramom nema puno pomoći, da se on ne može drastično popraviti, ali on ni nikakve pretrage ni nije radio da se vidi jel moguće utvrdit uzrok ili nije. 
Mislim, uvijek dolazi do oplodnje, ali se pitam zašto se ne hvata?! Da li možemo još nešto učiniti kako bi došli do nekih odgovora???

----------


## krojachica

hvala cure, ivka  :Love: ,
imam još jedno pitanjce, vidim da su kod vas koje idete u postupke razmaci između postupaka oko 6 mjeseci,
(rijetko manji) pa me zanima zašto ne može prije:
jeli to zbog toga što se organizam mora oporaviti od postupka ili je to zato što 
su gužve u klinikama?

----------


## ivka13

Krojachica, između stimuliranih postupaka se mora napraviti pauza od cca 4 mjeseca, a toliko se i otprilike čeka na injekcije, pa se možda potrefi s kakvim godišnjim, praznikom i onda ti se to u konačnici razvuče i na 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Lotta81

> Lotta, jeste li ti i tm radili kakve imunološke pretrage ili nešto sl? MM nije čak bio ni kod androloga. Jednostavno se uzela dijagnoza takva kakva je, rekli su da tu nema puno pomoći.
> Mislim, uvijek dolazi do oplodnje, ali se pitam zašto se ne hvata?! Da li možemo još nešto učiniti kako bi došli do nekih odgovora???


Ovo su i nama rekli dijagnoza je takva kakva je. Ali, sada uzimam stvari u svoje ruke tj. obaviti ćemo sve pretrage koje još nismo. Tako da od slijedećeg tjedna skupljam uputnice.
Ovako, muž je bio kod androloga i kao ok je. Radio je dnk defragmentaciju spermija i ona je 23% (a granica je 23%) tako da to nije zanemarivo.Radio je hormone i oni su ok. 
Ali nakon razgovora sa 2 mpo doktora rečeno mi je da ako je transferirano više od 10 zametaka tijekom postupaka a ništa se nije dogodilo, nakon toga trebaju se obaviti pretrage. (a to je naš slučaj). Meni su govorili da sam ok, ali ja budem obavila pretrage koje nisam (jesam one standardne).
Budem razgovarala sa dr sad na konzultacijama pa ću vidjeti što ću.

----------


## Kadauna

> obavezno treba provjeriti da li štopericu u fet-u "broje" kao NEŠTO, jer FET je FET i ne bi trebao imati reperkusije na broj postupaka, ali s tom suludom štopericom mogu u biti tumačiti FET i kao prirodnjak ako se baš zainate....


Ksena je ovo pitala prije koji dan, ima li netko od vas gore tko zna odgovoriti na ovo pitanje,* da li se stvarno samo koriste i dijele puregoni za stimulaciju i ako je tako, zašto?*

I da, i ja pozdravljam sestre  :Bye:

----------


## ivka13

Kadauna, ja sam pitala da li se skida prirodnjak za FET i dobila sam odgovor da ne - FET je FET. Za puregon ne znam.

----------


## ivka13

Da li se igdje više može fragmentacija spermija napraviti na uputnicu, da li tko zna?

----------


## crvenkapica

ivka, bila sam u svim klinikama u Zg-u, ali kad je muških problem, tj. spermiogram kada nije u redu, svi doktori govore isto; nema velike pomoći, ionako je bitan samo 1 kojeg uvijek nađemo, tako da mislim da neke veće pretrage neće ti pomoći 
svejedno SRETNO! :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

> Da li se igdje više može fragmentacija spermija napraviti na uputnicu, da li tko zna?


dobro pitanje! i mene to zanima? kao što me zanima zašto se to traži samo u Vinogradskoj i onda se uglavnom ženama (tj muževima) sugerira da to odrade u Betiplus gdje uvaženi dr honorarno radi

nego, jeli itko doznao da li se ŠTOPERICA u FET-u računa kao "nešto"???

----------


## ksena28

> Kadauna, ja sam pitala da li se skida prirodnjak za FET i dobila sam odgovor da ne - FET je FET.


ali štoperica je štoperica  :Smile: 

da li se onda štoperica posebno plaća u fet-u? ili sve pokriva hzzo preko uputnice?

----------


## mare41

> Da li se igdje više može fragmentacija spermija napraviti na uputnicu, da li tko zna?


n
ne može
i da, ostaje pitanje zašto samo dr iz Vg šalje to obavit privatno u određenu kliniku (iako mi se čini da je toga manje nego prije)

----------


## Lotta81

> da li se onda štoperica posebno plaća u fet-u? ili sve pokriva hzzo preko uputnice?


Ne plaća se posebno, sve pokriva hzzo. (bila na fet-u u 3 mj.) I fet se ne računa kao prirodni.

----------


## ksena28

hvala Lotta81, to je dobra vijest!

----------


## dazler

eto i mene,nova sam ovdje.nakon izvanmaternične trudnoće na kraju 2010. godine,pokušavali smo i dalje. Danas je dan nakon negativne bete i prvoj ivf-a u Vinogradskoj.sestre i doktori su predobri.zanima me da li ima neko neki dobar savjet da poboljšam rezultat ivf-a?na transferu su bile 2 odlične osmostanične ,a opet ništa  :Sad: (

----------


## Mala Maja

Ubaciti ću se malo i ja......tolika sreća rođenjem drugog pišulinca :Zaljubljen:  prije samo 2 mj. ne popušta ali ni malo i da dapače raste svakim danom u veću i sve veću da mi danas misli poletjele na forum...htjela bih još jedan ako ne i dva smotuljka.....
Ciculjak je veeeeeliki a do kada će biti tko zna.....tek smo na početku.
Pokušaj ivf/icsi nam je uspio iz prve pa me zanimaju neke info., po doktorima, koliko nakon prestanka dojenja tijelo je spremno na novi postupak, dali prakticiraju duže pauze između postupaka neovisno o prestanku dojenja ili je to naša odluka, rade isti postupak ili mjenjaju nešto....

----------


## doanna

> eto i mene,nova sam ovdje.nakon izvanmaternične trudnoće na kraju 2010. godine,pokušavali smo i dalje. Danas je dan nakon negativne bete i prvoj ivf-a u Vinogradskoj.sestre i doktori su predobri.zanima me da li ima neko neki dobar savjet da poboljšam rezultat ivf-a?na transferu su bile 2 odlične osmostanične ,a opet ništa (


Svaki početak je najteži, mislim da nema nekih posebnih preporuka niti magičnih riječi ili lijekova, sve je stvar sreće i dobro pogođenog protokola i postupka. Ja sam trenutno na čekanju bete iz drugog ne tako uspješnog IVF protokola. Nada umire posljednja  :Heart:

----------


## snelly85

curke,trebam malu pomoć.trebam napraviti ove pretrage,a htjela bi obaviti sve na jednom mjestupa me zanima da li se u vinogradskoj mogu napraviti sve ove pretrage:
-Hormoni štitnjače: TSH,fT4,antitijela TG i TPO
-Hormoni jajnika:FSH,LH,prolaktin
-Koagulogram s osvrtom na AT III,PC,PS,D-dimeri

Ako nije moguće u vingradskoj slobodno mi možete preporučiti drugu bolnicu. Hvala

----------


## Konfuzija

Snelly, mislim da to sve možeš u Vg, ali najbolje da nazoveš jer se spolni hormoni rade 3. - 5. dc, oni te okvirno naruče, pa onda kad dođeš obaviš sve.

----------


## snelly85

A jel ima netko broj telefona na koji da zovem?

----------


## amazonka

Broj za centralno naručivanje je 01 3787792, a samo za informacije 01 3787593. Sve potrebne brojeve i informacije o pretragama  imaš na www.kbcsm.hr

----------


## snelly85

Hvala,ja sam mislila da se za vadenje krvi ne narucuje

----------


## doanna

da li netko zna za koji mjesec se naručuje za IVF???

----------


## Lotta81

> da li netko zna za koji mjesec se naručuje za IVF???



za 9 mj.

----------


## doanna

> za 9 mj.


auuuuuuuu, pa to je 5 mjeseci, ah da, zaboravljam godišnje odmore.....

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba. 
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## dea84

Moram javno pohvalit dr. Grbavca!!!Sve pohvale doktoru i strpljenje za mojih 100 pitanja  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

> Moram javno pohvalit dr. Grbavca!!!Sve pohvale doktoru i strpljenje za mojih 100 pitanja


da, rijedak primjer doktora koji ti želi dati suvisli odgovor

----------


## Erika2

Kako ste zadovoljne sa postupcima u Vinogradskoj ? Dali se radi donekle korektno od doktora i embriologa ?

----------


## ksena28

mislim da su biolozi i stručni i stvarno divni.... za doktore bih imala rezerve, zavisi što tražiš. dr Tomić je hladan, ali vrlo iskusan, da li je dr Kuna doista na koncu i specijalizirao MPO ne znam, a imaju i nove mlađe liječnike o kojima ne znam ništa... sestre.... o njima samo najbolje jer znam da čitaju  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Biolozi-čista petica. Za dr. Tomića bih se složila, na momente hladan ali vrlo iskusan. Dr.Kuna,ljubazan. Mladi liječnici izuzetno pristupačni. Ovisi što trebaš. Za konzultacije bih ipak preporučila starije liječnike. A kroz postupak ćeš se susresti sa svima njima.

----------


## Erika2

hvala vam cure na odgovoru ajde bar to ulijeva nadu da su biolozi stvarno OK i to je jako bitno i vazno.
Dali se rade postupci punkcije ako treba subotom i nedjeljom ili praznikom i dali tada imaju kompletni tim od liječnika do biologa ?

----------


## amazonka

Za praznike, nisam sigurna. Subotom ili nedjeljom, da. I naravno, dežurni liječnik i biolog su tada tu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svi su odlični...ja sam se uvjerila prije par dana...iako mi je dr Kuna i dr Grbavac najdraži, za dr. T imam rezerve ... biolozi pristupačni kao i sestre i svi ti sve lijepo objasne ako pitaš...treba pitati bez ustručavanja ili nazvati ih....ja sam imala ovdje ljute ispade prije par tjedana, no sad sam se sabrala i više mi nitko neće dizati živce  :Smile: 
Vinogradska rules  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> hvala vam cure na odgovoru ajde bar to ulijeva nadu da su biolozi stvarno OK i to je jako bitno i vazno.
> Dali se rade postupci punkcije ako treba subotom i nedjeljom ili praznikom i dali tada imaju kompletni tim od liječnika do biologa ?


rade subotom, nedjelom i praznicima, i tada su uvijek pristni liječnik, biolog i sestra.

----------


## Erika2

Hvala Inesz jos jednom i svim curama puno srece u postupcima

----------


## dazler

Dobar dan cure,ja sam nova
Evo moje povijesti
2010. 11 mjesec + na testu!!!presretni
2010. 12 mj   izvanmaterična trudnoća.....ne trebam više ništa ni reći,izvađen desni jajovod
trudimo se i trudimo.....ništa
03-2013  IVF, dobila 4 stanice,3 izvadili i 1 odmah maknuli,ostale dvije odlične,super se dijele,vraćene 3 dan nakon punkcije,nažalost ništa se nije uhvatilo  :Evil or Very Mad: 
04-2013 pokušaj u prirodnom ciklusu,nažalost folikul puknuo,inseminacija...opet ništa
mene zanima ako je netko imao iskustva: 7 dana prije očekivane menge imala sam smeđi iscjedak i tako konstantno 7 dana,sad sam dobila mengu.U Vinogrdskoj kažu valjda hormonski poremećaj.Da li je još nekom bilo tako sa iscjedkom???

----------


## mimi81

> Ksena je ovo pitala prije koji dan, ima li netko od vas gore tko zna odgovoriti na ovo pitanje,* da li se stvarno samo koriste i dijele puregoni za stimulaciju i ako je tako, zašto?*
> 
> I da, i ja pozdravljam sestre


Danas su tri žene dobile u postupku puregone. Jel tu itko gleda koji lijek kojoj pacijentici odgovara?

----------


## Konfuzija

> Dobar dan cure,ja sam nova
> Evo moje povijesti
> 2010. 11 mjesec + na testu!!!presretni
> 2010. 12 mj   izvanmaterična trudnoća.....ne trebam više ništa ni reći,izvađen desni jajovod
> trudimo se i trudimo.....ništa
> 03-2013  IVF, dobila 4 stanice,3 izvadili i 1 odmah maknuli,ostale dvije odlične,super se dijele,vraćene 3 dan nakon punkcije,nažalost ništa se nije uhvatilo 
> 04-2013 pokušaj u prirodnom ciklusu,nažalost folikul puknuo,inseminacija...opet ništa
> mene zanima ako je netko imao iskustva: 7 dana prije očekivane menge imala sam smeđi iscjedak i tako konstantno 7 dana,sad sam dobila mengu.U Vinogrdskoj kažu valjda hormonski poremećaj.Da li je još nekom bilo tako sa iscjedkom???


I ja sam znala imati lagani spotting prije menge, pa se idućih mjeseci nije ponovilo. Organizam se malo zblesira od svih tih hormona, ako ti nastavi tako, onda se obrati doktoru, za jedan mjesec i to poslije postupka ja ne bih dizala paniku.
Koje si godište, kako to da si dobila samo 4 stanice?

----------


## dazler

Hvala na odgovoru,1976.godište
A za stanice,pa nisam baš dobro reagirala na menopure

----------


## doanna

ja sam u prvoj stimulaciji dobila menopure i katastrofa loše sam reagirala na njih, a cura koja je isto sa mnom bila na prvoj stimualciji dobila je puregon, ja mislim da u Vg ovisi koji doktor ti daje stimulaciju, na kraju, krajeva od dr. do dr. se jako razlikuje terapija koju dobivamo i poslije transfera

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Koliko sam shvatila samo ide Menopur (većinom), a Gonal nitko?? 
Treba prije svega sjesti i popričati sa dr koji daje protokol!!! Znam da sam ja sada, iako mi je bio prirodnjak, zamolila prof Kunu da mi pregleda nalaz spolnih hormona i štitnjače, jer mi je antiTPO bio dosta visok...
Ako mi šutimo i ne pitamo, onda ni sa druge strane nema priče....
Ostala sam u kontaktu sa curom koja ima 36, prva stimulacija i ne zna apsolutno ništa niti se za što informirala...ali niiišta - ni što je punkcija, ni što je ET , ni štoperica...znam da samo svi različiti, ali ako ideš u nešto delikatnije - daj si malo truda pa pročitaj malo o tome.....

----------


## mimi81

Kad sam bila prošle godine u postupku dobila sam gonale.

----------


## dazler

ovaj mjesec pauziram,pa ću slijedeći u prirodnjak,pa u 07 ponovno stimulacija.
vidjet ću šta će mi dati u 07mj.
ne znam ni sama više.Recite mi cure šta još koristite od prirodnih sredstava da malo pogurnete tu trudnoću  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam kupila čaj od vrkute i marulje i maca prah.Ima li tko još kakav savjet?

----------


## doanna

ja se nadam zapravo rukama i nogama ću se boriti da u 9.mjesecu ne dobijem opet menopure

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zato sam i spomenula te Menopure i Vg, jer znam da mi je dr u drugoj klinici rekao - da po mojim nalazima i godinama ne treba menopur, nego Gonal...
Tada sam super reagirala i na Klomifen sa 3 Gonala, pa nije uspjelo ( prije 4 g) ...no sjećam se da  prije 2-3 g , većinom se davao Menopur "starijim" pacijenticama čije su ovarijske rezerve bile manje, a nama "mlađima" Gonal....pa ja sad više nisam tako mlada i tko zna....

----------


## amazonka

Ja imam godine i na Menopure nisam nikako reagirala. Imala sam prazan aspirat. Na Gonale i Puregone reagiram puno bolje, dapače jako dobro.

----------


## pirica

> Koliko sam shvatila samo ide Menopur (većinom), a Gonal nitko?? 
> Treba prije svega sjesti i popričati sa dr koji daje protokol!!! Znam da sam ja sada, iako mi je bio prirodnjak, zamolila prof Kunu da mi pregleda nalaz spolnih hormona i štitnjače, jer mi je antiTPO bio dosta visok...
> Ako mi šutimo i ne pitamo, onda ni sa druge strane nema priče....
> Ostala sam u kontaktu sa curom koja ima 36, prva stimulacija i ne zna apsolutno ništa niti se za što informirala...ali niiišta - ni što je punkcija, ni što je ET , ni štoperica...znam da samo svi različiti, ali ako ideš u nešto delikatnije - daj si malo truda pa pročitaj malo o tome.....


na vv menopur uvijek 2-5js
vg prvi put gonal 3js
sad idem s puregonom pa ćemo vidit

----------


## Lotta81

Znači da kad dođem u 9. mj. da očekujem Puregone. Hm... budemo vidjeli što će biti. 
E sad, kad sam bila u stimulaciji u 2 mj. dr me pitao na što bolje reagiram. Rekla sam gonale (ali do sada ništa osim njih nisam koristila), tako da sam njih i dobila.
S njima dobila bi od 5 do 11 stanica. Menopuri me baš ne oduševljavaju, jer pričala sam sa par žena, što mlađih što starijih i ni jedna nije baš nešto reagirala na njih.

----------


## Konfuzija

Istina, Menopuri su se uglavnom davali starijim pacijenticama jer je miks FSH i LH navodno davao kvalitetnije j. st. Ja sam sretnica, dobro reagiram i na Gonale i Menopure, ali mi ovih drugih treba više i stimulacija duže traje. S Puregonima nemam iskustva, ali oni su sličniji Gonalu jer se radi o čistom FSH (u jednom je alfa, u drugome beta, ne sjećam se više točno).
Stvar je u tomu da se ne može unaprijed 100% predvidjeti kako ćete reagirati na što, ali ako već znate da je prethodna stimulacija ispala loše, onda je ok tražiti u sljedećoj nešto drugo (ili jaču terapiju).

----------


## doanna

ja sam s menopurima dobila 2js od 6 folikula

----------


## Konfuzija

> ja sam s menopurima dobila 2js od 6 folikula


To je dosta slabo. AMH, FSH, AFC... Radila?

----------


## doanna

AFC nisam, ne znam šta je to, FSH ok, AMH zadovoljavajući, ma mislim da bi bilo i više js od ovih 6 folikula ali dali su mi prerano štopericu i od te dvije js koje sam dobila jedna je bila nezrela

----------


## Konfuzija

Čuj, meni izgleda da je i stimulacija mogla biti bolja. U tvojim godinama bi se više toga moglo i trebalo dobiti ako je sve u redu. (AFC je brojanje antralnih folikula, prediktor ovarijalne rezerve, ali ako su FSH i AMH u redu, uglavnom ga ne traže.)

----------


## doanna

ja sam bila vadila inhibin B, ali koliko sam skužila on govori o situaciji konkretnog ciklusa, jel tako? Ma ja sam toliko bila razočarana ovom stimulacijom, zapravo krajem preuranjene punkcije, vidiš da sam s klomifenima imala 3js, a šta je klomifen u odnosu na menopur, ništa posebno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ovaj ICSI beta 0...u jesen opet sve od pocetka.. :Sad:

----------


## amazonka

žao mi je...  :Sad: Kad-tad će uspjeti. Sad se do jeseni dobro odmori.

----------


## andream

ŽB, žao mi je. Ali naravno budite uporni, vjerujem da ćete ostvariti ubrzo T.

----------


## dazler

žao mi je.....ali sigurno će na jesen biti bolje :Very Happy:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jesmo uporni..jesen je nasa..otplakali i necak nas u kino izveo na crtic pa je lakse  :Smile: 
Hvala na podrsci ...zovem u pon. Gore i prebacujem ljekove sa 6 mj na 10i..ako uspijem..

----------


## doanna

žm...znaš sve  :Sad:  možda se i družimo na jesen  :Wink:

----------


## dazler

Cure zanima me,sada kada u 07 mjesecu budem ponovno u VG išla na stimulirani,da li ponovno moram napraviti sve nalaze (hormoni,hepatitisi.......)
Pitat ću ja i njih kada odem na kontrolu u 06 mjesecu,ali da se pripremim

----------


## doanna

a kad si radila sve te pretrage? Obično kažu dr. ako je potrebno napraviti neku novu pretragu.

----------


## dazler

Bila sam na stimuliranom IVF-u u 03-2013,prije toga sam napravila pretrage

----------


## dazler

Doanna ,ti si isto bila 03-2013 na IVF-u,možda smo se i srele :Laughing:

----------


## doanna

ma ne moraš onda sigurno nikakve pretrage raditi, ja razmišljam da li ću ja morati na pretrage jer će meni u 9. mjesecu biti godina dana kako sam radila pretrage  :Cekam:  vrlo vjerojatno da smo se srele, super da si stigla u 7.mjesecu opet na stimulirani....
ja pauziram da 9. mjeseca, a do tada se posvećujem sebi i sm, radit ću na pričišćavanju organizma i promjeni prehrane, očito je da nešto trebam mijenjati

----------


## dazler

i ja,počela sam piti čaj od vrkute,marulje i maca prah i pothitno moram izbaciti slatko :Smile: 
držim fige i da se što manje srečemo,jer to znači da smo uspjele :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

e zanima me taj maca praha, gdje si ga kupila i koliko košta?

----------


## dazler

imaš ga u bilo kojem bio&bio dućanu,cijena je oko 60 kn (zaboravila sam već),onako okus mi je fuj,ali preživi se

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Doanna...ne vidimo se u 9 mj..ja se upisala za 10 mj, a ti ćeš do tada biti debela i T  :Razz: 
Prestala sam sa lijekovima u subotu, a M nema još...danas trebala dobiti, pa niš...samo da mi se ne "pošemeri" M sad...odrađujem sve od početka...briseve, papu, hepatitise i ostalo...

----------


## doanna

> Doanna...ne vidimo se u 9 mj..ja se upisala za 10 mj, a ti ćeš do tada biti debela i T 
> Prestala sam sa lijekovima u subotu, a M nema još...danas trebala dobiti, pa niš...samo da mi se ne "pošemeri" M sad...odrađujem sve od početka...briseve, papu, hepatitise i ostalo...


to je dr. tražio da radiš sve te pretrage ponovno? joj meni nisu ništa rekli za nove pretrage  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Moji su stari...i to dosta....briseve i papu radim ionako radi sebe, ne njih...a poslužiti će mi u 10 mj...hormone ne - to imam svježe...a hepatitise i ostalo sam radila 2008....nije mi nitko ništa rekao da moram-ali hoću...  :Smile: 
I da...evo stigla moja M ...nikad ju nisam ovako očekivala sretno....

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo cure, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 

*Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*

----------


## theorema

ja sam dobila gonale, a koliko sam tamo bila uvijek se samo gonali djelili.. kod mene je LH visok, pa mogu samo puregon ili gonal dobiti, uz to mi  daju supresiju LH

*dazler* marulju samo do ovulacije piti, ja ju kombiniram s kaduljom, manje je odvratna, vrkutu samo nakon O, to je zapravo prirodni progesteron, drugo ne uzimam
nemoj to piti za vrijeme stimulacije
dobar je vitex koliko sam čula, spušta prolaktin, ali ja ga ne smijem jer uzimam bromergon po tom pitanju

pretrage nisam trebala ponavljati

----------


## Inesz

cure, napišite i kakvu ste stimulaciju primale u zadnje vrijeme, koliko ste i kojih lijekova imale u stimulaciji, koliko jajnih stanica ste dobile, koliko zametaka, je li bilo zametaka za zamrznuti... 

hajmo, hajmo...pišite, nije teško to napisati a ovo su važna pitanja i važne stvari.

anketa-kliknite link iz kadaunina posta.

----------


## amazonka

evo još jednom
1. dijagnoza amh 5,1, muška neplodnost oligoasteho...
2. godine 42
3 od 2.d.c. Puregon 4 amplule dnevno (ukupno 39 komada i 5 cetrotidea)
4. dobili 6 jajnih stanica, ali 4 za oplodnju
5. vraćena tri zametka treći dan
6. za zamrzavanje ostalo 0

----------


## dazler

Hvala :Smile: 
znači kad počne pikanje,da zaboravim na čajeve

----------


## Dea2010

Imama pitanje za iskusne VV cure jer sam nova na VV-možda je malo bedasto, ali opet ću ga postaviti.  Prošli mjesec sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr.A. Rečeno mi ponoviti papu i briseve i opet doći 3 d.c na ostatak obrade. Kod mog soc.gin se dugo čeka na papu i briseve pa sam ja mislila otići nastaviti obradu bez toga i to donijeti kad bude gotovo. Hoće li mi praviti probleme zbog toga? Koliko znam papa i cb su samo preduvjet za postupak a ne za ostatak obrade, zar ne?

----------


## Dea2010

Ups, sorry ... kriva tema. Htjela sam postaviti pitanje na Potpomognuta na VV.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zatišje u VG???? Nitko u postupku??

----------


## ksena28

Fakat, jel ima koga u postupcima tamo trenutno? Kaj daju za stimulaciju?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hodnik je uvijek pun, ali ima dosta žena koje ni čule za Rodu i ne tipkaju ... i mene zanima što se daje za stimulaciju pošto u jesen krećem na full...

----------


## dazler

ja ti idem odmah na početku 07mj,pa onda javim

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ajde super...bar netko  :Smile: ..vidiš..nisam znala da ipak rade preko ljeta hm...

----------


## dazler

pogodilo me jer sam na početku,mislim da ih od 15.-20.07.,pa cijeli 08mj ni nema

----------


## Kadauna

> Hodnik je uvijek pun, ali ima dosta žena koje ni čule za Rodu i ne tipkaju ... i mene zanima što se daje za stimulaciju pošto u jesen krećem na full...


Pun hodnik? ja čujem da je tamo uvijek maks. 4-5 žena, sveukupno, folikulometrije, konzultacije i punkcije i transferi taj dan, a i punkcija bude dnevno maks. 3 često navodno i samo 1 ili 2, tako da pun hodnik po pričama i nije......... 

I krasno, dakle MPO centar u kojem radi 4 liječnika i 2 ili čak 3 biologa ne radi 1,5 mjeseci, krasno!

----------


## dazler

ma nisam rekla da ne rade,nego kad počnu godišnji,prorijede preglede i stimulacije
 i nisu u čekaonici baš 1-2 žene,bar ne kad sam ja bila.ima nas više,ali brzo se dođe na red

----------


## Kadauna

> pogodilo me jer sam na početku,mislim da ih od 15.-20.07.,pa cijeli 08mj ni nema


sorry, ja iz ovog isčitala da i ni nema uopće u tom periodu koji si navela. Svejedno, rade malo postupaka, vrlo je malo trudnoća tamo - bar forumskih - ali ih ima - amazonka  :Kiss: i često se čita i čuje za nezainteresiranost u postupke dr. T.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma ima žena u VG, kako sam pisala ima ih dosta koje nisu na forumima! Nije kao na VV, iako tamo sam bila 2009 g i bila je veeelika gužva...
Za trudnoće ne znam statistike, no za ovaj drugi dio Kadauninog posta - slažem se...

----------


## dazler

stvarno?
poprilično sam nova gore,pa baš sve ne znam.mene je malo izbedirao jer mi je AMH 6,6
a opet drugi kažu da je glavno da imam rezervu jajnih stanica.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mene ljuti što me recimo nitko nije poslao vaditi AMH , ni u VG a bome ni na VV- odraditi ću ja to sama, ali...nije više da sam u cvijetu mladosti pa da vrvim JSma...uf...ponekad baš budem ljuta na DR koji tako olako shvaćaju sve nas koji muku mučimo.....

----------


## dazler

pa šta nisi dobila onaj papir u kojem piše sve pretrage koje trebaš odraditi i ti i muž?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja sam na prvim konzult. bila u 9 /2011 čini mi se tako da...imam sve osnovne i mrvu proširene nalaze i to je to....a za AMH moram vidjeti gdje ću vaditi...

----------


## dazler

ja sam AMH i sve hormone vadila u Vinogradskoj (AMH plaćaš oko 200kn+ uputnica)
krvnu grupu,hepatitise,aids... u petrovoj
hoćeš li da ti napišem sve sa papira šta treba vaditi?

----------


## ksena28

Amh mozes vadit na uputnicu na vuku. Ako imas normalnog soc. ginica zamoli ga...

Tko zna kakva je statistika kod tomica i kune?! Navodno ni  oni sami ne prste od zadovoljstva...

----------


## Kadauna

Dazler, čini se da je generalno loše stanje u državnim MPO centrima u Hrvatskoj, nema sredstava, čini se također da se štedi na stimulacijama, pogledaj ovdje 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-Koliko-jajnih-stanica-i-embrija-ste-dobili-nakon-stimulacije-Imate-li-smrzlica
i reklo bi se po listi trudnica na  forumu da je ipak osjetno manje trudnoća nego prethodnih godina,  naravno, loše stimulacije = lošiji rezultati, samo za info, 15 j.s. je  idealan broj j.s. s najvećim izgledima za trudnoću, dokazano na skoro  pola milijuna ciklusa!!!!

* i usput molim da upišete svoje postupke na toj temi ukoliko se uklapaju.* 

AMH je pokazatelj rezerve jajnika odnosno ukazuje u to kako ćeš vjerojatno reagirati na stimulaciju, no tu zna biti raznih variacija, valjda misliš na broj antralnih folikula, neka ti to Dazel izmjere, tad ćeš znati a i tvoj liječnik čime raspolažete prije stimulacije. No kako Vinogradska ne radi kontrolni ultrazvuk na samom početku tog ciklusa, bojim se da je to promašeno tražiti od njih jer nećeš bez uzv znati na početku ciklusa u kojem stimulirati s koliko folikula možete računati za tu stimulaciju.......... 

Možda jednog lijepog dana se svi MPO centri u HR budu držali postupnika za MPO postupke/vidi str. 4 ustvari pročitaj sve, cijeli dokument:
HDHR POSTUPNICI


Priprema i planiranje individualizirane SO/stimulacije jajnika sastoji se:
· anamnestički podaci o ciklusu, prethodnom liječenju, dobi žene
· fizikalni pregled, ITM
· hormonska obradba – prema indikacijama, selektivno i racionalno
o FSH, LH, PRL, E2 (bazalne vrijednosti)
o T3, T4, TSH, antitiroidna protutijela
o Androgeni, inzulin, IR
*· utvrđivanje pričuve – rezerve jajnika (UZV, hormoni)*
*o broj antralnih folikula veličine 2-10 mm – antral follicular count – AFC*
*o antimüllerov hormon – AMH*

 aj baš kao štih-proba, Dazel, koliko od ovih pretraga su ti napravili u Vg?

----------


## dazler

šta kažete da je drugdje (perova,vv) bolje?
šta se ne trude dovoljno u vinogradskoj??

----------


## dazler

napravila sam:
-svi brisevi+papa(moj ginić)
-FSH,LH,E2,PRL,slobodni testosteron,DHEAS,TSH,TPO,AMH,progesteron u serumu (sve Vinogradska)
-markeri hepatitisa B i C,HIV 1 i HIV2,VDRL,KG i RH(u Petrovoj)
šta bi mi ti još preporučila?

----------


## Kadauna

pa koliko ja vidim, nedostaju ti još neke pretrage štitnjače - fT4 recimo i može još i fT3, i još ti nedostaju antitijela:TG-AT Dosadašnja ti je obrada čak i dobra i vjerujem da su oni vidjeli na uzv i broj antralnih folikula ali i veličinu jajnika, ne znam jesu li to napisali ti u tvoj karton/povijest bolesti? Kakav ti je FSH?
Ja iskreno uopće ne znam koja bolnica u HR baš dobro radi od državnih, stvarno se čini stanje dosta loše, nažalost  :Sad: (

----------


## dazler

FSH mi je ok
ajme,ponekad mislim da je što manje znaš,to bolje.dođeš ko neka glupača, i raduješ se svakoj pozitivnoj riječi

----------


## anddu

Moram se osvrnuti na te ft3 i ft4 hormone, meni ih u dubrovačkoj bolnici nisu dali vaditi bez preporuke specijalista-endokrinologa, što naravno nisam imala, iako sam uredno došla s uputnicom dr. opće prakse.

----------


## anddu

I dazler, u našim uvjetima stvarno ti ne stoji ta što manje znaš, to bolje. Jer, nažalost neke stvari moraš sam pratiti i kontroliorati, tipa briseve sam ja na svoju ruku radila svakih 6 mjeseci, a i na svoju sam ruku ponavljala spolne hormone, što je žalosno, ali je tako. I što više znaš to ćeš moći jasno i glasno tražiti od doktora, kako socijalnog gina tako i MPO-ovca

----------


## anddu

Lani Vinogradska nije radila postupke kroz cijeli kolovoz, zbog go

----------


## doanna

u 9. mjesecu bit će godina dana kako hodočastima u Vg, gužve ima, zapravo zavisi kada dođeš, najveće gužve su od 9h - 11h, oko 12h je najmanje gužve, i slažem se sa ŽB očito ih jako malo ima tu, dok sam bila na punkcijama i transferima, nikad nas nije bilo manje od 4 u sobi. AMH i INHIBIN-b sam morala odraditi po nalogu dr. T i tek sa tim nalazima me pustio dalje u postupke. 
Vi koje ste već duže u postupcima da li imate konkretnog dr. kojeg tražite ili kako kome dopadnete, mene izluđujete da kroz jedan postupak izredam se kod svih doktora i onda svaki put nanovo prepričavati i objašnjavati....
Rade u 8. mjesecu jer je mene dr. pitao da li želim na stimulirani u 8. ili 9. mjesecu....zapravo najviše kroz ljeto rade konzultacije za početnike

----------


## ivka13

zelimo-bebu, amh je meni predložio dr.Tomić da napravim s obzirom da je na moje uredne nalaze i ciklus očekivao bolju reakciju na stimulaciju. Soc.ginićka mi ga nije htjela napisat na uputnicu pod izgovorom kao to nije neki relevantan pokazatelj, na što sam ja zarežala ako je mpo doktor to napisao u svom mišljenju, onda to hoću vidjet na uputnici. Odradila to na VV, naručila sam se, niš nisam platila, vrlo brzo dobila termin i nalaz za 4 dana.

A što se tiče radnog vremena u Vg - rade cijelo ljeto - provjerila sa sestrama, kažu da su im ove godine uveli novi princip godišnjih odmora pa rade cijelo ljeto.

----------


## doanna

ivka na kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?

----------


## ivka13

Doanna, upravo iz tih razloga koje si navela, ja sam se u zadnje vrijeme oslonila isključivo na jednog doktora i prezadovoljna sam komunikacijom. Da ne kažem da poznaje anamnezu napamet i kad ga zovem telefonski, on se odmah sjeti tko sam i u kakvoj sam situaciji.

----------


## ivka13

> ivka na kakvoj si stimulaciji bila?


Gonali + cetrotide oba stimulirana postupka. Na klomifene nisam reagirala, tj. uvijek po 1js kao i u prirodnom jer su moji ciklusi ovulatorni i ok.

----------


## doanna

i ja sam tako nešto dogovorila sa doktorom, pa ću vidjeti u 9. mjesecu da li to funkcionira

----------


## doanna

ja još uvijek nisam shvatila kako se računaju klomifeni, pod kakav postupak?

----------


## ivka13

Klomifenske postupke sam radila za vrijeme Milinovićevog zakona i tada su se računali pod prirodni postupak. Ne znam kako se sada računaju.

----------


## Kadauna

pisalo je da se u Vg klomifenski postupci racunaju kao stimulirani

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Dazler* draga, ja sam odradila postupak u Vg pa znam koji mi trebaju nalazi - imala sam ih sve osim AMH - ponavljam, na koji me nitko nije slao...valjda nemam "dovoljno" postupaka iza sebe da se netko zabrine osim mene same !!
Mene zanima na koji ste način "dogovorile" sa bilo kojim DR da vas samo on prati?? Jer mislim da je nemoguće uskladiti ciklus s njima, osim ako ih privatno znate - e to je druga pjesma.
Meni je ovaj prirodnjak odradio igrom slučaja prof Kuna , ali folikulometriju i punkciju; ET dr Tomić...iako sam vidjela da pojedincima doktori dolaze sa odjela - no i to je danas normalno jer bi svatko vjerojatno tako postupio da ima nekoga poznatog! To ne zamjeram.
Što se tiče Klomifena - mislim da se računa u stimulirani....

Ja se nekako dvoumim...da li da idem nazad u VG ili opet na VV...karton imam u VV (valjda ga ne maknu ako te nema) iz 2008/2009; i MM je tamo odradio neke nalaze. Sada bi mogla na konzultacije ponovno da vidim kada bi me stavili u postupak....ne znam uopće smije li se tako - biti zapisan u jednoj klinici, a otići negdje dalje na konzultacije....
Tko ima pametno što za reći - molila bi da me savjetuje....

----------


## Dea2010

Možeš bez problema u koju god kliniku hoćeš. Imaš pravo promijeniti kliniku ili doktora ukoliko smatraš da trebaš. Koliko ja znam nitko ništa ne pita. Ja sam čak iznenađena kako moj soc.gin. nije pitao do sada zašto mu donosim preporuke sad od jednog, sad od drugog liječnika.  :Grin:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mislim da soc. ginića nije ni briga kod koga smo - samo da ima pokriće za uputnice da oni ne nadrpaju i to je to....
Dea2010..jesi ti kakve dodatne nalaze odrađivala...vidim da imaš dosta postupaka a niti jedna poz. beta...??

----------


## ksena28

ma nije ti problem mijenjati kliniku, niti ti to itko smije zabraniti!

u ovom trenutku, kada se štedi na svakoj stavci u svim bolnicama, odabir mjesta za ivf nikad nije bio teži.

vg - ima vrlo iskusnog, ali iznimno netoleratnog dr tomića i ja doista samo njega tamo priznajem! isto tako imaju uigranu i dobru ekipu u labosu.

vv - samo je alebić "stara iskusnjara", a ima koliko 6 godina staža u mpou. ekipa u labosu je isto relativno friška, a o novoj dokici da i ne pričamo...

nadalje, treba procjeniti i zato bi bilo dobro da više cura piše o svojim iskustvima, (pogledaj ŽB malo na anketi o postupcima), tko rabi kakve lijekove i kakve rezultate žene imaju. osim forumske statistike mi u HR relevatne i transparentne statistike nemamo nažalost! nije po meni u redu to što vinogradska svima šiba puregone, jer nismo svi isti, nemamo svi iste dijagnoze, a i činjenica da nema ranog uzva u fazi antralnih folikula na počecima stimulacija mi je, onako laički, šarlatanstvo...

danas stvarno nije lako odlučiti, svugdje se uz to i čeka... ali ti si na vv stara pacijentica, i to dr a, ako se sjećam, pa onda možda prije dođeš na red... ali ovo nije moj savjet i guranje tebe ili bilo koga na drugu kliniku! to je odluka svakog od nas i svak se mora znat nositi s posljedicama...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ksena ...hvala....slažem se sa skoro svim što si napisala.
Čitam sve, rjeđe pišem i vidim kako se stimulacije šibaju - slažem se da je nenormalno svima šibati isti lijek a da se nalazi ne gledaju. Toga je mene strah na VG! To je bar uređeno na VV sa ranim UZVom, pa se bar nešto vidi.
Ne smijem, radi sebe, napisati sve vezano uz nalaze, ali jedan sam sada na postupku dala koji je bio iz 2008 g...aloo...nitko nije ni pogledao. Jedino je prof Kuna zadnji put pogledao nalaz hormona i rekao da me antiTPO ne zabrinjava što je visok dokle god je TSH uredan.
U velikoj sam dilemi jer moram hendlati posao (koji gubim ako do 10 mj ostanem T) pa sam zato u Vg odgodila stim. za 10 mj - žalosno ali bar sam nekome mjesto napravila za lijekove..
Moram se raspitati što reći kod naručivanja kod dr A, ako bi nazvala recimo iduću M....o tome ću na VV PDFu....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I da...sry, nisam napisala s čim se ne slažem  :Smile: 
Mislim da bi dr T trebao malo više razgovarati sa pacijenticama i biti mrvu nježniji...samo toliko...  :Smile:

----------


## theorema

meni je dr T čist ok, nije baš pričljiv, al ga pitam pa mi sve objasni.
odmah na prvim konzl. su me poslali vaditi AMH i inhibin b..al to valjda ovisi o indikacijama, npr. ne ovuliram, pa je valjda posumnjao u ranu menopauzu..
ako netko ima cikluse normalnih duljina, i ok vrijednosti FSH, valjda ih odmah ne šalju vaditi AMH..
inače sam i kod endokrinologa na vg, pa su mi vadili sve T-ove, ogtt i svašta nešto

iskreno ne znam što bi s 15 stanica!? imala sam ih 13 na stimulaciji i bile su nikakve...
dr je rekao već na prvom UZV da je bolje imati manje kvalitetnijih folikula... nekako mi se čini da je to logično.. 
kad čujem od žena koje idu privatno isto nemaju puno js, uglavnom 8-11

----------


## bubekica

*ksena28* sto ne valja s doktoricom na VV? mozes i na pp.

----------


## ksena28

> I da...sry, nisam napisala s čim se ne slažem 
> Mislim da bi dr T trebao malo više razgovarati sa pacijenticama i biti mrvu nježniji...samo toliko...


ali s ovim se i ja slažem  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Nije istina da su 3 punkcije na dan, ja sam bila prošle godine 5 po redu za punkciju, došla u 8 h i punktirali me u 8,20 već.
Ovisi o ženinim ciklusima i terapiji toliko punkcija ima, puno žena ni ne dođe do punkcije jer nemaju što punktirati...nažalost. Nije da ne rade već i oni moraju na godišnji pa se sve dogovara ranije i računa na taj dio, isto kao u 1 mj. kad koriste drugi dio god.
Budite malo optimističnije jer dobra volja i optimizam treba unijeti i poticati....ne se ljutiti ..ne ne...
Curke sve što vas zanima možete pitati dr. koji vas je pregledao, sve će vam i sestre objasniti, naravno da terapija ovisi o nalazima i raznim čimbenicima. Kad sam ja išla svi su dobivali više manje menopure a ja u kratkom postupku prvi put i najslabija terapija, čisto da vide kako ću reagirati da mi ne bi kao napravili. Sve mi je dr. T i K objasnili i tako smo krenuli.
Dobila odmah 12js tri se dobro oplodile koje smo vratili 3 dan i dobila sam jedno srčeko na kraju.

----------


## Inesz

Mala Maja,
imaš li zamrznute embrije od tih 12 js?
I, da zašto su ti radili transfer 3 embrija?

----------


## doanna

ja sam jako pozitivna što se tiče Vg i svjesna sam svega, samo sam nestrpljiva, a da imamo jednog dr. koji te vodi kroz postupak život bi nam bio lakši, ja sam imala jednu konkretnu situaciju gdje su mi na pregledu bila dva doktora i nisu imali isto mišljenje u vezi dana davanja štoperice, jedan je htio prije drugi kasnije....kakav god bio dr. T u smislu susretljivosti smatram ga i dalje najstručnijim!!!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Imam svoju konkretnu situaciju sa prirodnjakom u 3 mj. Znam da je u prir. ciklusu teško pogoditi štopericu, pogotovo kad ste prvi put u obradi u određenoj bolnici/klinici.
No, nije mi to prvi postupak, za što sam donijela dokumentaciju - koja se trebala pregledati da se vidi da vrlo rano imam O - što sam i napomenula.
Jedan liječnik mi je bio na prvom UZv, no kada sam došla 9dc - opet sam napomenula da će O skoro i da mi folikuli pucaju brzo - DR je na to mahnuo rukom i rekao - neće to još i štoperica je bila prekasno. Da ne govorim da sam trebala na dan punkcije biti u 8 na stolu, ali sam bila u 10 - pa i da nije puklo dan ranije - puklo bi to jutro.
OK, idući mjesec mi je bio prof. Kuna i rekla sam mu za prethodni mjesec te je pažljivo pristupio postupku i bio super na punkciji ....
Znam ja da nisu oni Bogovi, ali ima ih gore, pa bi mogli pripaziti malo više...ionako budemo osjetljive i nervozne  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

Optimizam  je dobar, ali informiranost je jos bolja.
Evo i ti velis da su svi u vrijeme tvog postupka dobivali menopure. Pa to nije najbolja praksa! A ni vracanje tri embrija....

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpisujem ksenu u ovoj prvoj rečenici, nažalost ja sam skužila tek nakon xy postupaka to da možda moj MPO put ne bi bio tako dug da sam odmah došla u prave ruke. NIsam se nikad liječila u Vinogradskoj, govorim općenito i stvarno mislim da je bitan taj individualni pristup svakom pacijentu i isprobavanje onog što je najbolje za tu dotičnu osobu/par. Da sam se samo prepustila u ruke dr. i biologa ja nisam sigurna dali bih danas bila trudna, neke stvari sam skužila o nama i inzistirala npr. da nam umjesto ICSI rade IVF što se i pokazalo kao pun pogodak iako su me uvjeravali u nešto drugačije. Eto na kraju nije mi se optimizam toliko isplatio koliko informiranost!

----------


## doanna

žm i meni je na zadnjem prirodnom folikul puknuo dok sam čekala uzv, da sam bila u 8h na stolu imali bi šta punktirati ovako je bila banana

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ma o tome ti i pričam...

----------


## ivka13

ŽM što se tiče pripadnosti samo jednom doktoru, moje je iskustvo takvo da me na jednom transferu doktor čuo kako ponavljam da mi je to već peti postupak zaredom i imala sam 1001 pitanje popitanju metode i svega ostalog i tada me je nekako doktor uzeo kao svoju pacijenticu. Znači, nisam sama nikog tražila, jednostavno se čovjek sam ponudio. I kao što sam već napisala, tek od tada imam osjećaj da negdje pripadam, da netko misli na mene, prati moju situaciju i zajedno sa mnom planira daljnje korake. 
Nažalost, koliko sam shvatila, njima su sredstva poprilično ograničavajuća i ne krivim njih što nam svima daju istu terapiju, ali smatram da bi barem i tu istu terapiju trebali više individualizirati pacijenticama.

----------


## ksena28

> Nažalost, koliko sam shvatila, njima su sredstva poprilično ograničavajuća i ne krivim njih što nam svima daju istu terapiju, ali smatram da bi barem i tu istu terapiju trebali više individualizirati pacijenticama.


pa ne plaćaju oni terapiju iz svog džepa! cure dajte budite realne! 
sve ide preko javne nabave. ako nabavljaš puregone, menopure, gonale... sve ide na isti kalup! i ako želiš raditi ozbiljan mpo, čak i uz ograničena sredstva, nabavljaš varijaciju lijekova za stimulaciju!

----------


## ivka13

Javna nabava se objavljuje na godišnjoj razini, a ne na mjesečnoj, tako da, ako je netko imao krivu procjenu u natječaju, bolnica može birati između onog što joj se nudi i nadat se da će netko biti pametniji na slijedećem natječaju. A da li tu još postoje neke malverzacije između bolnica tko će što dobiti, to ne znam. Naravno da to ne ide iz njihovog džepa, ide iz našeg. Eto, imam staža cca 12 godina, moji poslodavci su uredno uplaćivali doprinose, imam dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje i onda dobijem odbijenicu većine zagrebačkih bolnica za neke laboratorijske pretrage za koje piše na njihovim stranicama da je moguće obaviti ih. Sada slažem te mailove u jednu konkretnu obavijest našem dragom ministarstvu.
Oprostite što sam otišla off topic, ali sam htjela naglasit samo jedno: sve to, nažalost, u ovoj našoj državi funkcionira na gore opisani način i zato ne krivim doktore. Mogu ih kriviti utoliko što se ne bore onoliko koliko se borimo mi pacijentice za naša prava. Ali čovjek jednom shvati da je to borba s vjetrenjačama.

----------


## ksena28

> Mogu ih kriviti utoliko što se ne bore onoliko koliko se borimo mi pacijentice za naša prava. Ali čovjek jednom shvati da je to borba s vjetrenjačama.


a o tome koliko se oni "bore" posvjedočili smo za vrijeme milinovićevog zakona, a bome i sad...

----------


## Kadauna

> meni je dr T čist ok, nije baš pričljiv, al ga pitam pa mi sve objasni.
> odmah na prvim konzl. su me poslali vaditi AMH i inhibin b..al to valjda ovisi o indikacijama, npr. ne ovuliram, pa je valjda posumnjao u ranu menopauzu..
> ako netko ima cikluse normalnih duljina, i ok vrijednosti FSH, valjda ih odmah ne šalju vaditi AMH..
> inače sam i kod endokrinologa na vg, pa su mi vadili sve T-ove, ogtt i svašta nešto
> 
> iskreno ne znam što bi s 15 stanica!?* imala sam ih 13 na stimulaciji i bile su nikakve...*
> dr je rekao već na prvom UZV da je bolje imati manje kvalitetnijih folikula... nekako mi se čini da je to logično.. 
> kad čujem od žena koje idu privatno isto nemaju puno js, uglavnom 8-11



mene baš zanima ovaj boldani dio theorema, tko je tebi rekao da su ti jajne stanice bile nikakve, i što to uopće znači? Nezrele su bile, prezrele? Ako je tome tako, onda je krivica više u njima ali teško da će ti to reći  :Smile: ) lakše je ovako reći "nisu jajne stanice bile dobre" nego li priznati npr. "bile su j.s. nezrele većina, drugi put bismo trebali štopericu dati dan kasnije i kasnije punktirati". 

Kojih si godina theorema?

Ovo objašnjenje:_ dr je rekao već na prvom UZV da je bolje imati manje kvalitetnijih folikula.._  vrijedi ali ne ovako paušalno, obzirom na tvoj PCOS je cilj dobiti ako je to moguće 15-20 j.s. i pokušati bez hiperstimulacije.......ali ovo što ti opisuješ meni izgleda više kao njihova greška........

Ovo što imaš PCOS i ne ovuliaš (zbog PCOS-a), vjerujem da je to razlog zašto su te slali vaditi AMH i Inhibin, vjerojatno su još htjeli jednu potvrdu onom što su na ultrazvuk vidjeli. Tebi je sigurno visok AMH?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> pa ne plaćaju oni terapiju iz svog džepa! cure dajte budite realne! 
> sve ide preko javne nabave. ako nabavljaš puregone, menopure, gonale... sve ide na isti kalup! i ako želiš raditi ozbiljan mpo, čak i uz ograničena sredstva, nabavljaš varijaciju lijekova za stimulaciju!


*Potpisujem Ksenu28 !!!*

Ma kako svima istu terapiju dati????? Pa zašto onda vadimo nalaze??? Znaš i sama da nije lijek za stimulaciju Andol pa da ga se svima može trpati jednako!! Ni Andol ne smije svatko, a kamoli ovo.....

----------


## doanna

slažem se sa curama, jajnica stanica ako je ima je ok, e sada ako je nezrela ili prezrela znamo gdje krivca treba tražiti. Ja imam jedno pitanje: da li je moguće da se nezrela jajna stanica ne može punktirati pa dr. kaže nije bilo jajne stanice, a zapravo ne radi se uopće u tome da je folikul prazan nego js nije zrela i ne može je se izvući? Ili ja baljezgam gluposti  :Confused:

----------


## Argente

Ne baljezgaš, mnogi inozemni stručnjaci zastupaju teoriju da ustvari nema praznog folikula nego da se stanica iz njega ne može izvući zato jer je nezrela.

----------


## Argente

Ali ne možemo odmah đonom na doktore, nije mala stvar pogoditi stimulaciju i tajming štoperice tako da su sve stanice idealno zrele, podrazumijeva se da će određeni broj otpasti.
Naravno, ako je taj određeni broj 13 od 15, onda je to ipak fail u protokolu.

----------


## dazler

Cure imam pitanje:
nakon stimuliranog IVF-a u 03-2013,menga mi se skroz poremetila
ok,prvu mengu poslije IVF-a sam dobila nakon 31 dana(inače mi je uvijek točna,svakih 26 dana.razumijem zbog hormona kasnila...)
slijedeća menga :20 dan smeđi iscjedak i tako 6 dana,a onda normalna menga
jučer opet nakon 20 dana smeđi iscjedak.....
u 07 mjesecu imam opet stimulirani IVF,ali kako ću znati da li da računam taj smeđi iscjedak kao prvi dan ciklusa ili tek kad procuri??
ima li tko iskustva ili sličnu situaciju?

----------


## bubekica

*dazler* 1dc racunas kad procuri, ovo prije je spotting. bilo je takvih dosta.

----------


## dazler

Hvala ti na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## doanna

jel moguće da nema ovdje cura koje su trenutno u nekom postupku, zanimaju me stimulacije, šta dobivate. Ja sam na hlađenju do 9. mjeseca  :štrika:  :alexis:  :Preskace uze:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pa to sam pitanje nekidan potakla, ali izgleda da nema nikoga tko je na forumu...kaže mi frendica da  je jučer bila gužva za poludit, ona i još 3 imale punkciju, te pun hodnik - tako da pacijentica ima ali nisu forumašice....

----------


## pirica

ima forumasica ali se nekima naprosto vise ne pise  :Smile:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

OOOOooo draga...razumit te mogu  :Kiss:

----------


## theorema

> mene baš zanima ovaj boldani dio theorema, tko je tebi rekao da su ti jajne stanice bile nikakve, i što to uopće znači? Nezrele su bile, prezrele? Ako je tome tako, onda je krivica više u njima ali teško da će ti to reći ) lakše je ovako reći "nisu jajne stanice bile dobre" nego li priznati npr. "bile su j.s. nezrele većina, drugi put bismo trebali štopericu dati dan kasnije i kasnije punktirati". 
> 
> Kojih si godina theorema?
> 
> Ovo objašnjenje:_ dr je rekao već na prvom UZV da je bolje imati manje kvalitetnijih folikula.._  vrijedi ali ne ovako paušalno, obzirom na tvoj PCOS je cilj dobiti ako je to moguće 15-20 j.s. i pokušati bez hiperstimulacije.......ali ovo što ti opisuješ meni izgleda više kao njihova greška........
> 
> Ovo što imaš PCOS i ne ovuliaš (zbog PCOS-a), vjerujem da je to razlog zašto su te slali vaditi AMH i Inhibin, vjerojatno su još htjeli jednu potvrdu onom što su na ultrazvuk vidjeli. Tebi je sigurno visok AMH?


mislim da me nisi dobro shvatila...
imam 28 godina, na prvom uzv 8dc dr je rekao da nije baš zadovoljan, ima previše folikula, pitala sam zašto, rekao je da je bolje kad ih je manje, da im je kvaliteta bolja, ali ajde, bar su ujednačene veličine.
bili su D 16 13 13 12 11 (...) i L 13 12 11 10 (...) punktirano ih je 13, zrelo je bilo 10, oplodilo se 8, ali svi su se slabašno razvijali, ostalo ih je 5, 2 su vraćene treći dan, ali nisu bile baš nešto, a ostale tri su se prestale razvijati kod njih u labu, pa nisu zamrznute. 
mene su od tih 13 toliko boljeli jajnici da ne znam kud bi s 20 stanica...a i što bih dobila s time.. mislim da tako na silu razvijene stanice nisu kvalitetne...
na kraju sam zaključila da bi bilo bolje da sam ih imala 5-7, lijepih, zdravih, s dobrim kromosomima, koje bi se htjele razvijati nakon oplodnje
ali kaj ja znam...to je moje mišljenje a nisam baš upućena u to..

AMH je normalan, slali su me da isključe ranu menopauzu.
mom neovuliranju nažalost doprinosi i hipofiza

----------


## Konfuzija

Kvaliteta jajnih stanica dobivenih stimulacijom nije ni bolja ni gora od onih koje se dobivaju u prirodnom postupku, a o čemu točno ta kvaliteta ovisi, e to je pitanje za milijun dolara. 
Sasvim drugo pitanje je koliko biolozi mogu (ili hoće?) odgovoriti na pitanje o kvaliteti konkretnih stanica dobivenih u pojedinom postupku i koliko je to indikator općenito kvalitete nečijih jajnih stanica, a koliko ovisi o ciklusu ili nekom drugom faktoru.
Previše je tu upitnika i premalo odgovora.

----------


## doanna

ja sam definitivno pristalica vjerovanja da kvaliteta js definitivno ovisi o ciklusu

----------


## Konfuzija

Možeš li to malo pojasniti, doanna? Želiš li reći da je različita od ciklusa do ciklusa?

----------


## pirica

ja ne znam cega sam pristalica, ali znam da u 2 od tri prirodnjaka nije bilo js, u onom kojem sam imala js nije bila zrela, a u stim uvijek dobim i oplodi se (jednom se nisu oplodile), e sad ti embriiji su od odličnih do loših i mislim da je za to upravo kriva kvaliteta js (ispravite me ako se varam) i gotovo sam sigurna da su mi folikuli koji rastu na lijevom (operiranom jajniku) prazni

----------


## doanna

da, mislim da je različita od ciklusa do ciklusa, jer naše tijelo reagira na stimulacije, stimulacija kao takva je ista, a kako to da u različitim ciklusima imamo drugačije reakcije, barem ja, tijelo definitivno treba biti pripremljeno

----------


## DaKa

Ja sam nova ovdje na forumu a i u MPO-u. Registrirala sam se da nekako preživim ovaj mjesec... Naime u ponedjeljak sam naručena na 1. folikulometriju u stimuliranom ciklusu (za sada samo Klomid) pa ako bude sve OK idemo na AIH. Naime svi nalazi su OK ali ništa se ne događa već 5 godina. Iako imam jednu vragolanku od 11 godina koja nikako da dočeka seku...

----------


## doanna

*pirica*, prazni folikuli su meni uvijek alarm u glavi, u smislu da prazno ne mora značiti da js nema, to isto tako može značiti da js nije zrela pa se ne može ni izvući. Jesi li kad išla na uzv nakon prirodne ovulacije da se vidi postoji li žuto tijelo jer to je znak da je js bilo i da je ona izašla.

----------


## pirica

> *pirica*, prazni folikuli su meni uvijek alarm u glavi, u smislu da prazno ne mora značiti da js nema, to isto tako može značiti da js nije zrela pa se ne može ni izvući. Jesi li kad išla na uzv nakon prirodne ovulacije da se vidi postoji li žuto tijelo jer to je znak da je js bilo i da je ona izašla.


isla sam i zt postoji ali svi mpo dr su mi reki da je jedino punkija _gotovo_ sigurna, tj samo se njome moze potvrdit jel ima js ili ne, zanimljivo je da svaki put kad je u prirodnjaku fol na lijevom jajniku nema js, i evo recimo sad u stim 3 fol lijevo 2 desno i 2 js (taj scenariji se vise puta ponavljao)

----------


## Konfuzija

*DaKa*, dobrodošla. Preživjet ćeš ti to, samo polako i strpljivo.

----------


## doanna

*Daka* , dobrodošla  s nama će to sve proći brže

----------


## ksena28

> Naime u ponedjeljak sam naručena na 1. folikulometriju u stimuliranom ciklusu (za sada samo Klomid) pa ako bude sve OK idemo na AIH.


čekaj malo?! ideš u stimulirani na klomifenima? ali na aih? ja to ne razumijem!

ideš na aih na klomifenima valjda? ili te stimuliraju klomifenima u stimuliranom kakti pa gubiš pravo na "pravi" stimulirani?

----------


## DaKa

Hvala cure na dobrodošlici.
Ksena 28, ne razumijem tvoje pitanje? Kako gubim pravo na "pravi stimulirani"? Rekli su mi klomifen 5 dana, 6 dan folikulometrija pa nastavljamo sa inekcijama menopura i vidjet ćemo koliko će biti folikula i šta ćemo dalje. Ovo mi je prvi postupak pa sam sada zbunjena tvojim pitanjem. Šta tu nije u redu?

----------


## anddu

DaKa onda vjerojatno ides na IVF ne AIH pogotovo ako nastavljas s menopurima

----------


## dazler

Daka dobro došla  :fige:

----------


## DaKa

Sada sam skroz zbunjena, a i ne snalazim se još najbolje u svim tim pojmovima. AM hormon mi je jako nizak pa nesmijemo čekati i ne idemo na prirodni ciklus već stimulirani, ali ako budu folikuli ok trebala bi biti inseminacija. Jesam li nešto možda krivo shvatila nešto dr.? Skroz ste me zbunile

----------


## ksena28

Daka, pobogu.

Ides li na aih - inseminaciju ili ivf - stimulirani postupak potpomognute oplodnje???

Cure, vi koje citate a ne pisete, a bome i dio vas koji pise, ne bi vam skodilo da se malo informirate prije postupaka, lakse cete se tako kad treba i izboriti za svoja prava!

Znaci, vinogradska ne siba vise po defaultu samo puregone.

----------


## DaKa

Žao mi je što se nisam uklopila u vas "iskusne" cure sa foruma. Nisam doktor i nisam stručnjak za MPO, ali pročitala sam i informirala se koliko sam smatrala da je potrebno. Željela sam samo nači nekoga da mi olakša ove dane čekanja i neizvjesnosti i mislila sam da ću tu naći srodnu dušu, izgleda da sam pogriješila. Imam dojam da ovdje glavnu riječ vode "učeni pojedinci" i omalovažavaju sve ostale. A mislima da i inseminacija spada u oblik MPO-a i može biti u prirodnom ciklusu ili stimuliranom. A razlikuuje se od IVF-a po mjestu gdje se odvija spajanje stanica. Pozdrav svima i puno sreće u daljnjim postupcima. Ipak ću kroz ovo prolaziti sama.
Mislim da tu sve piše lijepo...  http://www.betaplus.hr/medicinski-po...-oplodnja.html

----------


## dazler

Daka,ma sigurna sam da te nitko nije želio podcjenjivati,ja mislim da su svi ovdje dobrodšli.
Koliki ti je AMH? meni 6,6.Poslije vanmaternične trudnoće bila sam na dvije inseminacije i ništa.
prošla stimulirani IVF u 3mj,nažalost nije se primilo i sad čekam IVF u 07mj,ali zeza me spotting
Nemaš se razloga ljutiti,ovdje trebaju paliti samo dobre vibre  :Laughing:

----------


## DaKa

Sory ali kratka sam sa živcima i kada sam pročita tvoj post kao da mi je netko opalio pljusku, bila sam razočarana i očiju punih suza. No dakle, zaboravimo, AMH mi je 3,0 što je jako nisko pa bi inseminacija trebala biti u blago stimuliranom ciklusu a ne u prirodnom jer nemam baš previše vremena s obzirom na tako niski hormon. Ovo mi je prvi pokušaj ali mislim da nemam neke šanse jer je uzrok steriliteta nepoznat, a patimo se već 5 godina. prvo dijete smo začeli iz prve što bi se reklo...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Ksena*, i AIH se računa pod stimulirane ako ide Klomifen, barem mislim (?). Druga stvar, znamo kako su neki doktori škrti s informacijama, ni ja sama na početku nisam znala gdje mi je glava a gdje rep.
I na kraju, meni se čini da ni oni nisu sigurni što će kod DaKe raditi jer ima nizak AMH, a prvi joj je postupak pa ne znaju kako će reagirati. Ako bude 1 ili 2 folikula vjerojatno AIH (ako je spermiogram ok), a ako ih bude više IVF.
*DaKa*, na pravom si mjestu, što više se informiraj i pitaj doktore sve što te muči. I, naravno, sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

DaKa pozdrav  :Smile: 
Jaooo kao da vidim sebe kad sam tanka sa živcima !!! ne se sekirat - to ti je baza svega ovoga - a pogotovo ne se sekirat na nekoga tko ti piše nešto što ne kužiš....
Zato smo ovdje da pomognemo....mislim da je Ksena htjela reći da je šteta da se "filaš" Klomifenom i Menopurom i naprave ti inseminaciju  - to i ja mislim. Uz takav protokol je bolje odraditi IVF jer u slučaju da dobro odreagiraš - možeš dobiti više jaj. stanica i možda i embrija. Ako te stimuliraju pišu ti to kao stimulirani postupak potrošen, a samo je inseminacija odrađena.
Javi što je bilo na prvoj folikulometriji i pitaj ih za vrijeme pregleda koliko ima folikula i koje veličine....naravno ako to želiš  :Smile:  
Pitaj ovdje sve što te zanima, ako nemaš iskustva - ako ne želiš javno - možeš pitati i određene forumašice na PP...
Uglavnom sretno i da se što prije zaokružiš  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Daka dobro nam došla.
Svakako je "šteta" da tako napišem potrošiti stimulirani postupak na inseminacije (AIH). Uz par menopura i jeftine klomifene, to se svakako ne bi trebalo brojati u "pravi" stimulirani postupak a sada kao što možda i znaš imamo pravo samo na 4 takva po novom zakonu. To je Ksena pretpostavljam htjela napisati.
Naravno da pacijenti ne mogu i nisu sretni s takvim mogućnostima, štedi se gdje se stigne, pa onda kad već ideš u stimulirani postupak, na tvome bih mjestu ipak tražila da se radi punkcija folikula i oplodnja izvan tijela, tj IVF/ICSI postupak. Pusti inseminacije, jako je mali postotak uspješnosti istih i kad si već pod lijekovima, pričaj s dr i traži ono što će ti realno povećati šanse za trudnoću. Jer ovaj će ti postupak sigurno brojati u jedan od četiri na koja imaš pravo (stimuliranih). Uz dva prirodna postupka, imaš pravo na ukupno 6 postupaka i na žalost tu će ti se vrata svih državnih klinika zatvoriti.
Sad samo polako dalje, čitaj i dalje forum jer ćeš naići na više nego korisne informacije. I u dobrim si rukama, i mi imamo jednog ljepotana iz Vg. Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Konfuzija od kad se to AIH računa pod stimulirane ako je s klomifenom?
U zakonu koliko se sjećam ne piše ništa o tome?
DaKa nije razlika samo u tome gdje se spajaju j.s. i spermiji, IVF je malo kompliciraniji jer se izvlače j.s. iz jajnika tj. punktiraju...
isto tako može biti i opasno raditi AIH ili inseminaciju ako žena dobro odreagira i ima više od 3 folikula jer se ne može kontrolirati koliko će se njih oploditi pa može završiti sa trojčekima, četvorkama...zato tu treba biti posebno oprezan

----------


## DaKa

Hvala na podršci Konfuziji i ostalima. I ja mislim da tek kada se vidi broj folikula dr. odlučuje što dalje, jer ako ih je previše  nesmije ići inseminacija zbog moguće višeplodne trudnoće. Barem su meni tako rekli. A što se tiče nalaza i moji i muževi su svi OK i zato dr.predlažu prvo inseminaciju. Ako sam ja dobro shvatila imam pravo na teret HZZO-a 2 pokušaja inseminacije i 4 pokušaja in vitro oplodnje. Ako sam u krivu ispravite me.

----------


## Mali Mimi

4 pokušaja inseminacije, 4 IVF u stimuliranom i 2 u prirodnom postupku

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija od kad se to AIH računa pod stimulirane ako je s klomifenom?
> U zakonu koliko se sjećam ne piše ništa o tome?


Rekoh da nisam sigurna, mi nažalost nikada nismo bili za AIH. Ali da Klomifen računaju kao stimulaciju u Vg, to stoji.

----------


## ljube

Mali Mimi, baš tako,a i nigdje u Zakonu ne piše da inseminacija mora biti u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu:

(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.

----------


## DaKa

> 4 pokušaja inseminacije, 4 IVF u stimuliranom i 2 u prirodnom postupku


Tako sam i ja pročitala u Zakonu o MPO-u, ali neznam zašto mi je dr.rekao 2 pokušaja inseminacije. Možda se zabunio

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa vidim da i drugi spominju to pa mi nije jasno jel to onda Vinogradska broji u stimulirani IVF ako se koriste klomići + par menopura za AIH?

----------


## andream

Onda ti je najbolje pitati dr da li će ti u slučaju inseminacije (ako će se raditi) ista biti uračunata u stimulirani postupak. Jer tumačenje HZZOa bilo je da se već sama upotreba lijekova menopur/gonal računa kao stimulirani postupak, koje spominješ da ćeš sada dobiti.

----------


## Konfuzija

_(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.
_
NN 86/12. Eto. Mimi je bila u pravu. (A ja ne čitam prethodne postove.  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Onda ti je najbolje pitati dr da li će ti u slučaju inseminacije (ako će se raditi) ista biti uračunata u stimulirani postupak. Jer tumačenje HZZOa bilo je da se već sama upotreba lijekova menopur/gonal računa kao stimulirani postupak, koje spominješ da ćeš sada dobiti.


Ova odredba je bila vezana za prošli zakon kad smo imali pravo kao na 6 stimuliranih postupaka (vezano uz gonale i menopure) a dali je to još uvijek na snazi budući da se zakon ipak promjenio?

----------


## ksena28

Eto, sad kad smo se svi informirali ispada da nitko nije pametniji. Ja i dalje mislim da ce Daki radit Ivf. A to sto je osjetljiva, ah pobogu... svi smo  bili na pocetku, nije  ovo vrtic pa da samo sibamo vibrice i skacemo,  mogli bi ovdje svi skupa nesto i naucit.

I daka, ja bih na tvom mjestu trazila jasno objasnjenje kako ce ti racunati postupak ako ti uz menopure budu  radili aih. Mos se ljutit koliko hoces, ali to ti je zasad od svih postova najveca podrska! Jer ako ispucas na aih pravo na 4 stimulirana, jao si ga i tebi i svim buducim curama koje  ovdje budu samo trazile podsku!

----------


## ljube

Računati inseminaciju u blago stimuliranom ciklusu u stimulirani IVF bi bio nonsense, to je miješanje krušaka i jabuka.

----------


## ksena28

Pa jesmo li sigurni da se to nece dogoditi?

Daka, jesi radila hsg?

----------


## DaKa

> Pa vidim da i drugi spominju to pa mi nije jasno jel to onda Vinogradska broji u stimulirani IVF ako se koriste klomići + par menopura za AIH?


Mislim da ne, za AIH se nigdje u zakonu ne spominje stimulirani ciklus ili prirodni. Po meni se moj možebitni AIH ovaj mjesec nemože ubrojiti u IVF stimulirani jer sam si te klomiće ionako sama kupila, nisu na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## DaKa

> Računati inseminaciju u blago stimuliranom ciklusu u stimulirani IVF bi bio nonsense, to je miješanje krušaka i jabuka.


U potpunosti potpisujem. Tako je.

----------


## DaKa

> Pa jesmo li sigurni da se to nece dogoditi?
> 
> Daka, jesi radila hsg?


Da jajovodi obostrano prohodni, zato se prvo i preporuča inseminacija, a tek ako ne bude uspjeha IVF.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Mislim da ne, za AIH se nigdje u zakonu ne spominje stimulirani ciklus ili prirodni. Po meni se moj možebitni AIH ovaj mjesec nemože ubrojiti u IVF stimulirani jer sam si te klomiće ionako sama kupila, nisu na teret HZZO-a.


Tako su te uputili da si sama kupiš ili... ? Menopure ćeš onda isto sama nabaviti? Je li to uobičajena praksa kod inseminacija?

----------


## masal

Draga DaKa , nemoj se zamarati sa niskim AMH-om , to zaista nije mjerilo, treba se sve posložiti da bi bilo rezultata, kada bi neki od lječnika gledali stalno u hormonske vrijednosti onda ni nebi bilo dječice. Da naši lječnici sve znaju onda bi svaka od nas imala barem po dvoje djece, no nažalost njihovo znanje nije baš tako veliko, prije bih rekla da je to igra na sreću a što će ti i reći svaki pošteni doktor.Prošvrljaj po forumima pa ćeš vidjeti da su žene koje su bile otpisane na kraju svega rodile i začele na najprirodniji način. Meni su rekli da nemrem proizvesti ni j.s. a eto ja ih proizvodim, možda se baš dogodi da jedna od njih bude ona prava.
No i ako živite u stresu i stalnoj jurnjavi kao i večina nas onda ti i to može biti jedan od problema.LJepi podrav :Smile:

----------


## masal

Kako kome, žao mi je ali nisam se mogla suzdržati.

----------


## DaKa

Klomifen ne ide na recept i mora se kupiti, a drži ga samo jedna ljekarna. Za dalje još ne znam trebala bi saznati drugi tjedan. Ja gdje god sam čitala za inseminaciju uvijek se spominje stimulacija klomifenom i menopurom ili nečim sličnim, praćenje folikula folikulometrijom i davanje štoperice da bi se mogla inseminacija odraditi u pravo vrijeme. A kako to rade u našem zdravstvu tek ću, nadam se, vidjeti. Dosta mama sam čula da je uspjelo na taj način, uz uvjet da su jajovodi prohodni, naravno.

----------


## DaKa

hvala Masal na podršci, da jurnjava i stres...200 na sat. :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

U našim bolnicama nije baš praksa stimulacije klomifenom i gonalom/menopurom za AIH to je prije izuzetak nego pravilo, stimulira se obično samo klomifenima koji su dosad išli na recept ne znam kad se to promjenilo, jesi ti sigurna da ne idu?

----------


## dino84

Klomifeni idu na recept, samo ginekolog ne napiše onaj elektronski, nego plavi papirnati. S tim receptom se ide u ljekarnu i ako slučajno nemaju klomifena, naruče ih, dođu za dva, tri dana. Prijateljica je tako dobila klomifene u ponedjeljak, ne vjerujem da se nešto u ova tri dana promijenilo.

----------


## theorema

to sam baš i ja htjela napisati. klomići su besplatni uz plavi recept, ima ljekarna u zaboku koja ga stalno ima, vjerojatno se u zg može naručiti

----------


## DaKa

> Klomifeni idu na recept, samo ginekolog ne napiše onaj elektronski, nego plavi papirnati. S tim receptom se ide u ljekarnu i ako slučajno nemaju klomifena, naruče ih, dođu za dva, tri dana. Prijateljica je tako dobila klomifene u ponedjeljak, ne vjerujem da se nešto u ova tri dana promijenilo.


Da idu na recept, privatni, i plaća se puna cijena. Ja nisam dobila plavi recept, nego crni pisan rukom. Mogu se nabaviti samo iz uvoza, u Hrvatskoj se ne proizvod,e i koliko sam se ja raspitivala nema ih u svakoj ljekarni.

----------


## Inesz

DaKa
koliko imaš godina?

----------


## DaKa

36

----------


## andream

Zapravo bi s godinama i tvojom rezervom (AMH) trebalo preskočiti inseminacije i odmah ići u IVF/ICSI postupak. To bi ti znatnije povećalo šanse za trudnoću. A opet, meni je doktor u 37-oj kad smo startali (druga bolnica, VV) započeo postupke inseminacijama, prije toga slao na HSG i time smo zapravo izgubili nešto više od pola godine truda. Tek smo iz dva stimulirana postupka (prvi IVF, drugi ICSI) ostvarili trudnoću.

----------


## DaKa

Nije baš utješno

----------


## andream

> Nije baš utješno


Znam. Ali to je na žalost realnost u MPO-u. Moraš znati da je uspješnost oko 8-10% za inseminacije po postupku, znači svaki 10. postupak ugrubo završi trudnoćom. Kod IVF postupaka, dakle prave izvantjelesne oplodnje, taj % je ipak veći i uspješnost stimuliranog postupka iznosi oko 30%.

----------


## Inesz

oh, da... draga DaKa...

andream ti dobro kaže. na žalost, ne možemo te tješiti...ovdje smo da ti napišemo naša iskustva i ono što znamo o mpo. jesmo tu i da damo podršku jedne drugooj, ali u prvom redu da pomognemo informacijama...

36 godina i amh 3 pmol/l nije baš sjajna situacija. 

ali, nemoj tonuti, nemoj se bedirati-to ne znači da ne možete uspjeti. to znači  da nemate puno vremena radi smanjene zalihe i tvojih godina.

dobro su ti cure napisale-sada polako, vidi kako ćeš reagirati na terapiju, koliko će biti folikula i ako bude prikladna reakcija-više folikula-traži da ti rade ivf-veće su šanse za uspjeh.

----------


## DaKa

Takav je i plan, ako bude više folikula. Inseminacija ni nesmije ići ako je više od 2 folikula,. Hvala, sada samo moram čekati folikulometrije da vidim kako reagiram. Ja na to gledam kao da mi inseminacija daje još četri dodatne šanse.

----------


## andream

svaki je postupak šansa. ali ako već dobivaš menopure, ipak su to hormonalne injekcije, onda je svakako bolje da ti naprave izvantjelesnu oplodnju. tako ćeš jedino i saznati imaju li folikuli uopće jajnih stanica i kakve su kvalitete oplođene stanice, tj. embriji. inseminacije su ipak "pucnjevi naslijepo". sretno! meni su inače radili inseminacije u Vg samo kad su folikuli "pobjegli" u prirodnim ciklusima, prethodno planiranim za punkcije.

----------


## dino84

> Da idu na recept, privatni, i plaća se puna cijena. Ja nisam dobila plavi recept, nego crni pisan rukom. Mogu se nabaviti samo iz uvoza, u Hrvatskoj se ne proizvod,e i koliko sam se ja raspitivala nema ih u svakoj ljekarni.


Onda je to greska tvog ginekologa. Jer klomifeni idu na recept. Meni je napisao ginekolog recept i nisam nista placala. To je bilo u 2. mjesecu. I mojoj frendici ovaj tjedan. Istina je da su iz uvoza, bas zato se i narucuju jer ih nema u svakoj ljekarni.

----------


## DaKa

Čudan je taj naš zdravstveni sustav, ja sam platila, i moja kolegica koja ima apoteku i bavi se ljekovima je platila i svi su mi rekli da ne ide na recept, i u Vg

----------


## Argente

Slažem s ljube i Mimi, ne vidim razloga zašto bi se ženi stimulirani AIH obračunavao pod stimulirani IVF kada u zakonu nema odredbe o tome.
No, s obzirom na to da u našim državnim bolnicama stimulirani AIH nije standard već izuzetak (bar u posljednje vrijeme), a VG se (u isto to posljednje vrijeme) pokazala sklonom specifičnim interpretacijama zakona, ja bih za svaki slučaj još jednom provjerila kod doktora... morebit su konačno odlučili ići na ruku pacijentima  :Smile: 

I (naravno, pod uvjetom da se ostvari povoljniji scenarij) ne mislim da je AIH pogotovo stimulirani kod Dake gubitak vremena - nit je taj AMH baš toliko užasan, nit je Daka baš toliko stara, plus već ima jedno dijete i prohodne jajovode...meni su to isto četiri dodatne šanse; da ne idem dalje u detalje kako stim. i prir. AIH imaju različite stope uspješnosti, jednako kao i IVF po svjetskim i IVF po HR standardima  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sretno Daka i javi nam što kaže dr. kakva je računica, bit će vrijedna informacija ostalim curama!

----------


## DaKa

Hoću, hvala na podršci

----------


## Bojkica

Bok svima  :Smile: 
Ja sam jedna od odnih koja redovito čita i upija ono šta vi pišete. Budući da vas zanima koja stimulacija se dijeli u VG trenutno - ja sam koristila Menopur (sutra je punkcija pa budemo vidjeli kako je prošlo...). 
Inače, vo mi je prvi postupak u VG, prije sam hodala u SvDuh i moram priznati da sam se preporodila ovdje.

----------


## dazler

sretno Bojkica !!!!! :Taps:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bojkica dobrodošla i još brže otišla ( u trudnički PDF )  :Smile: 
DaKa...kako je prošao UZV???

----------


## Lotta81

DaKA i bojkica sretno

----------


## theorema

sretno cure!

----------


## dazler

Nema nikoga?
Kako prolaze IVF-i u 06mj?

----------


## DaKa

Obećala da ću se javiti ali nisam stigla, sve je ok, malo pretanak endometrij ali računamo da će ga estrofem popraviti. Trebam li ponjeti nešto sobom za inseminaciju ili neka priprema? Nisu mi rekli a ja zbunjena nisam pitala.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Trebaš ponijeti spavaćicu, papuče i čarape  :Smile:  Možda i nešto za čitati ako budeš čekala....
Koji ti je DC i koliko ima folikula...koliki su....daj piši nam...

----------


## dazler

Daka ja sam dva puta bila na inseminaciji u vinogradskoj i nisam ništa trebala ponijeti,iz čekaone sam išla ravno na inseminaciju,to ionako traje minutu i onda ležiš 15min i možeš kući.ne znam,tako je bilo sa mnom

----------


## DaKa

Znači ne nosim ništa. Imam 3 filikula 17-19 mm 9 DC. Primila sam štopericu. Peru me živci, neznam da li je to od previše hormona ili se bojim razočaranja.

----------


## dazler

zašto ideš na inseminaciju sa tri folikula? jesi sigurna da nije punkcija,pa IVF u prirodnom?

----------


## DaKa

Sigurna, stimulirani ciklus šanse da se sva 3 prime su 1:1000000. Možda budem taj 1

----------


## dazler

sreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetnooooooooooooo Daka  i javi nam!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DaKa

Hvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Kakav je protokol poslje postupka, mirovanje, trebam li se čuvati, izbjegavati kućanske poslove možda?

----------


## dazler

sve normalno,nemoj dizati utege :lool:  i teške stvari,ali ostalo sve normalno,odmaraj se ako si umorna.
a mužu možeš reći da moraš izbjegavati kućanske poslove :Laughing:

----------


## DaKa

Sada još da prođu ta 2 tjedna...... :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

da i ovdje dignem, please cure ako se još niste upisali, molim Vas da  upišete svoje stimulacije, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica, embrija,  smrzlića i to na ovom linku: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

HVALA!

----------


## dora<3

Pozdrav curke,

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo sa mpo postupokom u VG ...

Dijagnoze :  JA 85-sve ok
                  MM 82- oa do a

Nakon svih mogućih kombinacija da nešto napravimo prirodnim putem umorili smo se i shvatili da je to ipak nerealno očekivati ... 

Nakon svih odrađenih pretraga ušli smo na listu za lijekove za 05/13 i tako je krenula priča sa našim 1. postupkom icsi-a:

Stimulacija : Puregon, Decapeptyl , štoperica Brevactide  - 4 js - prilikom punkcije utvrdili su da mi je lijevi jajnik jako visoko te da ga neće niti punktirati tako da sam ostala na 1 oocitu sa desnog jajnika. Taj mali borac je oplođen i vraćen kao 8stanični 3 dan. U međuvremenu šopam se duphastonima 3x1,decortin 3x1, andol 100 1x1, folacin 2x1, crinone gel 8% 1x1 ... e i da ne zaboravim pijem i eutirox jer sam operirala štitnjaču.

Vrijeme između transfera i prve bete sam kratila prvih par dana ležanjem a onda su me počele loviti neke psihoze pa sam imala dan tuge, očaja i plača, pa dan sreće  i smirenosti,pa  dan straha i panike  itd... Tako svih 12 dana nisam samu sebe mogla prepoznati. Napravila test 9dt- pojavila se neka svijetla crtica koju sam mislila da samo ja vidim jer ju silno želim vidjeti. 
Dobronamjeran savjet-  NE RADITE TESTOVE DO BETE!
Nemam nikave simtome trudnoće osim klasičnih pms simptoma i bijelog vodenog iscjedka kojeg pripisujem kao poslijedicu crinone gela.

Beta 11dt -  68
Beta 14dt- 237
Čekamo sutra da vidimo šta će 3. po redu beta pokazati...  :Undecided: 

Na kraju samo da pohvalim osoblje na odjelu humane reprodukcije u vg jer su svi i više nego divni i pristupačni. 

Javim daljnji ishod i držim fige svima nama da ostvarimo svoje naveće snove - *svoje mirisne smotuljke u naručju*.  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Dora čestitam i želim ti da za 9 mjeseci rodiš bebicu, a u međuvremenu neka trudnoća bude školska! Sretno!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Dora bravo... :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Dora cestitke,samo tako dalje....
P.S. od koliko miligrama decortin uzimas?

----------


## Inesz

dora,
zašto andol i decortin u prvom postupku?

koliko imaš godina? 


čestiam na trudnoći i sretno dalje

----------


## dora<3

> Dora cestitke,samo tako dalje....
> P.S. od koliko miligrama decortin uzimas?


uzimam od 5mg

----------


## dora<3

> dora,
> zašto andol i decortin u prvom postupku?
> 
> koliko imaš godina? 
> 
> 
> čestiam na trudnoći i sretno dalje



Ne znam zašto andol i decortin  , nism previše zapitkivala samo slušam upute doktora i to je to.
A što se trudnoće tiče jutros sam vadila treću betu pa ćemo vidjeti dali će još uvijekl rasti . JA se iskreno nadam da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## dora<3

:fige: Cure moje...

Beta 16 -ti dan  578 ,60     NEOPISIVI OSJEĆAJI ME PREPLAVLJUJU.

Strah me veselit se jer sad tek počinje agonija ...

 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

Smirit ću se i moliti  Bogu da sve prođe dobro  što i vama od srca želim jer problem neplodnosti boli ko najveća rana na svijetu.

----------


## dazler

Dora čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
ma sve će biti uredu

----------


## andream

Čestitam Dora. Ma zašto agonija - pa slijedi ti najljepše razdoblje u životu  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

Dora čestitam, lijepo je vidjete uspjehe s vg

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inesz...mislim da svi u Vg dobiju istu terapiju poslije ET....tako sam i ja dobila, starije od mene a i mlađe...ide svima isto...jedino što mi nije jasno da nikome ne preporučuju Utrogestan nego Crinone gel...meni čak rekli da ne moram ništa od toga ako ne mogu nabaviti Crinone brzo, samo da Duphastone i dalje pijem... :/

----------


## andream

To je onda nešto novije - u vrijeme kad sam ja išla u postupke, dobivali smo utrogestane nakon transfera.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja sam u 4 mj bila na postupku i dobila sve ovo nabrojano tj. dobije se papir na kojem je isprintano pa dobiješ zaokruženo što trebaš - sve cure s kojima sam komunicirala su dobile isto: Decortin, Duphastone, Crinone, Folacin i Andol ...

----------


## amazonka

I ja sam u četvrtom bila u postupku. Nakon et-a otpuštena uz Duphastone, Folacin i Andol100. Nikakav Decortin, ni Crinone gel. Ni meni nije poznato jesu li nekome u posljednje vrijeme dali Utrogestane.

----------


## dazler

ja sam bila u 03mj i pila duphastone,andol 100,folacin,decortin i utrogestane

----------


## tlukaci5

ja sam također bila koristila utrogestane u svakom postupku..

----------


## amazonka

Lijepo. Kad sam bila kod privatnika uvijek sam bila otpuštena uz Utrogestane. U Vg sam dobila samo Duphastone. Vidim da tamo ipak daju Utrogestane. U čemu je kvaka?

----------


## ljube

amazonka, mikroniziranom, prirodnom progesteronu (Utrogestan, Crinone gel) obično se daje prednost u odnosu na sintetske gestagene (Duphaston) u humanoj reprodukciji:

http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=522

----------


## DaKa

Ja sam nakon inseminacija dobila Duphaston a ne Utrogestan, trebam li se brinuti?

----------


## bubekica

> Ja sam nakon inseminacija dobila Duphaston a ne Utrogestan, trebam li se brinuti?


ne, kod inseminacije funkcija zutog tijela (koje luci progesteron) nije narusena.

----------


## amazonka

ljube, hvala. Sve mi je to već odavno jasno. Samo sam pitala, onako.
DaKa, ti ne trebaš brinuti.

----------


## DaKa

OK

----------


## theorema

decortin ide pcofkama

----------


## Konfuzija

Tja. Ja ga dobijem a nemam PCOS. Ne znaju valjda više što bi sa mnom.

----------


## dazler

Ja nemam PCOS, a isto sam u 03mj na postupku dobila decortin,kao i sve cure koje su bile u postupku u 03mj

----------


## doanna

kad terapiju daje dr. T onda je to samo duphastona i folna, kada terapiju daje dr. G onda je to i andol i decortin i duphaston i folna i crinone gel

----------


## amazonka

> kad terapiju daje dr. T onda je to samo duphastona i folna, kada terapiju daje dr. G onda je to i andol i decortin i duphaston i folna i crinone gel


Meni je terapiju dao dr. T. Znači to je to.

----------


## Konfuzija

Nije baš tako. I meni je terapiju dao dr. T. Decortin, Andol, Folicin, Duphaston, Crinone i Clexane.

----------


## doanna

> Nije baš tako. I meni je terapiju dao dr. T. Decortin, Andol, Folicin, Duphaston, Crinone i Clexane.


da naravno da ne mora biti baš tako, ali kod mene je bilo, čak i kod AIH-a

----------


## dazler

Cure imam pitanje : u 07 mj sam na u stimuliranom IVF-u,da li da nastavim piti čaj od vrkute i zdravca ,ili je bolje da sa tim prestanem za vrijeme stimulacije?

----------


## ivka13

Decortin, Andol, Duphaston, Folacin i Crinone gel su valjda postali uobičajena terapija, i ja sam isto dobila u zadnjem postupku. Decortin se ne daje samo u slučaju pcos, ja ga nemam, to je u biti skupina kortikosteroida i endokrinologinja mi je objasnila da se u inozemstvu oni već odavno daju u tako malim dozama jer pomažu jačanju imuniteta. Iako, kako mi je frendica na VV ostala trudna iz prvog pokušaja bez ikakve terapije osim utrića, mislim da slijedeći put ni neću ništa od svega toga koristiti osim utrića/duphastona i folacina.

----------


## andream

ja sam oba puta zatrudnila samo uz utriće. kad sam došla na prvi pregled u drugoj trudnoći baš u Vg bolnicu, stariji dr se čudio zašto uzimam i utrogestane (nije s MPO odjela). Očito ima neslaganja i oko osnovnog lijeka, na kraju mislim da zapravo i nije presudno uzimanje istih. bitnije je sve ono prije toga. ali opet ako doktori tako napišu, pitajte i raspravite to s njima, pacijent ima pravo znati za što služi koji lijek.
a ovo za čajeve tek - mislim da ti doktori ne vole takva pitanja, barem sam ja tako nešto slično pitala jednom i više - nikad.

----------


## DaKa

Nisam se javljala od inseminacije - dva tjedna. Danas vadila betu -140. Ne mogu vjerovati. Ali osjećam bolove u donjem dijelu leđa i u trbuhu baš kao kad pred mengu. To me malo brine jer bi danas trebala dobiti. Može neki savjet, vaša iskustva, da me malo smiri.

----------


## bubekica

*DaKa* danas je 14i dan od inseminacije? beta je jako lijepa, ponovi za 2 dana. grcevi neka te ne brinu, imale su ih mnoge. i cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

> Cure imam pitanje : u 07 mj sam na u stimuliranom IVF-u,da li da nastavim piti čaj od vrkute i zdravca ,ili je bolje da sa tim prestanem za vrijeme stimulacije?


nikakvi cajevi uz stimulaciju.

----------


## amazonka

DaKa lijepa vijest!

----------


## dazler

Bubekica hvala na savjetu
Daka čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmm :Very Happy:

----------


## DaKa

Betu ponavljam u ponedjeljak pošto je sada vikend, sada mi je još veća neizvjesnost da li raste i da slučajno ne procurim sad kad je prva  beta pozitivna. Ni sama ne mogu vjerovati da sam ova dva tjedna preživjela bez sekirancije. Tek danas kad je došao nalaz ruke su mi počele drhtati, još nisam došla k sebi. Jučer sam napravila dva testića, ona što dodju gratis sa lh trakicama. Jedan sam morala dva puta staviti u čašicu sa urinom jer prvi put nisam dovoljno natopila i pokazao je svjetlu drugu crticu. Drugi je tek nakon 7 minuta pokazao jedva vidljivu drugu crticu. Mislila sam da sam ih krivo napravila i nisam se nešto previše nadala. Posljepodne kad sam ih ponovo pogledala crtice su se dosta vidjele. Jutros me bilo strah ponoviti i uvjeravala sam sebe da ti testovi ne mogu biti točni kad ono, iznenađenje. Oprostite što dužim ali tako sam uzbuđena, a ne želim, još nikome ništa reći dok ne vidim betu u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da će rasti. Čini li vam se da je možda prevelika?

----------


## frka

nije prevelika, DaKa. a grčevi nek te ne brinu - simptomi trudnoće se i ne razlikuju previše od PMS-a. čestitam!

----------


## theorema

budući da kod nas ne šalju na testove vezane za trombofiliju, NKC i ostalu ekipu osim kad dođe do nekoliko spontanih ili bezbroj neuspješnih transfera, sve ću progutati što mi daju, samo da uspije.
uostalom jeftinije je njima, a i meni jednostavnije, uzimati 14 dana aspirin i kortikosteroide nego raditi testove na APA,ANA,CTLs,ATA,LAC,Anti DNA protutijela, antispermalna antitijela, antiovarijska antitijela, NKC, trobofiliju etc. i povlačiti se po laboratorijima, kao da mi nisu do sad izvadili dovoljno krvi

znam slučaj žene koja se mučila sa stimulacijama i neuspješnim transferima, sve dok se nije sama izborila za testove, tada je ispalo da ima trombofiliju i povišeni NKC, ništa što andol (kasnije heparin) i kortik. ne bi mogli riješiti ... i uspjelo je od prve.

nama se ovdje servira na pladnju i ne znam zašto gunđate oko toga..trebale bi biti sretne.

često uz pcos ide trombofilija, pa zato kortiće prepisuju pcofkama već u prvom ciklusu stim., a i ženama s više neuspješnih transfera ili onima ''bez dijagnoze'', jer se iza toga često skriva problem imunologije

mislim da imate generalno krivi stav - nije bitno ono prije transfera (tu ima zilijon faktora na koje liječnici ne mogu utjecati, pa nisu oni babe vračare da znaju jel ćemo bolje reagirati na 1 gonal ili 2) bitno je naše tijelo poslije transfera - hoće li napasti zametak kao strano tijelo ili ga prigrliti     i    jeli došlo do normalnog sjedinjenja genetskog materijala u zametku ili je falš pa se neće razvijati..
a na to nitko od nas ne može utjecati...samo sreća
doktori su tu da nam pomognu proizvesti js i da ih oplode..a sad jel ih je 15 ili 5 isto je lutrija... dovoljna je samo jedna, ako se zvijezde poslože
zato mi sva mambo đambo gunđanja ovdje oko puregona i gonala idu na živce. ionak je svejedno kaj su vam dali, jedno i drugo je FOLITROPIN.

----------


## DaKa

Hvala ..... Još samo da sve dobro završi.

----------


## andream

Daka odlično, čestitam. ne sjećam se koga zapravo pamtim da je zatrudnio iz inseminacije, kolika je vjerojatnost mala. nama nikada nije uspjela. sretno dalje!

----------


## nina977

Cure,koju dozu Decortina vam daju?

----------


## Inesz

> budući da kod nas ne šalju na testove vezane za trombofiliju, NKC i ostalu ekipu osim kad dođe do nekoliko spontanih ili bezbroj neuspješnih transfera, sve ću progutati što mi daju, samo da uspije.
> uostalom jeftinije je njima, a i meni jednostavnije, uzimati 14 dana aspirin i kortikosteroide nego raditi testove na APA,ANA,CTLs,ATA,LAC,Anti DNA protutijela, antispermalna antitijela, antiovarijska antitijela, NKC, trobofiliju etc. i povlačiti se po laboratorijima, kao da mi nisu do sad izvadili dovoljno krvi
> 
> znam slučaj žene koja se mučila sa stimulacijama i neuspješnim transferima, sve dok se nije sama izborila za testove, tada je ispalo da ima trombofiliju i povišeni NKC, ništa što andol (kasnije heparin) i kortik. ne bi mogli riješiti ... i uspjelo je od prve.
> 
> nama se ovdje servira na pladnju i ne znam zašto gunđate oko toga..trebale bi biti sretne.
> 
> često uz pcos ide trombofilija, pa zato kortiće prepisuju pcofkama već u prvom ciklusu stim., a i ženama s više neuspješnih transfera ili onima ''bez dijagnoze'', jer se iza toga često skriva problem imunologije
> 
> ...


Theorema,

možeš li mi navesti imena ovih pretraga iz tvog posta. Gore sam ih podvukla.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> budući da kod nas ne šalju na testove vezane za trombofiliju, NKC i ostalu ekipu osim kad dođe do nekoliko spontanih ili bezbroj neuspješnih transfera, sve ću progutati što mi daju, samo da uspije.
> uostalom jeftinije je njima, a i meni jednostavnije, uzimati 14 dana aspirin i kortikosteroide nego raditi testove na APA,ANA,CTLs,ATA,LAC,Anti DNA protutijela, antispermalna antitijela, antiovarijska antitijela, NKC, trobofiliju etc. i povlačiti se po laboratorijima, kao da mi nisu do sad izvadili dovoljno krvi
> 
> znam slučaj žene koja se mučila sa stimulacijama i neuspješnim transferima, sve dok se nije sama izborila za testove, tada je ispalo da ima trombofiliju i povišeni NKC, ništa što andol (kasnije heparin) i kortik. ne bi mogli riješiti ... i uspjelo je od prve.
> 
> nama se ovdje servira na pladnju i ne znam zašto gunđate oko toga..trebale bi biti sretne.
> 
> često uz pcos ide trombofilija, pa zato kortiće prepisuju pcofkama već u prvom ciklusu stim., a i ženama s više neuspješnih transfera ili onima ''bez dijagnoze'', jer se iza toga često skriva problem imunologije
> 
> ...


Naravno theorema, svatko od nas ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali se meni hematologica uhvatila za glavu kad sam joj u 29 tt rekla da sam od transfera na andolu 100. Ako postoje indikacije, a što se ne zna bez provedenih pretraga koje si sama nabrojala, od pozitivne bete ide heparin i njegove inačice no ako ti pretrage nitko nije dao do prije transfera teško da će ti ih dati raditi nakon pozitivne bete. Na preporuku spomenute hematologice ja sam na fragminu od 29 tt zbog tog andola kojega mi nitko nije htio ranije ukinuti, a nakon tad odrađenih pretraga, strogog mirovanja i obiteljske anamneze, ali ni andol 100 nije dobro piti bez indikacija kao uostalom niti jedan drugi lijek.

----------


## DaKa

Moja beta porasla na 440. Sada čekamo prvi ultrazvuk.

----------


## Inesz

bravo DaKa!
 :Smile: 

sretno na uz!

jesi bila danas gore na odjelu?

----------


## dazler

daaaaaaakaaaaaaa jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Eto, tko bi rekao s tako niskim AMH... *DaKa*, you lucky dog, možeš sad i loto otići odigrati..  :Smile:

----------


## DaKa

> bravo DaKa!
> 
> 
> sretno na uz!
> 
> jesi bila danas gore na odjelu?


Ne, betu sam vadila kod sebe u bolnici. Nisam iz zg. Idem  na ultrazvuk u vg.

----------


## DaKa

Hvala vam cure od srca, želim vam svima da uspijete što prije u svojim postupcima.
Ja ni sama još ne vjerujem, nemam još neki osjećaj da sam trudna, osim što sam stalno umorna, vrti mi se u glavi i već sada ne mogu obući ni jedne hlače.

----------


## doanna

cure, jel znate kad je koji doktor na godišnjem sad kroz 7. - 8. mjesec?

----------


## Inesz

mislim da je dr. T. na godišnjem

----------


## doanna

ako netko ide u Vg, može pliz pitati kad je Grbavac na godišnjem....hvala!!!!

----------


## theorema

najbolje da pročitaš ovdje o tim pretragama

----------


## dazler

ja sam bila prije par dana,bili su dr. Kuna i Bolanča

----------


## dazler

ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji,bio je dr.Grbavac

----------


## theorema

i jucer je on radio

----------


## dazler

uopće ne reagiram na stimulaciju,nešto sitno i jedan folikul 11mm,a uz sve to i cista se napravila
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Confused:  :drama:

----------


## Inesz

dazler,
kakvu stimulaciju imaš?
je li isto bilo i prošli put?

----------


## dazler

prošli put je bilo 4 folikula,izvadili su 3 jer je jedan bio nepravilnog oblika. Od ta 3,1 su odlučili ne dati oplođivati jer im je bio prevelik.Preostala dva su postala super osmostanična,ali nisu se primili
stimulacija od 2.dana ciklusa po 3 menopura

----------


## Konfuzija

Što su rekli, hoće li ti pojačati stimulaciju, ubaciti koji gonal možda?
Ne kužim kako se to odlučuje ne punktirati folikul i ne oploditi JS?! Bemu miša, ako ih imam samo 4, hoću da se punktira i oplodi sve. Drugo je kad ih imaš 20, pa možemo birati.

----------


## doanna

*dazler*, nisam te skužila, jesi li i prošli put bila na menopurima? Ja sam u 9. mjesecu na stimulaciji, bila sam na jednoj sa menopurima i nije bila dobra reakcija, pa se nadam da mi ovaj put neće dati menopure

----------


## doanna

> Što su rekli, hoće li ti pojačati stimulaciju, ubaciti koji gonal možda?
> Ne kužim kako se to odlučuje ne punktirati folikul i ne oploditi JS?! Bemu miša, ako ih imam samo 4, hoću da se punktira i oplodi sve. Drugo je kad ih imaš 20, pa možemo birati.


Slažem se!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

> prošli put je bilo 4 folikula,izvadili su 3 jer je jedan bio nepravilnog oblika. Od ta 3,1 su odlučili ne dati oplođivati jer im je bio prevelik.Preostala dva su postala super osmostanična,ali nisu se primili
> stimulacija od 2.dana ciklusa po 3 menopura


Sarlatanstvo!

----------


## ljube

> uopće ne reagiram na stimulaciju,nešto sitno i jedan folikul 11mm,a uz sve to i cista se napravila


pa da oni nisu mogli ovaj puta promijeniti stimulaciju da vide reagiraš li bolje na gonale ili puregone, stvarno nečuveno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dazler

I prošli put sam bila na menopurima....
ne znam uopće šta bi rekla,jako sam razočarana i tužna
vadili su mi krv danas(hormone opet),sutra ću sve znati i vidjeti :drek:

----------


## Inesz

dazler,
kakvo ti je objašnjenje doktor dao?
tko je bio danas gore od dr. morao ti je dati objašnjenje, ili pokušati dati objašnjenje za tako lošu reakciju.

----------


## Inesz

dazler,
ako se dobro sijećam-ti si mlađa ena sa urednim hormonskim nalazima?

----------


## dazler

Doktor Kuna,pa čeka nalaze krvi,pa ćemo sutra razgovarati
Pa nisam baš mlađa,imam 37 godina,sve mi je uredno,osim AMH 6,6

----------


## Inesz

Tužno je sve ovo što se događa oko stimulacija. Stimulira se na pamet, ne uči na prethodnim stimulacijama, štedi na lijekovima...
I tako u vjetar odlaze postupci na koje imamo pravo preko hzzo-a. Odlaze postupci, odlaze godine, a beba ne dolazi. 


 :Sad: 



Ako si u prethodoj stimulaciji imala menopure i slabo si reagirala, zar nije bilo mudro sada ići sa drugom stimulacijom?

Uh, Dazler, žao mi je...

----------


## Lotta81

Dazler sutra češ vidjeti što i kako, ali s takvom reakcijom na stimulaciju nešto treba mijenjati.
Nisam nikad koristila menopure, ali kada god bi bila u postupku uvijek bi čula neku od cura kako ne reagira kako treba na menopure.
Sad me interesira u kojem slučaju se menopuri daju?

----------


## Lotta81

> Tužno je sve ovo što se događa oko stimulacija. Stimulira se na pamet, ne uči na prethodnim stimulacijama, štedi na lijekovima...
> I tako u vjetar odlaze postupci na koje imamo pravo preko hzzo-a. Odlaze postupci, odlaze godine, a beba ne dolazi. .


Na temelju svega što pročitam ovdje i svega što sam se sama uvjerila, Inesz u potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Samo mi nije jasno što sa svime time žele postići? Da svi koji mogu odu negdje van? Kako mi se čini mogu zaista početi skupljati novce za odlazak van jer iako imam još godina za pokušavanje ne želim ih potrošiti na neadekvatno liječenje.

----------


## amazonka

Dazler, ako vide da ne reagiraš, trebali bi ti promijeniti terapiju. 
Ni meni ni je jasna logika ove kvazi štednje na stimulacijama.
pa zar nije poštenije jedna kako se spada pa da ima rezultata.
Četiri promašene stimulacije=bačen novac
Na žalost, u svim bolnicama je tako...

----------


## Inesz

4 promašene, 4 škrte stimulacije i pa-pa pacijenti, nema više preko hzzo-a. 

liječnici su obavili svoju misiju-uštedjeti državi novac. za pacijente ih ionako nije briga. njihova prva zadaća je štedjeti dravni novac. toliko su posvećeni štednji proračunskog novca da radi toga gaze liječničku etiku. 

kad potrošite prava na ona 4 mizerna stimulirana, onda će vam vaši liječnici u bolnicama reći:

*a sad možete doći u postupak kod mene privatno, ili možete postupak platiti  ovdje kod nas u bolnici.*

tko ima novaca, imat će šansu za dijete.
tko nema novaca... 

cure i dečki, ne budite ovce za šišanje... tražite odgovore zašto su vam stimulacije slabe, zašto su stimulacije mizerne, zašto nema zametaka za zamrzavanje? pitajte to svoje mpo liječnike, pitajte ministarstvo, pitajte hzzo, pitajte nacionalno povjerenstvo za mpo...

----------


## amazonka

> 4 promašene, 4 škrte stimulacije i pa-pa pacijenti, nema više preko hzzo-a. 
> 
> liječnici su obavili svoju misiju-uštedjeti državi novac. za pacijente ih ionako nije briga. njihova prva zadaća je štedjeti dravni novac. toliko su posvećeni štednji proračunskog novca da radi toga gaze liječničku etiku. 
> 
> kad potrošite prava na ona 4 mizerna stimulirana, onda će vam vaši liječnici u bolnicama reći:
> 
> *a sad možete doći u postupak kod mene privatno, ili možete postupak platiti  ovdje kod nas u bolnici.*
> 
> tko ima novaca, imat će šansu za dijete.
> ...


apsolutno! pitajte, inzistirajte
i pišite!

----------


## anddu

dazler, inzistiraj na promjeni stimulacije, možda ne bude bolje, ali nećeš znati dok ne pokušaš. Je li ti bila ista i supresija u oba postupka? Meni recimo nikako nije pasala stimulacija menopuri+cetrotide, i općenito stimulacija uz cetrotide, ali mi je najbolj rezultate davala kombinacija menoputi+decapeptyl i upravo sam na tome zadnji postupak inzistirala Srećom dr. Bolnača s e složio sa mnom i sad u naručju držim svoju curicu. Pitaj, traži objašnjenja jer ti ih na svoju ruku nažalost nitko neće dati nego će šibati po svome

----------


## Konfuzija

*Dazler*, što je bilo na kraju?

----------


## dazler

imam male sitne koji se ne razvijaju,ona cista od jučer je navodno folikul od 20mm,a folikul od 11mm je prestao rasti
uglavnom,danas sam primila štopericu,u ponedjeljak idemo probati izvaditi taj jedan folikul,dr. je rekao da je 10% šanse da nešto bude,svjesna sam toga. Rekao je da slijedeća stimulacija mora biti promjenjena,menopuri me više neće vidjeti

----------


## Inesz

uh, dazler...
žao mi je...
stimulacija za dobiti eventualno 1 jajnu stanicu...

 :Sad: 

sretno ~~~~~


na što je doktor mislio kad je reako da ima 10% šanse da nešto bude?

----------


## dazler

pa da ta jedna nije prazna,s obzirom na sve ni ta jedna ne valja

----------


## theorema

Evo malo dobrih vijesti: 15 js kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Theorema,
sretno ~~~~ !

Ti si mlada žena sa dg PCOS. 
Izgleda, da su kon tebe našli najbolji način stimulacije.

Jesu opet bili gonali i cetrotide?

----------


## doanna

*dazler* držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ima novosti? *theorema* sretno i dobitno

----------


## dazler

Theorema  :Very Happy: 
nakon svega,danas su mi izvadili 2 dobre jajne stanice  :Smile:  :Smile: 
sad čekamo da vidimo kako će se razvijati  :fige: : :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

dazler i theorema ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

držim fige za obe

evo smo neki dan o ovome raspravljale, broj dobivenih jajnih stanica u odnosu na broj živorođene djece: 
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con...expansion.html

obavještavajte nas obavezno za dalje..... 

Btw, ovo je broj svih dobivenih jajnih stanica, ne i broj jajnih stanica koje su zrele za oplodnju, ili se varam?

----------


## Inesz

imamo i temu o vezi broja jajnih stanica i šanse za živorođeno dijete:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80916-V...37#post2440737

----------


## dazler

hvala Inesz  :Bye:

----------


## theorema

Da isti lijekovi., Ovaj put su brze rasli, a od prosle stim sam cak imala redovite ovulacije, kao da mi je probudila jajnike..
Oplodilo ih se samo 8, joj... nadam se da nece opet kao prosli put...uf
Dazler sretno!

----------


## dazler

Theorema i tebi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
a šta ti se dogodilo prošli put?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Dazler*, hoće li ti se to brojiti u postupke?
*Theorema*, oplođeno je samo 12, pretpostavljam? Što je s "prekobrojnima"?

----------


## dazler

hoće Konfuzija

----------


## anddu

dazler, nisi mi odgovorila koju si supresiju koristila uz menopure - cetrotide ili decapeptyl? Meni je to bilo jako važno a AMH mi je bio 8,8 s tim da je od njegovog važenja do zadnjeg postupka prošlo više od dvije godine pa pretpostavljam da je onda bio i niži. Stimulacije s cetrotide mi nikako nisu davale uspjea, jedna stimulacija mi je prošla sa svega jednim folikulom i jednom stanicom

----------


## dazler

Anddu ovaj put nisam ni došla do supresije,samo menopuri i onda štoperica
u prvom postupku u 03mj su bili menopuri+cetrotide, AMH mi je 6,6

----------


## dazler

Jedna je propala, a za drugu će tek sutra vidjeti da li se dijeli i hoće li biti šta od transfera
 :Cekam:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :fige:

----------


## anddu

> Anddu ovaj put nisam ni došla do supresije,samo menopuri i onda štoperica
> u prvom postupku u 03mj su bili menopuri+cetrotide, AMH mi je 6,6


Da, tako je i meni bilo u najgoroj stimulaciji s jednom stanicom. Cetrotide nismo uspjeli ni uvesti. A u prethodnoj s gonalima+cetrotide mi je cetrotide ubrzavao rast vodećeg folikula pa je punkcija bila znatno raije, već na 10 dc. Ni tad rezultati nisu bili sjajni - od tri stanice dvije nezrele. MOja dobra kombinacija (mada ni tad nisam dobila veći broj stanica, prosjek je bio tri) su decapeptyl+menopuri. Ti jednostavno moraš promijeniti lijekove i pokušati s drugom kombinacijom. Žalosno je da su ti dvaput šibali isto a dobro znaju da imaš pravo samo na 4 stimulirana postupka

----------


## dazler

znam i zato sam bijesna
vidjet ćemo sve

----------


## theorema

prosli puta ih je bilo 13, zrelih 10, oplođenih 8, dijelilo se 5, 2 vracene 3d, 3 se prestale dijeliti kod njih

sada ih je bilo 15, dobrih za oplodnju 9, 8 se oplodilo, bilo me strah da ne krene istom silaznom putanjom
no danas 4 izgledaju dobro planira se T 5d, ostale 4 se jos dijele, još uvijek su sve na broju...huh

----------


## dazler

super  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## dazler

cureeeeeee jeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!uz sva sranja,ipak je sutra transfer  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

:Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

dazler,
sretno!
javi nam sutra koliko je bilo embrija i što kažu biolozi o kvaliteti zametaka!
~~~~~

theorema, kako je kod tebe?

~~~~~

----------


## dazler

evo došla kući,od dvije stanice,ona jedna je bila nezrela (znala sam jer je stala na 16mm),a druga (za koju je doktor rekao da je cista???) je ok,vratili su mi odličnu osmostaničnu  :Very Happy: 
sad nada da će se uhvatiti.ima li tko kakav savjet za sretnu implataciju?

----------


## Inesz

brojni su faktori koji utječu na to hoće li se embrij implantirati ili ne.
najvažniji su: kompetentnost samog embrija i receptivnost enodmetrija-dakle, ono na što mi ne možemo utjecati.

dazler, nastavi sa normalnim životom. radi ono što inače radiš, ne postoji aktivnost koja bi utjecala na implantaciju embrija.

 :Smile:

----------


## dazler

ma tako sam i ja mislila,danas ću malo odmoriti,a onda sve po starom,ali ipak malo laganijim tempom  :Laughing:

----------


## masal

> Tužno je sve ovo što se događa oko stimulacija. Stimulira se na pamet, ne uči na prethodnim stimulacijama, štedi na lijekovima...
> I tako u vjetar odlaze postupci na koje imamo pravo preko hzzo-a. Odlaze postupci, odlaze godine, a beba ne dolazi. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ako si u prethodoj stimulaciji imala menopure i slabo si reagirala, zar nije bilo mudro sada ići sa drugom stimulacijom?
> ...


Inesz, moja baš čitam i tako si ljepo napisala ove tri rečenice gore i sve je prava živa istina, duboko se klanjam. Neka mi nitko ne zamjeri ali ima tu jako puno šlamperaja. :Taps: 

Dugo me nije bilo pa želim čestitati svim trudnicama, bravo !!!! A mi ostale borba do zadnjeg daha.  :Heart:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ha, ja sam isto imala folikule nepravilnog oblika i uvijek su to bile ciste... Tako je kod dazler prije bio izuzetak nego pravilo. Neka se tako nastavi i dalje i neka malac pokaže srednji prst statistikama.  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

da bar  :Smile:

----------


## theorema

Dazler sretno, kad vadis betu?
Kod mene su dvije blastice  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

theorema  :Very Happy: 
30.07. vadim betu,ti?

----------


## Inesz

theorema,
ima li embrija za zamrznuti?

----------


## theorema

Dazler isto
Nema smrzleka...6 ih se usporilo i nece doci do blastice, zapeli u raznim stadijimo. Zna netko zašto, koji mogu biti razlozi?

----------


## Kadauna

15 j.s i samo 9 u MII stadiju odnosno dovoljno zrelih za oplodnju, ovo bi morala pitati svog MPO lijecnika, da nisu mozda prekasno ili prerano dali stopericu...!? ne znam, sto je bilo s ovih 6 j.s. su sve bile ne- ili prezrele?

Kod mlade zene kod koje je dijagnoza uglavnom muska - asthenoteratozoospermia- bilo bi za ocekivati veci broj blastica od 8 oplodjenih jajnih stanica. Pa ajde  malo napisi vise o toj muskoj dijagnozi, pokretljivost - postoci? morfologija, koji postotak je morfoloski ok (ovdje je spustena granica za normalan nalaz)?

Ovo su definitivno pitanja za sljedece konzultacije ali i za biologa/biologicu u VInogradskoj....... iako se nadam da ce ti ove blastice donijeti trudnocu pa drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jesu ti sto rekli o kvaliteti transferiranih blastica? Govore li u Vinogradskoj vise o samoj kvaliteti embrija?

----------


## dazler

theorema  :fige: 
mene zanima ( a bas sam to mogla pitati i u bolnici) zašto nekome vrate blastice,a nekome 8 stanične (mada sam čula da vraćaju i 7 stanične i 5 stanične)

----------


## Kadauna

dazler, kod samo 2 dobivene jajne stanice je velika vjerojatnost da niti jedna nece doci do faze blastice i zato vracaju ranije............... Na blastice se ide kad 2. dan imaju bar 4-5  embrija koji se ok razvijaju

----------


## dazler

aha,sad mi je jasno.hvala

----------


## theorema

Nazalost nemamo samo muški faktor... 
Imam asimetričnu hipofizu i vjerojatno mikroadenom koji luči prolaktin, uz to teži oblik pcosa, pa sam 2011 ovulirala jednom, a 2012 dva puta, 
Kad su mi endokrinolozi pogodili kombinaciju lijekova, trebalo mi je 6 mj da profunkcioniram, mozda je tome pomogla i stimulacija i bockanje jajnika...uglavnom ove godine ovuliram redovito  :Smile: 
Ovo je sg
Koncentracija 17 mil (> 20)
Pokretljivost A 4%, B 10%, C 86%
Morfologija 2 % normalnih

----------


## theorema

> 15 j.s i samo 9 u MII stadiju odnosno dovoljno zrelih za oplodnju, ovo bi morala pitati svog MPO lijecnika, da nisu mozda prekasno ili prerano dali stopericu...!? ne znam, sto je bilo s ovih 6 j.s.
> Jesu ti sto rekli o kvaliteti transferiranih blastica? Govore li u Vinogradskoj vise o samoj kvaliteti embrija?


Čini mi se da nisu bili ujednacene velicine, od pocetka je bilo njih 8, 9 podjednakih, ostali su bili 2, 3 mm manji od najvećih..da se cekalo njih, veliki bi bili prezreli,  na dan stoperice bili su
 D 19, 19, 18, 17, 17
L 19, 18, 18, 18
E 10
Ostali su bili 16 i 15
Za blastice je biologica rekla da je jedna vrlo dobra, a druga dobra, odlicna nije ni jedna..

----------


## bubekica

Theorema, jesu li radili icsi ili icsi/picsi na tih 9 jajnih stanica?

----------


## theorema

Icsi. Sto mislis o svemu tome?

----------


## dazler

http://www.jutarnji.hr/umjetna-oplod...djece/1115592/

žalosno

----------


## bubekica

> Icsi. Sto mislis o svemu tome?


buduci vg raspolaze picsi metodom steta sto je, ocito, rijetko koriste. mislim da smo u slicnom problemu, sa slicnim dijagnozama, no nazalost, kako za sebe, tako ni za tebe nemam neki savjet.

----------


## dazler

šta je  PICSI ?

----------


## bubekica

> šta je  PICSI ?


http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno_arhiva.html
ne stignem tipkati pa procitaj tu...

----------


## dazler

ma sorry,pročitala sam odmah čim sam te to pitala  :Grin:

----------


## dazler

cure šta ima?da li se nešto događa kod koje?

----------


## theorema

Kod mene negativan test 5 dpt blastice (10 dpo) tjesim se da je rano...
 kod tebe?

----------


## dazler

theorema,pa ja mislim da je rano
ja se još ne usudim,možda u nedelju piškim na test (u utorak bi trebala vadit betu)
držim fige theorema  :rock: 
ja ću  :štrika:  do nedjelje

----------


## theorema

i ja drzim fige tebi terminušo  :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Cure imam pitanje, da li je neka od vas bila na laparoskopiji kod kojeg doktora u vinogradskoj?

----------


## dazler

Theorema  :Laughing: 
mimi, ja sam bila,izvadili mi laparaskopski jajovod jer sam imala izvanmaterničnu trudnoću.Operirao me dr.Kraljević

----------


## doanna

*theorema, dazler* držim četveronožne fige  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## dazler

Doanna hvalaaa  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

mimi, bila sam kod dr. Nevena Tučkara i sad nedavno kod dr.Hrvojke Soljačić Vraneš ako te bilo šta zanima tu sam

----------


## Gabi25

> Theorema 
> mimi, ja sam bila,izvadili mi laparaskopski jajovod jer sam imala izvanmaterničnu trudnoću.Operirao me dr.Kraljević


I ja ovako, preporucam dr. Kraljevica

----------


## riba76

mimi i ja bila kod kraljevića

----------


## mimi81

Hvala vam cure. Ja ću možda morati operirati ciste i jako me strah je sam bila već do sada na 2 operacije i 1 histeroskopiji što je ukupno 3 anestezije + smanjeni jajnici. Inače me vodi dr. Tomić ali ne znam da li on operira?

----------


## dazler

Theorema,terminušo kako si? 
Ja bez veze,niti imam simptome menge,niti trudnoće  :Coffee:

----------


## theorema

Isto ko i ti. Malo posizim, pa se opet pokusavam smiriti. Najradije bi iskočila iz vlastite kože.  Nemrem docekati ned, da opet radim test...trebalo bi se tad vidjeti...http://web.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...:to-se-nakon-t
Ako te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

pročitala sam to već 100 puta  :Shock: 
i ja tako,jedan dan mislim sve super,drugi sam u komi i tako redom....
ništa fige držim i dalje i čujemo se u nedjelju poslije wc-a  :Bye:

----------


## dazler

e ali po tome,ja bi trebala piškit tek u ponedjeljak....ali ja ću u nedjelju,pa šta bude :Joggler:

----------


## theorema

Drzim fige..i probaj se opustiti  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Gledam listu trudnica za ovu godinu.  :Sad:  
Iz Vinogradske smo 3 trudnoće, jedna trudnoća iz AIH-a, 2 iz IVF-a...

Cure, ako među vama koje samo čitate ima trudnica iz Vg, javite se...

----------


## theorema

Dazler jesi li radila test?

----------


## dazler

Theorema,uh što si rano budna
Jesam,ništa od druge crtice  :Sad: 
a baš sam se ponadala jer iako nemam nekih simptoma,već par dana nisam stavila ništa slatko u usta jer mi se ne jede,a ja inače slatko obožavam.

Ti??????joj držim fige da si bar ti vidjela drugu crticu, da se rodi jedan ovan/ovnica  :Klap:

----------


## theorema

i kod mene minus jutros.. ali ipak cu vaditi betu u srijedu ako M ne stigne prije

----------


## dazler

ma i ja,tko zna možda je implatacija bila kasnije,pa do srijede bude nešto.
ja sam malo čudna sama sebi,uopće nisam ni ljuta ni živćana....valjda se u podsvjesti još ipak nadam
u svakom slučaju,stvarno ti držim fige do neba

----------


## theorema

Dazler zelim ti svu sreću!!
Kod mene krenula M, idemo dalje!

----------


## dazler

ajme baš mi je žao,a baš sam željela da nam bude sretno......
hvala ti,ali mislim da ću i ja dalje

----------


## DaKa

Ja sam trudnica u VG nakon prve inseminacije 6/2013. (ne znam jesam li ubrojena u Ineszinu statistiku). Neki dan kada sam bila na ultrazvuku u VG bila je još jedna trudnica i jedna je zvala da ima pozitivnu betu. Vjerujem da nas je više samo se ne javljaju. Inače kod mene sve OK imamo 7 tj i 6 dana sutra 8 tj i srčeko kucka. Sada vas  mogu pozdraviti ali povremeno ću virnuti. Želim Vam svima da me što prije slijedite na nove teme.

----------


## tailie

pozz curke..evo ja nova..citam i pratim Vas   :Smile:  ugl..inace sam med sestra pa me i mozete preupitati neke stvarcice ako cu naravno znati..tipa lijekovi..primjer Klomifen..da ide na plavi rp i NE PLAĆA se ,samo morate vasem gin reci da Vam napise recept.to je tako I NIKAKO drugacije..naravno ,mislim na gin preko HZZO -a..kod privatnika naravno da kupujete na crni rp i plačate .
Ja skupljam nalaze ,i nakon 8 god krecem u vinogradsku da vidimo sta dalje..Vec 8 god pokusavamo i nista..nemamo djece ..dg moji policisticni..Na klomifene sam reagirala ,ali nikada dovoljno da se primi..Zanima me koliko je otprilike cekanje na prvi IVH u vinogradskoj i koja je procedura ako ja vec dodem sa svim nalazima.??

i btw..ako ce nekome pomoci..prije 4 dana poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je dobila ugovor sa HZZO za invitro..Cula sam se s dr Škvorc i on misli da ce im priznati samo postupak..a lijekove ne..ali nista nezna..ceka sluzbeni ugovor kroz 10-ak dana

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam Daka!
 :Smile: 
Ubrojala sam te  :Smile: 

Ajmo, VG trudnice, javite se, nemojte samo virkati  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Tailie   :Bye:

----------


## tailie

:Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

Beta negativna
svim curama u postupku želim ogromne ++++++++++++++  a trudnim curama školske trudnoće !!!!
odoh ja na moreeeee

----------


## doanna

Tailie dobrodošla  :Very Happy:  ako imaš sve nalaze i oni te neće tražiti ništa dodatno, onda bi te mogli već sada staviti na listu za 10. - 11. mjesec. Ja sam bila u 5.mjesecu na AIH pa su me pitali da li želim 8. ili 9. mjesec u postupak, čeka se otprilike 3 mjeseca

----------


## amazonka

Tailie, iz svog iskustva: prve konzultacije s gotovim nalazima imala sam u lipnju.
Tada sam stavljena na listu za jedanaesti mjesec. 
Čekanje na prvi postupak u Vinogradskoj je cirka 4-5 mjeseci.
Nakon neuspješnog postupka, na novi stimulirani čekaš cirka tri mjeseca.
Na prirodnjak nakon neuspješnog, koliko ja znam, možeš odmah idući mjesec.
Barem je tako do sada bilo.

----------


## Lotta81

Tailie dobrodošla i još brže otišla na trudnice.

Theorema i Dazler odmorite se i do jeseni napunite baterije za dalje.

Ja čekam deveti mjesec i novi postupak. Ovaj put idem bez ikakvih očekivanja.

Radila sam imunuloške pretrage i tako nisu baš bajne. Vidjeti ću što će mi dr na njih reći.

Svim curama sretno i držite se.

----------


## theorema

lotta koje pretrage si radila? tko te uputio na njih?
kakvi su ti nalazi i što se sad može poduzeti?

dazler, žao mi je..odmori si  :Wink:

----------


## sanjam

Pozdrav svima, evo da se javim..iako vas čitam već dosta dugo. Iza mene je prvi IVF u VG, čekam transfer, trudim se ne razmišljati uopće, kako bude bude..
I htjela sam reći - jako je lijepo vidjeti kolika ste podrška jedne drugima  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nakon neuspješnog postupka, na novi stimulirani čekaš cirka tri mjeseca.
> .


druge cure su ipak čekale sljedeći postupak 5-6 mjeseci u VG........ tako bar moje iskustvo. Možda friške cure znaju bolje, theorema? dazler?

----------


## amazonka

Onda su se i liste čekanja u VG s cca 3-4 mjeseca očito produljile na cca 5-6 mjeseci...
Vjerujem da će friške cure reći točnije podatke...

----------


## sanjam

Pozdrav svima, evo da se i ja prvi put javim, iako vas čitam već dosta dugo. Iza mene je prvi IVF, u VG, čekam transfer i trudim se ne razmišljati o ničemu, kako bude...
I još nešto - stvarno je jako lijepo vidjeti kolika ste podrška jedne drugima ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Svratila sam malo da vas pozdravim, škicnem jel ima koja nova trudnica i da vam svima zaželim pozitivne bete!!!

Moja su iskustva sa čekanjem za stimulirani 4-5 mjeseci. 

Mi čekamo postupak u 9.mj., a do tada još malo prikupljamo nalaze od novih pretraga: imunološke i kariogram.

----------


## dazler

Ja mislim  da se ceka 3-4 mj.
Koje imunoloske pretrage si radila?

----------


## ivka13

Pretrage u smisli trombofilije: veliki koagulogram, faktor V Leiden, MTHFR, PAI, PC, zatim probir na antifosfolipidni sindrom LAC. Doktor je tražio još i homocistein, PS i aCL, ali njih nisam uspjela nigdje obaviti, laboratoriji više nemaju reagensa. Nisu mi još svi nalazi stigli, čekam još Faktor V Leiden, mthfr i pai, za sada je sve u redu. I kariogram je u redu.

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima, evo da se i ja prvi put javim, iako vas čitam već dosta dugo. Iza mene je prvi IVF, u VG, čekam transfer i trudim se ne razmišljati o ničemu, kako bude...
> I još nešto - stvarno je jako lijepo vidjeti kolika ste podrška jedne drugima ovdje


dobrodosla i sretno! kad vadis betu?

----------


## Lotta81

Sanjam sretno  :Smile: 

*Ivka 13* i ja sam ovu hrpu pretraga radila. Ostalo mi je još acl/ACA i IgG i IgM, za to moram još otkriti gdje to obaviti. Sve si mislim da možda Rebro to radi.
 Za homocistein sam se naručila na Vuku Vrhovcu. 
U svakom slučaju sretno u 9 mj.

----------


## sanjam

> dobrodosla i sretno! kad vadis betu?


Hvala bubekica! Nije došlo do transfera  :Sad:  hiperstimulacija  :Sad:  u jednom od idućih ciklusa FET...

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, koliko si dugo čekala na VV za homocistein? Koliko dugo na pretragu i koliko na nalaz?

Vidim iz potpisa da se družimo u 9.mj. Sretno i tebi!

----------


## Lotta81

> Lotta, koliko si dugo čekala na VV za homocistein? Koliko dugo na pretragu i koliko na nalaz?
> 
> Vidim iz potpisa da se družimo u 9.mj. Sretno i tebi!


Hvala Ivka i sretno nam  :Smile: 

Na pretragu sam čekala 3 tjedna (idem sad sredinom 8. mj.). Tako da ću vidjeti koliko budem čekala na nalaz, ali iz iskustva sve što sam tamo čekala od nalaza došlo bi za tjedan, dva. Kad obavim javiti ću koliko se čeka.

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala bubekica! Nije došlo do transfera  hiperstimulacija  u jednom od idućih ciklusa FET...


zao mi je, sretno dalje!

----------


## theorema

Lotta i ivka, pridruzujem vam se.. koliko sam shvatila pretrage za trombofiliju se rade na rebru? Osim homocisteina koji radi VV?
Kako se naručiti?  Saljem uputnicu preko maila ili ima neki broj za zvati? Kada sam se narucivala za amh na vv, morala sam zvati 5 brojeva dok sam dosla do prave osobe  :Smile: )))

Bubekica jel ti uzimaš metformin?

----------


## bubekica

Theorema, ne, nalazi inzulina i glukoze su uredni pa nema potrebe, kod mene je pcos posljedica neceg drugog. Iako izgleda da ostajem bez te dijagnoze, na zadnjem uzv jajnici su bili uredni.

----------


## theorema

A kako su ti hormoni sad? Jel ovuliras? Ako ne, to na uzv moze biti slucajnost...
Meni je inzulin isto ok, ali ipak mi endo prepisao siofor i cini se da djeluje...

----------


## bubekica

ajde saljem ti pp, da ne zachetavamo tu.

----------


## Lotta81

*Theorema* od pretraga za trombofiliju (mislim da su to te što ću ih napisati) radila sam: PAI i MTHFR u Petrovoj 3 (ne bolnici već tamo gdje je zavod za transfuziju (nalazi se malo niže od bolnice),  FII i Faktor V Leiden, APTV, LAC u Vinogradskoj (lab odmah pored kioska s pecivima) - za Petrovu i Vinogradsku se ne moraš naručivati, Vinogradska još radi i protein s, ali trenutno nemaju reagensa do 9. mj.. Ostao mi je još acl/ACA i IgG i IgM - za to idem sutra zvati Rebro jel to rade. U Perovoj 3 nalaz je gotov za 2 tjedna.
Homocistein se radi na VV - naručiš se i čekaš 2-3 tjedna na lab, a onda budem javila koliko se čeka nalaz (idem tamo slijedeći tjedan). Kariogram smo radili na Rebru u 6. mj., a prema onom kaj su mi rekli nalaz dolazi u 10. mj.

----------


## theorema

Lotta hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## ivka13

theorema, nadovezala bih se samo na Lottu za kariogram; MM i ja smo ga radili na Sv.Duhu, termin čekali 2 tjedna + nalaze 2 tjedna (stigli poštom). Tako da se to isplati tamo napraviti, nema smisla toliko čekati na Rebru.

----------


## dazler

cure da li je vama doktor rekao da napravite imunološke nalaze ili ste same odlučile?
ja si razmišljam da ih idem napraviti
zašto uopće se šalje na te imunološke nalaze?imala sam 2 transfera,a nije se nijednom primilo,pa si mislim ako je imunološki problem,bolje da napravim nalaze

----------


## Lotta81

Dazler evo ja ću ti reći za imunološke pretrage u mojem slučaju. Bili smo u 6 postupaka (raznoraznih). Uvijek bi došlo do transfera ali embriji nikad nisu bili baš bajni. Nikad se ništa nije dogodilo, osim jednom kada je na kraju ispala biokemijska. To sam sve ispričala dr i on mi je dao preporuku za imunološke pretrage.

Ono što sam primjetila imunološke pretrage daju se nakon što se nakupe neuspjeli pokušaji ili ako često dolazi do spontanih pobačaja.(mojoj jednoj prijateljici gin je dao imunološke pretrage tek nakon 3 spontana (jer kao prije se ne daje) i na kraju je ispalo da ima trombofiliju. Uglavnom kada se to otkrilo i nakon terapije sad ima malu curicu).

----------


## dazler

Lotta pa to sam i ja nekako razmišljala,bolje da napravim imunološke nalaze,pa makar i uzalud,nego da šetam od postupka do postupka,pa da mi nakon ne znam koliko neuspješnih kažu da napravim

----------


## Konfuzija

Dazler, najviše ovisi o doktoru hoće li te poslati na pretrage ili ne. 
U svakom slučaju ih je dobro napraviti, ali to ne znači automatski uspjeh. I ja sam ih obavila nakon spontanog, nađena trombofilija, dalje u svakom postupku heparin, ali još uvijek ništa..

----------


## ivka13

Dazler, mene su uputili na imunološke pretrage tek nakon neuspjelih 5 postupaka + FET

Evo, stigao moj nalaz mthfr i pai. Konfuzija, možda ćeš mi ti znati protumačiti nalaz jer ne mogu dočekati konzultacije:

pai-1 4g/5g homozigot 5g
mthfr (c677t) heterozigot

----------


## Konfuzija

MTHFR ti je blaga mutacija, mislim da se to rješava folnom. 
Nije mi jasan PAI, ako si 5g/5g homozigot, onda je to normalan nalaz. 4g/5g heterozigot je isto blaža mutacija, ali kod brojnih neuspješnih transfera daju heparin.

----------


## ivka13

Prepisala sam nalaz, tak piše naziv pretrage: pai-1 (4g/5g), rezultat homozigot 5g.

Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Konfuzija

Onda ti je PAI ok. Nema na čemu.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

baš tako konfuzija, ti si imala nažalost indikaciju (spontani) za imunološke pretrage, a bojim se da neće nitko slati na te pretrage bez ikakve indikacije, što mora nužno biti spontani no višestruki neuspjeh u IVF postupcima - baš kao i Ivka13

----------


## dazler

pa jel mogu ići sama na te pretrage-privatno?

----------


## Lotta81

Konfuzija hvala ti što si i meni razjasnila nalaz, već sam svašta pomislila i strpljivo čekala konzultacije (rekla sam sama sebi da ne moram ovaj put sve unaprijed znati). 
PAI mi je heterozigot 4G/5G, a mthfr heterozigot.  E sad znači nakon transfera čeka me heparin? 
Znam da pitanje zvuči bedasto ali uvjerila sam se da ako ne pitaš da dobiješ ono što treba nikad nećeš to dobiti.

----------


## Konfuzija

Lotta, iskreno - ne znam. Tu puno ovisi o doktoru, neki će za PAI mutacije preporučiti samo aspirin, dosta njih smatra samo FII i FV mutacije ozbiljnima. Međutim, kod puno neuspješnih transfera mislim da je pametno ići na heparin. Ja bih ga tražila na tvom mjestu. I sama ga uzimam zbog PAI, ali ja sam 4g/4g homozigot.

----------


## Konfuzija

Dazler, neke od imuno pretraga se mogu obaviti po privatnim labovima. Genos npr. radi nešto: http://genos.hr/hr/prodajni-program/...-dijagnostiku/, ali ima toga još (ako si proučavala imunološki topic) i sigurno bi dio pretraga (kariotipizaciju sigurno) morala odraditi u državnoj ustanovi. Vjerojatno bi te i oni uzeli uz plaćanje, ne znam, treba provjeriti. Ali to bi stvarno puno koštalo i nema smisla da sama plaćaš.
Ne znam koliko si postupaka imala do sada, možda da porazgovaraš s doktorom o tome. Zašto misliš da te ne bi uputio?

----------


## dazler

Nisam još razgovarala sa doktorom,ne znam vjerojatno bi me i uputio
imala sam dvije inseminacije i dva IVF-a

----------


## anddu

Ivka i Lotta, jesu li vas vaši ginekolozi uputili na te pretrage ili ovi iz Vinogradske? Ja sam imala 7 neuspješnih IVF-ova pa me nitko nije slao na pretrage, niti ih je itko ikad spomenuo, a svog ginekologa sam ih tražila pa iako je rekao da će me poslati na iste to nije učinio. Srećom uspjeli smo iz osmog pokušaja a svejedno sam u kasnoj trudnoći završila na fragminu.
I budući da se stalno govorilo kako sestre s MPO odjela Vinogradske čitaju forum naša mala obitelj im šalje pozdrave  :Bye:

----------


## Lotta81

Anddu prvo, slikica ti je premedena  :Smile: 

Na pretrage me je uputio dr iz Vinogradske. Moja gin mi dodatne pretrage napiše kada ih prepiše specijalist ( a da budem iskrena, ne znam, možda se varam, mislim da je njoj mpo "špansko selo" tako da posluša kaj specijalist veli i to napiše)

----------


## ivka13

Anddu, i mojem giniću je mpo "špansko selo". Moj je mpo doktor vrlo angažiran po pitanju nekih pretraga, na njegovu inicijativu je odrađena dijagnostička histeroskopija, a iako sam i sama došla s prijedlogom za imunološke pretrage, i on se složio s obzirom na broj neuspjelih pokušaja i sve dosadašnje pretrage urađene kod mene koje nisu otkrivale nikakve probleme.

----------


## theorema

Mene mpo dr salje na pretrage. A ginekolog mi je toliko blesav da ne zna ni uputnicu napisati, nego moram nazvati sestre u vg da mi kazu sto da tocno napise na koju crtu, ne zna jel ide med. biokemija ili sto na uputnicu...uff

----------


## lavko

Pozdrav cure, prviput pišem na ovoj temi, borimo se s mojim PCOS već dosta godina, imala sam 1 prirodnu trudnoću ali završila je s pobačajem. Sada sam konačno odlučila otići u neku od klinika i probati s potpomognutom. Malo se rapsitivam o listama čekanja, pa vidim da je na VG još koliko toliko prihvatljivo čekanje. Možete li mi reći ako imam baš sve nalaze - nema što nemam, od imunologije do endokrinologije - koliko bih čekala na postupak? I kada se dogovarate za prve konzultacije, koliko se to čeka? Kada je najbolje zvati za naručiti se?
Hvala unaprijed na svim odgovorima!

----------


## dazler

Pozdrav Lavko,zovi odmah sutra oko 11 h 01-3787689
mislim da će te brzo naručiti

----------


## lavko

Hvala dazler! Još sam u fazi "ispitivanja tržišta" i razmišljam u koju bolnicu da se prijavim. Možeš mi reći ti i ostale cure kako ste zadovoljne s liječnicima, kakav je odnos prema pacijenticama, jesu normalni i pristupačni - jel možeš pitati što ti nije jasno i slično? Zna li netko kakav je biolog koji radi u laboratoriju?
Ako netko ima strpljenja malo mi objasniti, bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## Lotta81

Lavko evo mogu ti opisati moja dosadašnja iskustva.
Liječnici su ok, kako je koji dežuran tako će doći na odjel, iako mi se čini da su većinom tamo dr. Tomić  i dr. Kuna (njih bi tamo najčešće susretala).
Meni je odnos prema pacijentima ok, što god bi pitala liječnike , dobila bi odgovor, i dr i sestre su ljubazni. Ponekad kad je gužva malo imaš osjećaj da je sve ko na traci. Ali sve u svemu ok je. 
Tamo su tri biologa, čine mi se ok (isto, možeš s njima popričati o svemu kaj te zanima)

----------


## dazler

ja se u svemu u potpunosti slažem sa lottom,kako god da mi ide sa stimulacijom i transferom,uvijek me i doktori i sestre uspiju nasmijati i oraspoložiti.

----------


## lavko

Super cure, hvala vam na odgovorima!

----------


## anddu

lavko moja topla preporuka je, ako se odlučiš za Vinogradsku, da te jedan doktor vodi stalno. Meni je to bilo konfuzno i naporno uvijek nekome drugome objašnjavati situaciju, nalaze, odgovore na prijašnje stimulacije, a najgore bi mi bilo kad bi došla na prvu folikulometriju a meni doktor - jeste vi ono za AIH?! Nama insminacija zbog katatrofalnog spermiograma nije bila opcija ni u snovima. Inače su, kako cure kažu, svi ok. Najviše me se dojmila biologica Romina koja te i sasluša i sve ti do u detalja objasni i nakon punkcije i prije transfera.

----------


## doanna

ima li šta novoga u Vg, ja se polako spremam u novu avanturu, kakvi se protokoli dobivaju???? Tko još nastupa u 9. mjesecu????

----------


## dazler

ja ,ali idem na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu
ajd javi šta si sve dobila za stimulaciju i naravno držim fige i želim ti svu sreću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> ima li šta novoga u Vg, ja se polako spremam u novu avanturu, kakvi se protokoli dobivaju???? Tko još nastupa u 9. mjesecu????


samo provjeri kad i da li rade, od 05. - 08. rujna je stručni kongres na tu temu na Brijunima, uglavnom su svi liječnici i biolozi tamo, možda VG ipak radi!? bar s dijelom liječnika i biologa.

----------


## doanna

tnx na informaciji

----------


## ivka13

I ja se pripremam za 9.mj., baš sutra idem na konzultacije i dogovoriti protokol.

----------


## doanna

> I ja se pripremam za 9.mj., baš sutra idem na konzultacije i dogovoriti protokol.


ajde javi šta si dobila, meni je ovo 2. put da idem na stimulirani, prvi put me dočekao papir sa specifikacijom lijekova koje ću uzimati, nikakvog posebnog dogovora nije bilo pa me zanima šta to znači i kako se zapravo radi "dogovor protokola" jer ne bih htjela opet istu stimulaciju kao prvi put

----------


## ksena28

Cure, pitajte što će bit s postupcima u štrajku?

----------


## Vagica

> ima li šta novoga u Vg, ja se polako spremam u novu avanturu, kakvi se protokoli dobivaju???? Tko još nastupa u 9. mjesecu????


Evo i ja nastupam u 9.mjesecu. Sutra bi trebala po lijekove i na dogovor. Ima li koga gore za kavu ujutro 8-9?

----------


## Lotta81

Evo da vam se pridružim za 9. mj. Sutra zovem za konzultacije.
I ja sam znatiželjna što sada daju za stimulaciju, pa cure vi koje ste već bile javite.

----------


## doanna

Ja ću zvati slijedeci tjedan da se narucim na konzultacije

----------


## doanna

> Evo i ja nastupam u 9.mjesecu. Sutra bi trebala po lijekove i na dogovor. Ima li koga gore za kavu ujutro 8-9?


cure, javite šta ste dobile za stimulaciju!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vagica

Bila na dogovoru, dobila za početak Gonale, a kasnije će dodati Cetrotide. Nitko ne spominje ni kongres, ni štrajk. Za par dana krećem sa stimulacijom pa bi valjda rekli da neće raditi.

----------


## doanna

Bila sam i ja na dogovoru, dobila Puregon, a kasnije će dodati Cetrotide....neka nam protokoli budu dobitni!!!!

----------


## dazler

cure držim figeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Samanta

Pozdrav svima! Evo,ja sam nova na forumu. Vidim da imate iskustva pa da Vas pitam...Prvi put idem u Vinogradsku na potpomognutu. Naručena sam na konzultacije 10.09.kod dr.Tomića. Zapravo,sestra je rekla-vjerojatno kod njega. Mene sada zanima kakva su Vaša iskustva u toj bolnici,tj.jel se može dogovarati o broju zametaka koji se vraćaju,i,općenito kako je.I,čula sam da se na sam postupak čeka 2,3 mjeseca?

----------


## dazler

Samanta dobro došla i još prije otišla na neki trudnički forum  :Very Happy: 
Moje iskustvo sa doktorima i sestrama odlično, dr.Tomić je odličan,jako je realan i sve ti kaže kako je.
Postupak se čeka oko 3 mj,o broju vraćenih jajnih stanica ne možeš pregovarati jer po zakonu do 39 godine vraćaju se dvije oplođene jajane stanice,a poslije 39 3

----------


## bubekica

*dazler* dodala bih da se mozes s doktorom dogovoriti da li ce vratiti 1 ili 2 zametka.

----------


## amazonka

Samanta,izabrala si dobru kliniku i zakonzultacije bih ti preporučila dr. Tomića 
prvo zato jer je najstručniji. I ostali liječnici su vrlo ljubazni a susretat ćeš ih na folikulometrijama
jer se često izmjenjuju(četvero ih je).

Na prvi stimulirani postupak čekaš cirka pet mjeseci
između dva stimulirana postupka cirka tri
O broju vraćenih zametaka svakako se prokonzultiraj...

----------


## Samanta

Hvala  na dobrodošlici! Reci mi,ako me on primi u utorak,jel to znači da će me on i voditi kroz postupak? Ili će me sljedeći put primiti neki drugi doktor? Pitala sam za zametke zato šta mi ovo nije prva potpomognuta. Naime,bila sam već par puta u Petrovoj,od kako su mi u 6.mj.2007.godine izvadili jajovod. 2010.godine sam bila na zadnjoj i imam dvoje blizanaca  :Smile:  Sada bi muž i ja htjeli još jedno  :Smile:  A u Petrovoj se strašno dugo čeka.

----------


## Samanta

Evo,ja vam odgovaram,ali se nigdje ne vidi,moram čekati odobrenje? Tako je i kod vas? U svakom slučaju,ispričavam se šta odgovor bude kasnio!

----------


## sanjam

Samanta, ja sam bila na konzultacijama i kod drugih liječnika i stvarno ne mogu reći niti jednu lošu riječ za bilo koga od njih. Sretno i javljaj nam se povratno  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

a to da  :Laughing: , na  to nisam ni pomislila,jer ja mislim da svi žele naše male zametke :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Samanta probaj se dogovoriti da te on vodi,ali ovisi o tome tko radi,kada ti moraš na ultrazvuke i postupak,sumnjam da će ti on uvijek biti

----------


## Samanta

Htjela sam napisati dvojajčane blizance  :Smile:  Ma voljela bih ja i blizance da dobijem još jednom,ali jedno su želje,a drugo su mogućnosti... Da,tako je bilo i u Petrovoj. Došla sam kod jednoga,a na kraju ga više nisam ni vidjela.

----------


## bubekica

> a to da , na  to nisam ni pomislila,jer ja mislim da svi žele naše male zametke


svi ih i zele, ali transfer 2 zametka nosi rizik viseplodne trudnoce.

----------


## amazonka

Samanta, ako si kod Tomića na konzultacijama ne znači da će te on i voditi
jer se liječnici mijenjaju, ovisno valjda o smjenama. Da, ako tako želiš probaj s njim dogovoriti da te i vodi.
I bez straha, tamo su svi ljubazni.

----------


## Samanta

Da,bez straha...Samo šta mi je svaki put srce u petama. Ali,ne zbog bolnosti postupka ( to je više-manje nebitno i prolazno ) već zbog neizvjesnosti i zabrinutosti. No,znate i same kako je to...
U svakom slučaju,želim vam svima puno,puno sreće i da vam se ostvare želje  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

Dobrodošla Samantha, ma zapravo vrlo se teško dogovoriti da te vodi jedan doktor, često se dogodi da imaš folikulometrije baš kad "tvog" doktora nema i onda te pregleda doktor koji je taj dan na odjelu. Koliko znam od drugih cura u petrovoj su u jutarnjim satima uvijek svi doktori tako da se tamo dešava da se cijeli postupak od početka do kraja vodi kod jednog dr. ok punkcije i transferi kako je tko dežuran. Ali slažem se sa ostalim curkama teško je izdvojiti nekog doktora u Vg svi su ok samo što trebaš uvijek pitati što te sve zanima i odgovor ćeš dobiti od jednog doktora opširniji od drugog malo manje ali sve u svemu ok.

----------


## Samanta

A valjda će biti sve ok  :Smile:  Ako ne prije,javim se u utorak sa novostima. Jel možda netko od vas ovdje ide tada u Vg?

----------


## marinab2013

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu, ukratko moja priča počinje ovako, 2009. g. smo krenuli u borbu za bebicu, ali s obzirom na moje godine ( tada 24 ) moj ginekolog nije baš sumnjao u neki problem, kako su mjeseci prolazili a beba nije dolazila, počela sam svaki mjesec ići k njemu i doslovno ga "ubijati" u pojam da nešto ne valja. Napravili smo spermiogram nalaz uredan, hormoni uredni, brisevi i papa uredni, tek sada nakon 4 godine sam otišla na sonoHSG ( koju sam sama dogovorila sa drugim ginekologom bez znanja mog primarnog ) citiram : " Nalaz prvenstveno govori za obostranu okluziju jajovoda. S obzirom na navedeni nalaz, preporučam učiniti LPSC kromopertubaciju". 
E sad moje je pitanje da li je neka od Vas uspijela preskočiti tu LPSC i krenula odmah na IVF ili moram ići. 
Napominjem idem kod dr. Kune koji još nije vidio nalaz jer trenutno ne radi.
HVLALA  :Wink: ))

----------


## dazler

Cure čula sam da od 30.09.2013. će povući sa tržišta dosta ljekovitog bilja,pa ako koja pije čajeve,trk da se opskrbite do tada.
znam da će maknuti sa tržišta  bijelu imelu,vjerojatno gospinu travu....naravno,zbog europske unije to treba zabraniti

----------


## Samanta

Marinab2013,kao prvo želim ti dobrodošlicu! Koliko ja znam,to ne možeš preskočiti. Ja sam imala začepljenje jajovode. Na kraju su mi lijevi izvadili jer više nije bilo pomoći. Sa drugim sam išla na propuhivanje,međutim kako ni to nije uopće pomoglo,počela sam sa postupcima. Savjetujem ti da to obaviš. Ako je nešto lakše rješivo u pitanju,možda sve ostane na tome pa nećeš ni morati ići na IVF. Znam djevojke koje su imale probleme s jajovodima i nakon propuhivanja su ostale prirodno trudne. Sve zavisi ...SRETNO  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu, ukratko moja priča počinje ovako, 2009. g. smo krenuli u borbu za bebicu, ali s obzirom na moje godine ( tada 24 ) moj ginekolog nije baš sumnjao u neki problem, kako su mjeseci prolazili a beba nije dolazila, počela sam svaki mjesec ići k njemu i doslovno ga "ubijati" u pojam da nešto ne valja. Napravili smo spermiogram nalaz uredan, hormoni uredni, brisevi i papa uredni, tek sada nakon 4 godine sam otišla na sonoHSG ( koju sam sama dogovorila sa drugim ginekologom bez znanja mog primarnog ) citiram : " Nalaz prvenstveno govori za obostranu okluziju jajovoda. S obzirom na navedeni nalaz, preporučam učiniti LPSC kromopertubaciju". 
> E sad moje je pitanje da li je neka od Vas uspijela preskočiti tu LPSC i krenula odmah na IVF ili moram ići. 
> Napominjem idem kod dr. Kune koji još nije vidio nalaz jer trenutno ne radi.
> HVLALA ))


HSG zna dati lažno loše nalaze, zato preporučuju dijagnostičku laparoskopiju da se vidi pravo stanje jajovoda i još neke druge stvari koje mogu obaviti laparoskopijom (tako su nekim ženama npr. odstranili jajovod(e) -hidrosalpinks što generalno po mnogima ima smisla ako postoji hidrosalpinks, neki misle drugačije!!!). Obzirom da sad imaš 29 godina, bojim se da bi neki liječnici (npr. Petrova škola rekla bih) svejedno rekli da prvo moraš na laparoskopiju iako bih ja sad s ovim iskustvom iskreno istu preskočila. Zašto? 4 godine nema trudnoće, HSG je pokazao okluziju, čemu onda laparoskopija i nakon nje dodatnih par mjeseci čekanja prije IVF-a. Cost factor? da, skuplji je IVF u konačnici nego laparoskopija....

Ja sam prije x godina tako prošla, najprije rtg HSG koji nije bio 100% jednoznačan, jedan jajovod neprohodan, drugi prohodan ali vijugav. Zatim me naručuju na laparoskopiju ali ja u međuvremenu spontano zatrudnim - vanmaternična - uglavnom laparoskopiju sam čekala par mjeseci nakon te vanmaternične zbog metotrexata koji sam dobivala (čekala sam pola godine), dođem na laparo - obostrano neprohodni jajovodi - jedini izlaz IVF................ pa sam i nakon laparoskopije isto morala čekati par mjeseci kako bih otišla na prvi IVF. iz ove perspektive ako odeš na laparo se bojim da nećeš u IVF postupak još godinu dana. Nek me ispravi netko tko je nedavno išao na sve te zahvate. 

SRETNO! Tko ti je preporuku napisao, gdje si radila HSG?

----------


## Samanta

Pozdrav! Evo,samo da vam javim da sam bila na konzultacijama. Zaista,doktor Tomić je jako simpatičan,ljubazan i sve lijepo objasni  :Smile:  Naručena sam u prvom mjesecu za IVF. Eto,svima koji su u postupku i onima koji kreću želim mnogo uspjeha  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

:psiholog:  drago mi je da si zadovoljna sa konzultacijama

----------


## ARIANM

Molim cure za pomoć. Sutra mi je uzv za Fet,sutra je 14dc,a 12dc folikul je bio 19mm. Mali mi se razbolio i nemam ga kome ostaviti sutra,bake nema,mm na putu i vraća se sutra popodne. Zvala sam doktora da pitam dal je jako bitno doći točno na dan ili mogu u čet,al ga nema pa mi sestra rekla da bi bilo dobro,ali ako baš ne mogu.......ne znam sad što napraviti,O će po svemu sudeći biti sutra i ako zakasnim i dođem u čet jel to jako bitno??? Ne bi htjela ugroziti tijek postupka a sutra jednostavno ne znam kako da izvedem da dođem do Zg....što vi mislite??? Ja nisam nikako pametna.

----------


## dazler

Ja nažalost nemam iskustva sa Fet-om

----------


## Lotta81

Arianm malo kasnim, ali, bila sam na fetu.  E sad ostalo mi je u sječanju da dobiješ štopericu i 5 dana nakon nje dođeš na transfer. Ukoliko ti je ovulacija već bila, mislim da će ti dr. to potvrditi na uzv i reći da na fet dođeš za 5 dana.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo ja bila danas,veli dr. samo super to će sad biti,valjda ovulacija,nisam dobila štopericu i zovem u utorak ujutro oko 9 da vidim dal su se odmrznuli,ako jesu transfer je u 12h.

----------


## dazler

Arianm  :rock:  za smrzliće i držim fige da sve prođe kako želiš!!!!

----------


## ivka13

Lotta jesi li krenula s postupkom? 
Arianm držimo fige!

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka,

jesam krenula sam, danas počela sa pikanjem. Ti? U kojoj si fazi?

Arianm sretno.

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, već sam obavila 2 folikulometrije, sutra idem na treću. Nisam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju (3 puregona + cetrotide od 5 dc), na desnom jajniku samo jedan folikul, na lijevom 4. Od petka do subote se nisu ni pomaknuli, vidjet ćemo kakva je sutra situacija. Inače bi mi do sada rasli 2mm na dan.

----------


## Lotta81

> Lotta, već sam obavila 2 folikulometrije, sutra idem na treću. Nisam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju (3 puregona + cetrotide od 5 dc), na desnom jajniku samo jedan folikul, na lijevom 4. Od petka do subote se nisu ni pomaknuli, vidjet ćemo kakva je sutra situacija. Inače bi mi do sada rasli 2mm na dan.


Sretno sutra. Puregone si prije koristila? Čitala sam sad maloprije kaj je puregon. Ne znam kaj da velim. Čini mi se da između njega i gonala nema velike razlike.
A ovo za folikule, hmm... ne mora ništa značiti, možda je bolje dobiti 5 kvalitetnih stanica na kraju.  Ja sam u dvije prijašnje stimulacije dobila po 10 i 11 stanica pa na kraju njih 5-6 bi valjalo a ostale ništa.  
Sad sam opet dobila gonale. Uglavnom u srijedu idem na folikulometriju pa ću vidjeti na čemu sam.

----------


## sanjam

Bok svima, evo i ja krećem opet idući tjedan na folikulometrije za FET. Koliko sam shvatila sestru oni rade normalno, bez obzira na štrajk? Sretno svima koji su u postpucima trenutno  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

Sanjam sretno :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Pozdrav cure! Da li znate možda mogu li se lijekovi podići mjesec prije nego sam zapisana za postupak? Npr. u 10. mjesecu za 11. mjesec?

----------


## Lotta81

> Pozdrav cure! Da li znate možda mogu li se lijekovi podići mjesec prije nego sam zapisana za postupak? Npr. u 10. mjesecu za 11. mjesec?


Ne bih ti znala, ali u svakom slučaju nazovi i pitaj.

----------


## ivka13

Punkcija u srijedu, ostali smo na 4 folikula na lijevom jajniku, desni totalno zakazao. I nadamo se da nam js neće pobjeći jer i taj je scenarij na vidiku.

----------


## dazler

Ivka sretnoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! i meni je tako bilo prošli postupak,desni zakazao,svi ostali mali,a na lijevom 2 ok

----------


## doanna

*Mimi 81* ovisno o tome kada trebaš dobiti M, ako je to početkom mjeseca onda naravno da ćeš dobiti u 10-om lijekove ili ako imaš neki opravdani razlog, inače lijekovi se daju u mjesecu u kojem si zapisana za postupak, barem su tako meni rekli jer sam ja htjela u 8. mjesecu uzeti lijekove za postupak u 9. mjesecu i nisu mi dali, rekli su mi lijekove ne možete dobiti prije 9-og mjeseca, a ja sam M dobila 18.09.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka13 sretno

----------


## doanna

btw gdje su sestre Ane????

----------


## slonica tonica

> btw gdje su sestre Ane????


pa obje na porodiljnom :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
jedna nosi dvojčeke(cura i dečko), prošla pola puta, druga nešto manje trudna ali neznam kaj nosi....
 :Yes:

----------


## ARIANM

Baš ja to htjela napisati da su obje trudne :Smile: 

Mi obavili FET jučer točno na našu 8. god. braka :Very Happy: 

Ivka sretnooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## slonica tonica

cure,
ne zamjerajte,ali da se pohvalim, ja sam u petak na prvom pregledu nakon pozitivne bete!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## dazler

Slonica Tonica     predivnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vijest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sretnoooooooooo!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :lool: 
Arianm sretno!!!!!!!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## mimi81

Slonica tonica čestitam!
Doanna hvala na pomoći. Zvati ću gore da vidim što mogu.
Arianm sretno!

----------


## slonica tonica

hvala na čestitkama, ali pomalo me je i strah tog pregleda, jer iza sebe imam dvije vanmaternične(zbog druge i završila na IVF klinici) :scared: 
scenarij posljednje vanmaternične:
prirodna trudnoća, UZV pregled u 8 tt.citiram dr:"nema ga, pa gdje je??? evo ga,ali na krivom mjestu:lijevi jajovod,vidljivi otkucaji srca,sve super,ali ne smije biti tu...kako se vi osjećate? dobro,nikakvi bolovi...nevjerojatno,ali vi morate hitno u bolnicu na hitan prijem ..."
kaj ako se ponovi?!?
kako ću to preživjeti, neznam... :neznam:

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka 13 kako je prošlo?

Slonica tonica čestitam i bit će sve u redu.

Arinam sretno i da nas i ti razveseliš  za 10 dana.

----------


## saraya

mimi 81, ja sam nova i čitam i čitam...trebam tvoje mišljenje...i help  :Smile:  bolujem od endometrioze, 82. dvije operacije i 2 godine pakla  i borbe s endometriozom...MM sve ok. probali smo samo jedan IVF u VG, nakon oporavka i očošćenih žarišta i to u prirodnom ciklusu, nažalost nije došlo do transfera jer nije došlo do diobe..i dalje ćemo pokušavati u prirodnim ciklusima...moje pitanje je, vidim da se i ti nosiš sa endometriozom..kako podnosiš stimulaciju? Vraća li se brže endometrioza? Ja se ne usudim ni pomisliti na stimulaciju od straha..svašta sam ružno prošla.. a bojim se da ću s vremenom biti primorana bar na klomifene..molim te za odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## Lara86

evo da se i ja javim, isto sam u Vg u postupku, ja 86. endometrioza, operirana prošlo ljeto, skupa s njom izvađeno i pola lijevog jajnika, na hsg-u saktosalpings i oba jajovodA začepljena. MM 85. oligoasthenozoo. bili u lipnju na prirodnjaku, ništa, na otpusnom samo piše da nije došlo do oplodnje a imali smo jednu zrelu stanicu i sve super. nemam pjma gdje je zaštekalo. sad sam u stim (odnosno ako sam dobro shvatila polustim.) dakle od 2 dc puregon+od 7 dc cetrotide i na kraju 2 brevactida. lijevi jajnik skroz u penziji, nije ništa radio, ali je na desnom bilo 10 oocita, od toga 6 zrelih js, 2 oplođene. na transferu 3.dan vratili dvije osmostanične jer su kao bile odlične, a druge dvije slabije ostavili za zamrzavanje ako se dovoljno razviju-što i jesu. transfer mi je bio 19.09. tako da sad brojim dane do bete koju ću radit u pon........ ugl simptoma nema nikakvih pretjeranih, cicke male ko i dosad, niš ne boli, jedino tu i tamo bolovi čudnjikavi u predjelu pupka-neznam da li to uopće ima ikakve veze s ovom ili čista psiha i živci..

----------


## mimi81

Draga Saraya, dobrodošla! Ja se već 6 godina trudim, ja i mm da dobijemo bebu ali ništa. Endometriotične ciste nisam imala a za priraslice ne znam jer se one vide samo kod laparoskopije. Meni je prva op bila jača skinuta je endo cista s lijevog jajnika i on je dosta smanjen. AMH (Antimuellerov hormon) koji ukazuje na zalihe jajnih stanica je nizak, neznam da li si ga ti vadila? Sa stimulacijama nisam imala problema do sada, jedino mi se u stimulaciji pojavljuju vodene ciste. Moj problem je što uz ne znam kakvu stim. da uzmem nemam baš jajnih stanica. Meni su dr. rekli da je stimulacija za endometriozu nužno zlo da bi se došlo do trudnoće koja bi trebala endometriozu dovesti u red.
Nadam se da sam ti odgovorila. Pitaj opet što ti treba. Sretno!

----------


## ivka13

Ovo su jako lijepe vijesti o trudnoćama i pozitivnim betama. Baš mi je biologinja rekla kako imaju sada dosta trudnoća, da su se sada najednom, nakon malog zatišja, pojavile mnoge trudnice. 
Eto, ja se ovaj put nisam puno nadala, nekako me taj lijeni desni jajnik malo bacio u očaj, a kad ono 5 oocita. Danas su se 3 lijepo oplodile, zovem ponovo sutra pa onda vjerojatno u subotu transfer.

----------


## mimi81

Lara86 sretno! Neka bude odmah trudnoća!
Ivka super vijesti! ~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!

----------


## dazler

Ivka i Lara sretnooooooooooooo  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka  i  Lara sretno.

E nadam se da kad je već krenulo s trudnoćama da će se i nama svima posrećiti  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

Drage cure mimi 81 i Lara 86 hvala na odgovorima, voljela bih da ostanemo u kontaktu  :Smile:  moj CA 125- marker kiji potvrđuje endometriozu je prije operacije bio 169..ref.vrijednosti su do 35..sada nakon svega je 28..AMH sam dobila nalaz prije 2 dana i on je 22.8! Nisam stigla prosurfati o svemu. jer se već i bojim surfanja po netu  :Smile:  da..ja nemam lijevi jajnik ni jajovod, a odstranili su mi i 10 cm debelog crijeva jer ga je napala endometrioza, i da znam kako to zvuči, ali sada živim bez astronomskih bolova..pričam vam to sve, da vas na neki način i utješim jer nije ni sav oblik endometrioze opasan, ja sam imala IV stadij duboke zdjelične endometrioze i zato evo iskreno, poslat ću mail prof Kescksteinu u Austriju koji me je operirao i pitati za mišljenje ( za stimulaciju) ako ste imale manji oblik, ja vjerujem da vama stimulacija ne pogoršava zdravstveno stanje..stvar je u tome što jako želimo bebicu a ujedno se i bojim te bolešture, da se ne vrati..da..paničar sam inače  :Smile:  Lara 86- držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Lara86

Hvala cure!! ja sam si jučer sama napravila shit-išla sam piškit po testu jer više nemrem izdržat i naravno da je bio negativan. dakle to mi je bio 8dpt. sad neznam jel da odmah padnem u depru ili da se nadam još do ponedjeljka.....ugl simptoma nikakvih osim neke čudne napetosti u donjem dijelu trbuha i to je to. uf, popi.... ću do pon! da li netko zna do koliko sati se vadi krv u Vg i kad je nalaz gotov??

----------


## saraya

*Lara 86* sretno :Smile: 
*ivka13* nadam se da je u subotu prošlo sve po planu :Smile: 
*mimi81* nisam pitala u kojoj si fazi trenutno? Ja čekam M i opet u prirodnom ciklusu borba ispočetka..

----------


## saraya

Lara 86, nisam sigurna jer nisam još nikada imala transfer, ali mislim da ti je najtočnije iz krvi, jer test ne reagira na još jako nisku betu, ali kažem nisam sigurna..ja bih se još nadala, ali hladne glave, spremna na sve da ne potonem :fige:  za osječku bolnicu ti kažem sve, ali za Vg..sorry, ne znam.. :Sad:  


> Hvala cure!! ja sam si jučer sama napravila shit-išla sam piškit po testu jer više nemrem izdržat i naravno da je bio negativan. dakle to mi je bio 8dpt. sad neznam jel da odmah padnem u depru ili da se nadam još do ponedjeljka.....ugl simptoma nikakvih osim neke čudne napetosti u donjem dijelu trbuha i to je to. uf, popi.... ću do pon! da li netko zna do koliko sati se vadi krv u Vg i kad je nalaz gotov??

----------


## dazler

Lara čekaj ponedjeljak
Za krv dođi što ranije i do 13-14h je nalaz gotov,nekad i ranije oko 12h
držim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivka13

Lara, držimo fige za lijepe brojčice! 8dpt je ipak prerano za test. Ne zamaraj se simptomima, prepoznajem sebe u svemu i ovaj sam put odlučila ne zamarat se nikakvim probadanjima, nikakvim bolovima kao pred mengu. Samo je bhcg mjerodavna! I želim ti upravo jednu veeliku lijepu betu!
Saraya, je, sve je prošlo prema planu, vraćene dvije mrvice, a dvije smo ostavili u labu, zovem u srijedu da vidim jel imamo male eskimiće.

----------


## mimi81

Draga Saraya, AMH ti je super i mislim da bi trebala probati sa stim. IVF-om, nisam vidjela u kojoj se klinici liječiš. Nažalost nema garancije hoće li uspijeti ili ne, ja se nadam da će uspjeti od prve!
Ja ću ponovno u postupak najvjerojatnije u 11. mjesecu.
Sretno!

----------


## saraya

Ivka13 baš mi je drago, e sada strpljivo :Very Happy: 
mimi81 uh kada se bojim stimulacije..sada sam u Vg i moguće je da ćemo se viđati  :Smile:  hvala ti na lijepim željama..cure moje, svaki vaš uspjeh je i meni korak naprijed, jer se to može sutra dogoditi meni. Teško sam se odlučila na forum, ali priznajem da je lakše podijeliti teret, do sada sam to sve nekako nosila sama..

----------


## Marie Lu

Evo da se i ja aktivno uključim, pasivno sam tu već godinu dana, čistam i čitam... :Smile: 
Odlučili smo se na inseminaciju i ovaj mjesec ce nam biti prvi put. Počela sam piti Klomifene, kako mi je doktor rekao od 2-6 dc, a 9.dc idem na folikulometriju. 
Vidim da se dosta po netu piše o nuspojavama stimulacije, pa ne znam što mogu očekivati i kako ću prepoznati ako dodje do njih? 
Mi smo u Splitu u poliklinici Cito.

----------


## sanjam

Bok svima, ako netko ima iskustva s FETom u Vinogradskoj molila bih pomoć - kakva je procedura inače, čeka li se prirodno ovulacija ili u nekom trenutku dobijem štopericu, pa onda prema tome određuju dan za transfer? Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, pa mi dok. nije bio baš najjasniji ili ja nisam razumjela  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta81

[QUOTE=sanjam;2491614]Bok svima, ako netko ima iskustva s FETom u Vinogradskoj molila bih pomoć - kakva je procedura inače, čeka li se prirodno ovulacija ili u nekom trenutku dobijem štopericu, pa onda prema tome određuju dan za transfer? Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, pa mi dok. nije bio baš najjasniji ili ja nisam razumjela  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Od 10. dana ideš na folikulometrije. U određenom trenutku dobiješ štopericu i pet dana nekon nje ti vraćaju tvojeg smrzlića.

----------


## ARIANM

[QUOTE=Lotta81;2491781]


> Bok svima, ako netko ima iskustva s FETom u Vinogradskoj molila bih pomoć - kakva je procedura inače, čeka li se prirodno ovulacija ili u nekom trenutku dobijem štopericu, pa onda prema tome određuju dan za transfer? Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, pa mi dok. nije bio baš najjasniji ili ja nisam razumjela [/QUOTE
> 
> Od 10. dana ideš na folikulometrije. U određenom trenutku dobiješ štopericu i pet dana nekon nje ti vraćaju tvojeg smrzlića.


Ja imala FET prije 10 dana i nema štoperice! Prati se folikulometrijama kad dolazi do ovulacije i od tog dana se čeka transfer koji je točno nakon toliko dana od ovulacije koliko su stari zamrznuti embriji. S tim da se zove još u jutro na dan transfera da se vidi dal su se embriji dobro odmrznuli tj. dal su preživjeli.

----------


## Lotta81

Ne znam o čemu to ovisi, ali kada sam bila na FET- u dobila sam štopericu iako mi nije bilo jasno čemu kada moju stanicu nismo lovili.

----------


## sanjam

[QUOTE=ARIANM;2492526]


> Ja imala FET prije 10 dana i nema štoperice! Prati se folikulometrijama kad dolazi do ovulacije i od tog dana se čeka transfer koji je točno nakon toliko dana od ovulacije koliko su stari zamrznuti embriji. S tim da se zove još u jutro na dan transfera da se vidi dal su se embriji dobro odmrznuli tj. dal su preživjeli.


Hvala za info! Evo bila na folikulometriji opet i nema štoperice, čeka se ovulacija prirodno.

----------


## ARIANM

I eto prijavljujem betu 0,0 :Mad:  
Zovem sutra da se naručim za konzultacije jer bi u neki prirodnjak dok čekam na lijekove. Zna li netko za koji mjesec zapisuju??

----------


## doanna

> I eto prijavljujem betu 0,0 
> Zovem sutra da se naručim za konzultacije jer bi u neki prirodnjak dok čekam na lijekove. Zna li netko za koji mjesec zapisuju??


za prirodnjake nema čekanja, ide se odmah taj mjesec, naravno ovisno koji ti je dc kad dođeš na konzultacije, ja sam jednom tako došla na konzultacije 9dc i odmah sam radila prirodnjak

----------


## sanjam

Za lijekova sam cula da sestra narucuje za 12. mjesec

----------


## Vagica

Prijavljujem i ja negativnu betu. Sve super prošlo, dosta stanica, dobri embriji i na kraju...ništa. Sada treba smisliti što dalje.

----------


## Lotta81

Vagice drži se. Malo odmori, a onda kreni dalje.

----------


## ivka13

Da napokon ja podijelim dobre vijesti, moja beta danas 11 dpto je 292! 
U petak ponavljam i nadam se duplanju!

----------


## andream

Ivka, jako mi je drago, čestitam!! Jako lijepa vijest.

----------


## dazler

Ivka od srca čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Ivka, čestitam!
Sretno dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

Ivka čestitam!!!! Divne vijesti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Ivka čestitam!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Čestitam Ivka!!!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Saraya, eto nažalost mislim da smo skoro u identičnoj situaciji,10.7.2013. bila sam operirana,također kronična upala zdjelice, izvadili mi oba jajovoda , jedan cijeli i dio drugog jajnika,koji je i dalje ostao zaljepljen za maternicu,eto tak da djelimo iste strahove... Mi tek sad čekamo da završe sa štrajkom jer sad ne naručuju nove pacijente, rado bi da mi se javiš da vidim kako napreduje situacija kod tebe,ja sam 84 godište

----------


## ivica_k

> Da napokon ja podijelim dobre vijesti, moja beta danas 11 dpto je 292! 
> U petak ponavljam i nadam se duplanju!


Bravo Ivka, jako mi je drago!

----------


## ivka13

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama. Toliko sam čekala ovaj dan kada ću i ja moći javit nešto više od nule da se nisam mogla ni strpit da ponovim betu pa da tek onda pišem. Ne moram vam ni pričat da se stalno izmjenjuju sreća, uzbuđenje i strah.

----------


## bubekica

Draga ivka, cestitam i cvrsto drzim fie da bude sve u redu do kraja! Prekrasna vijest! Strah je ogroman, ocekivano, ja svima kazem da mi je najtezi trenutak u mpo putu bio pozitivan test.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

Ivka pridružujem se čestitkama!!!!! Neka je ovo početak samo dobrih i lijepih događaja u tvom životu!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Ivka bravo čestitam

----------


## Konfuzija

Ivka!!! Pa to je super-duper-fantastično!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nirvana

Braaaavooooo ivka!!!! stalno virkam ovih dana na ovu temu zbog tebe i evo sretnih vijesti! Čestitamo od srca i mm i ja. Čuvaj se i držimo fige za duplanje!!!!

----------


## Vagica

Čestitam Ivka!!! Konačno i dobre vijesti iz VG.

----------


## saraya

> Saraya, eto nažalost mislim da smo skoro u identičnoj situaciji,10.7.2013. bila sam operirana,također kronična upala zdjelice, izvadili mi oba jajovoda , jedan cijeli i dio drugog jajnika,koji je i dalje ostao zaljepljen za maternicu,eto tak da djelimo iste strahove... Mi tek sad čekamo da završe sa štrajkom jer sad ne naručuju nove pacijente, rado bi da mi se javiš da vidim kako napreduje situacija kod tebe,ja sam 84 godište


 Draga Anitsirk 84, žao mi je..znam sa čim se boriš, osluškivanje tijela, svaki trzaj itd..ne znam, ali čini mi se da nas ta glupa endometrioza samo tvrdoglavo tjera naprijed usprkos strahovima  :Smile:  evo ja upravo krećem na folikulometrije, u prirodnom ciklusu..javim se svakako.. jesi li bila na ikakovom postupku?

----------


## ARIANM

Ivka čestitammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*ivka* kolika je danas beta?

----------


## dea84

Sad ću ja požurit Ivku da se javi  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*sanjam* jel bio FET?

----------


## sanjam

Bio transfer, vracene 2 blastice. Sve je proslo u redu, sad slijedi cekanje.... Cure,sto ste od terapije dobile nakon transfera?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

e sad neznam dal sam prvu poruku dobro poslala il nisam, al nema veze još jedanput ću napisat  :Smile:  Nisam bila još na nikakvom postupku, sad kad smo trebali krenut doktori su u štrajku, a i doktorica je rekla da se moram prvo malo oporavit jer je bila teška operacija,jučer  su bila baš 3 mjeseca od operacije, prvo smo čekali dal će taj jajnik opće proradit il ću doći u stanje predmenopauze sa 30 g... grozno... ali hvala dragom Bogu proradio je i dobila sam več 3 menstruacije, na zadnjem ultrazvuku bila su 3 lijepa folikula i dobar endometrij, danas idem opet na ultrazvuk jer me več par dana dolje tiska pa drži palčeve da nije ništa, več se svega bojim... užas... samo da se opet endometrioza ne vrati,javit ću što je doktorica rekla

----------


## bubekica

> Bio transfer, vracene 2 blastice. Sve je proslo u redu, sad slijedi cekanje.... Cure,sto ste od terapije dobile nakon transfera?


Super! Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Saraya javi mi se na temu koju sam ja otvorila Odstranjeni jajovodi i jajnik (neplodnost)

----------


## ivka13

Beta je danas 419! Sad čekamo uzv za 2 tjedna...

----------


## Lotta81

> Beta je danas 419! Sad čekamo uzv za 2 tjedna...


Ivka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Da dalje bude sve školski.

----------


## sanjam

Za 12 dana. Nadam se da necu pokleknuti prije  :Smile: 
Ivka13, divne vijesti!! Cestitam i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Beta je danas 419! Sad čekamo uzv za 2 tjedna...


ivka koji je ovo dan nt? 12.?

----------


## saraya

> Saraya javi mi se na temu koju sam ja otvorila Odstranjeni jajovodi i jajnik (neplodnost)


Ok!!! Može..ovdje je druga tema  :Smile:  nađem te...

----------


## saraya

Sanjam i Lotta81 čekam s vama  :Smile: 
ivka13 čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

ivka13 neka je školska  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Joj ivka tako sam sretna zbog tbe, nekako te od početka pratim i stalno svraćam ovdje da vidim što ima novo s tobom, vibram da sve bude školski do kraja  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theorema

ivkka sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

ivka, pa nije ti se  beta u dva dana nas poduplala dobro... jesu li ti lijecnici u Vg jos ista rekli? 

Oprosti na iskrenosti, ali bih vrlo oprezno s cestitkama, jesi razmisljala da sama jos izvadis koju betu?

----------


## frka

Nazalost, moram potpisati Kadaunu. Ivka, ja ne bih cekala 2 tjedna - ovakav porast bete u 3 dana bas i nije perspektivan. I isto mi je zao biti zli glasnik, ali mislim da je gore presutjeti..

----------


## s_iva

Slažem se sa Frkom, ovakav porast bete ne miriše na dobro. Znam iz vlastitog iskustva. Znam da su me i sestre u VG uvjeravale da je sve ok dok beta raste, nije bitno koliko, samo da raste.  :Confused:

----------


## amazonka

Ivka, beta bi ti se trebala pravilno duplati
bilo bi dobro da ju izvadiš još koji put

----------


## ivka13

Nova je beta rađena nakon 2 dana (13dpt) i koliko znam ne mora baš dvostruko narasti, zar ne?

----------


## Kadauna

ne mora se baš uduplati ali bar mora postojati rast od 60% po preporukama. Zato mene čudi da su ti samo rekli da dođeš na uzv, daj ti izvadi još jednu betu, ovo meni iskreno ovako ne izgleda najbolje.

----------


## ivka13

Već je odlučeno, ponavljam sutra betu.

----------


## dazler

Ivka držim fige i nekako osjećam da će sve ipak biti uredu  :Klap:  :fige:

----------


## doanna

Oprezno prijavljujem prvu pozitivnu betu 13dnt = 263, sutra vađenje druge bete  :scared:

----------


## bubekica

*doanna* divno divno! vibram za sutra!

----------


## sanjam

doanna lijepo!  :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

doanna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

ivka sretno danas i javi se!

----------


## Lotta81

ivka i doanna sretno :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Doanna*, to je jako lijepa beta! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Ivka*, samo polako. Beta se dupla svakih 31-72 sata na početku, ne trebaš paničariti, ali je dobro izvaditi još koji puta.

----------


## s_iva

Doanna, neka se tako i nastavi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

doanna  predivna vijest!!!!!!!!!samo tako dalje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

doanna, lijepa vijest
ivka, sretno od srca!

----------


## ivka13

Doana, lijepe vijesti! Čestitam!

Moja beta danas 18dpt je 3676!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*ivka* odlicno!

----------


## s_iva

Ivka, supppppper!
Oprosti što smo ti bacile bubu u uho, ali tvoja druga beta nije bila baš nešto (za razliko od ove  :Smile: )

----------


## ivka13

Samo ste mi muža splašile! Ne smijete mu više to radit  :Laughing:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Moja beta danas 18dpt je 3676!!!!


Wowww!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pa sad bi se i na uzv nešto moglo vidjeti!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ivka, baš mi je drago, sad nek bude dalje dosadno školski ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dazler

ivkaaaaaaaaa   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jesam ti rekla da osjećam da će sve biti ok (nadam se da sam dobro protumačila duplanje bete)

----------


## Kadauna

> Ivka, supppppper!
> Oprosti što smo ti bacile bubu u uho, ali tvoja druga beta nije bila baš nešto (za razliko od ove )


oprosti i od mene, ali stvarno razvoj bete nije bio obečavajući. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i za prvi uzv za dva tjedna, tad već možda i s otkucajima srca  :Smile: )

Isprike i mužu

----------


## doanna

Ivka sad hrabro na uzv  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  neka je sve po ps-u

----------


## frka

ivka, a koliko je embrija vraćeno? možda je neki putem odustao pa zato takav rast... sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

doanna, i za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

aha, vidim da su 2... možda je u tome stvar. i moja se u jednom trenu nije skroz uduplala i bio je vanishing twin syndrom.

----------


## amazonka

Ivka, bravo!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
To je sada super!!!!!
Sretno na UZV!!!!:

----------


## ivka13

Ma bila je i meni malo sumnjiva ta druga beta, ali nisam htjela paničarit, ionako niš ne mogu spriječit. Ali ovako ću sad lakše čekati prvi uzv 28.10., vjerujem da bi se tada već trebali vidjeti i otkucaji.

----------


## ivka13

Malo i za potporu svim čekalicama, na transferu mi se pohvalila sestra kako ove jeseni imaju dosta trudnica.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivkaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

doanna i Ivka13 divno!!! Čestitam cure od srca!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*doanna* sretno danas!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doanna

cure hvala na pozitivnim mislima, beta danas 867  :Smile:  neka se nastavi plodno u Vg!!!!

----------


## dea84

doanna, čestitam  :Smile: 

Drage, kakva je situacija u VG u vezi štrajka? Naime odlučili smo probat opet s MPO-om. Prije vm sam bila na konzultacijama i dog. koje pretrage moram napravit ali desila se i druga vm pa smo sve stopirali. Sad bi išla radit nalaze i s njima doć na ponovne konzultacije no neznam dal naručuju gore? M trebam dobit kroz par dana pa se nadam da će štrajk prestat dok mi budu gotovi nalazi

----------


## doanna

> doanna, čestitam 
> 
> Drage, kakva je situacija u VG u vezi štrajka? Naime odlučili smo probat opet s MPO-om. Prije vm sam bila na konzultacijama i dog. koje pretrage moram napravit ali desila se i druga vm pa smo sve stopirali. Sad bi išla radit nalaze i s njima doć na ponovne konzultacije no neznam dal naručuju gore? M trebam dobit kroz par dana pa se nadam da će štrajk prestat dok mi budu gotovi nalazi


Najbolje je da nazoveš i pitaš. Sad dok sam bila u postupku, a to je bilo u vrijeme štrajka, vidjela sam da su cure dolazile na konzultacije, e sada da li su bile naručene prije štrajka ili ne, ne znam.

----------


## ivka13

Doanna bravo! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Evo da se i ja javim. Moja beta danas na 13dnt je 217.

----------


## saraya

Lotta81 divnooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš mi je drago!!

----------


## bubekica

Aaaaaaa zakon! Go Vinogradska!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivka13

Lotta čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

Hvala cure. Još mi je sve to nevjerojatno. Gledam taj papir i mislim si pa jel to zbilja moja beta.

----------


## doanna

> Hvala cure. Još mi je sve to nevjerojatno. Gledam taj papir i mislim si pa jel to zbilja moja beta.


Kad VG poludi onda to tako izgleda!!!!!!  Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## dazler

Lotta  čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sve predivne vijesti!!!!cure želim vam školske trudnoće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

lotta8,čestitam...vg je baš krenulo!

----------


## Hoću bebu

lotta8 SRETNOOOO i neka sve bude školski :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

jako mi je drago citati o lijepom nizu na Vinogradskoj nakon rekla bih visemjesecnog forumskog zatisja na Vg

Cure sretno i cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

*Molit cu samo Lottu, DOannu i Ivku da se upisu na nas topic o dobivenom broju lijekova, stimulaciji, o broj dobivenih j.s. i embrija i smrzlica ovdje, bitno je voditi i nase forumske statistike, hvala cure: * 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

----------


## saraya

:Crying or Very sad:  pobjegao mi je folikul..2. pokušaj, prirodni ciklus,Vg,ne možemo ni doći do transfera...ajde cure help, čemu štoperica ako ne može zadržati folikul? oprostite što kvarim pozitivu, ali teško mi je..

----------


## Inesz

Saraya,
žao mi je.

Moguće je da unatoč štoperici dođe do spontane ovulacije. Spontana ovulacija se najčešće dogodi  zato jer je štoperica dana nakon što je organizam već sam pokrenuo predovulacijski porast luteinizirajućeg hormona. 
Za sprečavanje preranog pucanja folikula trebala bi se davati supresija, to se daje u stimuliranim postpcima, ne u prirodnjacima.

Jesu li ti računali postupak kao iskorišten?

----------


## saraya

Nisu računali, jako su fer...samo što sam ja osuđena na prirodne cikluse zbog endometrioze i nadam se da će mi jednom uhvatiti folikul a da bude zrela jajna stanica..pa da dođe i do diobe, i na kraju do transfera..a trudnoća mi se čini trenutno tako daleka etapa da ne mogu vjerovati kako je to teško..baš sam koma :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

Saraya,
digni glavu gore. Bit će bolje.

----------


## saraya

Hvala Inesz, hoću, inače sam borac, samo tu i tamo malo padnem..uh.. :Sad: 
javite se cure trudnice iz prirodnjaka, stvarno mi treba neka brojka koliko vas ima ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lotta81

Saraya drži se. Znam kako ti je. I ja sam išla u dva prirodna i uvijek bi stanica pobjegla.
U mpo ne preostaje ništa nego biti uporan. Kako kaže Inesz glavu gore i bit će ok.

----------


## saraya

Hvala Lotta..

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Saraya baš mi je žao ali glavu gore u nove pobjede, da te pitam jel moguće da pošto sam i ja operirala endometriozu da ću i ja samo u prirodnjake?

----------


## saraya

Anitsirk ma ne brini...znam cure koje su s endometriozom išle na stimulacije i sve je bilo ok...ja imam duboku zdjeličnu, nemam jajnik, opasan oblik, uglavnom, ja moram jako oprezno s hormonima..čekam mail prof.koji me je operirao za savjet vezano za stimulaciju, a ako si zabrinuta, pitaj svog liječnika za upute..svaka endometrioza je individualna..zato, nemoj se brinuti..

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Hvala Saraya,da u pravu si,svaki slucaj je drugaciji,a vidjet cemo sto ce dr reci,samo da konacno ovaj tjedan zavrse strajk i da me naruce za ppregled,nikako da se toga docekam a tjedni brzo prolaze

----------


## doanna

*saraya* ja sam jednom bila u prirodnjaku i također mi je pobjegla js, slažem se, samo upornost i upornost.....

----------


## dazler

saraya ja sam jednom bila u prirodnom,pobjegao folikul,evo sutra baš idem na prvi pregled,probat ću još jednom u prirodnom,gle treba držati fige i nadati se,na svakoga jednom dođe red za sreću,samo nekom treba manje,a nekom više

----------


## saraya

Hvala cure... sada sam to sve nekako prespavala,hladnije glave ali i dalje boli :Sad:  hvala vam na podršci, vi me najbolje razumijete.. *dazler* , nadam se da ćemo brzo dograbiti tu našu srećicu,sretno i nemoj sada negativno zbog mene!! Sretno i javi nam se :Smile:  Nije mi namjera širiti negativnu energiju,sorry cure.. samo trebam malo utjehe  :Taps:

----------


## Kadauna

Jel itko u zadnje vrijeme imao sreće s prirodnjacima u Vinogradskoj? Nekad je Tomić glasio kao stručnjak za prirodnjake, ako se ne varam.... 

Ionako valja imati na umu da je uspjeh prirodnjaka oko 6-8% od svih započetih postupaka, mala je to vjerojatnost, ali postoji.... 

Imate li od drugih cura iz čekaonice iskustava, što se priča vezano za prirodnjake u Vg?

----------


## saraya

Hvala Kadauna..zanima me jako...

----------


## Lotta81

Vadila i drugu betu danas i 17dnt beta je 2002. Jupiii
A sad dan po dan do uzv.

----------


## doanna

> Vadila i drugu betu danas i 17dnt beta je 2002. Jupiii
> A sad dan po dan do uzv.


prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:  kad si naručena na uzv?

----------


## saraya

lotta  :Very Happy:

----------


## dazler

Lotta  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Lotta81

uzv je 4. 11.  sad polako dan po dan do uzv-a

----------


## ivka13

Lotta, sve mi se cini da bi i ti mogla ugledat 2 mrvice na uzv kao i ja.
Ja vas pozdravljam iz bolnice,prokrvarila sam u ponedjeljak navecer,ali obje mrve su i dalje na mjestu.Krvarenje je odmah sutradan i stalo,ali sam do daljnjega malo na odmaranju u bolnici. Jednoj se mrvi lagano naziru otkucaji,cekamo i drugu.Ta je malo manja pa se nije moglo jos sve vidjeti.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka drži se. Glavno je da su maleni u redu.

----------


## doanna

*ivka* samo hrabro!!!!!

----------


## dazler

Ivka drži se!!!!

----------


## saraya

Drži se Ivka!!!!

----------


## Iva28

Pozdrav svima! Evo i ja se pridružujem ovoj temi, čitam vas već dugo, no sad sam se ohrabrila napisati nešto. Tek sada je postalo stvarno - 07.11. smo naručeni za konzultacije za IVF. Totalno sam izgubljena o svemu, nemam pojma ni o čemu  :Wink:  
Zanima me koliko ste čekale od konzultacija do prvog postupka, koje sve nalaze treba napraviti prije postupka?
Znam da nam je besplatno 6 postupka, no da li i nešto moramo plaćati i sami? Ima li ijedna od vas da je u postupku a još nije u braku s partnerom, rade li oko toga probleme??
Imam bezbroj pitanja, znam.  :Unsure:  Svaki savjet/odgovor je dobrodošao 
Svima skupa držim figee  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Iva 28, od konzultacija do prvog postupka čekaš cca 5 mjeseci
do tada obavi sve potrebne pretrage,
uputit će te na hormone štitnjače TSH, ft4
spolne hormone LH, prolaktin, estrogen, FSH, progesteron
papa test, cerviklani brisevi
suprug tj, partner spermiogram
i oboje morate napraviti i test na HIV i hepatitis ako još nigdje niste bili u postupku
Zakon dozvoljava postupke i ako ste u izvanbračnoj zajednici
imaš pravo na šest besplatnih postupaka /dva prirodna i 4 stimulirana/
tada lijekove i postupke ne plaćaš nego je sve na teret HZZO-a

----------


## Iva28

Amazonka, hvala ti na ovim informacijama. Znam da zakon dozvoljava iako nismo u braku, no čula sam da bi mogli zafrkavati zbog toga,recimo u petrovoj. Pa je ginic nas uputio u vg. To čekanje je baš koma, ali ništa drugo nam ne preostaje nego naoruzati se strpljenjem  :Wink:

----------


## Krtica

Otvorim forum i odmah sam se razveselila!! Uvijek mi bude toplo oko srca što ima trudnica. Stoga Lotta čestitam od srca!!!

Iva28 ja sam inseminacije odradila privatno, nisam u braku i zato trebaš s dragim javnom bilježniku potpisati izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici a svrha se piše na njoj potpomognuta oplodnja. Mi čak nemamo iste adrese, ja sam još kod mojih prijavljena. Platili oko 100kn. 
Nadam se da neću morati novu vaditi jer i mi krećemo na konzultacije.
Kao što čitam naručuju nove pacijentice bez obzira na štrajk. 
Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Amazonka, hvala ti na ovim informacijama. Znam da zakon dozvoljava iako nismo u braku, no čula sam *da bi mogli zafrkavati zbog toga,recimo u petrovoj*. Pa je ginic nas uputio u vg. To čekanje je baš koma, ali ništa drugo nam ne preostaje nego naoruzati se strpljenjem


Niti jedna ustavnova koja provodi medicinsku oplodnju ne smije odbiti parove zato jer nisu vjenčani. Znači, Petrova na smije odbijati nevjenčane parove. U svim bolnicama i privatnim poliklinikama nevjenčani par dužan je donijeti kod javnog bilježnika ovjernu potvrdu o zajedničkom životu.

----------


## amazonka

> Niti jedna ustavnova koja provodi medicinsku oplodnju ne smije odbiti parove zato jer nisu vjenčani. Znači, Petrova na smije odbijati nevjenčane parove. U svim bolnicama i privatnim poliklinikama nevjenčani par dužan je donijeti kod javnog bilježnika ovjernu potvrdu o zajedničkom životu.


Tako je, ako nešto u Zakonu piše, onda je to to.
Suprotno od toga je njegovo kršenje.
Iva28, sve je tu kristalno jasno.
U kojoj god klinici bila potvrdu o zajedničkom životu ovjeravaš kod JB.

----------


## Iva28

Da, i ja sam još kod mojih prijavljena. Ma nadam se da ne budu zafrkavali, to bi stvarno bila diskriminacija. 
Ne znam kaj je s tim štrajkom - ja sam zvala prošli utorak da nas naručim za konzultacije i eto dobila termin idući tj. Nisam mogla vjerovati da idemo tako brzo. A sad do postupka ćemo se načekati. Ali dobro, idemo po bebicu napokon  :Smile:  I tebi držim fige!




> Otvorim forum i odmah sam se razveselila!! Uvijek mi bude toplo oko srca što ima trudnica. Stoga Lotta čestitam od srca!!!
> 
> Iva28 ja sam inseminacije odradila privatno, nisam u braku i zato trebaš s dragim javnom bilježniku potpisati izjavu o izvanbračnoj zajednici a svrha se piše na njoj potpomognuta oplodnja. Mi čak nemamo iste adrese, ja sam još kod mojih prijavljena. Platili oko 100kn. 
> Nadam se da neću morati novu vaditi jer i mi krećemo na konzultacije.
> Kao što čitam naručuju nove pacijentice bez obzira na štrajk. 
> Sretno svima!!!!

----------


## ivka13

> Tako je, ako nešto u Zakonu piše, onda je to to.
> Suprotno od toga je njegovo kršenje.
> Iva28, sve je tu kristalno jasno.
> U kojoj god klinici bila potvrdu o zajedničkom životu ovjeravaš kod JB.


Ovo je baš tužno da se još uvijek parovi susreću i s ovakvim problemima

----------


## Inesz

Ivka,
kako si ti? Je li sve OK?

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam od subote kod kuće na mirovanju, u ponedjeljak obavila prvi uzv u Vg. Kuca nam jedno srce  :Heart: , druga GV se nije razvila. Imam i hematom tako da sam i dalje kod kuće na mirovanju.

----------


## Inesz

Sretno Ivka, bit će sve u redu!

----------


## andream

Ivka, sretno dalje. I ja sam imala takav scenarij u prvoj trudnoći s dvije gestacijske, sve je na kraju ispalo najbolje, što i tebi želim.

----------


## Lotta81

Ivka, sretno

----------


## Krtica

Ivka sretno!!!! Fino odmaraj i mazi bušicu!  :Smile: 

*Iva* javi kako su prošle konzultacije i koji je plan. Jel bitan dan ciklusa kada ideš na konzultacije? Jesu te pitali za ciklus prije nego si dobila termin?
Ja ću zvati sutra i naručiti se.

----------


## dazler

Evo meni propao IVF u prirodnom postupku.....
uhvatili smo folikul,ja sva sretna,i drugi dan hladan tuš...jajna stanica je bila nezrela...štoperica je dana prereno

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, sretno dalje. I ja sam imala takav scenarij u prvoj trudnoći s dvije gestacijske, sve je na kraju ispalo najbolje, što i tebi želim.


Andream, da li si krvarila u toj trudnoći i,ako jesi, koliko je dugo trajalo? Osim onog jednog pravog krvarenja zbog kojeg sam završila u bolnici, cijelo vrijeme mi ide sukrvica pa se nadam da se i hematom i druga gv čiste.

----------


## saraya

žao mi je *dazler i ja sam tako prvi put...očito moramo biti strpljive... i hladne glave, nažalost..drži se..
*


> Evo meni propao IVF u prirodnom postupku.....
> uhvatili smo folikul,ja sva sretna,i drugi dan hladan tuš...jajna stanica je bila nezrela...štoperica je dana prereno

----------


## saraya

ups bold slova  :Smile: 
Ivka13, samo mirne glave..bit će sve ok  :Smile:  srčeko kucka jeee :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

> Andream, da li si krvarila u toj trudnoći i,ako jesi, koliko je dugo trajalo? Osim onog jednog pravog krvarenja zbog kojeg sam završila u bolnici, cijelo vrijeme mi ide sukrvica pa se nadam da se i hematom i druga gv čiste.


Nisam krvarila. Doduše ja nisam niti imala hematome, a druga gestacijska bila je ispod prve i nije stvarala probleme. Kasnije je nestala. Bit će sve OK i kod tebe, vjerujem.

----------


## dazler

Saraya  :Trep trep:  znam....

----------


## doanna

*Ivka13* bit će to sve u redu, bravo za srčeko!!!!! I mi bili u utorak na prvom uzv nakon pozitivne bete i jedno  :Heart:  kuca  :Very Happy:

----------


## saraya

doanna  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krtica

Cure zovem ja danas ujutro oko pola 9 da se naručim i nitko se ne javlja. Zvala sam opet sada oko 15sati i ništa. Kad najbolje zvati? Nisam zbog posla u mogućnosti zivkati? Hvala vam!!

----------


## doanna

> Cure zovem ja danas ujutro oko pola 9 da se naručim i nitko se ne javlja. Zvala sam opet sada oko 15sati i ništa. Kad najbolje zvati? Nisam zbog posla u mogućnosti zivkati? Hvala vam!!


najbolje ti je da zoveš između 10h i 12h jer od 7:30 do 9:30 su postupci i sestra tada nije u svojoj sobi, a radno vrijeme odjela je do 15h, u 15h više nema nikoga.

----------


## ivka13

Dazler, prirodnjaci su prava lutrija. Sjećam se kako sam se ja osjećala kada nismo stanicu, bila sam jako ljuta da sam i s onim koktelom u sebi htjela ić odmah doma, a nisam mogla iz kreveta ustat.

Doanna, to je predivno, čestitam! 
Sad još čekamo Lottu i njeno srčeko...

----------


## ivka13

Krtica, ja ih oko 12h uvijek dobijem bez problema. Ujutro im je gužva zbog postupaka i folikulometrija pa se nakon 11h gužva raščisti.

----------


## Iva28

> Ivka sretno!!!! Fino odmaraj i mazi bušicu! 
> 
> *Iva* Javi kako su prošle konzultacije I koji je plan. Jel bitan dan ciklusa kada ideš na konzultacije? Jesu te pitali za ciklus prije nego si dobila termin?
> Ja ću zvati sutra i naručiti se.


*Ivka*  sretno!!!
*Krtica* Nisu me pitali za ciklus, mislim da to nema veze za konzultacije. Naručili su me na prvi slobodan termin. Najbolje ti je nazvati između 12 i13h - tada naručuju. U bilo koje drugo doba da zoveš, nema šanse da se itko javi - tako sam ja 2 dana zivkala. 
Javim se nakon konzultacija. Ajmee to  to je dr tjedan već  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krtica

Hvala cure! Zovem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Lara86

evo, ja sam se nakon nekog vremena bila javila, ali mi post nikad nije dospio do foruma...  :Confused:  valjda zato jer sam još nova... ugl zadnji put beta negativna, ovaj ciklus smo odmah smrzliće iskoristili pa sad čekamo... prekosutra mi je 12 dpt, betu vadim tek u pon. vještica trebala doć jučer/danas ali još ništa, makar su moji ciklusi od 25-30 dana tako da se ne nadam previše. i uput čestitam svima koji su u međuvremenu javili lijepe vijesti!!!!!!!

----------


## dazler

znam Ivka da je lutrija
 :Very Happy:  za tvoje srčeko

----------


## Krtica

> *Ivka*  sretno!!!
> *Krtica* Nisu me pitali za ciklus, mislim da to nema veze za konzultacije. Naručili su me na prvi slobodan termin. Najbolje ti je nazvati između 12 i13h - tada naručuju. U bilo koje drugo doba da zoveš, nema šanse da se itko javi - tako sam ja 2 dana zivkala. 
> Javim se nakon konzultacija. Ajmee to  to je dr tjedan već


Čula sam da vv na konzultacije naručuju 8 dc. Mora se zvati prvi dc i onda te sestra upiše.
Hvala ti na informaciji.

----------


## dazler

Lara  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  za pozitivnu i lijepu ß

----------


## ivka13

Lara, držimo fige!

Ja sam se najmanje nadala u ovom postupku. Uvijek sam imala redovne cikluse 28 dana, zadnjih 5 mjeseci su mi se skratili na 24 dana, desni jajnik mi uopće nije reagirao na stimulaciju i mislila sam da je već sve izgubljeno. Kad se najmanje nadaš, onda te iznenadi.

----------


## Krtica

Lara  :fige:

----------


## Lara86

hvala cure, nikako da dočekam pon........ simptoma još nikakvih, a danas mi je 32. dan od z.m...... ajme, ubit će me nervoza........

----------


## saraya

Lara sretno :fige:

----------


## Lara86

hvala cure, ali nekako mislim da niš..... da li je koja koristila crinone gel? da li je moguće da on odgađa m.?

----------


## sanjam

Lara86 sretno i javi nam!

----------


## Krtica

Evo konzultacije dogovorene za 2 tjedna. Uffff sva sam uzbuđena!!

Lara mislimo na tebe!!!

----------


## ivka13

> hvala cure, ali nekako mislim da niš..... da li je koja koristila crinone gel? da li je moguće da on odgađa m.?


Ja sam dobivala menge redovito kad sam koristila i utriće i crinone

----------


## Lara86

hvala ivka, malo si me utješila, ali još me nekaj kopka......pfffff.... idem radit, da mi prije još ovih par sati dok ne nazovem prođe...... javim vam rezultat navečer  :Bye:

----------


## Krtica

Meni su utrići odgađali m. I to po 5-6 dana je kasnije dolazila.

----------


## Iva28

Super!!! I tebi su brzo zakazali. Javi da čujemo kaj i kako dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Lara86

eto, beta ispod 0,6..... idemo dalje. time-out do nove godine, a onda ćemo "izvadit" višak dijelova.....

----------


## dazler

Lara žao mi je,ali dobro si rekla,idemo dalje

----------


## Krtica

Lara  :Love:

----------


## saraya

Lara, guramo dalje... :Love:

----------


## ivka13

Lara  :Love:

----------


## sanjam

Lara žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## doanna

*Lara* baš kako si rekla, TIME OUT pa dalje u borbu  :Love:  inače su meni duphastoni odgađali M, ma zapravo ja nisam nikad procurila pod terapijom nakon, tek kad sam prestala s istom i onda bi došla nakon 2-3 dana

----------


## doanna

*Lara* baš kako si rekla, TIME OUT pa dalje u borbu  :Love:  inače su meni duphastoni odgađali M, ma zapravo ja nisam nikad procurila pod terapijom nakon, tek kad sam prestala s istom i onda bi došla nakon 2-3 dana

----------


## Krtica

Cure nikad nisam bila u Vinogradskoj. Jel me možete malo usmjeriti kako doći na odjel, a da se ne izgubim? Tražim ginekologiju ili odjel humane reprodukcije? Koji kat? Puno vam hvala.

----------


## Lara86

ginekologija ti je prizemlje, humana 5.kat - ista zgrada. ako dolaziš na glavni ulaz  bolnice onda prođeš kraj mini kapelice i suvenirnice (budu ti s lijeve strane) pratiš taj puteljak, nakon nekih 50 m ti je tisak i kiosk s pecivima, a preko puta tog s pecivima ti počinje zgrada u koju ideš. ulaz je par metara više. neznam baš najbolje objašnjavat, nadam se da će se još koja cura kojoj ide bolje javit.....

----------


## dazler

Lara super si objasnila

----------


## Krtica

Lara hvala na odlicnom objasnjenju.

----------


## Konfuzija

E, da i još dosta bitno je da pred vratima humane treba pozvoniti  :Wink:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Drage moje suborke, čestitam svim + ...držite se buduće mame i tate..
Onima koje se još bore - čelične živce imajte i uspjet ćete...
Ja sam opet na stand byu..posao me sprječavao na akcije po VG, ali napokon je stalni radni odnos potpisan pa ću lakše  :Smile:

----------


## brundica

pozdrav cure, ovdje sam potpuno nova, do sada sam vas samo čitala i divila se tim međusobnim podrškama ali i toj snazi koju imate da bi prolazile sve to... eto i mene čeka neki od postupaka, neznam još koji... 5.12. imam prvi dogovor kod dr Bolanča, pa ako mi možete nešto reć o njemu, kakav je... evo nekih bitnijih podataka o meni... mm-ok! ja-začepljen jedan jajovod, pokušali 4mj sa ciljanim klomifenskim odnosima i sad me moj gin šalje u vinogradsku da oni na humanoj odluče što dalje, da li laparoskopija ili koji od postupaka... ima li netko sličnu situaciju?! neznam što me čeka... unaprijed vam zahvaljujem i svima želim veeeeliku sreću....  :Naklon:

----------


## Iva28

Evo da se javim, konzultacije smo obavili.
Sada krećemo u prvi postupak za nekih mj dana. Prirodnjak. Uzbuđeni smo, a za dr. i sestru prvi dojam -fenomenalan!  :Smile: 
Krtica, javi se i ti nakon konzultacija, da čujemo kako je bilo.
Kako izgleda prirodni; koliko vremenski provodite u Vg, da li ste uspjele uskladiti odlazak na posao i postupak. To me dosta brine, a tamo sam zaboravila pitati. Blesača... Samo mi je zvonilo u glavi kako uskoro počinjemo...

----------


## brundica

može li mi netko reći nešto više o prvom razgovoru u vinogradskoj i o  dr bolanča... uskoro imam termin za prvi razgovor i mišljenje kod njega pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva... inače imam jedan neprohodan jajovod, ostalo ok...

----------


## ivka13

Iva, oko koliko sati si bila? Možda smo se srele danas? Računaj na 3-4 uzv prije punkcije, to su tzv. folikulometrije na kojima se prati razvoj folikula i uzv su u pravilu u razmaku od 2 dana, najčešće se s prvim krene 7dc. Da li si u čistom prirodnom postupku ili piješ klomifen?
Nabavi si odmah od svog ginića 2 uputnice: jednu za folikulometriju, a drugu za ivf za dnevnu bolnicu.

----------


## doanna

> Drage moje suborke, čestitam svim + ...držite se buduće mame i tate..
> Onima koje se još bore - čelične živce imajte i uspjet ćete...
> Ja sam opet na stand byu..posao me sprječavao na akcije po VG, ali napokon je stalni radni odnos potpisan pa ću lakše


već sam se pitala gdje si, super za posao to jako puno znači  :Dancing Fever:  da što prije ponovno kreneš  :Klap:

----------


## saraya

dobrodošla brundica  :Smile: trenutno idem 3 mj,zaredom i do sada sam bila pregledavana kod prof. Kune, dr. Grbavac, dr.Bolanča..
svi su jednako pristupačni i možeš otvoreno s njima razgovarati...zaprimit će te jedan liječnik, ali ne mora značiti da će te do kraja svih folikulomterija i postipka voditi isti..oni surađuju, to ti je bitno..možda bi se trebale javiti trudnice, ja sam jedna od onih trenutno samo upornih  :Smile:  ali zasada samo pozitivna iskustva što se pristupa tiče..


> može li mi netko reći nešto više o prvom razgovoru u vinogradskoj i o  dr bolanča... uskoro imam termin za prvi razgovor i mišljenje kod njega pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva... inače imam jedan neprohodan jajovod, ostalo ok...

----------


## Iva28

Ivka, jučer smo bili od 10 do 11 gore, možda se i jesmo vidjele  :Wink: 
Dr je rekao da kad obavimo još tih par pretraga koje nam fale, pocinjemo s prirodnim, da ne gubimo vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da ovisi i o tim nalazima da li će mi ista davati. 
Meni su te konzultacije super prošle, objašnjeno nam je sve što smo pitali, (vrlo realno) a to mi je nekako najbitnije kod doktora, pogotovo u ovako novim situacijama.
Dragi je baš komentirao kako uopće nije imao feeling da je u bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## doanna

> može li mi netko reći nešto više o prvom razgovoru u vinogradskoj i o  dr bolanča... uskoro imam termin za prvi razgovor i mišljenje kod njega pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva... inače imam jedan neprohodan jajovod, ostalo ok...


baš kako je i saraya rekla, meni osobno je smetalo to što se kroz postupak izmjenjaju skoro svi doktori, barem u mom slučaju ne znam koliko su trebali surađivali kad se sve odvija po protokolu tj. po šabloni, ali koji god doktor bio je odličan, bit će to sve super *brundice*

----------


## Krtica

> Evo da se javim, konzultacije smo obavili.
> Sada krećemo u prvi postupak za nekih mj dana. Prirodnjak. Uzbuđeni smo, a za dr. i sestru prvi dojam -fenomenalan! 
> Krtica, javi se i ti nakon konzultacija, da čujemo kako je bilo.
> Kako izgleda prirodni; koliko vremenski provodite u Vg, da li ste uspjele uskladiti odlazak na posao i postupak. To me dosta brine, a tamo sam zaboravila pitati. Blesača... Samo mi je zvonilo u glavi kako uskoro počinjemo...


Naravno da ću vam sve javiti. Jedva čekam. Iva ne znam jesi li pisala, ako jesi sorry nisam upamtila kakvu dijagnozu imate? Razmišljam što će mi doktor, ne znam ni kod kojeg idem, predložiti. Imam smanjenu plodnost, amh nizak al ne alarmantno. Sumnja se u slabiju kvalitetu stanica. Dragi je ok. Bilo bi super dok čekam stimulirani ivf odraditi koji prirodnjak il možda aih. Jel imaju takvu praksu?

----------


## lana01

Bok svima,nova sam tu na forumu  :Very Happy: , trenutno sam u stimuliranom ciklusu primam decapeptyl ujutro i 2 ampule menopura popodne vec 7 dana , danas sam bila na 2 folikulometriji  i imam 5 folikula vel.cca 11-15 mm, doktor mi je rekao da vjerovatno imam nisku razinu Amh :Sad:  pa mi je pojačao menopure na 3 ampule do ponedjeljka. Da li ste vi bili natečeni od toliko hormona, ja sam ko balon sve me boli i stalno sam pospana.

----------


## brundica

*saraya i doanna*, hvala vam, curke na pojašnjenju i dobrodošlici...  :Smile:  nezzz kak je vama bilo, ali ja neznam baš puno o postupcima (jedino što sam od vas skužila)... malo se pribojavam, možda baš zato što mi je to sve novo... ali budem naučila...  :Smile:  kažete i da doktori hoće pojasnit!? nego, kak podnosite sve te lijekove? da li je istina da je uvijet za inseminaciju prohodna oba jajovoda? što se laparoskopijom može "popraviti"?  i hoćete mi reć, ako znate, koje sve pretrage moram imati obavljene, i koliko najviše nalazi mogu biti stari? sretno vam svima, drage moje!!!!!!!!! i da što prije dobijete svoju malu buhtlicu...  :Very Happy:  btw, divim vam se kak ste uporne i optimistične...  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## doanna

> *saraya i doanna*, hvala vam, curke na pojašnjenju i dobrodošlici...  nezzz kak je vama bilo, ali ja neznam baš puno o postupcima (jedino što sam od vas skužila)... malo se pribojavam, možda baš zato što mi je to sve novo... ali budem naučila...  kažete i da doktori hoće pojasnit!? nego, kak podnosite sve te lijekove? da li je istina da je uvijet za inseminaciju prohodna oba jajovoda? što se laparoskopijom može "popraviti"?  i hoćete mi reć, ako znate, koje sve pretrage moram imati obavljene, i koliko najviše nalazi mogu biti stari? sretno vam svima, drage moje!!!!!!!!! i da što prije dobijete svoju malu buhtlicu...  btw, divim vam se kak ste uporne i optimistične...


kod mene je lijevi jajovod neprohodan, inseminacija dolazi isključivo u obzir ako ti je folikul na onom jajniku koji je prohodan, ako je suprotno onda inseminacija nema smisla, mada moram priznati da sam ja dobila i dva potpuno oprečna mišljenja od dva doktora upravo s VG-a. Brundica, u našim vodama samo upornost dolazi u obzir i mišljenja sam što manje znaš lakše ti je jer se ne opterećuješ. Sretnoooo!!!!!

----------


## brundica

*doanna* kod mene je isto lijevi jajovod neprohodan, ali dok sam uzimala klomifene uvijek mi je baš lijevi jajnik bolje reagirao, na desnom jedan ili nijedan folikul... a da li si ti išla prije na laparo ili odmah u postupak?! ja sam ti pak mišljenja da bi voljela znati što me sve moguće čeka... smatram da će mi biti lakše prolaziti kroz sve to.... upornost, dakako, bit ću i ja...  :Smile:  sa vjerom u sretan završetak...  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> Ivka, jučer smo bili od 10 do 11 gore, možda se i jesmo vidjele 
> Dr je rekao da kad obavimo još tih par pretraga koje nam fale, pocinjemo s prirodnim, da ne gubimo vrijeme. Pretpostavljam da ovisi i o tim nalazima da li će mi ista davati. 
> Meni su te konzultacije super prošle, objašnjeno nam je sve što smo pitali, (vrlo realno) a to mi je nekako najbitnije kod doktora, pogotovo u ovako novim situacijama.
> Dragi je baš komentirao kako uopće nije imao feeling da je u bolnici


Iva, srele smo se onda, ti i muž ste bili prije mene u ordinaciji. Dr. Grbavac uvijek sve lijepo objasni, a i svo drugo osoblje je uvijek na raspolaganju, od sestara, doktora, biologa. Gore sam 3 godine i stvarno su si uvijek dali truda i uvijek su bili maksimalno ljubazni i susretljivi. Puno informacija možeš saznati i tu na forumu.

----------


## ivka13

Krtica, neki sa znatno manjim amh reagiraju dobro, neka te to ne zabrinjava. Vidiš da ja imam i manji amh od tebe, dragi mi je jedno vrijeme imao dosta loš nalaz, čak mi jedan jajnik nije reagirao u zadnjoj stimulaciji, a na kraju je baš taj postupak bio uspješan. Potrebno je samo puno strpljenja.

----------


## Iva28

Ja sam ok, a dragi  oligoasthenozoospermia. S tim da je na zadnjem spermiogramu stanje još gore -jučer je dr rekao da skoro pa ih i nema. 
Mi smo bili kod dr.Grbavca i super mi je, vjerujem da su i ostali.
Nama je rekao da lista čekanja za stimulirani je 4-5 mj,zbog ljekova ali da mi nećemo gubiti vrijeme i sad idemo prvo na 2 prirodna. Nama ništa drugo osim ivf-a nije ni opcija.

----------


## Iva28

Jesi ti bila u haljinici, zelenkastoj, čini mi se? Da, vidle smo se.  :Smile: 
Prvi dojmovi su super, a i ovdje na forumu vjerujem da svi možemo biti jedni drugima podrška, a i izvor informacija  :Wink:

----------


## dazler

nove curke dobrodošle i još prije otišle na trudnički  :Bye: :

----------


## Iva28

> *saraya i doanna*, hvala vam, curke na pojašnjenju i dobrodošlici...  nezzz kak je vama bilo, ali ja neznam baš puno o postupcima (jedino što sam od vas skužila)... malo se pribojavam, možda baš zato što mi je to sve novo... ali budem naučila...  kažete i da doktori hoće pojasnit!? nego, kak podnosite sve te lijekove? da li je istina da je uvijet za inseminaciju prohodna oba jajovoda? što se laparoskopijom može "popraviti"?  i hoćete mi reć, ako znate, koje sve pretrage moram imati obavljene, i koliko najviše nalazi mogu biti stari? sretno vam svima, drage moje!!!!!!!!! i da što prije dobijete svoju malu buhtlicu...  btw, divim vam se kak ste uporne i optimistične...


Hej, iako sam i ja nova tu čitam o svemu već dobrih godinu dana. Sada sam i konzultacije obavila pa znam i nešto mrvicu više. Heh.
Moraš imati:
 papu, briseve (aerobi, anaerobi, mycoplasma/ureaplasma, Chlamydia),
 FSH, LH, E2, PRL, ukupni testosteron, SHBG, slobodni testgosteron, DHEAS (između 2 i 5 dana ciklusa)
TSH
Progesteron u serumu (20-22 dan ciklusa)
KG i Rh
Markeri hepatitisa B i C
HIV 1 i HIV 2
VDRL (antitreponemski test)

Partner mora obaviti:
spermiogram (računalna analiza(CASA parametri) - ne stariji od godine dana, tak su nama rekli
bakteriološka analiza ejakulata
KG i Rh
Markeri hepatitisa B i C
HIV 1 i HIV 2
VDRL (antitrponemski test)

Taj cijeli popis smo dobili na konzultacijama i za to sve ti ne treba više od  nekih mj dana.

Sretno i tebi, da se sve skupa što prije preselimo na okruglu temu

----------


## Krtica

> Krtica, neki sa znatno manjim amh reagiraju dobro, neka te to ne zabrinjava. Vidiš da ja imam i manji amh od tebe, dragi mi je jedno vrijeme imao dosta loš nalaz, čak mi jedan jajnik nije reagirao u zadnjoj stimulaciji, a na kraju je baš taj postupak bio uspješan. Potrebno je samo puno strpljenja.


Ivka unijela si mi nadu i podigla raspoloženje.  :Smile:  
Naoružala sam se strpljenjem, ali bojim se svega što me čeka. Hvala ti!!!!!!!!

----------


## lana01

molim vas možete li mi reci koliko folikuli moraju narasti da bi ih punktirali

----------


## saraya

lana01 između 17 i 19mm u prirodnom ciklusu, nisam sigurna vrijedi li to i za stimulirani..cure javite se..?

----------


## lana01

Hvala na info, sutra sam narucena na 3 ultrazvuk pa cemo vidjeti da li su folikuli narasli.maloprije sam primila zadnji menopur (bar se nadam   :Very Happy: ) pa se nadam da od onih 5 sto je vidio zadnji put ce bar jedan biti iskoristiv  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

lana sretno sutra bit će ih sigurno više iskoristivih
ja sam zadnji put dobila štopericu na 19mm

----------


## doanna

> *doanna* kod mene je isto lijevi jajovod neprohodan, ali dok sam uzimala klomifene uvijek mi je baš lijevi jajnik bolje reagirao, na desnom jedan ili nijedan folikul... a da li si ti išla prije na laparo ili odmah u postupak?! ja sam ti pak mišljenja da bi voljela znati što me sve moguće čeka... smatram da će mi biti lakše prolaziti kroz sve to.... upornost, dakako, bit ću i ja...  sa vjerom u sretan završetak...


ja nisam išla na laporo jer je doktor procjenio da zbog mojih godina i nema neke svrhe ići na laporo ili čitaj da je bio uvjeren da nam AIH neće pomoći već isključivo IVF, i tako je i bilo....*Brundice*, da se razumijemo ja sam apsolutno sve znala i u sve bila upućena, puno puta sam postavila dijagnozu i prije doktora i znala kakav će biti ishod postupka, ali vjeruj mi, tek kad sam prestala biti pametna i prepustila se i vjerovala doktorima dogodila se ta dugo željena trudnoća i sada u trudnoći ne želim čitati ništa, želim se prepustiti i šta bude bit će, a adresa za moje nedoumice je doktor a ne više google

----------


## Krtica

Lana kako prosao uzv? Nadam se da su folikulići super i uskoro spremni.

----------


## Krtica

Kad sam se naručivala na konzultacije sestra mi rekla da obavim papu i briseve. Nalaz pape neće biti gotov jer se čeka do 3 tjedna, a brisevi bi mogli. Kakav je problem ići na konzultacije bez njih? Mogu se naknadno javiti nalazi?? :gaah:

----------


## doanna

> Kad sam se naručivala na konzultacije sestra mi rekla da obavim papu i briseve. Nalaz pape neće biti gotov jer se čeka do 3 tjedna, a brisevi bi mogli. Kakav je problem ići na konzultacije bez njih? Mogu se naknadno javiti nalazi??


mislim da te bez urednih nalaza neće htjeti staviti u nikakav postupak, trebala si privatno napraviti papu bilo bi prije gotovo

----------


## lana01

to kod mene sve nesto sporo raste  :Sad: ,mislila sam da sam gotova s pikanjem al opet moram veceras primiti još 3 menopura  :Cool: , rekao je da dva obecavaju sta god mu to znacilo,meni je dosta i jedan kako treba  :Smile: , sutra opet moram na ultrazvuk pa se iskreno nadam da je dosta s pikanjem sva sam plava od uboda

----------


## brundica

*doanna* prvo ti čestitam i držim palčeve da sve bude školski...  :Smile:  hvala na savjetima, ali teško si mogu pomoć... evo voljela bih biti informirana o postupcima, kakav je protokol... znatiželjna sam po pitanju toga... i sama znam da se moram prepustiti doktorima i vjerovati u sretan ishod... ali... 
ok, bit će kako bude... još jednom, hvala na savjetima...  :Very Happy:

----------


## brundica

iva28 tnx na pojedinostima... sretno i tebi...  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Joj nisam mogla praviti papu prošli tjedan jer sam imala mengu. Nisam očekivala da ću termin dobiti tako brzo. Vidjet ću što će mi dr reći. Samo se nadam da ne idem uzalud u Zg kako bi mi rekao napravite papu pa mi opet dođite. Vjerojatno ću opet morati i hormone pregledati.

----------


## Lotta81

Krtica, Lana, brundica i Iva sretno :Smile:

----------


## lana01

malo mi postovi sporo prolaze  :Smile: , u petak imam aspiraciju pa sta Bog da

----------


## Krtica

Hvala Lotta!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> malo mi postovi sporo prolaze , u petak imam aspiraciju pa sta Bog da


sretno

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Evo i mene u petak na prvom pregledu u Vinogradskoj, trebam uputnicu za opći ginekološki pregled, po uputnicu moram ginekologu ili mogu dr opće prakse? I pošto nisam nikad tamo bila molim vas na koji kat trebam ići itd ako bi netko imao volju malo mi to bolje objasniti, hvala!

----------


## dazler

Anitsirk,po uputnicu moraš ginekologu,ideš na 5 kat vrata ravno kad izađeš iz lifta,moraš pozvoniti

----------


## Krtica

Po uputnicu sam ja jučer išla kod svoje ginekologinje. Na 5.katu rekle cure da je humana i pozvoniš. Ja idem u utorak prvi put. Sve nalaze koje imaš od prije ponesi sa sobom. Sretnooooo

----------


## Krtica

Ja i dazler u istu minutu pišemo. Heheheeee

----------


## lana01

Curke pocela me prati depresija bole me jajnici i maloprije sam imala nekakav cudan bijeli iscjedak, veceras idem primiti stopericu a tako me strah da nece biti nista od svega ovog :Sad:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Hvala cure, još da vas pitam u starom ili u novom dijelu je to?

----------


## dazler

Krtica  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

Iva, da ja sam imala zelenu haljinu. Sretno tebi i mužu. Npr. mm je u početku imao dosta loš nalaz, uz samo 8% pokretnih još i većinu morfološki neispravnih. Čak je u jednom postupku i biolog rekao da se jako namučio izabrati nešto. Iz ne znamo kojeg razloga, sad mu se s-gram popravio. "Samo" treba potrefit taj mjesec kad će nalaz biti nešto bolji.

----------


## ivka13

Lana, moji su folikuli bili čak 21-23mm na dan primanja štoperice

----------


## dazler

Lana ne mora to ništa značiti,ja sam prošli mjesec bila u prirodnom postupku,sve me je dolje pikalo,mislila sam da je folikul pukao.... a ono na kraju sam štopericu primila prerano i jajna stanica je bila nezrela
Držim fige da je sve ok

----------


## doanna

svim curama sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lana01

Cure hvala svima zelim vam da sto prije dobijete + nije lako sve ovo izdrzati,onaj tko ne prolazi kroz ovo nije ni svjestan koliko hrabrosti treba. Pusa svima

----------


## Krtica

Anitsirk evo kako je Lara objasnila gdje se ide: ginekologija ti je prizemlje, humana 5.kat - ista zgrada. ako dolaziš na glavni ulaz bolnice onda prođeš kraj mini kapelice i suvenirnice (budu ti s lijeve strane) pratiš taj puteljak, nakon nekih 50 m ti je tisak i kiosk s pecivima, a preko puta tog s pecivima ti počinje zgrada u koju ideš. ulaz je par metara više
E jel to novi il stari dio nemam pojma. Nikad tamo nisam bila.
Cure jel novi, stari?

----------


## Krtica

Lana samo hrabro!! Glavu gore!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Anitsirk evo kako je Lara objasnila gdje se ide: ginekologija ti je prizemlje, humana 5.kat - ista zgrada. ako dolaziš na glavni ulaz bolnice onda prođeš kraj mini kapelice i suvenirnice (budu ti s lijeve strane) pratiš taj puteljak, nakon nekih 50 m ti je tisak i kiosk s pecivima, a preko puta tog s pecivima ti počinje zgrada u koju ideš. ulaz je par metara više
> E jel to novi il stari dio nemam pojma. Nikad tamo nisam bila.
> Cure jel novi, stari?


Hvala!

----------


## saraya

Lana01 i ja imam punkciju sutra  :Smile:  vidimo se..cure držite nam fige da ne puknu...uh..

----------


## dazler

Lana i Saraya sretnooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iva28

> Iva, da ja sam imala zelenu haljinu. Sretno tebi i mužu. Npr. mm je u početku imao dosta loš nalaz, uz samo 8% pokretnih još i većinu morfološki neispravnih. Čak je u jednom postupku i biolog rekao da se jako namučio izabrati nešto. Iz ne znamo kojeg razloga, sad mu se s-gram popravio. "Samo" treba potrefit taj mjesec kad će nalaz biti nešto bolji.


Baš mi je drago da vam je uspjelo.  :Smile:  Nisam čak se sjetila pitati kakve su šanse da nam uspije u prirodnjaku s takom lošim spermiogramom. Ali možda je i bolje da se ne opterecujemo postotcima. Doktori najbolje znaju što i kada rade. Sada samo da obavimo još tih par pretraga i krenemo u našu prvu bitku! 
Dragi je imao upalo mjehura, ko zna koliko dugo i koliko je teška bila. Dr kaže da to može biti razlog tako lošeg s-grama. Vidjeti ćemo...
Svim curkama good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Sretno curke i nek budu lijepe stanice!

----------


## Lotta81

Lana i saraya sretno danas.

----------


## doanna

cure da vas pitam nešto, da li vam nakon transfera u otpusnom piše "mirovanje" ili tako nešto slično, zanimaju me friška otpusna, unatrag kojih 2 mjeseca?

----------


## sanjam

doanna, ja sam imala transfer prošli mjesec - nije mi pisalo mirovanje niti ništa u tom smislu.

----------


## Lotta81

Doanna, za mirovanje ništa ne piše. Po novom tvoj ginekolog odlučuje hoće li ti dati mirovanje. Specijalist ti može preporučiti mirovanje, ali ginekolog je taj koji odlučuje (tak je meni objasnila moja gin. )

----------


## bubekica

ovo je bas zanimljivo sto pisete, na VV i dalje pisu mirovanje na otpusno.

----------


## doanna

> Doanna, za mirovanje ništa ne piše. Po novom tvoj ginekolog odlučuje hoće li ti dati mirovanje. Specijalist ti može preporučiti mirovanje, ali ginekolog je taj koji odlučuje (tak je meni objasnila moja gin. )


zato i pitam, jer meni soc. ginekologica tvrdi da mi ne može dati mirovanje tj. bolovanje bez preporuke mpo doktora, a mpo doktor mi govori da mi on po novome ne smije preporučiti mirovanje i tako sam se ja sad našla u neprilici jer imam jutarnje mučnine i ne funkcioniram a svaki od ginekologa drži se svoje priče a ja između njih i sad moram trošim godišnji jer ne mogu dobiti bolovanje....užas jedan....toliko sam se namučila da ostanem trudna a sad to ne smijem čuvati i zaštiti

----------


## Krtica

Doann a kak ide ono s komplikacijama kad trudnice prestanu raditi? Moja kuma čim je saznala da je t prestala raditi. Povračala je jako jako.

----------


## Inesz

donnana,
koliko je bilo neuspješnih postupaka prije ove trudnoće?

koliko imaš godina?

možda, ipak da otiđeš u vinogradsku na pregled, objasniš svoje probleme. vjerujem da neće biti problema oko preporuke za mirovanje.

----------


## doanna

> donnana,
> koliko je bilo neuspješnih postupaka prije ove trudnoće?
> 
> koliko imaš godina?
> 
> možda, ipak da otiđeš u vinogradsku na pregled, objasniš svoje probleme. vjerujem da neće biti problema oko preporuke za mirovanje.


4 pokušaja, 34 godine, teza muška neplodnost

----------


## Inesz

> zato i pitam, jer meni soc. ginekologica tvrdi da mi ne može dati mirovanje tj. bolovanje bez preporuke mpo doktora, a mpo doktor mi govori da mi on po novome ne smije preporučiti mirovanje i tako sam se ja sad našla u neprilici jer imam jutarnje mučnine i ne funkcioniram a svaki od ginekologa drži se svoje priče a ja između njih i sad moram trošim godišnji jer ne mogu dobiti bolovanje....užas jedan....toliko sam se namučila da ostanem trudna a sad to ne smijem čuvati i zaštiti


Što mpo iz Vinogradske misli kad kaže da ne smije preproučiti mirovanje? 

*Mpo doktori iz Vinogradske*, tko smije ovoj  trudnici koja radi prekomjernog povraćanja nije sposbna za rad i koristi godišnji odmor umjesto neopravdano uskraćenog bolovanja, *tko smije*  ovoj trudnici  preporučiti mirovanje tj. bolovanje?

Možda ovoj trudnici *smije* preporučiti bolovanje *portir* iz Vinogradske, ili joj bolovanje *smije* preporučiti *dostavljačica* iz Vinogradske ili možda  *spremačica*?

Tko smije preporučiti bolovanje, ako liječnik subspecijalist ne smije? 

Mpo doktori iz Vinogradske, tko vama oduzima pravo na odlučivanje o liječenju? Nitko!  

Iz konformizma i straha ne donosite  odluke koje jesu u vašoj nadležnosti. Tako nanosite štetu pacijenticama, nenetično se ponašate i sami sebi rušite dostojantvo.

----------


## lana01

> Lana01 i ja imam punkciju sutra  vidimo se..cure držite nam fige da ne puknu...uh..


kako je proslo  :Love:

----------


## saraya

lana01, kažu oplodila se stanica, ali sada čekamo sutra da nam kažu je li došlo do diobe....a ti???? kakve su novosti? i jesi maznila one ćevape hi hi  :Smile:

----------


## lana01

Super bas mi je drago  :Smile:  kod mene je svih 5 oplodeno a vidjet cemo sutra sta ce reci . A cevapcice nisam jela haha

----------


## saraya

divno  :Smile:  da..vidjet ćemo sutra :fige:

----------


## Krtica

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## doanna

curke, držim fige da js se lijepo oplode i razvijaju i već njušim novi val trudnica na Vg, za tulum u labu  :rock:

----------


## lana01

Kaze dok da je za sada sve ok, stanice se dijele  i da ce biti transfer u srijedu  :Zaljubljen: znaci 5 dan

----------


## saraya

> Kaze dok da je za sada sve ok, stanice se dijele  i da ce biti transfer u srijedu znaci 5 dan


to lana01  :Very Happy:  ja imam sutra transfer :Smile:  prvi u životu!!!! :Klap:  uh..

----------


## lana01

super bas mi je drago  :Smile:  zelim ti sve naj nek se lijepo primi  :Smile:  . al ne kuzim to , zasto vracaju 3 ili 5 dan :/  pa poludit cu do srijede  :Smile:

----------


## dazler

Lana ako imaš više oplođenih stanica,onda puštaju ih do 5 dana da budu blastice
ako imaš 2-3 onda ih vraćaju 3 dan,da ne bi slučajno propale
tako su bar meni objasnili
cure fige držim da se prime i da nam javite pozitivnu ß   :fige:

----------


## lana01

Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Odlične vijesti cure!! Držim figeeeeeee do neba!!
Ja sutra krećem na konzultacije. Sva sam uzbuđena!!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Ja sam u petak obavila prvi pregled, dobila sam popis nalaza koje trebam obaviti ali menstruacija nikako da dođe, do sad je bila redovita i sad se javila cista od 6 cm i navodno zbog toga kasni menstruacija, naravno nalaze nemogu obaviti ako nema menstruacije, ima li tko slično iskustvo?

----------


## Iva28

Krtica, sretno sutra! Javi kak je prošlo.  :Smile: 
Cure, da li za ove pretrage koje se obavljaju prije postupka se treba naručiti li samo se dodje s uputnicom? Ja trebam sutra ili preksutra točno napraviti pretrage hormona, jer ako sada ne odem ode nam postupak idući mj. Znam da su inače liste čekanja po par mj, no Dr je rekao da nam ne treba vise od mj dana za obaviti sve, pa kontam kako samo dodjemo tamo s uputnicama...ili se varam? Je li bio itko nedavno?

----------


## Krtica

Svakako ću javiti i s vama prokomentirati.
Ja ne znam kako je u Zg s vađenjem krvi i pretragama. U Os se samo dođe s uputnicom i brzo ide.

----------


## lana01

Curke pomagajte imam transfer u srijedu a to ce mo biti 21 dan ciklusa . Nije li to malo prekasno za vracanje embrija. Punkciju su mi radili 16dc.

----------


## Argente

Nema veze koji ti je dan ciklusa, gleda se dan ovulacije (punkcije) + broj dana starosti embrija kojeg namjeravaju vratiti; da si imala punkciju 20.dc, taj embrij bi ti vratili 25dc.
Kužiš - dvodnevni bi ti vratili dva dana nakon punkcije, trodnevni tri itd. Dakle, tebi vraćaju petodnevni embrij (koji bi do petog dana trebao dostići fazu blastociste).

----------


## Krtica

Cure jel na konzultacijama nema uzv-a?

----------


## saraya

Evo me  :Smile:  vratili su mi jučer 6- stanični embrij..kažu da je dobar.. e sada još da se primi..uh..kako tek za 14 dana ß ?
lana01 sretno sutra!!!

----------


## lana01

Primit ce se primiti i onda ces imati velikuuu busicu  :Smile: .. Ja sam sad zvala svih 5 jajasaca je zivo i zdravo sutra ce vratiti 2 a 3 u skrinjici s blagom  :Smile:  jeee bas sam sretna . Drzim fige curke

----------


## Lotta81

Saraya  i lana sretno cure. Javite nam nam za 14 dana veliku betu. 

Evo, bila i na drugom uzv, srčeko kuca i veliki smo 17, 5 mm.

----------


## saraya

> Primit ce se primiti i onda ces imati velikuuu busicu .. Ja sam sad zvala svih 5 jajasaca je zivo i zdravo sutra ce vratiti 2 a 3 u skrinjici s blagom  jeee bas sam sretna . Drzim fige curke


jeeeee, ipak će tvoja mama nunati blizance kao što si rekla,divno! Baš mi je drago... :Very Happy:  nadam se da hoće..hvala ti..treba sad živjeti 14 dana a da u glavi ne sagradim kule i gradove :Grin: 
Lotta81 :Very Happy:

----------


## doanna

Lana i Saraya sretno curke, u mom dobitnom ciklusu mi vraćena dva 6st embrija i jedan 4st embrij, biologica je prilikom transfera rekla da je jedan 6 st fantastičan i evo ga kuca i raste u mojoj busi  :Smile:  cure sad hladne glave do bete, držim fige

----------


## doanna

> Saraya  i lana sretno cure. Javite nam nam za 14 dana veliku betu. 
> 
> Evo, bila i na drugom uzv, srčeko kuca i veliki smo 17, 5 mm.


Mi smo prošli tjedan bili veliki 18,5mm  :Smile:  u kojem si ti tt?

----------


## Krtica

Doktor T na konzultacijama predlozio inseminaciju jer kaze da su moji nalazi u redu. Za amh od 12.5 kaze da je to malo smanjeno, nista alarmantno. Et ak m dodje do 5.12. krecem opet s klomicima. Ako ne dobijem m do navedenog datuma onda u 1.mj jer za blagdane ne bi mi radili aih. Ako 2 inseminacije ne budu uspjesne onda ivf. Danas mi folikulic na 23 mm pa kaze dr da budemo vrijedni danas i sutra.

----------


## ivka13

> Lana i Saraya sretno curke, u mom dobitnom ciklusu mi vraćena dva 6st embrija i jedan 4st embrij, biologica je prilikom transfera rekla da je jedan 6 st fantastičan i evo ga kuca i raste u mojoj busi  cure sad hladne glave do bete, držim fige


Ovakav sam scenarij i ja imala i danas smo na 9 +3/7tt i veliki smo 3cm! I s hematomom smo se izborili, lagano regresira.

Lana i Saraya, sretno i strpljivo!

----------


## saraya

Hvala cure...još dugih 13 dana.. :štrika:

----------


## Lotta81

> Mi smo prošli tjedan bili veliki 18,5mm  u kojem si ti tt?



ja sam ti 8+4 po punkciji  a po zadnjoj menstruaciji 9 tj

----------


## doanna

> ja sam ti 8+4 po punkciji  a po zadnjoj menstruaciji 9 tj


aaa tu smo, ja sam po punkciji 8+6

----------


## Iva28

Danas sam išla obaviti sve pretrage u Petrovu,kako nam je dr i rekao. Nisu me primili, sestra je rekla da se za hormone narucuje ( slobodno tek u 3 mj) ali da joj nije jasno zašto to u Vinogradskoj ne obavljamo. Nije ni meni jasno. Danas mi je 4 dc i eto propalo je. Ne kuzim kako je dr rekao da nam treba maximalno mj i pol za napraviti sve pretrage prije postupka, ako se čeka po par mj na to.

----------


## doanna

> Danas sam išla obaviti sve pretrage u Petrovu,kako nam je dr i rekao. Nisu me primili, sestra je rekla da se za hormone narucuje ( slobodno tek u 3 mj) ali da joj nije jasno zašto to u Vinogradskoj ne obavljamo. Nije ni meni jasno. Danas mi je 4 dc i eto propalo je. Ne kuzim kako je dr rekao da nam treba maximalno mj i pol za napraviti sve pretrage prije postupka, ako se čeka po par mj na to.


*iva28* probaj nazvati VV mislim da tamo nema naručivanja samo trebaš nazvati kad dobiješ M i onda ti oni kažu tipa dođite taj i taj dan, naravno poštujući dc kad se hormoni trebaju vaditi

----------


## doanna

ili odi privatno izvaditi i to je opcija

----------


## Inesz

> ili odi privatno izvaditi i to je opcija


ne slažem se. sustav javnog zdravstva kojeg fundiraju svi zaposleni građani mora funkcionirati i omogućiti tim istim građanima zdravstvenu zaštitu. 

mnogim građanima nije opcija da u privatnom laboratoriju za fsh, lh, estradiol, prolaktin i amh plate  barem 1000 kn. nije im to opcija zato jer tih novaca nemaju.

----------


## Krtica

Kod mene u Osijeku nema nikakvog naručivanja. Odem na odjel nuklearne medicine,2-3dc, predam uputnicu i brzo budem gotova. Kakve su to gluparije. Propadne ti ciklus i to tko zna koliko puta zbog glupog naručivanja. U Slavoniji ima jedino U Os taj labos i cijela Slavonija dolazi tu pa nema naručivanja. Kud plačamo silne poreze i zdravstveno osiguranje sada bi još trebali kod privatnika ići.

----------


## saraya

lana01 čekam te  :Cool:

----------


## Iva28

> ne slažem se. sustav javnog zdravstva kojeg fundiraju svi zaposleni građani mora funkcionirati i omogućiti tim istim građanima zdravstvenu zaštitu. 
> 
> mnogim građanima nije opcija da u privatnom laboratoriju za fsh, lh, estradiol, prolaktin i amh plate  barem 1000 kn. nije im to opcija zato jer tih novaca nemaju.


Istina, nisam u mogućnosti placati tolike novce. Žalosno je to sa zdravstvom kod nas. Srećom, uspjeli su me,eto ugurati u Vinograsku u ovom ciklusu. Ali kolikim ženama se ne posreci ovako. Ovaj cijeli proces i postupak je dovoljno tezak i stresan i onda kad u startu ti kažu da se čeka po par mjeseci za pretrage... Ali dobro, samo strpljenja... jel?  :Wink:

----------


## ivka13

Ja sam imala nekoliko neugodnih iskustava s Petrovom čim sam spomenula da sam pacijentica Vinogradske (s obzirom da sam mnoge stvari obavljala s posla, Petrova mi je bila puno bliže od Vinogradske). Na kraju sam mnoge stvari napravila na VV i tamo me nitko nije pitao čija sam pacijentica i uvijek sam brzo dobivala termine, a i nalaze.

----------


## bubekica

> Danas sam išla obaviti sve pretrage u Petrovu,kako nam je dr i rekao. Nisu me primili, sestra je rekla da se za hormone narucuje ( slobodno tek u 3 mj) ali da joj nije jasno zašto to u Vinogradskoj ne obavljamo. Nije ni meni jasno. Danas mi je 4 dc i eto propalo je. Ne kuzim kako je dr rekao da nam treba maximalno mj i pol za napraviti sve pretrage prije postupka, ako se čeka po par mj na to.


na tvom mjestu bih se sutra u 8 nacrtala na vv, 2. kat, s uputnicom, i rekla da mi je 5dc i da je zadnja prilika za izvaditi hormone.

----------


## Iva28

> na tvom mjestu bih se sutra u 8 nacrtala na vv, 2. kat, s uputnicom, i rekla da mi je 5dc i da je zadnja prilika za izvaditi hormone.


Zvali su me iz Vg nakon što sam im poslala mail jutros i ugurali su me u petak u 8. Sva sreća. Rekla mi je na telefon da, ako me tamo pitaju da im kažem da imam rezervirane materijale za 25.11. - Može li mi itko to malo pojasniti na što je točno mislila. Malo sam blentava oko svega ovoga  :Smile:

----------


## Iva28

> Ja sam imala nekoliko neugodnih iskustava s Petrovom čim sam spomenula da sam pacijentica Vinogradske (s obzirom da sam mnoge stvari obavljala s posla, Petrova mi je bila puno bliže od Vinogradske). Na kraju sam mnoge stvari napravila na VV i tamo me nitko nije pitao čija sam pacijentica i uvijek sam brzo dobivala termine, a i nalaze.


Kao da je bitno čija si pacijentica, kad sve to obavljas s istim ciljem, u svim bolnicama...koja glupost!

----------


## bubekica

Ako ti je danas 4dc zar nije petak kasno za vadjenje hormona (vade se 2-5dc)?
A ovo s materijalima - nemam pojma.

----------


## Iva28

Ma krivo sam napisala, sorry. Danas je 3dc,  a preko telefona su rekli da u petak dođem, onda valjda može i 5dc.

----------


## lana01

Vracene se dvije mrve i krecemo u odbrojavanje:/

----------


## saraya

> Vracene se dvije mrve i krecemo u odbrojavanje:/


jupi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krtica

Lana iščekujemo veselje!!!

----------


## dazler

cure za + velike ko kuća  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva28

Cure, sve držimo fige za +  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

joj cure hvala  :scared:  :fige:  :fige:  sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## sanjam

Cure je li koja od vas imala problema sa dobivanjem uputnica? Naime mene ginekologica sad po novom traži neku potvrdu iz VG da sam naručena na folikulometriju za idući mjesec, da bi mi dala uputnice za to i FET i ne vjeruje da mi samo nazovemo gore kad dođe m i da sve dogovaramo telefonski  :neznam:

----------


## Iva28

Ne kuzim zasto, ja nisam imala problema s dobivanjem uputnica. Čak sam samo došla ginicu, rekla kaj mi treba i dobila bez frke.

----------


## doanna

Sanjam , ni meni soc.gin. nije nikad radila problem za dobivanje uputnica, a kasnije i lijekova, ne razumijem šta te gin. gnjavi

----------


## saraya

sanjam, ni ja nisam imala nikada problema prije, jedino poslije postupka, prekinutog ili cijelog me tražila detaljan pismeni izvještaj...

----------


## Krtica

Jel istina da svi idu u opću anasteziju kod punkcije? Slušala sam razgovor sad u utorak,  u kojem sestra objašnjava pacijentici da će malo spavati dok je ne punktiraju. Ja mislila da se to radi bez ikakve anastezije.
Cure ja sam kupovala štopericu Ovitrelle u ljekarni u Os po 315 kn. Jel ona može i na recept?

----------


## frka

Krtice, u nekim se klinikama nažalost još punktira na živo. Vinogradska na sreću nije jedna od njih. štopericu trebaš dobiti u bolnici kao i ostatak lijekova.

----------


## doanna

> Jel istina da svi idu u opću anasteziju kod punkcije? Slušala sam razgovor sad u utorak,  u kojem sestra objašnjava pacijentici da će malo spavati dok je ne punktiraju. Ja mislila da se to radi bez ikakve anastezije.
> Cure ja sam kupovala štopericu Ovitrelle u ljekarni u Os po 315 kn. Jel ona može i na recept?


Svi lijekovi koji su ti potrebni u postupku uključujući i stopericu dobivas u VG od sestre, ne kupuješ ništa. U VG ide anestezija ako imaš vise folikula, ja sam jednom bila i s 5 folikula na punkciji bez anestezije.

----------


## Krtica

Ja nisam dobila lijekove od sestre. Idem na inseminaciju. Trebam od moje ginekologinje uzeti recept za klomifene. U Vg idem sljedeći put na dan inseminacije.

----------


## Krtica

Sve prijTeljice i poznanice u mpo vodama koje znam nisu imali anasteziju, a bilo je po 14 stanica. Kažu nije to takva jaka bol koja se ne može istrpiti. Neke je više boljelo ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Dobile su uglavnom apaurin u venu.

----------


## dazler

U VG ideš na punkciju na živo do 3 folikula,kad ih je više pod anestezijom

----------


## BHany

*NOVA TEMA*

----------

